#ubuntu-si 2011-02-14
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri guštiranju...mater bi mi pasal en hamburger
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> res :)
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> jest
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> enga iz noč in dana
<CrazyLemon> uff..tisti so bli hudi
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih zjutraj :D
<bogdanov> ura je
<bogdanov> 1
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak pravim da tisti hamburger iz noč in dana je bil hud ob 4ih zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> ob enih popoldne ni bil tako dober
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gapi kvabo dobrga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa je konc Top geara
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Sky[xx]> FB nima tko zakonc ikonc kot twitter :D
<Sky[xx]> http://debbiewardterry.realtyworldcentralflorida.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/twitter_follow.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/velik-vpliv-facebooka-na-prostitucijo-vec-strank-in-vecja-varnost/250871
<Seniorita> Velik vpliv Facebooka na prostitucijo - več strank in večja varnost :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/TheGRAMMYs?feature=ticker
<Seniorita> YouTube        - TheGRAMMYs's Channel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo gledal grammye live :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<Sky[xx]> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<gapi> bogdanov: Å¡e tuki??
<gapi> mal sm se sprau nadeljevanke pogledat
<gapi> housa če smo natančni
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov šou na čevape
<Sky[xx]> lačn sme jebemo
<Sky[xx]> gremo spakirat pod tuš pa za par urc spat :>
<Sky[xx]> sem bil pridn pa sem cel dizajn prpravu v slikah za dizajnerja :>
<bogdanov> faster
<bogdanov> DOBR FILM
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj sm ti js reku..ajde povej mi KAJ SM TI JS REKU??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hehehe
<bogdanov> :)))
<Sky[xx]> aja ga bom pa zdj pogledov
<Sky[xx]> dak dons sploh spat nam Å¡u
<Sky[xx]> :S
<Sky[xx]> We get excited for events like MWC because we know Apple is going to leak some info to the WSJ to keep themselves in the news. More coming
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> ti pa sam daj jabuk
<bogdanov> pas veseu
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> kvaj se kj tazga
<Sky[xx]> če zadne cajte skos sam o tem twitajo :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> 2guys 1 horse
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<CrazyLemon> ej
<CrazyLemon> bolš da ne veš
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič v primerjavi z 2 girls 1 cup
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oz..2 girls 1 cup ni nič v primerjavi z 2 guys 1 horse
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> rezervna policista
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kje si to najdu
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/145334
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<bogdanov> akcijska komedija
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ta je tudi dobr ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pol sim pa sposodu
<bogdanov> ce majo se odprt
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> sposodi si
<CrazyLemon> samo glej da boš  nazaj vrnu!!
<bogdanov> itak!
<bogdanov> se vec
<bogdanov> bom vrnu!
<CrazyLemon> pa pizda..ti kot da nisi gorenc ejga!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> hhehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj ves
<bogdanov> cevs hotu na snops
<bogdanov> ni problema
<bogdanov> :))
<gapi> ej kje najdem ta filmček  2 guys 1 horse  pa ne samo odzive
<bogdanov> morm en zunanji disk kupt
<CrazyLemon> gapi lool :))
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> po moje so to zbrisal z interneta
<CrazyLemon> ker je blo res obup
 * CrazyLemon se strese
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj ti bo disk? za porn? :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)))
<gapi> torenti torej
<bogdanov> zmankal
<bogdanov> na 500gb
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> gapi http://2guys1horse.com/
<Seniorita> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands | 2guys1horse | Death by horse cock
<CrazyLemon> spodaj maš video
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> TO JE SERIOUSLY SICK VIDEO
<CrazyLemon> pa da ne omenjam da je to tudi seriously gay video
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a na huricane
<bogdanov> kj pise
<bogdanov> kolk je up
<bogdanov> pop
<Sky[xx]> huda predstavitev osebja v firmi :D
<Sky[xx]> http://www.teehanlax.com/company/
<bogdanov> nc an kokr se spovnem
<Seniorita> Teehan+Lax - Our Company
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zakaj te to zanima
<CrazyLemon> a boš ddosu? :(
<bogdanov> ma ke nism jst ti
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tko an
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sam tole je http://tunnelbroker.net/status.php
<Seniorita> HE IPv6 Tunnel Broker Status Page
<bogdanov> a tok
<bogdanov> jih je zdj
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.tunnelbroker.net/usage/tunnels_by_tserv.php
<Seniorita> Tunnels by Tunnel Server
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<bogdanov> kr stabiln je an
<CrazyLemon> največ jih je v evropi :)
<gapi> sixxs ma pop v sloveniji za info
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> vem
<bogdanov> amis
<gapi> HE je iz fremonta
<gapi> torej us
<CrazyLemon> Slovenia 	380	0.69 %
<CrazyLemon> tolko nas je iz slovenije :)
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> jest edn izmed Če to za HE
<CrazyLemon> jp
<gapi> v naslednjih dveh letih pričakujem kak resen deploy ipv6  od naših ISP-jev
<bogdanov> mah to se nebo
<Sky[xx]> berem en forum in lejte kera slikca :D
<Sky[xx]> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e79/convenientstore/mac-school.jpg
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> hitr
<bogdanov> photoshop
<bogdanov> pa sebe
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> dt
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[xx]> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne mu reč dvakrat :))
<Sky[xx]> to buy list on 2011
<Sky[xx]> 1)mbp 2)ipad 2 3)iphone 5 4)apple tv 3 5)more hdd
<Sky[xx]> ps:cancel xmas and schedule around when apple refresh
<bogdanov> heheh
<gapi> zakaj na slikci večina apple
<Sky[xx]> mac school :D
<Sky[xx]> KamiSLO Tomaž Muraus
<Sky[xx]> I have managed to kernel panic Ubuntu cloud server by using Python multiprocessing module and spawning a few workers, lol whatever
<Sky[xx]> tale suprmen k sem ga dons gledov je bil tud supr
<Sky[xx]> najboljša risanka do zdj od supermana :)
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa suprwomn
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[xx]> All Star Superman 2011 sem gledov
<Sky[xx]> grem faster pogledat
<Sky[xx]> pol pa pod tuš pa na vlak grrr
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> GREMO SPAT!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> cant jet
<CrazyLemon> kak đet tebe zdj matra :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> rabs ksnga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mam enga
<bogdanov> sam sestavt
<bogdanov> ga treba
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> sedec je ja
<bogdanov> lah tud
<bogdanov> stojecga
<bogdanov> zrihtam
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> pizda boš enkrat dobu hišno pa boš vidu ti vraga
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> drugač mi niso kj preveč všeč jeti
<CrazyLemon> ker ne uboga kj preveč
<CrazyLemon> js mam raj ostre zavoje pa da me volan uboga :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> po pa imprezo
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> to to..to je že bolš
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam ne preveč
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> kva un dela
<CrazyLemon> ker bi se hitr ubil z imprezo :)
<bogdanov> z uno navito
<bogdanov> kvaj ze
<bogdanov> film na izklopu sm gledu
<CrazyLemon> a un američan ?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ken block
<CrazyLemon> k v hangar uletava ?
<bogdanov> al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :)
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> pa k se ukol unga vrti
<bogdanov> fakk oblada
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> on obvlada svoje dvorišče
<CrazyLemon> ampak v rallyu je pa rupa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vem da neki u rallyy
<bogdanov> aj zanc a kva
<bogdanov> zdj kr
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> ni subaruja
<CrazyLemon> ma ni ga ravno videt na prvih mestih :)
<bogdanov> u rally
<bogdanov> an
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu :)
<bogdanov> ja toze ksn let alpa dve
<bogdanov> nazaj so sli vn
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> impreza
<bogdanov> najjaca
<bogdanov> pa ksn
<bogdanov> mitsibusci
<bogdanov> lancer
<bogdanov> tud mi je uredu
<bogdanov> drugo pa tko
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> evolution je tudi fajn :)
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> sj to sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> dej na radio salomon!!
<bogdanov> kva
<CrazyLemon> zdej je en hud komad
<bogdanov> dj link
<CrazyLemon> http://195.95.158.131:8050/
<Seniorita> SHOUTcast Administrator
<CrazyLemon> odpri
<CrazyLemon> v nekem playerju
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> je cingljaj pa pol a
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> iz pekla
<bogdanov> do raja
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> nauči se ta komad na pamet..da boš lahko danes
<CrazyLemon> zapel frikici ta komad
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> HAHAHHA
<bogdanov> ce da
<bogdanov> 500eu
<bogdanov> zapojem
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> kurbaj
<bogdanov> grda
<bogdanov> tis
<CrazyLemon> ma bo dala ona mal spodnje riđe
<bogdanov> pa hodu zno
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))
<bogdanov> :)))))
<bogdanov> ker je
<bogdanov> kj radio k je cefurka
<bogdanov> aktual
<bogdanov> sam zdele so gnili zih an
<CrazyLemon> radio doboj
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> res ress :D
<bogdanov> http://www.radio.doboj.net/
<Seniorita> Radio Doboj
<bogdanov> se dobr da mam tv kle lah
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> BN
<bogdanov> DM
<bogdanov> svet plus
<bogdanov> balkanica
<bogdanov> ..
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> a gledas
<bogdanov> kej balkanica tv
<bogdanov> kurba
<bogdanov> so dobre zoke
<bogdanov> sam to so use bugarke pa to
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ne gledam js nč od tega :D
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> sjs sved
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNfFTuIk-dQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Inna - Sun Is Up
<bogdanov> take so sam u srbij
<bogdanov> dobr tud dalmacija
<bogdanov> da naus reku
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> noče mi playat radio doboj :(
<bogdanov> sun is uppppppp
<bogdanov> NOT
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> samo je huda ja
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi je malo žal da nism šou v tuša jo gledat
<bogdanov> kasnga TUSA?A?
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kdaj bos smuvov
<bogdanov> sasko
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> never :D
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> a ni dobra
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma odlična..zate
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dj sliko
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej na fb :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dj sasa ...?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntuslovenija išči ime sasa :D
<bogdanov> mah dj
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pizda si len :D
<CrazyLemon> uzivaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/Strand_Novi_Sad.jpg
<bogdanov> kle sam gledas
<bogdanov> :S
<gapi> Lahko noč Jest grem spat
<CrazyLemon> slišau sm ja da jih je ogromno v novem sadu :D
<bogdanov> fak ja
<bogdanov> komi cakam
<bogdanov> dav dopust
<bogdanov> ljeto
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> baje jih pride nekje 5-6 punc
<CrazyLemon> na enga tipa :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde gapi
<bogdanov> aj gapi
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti sam pjd
<bogdanov> dol je ludilo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bratranc bil dol s kolegi..in tip pravi
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<CrazyLemon> uleteu v nek diskac..in mu je blo prav bad..k so se picke dale v vrsto..in vsakega tipa prečekirajo od glave do pete
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<bogdanov> pa same HUDE
<bogdanov> POSMEKANE
<bogdanov> SLINE CEDIJO
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..smiri hormone človek :))))
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> mah grem
<bogdanov> za 1 tedn
<bogdanov> sam pol ze pogresam
<bogdanov> slo
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> toj skoz use povno
<CrazyLemon> bom js gulu  kle tipkovnico poleti
<bogdanov> od pon do nedele
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> k da folk nedela
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> mah..malo morje izpitov mam
<bogdanov> mah mors
<bogdanov> it nekam
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> da se opustis
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kako trenutno zgleda..se bom opustau v grobu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> gledam  zdej malo dela
<CrazyLemon> vsako drugo zahteva
<CrazyLemon> "potrdilo o nekaznovanosti"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> toj kr ja
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> pr men je lih mem
<bogdanov> one year
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> si Å¡ou milo pobirat?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ma n
<bogdanov> e
<bogdanov> pogojna
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> za pljačko? :))))
<bogdanov> hehe:)))
<bogdanov> ma ne
<bogdanov> ena druga scena
<CrazyLemon> povej o čem je govora ajde..nisem krimič :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah z kolegam
<bogdanov> sva sla 1x
<bogdanov> begeto
<bogdanov> in sva namestila
<bogdanov> tablce
<bogdanov> in se odpelala do benze
<bogdanov> bli na benzi
<bogdanov> use zmenen
<bogdanov> so naja
<bogdanov> pa prj skesil
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> čak..kaj sta hotla ..bencinsko?
<bogdanov> mah ne sam tankat
<bogdanov> pa it
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> lol..in za to so vaju prej ulovil? :D
<bogdanov> a soseda
<bogdanov> skor
<bogdanov> sodnica
<bogdanov> mi da pogojno
<bogdanov> ?!?!?!?!
<bogdanov> :A>
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sla
<bogdanov> sva tm nekam
<bogdanov> u suma
<bogdanov> namestit
<bogdanov> tablce
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sam krimic
<bogdanov> za nama
<CrazyLemon> lol..tankanje in pogojna..haha..svašta..to niti prekršek ni :D
<bogdanov> k sva spelala
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kraja
<bogdanov> tablc
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ok to ja :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> to ni za pogojno
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a kolega
<bogdanov> je vrgu
<bogdanov> bombo
<bogdanov> pred
<bogdanov> kaparijo
<CrazyLemon> sj..to lahk dobiš potrdilo o nekaznovanosti..
<bogdanov> dobu 4 mesce
<bogdanov> zapora
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> lih uceri
<CrazyLemon> ker se kle gledajo fizični napadi pa to :)
<bogdanov> vn prsu
<CrazyLemon> sej to je blo na tvju :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a nc
<CrazyLemon> sam 4 mesca za bombo ej..jebemti tako 'pravno' državo
<bogdanov> se ni spremenu
<bogdanov> isto
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> nesplaca
<bogdanov> se nc butat
<bogdanov> dabe poznam tok folka
<bogdanov> k buta
<bogdanov> kasne stvari
<bogdanov> za par 100eu
<bogdanov> k bojo jih pa skesil
<bogdanov> pa bo kurc
<CrazyLemon> ma bo vraga
<CrazyLemon> spet bo pogojna in to je to
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> en kolega
<bogdanov> kle uropu benzo
<bogdanov> ubistvu
<bogdanov> ta kolega
<bogdanov> pa un na benzi se poznata
<bogdanov> muje tip nastimu
<bogdanov> 50 vinjet
<bogdanov> pa kes
<bogdanov> tip upade
<bogdanov> z pistolo
<bogdanov> pa zbezi
<bogdanov> tece
<bogdanov> sam lih murija
<bogdanov> mem se prpele
<bogdanov> sam skesijo ga
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zanc je kle en isto
<bogdanov> butnu pumpo
<bogdanov> kolega je delu
<bogdanov> bled biu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> za 300eu
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a maš ti kake kolege k ne ropajo??
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mam!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> dobro..pust une vlamljajo
<CrazyLemon> ne govorim o tistih
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> +k
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma jebes to
<bogdanov> use skp
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> toso
<bogdanov> pobrtetniska
<bogdanov> leta
<bogdanov> CEFURJEV
<bogdanov> DOKAZOVANJE
<CrazyLemon> ki se zavlečejo :)))
<bogdanov> JA SAM JAK
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> dons ze usak
<bogdanov> mulc
<bogdanov> 14
<bogdanov> let se duva
<bogdanov> gab prtegnu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> odalami ene par vzgojnih pa se ne bo več duvau
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dons tud
<bogdanov> fol
<bogdanov> k
<bogdanov> sam se toz
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> sta se enedva stepla
<bogdanov> kao tip mu prav
<bogdanov> greva
<bogdanov> 1na1
<bogdanov> sam un ga zabije
<bogdanov> sam klice
<bogdanov> kaparijo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<bogdanov> tako tije to
<bogdanov> jah nc
<bogdanov> polet
<bogdanov> zrce
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> druge ti nema
<bogdanov> na picokare
<CrazyLemon> jebeš zrče
<bogdanov> kam pa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem..na bled
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hodmo
<bogdanov> dost z skuterji polet
<bogdanov> polno je folka
<bogdanov> dobre picke
<bogdanov> sam tko krneki po en stran
<bogdanov> bljed
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej bled je res kr neki
<bogdanov> portoroz
<CrazyLemon> raje mam bohinj
<bogdanov> je nabit skoz
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..in sami Å¡mekerji v alayi
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> in pol vidiš mene k uletim
<CrazyLemon> v oprijetih kratkih hlačkah..pa oprijeti majčki
<CrazyLemon> na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> cel prešvican
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..ob 12ih se moram zbudit
<CrazyLemon> ajde..n8
<bogdanov> aj n8
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> äöl
<upd> üüüü
<upd> +üä#-+üä#-ü+ä#-üä#-+ü#ä-
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> o zdravo
<upd> Black Widow je nova verzija tipkovnic Razer, pri kateri so se proizvajalci še toliko bolj potrudili in se prilagodili uporabnikom. Nov dizajn, ki daje bojevniški vtis in na nek način vpliva na samozavest igralca,
<upd> i'd just lol
<upd> hahaha
<upd> to bom sasi priporocu
<upd> haha
<upd> ah shit
<upd> bogdanov:
<upd> sta radis
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah nc
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> probavam
<bogdanov> hladilnike
<bogdanov> ker je tisi
<bogdanov> pa sm dojev
<bogdanov> da noben ni tih?"?"
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kwaa
<upd> lol
<upd> aja lol ventoralorje al kaj
<upd> sm mislu une hladilnike
<upd> k so za hrano
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> ksn dobr hladilnik
<bogdanov> socket 478
<upd> ne vem moral bi pogledat
<upd> mislim da so mi ze vse pobrali
<bogdanov> dj poglej
<bogdanov> ma jst jih mam 5
<bogdanov> originalnik
<bogdanov> ampak usi glasni
<upd> pa tud
<upd> ja no sej, verjetno so vsi original tak da..
<bogdanov> jah ce so tihi so kul
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pa najdu sm
<bogdanov> u skatl
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 20
<bogdanov> sdramov
<bogdanov> 32-256mb
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> ljol :)
<upd> dj ddr rabim jes
<upd> t
<upd> jao :)
<bogdanov> ja ddr
<bogdanov> kok rabs
<upd> poglwej mal po omarah
<upd> 512 al pa 1gb
<upd> 400mhz
<bogdanov> hehe mam u en kist
<bogdanov> 2x 1gb
<bogdanov> 400
<bogdanov> patriot z hladilci
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah ksn
<bogdanov> 512
<bogdanov> seb najdu
<bogdanov> sam ne 400
<bogdanov> prj 266
<bogdanov> 333
<upd> ma isto sm mel jaz pa mi je en crknu par let nazaj
<upd> aja hmm
<upd> pol mi bo tega zbil
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> no dej poglej ce imas kaj
<bogdanov> na to delovno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah zih mam
<upd> ja sam vsen bo bols
<bogdanov> sam sj pravm
<bogdanov> 266 333
<upd> no mi bos prodal 333 512mb
<upd> sam morm pogledat ce mi bo to delal
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> na 333
<bogdanov> tiv
<upd> k ne vem ta maticna plosca
<bogdanov> zbil
<upd> j cudna
<upd> je
<upd> mja vem
<bogdanov> more
<bogdanov> delat
<bogdanov> kako nebo
<upd> sj to vsen
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> mas res
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> mu
<bogdanov> socket 754
<bogdanov> sm popravlu
<bogdanov> in ma plata
<bogdanov> 2 dual chanela
<bogdanov> pa en singl
<bogdanov> in ni slo nikakor
<bogdanov> 2gb gor
<bogdanov> sam 1gb
<bogdanov> dase jebes
<bogdanov> sam en ram je delu
<bogdanov> dual chanel ni sans
<upd> no to isto sranje mam jest haha
<upd> isto men ne dela dual channel
<upd> k je bla nova je delal
<bogdanov> sicer sm pol z 1gb
<bogdanov> mogoce
<bogdanov> bi mogu se
<bogdanov> bios updejt
<bogdanov> ampak ni sans
<bogdanov> probu sm
<bogdanov> 266
<bogdanov> do 400
<bogdanov> use nacine
<bogdanov> kombiniranja
<bogdanov> ni sans
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> hmm :)
<upd> mja so ene fore cudne kdaj
<bogdanov> a to mas
<bogdanov> socket 754
<bogdanov> sicer sm jst tak primer
<bogdanov> zanc mu pru
<bogdanov> sam ok :)
<bogdanov> mah ksne plate so zakomplicirane
<bogdanov> zan isto en amd
<bogdanov> ni sans dual chanel
<bogdanov> sm resetiru plato chmos clear
<bogdanov> ni delal
<bogdanov> mors nastavt u biosu
<bogdanov> krneki
<upd> ja 754
<bogdanov> kera
<bogdanov> plata
<bogdanov> a mjbi ves
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> nah en asrock
<upd> cak
<bogdanov> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186056
<bogdanov> mene je tale zajebavala
<Seniorita> Newegg.com - Foxconn NF4K8AB-RS 754 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard
<upd> hm
<upd0> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7600) , CPU: 1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ @ 2200 MHz 512 kb Cache, MEM: 1023MB, 24% free, DISKS: total 148 Gb, 97,6 Gb free, GFX: ATI Radeon HD 4350 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) 512 MB, SCREEN: Generic PnP Monitor, 1152 x 864 @ 32 bit, AUDIO: High Definition Audio Device, Realtek AC'97 Audio, UPTIME: 1 d, 7 h, 0 m
<upd> ma sj nc ne pise
<upd> lol
<upd> wtf
<upd> kwa kr hodjo gor
<bogdanov> dj cpuz
<bogdanov> dol stegn
<bogdanov> ce nimas oodprt
<bogdanov> kiste
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> na pci-e
<bogdanov> al agp
<upd0> agp
<bogdanov> kok
<upd0> mislem ne vem
<bogdanov> aha
<upd0> kaj :D
<bogdanov> kok si dua
<bogdanov> sm hotu prasat
<upd0> a grafična ?
<bogdanov> ja
<upd0> ne vem to mij brat kupu
<upd0> ene
<upd0> 30€
<upd0> :D
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a 7ka
<upd0> đabe bolš k gforce 4
<upd0> :D
<bogdanov> dobr laufa
<upd0> hahaah :D
<upd0> lavfa ja z 1gb rama
<upd0> mislem use dela super
<upd0> sam res bi rabu 2gb rama
<upd0> k je skoz zafilan
<bogdanov> mah jst
<bogdanov> ce je ze win nuja
<upd0> pa se mi sesuvajo programi skoz
<bogdanov> xp na take masine
<bogdanov> laufa k urca
<bogdanov> :)
<upd0> ma ne morm xp več gledat :
<upd0> )
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dj temo
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> win 7
<bogdanov> :))
<upd0> ah đabe
<upd0> sj bom kupu itaq novo vse
<upd0> sam da dobim nekje pare
<bogdanov> mah sj dobis
<bogdanov> pocen
<bogdanov> zdj ne res ornk robo
<bogdanov> ampak neki srednga
<bogdanov> rablenga
<bogdanov> :)
<upd0_> mja, to bi Å¡lo
<upd0_> sam raj dam jurja
<upd0_> pa daj mir 10 let
<upd0_> sj sem zajebal 939 socket mam
<upd0_> prej sm mel 754 zdej ma fotr
<upd0_> to
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> res nemaram
<bogdanov> teh
<bogdanov> socketo
<bogdanov> 939
<bogdanov> 754
<bogdanov> folk kr nabija
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> za te jajca
<bogdanov> tko rekoc
<bogdanov> :)
<upd0_> da
<upd0_> tko rekoc
<upd0_> sj za vse
<upd0_> gledam tipkovnce
<upd0_> 200€
<upd0_> 3d miška 1200€
<upd0_> wtf :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> pizda morm z netooka
<bogdanov> b*
<bogdanov> dt dol netbook
<bogdanov> remix
<bogdanov> nimi kul
<bogdanov> bom navadn desktop
<bogdanov> dau
<bogdanov> :)
<upd0_> aja zakaj
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<upd0_> men ga čist sede
<bogdanov> k mi zgleda res
<bogdanov> mjhno use skp
<bogdanov> :))
<upd0_> hm mja se navadiš
<bogdanov> mah tko no
<bogdanov> jst ga mam za ponoc
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa ne
<bogdanov> mi suxa
<bogdanov> sm gledu
<bogdanov> zdj
<bogdanov> 11-12
<bogdanov> inc
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> je kr
<bogdanov> bom probu ksnmu tega uvalit za
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sj sicer je dejansko nov
<bogdanov> sam ni tok vredn
<upd0_> heheh
<bogdanov> ene 150max
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> sam pol pa premislm
<bogdanov> al dt za 12inc
<upd0_> sj ko sm jest kupu je bil 200 pol je pa Å¡la cena na 250
<bogdanov> 400eu
<bogdanov> jst sm od enga
<upd0_> 400 za kaj ?
<bogdanov> kupu k sej
<bogdanov> vezu
<bogdanov> pr simobilu
<bogdanov> jah tko za netbook
<upd0_> aja tko ql
<upd0_> ja sam ker je 400 vredn
<upd0_> 300 bi dal max
<upd0_> 400 toj že skoz navad
<upd0_> n
<upd> no sicer pa itaq
<upd> cej ql
<upd> pol ok
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/index.php?cat_id=2580&ff_3293=7
<bogdanov> gledam
<Seniorita> Netbooki - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> sploh
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> tok posodobitve
<bogdanov> jst mam starga 2 let
<bogdanov> pa isto
<bogdanov> pa se ssd
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> zgleda
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> so bl navalil
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> sata
<bogdanov> pac vec prostora
<bogdanov> sj ssd
<bogdanov> nevemk va so misll
<bogdanov> tud po en stran
<bogdanov> en 100gb
<bogdanov> ss
<bogdanov> d
<bogdanov> je tok k nov netbook
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> res je
<upd> 60GB
<upd> 120€
<upd> glih prej sm gledal
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> da bi kupu ssd k se mi cela miza trese
<upd> od tega hddja
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah jst sm mislu
<bogdanov> za sistem
<bogdanov> nabavt
<bogdanov> ssd
<bogdanov> + sata
<bogdanov> 1tb
<upd> ma sj bojo se ene 3-4 mesece pa bo padla cena
<upd> no tko ja
<bogdanov> k itak 1tb
<bogdanov> dobis za pocen
<bogdanov> pa se cez glavo je
<upd> ja isto 100
<upd> mja, pa da dela sistem hitr
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> tele ssd
<bogdanov> niso nevem kva kj hitrj mislm
<bogdanov> po podatkih pa tko
<bogdanov> sj ce naredis
<bogdanov> raid
<bogdanov> prids
<bogdanov> cnej skoz
<bogdanov> + vec
<bogdanov> placa
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah nova tehnologija
<upd> b ne vem za raid, kolkr sem komentarje bral se programi velik hitrej zaganjajo pa sistem.. pa pac prenos
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj glede
<bogdanov> prenosa
<bogdanov> jah no ni nevem kaj
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ja tist k pise tam 350mb je itaq fake
<upd> ma ne vem
<upd> najprej
<upd> hocem
<upd> novo tipkovnico
<upd> da se znebim odvecnih tipk
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060108724/zunanji-trdi-disk-hitachi-gst-simpledrive-35-1-tb-sata-7200-rpm-usb-20-crno-srebrn
<Seniorita> Zunanji trdi disk Hitachi GST SimpleDrive 3.5", 1 TB, SATA 7200 rpm, USB 2.0, črno-srebrn - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060105822/25-ssd-disk-kingston-64-gb-v100-pc-sv100s2d-64g
<Seniorita> 2,5" SSD disk Kingston 64 GB V100 PC (SV100S2D/64G) - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> dobr ja toje zunanji
<bogdanov> sam usen poglej
<bogdanov> nevem no
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060109826/trdi-disk-hitachi-gst-travelstar-5k750-640-gb-7200-rpm-8-mb-sata-ii
<Seniorita> Trdi disk Hitachi GST Travelstar 5K750 640 GB, 7200 rpm, 8 MB, SATA II - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> eo recmo tole
<upd> dobr hitachi
<upd> olol :d
<upd> mja sj so ql
<upd> te hdd
<bogdanov> jah
<upd> so ist pocen ze
<bogdanov> to sm dau primer
<bogdanov> paje
<bogdanov> 650gb
<bogdanov> nepa un 65
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> dobr sj mogoce je hitrjsi
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> dokler
<bogdanov> navjo
<bogdanov> po posteni
<bogdanov> ceni nekupm
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> 100
<bogdanov> nickom
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> hydro
<upd0> ahah
<upd0> [05:38:56] * flameshadow raises eyebrow
<upd0> [05:38:58] <flameshadow> Problems?
<bogdanov> lodov
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd0> ma ne
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> mu
<bogdanov> off?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd0> lol :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ev o kurba
<upd> pa so sli
<upd> ce najprej ne zazene irca
<upd> pol pa kr klikam mi jih pa nab ije
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> joj nimam filma da bi neki gledal
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060108724/zunanji-trdi-disk-hitachi-gst-simpledrive-35-1-tb-sata-7200-rpm-usb-20-crno-srebrn
<Seniorita> Zunanji trdi disk Hitachi GST SimpleDrive 3.5", 1 TB, SATA 7200 rpm, USB 2.0, črno-srebrn - mimovrste=)
<upd> ups
<upd> pm
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060094627/zunanji-trdi-disk-toshiba-store-art-v3-640-gb-5400-rpm-usb-bel
<Seniorita> Zunanji trdi disk Toshiba StorE Art V3, 640 GB, 5400 rpm, USB, bel - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> treba bo neki tazga kupt
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zdj mam 120
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2260026119/tipkovnica-genius-slimstar-i220#pictures
<Seniorita> Tipkovnica Genius SlimStar i220 - mimovrste=)
<upd> tole sm mislu
<upd> ma jest mam tud
<bogdanov> avs
<bogdanov> kupu
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> kle recmo use
<bogdanov> od logitecha
<bogdanov> gor mam pa genius use
<bogdanov> in morm rect
<bogdanov> da majo
<bogdanov> kr kvaliteto
<bogdanov> pa za dobro ceno
<bogdanov> pac clasic roba
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2260024622/tipkovnica-logitech-g19
<Seniorita> Tipkovnica Logitech G19 - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> kdaj bo 100eu
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ja sam ne vem ce ma to sploh slovenski nabor znakov
<upd> valda
<upd> logitech najboljs
<upd> miska g5
<upd> pa genius tipkovnica
<upd> xD
<upd> ja no sej kr
<upd> 100€
<upd> wtf
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> pa se grda za povrh
<bogdanov> hehe zakva
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> gledam
<upd> kaj ti bo un lcd
<bogdanov> tko cimvec
<bogdanov> folk sam se bl smirgla
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> prenosnike
<bogdanov> k so padle
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> namizne rac
<bogdanov> sploh ne
<bogdanov> idin pac 15letniki
<bogdanov> mami mami
<bogdanov> jst pa hocm
<bogdanov> call of duty
<bogdanov> 5
<bogdanov> igrt
<bogdanov> pami nedela
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> jap hahaha
<upd> sj itaq
<upd> picke pa sam leptop
<upd> u pojstli
<upd> fb msn
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> itaq
<bogdanov> OOOOOOOOOOOO
<bogdanov> razbij blokadu
<upd> sj ce jst nebi bil geek bi mi tud leptop bil dost
<bogdanov> u srcu mome
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> xD
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nc grem pocas
<bogdanov> dj poglej
<bogdanov> za vent
<bogdanov> jst bom pa ram
<bogdanov> se cujemo aj ln
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750340728/q=acer%20aspire%20one/netbook-acer-aspire-one-happy-166-ghz-lavender-purple-lusea0d161-miska-in-torbica
<Seniorita> Netbook Acer Aspire One Happy 1,66 GHz, Lavender Purple (LU.SEA0D.161) + miška in torbica - mimovrste=)
<upd> haha
<upd> to kup
<upd> ok ql
<upd> aydee :))
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> tazga
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> tazga
<bogdanov> ma cmoki
<bogdanov> pa hello kitty
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> no res grem
<upd> ahahhaha
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ayd
<upd> pa
<upd> ne
<upd> mors
<upd> ob
<upd> 6h
<upd> hodit
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> spat
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> kam gres
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> ti tud
<bogdanov> se nis
<bogdanov> su
<upd> u trgovino po cigarete
<upd> pa na kavo u kafano
<upd> :D
<upd> pol pa spat
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> su
<bogdanov> u simplon
<bogdanov> bar
<bogdanov> pod zeleznisko
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> na duboks
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> tam ne upam :D
<bogdanov> haha zakva ne
<upd> lol nah
<bogdanov> smo bli pjan
<bogdanov> smo dal 50eu
<upd> tam pod zeleznico
<bogdanov> u dzubox
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> so vedno frke haha
<upd> lool
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sipci
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> mah
<upd> oh ja
<bogdanov> to nemorm
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<upd> pejt
<bogdanov> tos me
<upd> dzubox
<bogdanov> uvaliv
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> napolnit
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> greva
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> na hajnikene
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> haha ti kr pij
<upd> jest bom raj
<upd> union
<upd> hah
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pa dzubox polnu
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to zato
<bogdanov> da ni una
<bogdanov> kelnarca
<bogdanov> nastimvala
<bogdanov> komade
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> hahaha
<upd> sj tist
<upd> das iz stroma
<upd> pa nazaj
<upd> paj drug  komad
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma nj jim bo
<bogdanov> sipcm
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> ma ne morm
<bogdanov> spat
<upd> sj itaq
<upd> vedno nekam gre
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> morm ustt
<bogdanov> ob
<bogdanov> 10h
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> zdele sem
<upd> ja jebu te
<bogdanov> premetavu se eno uro
<bogdanov> pam zaspau
<bogdanov> pa budilka
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pocak
<upd> se 4h
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> ahhh :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<upd> ma lej
<upd> 30 minut
<upd> da se memory pocist
<upd> pol mas shutdown 30 minut
<upd> itd..
<upd> wtf
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> no in pol spis 10 minut
<upd> od 4h
<upd> in nic ni vse skup
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> mam eno zoko
<bogdanov> zate
<upd> no sej zrihti
<upd> :d
<upd> dej*
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> za hladilnik
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> resnoo!
<upd> :)
<upd> ce bi rabu res
<upd> eno
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> sam povej
<bogdanov> prodajam
<bogdanov> na kile
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li0tFD9sVI8&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nedeljko Baja Bajic - Moja Prva Ljubav
<upd> a so original
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> dobr pjevac m :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ha
<bogdanov> tip je
<bogdanov> svicnu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> kaj je
<bogdanov> zasvicu
<bogdanov> full
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ma lol :)
<bogdanov> tntntntntnttn
<bogdanov> UPD
<bogdanov> cujemo
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L84OsiKBA4g
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Smayo - Lost without you
<upd> taj huddddd
<upd> heh
<upd> lej k bo res
<upd> spal
<upd> 4h
<upd> haha
<upd> ayde....
<sasa84> juhuu
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> o bogdanov , kako ?
<bogdanov> o evo bo
<bogdanov> slabo
<yang> kaj je narobe
<bogdanov> nism nc
<bogdanov> spau
<yang> aja, pejt spat, ane
<yang> sej lahko malo potegnes
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> tezka
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kaj ti kej
<yang> jaz sem ok
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> oo sasa ;)
<bogdanov> http://www.lotos.si/Elektronika/Kondenzatorji/Kondenzatorji%20elektrolitski%20pokon%C4%8Dni/default.aspx?Product=2829900330004&Group=829
<Seniorita> Lotos Kranj d.o.o. - Trgovina - Elco 3300uF 10V rad.
<bogdanov> yang rabm tri komande
<bogdanov> mas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> nimam
<bogdanov> pizda ta lotos
<bogdanov> u kranju nimajo
<bogdanov> 3 dni dobava
<bogdanov> hjao
<yang> prasaj HTE ljubljana
<bogdanov> bom
<bogdanov> se prj bom pa pogledu na
<yang> ali pa delko d.o.o. delko.si
<bogdanov> p3 plate
<bogdanov> ceje
<yang> tam zihr majo
<bogdanov> ok
<Tadej> fucking telesmeh
<Tadej> youtube kr u eno steka
<Tadej> ne morem nic pogledat ce ne pocakam da se nafila
<Tadej> grem modem resetirat...
<sasa84> o Tadej ;)
<Tadej> lp
<Tadej> zrihtu jutub
<alyosha> kaj je blo pa narobe z tvojotubo:D
<alyosha> Tadej:  povej ti meni pomoje ti to veš kako gre:D
<alyosha> kaj se plačuje pri reklamah na netu
<alyosha> prikazi/obisk
<alyosha> al kako?
<alyosha> ni mi lih 100% jasno
<Tadej> alyosha: ponavad obiski
<Tadej> oz. prikazi nekaj malega + obisk
<Tadej> sam to moras met velik obiska da se ti splaca
<Tadej> mojatuba je skoz stekala
<alyosha> ja ja sj samo teoritečno študiram:D
<alyosha> sepravi obisk se plača
<alyosha> in kaj obstaja nek cenik?
<Tadej> zdej mam pa od googla dnse vpisate pa dela ku s picke :D
<alyosha> kao od gzs al kj?
<alyosha> hehe ma super to ane:DD
<Tadej> !google google ads
<Seniorita> Google AdSense https://www.google.com/adsense/
<Tadej> tej se pomoje se najbol splacajo
<alyosha> ma bolj me zanimajo te pasice ki pridejo na portalih in to
<alyosha> kolko se to plačuje
<alyosha> recimo na bolhi
<alyosha> al tko
<alyosha> oni majo tu gledam
<alyosha> cca 370k unique obiskovalccev
<alyosha> mesečno
<Tadej> to je pa ponavad po dogovoru
<alyosha> aha
<Tadej> ce nimajo unega bannerja k je vsakic kej druzga gor
<alyosha> ma ni nekega kao primerjalnega cenika na gzs kot je recimo za zidarja
<Tadej> mi mamo recimo za server :)
<alyosha> ki mš tam kao cene
<alyosha> hehe na bolhi?
<Tadej> nene pomoje ni :)
<Tadej> ne
<Tadej> na nasi strani mamo reklamo za firmo k nam sponzorira server :)
<alyosha> aja tko
<alyosha> to tudi seveda
<Tadej> kaj se ti pa podi po glavi? :)
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> ma delam nek osnutek poslovnega načrta
<Tadej> da bi oglaseval al da bi bil oglasevalec?
<alyosha> za podjetno primorsko
<Tadej> aha :)
<alyosha> in bi rabu vedet tko
<alyosha> priblizno
<alyosha> kašen bi bil dohodek
<alyosha> use zelo priblizno
<alyosha> od reklamirjanja
<alyosha> obisk bi bilpa kr velik
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<Tadej> hmm
<Tadej> mogoce ce hadu posljes mail
<alyosha> had?
<Tadej> on kr neki dnarja zasluzi z reklamami pa ti lahko da prbl. stevilke
<Tadej> mislim da je neke stevilke ze objavljal
<Tadej> had.si
<Tadej> bloger
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> sem mislu da obstaja nek kao univerzalen cenik ne:D
<alyosha> bi blo dosti lazje to pol kao dokazat kolko bo dobička
<alyosha> jebemtish:D
<alyosha> neko razmirje da bi dobu ne
<alyosha> mjaooo
<alyosha> pa Å¡e danes je zadnji dan za oddajo:DD
<sasa84> jošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<alyosha> oo šaška:D
<alyosha> wsap
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> *pomaha*
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<Tadej> oo sasa :)
<Tadej> kako smo?
<Tadej> alyosha: sej poglej mal po blogu
<Tadej> je tip objavljal kok je zasluzu z reklamami pa kok je blo obiska, etc
<alyosha> ma lih gledam
<alyosha> pa ne najdem kaj dosti
<sasa84> Tadej, zadnč sm ti hotla rečt, kaj si delou u radomlah... poznam eno punco s tam pa me mal skrbi zanjo ;)
<alyosha> veš slučajno obodbe priblizno?
<alyosha> tko ful pribliznO:D
<sasa84> Tadej, ma kr bo :)
<alyosha> aha aha neki sem najdu:D
<Tadej> alyosha: niti priblizno :)
<Tadej> sasa84: lepo :)
<Tadej> !google had.si reklame
<Seniorita> Mercator – Himna potrošnikov – besedilo in video | had blog http://www.had.si/blog/2010/10/13/mercator-himna-potrosnikov-besedilo-in-video/
<Tadej> !google had.si zasluzek
<Seniorita> Zasluzek z blogom | had blog http://www.had.si/blog/2006/08/30/zasluzek-z-blogom/
<Tadej> evo!
<Tadej> :)
<alyosha> lih berem:D
<alyosha> http://www.had.si/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/delo-intervju.jpg
<alyosha> tu je malo bolse napisano tudi za te
<alyosha> banerje in tko
<alyosha> se mi je kr zdelo ja da več ko 500€ na mesec od enega banerja bolj težko:D
<sasa84> uf, Å¡ele zdj vidm d so arcade fire dobil nagrade za album leta :D
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L84OsiKBA4g&feature=autoplay&list=PLE121D6D13B2AF0E0&index=11&playnext=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Smayo - Lost without you
<alyosha> jaz sem pa prej vidu pa pojma nimam kdo j eto:p
<Tadej> tale je za mojo Dašo :)
<Tadej> full lep komad
<Tadej> sasa84: V Radomlah mam eno stranko :)
<sasa84> Tadej, a je punca? :P
<Tadej> sasa84: popravilo racunalnikov pa take
<Tadej> sasa84: ne 55letn tip :)
<sasa84> pol pa v redu...sem se že mal ustrašla ;9
<Tadej> ma pa fukish hcerko :P
<alyosha> Tadej:  prej si reku vašo stran da maste reklamo
<alyosha> kašna je to vaša stran?:D
<alyosha> če ni skrivnost:D
<Tadej> alyosha: www.siuug.org
<alyosha> nice
 * sasa84 se more še vpisat v to društvo ;)
<alyosha> pizda dol u studio moderno bi mogu it "iskat" kašen server
<alyosha> imajo prav stalažo ogromno
<Tadej> ja ne pozabit
<Tadej> alyosha: kdaj se bos pa ti vclanil?
<alyosha> ko bom mel za plačat članarino:p
<alyosha> trenutno sem klošar i sociala do bola:D
<Tadej> no no the 10e pa res ni nek hud zalogaj :)
<alyosha> nemam para a nema ni kola.D
<alyosha> ma Tadej  če ti po pravici povem jih nimam:D
<alyosha> me punca prezivlja trenutno:D
<alyosha> jooooj rabim deloooo
<Tadej> pol sva ze dva :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nas je že 100.000+
<alyosha> _:DD
<alyosha> to je problem
<zejn> a znas django? :)
 * alyosha no no:(
<alyosha> tadej pa ze bolj mozno
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Tadej, jaz sem dobila žepnino...pa se zdej lohk učlanm :P
<alyosha> lol sasa84  kdo ti daje zepnino pri teh letih:p
<sasa84> alyosha, stara mam mi da 200€ na mesc..
<sasa84> ;)
<andrejz> zdaj bi morala že ti žepnino dajat :)
<Grega> Tadej: a si se vedno z daso skupaj?
<alyosha> pfff
<andrejz> to pa je luštna vsotca :)
<sasa84> ta druga mi da tko na vsake tolk
<alyosha> sasa84:  reči tvoji stari mami da rabim jaz tudi:D
<sasa84> pol mi da pa še župnik, k učim verouk :P
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> na mesc dobim vse skup tm okol 350...občasno več :D
<sasa84> babice so zakon!
<alyosha> ja pol pa res nerabiš sluzbe mona:D
<sasa84> :D
<Tadej> Grega: kaj pa cem :)
<alyosha> ahh jaz mam samo eno:D pa sem jo olupu preveč že tko da da malo:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> Tadej: lol :) a si ji ze nardil kakega froca? :)
<alyosha> sasa84:  sem študiral ne..da najboljsi biznis je da zgradim cirkvico pa bo:D boš prišla učit verouk?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, sej zdej bo šča mb škofija na kant... boš lohk njihovo stolnco kupu :P
<sasa84> tist je huda lokacija a veš :P
<alyosha> pff vidiš ti
<alyosha> biznis do jaja:D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> redne stranke
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz mam že v planu... kupm mb stolnco in prodam sparu :P
<alyosha> ma kaj boš  prodajala kaj si nora
<alyosha> lih ti bi mogla vedet da je cirkev najboljši biznis.D
<sasa84> v centru mesca...itak d ja ;)
<alyosha> to se ne proda
<sasa84> ni ni...sam od tega ni biznisa...vem sama ;)
<alyosha> ja sj zato obstaja ze 2000let pa use je u zlatu:D
<Grega> davek zacnite placevat, mafia!
<Tadej> Grega: ne se :)
<Tadej> Grega: zdej dela pa ne sme
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> kaj cakas :>
<Grega> :)
<Tadej> Grega: se kake dobre pol leta pol bomo pa zacel pocas delat :)
<alyosha> Tadej:  lih zdj moraš da vlečete porodniško to plačo:D
<Grega> haha
<Tadej> alyosha: noben jo ne more zamenjat
<sasa84> sej od vsega začetka je tko...par procentov folka je nesramno bogatih v cerkvi, večina pa pa gre iz dneva v dan
<Tadej> alyosha: sej pol jo bo tud :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> sasa84:  eh ja
<alyosha> aja kje lahko vidim
<alyosha> če router podpira
<alyosha> to
<sasa84> alyosha, zadeva je taka... če bova mela sam eno cerkvico, bova na kant pršla... k ne bova mela dost dnarja, d bi jo vzdržvala
<alyosha> linux firmware
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  kako ne če mamo nonice okoli ki jo čistijo uzdrzujejo in še doniajo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj ne rabiš nič
<sasa84> alyosha, vem iz prve roke, d je to premal ;)
<alyosha> sasa84:  ahh:D nebi reku ne:D
<Grega> te pac nune presolata v zidarje, ce je treba kaj popravit..
<alyosha> Tadej:  ti bos vedu verjetno za te linux firmware za routerej?
<alyosha> Grega:  lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ne res... če flikne na tedn 10€ v pušco... od tega ne boš obogatel ;)
<alyosha> ja 1
<sasa84> že če grem kdaj zravn, k se gre sveče iskat...je to po 150€ :P
<Tadej> alyosha: tomato
<Grega> mafia
<alyosha> tomato?
<Grega> jaz bi vas vse pozapr
<sasa84> Grega, nas nimaš kej... zapre nej se tiste, ki so krivi za tako stanje
<Grega> vsi ste del zarote
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ful... jaz imam tolk z mariborsko škofijo kt ti s papežem
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> del mafie si, posredno ali neposredno, sploh ni vazno
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> je važno ;)
<alyosha> sasa84:  je mafioozooo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> pac imas manjso vlogo v tej organizaciji (verjetno, da rekrutiras druge), zato nisi nic manj kriva :P
<alyosha> hmm Tadej  gledam tu in mislim da ne podpira tomatota moj router....asus wl520g
<alyosha> je pa ta nek dd wrt?
<alyosha> to mislim da gre
<alyosha> kolkor je tu videt
<sasa84> Grega ?
<Tadej> alyosha: nisem se s tem zajebaval, ker moj router ni open
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> owke
<alyosha> ja tu pravi da podpira
<alyosha> tko da bom kr to dal gor
<alyosha> ker je katastrofa...kr neki mi sklaplja nonstop in tašna sranja
<alyosha> upam da bo to kaj pomagalo:D
<alyosha> Grega:  kaj si ti enkrat pravu o tem dd-wrt al sem s5 zablodu?:D
<sasa84> Tadej, izpolnjujem prijavnico...dons jo pošlm po pošti :P
<alyosha> al je bil miha mogoče:D
<Tadej> sasa84: super!
<Grega> alyosha: zlodis :) mislim pa, da je tomato bolj advanced kot dd-wrt, druga pa ne vem
<alyosha> jaz jo pošljem pa tkoj ko dobim sluzbo:D na horoskopu pravijo da baje da ta teden bom zvedu:D
<Grega> blodis*
<alyosha> Grega:  ah s5:DD
<Grega> mamile pac
<Grega> nisi ti kriv
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> prosim danes je 1month 1 day saober
<alyosha> !!!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sober
<Grega> si se zahvalil bogu?
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne varjamem jaz u te zgodbice
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so pravljice za lahko noč:D
<Grega> pekel te ze cakaaa
<Grega> zdaj se lucifer veseli
<alyosha> pa smo tam...kako me čaka če ga ni:D cirkev je itak polna tašnih stvari
<alyosha> ki gre sama proti sebi
<alyosha> neki reče a ve se da tega ni
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  ne zdj brat kar pisemo:p
<Grega> vidis, o tem govorim.. ti bi mel cerkev, pa se sam ne verjames.. mafia, mafiaa...
<alyosha> haha jaz bi cirkev odpru za biznis:D
<alyosha> če nimam sluzbe:D
<alyosha> pa bi se obleku u eno haljo in aleluja:D
<sasa84> alyosha, al ti pravm d neb Å¡lo :P
<alyosha> ahh to ti nas nagovarjaš da nebomo ti biznisa ukradli:p
<Grega> rabis verigo cerkev, sasa ze ve.. :>
<sasa84> zdej cerku ne laufa... razn če ustanoviš tako sekto, k je k komuna
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> a zdj komuna je pa ze kr sekta.D
<sasa84> ne ne... more bit obvezn tip združenja vernikov, ki je sekta...in da živijo v komuni
<alyosha> aha:D
<alyosha> ne to je u ameriko treba:D dol bi hitro najdu pribežnike
<alyosha> pa bi zivel od njih
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> to se je po ameriki ful razpasl... neki so jih clo zaprl...tko d bod mal pazljiv :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  use so zaprli ki niso uradni:D rabiš žig od vatikana:D oni ga pa nedajo ker jim greš u zelje:D
<alyosha> sj se tko reče ne?:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> k če maš sekto, ma folk najmn svobode, najstrožji pogoji itd...
<sasa84> ne ne, ni fora od vatikana... v slov. te mora priznat urad za verske skupnosti
<alyosha> ja in kdo to vodi?
<sasa84> morš met tolk in tolk vernikov in določene religijske elemnete
<alyosha> RKC?:D
<sasa84> urad za vrske skupnosti vod gulič :)
<alyosha> in kdo stoji odzadaj?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> vlada
<sasa84> urad za verske skupnosti je vladni urad
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jp
<alyosha> nekdo odzadaj s5 vodi to
<alyosha> tudi če je vlada
<alyosha> oziroma še sploh če je vlada:D
<alyosha> $$$
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja... pravilnik je pač pravilnik... različne stvari se pa dodaja glede na vlado :P
<alyosha> money money money it's so funny:D
<sasa84> če je bolj leva, če ej bolj desna... pač standard :P
<alyosha> ahh:D
<alyosha> aja sasa84  povej ti meni
<alyosha> to mi ni blo jasno sploh
<sasa84> jp
<alyosha> ko smo meli agencijo turistično smo vozli turiste na bled
<alyosha> izlet pač
<alyosha> in so Å¡li na otok tudi
<sasa84> ja
<alyosha> in so Å¡li u cirkvico
<alyosha> in je pal ustopnina po novem
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> par let zdj
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> smo dobili račun od
<alyosha> Cirkev sv. Petra d.o.o.
<alyosha> ??!?
<sasa84> ok, tko je
<alyosha> ho ho
<alyosha> bizi.si
<alyosha> Kriteriji iskanja: Iskanje podjetij (cerkev) IN Valuta je (EUR)
<alyosha> Prikazano 287 od 287 rezultatov.
<sasa84> po zakoniku cerkv. prava ma cerkev pravico upravljat s premoženjem... to se prav, da ej župnija bled (verjetno?) lastnica te cerkve in z njo upravlja pač tko, da služ... če pa mene vprašaš - vstop v cerkve bi mogu bit zastonj, ker je to pač tak prostor...ne rečem, da bi mel muzej ipd
<sasa84> sicer pa k sm bla na irskem... smo tud mogl plačat, da smo šli v anglikansko cerkev
<alyosha> ma to je ze takoj krneki
<alyosha> kako je cirkev d.o.o pzda
<alyosha> nemoraš tko
<sasa84> sicer pa ej vsaka župnija pravna oseba
<alyosha> in seveda
<alyosha> 0 zaposlenih
<sasa84> to je pa pač čist pravna postavka
<alyosha> ahh
<sasa84> ne ne... duhovniki se smatrajo kot zaposleni
<alyosha> http://www.bizi.si/CERKEV-JEZUSA-KR-SVETIH-IZ-POSL-DNI/
<Seniorita> cerkev jezusa kristusa svetih iz poslednjih dni
<alyosha> prva ki sem jo odpru
<sasa84> to so jehove priče
<alyosha> http://www.bizi.si/KRSCANSKA-CERKEV-KALVARIJA/
<Seniorita> krščanska cerkev kalvarija
<alyosha> druga naključna
<alyosha> celje
<alyosha> 0 zaposlenih
<sasa84> alyosha, verskih skupnosti v sloveniji je krepko čez 40
<alyosha> ja ma use je to isto rkc zadaj
<alyosha> samo neka imena druga
<sasa84> ne ne
<sasa84> ni Å¡ans
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ne, res ne :)
<sasa84> če imajo naziv krščanska...to nč ne pomen :)
<sasa84> to so druge krščnaske skupnosti
<alyosha> SKD:
<alyosha> S94.910 - Dejavnost verskih organizacij
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> kako mi je to smešno
<alyosha> tk okot maš dejavnost: prostitucija:D
<sasa84> sej jehove priče so tud krščanska cerkev, pa protestantje so tud krščanska cerkev, pa pravoslavni, evangelikalci, metodisti... niso pa katoličani
<sasa84> rkc je sam ena
<zejn> alyosha, sej ves da prostitucija je v skd? :)
<alyosha> ja ja vem ja
<alyosha> enkrat sem tko gledal pač
<alyosha> skozi malo te Å¡ifre
<alyosha> in naletim na prostitucija:D nič mi ni blo jasno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Prostitucija 96.090
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> takoj pred prostori za piknik:DD
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> sasa84:  usi so oni lopovi:D
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> niso lahke ne
<alyosha> grem jaz pogledat kako bom ta moj router rešu
<alyosha> predučirajšnjim
<sasa84> če mene vprašaš...
<alyosha> so mi tu nardili doma
<alyosha> joooj
<alyosha> pobil bi jih use
<alyosha> mali kretenko in njegov bratranec
<alyosha> dual power
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> en bom neumen ko drugi
<alyosha> zjebali use
<sasa84> najbl zajebane verske skupnosti so različne skupnosti, k majo kao krščansko ozadje...v resnici jih pa večina ni nč drugačnih od muslim. fundamentalistov
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si jim dau dostop ..prav ti je! :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma nisem jim dal to je bil problem:D
<alyosha> sklopu sem router:D
<alyosha> ni blo interneta
<alyosha> in pol so nevam kaj čarali
<alyosha> in so zjebal use
<alyosha> so pobrali use ipje al neki takega je razlagaw uni na t2
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in smo mogli čakat 24h da jih sprosti
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lool
<alyosha> no coment:D
<CrazyLemon> tipi so hekerji
<alyosha> in pol ko jim rečeš
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> dumb&dumber:D
<alyosha> in uno jim rečemo kao
<alyosha> kaj ste čarali
<alyosha> use je zjebano
<alyosha> ne ne nič mi
<alyosha> smoan  netu smo bli:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> a net ni delaw ker sem sklopu:D
<CrazyLemon> to si ti bil  kriv..bi jim pustu internet in btk :D
<sasa84> bogi alyosha, tebe bodo čist uničl :P
<alyosha> ma če mi grejo na ziwce:D
<alyosha> in najboljse kar jim lahko nardis
<alyosha> je da jim poberes internet
<alyosha> se malomanj ko zjočejo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jooj Å¡e 2 mesca nekje
<alyosha> pa bo konec tega
<sasa84> Tadej?
<sasa84> na prijavnici bi lohk dal tud formo za žensko obliko??
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj ti maš kaj pojma od tega dd-wrt?
<alyosha> hahah sasa84  jih je premalo:D
<alyosha> oz. vas je premalo:p
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj maš za met pojma
<alyosha> pa če je ql
<alyosha> da nebom naredu še slabše
<alyosha> kot je zdj:D
<sasa84> alyosha, po zakonu je potrebno...a ni tko? al pa vsaj napisat, da vela za oboje :P
<alyosha> ma nevem če
<alyosha> pri nas so zakoni bolj za hec:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ker router maš
<CrazyLemon> a gre gor sploh dd-wrt
<alyosha> nov:D
<alyosha> oz. drug
<alyosha> baje da ja
<alyosha> mislim na jihovistrani pise da ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> asus
<alyosha> wl520g
<alyosha> netgeara sem ob zid zalučal:DD
<CrazyLemon> edino pravilno
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si pršu pameti ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ta pa jebe
<alyosha> sj si vidu
<alyosha> mi kr diskonekta
<alyosha> in pol moram Å¡e enkrat koenktat
<alyosha> in tašne neke
<alyosha> je pa res da je firmware original gor
<alyosha> od 2007?
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbl
<alyosha> lahko tudi 6
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tyt
<alyosha> pejdi po mamico:op
<alyosha> :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic grem jaz router zrihtat
<alyosha> bbl
<Tadej> sasa84: a ni?
<Tadej> sasa84: bomo spremenil :)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> dej vsaj tko no... rojen/a ;)
<sasa84> haha
<Tadej> se opravicujem :)
<sasa84> a bo to kmal? :P
<sasa84> no, jaz bom oddala kr v moški obliki...upam d bodo vedl, d sm punca...čeprou sem saša :P
<Tadej> jim bom povedal :)
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> tako
<alyosha> pa smo moderni:D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20SNMdo3B3o
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mazdaspeed3 (Shitbox) and BMW 335i on Calaveras road
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> treba pogledat do konca:D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJStgNuzpU&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Free Kick Fail
<Tadej> nc gremo na kavico
<CrazyLemon> ta alyosha res  hudobija
<CrazyLemon> kr router si je sam zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> wacap ajvan
<bogdanov> ma evo bo
<bogdanov> lih zamenu
<bogdanov> 4 kondije
<bogdanov> plata ozivela
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> tip je pravi plata majster
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> V središču Ljubljane sta najstnika v noči na soboto napadla mimoidočega. Onesposobila sta ga tako, da sta mu na glavi razbila steklenico, nato pa mu ukradla hlače, denarnico in mobilnik.
<CrazyLemon> to je možno sam v ljubljani...da ti hlače ukradejo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> tip je mu
<bogdanov> lih 4 kondije
<bogdanov> tok k sm rabu haha
<CrazyLemon> Med redkimi delnicami, ki so se pocenile, so bile Volkswagnove. V ZDA je 160 voznikov volkswagnovih dizelskih avtomobilov poročalo, da so ostali na cesti. Podjetje zanika, da gre za okvaro črpalke za vbrizgavanje dizelskega goriva, ampak trdi, da so vozniki namesto dizla pomotoma natočili bencin, zato ni vzroka, da bi nemški proizvajalec odpoklical nekatera svoja vozila.
<CrazyLemon> only in america :DD
<Grega> v ameriki je dizl tak redek kot v europi plin :) prav plan si mores naredit kje bos tankal :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol kupujejo dizle če "nimaš" kje tankat?
<Grega> saj pomoje jih ne.. 160 pacientov se pac najde.. :)
<Grega> ki sem preprican, da sploh ne vedo da ce kupijo dizla, da ne smejo bencina tankat :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pff tip je leet mona:D
<alyosha> ni to kar tako
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega tudi meni se zdi da je neki takega ja :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poglej če maš kje možnost da omejiš malemu hitrost :D
<alyosha> hmm hitrost ni blo videt ne
<alyosha> lahko ga omejim celega:D
<alyosha> samo ki pol mi bo s5 naredu kašno sranje
<alyosha> tako da nima smisla
<alyosha> rajši grem tam in mu dam in mu povlečem kabel od elektrike vn:D
<alyosha> veš kko je smešen:D tip se boji meni rečt če resetiram router
<alyosha> in piše sms curi:D
<alyosha> kao kaj resetirate:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> veš kašne trike bolane ma res praw bi ga pretepu
<alyosha> samo kaj ki nesmem:/
<alyosha> nwem kaj misli brat njegow da ga ne pretepe malo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..vzameš eno mokro brisačo..parkrat ga udariš..itak se ne bo nič poznalo
<CrazyLemon> in rečeš da si je vse  zmislu ker te ne mara
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alysoha
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> pav
<bogdanov> reket
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..lej tega.. samo biznise bi delau
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> bogdanov:  :DD
<alyosha> ne ne sem obupaw nad njim
<alyosha> bom potrpel se 2 mesca
<alyosha> pol ga nerabim več prenašat:D
<alyosha> pol naj se oni ukvarjajo tu z njim
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> mogu bi dobit kašne klince da ga pretepejo:D
<alyosha> ma kdo brata u osnovni Å¡oli u kopru?:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ?:D
<alyosha> al čaki sj CrazyLemon  je mladoleten še?
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ahahaha
<bogdanov> alyosha
 * sasa84 uščipne bogdanov 
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> podkapo
 * bogdanov zavriska auccc
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> sasa84:  ti si rekla da učiš verouk
<alyosha> poznas dosti mladoletnih:D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> koga je treba nabutat? :P
<alyosha> saša je gangleader:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti mi neki govoriš a starejši od tebe sm!! :))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  dj dj:D
<alyosha> unih par let kaj je to:D
<alyosha> technicality:D
<sasa84> alyosha, sej mi Grega prav d sm mafijozo :P
<sasa84> mislm.. jaz tud neb kle kej preveč tečnarla, čeb bla na vašem mestu... a veste, d ne bo kr naenkrat kšn avto raznesl ipd... :P
<sasa84> alyosha, teb nima kej raznest al kok že :D
 * sasa84 je expert v diverzantskih akcijah :P
<sasa84> BRB
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> uzami si cas
<alyosha> sasa84:  je christian mafia
<alyosha> they are the worst!:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> as ti
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> grobar
<alyosha> grobar do groba:D
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> !!
<alyosha> volim partizan crno bele boje volim partizan kao oči svooje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo ne spremljam več tega skoraj nič:D
<CrazyLemon> pravi grobar..  ne spremljam več tega skoraj nič
<CrazyLemon> tako se govori!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> nj ti bo ks lih ti
<bogdanov> cene bi se
<bogdanov> mogu logirat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma Å¡porta nasploh ne spremljam dosti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  je pa delija ane?:D ga bomo pretepli?:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kako že 'vi' srbi se lepo izrazite em... možete da mi ga lagano ... :))
<bogdanov> aloysha
<bogdanov> EJ!
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ime sampiona ima nas 200 miliona
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> http://www.playboy.si/dekleta/foto-vroci-brazilki/galerija/fani-miranda-pacheco-in-natalia-bohn-casassola-intimni-prijateljici-42/
<Seniorita> Foto: Vroči Brazilki | Playboy.si - Dekleta - Galerija ( slika 40 od 42)
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> bolše ko nogomet:D
<alyosha> samo so "kr uredu" te brazilke:D
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če majo brazilsko spodaj a..pa če nosijo brazilke
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4se7IL4wU&feature=player_embedded#at=21
<Seniorita> YouTube        - poo muncher woman.3GP
<alyosha> OMGF
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT1pWo0WZJE&feature=player_embedded#at=24
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mario Kart is back (Rémi GAILLARD)
<alyosha> samo Rémi zmaga res
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> evo mene
<win7> sas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha...dal sem laptop v oglasnik na netu...njuskalo.hr..in dobim mail da mi zenska da 600€  plus postnina ce ji to poslem v juzno afriko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: port forwarding - siol modem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4759/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a me oči varajo
<uni4dfx> http://eztv.it/ep/25751/top-gear-16x04-720p-hdtv-x264-fov/
<Seniorita> EZTV - TV Torrents Online
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zakaj bi te oči varale :D
<CrazyLemon> sej danes JE ponedeljek mar ne :D
<uni4dfx> pa res
<upd> :=)
<Grega> uh shit, mislim, da sem rahlo vinjen :))
<Grega> ene 20 cokoladic s cherijem sem pojedel :/
<Grega> se eno pa na crpanje
<CrazyLemon> Ta naslov preusmerja zahtevo tako, da se zahteva nikdar ne bi izpolnila.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> a komu dela http://fsfe.org/campaigns/valentine/2011/valentine-2011.sl.html ?
<CrazyLemon> guess not
<Grega> Ta spletna stran ima preusmeritveno zanko
<andrejz> ne
<CrazyLemon> http://fsfe.org/campaigns/valentine/2011/valentine-2011.html.sl
<Seniorita> I ♥ Free Software - Valentine's Day 2011 - FSFE
<CrazyLemon> to je bolš
<neett> toto valentinovi se mi zdi ze prenapihnjeno
<neett> valentinovo*
<neett> 14dni že po radiju glumijo to
<andrejz> men se tud zdi samo jebat ga
<andrejz> za seks je treba plačat tako al pa drgač
<neett> hehe
<neett> vsi v pricakovanju da bojo neke dobli, tak ko bi meli RD
<neett> "dan v katerem se spomnimo na svoje bližnje"
<neett> lol
<neett> preostale dni pa te jebes
<andrejz> lepo bi bilo, al maš še rojstni dan, novo leto, razno razne obletnice :)
<upd> heh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.shrani.si/?3Q/8S/2BmP8KEl/projectile.jpg aleluja :)
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - projectile.jpg
<hrga> vidim da mas parallax mapping shader
<upd> jap
<hrga> XNA?
<upd> da
<upd> še ene hode roke morm naredit da drži to strojnico heh
<upd> hude*
<neett> fintaa
<uni4dfx> ha pazi to foro
<uni4dfx> v ubuntuju
<uni4dfx> Alt+F2 in napišeš notr
<uni4dfx> free the fish
<uni4dfx> pa enter
<CrazyLemon> in ti crasha ubuntu? :/
<uni4dfx> ne
<zdobersek> ja iiiiiiiiiiiiii :) :)
<zdobersek> kok to ribico pokl ugasnes?
<CrazyLemon> alt + f2
<CrazyLemon> kill the fish
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<uni4dfx> zdobersek to pa Å¡e gruntam XD
<zdobersek> kill the fish ne dela :/
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo sam kliknu
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡la
<zdobersek> kr caki, bo prsla nazaj
<CrazyLemon> o kurba..je že nazaj
<CrazyLemon> gaddem ju uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> XD
<upd> killall gnome-panel :D
<zdobersek> *facepalm*
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> Alt+F2 in napišeš
<uni4dfx> gegls from outer space
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> and more shit comes out ane :D
<uni4dfx> no that's not it
<uni4dfx> killall gnome-panel jup
<uni4dfx> a Å¡e kr je tle
<uni4dfx> mater suši bom naredu iz nje
<upd> hahaha
<neett> fišii
<neett> ja kak dolgo je ni ko kliknes na njo...
<neett> eh nebo je vec
<CrazyLemon> 60sekund
<neett> aia
<neett> uh te bo zaj
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx seriously upam da boš mel najmanj 10 otrok..z 5imi različnimi ženami!!
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> oh!
<CrazyLemon> že vem kako killat fishy
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<neett> how ?
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit..ne worka
<upd> alt + f2
<upd> kill the cat
<CrazyLemon> free the cat
<CrazyLemon> in jo mačka pože
<upd> tko ja :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cimperski: Disk ne dela več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4760/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu how to kill the fish
<Seniorita> Feed the Fish - Ubuntu easter egg - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675111
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> fcking ray tracking and radiosity and concept of radiosity
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: port forwarding - siol modem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4759/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: port forwarding - siol modem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4759/new/posts/
<kubanc> a bi kdo mogoce vedu, zakaj ce mas 2 mrezni kartici z razlicnim podomrezjem, kjer ma eno omrezje odprt port za http, drugo pa ne, internet ne deluje na windows XP. Oz. kako se nastavi da se naj z doloceno kartico poveze na internet?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cimperski: Disk ne dela več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4760/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> jebem vam to ribico
<zdobersek> NEK SE ZNA: sovrazim Amis.
<zdobersek> !translate sl en objeti
<Seniorita> hug
<zdobersek> !translate en sl embrace
<Seniorita> objem
<marko-_-> jao
<marko-_-> najraje bi se ubil kot se spravil učit ta kurčeva računalniška omrežja
<marko-_-> kaka bedna vprašanja
<marko-_-> "kaj je storitev ping?"
<marko-_-> in pol moreš napisat faking celoten paragraf, kaj bi lahko normalno razložil v dveh stavkih
<marko-_-> zdobersek, embrace pomeni več stvari v različnih kontekstih
<marko-_-> "embrace the moment"
<marko-_-> fak, ne vem kako bi razložil:D
<zdobersek> sej vem, be not worried
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: port forwarding - siol modem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4759/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> fak gledam poročila in same slabe novice :(
<uni4dfx> kr depresivn sm ratu
<frojnd> zakaj
<frojnd> mislm katere so slabe novice
<zdobersek> lady gaga skocla iz jajca na grammyjih
<frojnd> wicked
<marko-_-> men se bo spipalo
<marko-_-> 20 vprašanj
<marko-_-> v stilu
<marko-_-> Kdo vzdržuje domene?
<marko-_-> kaj je ping?
<marko-_-> ipd
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<CrazyLemon> Domenar!
<CrazyLemon> ICMP paket!
<zdobersek> 20 odgovorov v stilu: OMGWTFFUBIATCHLOLZ
<CrazyLemon> more more..gimme more!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, jaz to vem
<marko-_-> samo veš kaki morejo biti odgovori?:D
<marko-_-> KDO VZDRŽUJE DOMENE?
<marko-_-> Imena so kakor številke zgrajena nivojsko oznako v 1. nivoju se imenuje osnovna domena, če dodamo 2. nivo dobimo pod domene. Tako kot za številke IP tudi za vzdrževanje osnovnih domen v internetu skrbi neprofitna organizacija ICANN.
<marko-_-> glej vprašanje pa glej odgovor
<marko-_-> čist tretjo stvar moreš odgovorit
<marko-_-> na koncu se nahaja dejansko odgovor ki bi ga lahko napisal z eno besedo
<zdobersek> na vsak odgovor mu napis skripto k pobere odgovor z wikipedie!
<zdobersek> pa bos car
<marko-_-> al pa odgovor na vprašanje kaj je ping
<marko-_-> Ping je storitev v internetu, s katero preizkušamo odziv oddaljenega računalnika. Ping pošilja k oddaljenemu računalniku pakete s sporočili ICMP, ki zahtevajo odgovor. Paketi potujejo do oddaljenega računalnika in nazaj in se pri tem za vsak paket izpiše kako dolgo je potoval. Ker ima paket zaporedne številke lahko ugotovimo ali se je kateri med njimi izgubil. Orodje ping podpira zelo veliko uporabnih stikal, ki jih lahko up
<marko-_-> orabimo pri odpravljanju vseh vrst težav. Za ukazom ping preverimo ali je internetni ali mrežni vir dejaven in ali so pri vzpostavljanju težave ali zakasnitve.
<marko-_-> seriously
<marko-_-> WF?
<marko-_-> wtf*
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<napsy> ah :)
<napsy> kar navad se marko-_- :)
<marko-_-> na vsa ta vprašanja odgovorim v 10 minutah
<marko-_-> samo ne, mi moremo dobesedno enake odgovore dajat kot je recimo ta
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> da bi se vsaj dalo plonkat al nekaj
<marko-_-> blah
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> pa baje je ful pomembno da veš na pamet porte od
<marko-_-> sshja, ftpja, telneta
<marko-_-> zelo zanimivo je to, da ma baje telnet port 25, a ni 23 po defaultu? telneta se nisem že dotikal nekaj let, samo mislim da je
<CrazyLemon> seveda je pomembno!
<marko-_-> + tega
<marko-_-> zakaj moreš to vedet?
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> wtf?
<marko-_-> jst lahko dam port 666
<marko-_-> če hočem
<marko-_-> ti profesorji res nimajo pojma o čem govorijo
<CrazyLemon> si predstavljaš da moraš nujno se povezat na FTP..ti pa ne znaš porta...obup! :)
<marko-_-> heh
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- em..dvomim da bo to držalo
<CrazyLemon> glede telnet porta
<marko-_-> ja a ni 23 port? pač po defaultu
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem je..sam ni pa 25
<marko-_-> prizadeto, pa neko tabelo mu moremo risat
<marko-_-> kako funkcionira TCP pa UDP
<marko-_-> al pa to
<marko-_-> KAJ JE ODDALJENA PRIJAVA NA RAČUNALNIK?
<marko-_-> Oddaljena prijava uporabniku nudi možnost, da se fizično nahaja na enem računalniku in izvaja terminalske ukaze na drugem računalniku.
<marko-_-> bi še sprejel če bi blo to
<CrazyLemon> ah to je simple..sam narišeš kako se povezuje pri tcp pa kako pri udp
<marko-_-> sam nme
<marko-_-> Najstarejši protokol za oddaljeno prijavo v internetu je telnet, ki deluje po principu strežnik-odjemalec. Danes obstajajo izvedbe protokola SSH za vse operacijske sisteme. ž
<marko-_-> to je še pšoleg napisano
<marko-_-> garbage
<marko-_-> koga to briga?
<alyosha> kje pri nas majo največ adidask?
<alyosha> tu ta prva liga ma bolj slabo
<zdobersek> pr ciganih
<alyosha> :D
<yang> thomas sport BTC
<marko-_-> kaj je bitna hitrost :DD
<marko-_-> ma dewj
<alyosha> hmm
<marko-_-> eh
<alyosha> widis tomasa sem pozabu
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> srednje Å¡ole so res JOKE
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tip fura adidaske..ke bosanc!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  nimam jih ma si jih bom kupu:D
<alyosha> in to plave:D
<alyosha> nisem mel drugačne superge ko črne ze 10let
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma dej..adidas.. kupi si raje najkice !
<CrazyLemon> take..zlate!
<CrazyLemon> pol boš fensi!
<alyosha> ne ne:D
<alyosha> plave adidaske:D
<alyosha> vem točno kašne:D
<alyosha> samo se mi jih ne da naročat iz nemčije
<zdobersek> ce ti recem, do ciganov stop
<alyosha> Å¡e le mi nebojo prav pol bom rabu 100let da jih zamenjam:D
<alyosha> hehe na obali jih nimamo:D
<alyosha> do novega mesta s emi pa neda hodit:cd
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://www.superge.si/images/svn/products/400/8060044-AA_400.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj take??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.superge.si/images/svn/products/400/7274778-AA_400.jpg    te so res superstar ! :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> to CrazyLemon  je zate bolj:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.kickz.com/en/adidas/shoes/classics-low/samba-blue_white
<CrazyLemon> ma nism js superstar :(
<Seniorita> adidas - samba
<alyosha> http://www.kickz.com/en/adidas/shoes/fashion/gazelle-og-blue_white
<alyosha> al pa te
<Seniorita> adidas - gazelle og
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<alyosha> taprave:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je gazela
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> al pa samba
<alyosha> nisem se še odloču:D
<CrazyLemon> gazela dej raje..
<CrazyLemon> so bolj znosne kot samba :D
<alyosha> gazela so bolj original:D
<alyosha> najrajši bi gazela vintage
<alyosha> samo jih ne dobiš nikjer
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> samba zgleda kot da jim je zmanjkalo barve
<CrazyLemon> pa so jo razredčli z vodo
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> gazele so iz začetka serije
<alyosha> samba pa bolj iz konca:D
<alyosha> ko je barve zmanjkalo:D
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da res :D
<alyosha> ee ja:D
<alyosha> pizda samo ta router Å¡e vedno Å¡teka
<alyosha> kr neki prekine povezavo mona
<alyosha> jz ne štekam več nič
<CrazyLemon> poglej log
<Grega> z wd-40 ga naspricaj
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> je bil isklopljen log po defaultu:D
<alyosha> bomo zdj widli kaj bo:D
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRdPEdIGdE8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Đubrivo - Vaša Kćerka (2008)
<DominiCanes> sasa84: mam problem pri logiranju
<sasa84> oj
<DominiCanes> nikakor ne morem do plosce za upravljanje
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<sasa84> DominiCanes, a si sprejel vabilo?
<sasa84> sem te zdej Å¡e 1x povabla
<sasa84> DominiCanes, evo, si sprejel...sem ti dodelila še skrbniške pravice
<DominiCanes> sprejel
<sasa84> zdej bi mogu dostopat brez problema
<DominiCanes> evo mam
<DominiCanes> super
<DominiCanes> zdej bom dal gor glavo
<DominiCanes> pa ozadje
<DominiCanes> kaj si se kej odlocla za glavo al dam najnovejso gor za zacetek
<sasa84> DominiCanes, a 3d al kakšno?
<DominiCanes> jp
<DominiCanes> ti poslem prej
<sasa84> ok
<DominiCanes> siva je
<DominiCanes> evo ti poslem
<sasa84> ok ;)
<DominiCanes> men je dobra ubuntu slo 1,
<DominiCanes> evo attaching
<DominiCanes> poslano
<sasa84> a tist k je oranžn?
<DominiCanes> siv
<sasa84> ko je kao na "mreži" pa tko
<DominiCanes> ja
<sasa84> aha...sivga ok
<DominiCanes> kak se ti zdi, kaj moram dodat
<DominiCanes> samo povej
<DominiCanes> kritike so dobra stvar
<DominiCanes> mislim sigurno vidis kako bi ti naredila stran
<sasa84> slo1 mi je ful všeč pa SIVA
<DominiCanes> siva je dobra to je res
<sasa84> pa tud slo1 ni slaba
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> ali.....
<sasa84> dej kr slo1
<DominiCanes> ok
<sasa84> :)
<DominiCanes> ozadje mora biti boljse
<DominiCanes> znak je gor
<DominiCanes> in blog toolbar je tut siva
<DominiCanes> zdej pa moram vidit za ozadje
<DominiCanes> sivo ni glih kaj
<DominiCanes> lahko dam gor samo
<CrazyLemon> wow..tale matthai pa podira rekorde
<CrazyLemon> 2minuti 11 sekund je bil gor!
<Grega> 2 min?!
<Grega> omg :)
<zdobersek> Svasta.
<zdobersek> Smo prenavadna raja, da bi kej dle bil :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm kr zadovoljen s tem
<CrazyLemon> do konca leta bo že ~3min
<Grega> samo oko vrze na nas
<sasa84> ja no...vsakič sekundo več :P
<Grega> da nas malo precekira
<sasa84> mogoče bo kdaj še reku "oj" al pa kej tazga
<Grega> uh, ne
<Grega> ne pretiravajmo :)
<zdobersek> pomojem pa v pidginu ne zna odstranit kanala.
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> ni mi jasno ... fak no.
<DominiCanes> sasa84: gor je
<sasa84> ok
<DominiCanes> zdej pa naprej na linke pa take stvari
<DominiCanes> pol pa finese
<DominiCanes> kaj mislis
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> zaenkrat mi je všeč
<DominiCanes> je dobro
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> men tut zaenkrat
<DominiCanes> cuj zdej ko vidimo kako izgleda  bomo mel vec idej
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> še tisto belo bi dala mal drugač...
<DominiCanes> tako je
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> al pa ob stran kakšno drugo barvo iz bannerja
<sasa84> mislm...
<sasa84> sej veš kaj mislm:)
<DominiCanes> vem kaj mislis
<Grega> kaj to delate?
<sasa84> tko d je vidt razlika med ozadjem pa tam k se piše
<DominiCanes> da margine niso bele
<sasa84> :)
<DominiCanes> bomo mze
<DominiCanes> bomo ze
<DominiCanes> pocas pa ziher
<DominiCanes> lol
<CrazyLemon> ajvan (b)re
<CrazyLemon> Grega igrajo se z blogom..k je po mojem mnenju preveč siv
<Grega> kje je
<DominiCanes> lol
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj a bo crazy
<Grega> ni slabo, jaz bi dal zgorn menu (search, dodaj v skupino, ...) druge barve
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne bo!
<CrazyLemon> moram narest zapiske za računalniško grafiko pa še kurčevo animacijo moram narest
<CrazyLemon> pa pol k naredim  zapiske se moram naučit vse kar piše v zapiskih
<bogdanov> tud mene je trening 5km ubu :S
<CrazyLemon> in vse to do srede
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a so te spet policaji lovil?????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> :D
<DominiCanes> ka da nardiom bolj ubuntu barve al kaj
<Grega> probaj z drugo barvo za zgorn meni
<sasa84> sam men je una ubuntu oranžna čist ubitačna :P
<CrazyLemon> ni najlepša..še posebi če daš da je cela stran oranžna
<DominiCanes> belo ozadje pa zgoraj ubuntu barva
<sasa84> hm... :\
<CrazyLemon> pa slika ene kremšnite v ozadju!!
<DominiCanes> he he he
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<DominiCanes> to se tut da
<DominiCanes> navbar je lahko samo plav, bež, črn, srebrn, prosojno svetl, prosojno temno
<Grega> nic od tega ne bo pasalo :) ozadje je treba spremenit.. pomoje..
<DominiCanes> kira barva...da dam kak logo not
<sasa84> o faaaaaaaaaak, kok so eni tipi butasti!!!
<DominiCanes> kaj je blo
<CrazyLemon> prasci prekleti!!!!!
<sasa84> ej, če tipu 2x rečeš d pač no go... in če te pol čez 1 mesc vpraša, če si kao samska in rečeš da ja... a je logično da ti prbije "potem imam še možnosti da Te prepričam in osvojim oziroma zlezem v Tvoje srce"...pa napišem "???" in mi prbije "hvala ti za to"
<Grega> oprosti :(
<sasa84> WTF?!
<CrazyLemon> mene pa zanima..zakaj 't'-je piše z veliko :S
<Grega> se zgodi
<DominiCanes> a jebat ga
<sasa84> ena izmed boljših stvari na gmailu je "blokiraj" :P
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<CrazyLemon> kok si nesramna :) ..a je tako težko mu lepo povedat da te ne zanima? :)
<Grega> nisem vedel da to obstaja :)
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že 2x sem mu rekla...kaj mu ni jasn?
<DominiCanes> neki so uporni
<upd> kam bi pa pršli ce nebi bili moški vztrajni
<upd> vse bi ble Å¡e device
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je tak k bogdanov ..mu moraš 3x povedat da razume :))
<sasa84> bemti in to valentinovo...zdj mam 3 tečnuhe na gmailu in noben ne zašteka pomen besedice "ne"
<bogdanov> crazy kva pa nepa teb 2x
<Grega> dajmi vsi sasi pisat :>
<bogdanov> :P
<Grega> sasa84: kak mail mas? :))
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> nm bo crazy
<bogdanov> zameru
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> bom kr probal z sasa84@gmail.com :)
<CrazyLemon> nebom zameru..če mi je zdej rekla <sasa84> CrazyLemon, že 2x sem ti rekla...kaj ti ni jasn?
<CrazyLemon> tko da..navali narode!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, že 2x sem mu rekla...kaj mu ni jasn?
<CrazyLemon>  <sasa84> CrazyLemon, že 2x sem ti rekla...kaj ti ni jasn?
<sasa84> citirej pravilno, drugač diplomska ni sprejeta! :P
<Grega> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?e 2x sem ti rekla...kaj ti ni jasn?
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> groza...ne zdej Å¡e vi
<CrazyLemon> you say potato i say potattoo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem pr teb probala...pa ne gre...kaj čm :P
<Grega> karma
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> alyosha ma punco, BigWhale poročen... čist bed karma :P
<CrazyLemon> jah nč! lahk razveseliš enga izmed teh treh 'tečnuhov'!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ma ja...bolnca stari :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, raj si jo zašijem
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam si pa čist nesramna ker nisi omenla ne Gregorja ne bogdanova!
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> nepalim
<Grega> jaz tud ne
<bogdanov> na starejše
<bogdanov> :P
<Grega> :)
<bogdanov> quad
<bogdanov> ga seka
<Grega> 18-20 je za mene :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pri renderingu pa igricah :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e pri igricah ne..
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti bi lahk doma naštimal ene par pcjev
<CrazyLemon> pa bi lahko dilal to kot storitev v oblaku
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rada mam starejše moške...sej veš ;)
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sisa
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> hjug hefnera
<upd> uhhaha
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<bogdanov> avs uvaliv
<bogdanov> al ne
<sasa84> neee, on mi je grozn ;)
<CrazyLemon> hjug je lih v njeni ciljni starostni s kupini :p
<CrazyLemon> skupini*
<sasa84> ampak... so mi pa všeč npr. sean connery
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov> upd pizda ti
<DominiCanes> ka pa eklstone
<bogdanov> nism spau nc
<sasa84> pa barnabyyyy, joooj kok je kjut medooooooo :D
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> looool bogdanov
<upd> bogdanov sej sm ti reku da je brezveze da sploh probaš
<CrazyLemon> a te je upd cyber posexal :D
<CrazyLemon> pa nis mogu spat :D
<bogdanov> ja
<DominiCanes> kir hud drum n bass poslusam
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> sti
<bogdanov> u sred
<bogdanov> da ves
<upd> u ti kurba
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> neselogirat
<bogdanov> nj mu bo
<upd> k je glih valentinovo an
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> prejšna leta sem ful več dala an valentinovo
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> milsm LOOOOOOl
<CrazyLemon> lepo to sasa84
<sasa84> hahaha, ne tko CrazyLemon noooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ena!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> ni blo tko mišlen :P
<CrazyLemon> ne sj kul!
<CrazyLemon> te čist razumem!
 * sasa84 je Å¡e devica
<CrazyLemon> tudi js bi eni cool 22-23 letnici marsikaj dal na valentinovo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, res no ;)
<sasa84> jaz se šparam za svojga moža :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gadno je
<DominiCanes> damn
<bogdanov> crazyiju
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> do poroke
<bogdanov> na roke
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da mam tko nežne roke!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> znamo mi das ti malo ..
<bogdanov> :P
<DominiCanes> kak ga seka
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov malo ... :>
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> js vem da maš ti tiste zidarske sape...da lahk pol sanjaš da te en zidar boža :))))
<bogdanov> eni delamo
<bogdanov> nepa tko k so pr 25h
<bogdanov> studenti
<bogdanov> :P
<DominiCanes> ka pa delate
<DominiCanes> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha..čuj ti njega..dva kondenzatorja zamenja na dan
<CrazyLemon> pa neki dela
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :))
<zdobersek> yeah
<CrazyLemon> človk..cel vrt sm prekopal! pa še kanal do kolen sm skopal ! :D
<zdobersek> kaj ti bo spanje, ce lahk gres kernel buildad
<sasa84> nč...jaz bom šla počas spat :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte...vsaj mal ;)
<sasa84> nočkoooo ;)
<DominiCanes> okidoki
<DominiCanes> bomo jutri bolj pametni
<sasa84> DominiCanes, dvomim ;)
<DominiCanes> lol
<sasa84> sej vidš ta mularija...čist zblojena ;)
<DominiCanes> vem vem
<DominiCanes> vse treba pobit
<sasa84> to glih ne...za ušesa pa itak ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, CrazyLemon, Grega ...tale mularija :P
<sasa84> kje pa je chistooss??
<CrazyLemon> posluš tastara..spij svoja zdravila pa pejt spat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol... sej morm it zdej spit svoje ;)
<sasa84> zdej pa res pijem neki tazga, d je za crknt....
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja..pritisk..kosti.. vam tastarim res ni lahk
<DominiCanes> js ti povem....prvo treba enga ustrelt sam da te poslusajo
<DominiCanes> pol pa naprej
<sasa84> DominiCanes, težke besede, a preudarne ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kri mam slabo :P
<sasa84> sej veš... leta ;)
<CrazyLemon> sj rpavim..ni vam lahko!
<sasa84> boš vidu k boš za mano pršu
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..rdečo peso jest ! :D
<sasa84> ne, mam svoje flaške železa :P
<DominiCanes> lol
<sasa84> nč...nočkula ;)
<DominiCanes> ajde
 * sasa84 da še vsakmu eno čez rit
<DominiCanes> pa dober spi
<sasa84> bom, hvala...ti tud ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če piše na flaški "živo srebro"
<CrazyLemon> pol raj ne tega pit :D
<DominiCanes> lol
<CrazyLemon> LN!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jooooj, sploh nisem prebrala!!! :)
<sasa84> a je kej narobe če pijem živo srebro? :P
<CrazyLemon> nč!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> no kul :P
<sasa84> sej ga ne dost...sam 30ml na dan
<CrazyLemon> premal!
<DominiCanes> tolk ga je v tuni
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 50ml!
<upd> toj dost
<sasa84> upd, to ni nč za tako punco kt sm jst :P
<DominiCanes> moj pes vse pozdravlja
<DominiCanes> vsaj eden od njih
<sasa84> ooo, dej mu lupčka in pozdrav nazaj ;)
<DominiCanes> bom bom
<CrazyLemon> ja..pol ga pa posprav nazaj v žep
<CrazyLemon> perverznež
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> cave canem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tvoj ni nikol tko veseu :P
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> nobenga ze dolg ni pozdravu kaj ne Crazy
<DominiCanes> :)
<sasa84> DominiCanes, tud jst tko mislm ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<sasa84> rudar, ki je brez Å¡ihta :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ..po aferi baričevič je bl suša
<CrazyLemon> :(
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> je kriza pa ni dela za rudarje
<sasa84> jp
<DominiCanes> pejt v cile tam so kr dolgo noter
<sasa84> pol pa Å¡e vsaka misl d ma zlato...pol pa kaj bodo eni taki premogarji tm ;)
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> pol so pa veseli ko dobijo siht pa se prehiter utrudijo
<sasa84> ja...pol pa namest d bi bli rudarji so pa uni modeli, k lovijo orkane :P
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> vrs oko na blog
<DominiCanes> mogoce je zdej bolj uradno
<sasa84> levga al desnga?
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<sasa84> rumena ga seka ;)
<DominiCanes> dobro kaj ne
<DominiCanes> al ni
<DominiCanes> ka to je rumena
<DominiCanes> pr men je oranznaž
<sasa84> zame je to rumena :P
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<sasa84> veš kaj bi blo kul...d bi bil un napis na headerju take oranžne barve...tko kej podobn ubuntu napisu
<sasa84> DominiCanes, to je tko... breskev je za ženske tud barva, ne sam sadje :P
<DominiCanes> takoje
<DominiCanes> bom naredil
<DominiCanes> pa dal gor
<sasa84> oki doki
<sasa84> grem zdej spit svoje arcnije pa spat ;)
<sasa84> nočkoooo :D
<DominiCanes> ajde
<DominiCanes> js tut grem
<DominiCanes> ajde familija
<upd> uhu
<upd> ve kdo kako resource spreminjat v .exe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Zvok v opravilni vrstici  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4761/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1063-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1063-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1061-1: iTALC vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1061-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1063-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1063-1
<upd> dropbox ja ja
<upd> a če so public
<upd> lohk vsak gleda
<upd> al sam tist k mu dam link
<CrazyLemon> sam tisti z linkom
<upd> super duper
<Sky[x]> prasci
<Sky[x]> so mi računal izpit iz katerga sem se odjavz
<Sky[x]> fuck ne se jebat no
<CrazyLemon> reklamiraj!
<Sky[x]> sej bom probov in se ne morm na diskretne vprjavt k jih mma vč etrtek :S
<CrazyLemon> a zato k nis plačal računa ??
<upd> zastoo bass ti mojaa ikonaa sa sizaaa
<CrazyLemon> siza?? :))
<Grega> ziza
<upd> zida u pm !
<upd> :D
<upd> C#.Strukture == Polom
<napsy> zakaj?
<upd> jah recimo ne morš uporabit foreach in urejat strukture notr
<napsy> pol pa ne uporabit strukture :)
<upd> mja sm že dal class
<napsy> class pa lahka foreach-as?
<napsy> drugace pa priporocam knjigo art of unix programming
<napsy> zgleda precej zanimiva
<upd> hm ja
<upd> mja že tko 20 knig za prebrat
<upd> knjig*
<upd> morm naredit program k boš slike izbral pa pol naredi aplikacijo drugo z temi vključenimi sliki pa je ta MS čudn kr ene knjižnice
<CrazyLemon> !google krsko attack day
<Seniorita> YouTube - Time Attack #7 @ Raceland, Krsko - Slovenia, 15.10.2010 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9H58h7fyqA
<CrazyLemon> !google raceland krsko
<Seniorita> Raceland.si - Prva stran http://www.raceland.si/
<upd> !google imdb troll hunting
<Seniorita> The Troll Hunter (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740707/
<upd> kr 7.6 pa crkneš od smeh zravn ahah
<CrazyLemon> norveško neko sranje :/
<upd> jap sj ni tko slab sm gledal ameriške tud velikk slabše sam smešen je..
<upd> model izjav da trollom tri glave zrasejo sam je samo sredna pametna, ostali dve sta pa da se jih ostali trolli bojijo \0/
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zdj sem gledaw uciraj
<alyosha> diner for schmucks
<alyosha> nekako tako:D
<alyosha> in par scen u filmu mi je lbo praw tezko gledat
<alyosha> kako je tip prizadet:D
<alyosha> uno sem skoraj previjal naprej:D
<CrazyLemon> cool movie :D
<alyosha> igra uni od the office:D
<alyosha> sj je ja samo ti pravim par scen je blo praw uno
<alyosha> :D
<upd> aja to morm zlovdat :))
<alyosha> tip prizadet in Å¡e naprej:D
<upd> :D
<alyosha> je pa ql muvi ja.D
<alyosha> samo res prav boli te ko vidiš kako je tip neumen:D
<upd> pa faster 2010 si poglejte čist zakon
<upd> aj Å¡e kej pametnega
<alyosha> faster 2010
<alyosha> da vidimo
<upd> bogdanov
<alyosha> aja ma to je akcija bolj
<alyosha> mi samo komedije gledamo:D
<CrazyLemon> ma je cool akcija
<upd> jap ah :D a kj kadite
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič več
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo tko komedije so mi daleč najbolse
<alyosha> pizda učiraj smo začeli gledat nek film
<alyosha> po dolgem času
<alyosha> da smo končali predečasno
<alyosha> ker je bil katastrofa
<upd> :)) ma jst pa dj kak pustolovski aka ruins...
<upd> :D
<alyosha> mapustolovski tudi znajo bit hudi
<upd> ker
<alyosha> pizda
<alyosha> nek
<alyosha> neko ime vs the world:D
<alyosha> igra uni od superbad
<alyosha> uni suh
<alyosha> kak oje ze
<alyosha> caki d apogledam:D
<upd> scott pilgrim
<upd> vs the world
<upd> haha
<upd> ta tud men ni bil ql
<alyosha> ta ja
<alyosha> pizda je bolan
<alyosha> sploh mi ni blo nič jasno
<alyosha> kaj hočejo met od mene:D
<alyosha> tam pri unemu
<alyosha> superveganu
<alyosha> smo ugasnili:D
<alyosha> nevem zakaj ne ze prej:D
<upd> mja sj
<alyosha> čene ta mali je hud
<alyosha> mislim večalmanj usi filmi hudi
<CrazyLemon> sj je cool ta scott pilgrim :D
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> weird je preveč
<alyosha> sploh nisem Å¡tekaw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej Å¡e enkrat :D
<alyosha> neki u igrici tip
<upd> v kermu filmu Å¡e igra d0h
<alyosha> pa u real life
<alyosha> pa nwem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> upd:  kako u kirem filmu igra?:D
<upd> ma un mulc
<alyosha> superbad
<alyosha> pa year one
<alyosha> pa
<upd> glih nekje sm ga vidu ne Å¡e neki
<alyosha> se nekje je biw
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0148418/
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> Michael Cera - IMDb
<upd> hmm
<upd> tak glas ma jaoo
<upd> ma sj ne vem kaj sm gledal pozabu
<upd> kr neki uglavne , :m (:
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> superbad je hud muvi:D
<alyosha> McLovin
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> una2 policaja huda.D
<upd> nism gledal hm
<alyosha> res ne??
<alyosha> to moraš gledat:D
<alyosha> tašna bolj kao teen komedija
<alyosha> ma je odtrgana pošteno:D
<upd> bom si sposodu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo pazi da previješ ko vrneš:D
<upd> hah bom
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-15
<upd> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/if_Facebook_existed_years_ago.jpg hiba biba riba
<Seniorita> pics.nase-bohren.de 0.05c - Wir bohren einfach weiter
<alyosha> hahhah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> The Church: GOd dammit would you all just shut up:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..ta je huda :D
<upd> :D
<upd> aj 1tb 1000gb
<upd> kdaj sm tolk nalovdal jao
<upd> evo haha
<upd> 0,69
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bilo ja :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je to v resnici 1024gb..ker še vedno vsi ne uporabljajo terabyte/tibibyte :)
<alyosha> kaj 1tb si nalodal in mas ratio 0.69?:D
<upd> jutr bojo sam debel gledal na partisu
<upd> 2tb sm nalovdal
<upd> zdele sm pa 4
<upd> uplodu
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> a un cheater
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :DD
<upd> haha
<alyosha> tip je cheater:D
<upd> 10s 4TB btk :D
<CrazyLemon> sam btw..jutri ko se zbudiš boš dobu ban :D
<upd> ma ne bom k sm vip
<upd> :P
<CrazyLemon> Ratio: 1.119   Uploaded: 1.19 TB  Downloaded: 1.06 TB  Buffer: 129.69 GB
<CrazyLemon> no cheating
<CrazyLemon> pa z 1/0.2mbit linijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> 575.6 GB3 TB5,32
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> no cheating
<upd> ma jst sm daju frendicam account pa nism mislu da bojo tolk downloadale :D
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj mi je cool pri partisu ??
<upd> hehe dobr gre vama :D
<upd> kaj
<upd> da pol stvari ne dela ?
<CrazyLemon> lahk downloadam kok čem.. pa čist nič mi ne upošteva prometa ;)
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne up ne down
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> lol:D
<upd> haha :D
<alyosha> kaj si to shackal CrazyHacker:D
<CrazyLemon> res..to že par let tko :D
<alyosha> hehe
<upd> jah
<upd> pol ti je en zamrznu
<alyosha> mega ti je kaj:D
<alyosha> androtu so zadnjic izklopli account:D
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nič ne downloadam na partisu
<CrazyLemon> razn muzike
<CrazyLemon> pa občasno porn :D
<alyosha> hehe
<upd> xD
<alyosha> sj jz tudi iz tl pobiram use:D
<CrazyLemon> androta itak vsi bannajo..če je leecher :D
<alyosha> hahah
<upd> pa tl ni slovenski
<alyosha> tip je mel neke 5Tb uploadano
<CrazyLemon> kaj tip sploh počne zdej ?
<alyosha> upd:  ni ne samo je nahudejsi:D
<alyosha> maa zdj trenutno
<alyosha> verjetno igra swat
<alyosha> :D
<upd> ja zakaj
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim na splošno :D
<upd> pol ni podnapisov slovenskih itd..
<alyosha> ma podnapise mam vedno angleške:D
<alyosha> in pobira super
<upd> aja ql
<alyosha> tudi če je 1 seder poira
<alyosha> 1mb
<alyosha> 1,1:D
<alyosha> 1,2 tudi:D
<upd> nice
<alyosha> na partisu jih mora bit usaj 20
<upd> a tud v ang. filmih maš ang. podnapise
<alyosha> Å¡e to ni garantirano da bo
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> tko mi je najbolse
<alyosha> ker učasih ne štekaš kajgovorijo ki šumi kaj zadaj
<upd> res je
<upd> am
<upd> kaj je pa z besedami k jih ne razumeš
<alyosha> dobro sj slovenske gledamo kdaj pa kdaj
<upd> a to pol poggoglaš kej
<alyosha> mah razbereš iz konteksta
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> al pa preslišiš:D
<alyosha> se delaš da štekaš:DD
<upd> mja
<upd> no sej to drugo :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> pa 90% filmov nima nekih hudo zakompliciranih besed
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> nima ne
<alyosha> edino big bang
<alyosha> sem gledal
<alyosha> dostikrat z slovenskimi
<upd> jah odvisno kaj gledaš :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oni majo powno nekih
<alyosha> hudih:D
<alyosha> besed
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> oni majo une znanstvene :D
<alyosha> ja sj
<CrazyLemon> to tudi js kašnkrat kaj ne štekam :D
<upd> to p itaq znanstvene valda ubijajo
<alyosha> pa pri housu
<CrazyLemon> ma najhujše je ko govorijo kaj o fiziki al pa nevem kaj..pol jebiga..ne razumem nič :D
<alyosha> ko sem lgedal od zacetka sezone
<alyosha> sem gledal malo slovenskimi ker nisem vedu teh doktorrskih for
<alyosha> kaj so
<alyosha> zdj pa itak je vedno isto tko d ani panike:D
<alyosha> heheh CrazyLemon  smo ze 2
<alyosha> :D
<upd> Naloženo:	3.7 TB uha :D
<alyosha> samo so hudi big bang:D
<CrazyLemon> pizda..zdej bi nekaj gledal
<alyosha> ma kaj z tem cheatom
<CrazyLemon> pa nimam nič pametnega
<alyosha> ne Å¡tekajo da se cheata?
<alyosha> si pobral ta teden kar je prišlo?:D
<CrazyLemon> štekajo ja..če majo dobro porihtan tracker :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pobral ja
<alyosha> pol pa čakaj:D
<alyosha> do četrtka
<alyosha> oz. ju3 bo neki ze
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..danes bo neki
<alyosha> danes ja:D
<alyosha> cez par ur
<alyosha> kaj live sigledal kdaj?
<alyosha> prek kasnih proxijew?
<CrazyLemon> sej pobiram kings speach..samo bo rablo par ur
<alyosha> :d
<CrazyLemon> nopee :)
<alyosha> hahah widis ti ki ne rabiš linije bolše:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz bi mel pobrano u 8minutah
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ne rabim..zdej bi itak mogu al delat animacijo
<CrazyLemon> al pa zapiske se piflat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> Nerd:D
<alyosha> gledaš Chuck
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> on mi je hud:D
<CrazyLemon> valda :D
<upd> chuch norris ?
<alyosha> nerd herd:D
<CrazyLemon> ma js ne gledam njega
<alyosha> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak uno njegovo
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> ti gledaš saro a
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Jeopardy 2011 02 14 The IBM Challenge Day 1 HDTV XviD-FQM (NEW)
<alyosha> in ostale prijatelce njene:D
<CrazyLemon> to mora bit hudo :)
<alyosha> upd:  samo chuck:D
<alyosha> kaj je to
<upd> khm :) dunno
<CrazyLemon> IBM super computer vs. 2 humans
<upd> a kdo prej reši neki
<CrazyLemon> v kvizu tekmuje super računalnik proti dvema
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> dj link
<alyosha> ze ki mas odprto
<CrazyLemon> maš na pvt
<alyosha> pobiram ze:D
<CrazyLemon> ma hudobija :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> najbolj hudobija je to
<alyosha> 4 minutes remaining in pada hitreje kot bi moglo:D
<alyosha> 2 minutke realno in bo:D
<CrazyLemon> ajde hvali se Å¡e malo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> čaki da se odselim od tu
<upd> kolk pa maš
<alyosha> u svoje stanovanje dol:D
<alyosha> ko nabivim 100/100
<alyosha> 10/10 mam zdj
<upd> nice :)
<alyosha> very:D
<alyosha> sj če bi blo to moje
<alyosha> in bi placeval jz
<alyosha> bi uzel uno zdj
<alyosha> 100/10
<alyosha> za 20€
<upd> morš pa disk večkrat formatirat :P
<alyosha> hehe niti ne ker na mojem laptopu malo pobiram
<alyosha> gledamo use na laptopu od cure
<alyosha> ona ma hdmi
<upd> heh lepo ne pa te moje rovte Å¡e 4mb komej dela :)
<upd> aja :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi lahko v teoriji mel 9mb
<CrazyLemon> samo prašanje kako stable bi blo to :)
<upd> jest v teoriji 1mb
<CrazyLemon> in ko pride tip iz telekoma kake meritve opravit..vsak hvali kako je dobra linija :D
<upd> mja sej to se povsod
<CrazyLemon> ne niso..on je to sam meni povedal  in js mu verjamem!
<CrazyLemon> because i'm special!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj je za kaj ta jeopardy ??
<CrazyLemon> da ne downloadam brezveze
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> lahko on ma tudi 100/100 ma pada vseeno :D
<upd> lol
<upd> jah toj pa t2 :)
<upd> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/clanek/139835
<Seniorita> Izumil čelado za britje
<CrazyLemon> najbolši izum ever!
<CrazyLemon> sam da jo še naredijo tako da lahko spiš s to čelado
<CrazyLemon> da me med spanjem obrije
<upd> kako
<upd> če sam
<upd> 20s
<upd> brije
<upd> haha
<upd> nj še za tiča naredi
<upd> ne bo noben kupu
<CrazyLemon> mja..2 much hassle :D
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> že tko se mi ne da brit..še da čakam 20s da me čelada obrije..no way :D
<CrazyLemon> med spanjem al pa nič :D
<upd> hah lol
<upd> najboljš kr ene tablete da ne rase
<CrazyLemon> najbolš pod laser it :D
<upd> al pa to
<upd> sj čez ene 50 let ene nanobotke v kri
<upd> pa bojo vse porihtal
<upd> zuni in notr
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> to bo cool ja
<CrazyLemon> boš mel app na telefonu s katerim boš nato komuniciral z nanobotki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> sploh če bojo alkohol uničil po celonočni žurki :D
<upd> evo to
<alyosha> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<upd> sam zbral boš kaj hočeš
<upd> :d
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> lahko on ma tudi 100/100 ma pada vseeno :D
<alyosha> jaz bom ta router razbil
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> ma linija dela
<alyosha> kabel moram povlečt do postelje
<alyosha> ni mi druge
<alyosha> jebemti wlan
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdej je wlan kriv!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> praw diskonekta mi wlan
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> sploh  mi ni jasno
<alyosha> sem bil 100% da je firmware
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj je za kaj ta jeopardy ??
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> da ne downloadam brezveze
<alyosha> dal gor danes uno sranje
<alyosha> in isto
<alyosha> zdj mora Å¡e pol pobrat
<alyosha> ker je crknilo use skupaj
<alyosha> caki minutko:D
<CrazyLemon> ma prej bo meni pobralo jebote
<alyosha> ma ti prawim
<alyosha> moram kabel povlečt
<alyosha> maš kašen router
<alyosha> navaden
<alyosha> da ni wlan?
<CrazyLemon> mam..samo nevem kako deluje :D
<alyosha> oz. sj če na tem wlanu povlečem vn kabel je ql
<alyosha> tudi če wlan pade
<alyosha> router bi mogu delat
<CrazyLemon> netgear ..sicer je wlan..samo ga lahko izklopiš :D
<alyosha> sj to ja
<alyosha> moram ju3 to  nardit
<alyosha> ker bom znorew
<CrazyLemon> mam tudi access point
<CrazyLemon> zato sm js svoj desktop povezal z kablom
<CrazyLemon> 20m :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kabel je zakon
<alyosha> jebemti wlan
<upd> yeee
<upd> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/disney-development.jpg
<alyosha> samo ta asus mi je vedno padal
<Seniorita> pics.nase-bohren.de 0.05c - Wir bohren einfach weiter
<upd> wohohohoh
<CrazyLemon> wlan je samo za telefone + laptope ko greš malo občasno srfat
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ta domači wlan
<CrazyLemon> k ne stane več kot 60€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tu mamo
<alyosha> mmm
<alyosha> 5 laptopov
<alyosha> na wlan
<alyosha> in 2 stacjonarna:D
<alyosha> na kabel Å¡e:D
<CrazyLemon> a nisi reku da maste samo laptope?
<alyosha> server Å¡e
<alyosha> in mali klinac ima kučni pc
<CrazyLemon> za igrice a :D
<alyosha> mi mamo laptope jaz in cu
<alyosha> ra
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> jemega
<alyosha> grafično mu bom poču
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> si si zrihtal mizo da ti laptop ne kuri jajca???? :))))
<alyosha> aja uno da widimo
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> delno
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> delno? a kuri samo levo??? hahahaha
<alyosha> hahah
<upd> lool
<alyosha> mam uni
<alyosha> kao ventilator ki je:D
<alyosha> sj vent ne dela
<alyosha> oz. ni pirzgan
<alyosha> samo da je neki umes
<alyosha> in da je zrak umes
<alyosha> da ni kowter
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm gledal eno oddajo o tem
<CrazyLemon> in pravijo da moraš dat noge narazen
<CrazyLemon> da lahko jajca dihajo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> sj cene ne moram zivet mona
<alyosha> ta laptop ma
<alyosha> 100stopinj
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem si js sendvič narest :)
<alyosha> ti kr
<alyosha> jz sem zacew jeopardy gledat:D
<alyosha> ti povem ce je ql
<CrazyLemon> ok
<alyosha> una 2 ki bojo tekmovali so najbolsa 2 od jeopardy all time:D
<upd> u good night
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> 2,5mio so usak kasirali
<alyosha> skupaj
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> nmj kašen komp mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 5 racks po 10ibm servers
<alyosha> power of 2800 comps
<alyosha> memory capacity of 15 trilon bajts
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ha interesting ta "pc"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zajeban je
<alyosha> samo kaj niso mogli poštelat malo glas da ni tko robotski:D
<alyosha> pomoje jih bo nabiw dobro watson the pc:D
<alyosha> hahaha tipi sploh nimajo časa se javit mona.D
<alyosha> hahahaha CrazyLemon  moraš gledat:D
<alyosha> enod teh cepcew kije dobu 2,5mio je ulozu pare u to da bi postal TV host and actor
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> cepec en:D
<alyosha> ma ja zdj
<alyosha> tip pred odmorom je wedu use zdj neve več nič:D
<CrazyLemon> dobro alyosha dej ti meni raje vse povej pa js sploh ne rabim gledat
<CrazyLemon> tipa mona :D
<alyosha> ma ja mona
<alyosha> sploh ne končajo
<alyosha> 3 epizode bojo
<CrazyLemon> pa sej piše day 1
<alyosha> ma sem mislu
<alyosha> mogoče tej končajo
<alyosha> bojo drugi
<alyosha> ehhj
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> smeh je čene tko
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<alyosha> poglej
<CrazyLemon> samo ta 2
<alyosha> samo malo glumsko se mi zdi nwem
<alyosha> prvo ve use pol kr neve več nič
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> joooj kko se mi neda it iskat za pit:D
<alyosha> a zejen sem uno miljarda
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pojedu prej preveč salame:D
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm  zdej sit
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat :D
<alyosha> je dober sendwic:D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dalo se ga je pojest :D
<alyosha> hahha:D
<alyosha> kaj tu pri italian job misliš da je fixed ta zadnja dirka kao
<alyosha> al jih tip res naščije use?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> sej tip je dober voznik
<alyosha> wem ja samo tko
<alyosha> par jih prehiti tko
<alyosha> praw smešno:D
<CrazyLemon> samo ki preveč drifta :D
<alyosha> jaja ko je sow z unim prvim awtom
<alyosha> kaj je ze
<alyosha> uni mu praw tezi kao:D
<alyosha> ne driftaj:D
<alyosha> aja ma dobro 7. je:D
<alyosha> sem mislu da jih je več prehitew:D
<alyosha> nic dj grem jz spat mona kolko je ura ze
<alyosha> wedno me tu zadrzujes:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..js ja :D
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<alyosha> joooooj zejen sem:D
<alyosha> praw moramit pit in spat
<alyosha> ni mi druge:D
<alyosha> in kaj če sklopim wlan praviš
<alyosha> da bo router kot navaden
<alyosha> bo ql
<alyosha> nebom rabu ga razbit:D
<CrazyLemon> ja :)
<alyosha> in tam ostali hiši
<alyosha> dam wlan
<alyosha> u sobo od kretenkota
<CrazyLemon> pa moraš ga dat v bridge mode če obstaja to :D
<alyosha> in naj jim on rihta:D
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> neki mislim da je blo ja
<alyosha> kaj mi je to točno'
<alyosha> bridge mode?
<CrazyLemon> ma da se obnaša kot switch
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> smao kaj ni da switch niql blo
<alyosha> ki neki ni posiljaw isto signala skozi
<alyosha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> switch je cool
<CrazyLemon> hub ni cool
<alyosha> ne spownem se to
<alyosha> sj res Å¡e to obstaja.D
<alyosha> ugalvnem pravišbridge mode:D
<CrazyLemon> switch = smart hub
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ju3 bom to porihtat probaw:D
<alyosha> jebemga:D
<alyosha> ajd odoh ja
<CrazyLemon> ajde
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo spat!
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Gapi_ZzzZZ> Kaj novga
 * Gapi_ is away: I'm busy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Zvok v opravilni vrstici  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4761/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutroooo
 * sasa84 uščipne andrejz 
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> av
<teardrop> cu
<Tadej> jutro :)
<Grega> gooooood morning
<Tadej> kako?
<Grega> gooooood
<Grega> :)
<Tadej> lepo slisat
<Tadej> jaz pa picim v Lj
<Tadej> bedno vreme za se vozit
<Tadej> ampak kaj ces .)
<Grega> ja, neko cudno je :) najboljse je v hisi ostat :)
<Tadej> ma je treba mal avto umazat :)
<Tadej> je ze dolgo cist :P
<sasa84> Tadej! ;)
<sasa84> jutro :)
<sasa84> o Grega :)
 * sasa84 naspenka Tadeja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Srečanje za nove prevajalce  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4762/new/posts/
<Tadej> oo
<Tadej> kako smo?
<Tadej> sasa84: zakaj pa spenk?
<Tadej> a nisem bil priden? :))
<sasa84> Tadej, tud če si priden, paše spenkanje :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> to pa :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> kdo pa ta andrejz k nek na forumu piše :P
<andrejz> he's the man :)
<Tadej> sasa84: s kje si ti?
<Tadej> s kirga konca kure :)
<Tadej> pobegnla :)
<andrejz> @Tadej: jaz vem .. rakek
<Tadej> aha :)
<andrejz> danes zvečer je prevajalsko pivo v LJ. če kdo rad prevaja ali ima rad pivo, je lepo vablje
<andrejz> vabljen
<Tadej> ne bo me zvecer v Lj
<Tadej> sva z mojo danes ze pri kolegici najavljena :)
<Tadej> grem pa cez kako urco v Lj
<Tadej> sicer se mi ne da, ampak oK :)
<Seniorita>  [COKS] : Angleška vlada zavezana odprti kodi.  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=751
<sasa84> parapam ;I
<Tadej> kaj si se ustrasla? :)
<alyosha> http://futureme.org/
<Seniorita> FutureMe.org: letters to the future
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro jutro
<sasa84> o hudooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> jutro ljoši;)
<alyosha> dober juter:D
<sasa84> dober danes :D
<alyosha> kaj mi boš ti pomagala nastavit proxy na apache2?:D
<sasa84> lohk
<alyosha> no povej kako:D
<alyosha> ker me muči ful
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ok...ni pene
<sasa84> sej je čist đabe
<alyosha> ProxyPass
<alyosha> ne dela
<alyosha> ker ni mod nastalvjen
<alyosha> oz. sploh instaliran
<alyosha> oz. ze tu me muči kako je z tem
<alyosha> al se instlaira al se samo aktivira
<alyosha> al kaj
<sasa84> ServerName mail.example.com  ProxyPass / http://192.168.0.202:8081/
<sasa84>   ProxyPassReverse / [url]http://192.168.0.202:8081/
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> alyosha: zakaj pa rabis proxy?
<Tadej> alyosha: razmisli ce rabis tako velko LUKNO :)
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ma vem ja da ni najbolj pametno:d
<Tadej> zakaj pa rabis sploh?
<alyosha> https://groups.google.com/group/kippousers/msg/7181637f865b7305
<Seniorita> {kippo users} kippo log playback via web -  kippo users |  Google Groups
<alyosha> sj ni da rabim
<alyosha> samo bi rad probal
<alyosha> malo da se igram:D
<Tadej> ka pa vem
<alyosha> samo kaj to skenirajo proxije da ti ga najde
<Tadej> ne da se mi brat
<alyosha> al kako bi sploh kdo vedu da je
<alyosha> sj samo točko 4.
<alyosha> poglej
<Tadej> ampak zakaj rabis proxy?
<alyosha> ja baje da zato da se lahko te loge od kippota predvaja prek browserja
<alyosha> čene ne gre
<Tadej> nene bistvo zadeve mi povej :)
<alyosha> ja baje da zato da se lahko te loge od kippota predvaja prek browserja
<Tadej> ka je to kippo? :P
<alyosha> honeyKippo is a medium interaction SSH honeypot designed to log brute force attacks and, most importantly, the entire shell interaction performed by the attacker.
<Tadej> ahaa
<Tadej> kapiram
<Tadej> kiddije bi lovil :)
<alyosha> kippo je nastavljen in use dela ql
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tko ja mao za zajebancijo sem probaw nardit
<alyosha> in sem ga postavu
<alyosha> in dela use ql
<alyosha> samo so logi ful nepregledni
<Tadej> no pol bomo pa se proxy postimal al kaj :P
<alyosha> in se da nardit da ti ga predvaja prek browserja kot filmček
<alyosha> http://kippo.rpg.fi/playlog/?l=20091122-075013-5055.log
<Seniorita> Kippo TTY Log
<alyosha> in zgleda pol tako
<alyosha> smeh zadeva je
<alyosha> sj ni da jaz to neki rabim
<alyosha> ker nimam nekega serverja da bi me kdo hotu napadat:D
<alyosha> samo tko
<alyosha> malo za zabavo da vidim kako funkconira to
<alyosha> in mam še zadnjo točko za nardit:D nastavit ta proxy posran:D in sem dal to pod točko 4. u apache.congfffff
<alyosha> conf
<alyosha> samo mi neče vn error
<alyosha> da ni mod-a
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> ja poisci mod
<Tadej> pa poglej ce je odkomentiran
<alyosha> u apache.conf?
<Tadej> pomoje ne v .conf
<Tadej> ampak nekje v conf.d
<Tadej> diru
<alyosha> aha
<Tadej> !google apache2 mod config
<alyosha> apache2-doc  charset  security
<Seniorita> Configuring Apache 2  on Debian, Ubuntu - Control-Escape http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html
<Tadej> hmm
<alyosha> ma gledam to na netu
<alyosha> pa slabo kaze
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> pokaz error msg katerega apache javi
<alyosha> Invalid command 'ProxyPass', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<alyosha>  failed!
<alyosha> ta link ki si najdu tu je malo bolsi kot kar semj az najdu:p
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> !google apache2 proxy mod
<Seniorita> mod_proxy - Apache HTTP Server http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html
<Tadej> evo ga :)
<Tadej> !google how to enable mod_proxy in apache
<Seniorita> apache: How do I enable mod_proxy on Apache2 in linux http://community.livejournal.com/apache/15652.html
<Tadej> voila :)
<Tadej> pastaj mi na privat kaj izpise
<Tadej> apachectl -l
<Tadej> apache2ctl -l
<sasa84> kr public pastej :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi hotla a
<alyosha> da me pol shackas
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ta sasa84
<alyosha> :d
<sasa84> :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> opasna
 * sasa84 lumpa
<Tadej> damn ne da se mi v Lj
<Tadej> sam moram....
<Tadej> tle leden dez sipa ku pr norcih :)
<Tadej> !google how to add mod_proxy in apache2
<Seniorita> mod_proxy - Apache HTTP Server http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<Tadej> tole si mal preber
<Tadej> jaz pa moram picit pocas
<Tadej> mam se psa za vn pelat...
<alyosha> hehe ot mam ze 2 dni odpro:p
<alyosha> owke owke
<alyosha> bom presturiraw pa bo:D
<alyosha> tnx
<Grega> pa me je razfukal en
<Grega> pm, pa tak lep dan bi lahko bil
<alyosha> si ga mogu povozit za avtom
<alyosha> pa rečt da je sam skočuspodaj:D
<Grega> saj zdaj mu bom napisal racun za 200eur
<Grega> kaj me pa jebe
<alyosha> pravilno
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Grega, ?
<alyosha> IT WORKS
<alyosha> whooohoooo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ma aj :P
<alyosha> ma aj?:p
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> jebemtish kako sem hud:D
<alyosha> zdj gledam od crazyja log:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> on je edini ki me je "shackal"
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon nim aza burek :P
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> hahah:D
<sasa84> nima za
<alyosha> uglavnem huda je ta stvar:D very funny:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1062-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1062-1
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Zvok v opravilni vrstici  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4761/new/posts/
<neett> zmesalo se mi bo
<neett> studentski se zzaj ni dnara nakazo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Safari vs Linux?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4763/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Safari vs Linux?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4763/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Safari vs Linux?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4763/new/posts/
<marko-_--> Yo I'm MC Historical-Inaccuracy
<marko-_--> I drop lyrical bombs like Hiroshima in Seventy-Three
<marko-_--> I write rhymes like Shakespeare when he wrote Anne Frank'S diary
<marko-_--> Which is about the civil war of 1812 in Germany
<marko-_--> I'm like the Spanish Inquisition when they killed Jesus
<marko-_--> And Abe Lincoln's suicide was the theme for my thesis
<marko-_--> Like Moses when I focus I can split the red sea
<marko-_--> Like he did in 1950 with the Chinese army
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: xrandr ne dela v Mint Linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4764/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<hrga> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] schwinchn: Težava z touchpadom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4765/new/posts/
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf4S0EA0ABI
<alyosha> :DD
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Krastać ekipa gre v Kanegro
<alyosha> Odstrani se pošast:D
<kubanc> em, kako se ze rece statement v racunalniskem zargonu
<kubanc> recimo ce mamo mi if statement
<kubanc> je to ALI funkcija?
<kubanc> al je to ALI stavek?
<napsy> stavek
<napsy> dejansko je to vejitev
<napsy> ce se gre za if stavek
<napsy> in noben ALI
<kubanc> ma gre se zato, da je bilo potrebo v starih časih za vsako linijo, katero si hotel izrisat na zaslon napisat stavek....
<kubanc> sedaj pa je to preko GUI-ja omogočeno da narediš z miško
<kubanc> napsy, sam kako se imenuje statements v celoti?
<kubanc> programski stavek?
<kubanc> computer statement oz. računalnški stavek?
<napsy> statement je stavek
<napsy> nic kaj posebnega
<andrejz> če je kdo žejen imamo ob 19.00 prevajalsko pivo v baru cezar pri lj borzi
<Grega> http://cdn-www.i-am-bored.com/media/yahoofartkiss.jpg
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :>
<marko-_--> http://dazzlepod.com/rootkit/
<Seniorita> rootkit.com cleartext passwords
<bogdanov> lol
<marko-_--> Rank	Password	Accounts
<marko-_--> 1	123456	1023
<marko-_--> fak je folk prizadet
<Sky[x]> a Å¡e kermu e-student ne dela ?
<DominiCanes> kaj je to
<DominiCanes> ej kako najdit telefonske stevilke
<DominiCanes> kje je kak imenik
<zdobersek1> etis se mi zdi
<zdobersek1> !google e telefonski imenik
<Seniorita> TIS – Telefonski imenik Slovenije http://www.itis.si/
<DominiCanes> tis
 * Tadej je kupil volan za PC
<Tadej> do jaja! :D
<zdobersek1> Ce ti ga bo le uspel usposobit! :)
<Tadej> ze laufa
<Tadej> noro je :D
<Tadej> LFS nazigam
<DominiCanes> se vedno mi ne dela bluetooth
<DominiCanes> pojma nimam zakaj
<zdobersek1> zakon
<zdobersek1> pred pol ure prnesem en bug v cairo channel
<zdobersek1> zdle ga ze fixajo
<zdobersek1> obsedenci :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<yang> Ima kdo doma opticni citalec - skener ?
<yang> ali pa ve, kje bi ga imeli, morda kaksna knjiznica ?
<bogdanov> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: [rešeno] Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> ka je dobro za c++ na ubuntu
<Grega> ne se c++ ucit
<DominiCanes> morm
<Grega> uh.. torej pac uporabis kateri editor ti najbolj ustreza..
<DominiCanes> code blocks
<Grega> to je to :)
<DominiCanes> super
<DominiCanes> se ga grem takoj vrst na delo
<Grega> zakaj se mores c++ ucit?
<DominiCanes> faks
<DominiCanes> old man na faksu
<Grega> oh
<DominiCanes> ma boljs kasnej ko pa ne
<Grega> a ze znas kaj al cist od zacetka?
<DominiCanes> intermediate
<DominiCanes> neki vem neki ne
<DominiCanes> pa se morem ucit
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<DominiCanes> sej bo
<Grega> jaz mam polno nalog za srednje sole
<DominiCanes> a ja
<Grega> kr relativno dober .doc falj
<Grega> rabis?
<DominiCanes> ni potrebno, hvala mam neke knjige iz hr Ferija
<Grega> ok
<DominiCanes> ma sam se morem vsest in naucit
<DominiCanes> ko vse
<DominiCanes> sej ves
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1064-1: OpenSSL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1064-1
<Grega> ja, vem kako je :)
<upd> bla, predvideva da znaš angleško torej http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMx_G05cqYI&playnext=1&list=PLF541C2C1F671AEF6 thenewboston ma res awsome video, ko sem gledal posnetke v C-ju sem se v 30minutah naučil tolk kolkr sam v 2h prebral...
<Seniorita> YouTube        - C++ Tutorial - 1 - Installing Compiler for C++
<Grega> no.. recimo.. :>
<DominiCanes> ok grem gledat se ga cujemo
<upd> seveda zravn pišeš kar on dela
<upd> pa še par primerov narediš na koncu
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> bomo vidl
<DominiCanes> se javim
<Grega> instrukcije so dober biznis :)
<DominiCanes> bi se lahko tako reklo
<DominiCanes> ajde se ga cujemo
<Grega> srecno
<DominiCanes> hvala ti
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-16
<CrazyLemon> jao
<CrazyLemon> renderiram video
<CrazyLemon> že 3 ure
<CrazyLemon> pa komaj pri dvajsetem
<CrazyLemon> frejmu
<CrazyLemon> od 120ih
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> wacap (h)ajvan :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> eo bo
<bogdanov> a mas ksn listen
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> daj komercijala
<CrazyLemon> kaj iščeš..torrent? youtube ?
<bogdanov> mah radio
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tko povej jebote
<bogdanov> How I Ended This Summer 2010 SLOSubs D
<bogdanov> bom tole se zdlju
<bogdanov> da pogledam pol
<CrazyLemon> http://listen.technobase.fm/dsl.pls
<CrazyLemon> probaj če ti tole deluje
<bogdanov> techno
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobr
<CrazyLemon> ma ni techno
<CrazyLemon> vse je
<bogdanov> bol k uni slovenci
<CrazyLemon> samo tko se imenuje radio
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> as gledu un film
<CrazyLemon> ker
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> ta k sm
<bogdanov> napisu zgori
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> how i ended this summer
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> oh ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> fejsbuk ma novo galerijo
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> crna
<bogdanov> sux
<CrazyLemon> crna?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> galerija
<bogdanov> kr uzadi
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da boš pokazal kako fajn crno :>
<alyosha> kjesi CrazyLemon
<alyosha> si naredu?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma neki sm zbluzu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> grdo za popizdit
<alyosha> dj da widim
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> samo do bo 6
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa stari..pozabu sm nekje dat osvetlitev
<CrazyLemon> in se vidi sam dva miša
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in kos sira
<CrazyLemon> drugo vse črno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne boš mogu videt
<CrazyLemon> ker komaj mi program dela slikice
<CrazyLemon> in je komaj pri 30. slikici
<CrazyLemon> in glede na to da to počne že okrog 4 ure
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bo še kmalu končau :D
<alyosha> pol nebo 6?:DD
<CrazyLemon> ker mam 120 frejmov :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni to 6 al pa 7
<CrazyLemon> to je sam da me pusti na izpit :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> da dobim neki točk :D
<alyosha> ql kaj
<alyosha> igraš poker kaj na pokerstars?
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo sm razmišljau o tem :D
<alyosha> instaliraj:D
<alyosha> zdj igramo z andrijo
<alyosha> i'm on a role:D
<alyosha> 5€ u plusu!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> pozdravi unga luzarja :D
<alyosha> te pozdravlja nazaj:D
<alyosha> in pravi da ma 9 K
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> 9 K v riti ??
<alyosha> to werjetno meni:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj sta si naštimala tisto homegames ? :D
<alyosha> samo ta pokerstars je kurac ki treba prek wine
<alyosha> in malo trokira
<alyosha> če kaj minimiziraš in ams vec stvari odprtih kr zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne gre prek neta ?
<alyosha> smo ja.D
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> pridruzi se
<CrazyLemon> ah saks
<alyosha> thc grupa:D
<CrazyLemon> drugič
<CrazyLemon> moram se učit :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> uci se kaj:p
<alyosha> nerd
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> evo bogdanova..on bo  uleteu..on je pravi gembler :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sej bom..samo ne vem kdaj..nekako se mi ne da :D
<alyosha> bogdanov:  igraš?
<bogdanov> mah kasn
<bogdanov> poker
<bogdanov> kevs
<bogdanov> tm naredu
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> holdem
<alyosha> tko za foro
<alyosha> 2 - 5c
<bogdanov> dnar
<bogdanov> alpa nc!
<CrazyLemon> sej je dnar
<CrazyLemon> sam ki ga nikoli ne boš dobu :D
<alyosha> lahko lahko:D
<alyosha> samo nismo se prisli do tam nikoli:D
<bogdanov> prodam
<bogdanov> intel pentium 4 1.500mhz
<bogdanov> 20gb disk
<alyosha> za poker':DD
<bogdanov> 256rama
<bogdanov> za vas 30eu
<alyosha> nimam nic:D sestra častla 10€ za poker:p
<alyosha> ce zasluzi mdanes kupim ewo:DD
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol :D
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj se pokerstars plača? :D
<alyosha> izplačujejo
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva pas
<bogdanov> zdj reku
<bogdanov> dost lame
<bogdanov> si ispadu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sisaj ti unga tvojga pentuma 4 :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pentiuma*
<bogdanov> je je tntnt
<alyosha> jao mew lestvoco skoraj barvno
<alyosha> samo 6ka ni bla iste barve:D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi skoraj dobil na lotu
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡tevilke niso ble taprave
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> ma ja ma mew sem lestvico useeno:D
<alyosha> dobu 1,7€:D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tip bo pokerstars čempion
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> moram se prijavit na kasen turnir
<alyosha> uno pravi
<alyosha> das 1€ 1000 folka
<CrazyLemon> v portorožu je bil pokerstars turnir :)
<alyosha> 1000€:D
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> kdaj to?
<CrazyLemon> poleti oz. konec poletja
<CrazyLemon> !google portorož pokerstars turnir
<Seniorita> PokerStars.com - Slovenia Poker Special turnir http://www.pokerstars.si/poker/promotions/summer-tournaments/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> widis ti:D
<alyosha> samo tej so online:D
<alyosha> zadnjic smo igrali pri kolegu doma
<alyosha> u zivo je bolj smeh ne
<alyosha> ki lahko folk jebes u glavo ko jim pobiraš:D
<CrazyLemon> ma poker je cool če je cool družba
<CrazyLemon> malo pijače dosti zajebancije pa gre noč hitro :D
<alyosha> e ja:D
<alyosha> te homegames so tudi mseh zdj
<alyosha> postelaj si pocasi
<alyosha> sj mas 2min dela
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> poberes iz njihovega weba direkt
<alyosha> instaliras
<alyosha> in anrdis userja
<alyosha> 2min
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> za dnar
<bogdanov> saj za 5eu
<bogdanov> cene dzabe
<bogdanov> igrt u druzbi
<bogdanov> folk ni resn
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> 5e usaj
<alyosha> cene je brezveze
<alyosha> zgubljat cas:D
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> vec ko 10 pa s5 ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol se folk uzali
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> pa ne da bi kj zaslusu itak
<bogdanov> kaj pa dobis 30eu
<bogdanov> ce zmagas
<bogdanov> samo
<bogdanov> tko folk
<alyosha> pa ja sj:D
<bogdanov> bl igra
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> folk igra
<alyosha> dovolj:D
<bogdanov> z 2 7
<bogdanov> all ine
<bogdanov> dzabe
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> dzabe je pol bedno
<bogdanov> jp
<CrazyLemon> če boš poker igrau za pare..boš hitro zgubil pare.. poker se igra za zabavo
<CrazyLemon> poglej profesionalce kot je negreanu..
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> as dojev
<bogdanov> point
<CrazyLemon> on ne igra za pare..ampak ker uživa v pokru
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> negovor bedarij
<bogdanov> usi profesionalci
<bogdanov> igrajo za denar
<CrazyLemon> si gledal the big game ?? :)
<bogdanov> gledam dost ja
<CrazyLemon> če si gledal pol bi lahko vidu da je tam kr nekaj milionarjev blo..kateri ne rabijo denar :)
<alyosha> staari
<alyosha> uno pa je igra:D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> toje drugo
<CrazyLemon> ampak so biznismeni in igrajo ker je fun
<alyosha> uno je hudo
<alyosha> 100k buy in
<alyosha> rebuy do500k
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hudo je ja :D
<alyosha> samo online lahko blefiraš pošteno ne:D
<alyosha> se smeješ zraven:D
<CrazyLemon> ampak oni ko igrajo oni ne razmišljajo "fak na mizi je 150.000 dolarjev"
<alyosha> zdj lih sem tipa zjebaw:D
<CrazyLemon> ampak oni vidijo samo žetone :)
<alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in je to edini  zdrav način igre
<alyosha> ma tko kot si reku
<CrazyLemon> če ne hitro rataš luzer :)
<alyosha> oni igrajo za igro
<alyosha> ne za pare
<alyosha> oni itak te pare dobijo od sponzorjew
<alyosha> in tako dalje
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> oz. so si jih nabrali skozi cas
<alyosha> sj vidis wedno je istih par
<alyosha> na teh nekih velikih igrah
<alyosha> turnirjih
<CrazyLemon> pa sej
<alyosha> brunsen negreano
<CrazyLemon> un brunson je legenda
<alyosha> uni
<alyosha> kako je ze
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> uni je do jaja
<alyosha> kawbojD
<CrazyLemon> s sabo v žepu nosi par 10 tisoč dolarjev
<CrazyLemon> boli ga  :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tip je zadnjic
<alyosha> all in tkoj na zacetku
<alyosha> sisaw 100k
<alyosha> rebuy 100k tkoj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> boli ga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma veš kaj je pri njemu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ko mu gre..mu gre zares
<alyosha> a uni loose cannon spara tam:D
<CrazyLemon> ko pa ga ne marajo karte..pol pa ni Å¡ans da kaj naredi
<alyosha> ja ja lih zadnjic tip je mew 3x vec handow zacetnih par kot usi drugi skupaj:D
<alyosha> uni so bli hudi
<alyosha> neki kanadčani
<alyosha> meli web kao pokerstars
<alyosha> in 3 programerji
<alyosha> nardili skripto da jim je kazalo karte od useh:d
<alyosha> in si nabrali mislim da okoli 10mio u 5 letih nekje
<alyosha> 3 4 komadi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  dobi si job na pokerstars:D
<CrazyLemon> valda
<CrazyLemon> bom biu pokerstars hostesa
<alyosha> hahha
<CrazyLemon> samo da si obrijem noge pa prsa
<alyosha> programer mona
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> tip bi biw hostesa:D
<CrazyLemon> valda!
<CrazyLemon> ne bom biu programer..če ne programiram mona :D
<alyosha> nima veze:D
<alyosha> samo da postelas skripto d avidimo karte od useh:D
<CrazyLemon> 2. KORAK - Klikni na možnost "Kupi žetone", izberi plačilno metodo ter klikni na gumb "Nakazilo".
<alyosha> samo mislis da ni kasnihb
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> right..
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<alyosha> paysage kard
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> paysafe
<alyosha> se prek mobitela lahko
<CrazyLemon> mene pokerstars ne bo vidu :>
<alyosha> insimobila
<alyosha> pa kaj si mislu da bos đabe dobupare.D
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo je reku da hočem pare :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj mas tudi
<alyosha> uni playmoney
<alyosha> 1000
<alyosha> lahko se igraš:D
<alyosha> tip ma 20,50$
<alyosha> pf
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem tolko zasluzu u celem mescu:DD
<CrazyLemon> še malo pa boš zaslužu prvi milijon !
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> pol pa častiš pleskavico
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> danes do 3h
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma samo maš tu neke pilotene
<alyosha> ki igrajo po 1000 in tasne
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je to zate
<alyosha> u zurnalu je biw nek tip
<alyosha> intervju
<alyosha> kao stara je sodnica
<alyosha> brat je odvetnik
<alyosha> on je brezposeln in igra online in ma navec para
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kao 6 figure number
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem
<CrazyLemon> zdej je ta tip tvoj idol??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ja a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> moj idol je cuck norris in noben drugi
<alyosha> prosim
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> online je ql ki lahkoblefiraš ful ne
<alyosha> in iščeš sobe kje sootroci kasni
<alyosha> ki nimajo pojma o svetu
<alyosha> samo mora se ti dat malo ukvarjat z tem
<alyosha> ki u live igri to ne gre:D
<CrazyLemon> ampak v lajv igri lahko vidiš kdo blefira
<CrazyLemon> tukaj ne moreš :)
<alyosha> ja to je res ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in vidis kako se obnasajo
<alyosha> samo moraš tudi ti pazit ne
<alyosha> nase:D
<alyosha> kako se obnasas:D
<alyosha> hitro se izdaš
<CrazyLemon> očala daš gor
<CrazyLemon> in btk
<alyosha> ma ja ma mučkaš lahko roke neki in tasne:D
<alyosha> uni negreano
<alyosha> ponavadi ko ma res dobre
<alyosha> zmiga z unimi očmi še bolj ko ponavadi
<alyosha> in roke daja pred usta
<alyosha> ki mu gre na smeh:d
<alyosha> sj tko malo
<alyosha> ampak se opazi
<alyosha> samo je pa res
<alyosha> da ti ko vidis karte od useh:D
<alyosha> na tv
<alyosha> je dosti lazje us to
<alyosha> ko si tam je use drugo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bos organiziraw
<alyosha> ubuntu-si poker turnament
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> live al pa online
<alyosha> oboje bi blo ql
<CrazyLemon> bi blo cool ja
<CrazyLemon> samo ne ne bom organizirau :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nebom biu edina budala ki dejansko neki dela za ubuntu-si :)
<alyosha> ja en mora bit:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sj sem gledal na webu
<alyosha> je ekipa kr velika
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ima vas mnogo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in neaktivna :)
<alyosha> ja hudo pol ane:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011021605620951
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> ma huud
<alyosha> samo uno kao posnetek je ogledalo ze vec kot 40k gledalcev
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gojkoAjkula jih ma petiplo več:D
<CrazyLemon> ma gojko je car
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> danes sem s5 gledaw malo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Krastać
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> a krastać travel? :D
<CrazyLemon> sam tist čelavi pa kr obvlada harmoniko :D
<alyosha> nene kako je ze trebel
<alyosha> je drugače
<alyosha> dobar je
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> ta zdj zadnji video je hud tudi ja:D
<alyosha> kko densajo na koncu:D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js teh par listov še enkrat prebrat :)
<alyosha> smao ti čitaj sine:D
<alyosha> grem jaz tu olupit se ta folk
<alyosha> in spat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> chick fight pri chucku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> res res
<CrazyLemon> veš kere mace..uff :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> totenham je mu dons
<bogdanov> 4,30
<bogdanov> kvoto
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> paj zmagu
<CrazyLemon> to se je vedlo da bo zmagu
<bogdanov> jah sj milan
<bogdanov> krneki
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> a ves
<bogdanov> daje po igralcov
<bogdanov> blo doma
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ko samo vidiš priimke
<CrazyLemon> kranjčan, modrić
<CrazyLemon> tkoj veš da je zmaga zagotovljena
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tudi če ne igrajo
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah ve se
<CrazyLemon> je igral modrić? ni ne ?
<bogdanov> kje igrajo
<bogdanov> bolsi
<bogdanov> je ja
<bogdanov> pa kranjcar
<bogdanov> tud
<CrazyLemon> res ?
<CrazyLemon> pizda..tip je 2 tedna nazaj mel operacijo
<CrazyLemon> čudno da ga je dal not
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ne un
<bogdanov> film vlect
<bogdanov> dol krneki
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :D
<bogdanov> sm zdj
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> 20 min
<bogdanov> beda
<bogdanov> cist
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> a te kdaj kj
<bogdanov> glava boli od kompa
<CrazyLemon> odkar mam očala..ne :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> je zgleda res to zarad vida
<bogdanov> ker recmo
<bogdanov> k dam pa film
<bogdanov> me pa kr
<bogdanov> neboli vec
<bogdanov> nevem kvaj fora
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> preveč beline mogoče
<CrazyLemon> da nimaš presvetel zaslon
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> mogoce
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..bo treba cvike nabavt
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj jih mam
<bogdanov> sam mam 0.5
<bogdanov> pa nenosm sploh
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> aa očalar!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> prej si mel 0.5..zdj nimaš več :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi začel z -0.75
<CrazyLemon> in nisem redno nosu
<CrazyLemon> in zdej mam -2.0
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah jst sm mu lih
<bogdanov> ene 4
<bogdanov> mesce
<bogdanov> nazaj
<bogdanov> pregled
<CrazyLemon> aja :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jah po dveh letih an ispita sm mu spet
<bogdanov> pa mini nc
<bogdanov> kej narasl
<bogdanov> je rekla
<bogdanov> una isto
<CrazyLemon> a ti piše na vozniškem da moraš nosit očala?
<bogdanov> dau sm za ucala takrt mau mn k 200
<bogdanov> pa sam za glavno voznjo
<bogdanov> sm jih mu
<bogdanov> drgac morm voznt
<bogdanov> pise ja
<bogdanov> zdj k sm kartico
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> nevem a to on prever
<bogdanov> k drgac nepise
<CrazyLemon> je označeno nekje
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> posebni pogoji al neki takega
<bogdanov> sj sm ze kr
<bogdanov> placu doskrat
<bogdanov> 40eu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sj prav! :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ogrožaš promett :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lece pa nemors
<bogdanov> imet pr 0.50 :S
<bogdanov> a ti mas lece
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> bi mel samo nemorem si porinit  prst v oko
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa še sux k moraš zvečer dat dol
<CrazyLemon> pa zjutraj dat gor
<bogdanov> a skoz
<bogdanov> furas
<bogdanov> ocala drgac
<CrazyLemon> odkar me je zdravnica napizdla ja :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobr sj pr 2.0
<bogdanov> si ze slep toj res
<bogdanov> :PPP
<bogdanov> jst mam kolegico
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti lečo :D
<bogdanov> k ma 8.0
<bogdanov> ce da
<bogdanov> ucala dol
<bogdanov> en metr
<bogdanov> pred sabo nevid
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> js lih malo prej govoru s tipom..k ma -12.75 na enem očesu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> tip pravi da je skoraj centimeter debelo steklo :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in js tudi ne vidim lih daleč
<CrazyLemon> mislim vidim..oblike..pa vse megleno :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> use si zjebas
<bogdanov> od kompa
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> veš kokrat sm se obrukau
<bogdanov> pol mas
<bogdanov> mau cilindra
<bogdanov> tud an
<CrazyLemon> k nism nosu očal
<bogdanov> cej meglen
<bogdanov> jst tud meglen mau
<CrazyLemon> pa vidim eno  osebo
<bogdanov> mah ke jst
<CrazyLemon> za katero sm mislu da je frendica
<bogdanov> tud nevidm prov delc
<CrazyLemon> in uno se js že nasmejem k jo vidim pa to
<CrazyLemon> in pol js hodim proti tej osebi
<CrazyLemon> in cca. 2 metra pred njo js opazim da to ni frendica
<CrazyLemon> a una me že čudno gleda
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ker sem se nasmehnu pa hodu proti njej
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> dala cifro
<bogdanov> saj
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> tib reku
<bogdanov> pa sta me gledas daj broj srce
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..misnla da sm nek psihič k se vsem smeji :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> od takrat dalje vedno mam očala gor
<CrazyLemon> da vsaj vem kdo je kdo :D
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> najhujš je blo k sm mislu da je en tip frend biu
<CrazyLemon> ajoj stari..še hujša bruka
<CrazyLemon> tip verjetno mislu da se ga pecam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> -se
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..brez očal ne grem nikamor D:
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> jst se kr
<bogdanov> nevim v ocalah
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> dobr sj itak na zacetku
<bogdanov> tije cudn sam kr ni mi
<bogdanov> km pa slep
<bogdanov> bom pa dvojne
<bogdanov> mogu nost
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jah kok časa jih nosiš ?
<bogdanov> jah sj ti pravm
<CrazyLemon> sej se hitr navadiš..tko cca. 2 tedna
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> za glavno
<bogdanov> voznnjo
<bogdanov> pred
<bogdanov> 2,5leti
<bogdanov> sm jih dau gor
<bogdanov> od takrt nc
<CrazyLemon> a takrat si tudi ugotoviu da si čorav? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa na sistematskem v srednji :D
<CrazyLemon> uletim js tam pred tisto tablo
<CrazyLemon> stari nič nisem vidu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a sošolci crkavali od smeha ker sm čorav :(
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uf jtag dela
<bogdanov> cudeze
<bogdanov> splacal segaje narest
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jtag?
<bogdanov> http://i2.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/16/53/60a0_1.JPG?set_id=800005007
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah mam kle ene rutrje
<bogdanov> sojih zaflesal
<bogdanov> ene seje dal brez tega odflesat druge ne
<CrazyLemon> a to se gor povežeš prek COM vrat al kako?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pa nalozit
<bogdanov> nanov bootloader
<bogdanov> pa pol prek tftpja
<bogdanov> nov software
<bogdanov> pa laufa
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kam pa priklopiš to na router? a moraš kaj lotat al so prav pini za to ?
<bogdanov> odpres rutr
<bogdanov> jah lah zapinas
<bogdanov> lah pa das tist 6 pinski nastavt
<bogdanov> sam notr
<bogdanov> pa se isto poveze
<bogdanov> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2126/2388520832_91ea8c9d03.jpg
<bogdanov> tkole nekak
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> kva ti kej crazy inace
<CrazyLemon> inače..grem spat ker se moram ob enih zbudit
<CrazyLemon> se stuširat in it na izpit :D
<CrazyLemon> in upam da bo do takrat se animacija zrederirala :D
<CrazyLemon> ker zdej Å¡e enih 7 ur laufa
<CrazyLemon> pa ne kaže najbolš :D
<CrazyLemon> še=že
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> 7 ur = 57 frameov na 4ih kamerah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> sj bo
<CrazyLemon> to je 230 frameov v 7ih urah
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš :D
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> to sploh
<bogdanov> studiras ti
<bogdanov> tocn
<CrazyLemon> ma eno animacijo sm mogu narest
<CrazyLemon> kot seminarsko pri enem predmetu
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> in sm naredu vse skupaj 120 frameov animacije
<bogdanov> u cem pas skockov
<CrazyLemon> kar je okrog 5-6 sekund :D
<CrazyLemon> v Mayi
<bogdanov> a paje dost to
<CrazyLemon> dost česa? frameov? al sekund?
<CrazyLemon> al časa za rendering?
<bogdanov> sekund
<CrazyLemon> mah briga me a je dost al ne :D    kaj bi Å¡ele blo da bi mel eno minuto animacijo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> renderiral bi cel teden
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm mal pretiraval s Å¡tevilom kamer
<CrazyLemon> ampak to sm naredu samo zato ker se mi ni dalo jebat z animacijo in sm raje to vse skupaj posnel
<CrazyLemon> ampak vidim da bi blo bolše da sm zanimiral kot pa posnel :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js spat..pa lulat :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde ajvan
<bogdanov> ajde crazy
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Težava z touchpadom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4765/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Tadej> jutro :P
<sasa84> oj Tadej ;)
<Tadej> oo sasa84
<Tadej> sem mislu da bo cel kanal ping timeoutal zdej k sem prsu :)
<Tadej> pridem, recem jutro pa 3 ping timeoutajo :)
<Tadej> in kako?
<Tadej> kej novega?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ma nč kej tazga...kar v redu :)
<sasa84> ti?
<Tadej> mah
<Tadej> lih sem si kavo skuhal pa nimam mleka
<Tadej> moram v stacuno skocit
<Tadej> na sreco je ob bloku :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uf, jaz bi tud lohk Å¡e eno kavico ;)
<Grega> kava je greh!
<Tadej> greh je ce ne spijes ene kavice
<Tadej> njami
<Tadej> dobra je
<sasa84> Tadej, se strinjam ;)
<sasa84> grem je, če ne spiješ kave zjutri ;)
<Tadej> sasa84: dobil smo prijavnico
<sasa84> lepo ;)
<Tadej> v kratkem dobis mail :)
 * Tadej pije ze drugo :)
<sasa84> v kratkem dobim mejl, kjer mi boste zaračunal 10€ :P
<sasa84> hihihihi
<Tadej> no pa kak dostop bos dobila :)
<sasa84> Tadej, kolk pa je trenutno članov?
<Tadej> mislim da okoli 15
<sasa84> uuu, kr dost
<sasa84> Tadej, dej še ubuntulog povabte zravn... on je tok kjut, sam kdr mu pišem je ful zadržan :P
<Tadej> LOL :)
<Tadej> on je bolj tihe sorte :)
<sasa84> ja, vidm...
<sasa84> sam je pa fejst fant...nobenmu žal besede ne reče :P
<Tadej> spusti "žal" :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> baje z limono pa se pogovarja :P
<sasa84> sej veš...dve limoni na kupu :P
<Tadej> hehe :)
<Tadej> sam tale ubuntulog na spletu pa ni neki hudo pregledna zadeva :)
<Tadej> a mamo tud un klasicen log k html naredi pa mas kdo je najvec govoru pa to?
<Grega> cjooooo, ce ubuntulog sploh ni clovek!!
<Grega> saj vam ne rabi bit nerodno, da niste vedli.. se zgodi
<sasa84> Grega, sej zarad tega se pa zajebavamo...k sploh ni človk :P
<Grega> aaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> (lol) :)))
<sasa84> o ti sveta preproščina :P
<Grega> sem pac bolj preproste pameti, kaj ces :>
<Tadej> Grega: lol
<Grega> :)
 * sasa84 požgečka Tadej 
<Tadej> hihi :)
<sasa84> mal te morm zbudit ;)
<alyosha> mmm ma kdo dd-wrt firmware na routerju?
<upd0> ha ne boste vrjeli kaj se je zgodilo
<alyosha> da cujemO:D
<upd0> dežuje..
<alyosha> ma ze par dni bolj:D
<upd0> aja jest sm zdele roleto dvignu
<upd0> po parih dneh :D
<alyosha> hahahaha
<upd0> res sam da je dež sm že boljše volje :D
<alyosha> ahh ne:/
<alyosha> moram psa sušit usakič koga vn peljem
<alyosha> :/
<upd0> aja heh
<upd0> a ga s sušilcem
<alyosha> s fenom ja:D
<alyosha> prvo z brisačo pol pa z fenom:D
<upd0> ql ql
<upd0> ija
<upd0> če mu je ql pol je dobr
<alyosha> ja ja:D on se igra
<alyosha> uno skače u fen
<alyosha> bi se igraw z njim:D
<alyosha> hud je res:D
<upd0> hehe mja sj to vsak k kej piha al pa voda :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič grem jaz gledat ploščice
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> mjaoo
<alyosha> :D
<upd0> dijo
<sasa84> jošiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<upd0> juhuu :D
<upd0> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/002.JPG
<upd0> evo moj pogled
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<DominiCanes> kak sn ga zaspal
<upd0> so do i
<DominiCanes> stari moj to popoldno spanje je ko kava po kosilu
<andrejz> @upd0: videm? :D
<upd0> videm ? :D
<DominiCanes> ma kir doma netbook
<upd0> andrejz nop..
<upd0> DominiCanes imam jest
<andrejz> jaz tud
<DominiCanes> ka mas gor ubuntu netbook
<upd0> yes
<andrejz> ja
<DominiCanes> eno vprasanje, js sn si dal gor kao macbuntu....izgled in ko si dam effecte mi odreze window border,  to je ena stvar druga pa je bluetooth (dela pa ne dela)
<DominiCanes> mata vidva iste probleme
<upd0> ne
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> ka mata normalno temo gor
<upd0> bluetooth niti nimam oz. ne vem, temo ma privzeto, če si pa že dajal macbuntu oz. karrkoli gor, more pisat da dela na netbooku
<upd0> pa tud tko so pomoje problemi s tem
<upd0> najbolje da poggoglaš, ali neki izklopiš efektre oz. ročno urediš tist kar si snel
<upd0> lohk ti še kej napišem, sam ti nič ne bo koristilo :D
<DominiCanes> ti kr pis mogoce pride kaka ideja
<upd0> jah sj ni kej, napisat, pač ne dela in moraš naredit da bo delal
<DominiCanes> ma damn
<sasa84> upd0, pojstlo posprav :P
<upd0> nah :D
<upd0> to se sam v nedeljo pospravi
<sasa84> upd0, jaz jo pospravm sam k kšn pride
<sasa84> te stvari se morjo luftat
<sasa84> :D
<upd0> no sej tko :D res je
<sasa84> a kdo od vas redno postelje pojstlo? :P
<upd0> a takega ti iščeš :D
<sasa84> poleg ubuntulog ...zanj itak vem, d je ful pridn pa tak 'snažen' :P
<sasa84> upd0, joj ne...k em bo skoz sekiru pol :P
<upd0> heh ja mogoče ti bo pa sam pospravu
<upd0> bbl
<sasa84> hm...
<zdobersek> Kok to senjorito utisas?
<upd> ddosaš
<upd> če maš xchat /ignore Seniorita*!*@*
<upd> oz. pol pridejo Å¡e parametri..
<upd> kr sneži hahah
<CrazyLemon>  ma koji k je s tem bncjem... a Å¡e koga ipv6 je.. ?
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> kjes bre
<t3ch> crazylemon s kerim bncjem
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok Å¡ou izpit???
<sasa84> oooo bogdanov , kje si miši :D
<t3ch> bogdanov.. miš ti pravi
<t3ch> baba zmešana
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> desi s
<bogdanov> e
<bogdanov> tojij krivo k nima miške dobre
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> buhahahaha
<sasa84> ja sej...pa rabm drugo miško :P
<sasa84> t3ch, ti se pa mal lepš obnaši :P
<bogdanov> dons dam
<bogdanov> 100eu na arsenal
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> kwa te briga kok jz bogdanovga kličm...kwa si lubosumn :P
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> nemi stakimi
<bogdanov> da me pol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> napada
<bogdanov> na privat
<sasa84> ups
<bogdanov> kva mam jst stabo
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> sorči
<sasa84> pismo, k mu pa kej rečm... pa kao d me en šljivi
<sasa84> en-ne
<sasa84> kle se nek dela hard to get...
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> hha
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> on je cicija
<bogdanov> neupa
<sasa84> bogdanov, mam pa tud jaz priložnost, d si poiščem svojo srečo pod soncem :P
<t3ch> pac povem ti da ni miš
<sasa84> ne morm sam čakat :P
<bogdanov> hha
<sasa84> t3ch, ni miš..amšak miši ;)
<bogdanov> kdor caka docaka
<sasa84> ampak
<t3ch> mogoče se malo bolse cuje.. sam nisn ziher
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> se vid d je t3ch štajerc... rečeš miš pa vid takoj une podgane, k po trti laufajo
<t3ch> ne
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ni tak
<sasa84> ne tak :P
<t3ch> sam ena debela sodelavka me vedno kliče miš.. pa kr neke lapa :) tak da
<sasa84> čuj, ka te ? :D
<t3ch> povem ti
<t3ch> da to ni to
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ena debela prasica lepšše povedano
<sasa84> bogdanov je miši...to je ljubkovalno
<sasa84> ti ap kr bod miš :P
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> bod vesel, d te tko lepo pokliče...lohk bi blo še slabš :P
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> mhm
<t3ch> pošlem jo v pm
<sasa84> kaj pa vem t3ch ... mogoče je pa prjazna :P
<t3ch> eh ceje prasica
<sasa84> bogdanov je miši ;)
<t3ch> upam da ti nisi
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> se nisi
<sasa84> mal sem prasica...to zihr ;)
<t3ch> to ze vem
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> itak
<t3ch> te ce pijem zravn tebe pa si moja sodelavka me os zafukala
<t3ch> ?
<t3ch> na sihtu?
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> sam ne vem v kakšnem smislu... mogoče nasplošn :P
<t3ch> briste tote loge!!!!
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> t3ch, kok pa te je zaf?
<t3ch> do konca
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> tota sodelofka :D
<t3ch> _=
<t3ch> prasica
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> kdo...jaz al ona? :P
<t3ch> ona
<t3ch> tebe ne poznam
<t3ch> tu si vrei
<bogdanov> lol
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> ja kaj je blo sploh?
<t3ch> sam to nic ne po,meni
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> na sihtu se pokazejo kolegi! :)
<sasa84> bogdanov, naj razume kdor more razumeti :)
<t3ch> itak
<t3ch> mene tak noben
<t3ch> rem jas ...
<t3ch> bok!
<sasa84> t3ch, ja kakšen si pa ti do nje? :)
<t3ch> suhi
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> ce je prasica
<t3ch> hahaha
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> lame :S
<sasa84> kr pejt :P
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> đaaa aaaaj guruuu uuuu deeeeeeee eeeejvaaaaaa
<sasa84> ohmmmmmmmmmm
<sasa84> nothing's gonna change my mind...
<sasa84> john lennon day :P
<zdobersek> :O
<upd> joj kak se že tisti igri reče k odbijaš žogco pa razbijaš opeke zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr cool..tako seminarska kot izpit :)
<zdobersek> Svasta.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/liverunway?feature=ticker
<Seniorita> YouTube        - LiveRunway's Channel
<sasa84> upd, čak ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kul ;)
<upd> sasa84 brick breaker
<upd> sm že našel :)
<sasa84> sj res ja :)
<sasa84> huda igrdca :)
<upd> :P
<upd> ja sj jih je ene 100k mam eno namen naredit
<upd> sicer pa huda ja :D
<sasa84> jaz sem jo tud 1x sama nrdila :)
<sasa84> tist program k ma windows...basic al kaj že :)
<upd> aja lepo ija basic je bil
<upd> visual basic
<DominiCanes-win> uciri je dal nekodo gor dober tutorial za c++
<CrazyLemon> ja..bog
<CrazyLemon> žal trenutno ni dosegljiv..away on business
<bogdanov> sta ima
<DominiCanes-win> kje
<DominiCanes-win> ka se je kir zezal z devanjem mac os na pc
<CrazyLemon> samo eden in edini ..sky[x] !
<DominiCanes-win> je uspel
<upd> a un tutorial na youtube
<DominiCanes-win> jp
<DominiCanes-win> si to bil ti
<upd> aha
<DominiCanes-win> c++
<DominiCanes-win> ka lahka se enkrat das
<upd> kaj je z njim
<DominiCanes-win> pliz
<upd> d0h :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMx_G05cqYI&playnext=1&list=PLF541C2C1F671AEF6
<Seniorita> YouTube        - C++ Tutorial - 1 - Installing Compiler for C++
<DominiCanes-win> danke
<upd> no problem
<DominiCanes-win> ka se sploh splaca dat gor mc
<DominiCanes-win> mac
<CrazyLemon> ne
<DominiCanes-win> hvala
<DominiCanes-win> to sn hotu cut
<DominiCanes-win> zdej morm dat gor winse....damn
<sasa84> ccc
<Tadej> re
<DominiCanes-win> na winsih dela after effects
<t3ch> DominiCanes-win gcc je compiler ko je default na linux_u al
<t3ch> no vrjetno v ubuntu ni sam na gentoo je ampak je installan takoj
<t3ch> al ka os delal v c++
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi v  ubuntuju je po defaultu gor
<t3ch> no torej why win
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> za win ce hoces normaln c++ uporabljat mors installat visual c++ 6.0
<t3ch> pa mas compiler pa editor
<DominiCanes-win> ma mam visual studio za c++
<DominiCanes-win> dela ko raketa
<DominiCanes-win> sam mi ne dela adobe after effect
<t3ch> samo dont use win unless u wana pwn it :)
<t3ch> aha
<t3ch> ka je ze to da viim
<DominiCanes-win> drugac mam code blocks
<DominiCanes-win>  pa se par stvari
<DominiCanes-win> sn si mislu dat gor mac os... pa je crazy reku da se ne splaca
<t3ch> flash mi re ze nasploh na kurac
<t3ch> uporabljaj javo rajsi
<t3ch> :)
<DominiCanes-win> flash je jebene stvar :
<DominiCanes-win> pa povem ti samo morem met zarad after effects
<DominiCanes-win> sej bos vidu
<DominiCanes-win> ajde se ga cujemo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StanislavMajcen: Pokerstarsa mi ne želi inštalirati !  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4766/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StanislavMajcen: Pokerstarsa mi ne želi inštalirati !  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4766/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> [21:10:52] * Matthai (~Matthai@84.41.22.3) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> [21:10:52] * Matthai has quit (Client Quit)
<CrazyLemon> to je pravi matthai!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> a toj un troll z slotech
<upd> zimsko blago - dodatno znižanje za 30 odstotkov brez izjem
<upd> ta hervis je pa hitr
<sasa84> goooo Matthai, tazga te poznamo!
<frojnd> hahaha
<frojnd> to je un troll z slotech :D
<sasa84> pojma nimam...jaz ga poznam sam s kle :P
<sasa84> ej folk folk...predstaulejte si to...
<sasa84> Matthai, ki gre s kanala na tak način... Matthai has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočkooooooooooooo
<Grega> slabic
<sasa84> jutr morm it u Å¡iht dopoldne :P
<Sky[x]> haha apple ma spremenjen site
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> če greš v nabavo macov
<Sky[x]> :)
<Grega> ej, a bodo izdali nov iphone, a ves kaj?
<Sky[x]> ja iPhone naj bi zdj pršu
<Sky[x]> enkrt
<Sky[x]> macbooki naj bi 1. marca
<Sky[x]> prvi teden v marcu tko no
<Sky[x]> pa o 1. sredi v marcu se ful govori :)
<DominiCanes-win> sky sn cu da si si dal mac os  na pc
<Sky[x]> DominiCanes-win: who are u ?
<frojnd> oz kam je povezan?
<Sky[x]> DominiCanes-win: sem ja kaj te pa zanima ?
<Sky[x]> povem lahko za začetek
<DominiCanes-win> na kir nacin si dal gor
<Sky[x]> da vsakič k grem v OSX in nato v WIN se mi ura za 1h nazaj premakne :D
<Sky[x]> al clo čist zmede nv zakaj
<frojnd> to je zarad windowsov...
<frojnd> aja
<frojnd> ne teb se narobe postav v winsih?
<Sky[x]> nv res v OSX pravilno kaže
<frojnd> jaz mam dual boot linux/windows pa sm mogu nastav na linuxih na localtime
<frojnd> ce sm dau na utc ni prav kazal, ker neki sfenta wins..
<frojnd> tk da windows na utc
<DominiCanes-win> ok na kir nacin si dal gor
<frojnd> linux na localtime
<frojnd> DominiCanes-win: to ni vazno no..
<frojnd> to je postransko :D
<frojnd> haha lol heceam te
<Sky[x]> win mam jst tko na arnes vezan
<Sky[x]> iPC dol potegneš pa naložiš isto kot win :D
<DominiCanes-win> iPC... oke
<Sky[x]> al pa
<Sky[x]> iAtkos je vse enak ubistvu
<Sky[x]> če ti uspe zrihtat da vse lepo dela
<Sky[x]> potem bo delal lepo stabilno
<DominiCanes-win> bom probal
<DominiCanes-win> pa ti sporocim
<DominiCanes-win> se dpbr da se downloada 1 tedne
<DominiCanes-win> pardon 6 dni
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<DominiCanes-win> rofl ok na partisu je
<DominiCanes-win> bomo vidl
<DominiCanes-win> 4h
<DominiCanes-win> 12nh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> vidu kdo
<CrazyLemon> www.youtube.com/leanback ?
<frojnd> nope untill zdele
<CrazyLemon> cool je
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e google naredu app
<CrazyLemon> lahk maš
<CrazyLemon> oz. lahk uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> telefon kot daljinca :)
<frojnd> kak se pa app imenuje?
<frojnd> govoris za ta leanback?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> youtube remote
<CrazyLemon> se imenuje app
<Grega> skoraj tako ql kot drumbox!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> in vidiš svoje priljubljene videe
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: youtube remote je za android al za komp?
<CrazyLemon> android
<CrazyLemon> na kompu sam odsrfaš na leanback
<frojnd> in pol prek BT vse...
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> prek interneta..ne vem kako bi prek BT komuniciral z youtubeom :)
<frojnd> haha
<frojnd> pali googlov account verjetno
<frojnd> sinh pa to
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> oz se prijaviš z youtube accountom
<CrazyLemon> sam je en mal buggy
<CrazyLemon> tega ne bi pričakoval od googlea
<Grega> a so katalogi po hrvasko "katalozi" ?
<frojnd> se BT bi lahko urihtal
<frojnd> v primeru da si v istem prostoru pa ti nimas wlana pa se g3 je v klincu :D
<frojnd> pa skoz disconnecta
<CrazyLemon> Grega neki takega ja
<CrazyLemon> frojnd pol lahk uporabiš navadn remote
<CrazyLemon> in ne youtube remote :D
<frojnd> ime appa?
<frojnd> komaj en tedn mam androida :D
<CrazyLemon> pa luba duša kaj si tok časa čakal!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem..desire ? :)
<frojnd> LG optimus one
<CrazyLemon> not the best choice..ampak ok..glavno da je android :D
<frojnd> best low price choice :D
<CrazyLemon> a je res?
<CrazyLemon> to je bil tist joj..pozabu sm..acerjev
<CrazyLemon> par mescev nazaj
<CrazyLemon> liquid
<frojnd> mhm
<CrazyLemon> no..ne ravno par mescev..leto nazaj
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/search?q=remote
<CrazyLemon> maš kle vlc remote
<CrazyLemon> za vlc..
<CrazyLemon> tudi gmote je cool
<CrazyLemon> za se igrat
<CrazyLemon> aja..tile so za plačat..prekleti lopovi
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/search?q=remote&c=apps&safe=0&so=1&price=1
<CrazyLemon> ti so free appi
<CrazyLemon> kar se tiče remotea
<frojnd> drugac za CLI je pa connect bot :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/search?q=remote&c=apps&safe=0&so=1&price=1
<frojnd> precej kul
<CrazyLemon> blah
<frojnd> edin male tipke so..
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/details?id=org.gmote.client.android
<frojnd> no.. jaz mam mali ekran haha
<CrazyLemon> sam za gmote moraš zalaufat še strežnik na kompu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<frojnd> da vidm :)
<frojnd> a so tele videi v html5?
<CrazyLemon> keri ?
<frojnd> leanback
<frojnd> kr se nic ne zatika na sekundarnem monitorju...
<CrazyLemon> jah če si označu html5 v youtube nastavitvah
<frojnd> pa se full screen je skoz
<CrazyLemon> pol se bodo predvajal v html5
<CrazyLemon> če nisi je pa flash
<frojnd> aja mores specifično... ne nism
<frojnd> youporn remote (anyone??)
<frojnd> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<frojnd> pomoznosti payable :D
<CrazyLemon> pa obvezno moraš naštimat tag 'hands free'
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<frojnd> hahaha lolol
<CrazyLemon> uu..pa voice control !
<Grega> preverzneza
<CrazyLemon> "faster" "faster goddamnit"   "more" "i want more"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi se dalo zasluzit ja :D
<frojnd> rofl ;>
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time
<Grega> sami norci
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> gmote je isto za wlan
<frojnd> nucam prek bt...
<bogdanov> arsenallllllllllllllllll
<bogdanov> barcelona
<bogdanov> NIMA POJMAAAAAAA
<bogdanov> :))))))
<bogdanov> kje je messi
<bogdanov> Å¡upak biu
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> 380
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> LEPAAA
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> pes :D
<upd> zakaj nis že zame vplačal
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dau bi 100eu
<bogdanov> 3.80
<bogdanov> so mel kvoto
<bogdanov> doma
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> :)) lepa
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> zdej pa rakijo na mizo an
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> bom kuj ubiv
<bogdanov> 2 tekme
<bogdanov> 100eu
<upd> :D ah to morš zdej bolj pametno porabit
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja upd
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/sport/ligaprvakov/kanal-a-in-24ur-com-se-bo-arsenalu-uspelo-oddolziti-barceloni.html
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> VIDEO in FOTO: Topničarji utišali Katalonce - 24ur.com
<upd> :D vidu vidu
<bogdanov> folku
<bogdanov> sej sfukal
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> povratna
<bogdanov> bo tezka
<bogdanov> doma barca
<bogdanov> rasfakava
<bogdanov> sam bom dau
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> boli me
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> ti kej
<bogdanov> upd care
<upd> nič gledam po netu čej kje kej za programirat
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kurba sm
<bogdanov> veseu
<bogdanov> zbu bom komp
<bogdanov> ne zarad tega k sm zadev
<bogdanov> ampak kj folk odkr
<bogdanov> je barca osvojila ligo prvakov
<bogdanov> usi za barco
<bogdanov> tok mi grejo na kruac
<bogdanov> supki eni
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ahh folk je bedn
<bogdanov> mja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj boš častu??
<CrazyLemon> shell?bnc ?? ram ??
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> KRKOL
<CrazyLemon> karkol?
<CrazyLemon> madona si ti en radodaren srb :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> smo bli u kafani
<bogdanov> k smo
<bogdanov> zgublal
<bogdanov> ena usi tih
<bogdanov> od barce navijaci
<bogdanov> glasni
<bogdanov> k je blo 1:1
<bogdanov> smop skor zbil use
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> messi vse  zajebal
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi upau da bo barca zmagala
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah men je idin krivo
<bogdanov> k vem
<bogdanov> da gor
<bogdanov> bo tezko
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> prvi mormo gol dt
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pa arsenal ni ekipa
<bogdanov> kb bunker
<bogdanov> igrala sicer pa je un falu ja kr
<bogdanov> ceprov tud dobra obramba arsenala :)
<CrazyLemon> tko k je tisto prvo zajebau
<CrazyLemon> sm vedu da bodo zgubil
<CrazyLemon> tkoj*
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> messi je use
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> pr barci
<bogdanov> ceje on razpolozen
<bogdanov> vila mi ni nek
<bogdanov> golgetr
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> odkr sreku
<bogdanov> da mam
<bogdanov> presvetu
<bogdanov> ekran
<bogdanov> mije cez noc
<bogdanov> kr crn
<bogdanov> ratu
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> majkemi
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<CrazyLemon> si ga prižgau ??
<CrazyLemon> vštekaj ga v elektriko bog te nima rad
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> tipkam
<bogdanov> na slepo
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> maš un text to speech in ti un robot govori kaj folk piše :D
<bogdanov> hhh
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi vozu avte stari :D
<CrazyLemon> nfs :D
<bogdanov> gaga
<bogdanov> haha*
<bogdanov> voz
<CrazyLemon> ma nimam nobene igrice na laptopu inštalirane :/
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> si sposod
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> mja..veš kok bi trajalo :)
<CrazyLemon> 20ur :D
<CrazyLemon> najmanj
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva pa mas
<bogdanov> 1mb
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..ne živim js v kranju da bi mel 10/10
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ke pas
<bogdanov> sj mas
<bogdanov> adsl
<bogdanov> 10mb
<bogdanov> tud
<CrazyLemon> skupo brate :D
<bogdanov> vdsl
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> kok zdj placujes net
<bogdanov> a mas 1/256
<CrazyLemon> adsl 10mb je uff..enih 50-60€ sam internet
<CrazyLemon> najmanj
<CrazyLemon> zdej dam 18€
<CrazyLemon> pa 10mb sploh nemorem met
<CrazyLemon> baje največ 9
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to v teoriji :)
<bogdanov> trojck
<bogdanov> je kao
<bogdanov> 46
<bogdanov> po leta
<bogdanov> pa po 22
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> gatuzo
<bogdanov> uceri
<bogdanov> kj coucha
<bogdanov> nokautiru
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> mislm celno muj dau
<bogdanov> pa za vrat
<CrazyLemon> ni coucha..unga pomočnika je
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> mah te italjani
<bogdanov> neznajo igrt
<bogdanov> itak
<CrazyLemon> ma gatuzo je itak seronja
<bogdanov> itak se u anglij najbolsi
<bogdanov> fuzbal igra
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡paniji :>
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> druga je spanija
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne ravno..boš vidu na povratni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> barceonalar
<bogdanov> haha
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-17
<bogdanov> henry
<bogdanov> je biu car
<bogdanov> za vilo
<bogdanov> taje supak
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mogoce bojo osvojil
<bogdanov> la ligo
<bogdanov> drugo ne
<bogdanov> nemore zmagovat skoz
<CrazyLemon> ma niti henry ni bil bogve kaj..on je biu sam v angliji dober
<bogdanov> use ekipajo majo u glav
<bogdanov> oni so nepramaglivi
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> kj on prsu
<bogdanov> ste use osvojil
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ni tok tresu
<bogdanov> k u anglij
<bogdanov> sam podaje itd..
<bogdanov> cene letos
<bogdanov> bo pa drug
<bogdanov> let
<bogdanov> real nabavu
<bogdanov> bo barca
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> mau potonila
<bogdanov> sj spovn se
<bogdanov> k so bli zidane
<bogdanov> pa tista ekipa
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> prdnla ni
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pep
<bogdanov> pa nevem zakaj ni su
<bogdanov> za 20 miljonov
<CrazyLemon> real sux
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> dubai
<bogdanov> itak prvaki navjo barca
<bogdanov> sj usvoju use
<bogdanov> ce jih namo mi
<bogdanov> jih bo pa man utd
<bogdanov> zihr
<bogdanov> izlocu
<bogdanov> :=
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as gledu
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> 127 hours
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bogdanov> boli te za ta fuzbal k da mas kej
<bogdanov> jst sm idin dobu 280plusa dons
<bogdanov> sam tko pa nc
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> in
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<CrazyLemon> jp :) dobr je
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> za en release
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<CrazyLemon> dvdrip maš
<CrazyLemon> danes pršu
<bogdanov> zih
<bogdanov> bdrip
<bogdanov> blueray
<bogdanov> bom stegnu
<bogdanov> 2.3gb
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> dvdrip maš :)
<bogdanov> tom mogu
<bogdanov> po ure
<bogdanov> cakat
<CrazyLemon> na pcju ne boš opazu razlike med bdrip pa dvdrip
<bogdanov> vem
<bogdanov> aj sekj
<bogdanov> pametnga
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne da bi se spomnu :)
<bogdanov> sj ni dvdripa
<bogdanov> dvdsrc
<bogdanov> alpa bdrip
<bogdanov> alpa brrip
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res :)
<CrazyLemon> no sj je brrip 1.4
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> 2.2
<bogdanov> dobr sj bo
<CrazyLemon> 1.4 je tudi
<CrazyLemon> 480p
<bogdanov> de
<CrazyLemon> 127 Hours 2010 BRRip XviD AC3-SANTi
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: BDRip on 2011-02-16 19:20:51 		1 	1.45 GB 	
<CrazyLemon> 	127 Hours 2010 480p BRRip XviD AC3-LTRG
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: BDRip on 2011-02-16 19:14:25 		0 	1.47 GB
<CrazyLemon> 	127 Hours 2010 720p BRRip x264-TiMPE
<CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: BDRip on 2011-02-16 19:19:03 		1 	1.47 GB
<CrazyLemon> a bi Å¡e? :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> BD
<bogdanov> BRRIP
<bogdanov> ni 1.4
<bogdanov> STEKAS
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> BDRip
<bogdanov> ours 2010 720p BRRip x264-TiMPE
<bogdanov> [01:12:41] <CrazyLemon> Added in Movies :: BDRip on 2011-02-16 19:19:03 		1 	1.47 GB
<bogdanov> idin tole
<CrazyLemon> to je vse isto
<bogdanov> jah ni
<bogdanov> BD
<bogdanov> pa BR
<CrazyLemon> BDrip je kle sam kategorija
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> releasi so pa vsi BRrip
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> 127 Hours 2010 SLOSubs 720p BRRip XviD A...
<bogdanov> Adventure | Drama | Thriller
<bogdanov> infoVelikost: 2.3 GB
<bogdanov> Sejalcev: 478
<bogdanov> Odjemalcev:143
<bogdanov> Prenosov: 1032
<bogdanov> Naloženo: 16.02.2011 ob 12:40:15
<bogdanov> Prenesi!
<bogdanov> 2.3 GB
<bogdanov> 127 Hours 2010 BDRip XviD-Larceny
<bogdanov> Adventure | Drama | Thriller
<bogdanov> infoVelikost: 707.1 MB
<bogdanov> Sejalcev: 135
<bogdanov> Odjemalcev:16
<bogdanov> Prenosov: 380
<bogdanov> Naloženo: 16.02.2011 ob 07:07:33
<bogdanov> Prenesi!
<bogdanov> 707.1 MB
<CrazyLemon> in ja je..vse je to isto..sam da eni to označi kot Bluray Disk  Rip     ...drugi pa kot BluRay Rip
<CrazyLemon> kužiš? :D
<frojnd> mi zna kdo povedat kaj bi bil indijanec v anglescini?
<frojnd> mislim une domorodce z pirjev v glavi..
<frojnd> ne kake indijce...
<CrazyLemon> native american
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mah ni
<frojnd> zih?
<bogdanov> vids
<bogdanov> daje
<bogdanov> 2.3
<CrazyLemon> frojnd sure..why not :>
<bogdanov> pa 700
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov eni so 480p..drugi 720p
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> vse je to BRRip
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ampak ni isto
<bogdanov> BDRIP
<bogdanov> in BRRIP
<CrazyLemon> frojnd lahk pa jih tud  'indians' kličeš :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma je :D
<upd> native american je prov
<bogdanov> mah ni
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: mah.. sm ravno zloadal une indijske joga varjante music..
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> kr sm indian music vpisal haha
<bogdanov> BRRip = An XviD encode from a "Blu-Ray Release" (i.e. a 1080p *.mkv file)
<bogdanov> BDRip = An XviD encode directly from a source "Blu-Ray Disk".
<bogdanov> vids
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov SAME SHIT :D
<bogdanov> jah ni
<bogdanov> lah bi reku
<bogdanov> daje
<CrazyLemon> valda je :D
<bogdanov> BLUERAY
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> oboje
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ni blueray niti eno!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> frojnd a si alternativc da poslušaš to sranje? :))
<bogdanov> ni isto
<bogdanov> konc
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdownloadaj oba sourcea (tistga 1.4 pa tistga 2.2) pa si poglej
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> 700
<bogdanov> 1.4
<bogdanov> 2.3
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pust tist 700
<bogdanov> jah KAJ PUST
<bogdanov> tud je
<bogdanov> NI ISTO IN NAUS GOVORU
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> je ja..sam je slabša kakovost !
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je brrip ne moreš primerjat release k ma 700mb pa release k ma 2.2
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> 1.4
<bogdanov> ma tud
<bogdanov> slabs
<bogdanov> torej ni isto
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pri 1.4 se ne opaz
<bogdanov> se
<CrazyLemon> slabš pa je ja :D
<bogdanov> ni isto
<bogdanov> ce greva
<bogdanov> v podrobnosti
<bogdanov> se pozna
<bogdanov> no vids
<bogdanov> prsla sva
<bogdanov> do tega
<bogdanov> da ni isto
<bogdanov> 2.3
<bogdanov> je najbol
<bogdanov> pol je
<bogdanov> 1.4
<CrazyLemon> lej..sisaj veslo ne maram te več   pika stop adijo
<bogdanov> pol 700
<bogdanov> je tako?
<bogdanov> jst te pa nemram
<bogdanov> pa napisem
<bogdanov> z belo pisavo
<bogdanov> k se je
<bogdanov> neda
<bogdanov> zbrisat
<bogdanov> LOOL
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> LOOL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kere fore iz vrca
<bogdanov> HAhA
<CrazyLemon> to foro prvič slišim :D
<bogdanov> haha mah tud cejebe
<bogdanov> neb
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> How I Ended This Summer 2010
<bogdanov> NUJNO PRIPORACAM
<bogdanov> OGLED
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj rkeu a kej drkas
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> lcd miv
<bogdanov> su po gobe
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> ajde kaj se kle neki jočeš
<CrazyLemon> grem stavt da maš v garaži par deset kosov lcdjev
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e zapakiranih
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> treba met zalogo
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> ja sj..nikoli ne veš kdaj bo ker crknu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> sm dobu
<bogdanov> z servisa
<bogdanov> lap top
<bogdanov> nov disk pa
<bogdanov> nova tipkovnca
<bogdanov> fakk 1 tedn
<bogdanov> fast
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kakšen si ti servis da na drug servis pošlješ laptop :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nism placu
<bogdanov> garancije
<bogdanov> 80eu
<bogdanov> se zgodi
<bogdanov> dab dau za disk
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa naredu da je Å¡ou disk in tipkovnica?
<CrazyLemon> zažgau laptop da dobiš novga? :))
<bogdanov> monitor radi
<bogdanov> en mije stelu majku mu
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nimi treba
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> jst sam
<bogdanov> recm
<bogdanov> primm za vrat
<bogdanov> pa dobim
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> haha..ja ja :))
<CrazyLemon> govori to puncam v baru..ne pa se meni tle neki folirat :)))
<bogdanov> sam re
<bogdanov> s
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> je cist
<bogdanov> utihnu
<bogdanov> vreba
<bogdanov> sosedo
<CrazyLemon> ma nabija žulje pervernež
<CrazyLemon> perverznež*
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ha kaj :D
<upd> ne ne
<upd> ko jebe sosedo
<upd> k mi prnese 1gb rama
<upd> jo pofukam
<upd> prej ne
<upd> :)
<upd> ... neke čudne ideje dobivam kaj bi dal v igerco
<upd> pa si morm pisat na list skoz lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> pa dj dobr jo dj
<bogdanov> k jst
<bogdanov> pa crazy
<bogdanov> va rabla
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> kj rama
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> najmanj 1gb !
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a rab kdo
<bogdanov> 5 napajalnikov
<bogdanov> 200-300w
<bogdanov> nedelajo stabilno
<bogdanov> podarim
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> ful si prijazen res
<CrazyLemon> prava cvetka si..
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi raje neki STABILNEGA podaril ? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> 5 komadov
<bogdanov> sdramov pc100-133
<bogdanov> 32mb
<bogdanov> rabs?
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi ti lahko omenu eno mesto kam jih  komot lahko zatlačiš..da so na varnem :)))
<upd> dj men en ddr
<upd> jest ti pa sosedo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aj zakej
<bogdanov> cej k sa.....
<bogdanov> ti se
<bogdanov> 32mb sdrama
<bogdanov> nedam
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> ma dobra bo
<upd> zate.
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> zame?!?"?"?
<upd> haha :D
<upd> kr tih zdej
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> zoke
<bogdanov> mam na linij
<bogdanov> sm zaseden
<bogdanov> crazy pa
<bogdanov> govori isto
<bogdanov> z sa..
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> itaq :D
<bogdanov> ma kdo od vaja
<bogdanov> 4 jedrn proc
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLBtytLSpwE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Aşk-ı Memnu 74.Bölüm 9.Kısım HQ
<upd> sm vedu da ga vara prasica
<upd> jest mam 64jedrnega
<upd> na fuzijo dela
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale bogdanov res pravi jebač.."zoke" (ker neumn izraz btw :D) mu težijo na facebooku, twitterju,skypeu, msnju,icq-ju, yahoo-ju, ircu pa še prek sms sporočil težijo
<CrazyLemon> res mu ni lahko :/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sory
<bogdanov> neumn izrzz
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam 2 jedra :)
<bogdanov> ka si mona
<bogdanov> gorenci saj govorimo
<bogdanov> pravo slovenscino
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> MONA
<bogdanov> KA SI MONA
<bogdanov> KA SI MONA
<bogdanov> kva to
<bogdanov> ???
<CrazyLemon> 12 ur mi je renderiralo animacijo! :D    z dvemi jedri !
<bogdanov> mona mona
<CrazyLemon> ne govorimo 'ka si mona'
<bogdanov> mona
<bogdanov> mona
<bogdanov> mona
<bogdanov> NENENE
<CrazyLemon> ampak "KAJ SI MONA??????!"
<bogdanov> sploh ne
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> kesiti pol
<bogdanov> na planini
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..tam pri zbiralniku vode sm
<upd> me ke si mona
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> oh ja
<upd> fak
<upd> čist smo hudi
<upd> sploh se ne upam v ogledal pogledat
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> ti si čisto različen kot pa bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> on se pa ne upa stran pogledat
<CrazyLemon> k ga je strah da bo zamudu dragocen trenutek lepote
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> lool
<upd> k damjan murko ane
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> damjan murko pride bogdanovu sam do Å¡lica
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> ah :)
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> SLIKAJTE ME Z MOJEGA DESNEGA LEPSEGA PROFILA
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> u rovinu
<bogdanov> 1ga maja
<bogdanov> 2 let nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tako tako..to je pravi bogdanov!!
<bogdanov> k sm ga snemu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<upd> haha en moj frend mij to govoru ja
<upd> tud pomojem v rovinu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> al pa povsod to govori
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> fredi
<bogdanov> miler
<bogdanov> je biu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> zurka
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> pa en kao hud
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> hrvatska
<bogdanov> SAL
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHA
<upd> ma un mali
<upd> prdec
<upd> pobrit
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sj je ane
<upd> un reper
<upd> kwa je cjo
<CrazyLemon> ker?
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> HAHAHAha
<bogdanov> KUJ CRAZY
<bogdanov> UJKO
<CrazyLemon> ne govori o hrvaškem reperju!
<CrazyLemon> ker niti en ni mal pa prdec!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<bogdanov> kvas trd
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pa ves mona
<bogdanov> da se hejcamo
<CrazyLemon> nism trd majkemi..a slikam da dokažem??
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<upd> ajd slika
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<CrazyLemon> ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> perverznež
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> nocm
<bogdanov> spet more
<bogdanov> met
<bogdanov> zarad
<bogdanov> www.crazy.homo.com
<bogdanov> :SSs
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> hahaa
<upd> aja
<upd> lej
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tebe je sam  strah da ne boš  pitona sanjal
<upd> sej se je snemal
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> k se bojiš kač
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> HAHHAA
<bogdanov> mah kaj mi bo
<bogdanov> piton
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<bogdanov> ce
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> anakondo
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> k je frend povabu picko da vidi enookega pitona
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma js ne govorim o dildotih
<CrazyLemon> :S
<upd> pa ni vedla kaj je to pa kr Å¡la haha
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy :S
<bogdanov> zdj vem od
<bogdanov> ke
<bogdanov> jst tebe znam
<bogdanov> iz ircneta
<bogdanov> gay.si
<bogdanov> si biu opan
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha..a ti redni gost "a je kak zame?" :))))))
<bogdanov> JA
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> supkov
<bogdanov> hypercuba
<bogdanov> on pa tebe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a točno..hyper je gay :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> u celoooooo
<bogdanov> pravo u celo gadjaj
<bogdanov> me
<bogdanov> tntntt
<bogdanov> nestedi poljubce sladke sladane
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> dej mona..ne osvajaj me kle
<bogdanov> sj te ne
<CrazyLemon> samo omenu sm pitona in že poje komade :S
<bogdanov> sm te ze povrebu
<bogdanov> zmeri hocs
<bogdanov> bit na kolenih
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> igrau kdo tole http://www.testdriveunlimited2.com/  ?
<Seniorita> Home | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwvphHtgqE&feature=player_embedded . ... .
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jasmin Jusic - Lete Pare (DJ Rusko BBS Vol.2 Remix 2010) www.balkan.dj
<upd> kwa ma Å¡ to
<upd> en plačliv nfs
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno plačljiv
<CrazyLemon> si lahk sposodiš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> a po pošti pošlejo ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<bogdanov> ljubiceeeeeeeeeeee
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne..sam klikneš pa ti stran pošlje vse podatke :>
<upd> super bom probal
<upd> pa polj nazaj pošljem
<CrazyLemon> edino prav!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> PIRATN
<CrazyLemon> pirati so na morju
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> v somalijskih vodah!
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> deep blue sea
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> OVO JE BALKAN
<bogdanov> ma juga
<bogdanov> je cla najjaca
<bogdanov> nuben nm ni prdnu
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> raj si
<upd> lula 3d
<upd> skin
<upd> sposod*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lula
<bogdanov> hahaah
<bogdanov> kurbnhaus
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> je se
<bogdanov> pr
<bogdanov> catch the sperm
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> hahahahaha
<upd> uuu si mi dal dobro idejo :D
<upd> to morm naredit
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sam
<upd> k se mi ne da spermijev
<upd> risat
<upd> bom jih
<upd> kr slikal
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sliki
<bogdanov> k bos po sosedi
<bogdanov> da bo ona za ozadje
<bogdanov> pa spermiji bojo letel
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> lool :D
<upd> sm res neki na to foro
<upd> hmm
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRZDwCyTqno
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Catch the Sperm 2 mit Sound
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> yeaaaaa
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> hamburger!
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ob 4h
<bogdanov> u noc in dan
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<CrazyLemon> uff da
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> res ne stekam kako so lahko propadli
<CrazyLemon> če so meli tolko prometa :/
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> pa povsod
<bogdanov> kako to
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> usak vikend
<bogdanov> si jedu
<CrazyLemon> ja..samo v kopru sta bli 2 trgovini
<bogdanov> hamburgerje
<bogdanov> pa nc
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> in vsak k je šou vn je šou pol v noč in dan jest
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> u kranju ena
<bogdanov> lj
<bogdanov> vem za eno
<upd> jah :D
<upd>  I think you are German. Hey Nazi what's going on? Calm down Adolf Hitler! hahahahaha LoL
<upd> ups
<upd> --------------
<upd> good night...
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://users.kymp.net/p409187a/kuvat2/DSCF3770.JPG
<bogdanov> http://users.kymp.net/p409187a/kuvat2/DSCF3694.JPG
<bogdanov> ni tok slab
<bogdanov> ispadla
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni slab :)
<bogdanov> ja ceprov
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> nsr 125
<bogdanov> letnik 90
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<CrazyLemon> sprednje pa zadnje
<CrazyLemon> bremze so nove
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah sj obnovleno dobr pa druga maska
<bogdanov> za vozt je
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> a studiras
<bogdanov> das skoz pookonc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nič več
<CrazyLemon> konc Å¡tudiranja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..za ta mesec :D
<CrazyLemon> danes mel zadnji izpit
<bogdanov> kul pol
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> i?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> a bo saj
<bogdanov> 6
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> hotu dat 8
<CrazyLemon> pa sm reku da je dovolj 7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> pa rec
<bogdanov> da poznas
<bogdanov> mene
<bogdanov> pabojo
<bogdanov> 10ke
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..binarne 10
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> NEMACKE
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> kurba
<bogdanov> je ta belkin
<bogdanov> jajc
<bogdanov> fak
<CrazyLemon> ajd kaj sam jočeš nonstop
<CrazyLemon> kup druzga pa je :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> to testiram
<bogdanov> mam kle en rac
<bogdanov> prkloplen
<bogdanov> hjao
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> wrt160nl
<bogdanov> ?!?!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> mah..wrt160 ni to to
<CrazyLemon> wrt54 je legenda in bo ostau legenda
<CrazyLemon> nemore ga niti en drug wrt nasledi
<CrazyLemon> t
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mam tud
<bogdanov> 54sicer
<bogdanov> g
<bogdanov> ampak dela kul
<bogdanov> jah jst mam zarad diska
<bogdanov> zunajnga
<bogdanov> pa N
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja..edino to je kul
<CrazyLemon> da bi naredil wrt54glun
<CrazyLemon> serijo
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bil to zakon router :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> dva hamburgerja!
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> gledat
<bogdanov> plezalca:D
<bogdanov> jedinoooo
<bogdanov> ti to mozez
<bogdanov> drugeeeeeeeee
<bogdanov> nek se skloneeee
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> brzo si ti to pogledal :D
<bogdanov> nism se
<bogdanov> poslusam
<bogdanov> bajo
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva ti
<bogdanov> care legendare
<bogdanov> bacje
<bogdanov> KERÅ ME
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a vec
<bogdanov> kaj pomen
<bogdanov> bacje
<bogdanov> kersme
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> ti ks
<bogdanov> s planine
<CrazyLemon> lol? :D    stari ti res moraš nehat kadit vse kar ti pride pod roko
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> to se kle
<bogdanov> uporabla
<bogdanov> kersme
<bogdanov> smeker
<bogdanov> bacje
<bogdanov> jebac
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..pizda..ta kranj je isto kot da bi vse otroke iz vrtcov po sloveniji dali v kranj
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> vi
<bogdanov> tm dol
<bogdanov> z mono
<bogdanov> ste
<bogdanov> zaustal
<bogdanov> 100 let
<bogdanov> za nm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> ko bomo začeli govorit
<CrazyLemon> nomo
<CrazyLemon> pol bo kriza
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> HAHAAH
<bogdanov> SLENG
<bogdanov> JEBIGA
<bogdanov> kle smo smekeri
<bogdanov> kranj lj
<CrazyLemon> JEBOTE TAKAV SLENG
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> a dol
<bogdanov> hocete
<bogdanov> bit
<bogdanov> italjani
<bogdanov> bruka je to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> bol znate
<bogdanov> italjansk
<bogdanov> k slovensk
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> izdajice
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..mi tle edini normalno govorimo slovensko
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> res res
<bogdanov> ve se
<bogdanov> kdo govori
<bogdanov> glej grafe
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej ti sine! :D
<CrazyLemon> ejga ovo ejga ono..kakšen je to jezik :D
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> kdo
<bogdanov> tko govori
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sj nismo svedi
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> kranj
<bogdanov> je mafia
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> siptariji
<bogdanov> mafia
<CrazyLemon> ma vi ..gor iz planin..k se kličete z enga hriba na drug "ejga bolan..a si kod kuče"..pa tadrug "ejga bona..sm uleti nema muža"
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> bona
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> ka si mona"?"?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej grem lulat pa spat ..dosti je blo
<bogdanov> bol
<bogdanov> da gres
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> tablet
<bogdanov> uzam!
<bogdanov> ili nek me nema
<CrazyLemon> ker tablet?? iPad??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> hjahahaha
<bogdanov> dj geek
<bogdanov> izlazi
<bogdanov> malo
<bogdanov> sa kompjutera
<bogdanov> prid u kran
<bogdanov> u miliona
<bogdanov> med ljude
<bogdanov> zabavljaj se
<bogdanov> covece
<CrazyLemon> ja..da pridem u kranj da voham une krave k mate tam
<CrazyLemon> dej bejž človk
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> bolje krave
<bogdanov> nego svinje
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> svinje so bolj okusne!
<bogdanov> italjanke
<bogdanov> so itak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> grde
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ali jedino
<bogdanov> on
<bogdanov> drugi nemoze
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> grem gledat
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..pejt gledat film
<bogdanov> AJJJJJJJJ
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo ping timeout slučajno
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> CUJEMO SE PRIJATELJU DRAGI
<bogdanov> nebo
<bogdanov> 1gb linija
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ajde linija :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<gapi> oj
<gapi> kaj novega
<gapi> al bogdanov še vedno nočni ptič
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dobr film fakk
<bogdanov> :)
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> kako je ludeki
<upd> a se gremo sankat
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 začne kepat upd 
 * upd se skrije v iglu 
 * sasa84 gre po lopato
<DominiCanes> ka pada sneg
 * upd prdne, in se mu podre iglu na glavo. 
 * upd čaka na sašino lopato 
<upd> ye ye
<upd> neki pa pada :)
<DominiCanes> pr nas nc
<DominiCanes> sam mrzl je ko pjes
<upd> aja ti si z hrvaške
<upd> mja tle pr nas
<upd> ga je že ene 8cm
<upd> zapadl
<upd> sm moral pogledat 0.o
<DominiCanes> drek
<DominiCanes> grem js pod tus
<sasa84> fantički, šibam :P
<sasa84> dons grem u Å¡iht ;)
<sasa84> ajde
<teardrop> lo
<upd> o/
<upd> majkemi
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmCe3fg7B4w
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Doctor P - Big Boss
<upd> če nebi to skoz poslušal nebi bil celo noč pokonc :D
<DominiCanes-win> kje je sky ko ga rabis
<Grega> wow, 1gb prometa sem vceraj naredil s pagei
<Tadej> jutro
<Tadej> folk a se da na linuxu izklopit elektriko usb portu?
<Grega> kolk jaz vem ne
<Grega> vsaj ni se dalo pred.. 1 letom..
<Tadej> ker winsi to znajo
<Tadej> sem se 1x jebal z eno masino k je izklopla usb ko si v win prsu, pa ni mela na plati PS2 prikljuckov
<Grega> mogoce je odvisno od naprave.. jaz sem imel usb lucko, ki sem jo hotel vklopit/izklopit na klik, pa ni slo..
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> !google how to disable power to usb port on linux
<Seniorita> mac - Linux USB: turning the power on and off? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1163824/linux-usb-turning-the-power-on-and-off
<Tadej> oj Silvo
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> fantje kje je pa saša dans?
<Grega> a ti je dolcas, ko te noben ne zgecka? :)
<Tadej> mhm
<Grega> 10:28 < sasa84> dons grem u Ziht ;)
<Tadej> rad bi ji nasega predsednika predstavil, k se je lih vclanila :)
<Tadej> u mater pridna :)
<CrazyLemon> a tako vi rekrutate člane? včlanite se - predstavili vam bomo predsednika! :)
<Tadej> mah to lih k je joinal :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kdaj se bos pa ti vclanil?
<CrazyLemon> ob prvi plači!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Tadej> te drzim za besedo :)
<Silvo> Prvo plačo se ponavadi zapije s kolegi :)
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> al ti jo pa baba pobere :)
<CrazyLemon> no..prva plača je že bla ..ampak psst da tadej ne sliši :D
<Tadej> ehm
 * Tadej je slisal :)
<CrazyLemon> ob prvi redni zaposlitvi tadej! i promise! :D
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> kaj pa je the 10e
<CrazyLemon> jah to je dost..to je recimo 5 mesnih burekov!
<CrazyLemon> to je hm.. 4gb usb ključek!
<CrazyLemon> to je .. 2 Å¡katli kondomov!
<Tadej> LOL :D
<CrazyLemon> etc etc :D
<Tadej> bbl
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<lobi> se je ze kdo ukvarkal s tem
<lobi> http://www.si-ca.si/podpisna_komponenta/namestitevProXSignMozillaLinuxFF1_2_9.php
<Seniorita> proXSign - priprava FF - Linux
<blackice> zdravo
<blackice> imam eno vprašanje
<blackice> kako naložiti grub na /boot, ki je v raid 1 polju?
<Tadej> blackice: posebaj naredi particijo /boot katera ni v raid polju, mislim da grub pa raid ne gresta skupaj.
<Tadej> vsaj raid5 ne gre
<Tadej> pri raid5 sem mogu dat /boot ven iz raida...
<blackice> z raid 1 bi moralo delovati
<blackice> z drugimi opcijami (raid 5,10, 6) ne deluje
<blackice> problem nastane, ko bootam z live cdja
<blackice> odprem terminal
<blackice> pa mi ne najde gruba
<blackice> na live cdju
<blackice> da bi inštaliral s cdja na disk
<blackice> potem mi ponudi opcijo da namestim grub preko apt-get
<blackice> prvič sem poskusil takole, potem mi sporoči da mora odstraniti grub-pc
<blackice> in ko (delno uspešno) namesti grub mi javlja zopet druge napake
<blackice> enkrat sem poskusil tudi s super grub diskom
<blackice> brez uspeha
<Tadej> blackice: kaj pa google pravi?
<blackice> tadej: zaenkrat še nič pametnega
<blackice> izvedel sem samo, da je možno bootat tudi iz raid 1 arraya
<blackice> tole sem našel: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Linux_Software_Raid_1_Setup
<Seniorita> Linux Software Raid 1 Setup
<blackice> samo raid polje že imam vzpostavljeno
<blackice> pariticijo /boot  imam v raid 1, / je v raid 5 in lvm
<blackice> particijo*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StanislavMajcen: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu razlika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4767/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu razlika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4767/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu razlika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4767/new/posts/
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  praw se je uzivew na forumu:D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo mora :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/najstnice-so-mu-posiljale-gole-fotografije.html
<Seniorita> Najstnice so mu pošiljale gole fotografije - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> Prav tako bodite pozorni, če boste otroka opazili, da sedi pred računalnikom v spodnjem perilu. To sta le dva izmed znakov, ki vam lahko vzbudita sum, da je otrok žrtev spolnega nadlegovanja prek interneta.
<zdobersek> OMG LOL
<zdobersek> !translate sl en v skladu
<Seniorita> under
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> !translate sl en v skladu s pravili
<Seniorita> in accordance with the rules
<zdobersek> hvala!
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> !google google knows
<Seniorita> google knows it really isn&#39;t the motion of the ocean. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<miha> lp
<alyosha> hahaha bodite pozorni če otrok sedi pred pcjem v spodnjem perilu mona:D
<miha> pozimi res ni razloga za to! poleti pa...
<miha> :D
<alyosha> ;D
<miha> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2011/02/deset_let_fenomena_all_your_base_are_belong_to_us.aspx
<Seniorita> Deset let fenomena "All Your Base Are Belong to Us" - SiOL.net
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StanislavMajcen: Java in Flash player na Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4768/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Java in Flash player na Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4768/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Java in Flash player na Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4768/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu razlika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4767/new/posts/
<Grega> Pozdravljeni
<Grega> Ali ste mi mogoče zaprli trgovino.
<Grega> Na spletni naslov htt://kiko.ruf.si.admin/, se mi ne odpre.
<Grega> phhhhhhhhhuuummm
<miha> :)
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/1m/4s/2Fe2Ei3H/8d6288ab.gif
<Grega> owww yeeeah :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: Java in Flash player na Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4768/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: najboljsa distribucija za zacetnika da dela vse  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/791/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] summerb0y: povezava na internet v Å¡tudentu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3293/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1066-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1066-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazek: [rešeno] Disk ne dela več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4760/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cimperski: [rešeno] Disk ne dela več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4760/new/posts/
<miha> :)
<Grega> a je res konec z jobsom?
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-eKDlHgUdM
<bogdanov> :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Arsenal 2-1 Barcelona All Goals HD 16-02-2011
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] black ice: [Ubuntu Server] Instalacija na software raid - problem z grubom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4769/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega tko se govori
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> nč..zaspan sm ..pa nč se mi ne da
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ta dan ni ravno moja noč :)
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> a nič :D
<DominiCanes> kaj se kej dela
<bogdanov> ma nc
<bogdanov> kva ti domini
<DominiCanes> ma instaliram neke winse za mojo necakinjo na nek leptop
<bogdanov> pridan
<DominiCanes> nekdo more bit
<bogdanov> ja
<DominiCanes> glih dal na face kak zgleda moja miza
<DominiCanes> sami monitorij
<DominiCanes> sploh ne vem zaka mam tolk racunalnikov...tak al tak nimam pojma
<matija> Se mogoče spozna kdo na sendmail server?
<DominiCanes> ne
<matija> In drgač... ki počenjate?
<DominiCanes> nc kej
<matija> bujš ku neč.
<DominiCanes> gledam en acerov laptop in si mislim....jebemti znaš, te kitajci so neki
<CrazyMelon> a ma kdo dvb-t pa gledat tv na laptopu?
<matija> njet
<DominiCanes> ne ne gledam tv
<CrazyMelon> hm..js ne razumem
<DominiCanes> ka te zeza
<CrazyMelon> lahk gledam programe ki so na MUX A
<CrazyMelon> ne morem pa gledat programe na MUX B
<CrazyMelon> mux a= kanal a,pop tv, etc
<CrazyMelon> mux b= tv3, pinkSI
<CrazyMelon> in tv3 kr ne dela..pokaze en frame..in zmrzne
<DominiCanes> mux c= hustler, playboy, pimp tv...
<upd> CrazyMelon isto je pri nas, mux b, ne dela oz. zmrzuje slika, pač slab signal.
<CrazyMelon> upd: problem je da nam normalno dela mux b na navadnem tvju
<matija> Pri nas recimo, je neki cajta kanal a, delal samo pri jasnem vremenu...
<upd> televizor ima svoj ojačevalnik in napajanje
<matija> par oblakov in je vse crklno
<matija> A ne upaš priklopit antene od tv-ja gor?
<CrazyMelon> kak se zrihta charset v irssiju?
<matija> čšž a mi delajo šumniki?
<DominiCanes> dela
<matija> @crazymelon, nebi vedu, ker jih nisem nič tikal
<matija> Mogoče je treba že pri prevajanju, kako zastavco dodat.
<CrazyMelon> brez sumnikov prosim
<CrazyMelon> ker nic ne vidim
<matija> ce napises: locale? ti vrne sl_SI.UTF-8?
<CrazyMelon> kaj ma to veze z irrsijem? :D
<matija> setenv LANG sl_SI.UTF-8
<matija> oz v linuxu: export LANG ...
<matija> verjetno ti tudi v konzoli ne delajo sumniki ane?
<DominiCanes> ka je to linpus...kkir drek
<matija> khm...
<CrazyMelon> hm..mogoce je pa putty vsega kriv..brb
<matija> čšž
<CrazyMelon> se vedno ne worka
<CrazyMelon> kaj za hudica
<DominiCanes> men dela
<upd> joooj
<matija> probaj nastavit LANG na sl_SI.UTF-8
<matija> pri meni to pomaga...
<CrazyMelon> ma meni dela normalno irrsi ce gremo gor prek desktopa
<CrazyMelon> pa na desktopu normalno delajo sumniki
<CrazyMelon> men se zdi da ga putty neki j...
<matija> nevem, ne uporabljam puttyja
<matija> a putty uporabljas za ssh povezavo:S
<CrazyMelon> jp
<matija> ssh ip?
<CrazyMelon> no evo..zdej pa mi predvaja tv3
<CrazyMelon> ni pa zvoka:S
<CrazyMelon> a mogoce mux b uporablja drug format za zvok & sliko?
<upd> hmm pomojem da ne
<CrazyMelon> po moje tudi da ne..sam ne vidim druge razlage
<matija> a na televizji dela zvok?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<upd> bogdanov
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-18
<Sky[x]> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/rubrika/trend_report/potrjeno-cime-lahko-seksa-vso-noc.html
<Seniorita> Potrjeno! Cime lahko seksa vso noč - Zadovoljna.si
<Sky[x]> MacBook Pro have slipped from 24 hours to 1-5 days.  This is also reflected in other countries such as Hong Kong, Vietnam and Taiwan.
<Sky[x]> wiii počas pa bo:D
<gapi> zdej bom pa mal zahinavu. V virtualcu bom probal Å¡e malo freebsd. Tko da nebom samo ubuntu fan
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> osx raj probej :P
<gapi> bi pa ga nimam
<Sky[x]> potegn dol sej je free
<gapi> iz travnika free al kako drugače free
<Sky[x]> free from darwin
<Sky[x]> iPx iTakos
<Sky[x]> Ipc itd..
<gapi> http://www.theleanproject.com/mac/2010/11/iatkos-s3-v2-0-hackintosh-snow-leopard-10-6-5-pc/  tole sm najdu sam ne vem če sm na pravi poti
<Seniorita> iATKOS S3 v2.0 &#8211; Hackintosh Snow Leopard 10.6.5 (PC) | TheLeanProject.Com
<Sky[x]> jp
<gapi> ah rapideshare linki   komu se da tankat
<Sky[x]> pa sje maš torrente
<gapi> ti se  da tale osx probat v virtualcu
<gapi> ??
<gapi> ker pod podprtimi guesti ga ne najdem
<Sky[x]> sej daš
<Sky[x]> freebsd povsot
<Sky[x]> al pa other če freebsd ne gre
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> aj kdo Å¡e kle ? :>
<upd> ll
<Sky[x]> :))
<upd> a ti tud ne morš spat
<Sky[x]> ja :D
<Sky[x]> coffe dela svoje :D
<Sky[x]> ubadam se s premikanjem wordpresssa :)
<upd> khm heh ql
<Sky[x]> mah prov ne
<Sky[x]> že 1h se jebem da bo wamp 800mb wordpress bazo požru :>
<upd> um wamp ? :D
<upd> a  to pomeni da jo noče al da jo počasi požira
<Sky[x]> oboje :D
<Sky[x]> zdj sem pršu to tega errorja
<Sky[x]> Script timeout passed, if you want to finish import, please resubmit same file and import will resume.
<upd> predolgo se izvaja, mogoče če se da razdeliti to na več delov bi bilo bolje
<Sky[x]> težko
<Sky[x]> cmd mysql pa nimam naložen grr
<Sky[x]> bah ne pomaga ničč
<Sky[x]> vse confige dal na 2000MB pa 600second
<Sky[x]> uff zgrešu sem tele dva grrr
<Sky[x]> max_execution_time input grr
<upd> heh :)
<upd> če se da v .conf spremenit je še dober
<Sky[x]> čene maš pa htaccess :D
<upd> jap
<Sky[x]> razmišlam al nej začnem od začetka pisat blog al nej ponucam tole bazo od tastarga bloga
<Sky[x]> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/
<Seniorita> Tudi Urban Cetinski bloga
<Sky[x]> k mam ful enih bedarij gor :S
<Sky[x]> vrjetn bom kr tastaro bazo pa pobrisal neprimerne stvari
<Sky[x]> pa kategorije mal popravu :)
<upd> heh to sm se že sam spraševal k se bom počas selil nekam a bi na novo vse
<upd> ija fajn je da je gor če kaj pametnega piše
<upd> da nisi za brezveze vse pisal zdej pa da bi pobrisal
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej to
<Sky[x]> so pa kšne stvari k jih večkrat preber gor k jih rabm ane :)
<Sky[x]> ne gre
<Sky[x]> bom probov drgač anrdit
<Sky[x]> najprej posts tabelo insertat pa pol install čez :D
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> ne gre lol :D
<Sky[x]> Å¡e neki probam pa spat grrr
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazek: [rešeno] Disk ne dela več  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4760/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> jutro
<miha_> dan
<DominiCanes> kava?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Download prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4758/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> nc od mac-a
<DominiCanes> vsaj zdej ne
<miha_> http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Ukradel-kotel-za-kuhanje-zganja.aspx lol
<Seniorita> Ukradel kotel za kuhanje žganja - Primorske Novice
<teardrop> lo
<miha_> lo
<CrazyLemon> l
<BigWhale> jest hocem topic zamenjat, damn it!
<BigWhale> :P
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar/marec ? 2011 ! | Meeting - 26. 2. ob 21h na #ubuntu-si. | Underwater Unicorns FTW! -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar/marec ? 2011 ! | Meeting - 26. 2. ob 21h na #ubuntu-si.
<CrazyLemon> dej al eno al drugo :)
<BigWhale> oh that
<BigWhale> :D
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Meeting - 26. 2. ob 21h na #ubuntu-si. | Underwater Unicorns FTW! -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<CrazyLemon> to je hujš k badger badger
<BigWhale> pa zakon je!
<BigWhale> NARWHALS!
<CrazyLemon> btw..kaj bo tema pogovora na meetingu ? :)
<BigWhale> Razno
<CrazyLemon> to da se nič naredilo od zadnjega meetinga
<BigWhale> pa tekoce zadeve :>
<CrazyLemon> ? :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> recimo
<BigWhale> jest bom povedal kaki so plani za gwibber ;>
<CrazyLemon> no super ..vsaj neki ! :)
<BigWhale> to je lih en dan po feature freezu za natty
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> dva dni
<CrazyLemon> a ti se resno ukvarjaš z gwibberjem al kaj :)
<BigWhale> ma tko no
<BigWhale> semi resno
<BigWhale> ce mi bo uspel bo gwibber shranjeval friende v evolution database
<CrazyLemon> a ti je tok ušeč?? :D
<BigWhale> mah edini 'native' gnome client je
<BigWhale> sej mu precej manjka
<BigWhale> sam je mal konceptualno zgresen in je tezko kake ful nove stvari implementirat
<CrazyLemon> rewrite it..and call it..Bwibber !
<BigWhale> k je zasnovan okol koncepta 'vse kar dobim od twitterja je message'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> :)))
<CrazyLemon> no pol k pofixaš gwibber se lahk lotiš empathy..ker ta tudi saksa :)
<BigWhale> jest se itak sam s twitter supportom ukvarjam
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> empathija ne maram
<CrazyLemon> sej..verjetno niti gwibberja nisi maral..dokler se nisi začel ukvarjat z njim :D
<BigWhale> pa se mi zdi da so developerju mal bolj uptight
<BigWhale> v bistvu se mi je zdel sranje ja ;>
<BigWhale> zdej sem follow/unfollow implementiral
<BigWhale> pa gruntam da bi naredil se followers/friends liste
<CrazyLemon> to bi blo cool ja
<BigWhale> sam je zarad celotnega koncepta 'vse je message' mal smotan
<BigWhale> treba en kup template-ov popravit
<CrazyLemon> rewrite it do feature freeza..you can do it! :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js avto pucat...bbl
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Grega> avto.. je treba.. pucat.. ?! 8-)
<BigWhale> ja to tud men ni blo nikol jasn
<BigWhale> jest ga skidam
<BigWhale> takrat k je tolk stvari not, da se sovoznik ne more usest
<miha_> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs32/i/2008/224/4/7/Marxsoft_Windows__Iron_Curtain_by_The_Camo.png
<marko-_-> lol
<CrazyLemon> miha_ nice one :D
<CrazyLemon> a gre še komu na jetra tale fcking 'črta' na s-t.com ?
<CrazyLemon> ene 10x moram kliknit da sploh pridem na tapravo novico
<miha_> s-t what
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech
<miha_> aha, ne berem glih pogosto :D
<zdobersek> kaka crta?
<miha_> tm ko se komentarji koncajo?
<miha_> ko jih pol dodatno z ajax naloži?
<CrazyLemon> črta = tista vrstica kjer se novice vrtijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, tist je itak neuporabn. Je zdej dost bolj pregledno z novim izgledom.
<CrazyLemon> nov izgled?
<CrazyLemon> men zgleda enako kot prej
<Jork> helou
<Jork> a mogoče kdo ve kako v wine naštimat da ti zazna drugi dvd (če je recimo inštalacijski program na dveh dvdjih)?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zamik zaslona za 5 mm v desno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4770/new/posts/
<upd> ha lp
<upd> http://www.majce.si/?p=majca&id=308 novo leto isti drek :)
<Seniorita> Majce.si - Novo leto, isti drek
<miha_> a je kdo na winsih?
<miha_> kje za vraga je msconfig? tipkovnica tle slabo dela, miš pa dobr..
<miha_> morm izklopit par neumnosti na začetku :D
<matija> win+r -> msconfig
<miha_> ne dela tipkovnica
<miha_> lahk daš find
<miha_> kje to je na disku
<matija> v tistem meniju za invalide imaš zaslonsko tipkovnico... :)
<miha_> pozabu čist!
<miha_> hvala!!!
<matija> drgač, nimam windowsov...
<miha_> jst jih mam poleg ostalga (vista in virtualbox+xp), sam tili niso moji :
<miha_> :)
<matija> aja, točno... nekje na virtualboxu jih mam:D
<miha_> ma mal pucam vse toolbare, sj ne da je neki hudga, sam nalaga se predolg :D
<miha_> pa tak
<miha_> ni pa nekih hudih napak, tak da tokrat ni treba formatirat :D
<miha_> Ubuntu
<miha_> Today's Ubuntu Q+A at 5.30pm UTC is with Allison Randal, Ubuntu Technical Architect - - for how to join, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA - come and ask your questions!
<Seniorita> WeeklyQandA - Ubuntu Wiki
<miha_> pm, kje za vraga je ta mulo najdu smadav (indonezijski antivirus)... ta kretenski program  nima uninstall. sj ga bom na silo odstranu, sam mah..
<miha_> !google smadav
<Seniorita> Smadav 2011 - Antivirus Lokal Indonesia Gratis http://www.smadav.net/
<DominiCanes> kak se lahka citajo headeri na gmailu
<Jorky> ej folk kaj to pomen: Remember to let your CD auto-mount by selecting "open in window" or manually mount it
<matija> imaš opcijo: pokaži izvirnik
<Jorky> ma rad bi inštaliral eno igrco ki je na dveh dvdjih
<DominiCanes> show original
<Jorky> pa mi drug dvd noče wine prepoznat
<miha_> DominiCanes: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/in_gmail_how_do_i_read_the_message_headers.html
<Seniorita> In Gmail, how do I read the message headers? :: Free Tech Support :: Ask Dave Taylor!&reg;
<DominiCanes> sam prek tega se ne more vidit ip
<matija> ip od?
<DominiCanes> od tipa ki ti poslje pismo
<matija> Če pošilja prek strani gmail.com recimo, v ga v headerju ne boš dobil.
<DominiCanes> se pravi client ip u glavi je en drek
<DominiCanes> razen ce je poslan z emaila
<DominiCanes> na racunalniuku
<matija> Odvisno je tudi od smtp serverja. Če pošlješ emails prek spletne strani, bo smtp server ne bo dobil tvojega ipja..
<upd> zadnji vikend, pol pa Å¡ola ane, a se ga kej pije dons :))
<upd> bogdanov
<BigWhale> UNDERWATER UNICORNS!!!
<upd> :)
<upd> a Å¡e komu ko slikne na sliko na FB odpre neko okno
<upd> kr ene fore
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9MklWvs1Uo .. lol...
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Luda baba na ulici
<miha_> [Večer] Mamo kruto umoril, ker mu je odvzela Playstation http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011021905622028
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<upd> miha_ lool
<upd> odvzela igro Playstation
<upd> igro konzolo pa res
<upd> arghhh
<miha_> sick ***
<miha_> :D
<upd> ye
<napsy> cer
<CrazyLemon> lp
<upd> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<CrazyLemon> great chat!..zdej pa grem zavca gledat :D     l8r
<Grega> ooohohoho
<Grega> 0.001? :)
<miha_> a
<Grega> mogoce pa matthai zivi v drugi dimenziji, kjer cas potuje dosti pocasneje in je dejansko 1 uro gor ampak ker vidi, da se nic ne dogaja pac quita
<miha_> on nas nadzoruje, sovrazni govor..
<Grega> a poklicemo resilca? :))
<zdobersek> JA!!!!!
<miha_> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<bogdanov> re
<napsy> lp
<Grega> loool
<Grega> jebena slovenija
<Grega> i tehnologija
<bogdanov> a bo zavec
<bogdanov> razbu americana
<bogdanov> tezka
<bogdanov> :S
<Grega> amerikanos je zdaj adijo
<Grega> se drugo rundo se je 2x vsedel
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sm lih vidu
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pol kul
<Sky[x]> zavec bravo :)
<CrazyLemon> ma un delgado nima za burek
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e za hotdog nima! :)
<bogdanov> za ajvar
<bogdanov> za u hotdog!
<CrazyLemon> ma niti za čebulo za v hotdog!
<CrazyLemon> (a gre sploh čebula v hotdog??)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  reče se da nima za 5dag zenfa:D
<alyosha> samo lahko bi pustili Å¡e eno rundo ne:D
<alyosha> ne pa da u 15min končajo:D
<alyosha> lih ga je začel dobro tepst:D
<CrazyLemon> da ga v komo spravi a :))
<alyosha> ja kaj se pa sili neki če nemora:DD
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> že konc?
<alyosha> bogi uni ni mu blo jasno nič
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> 5 runda
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..američan je..mora se palit :D
<alyosha> jz sem reku da bo u 4i:D
<CrazyLemon> je ja..KO
<bogdanov> jao
<alyosha> tko kot se je začelo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> se jst bi se
<bogdanov> bol boru
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ni se mel kaj borit bogi:D
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> strgov
<bogdanov> plakal
<bogdanov> kao HUD
<bogdanov> plakat*
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<bogdanov> a dobu po picki
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> supak
<CrazyLemon> ja..kao lej mene kako sm močen..lahko cel plakat strgam
<alyosha> ze u drugi rundi ga je 2x zvrnu po tleh:D
<alyosha> pol se je malo skril:D
<bogdanov> u keri
<bogdanov> rundi je padu
<CrazyLemon> pfft..bi mu js pokazal kako lahko 5 listov SKUPAJ naenkrat strgam
<alyosha> in čim se je s5 odpru je dobu po pički
<alyosha> 5.
<alyosha> sj maš zdj na slo2
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> naj udarce:D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> kako se je zatreslo:D
<CrazyLemon> ma bogdanov ne gleda slo2..on sam DM in podobne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> hoh oh ho
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> FEDOR EMILIENKO
<bogdanov> gledam
<alyosha> kako ga je tresnu
<bogdanov> toje fajter
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hehe ja ma to je čisto drugo
<alyosha> je pa emilienko tudi ja do jaja:D
<alyosha> bum bam tresk:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ne sj
<bogdanov> zavec je car
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> hud je hud
<bogdanov> svaka mu cast
<alyosha> tip je pripeljaw box u slovenijo
<bogdanov> upam da obdrzi
<bogdanov> cimdl naslov
<alyosha> do njega sploh se ni boxalo
<alyosha> sj Å¡e zdj se ne razen njega:D
<alyosha> jz bi rad vidu da gre u ameriko
<alyosha> kako bi oni Å¡ow nardili in to:D
<CrazyLemon> ma jebeš ameriko
<alyosha> in pol dobili po pički:D
<CrazyLemon> naj on ostane tle
<alyosha> ma edino bogo je to
<alyosha> da tip je hud res
<CrazyLemon> ker arena stožice ima več kot dobro atmosfero :)
<alyosha> in tip nima za burek para
<alyosha> ker je u sloveniji
<alyosha> da bi bil u ameriki od začetka tip bi bil ze multimiljonar
<CrazyLemon> ma valda ma
<CrazyLemon> avto mu da sponzor
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> internet mu da sponzor (amis)
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bencin za avto mu da sponzor (petrol)
<alyosha> 1/256
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in tako naprej :D
<alyosha> ma ja ma ti pravim da u ameriki bi tip mew miljone
<CrazyLemon> ženo pa ma pošteno :>
<alyosha> jebeš ti benz in internet:D
<alyosha> katira je?
<alyosha> una dobra crna
<alyosha> ki je bla dol
<CrazyLemon> una črna
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<alyosha> sem mislu da je una grda ki je bla zravn
<alyosha> bi blo bolj tipicno:D
<alyosha> nic dj grem big bang gledat:D
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> ajde..grem js pod tuš
<alyosha> pff CrazyLemon  si widu Cat sqad
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<alyosha> jebemji:D
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> +H
<CrazyLemon> tako ja :>
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> use 4 skupaj
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> dj dj grem rajsi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> hodi ja tam do punce..in reci ji naj se obleče v latex in glumi ninjo
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da si boš lahko cat squad predstavljal
<alyosha> to itak ze tako:p
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem nabavu uni latex ki namazes gor
<alyosha> in se strdi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nerabis se oblačit niti:D
<CrazyLemon> ja a..pazi da se ne strdi na napačnem mestu
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dj dj odoh ja
<alyosha> ne me zadrzevat:D
<CrazyLemon> hodi mona :D
 * alyosha hodim
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> kdo že kdaj wordpress kej premikov pa menov itd... ?
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/unicil-1-200-000-evrov-vreden-avto.html
<Seniorita> Uničil 1.200.000 evrov vreden avto - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> eto ti zonda
<alyosha> sem widu ja:D
<alyosha> če tip nezna vozit
<alyosha> jadan
<alyosha> je mogu dat meni giro
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 20min do lj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in 21min do nebes/pekla
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> cigla na gas in greš:D
<CrazyLemon> tempomat a :>
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> si mislis
<alyosha> pagani z tempomatom:D
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> pokazi animacijo:
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..ne da se mi več ukvarjat z animacijo
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je 12ur rablo samo da ustvari SLIKE
<CrazyLemon> in iz slik v video..niti pomislit nočem kolko bi to rablo :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ej kako pogledam kasno mam wlan kartico'
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> kaj natipkam?:D
<alyosha> wem da ti to veš iz glave
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7KvAyVnbw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - BURKE AND HARE TRAILER
<CrazyLemon> lshw -c network
<CrazyLemon> lspci
<CrazyLemon> če je pa usb kartica pa
<CrazyLemon> lsusb
<alyosha> amm
<alyosha> uno lshw-c network ne nardi nic:D
<alyosha> neki napise PCI (sysfs)
<alyosha> in to je to
<alyosha> lspci pa mi vrze vn miljon nekih stvari
<CrazyLemon> pa počakaj jebote
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> o jeboga
<alyosha> lih j e ja
<alyosha> kaj ma tolko za čakat:D
<CrazyLemon> jah če ti pregleda cel sistem
<CrazyLemon> vpiši
<CrazyLemon> lshw
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu kaj ti vse izpiše
<CrazyLemon> si vidu link? :)
<alyosha> lih gledam:D
<CrazyLemon> baje je po resnični zgodbi :)
<alyosha> jebemga kaj me zvok neki jebe
<alyosha> stari zvok mi ne dela
<alyosha> kaj si mi zjebaw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pebkac sine
<CrazyLemon> nč druzga kot pebkac
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> ma ne ne usaketolko ma motnje lapatopa
<alyosha> je ze old
<alyosha> praw ne dela
<alyosha> mogu bi resetirat jebemga
<alyosha> samo neda semi
<CrazyLemon> je že old haha
<CrazyLemon> leto pa neki a :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kiaforum.si/showthread.php?tid=229&pid=3236#pid3236
<Seniorita> En zanimiv ceed...
<alyosha> 2,5
<CrazyLemon> lej kako je lepo zrihtan tale pro ceed
<alyosha> s tem da je večkrat padu:D
<alyosha> in je priklopljen 24/7 na el.
<alyosha> bat. ni vec ze dolgo:D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> not bad car
<alyosha> laptop je potrošni materjal:D
<alyosha> jebemjih moram u bingbang it najt koga da mi pove kako je z se zgodi
<alyosha> da nebi se komu tam pol zgodilo kaj ko me zajebejo:d
<CrazyLemon> pojdi pogledat mogoče kdo znan dela tam :)
<alyosha> moram ja
<alyosha> ej powej ti meni
<alyosha> kje pogledam ce podipira moj wlan packet injection:D
<CrazyLemon> kero kartico maš ?
<alyosha> neki gledam pa se mi neda vec pa vem da ti mas to na bookmarks:D
<alyosha> BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<CrazyLemon> takoj ti povem
<CrazyLemon> zelo malo je verjetno :D
<alyosha> Broadcom
<alyosha> werjamem ja
<alyosha> samo tko
<alyosha> za bit siguren:D
<CrazyLemon> atheros kartice so tiste k podpirajo "igranje" :)
<CrazyLemon> za bit siguren? :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ker laptop maš ? HP?
<alyosha> ma ja ma to je blo notri u lapatopu
<alyosha> Dell inspirion 1720
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker mam čist isto kartico v mojem :)
<alyosha> ahaha kaj mas hp?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si mislu s tistim "za bit siguren" ? :)
<alyosha> pa tko ne da wem:D ce podpira al ne:D ker predvidevam da ne
<alyosha> ce pa ja
<alyosha> pa lahko kaj novega probam ne:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=4baa6b4c12ad4a4bc11fafb29c3b5dda#which_is_the_best_card_to_buy
<Seniorita> compatibility_drivers    [Aircrack-ng]
<CrazyLemon> ocitno se je broadcom premislu in dela take kartice :D
<CrazyLemon> oz gonilniki podpirajo taka dejanja :)
<alyosha> ke tip isto stran mamodprto
<alyosha> samo nisem prisu tolko dol:D
<alyosha> pha sepravi dela
<alyosha> widis ti
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da dela
<CrazyLemon> Users whom use broadcom linux_sta driver (otherwise known as wl) should note that there are no monitor/injection modes with such driver. Broadcom deliberately removed the functionality out of their proprietary binary blob.
<alyosha> aja kurac
<CrazyLemon> :=
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> tudi kartica ni prava
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> jz mam 44
<alyosha> tu pravi 43
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oziroma mi2 mamo:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=b43
<Seniorita> b43    [Aircrack-ng]
<CrazyLemon> poglej spodaj
<CrazyLemon> ID
<CrazyLemon> pa ga primerjaj s svojim
<alyosha> 14e4:4312	
<alyosha> b43
<alyosha> wlan je 43 lan je 44
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> no maš srečo..očitno boš lahk crackal wireless omrežja :>
<alyosha> jupiii
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tu so se sosedi nabili
<alyosha> jih je miljon okoli nabavlo routerje
<alyosha> pa bi malo ogledal
<alyosha> kako pa kaj:D
<alyosha> samo caki to Å¡e wedno ne pomeni da je ze suported
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni povej
<alyosha> treba tu se gledam malo updatat to useskupaj?
<CrazyLemon> si končal ti web page? :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> skorj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni Å¡e neki povej
<CrazyLemon> a si sploh kaj delal na web pageu od zadnjič ko si reku da boš? :>
<alyosha> seveda sem
<alyosha> samo naredu sem bolj malo
<alyosha> ce moram uni fucking jquery predelat
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah samo se ne bo predelalo
<alyosha> zakaj nam še niso nardili čipa u glavi da samo dam notri microSD in mir:D
<alyosha> znam use
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če se boš igral z wlani :D
<alyosha> maja to je usput:D
<alyosha> ker čene se mi zmesa
<alyosha> ko prevec casa isto dleam
<alyosha> samo ki pol me zanese preveČ:D
<alyosha> in selotim 12 razlicnih stvari in use napow:D
<alyosha> oz. traja dolgo da končam
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne končaš spljoh :D
<alyosha> ma koncam koncam:D tko kot kippota:D use sem porihtal:D samo je trajalo 2-3 tedne
<alyosha> usake 3 4 dni po neki casa:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in maš ful od tega :D
<alyosha> pa ja:D
<alyosha> neki novega sem naredu:d
<alyosha> nawadu se par stvari umes
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem jaz über leet ko ti:D
<alyosha> da kr use vem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in ti prawim da moram delat vec stvari naenkrat ker če delam smao eno se mi zmesa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> če boš tko delal neboš nikoli nič končau :D
<CrazyLemon> boš našu vedno neki bolj zanimivega in se boš tistega lotu
<CrazyLemon> believe ..i know..been there done that :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> wem jaz to
<alyosha> sj se trudim:D
<alyosha> samo kaj tu gledam ne z tem packetnim injekšnom
<alyosha> ti iz paketow wn dobiš password
<alyosha> kakeršenkoli je?
<alyosha> al ce bo 8+znakov nebo nikoli dobilo
<alyosha> kot brutal force recimo
<CrazyLemon> ne to ni to :D
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> to je sniffing
<alyosha> idi t isnifaj:DD
<CrazyLemon> in ne dobiš vedno password v clean textu..odvisno od programa/strani
<CrazyLemon> sam dan danes ni več clear text passworda..ker vsaka stran uporablja https
<CrazyLemon> vsaj vsaka normalna stran
<CrazyLemon> in vsak normalen program
<alyosha> ma tu gledam nek kao tutorial ne
<CrazyLemon> in preden ti dobiš sploh geslo..moraš scrackat wifi ..če je zaščiten
<alyosha> ki kao fejkaš
<alyosha> da si autentikejšnan
<alyosha> in on ti pošilja pakete
<alyosha> in ti iz teh paketow dobiš wn pol pass
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> na izi povedano:D
<alyosha> tko na hitro kar sem prebraw
<napsy> man in the middle?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti že dobiš geslo..samo prašanje v kaki obliki :)
<alyosha> mmm
<alyosha> stekam to ja
<alyosha> ma tu
<CrazyLemon> in kot pravi luka..temu se reče man in the middle attack...aka MITM :)
<alyosha> neko jajce
<alyosha> kaj je ze
<alyosha> BackTrack
<alyosha> ti prawim da nisem se prebraw dobro:D
<alyosha> ker me prvo zanima sploh kako priblizno deluje preden bom zacew brat use
<CrazyLemon> backtrack je ja
<alyosha> in polugotovu da ce ma pass wec ko 3 znake da pozabi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in pol
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> na koncu
<alyosha> Once, You have enough #Data Packets. It is time to Initiate the Final Kill. aircrack. Here's the command.
<alyosha> aircrack-ng wephack-01.ivs
<alyosha> aircrack
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..prvo zbiraš podatke
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-19
<alyosha> to stekam ja
<alyosha> nabereš paketow powno
<CrazyLemon> in nato z aircrackom dobiš WEP geslo
<alyosha> tako nekako ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je za wifi samo..ne za strani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ampak dobis ti usako geslo
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> wifi sj smo govorili o tme na zacetku
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in WEP je najslabša zaščita wirelessa
<alyosha> ja ma se wedno jih je neki:D
<CrazyLemon> no..najslabšo  zaščito mam js
<CrazyLemon> ki mam samo na mac
<CrazyLemon> zaklenjen wifi
<CrazyLemon> ampak pustmo to :D
<alyosha> ti itak nimaš sosedow:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj da ne
<alyosha> ce pa kdo pride mimo slučajno se skrivat ga vidite takoj:D
<CrazyLemon> nemorem prdnit brez da bi ker od sosedov zavohal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> maaalo selo tri kafičaa:D
<alyosha> uglavnem se wedno mi nisi powedaw za to wep zascito
<alyosha> ce ma tip 10mestni pass
<alyosha> random
<alyosha> ga bo najdlo pol al ne
<alyosha> z aircrackom
<alyosha> mislim ga bo dešifriralo
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> po moje bo ja
<alyosha> ql
<alyosha> ki une so mi najbolse kao
<CrazyLemon> ker ti pravim..wep is krep
<alyosha> cracker za pasword in neke tasne
<alyosha> in pol ti čita iz neke baze gesel
<alyosha> jako ti je to ccrackanje pasworda
<CrazyLemon> aja tolko da veš..to početje je kaznivo
<CrazyLemon> </disclaimer>
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> don't care:D
<alyosha> naj me zaprejo
<alyosha> bom mew usaj čas se učit:D
<alyosha> in malo mišic nardit:D
<alyosha> itak to me bojo takointako
<CrazyLemon> tip bo postau bilder
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne se ti hecat :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pa kaj ces drugo ko te zaprejo
<alyosha> Å¡olo nardit in nabildat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> doma ni časa za to
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> masturbiraj..da bo lulek večji..da ko prideš nazaj domov da bo punca srečna in vesela :))
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> to je ze zdj:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> a powej ti meni prej si reku
<alyosha> oz. si neki zacew govorit
<alyosha> za password na webu
<alyosha> recimo primir facebook
<alyosha> (primir)
<alyosha> nebom facebook paswordow hackal:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> to je tko realno dosegljivo al bolj tko
<CrazyLemon> nevem kako je s facebookom..sam predvidevam da tudi on  uporablja https za login
<alyosha> no go
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tega na prvi pogled ni opazit
<alyosha> ma usi majo ze https
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> se crazi.ca
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al kako mas ze:D
<CrazyLemon> no če majo boš vidu geslo kot "DAd19023!2"#"#234$%&/)fsaer498232abgsnntzj"
<alyosha> ludni.ca mona:D
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that :)
<alyosha> in to pol dobit nazaj u pass negre
<alyosha> to je neko uno
<alyosha> 128bitno kodiranje
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu :)
<alyosha> to sem tudi enkrat braw:D
<alyosha> pizd ako je ta crome bogi ne pise spredaj al je http al https al kaj je
<alyosha> jebemjh
<alyosha> zdj nevem ce lahko shackamo ludni.ca:D
<napsy> chrome skrije to
<alyosha> napsy:  kaj se da kje kaj obkljukat da prikaze
<alyosha> ker me tko malo moti
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..to mi ni všeč pri chromeu
<napsy> alyosha: hm to ne vem
<napsy> ce je https je to tk ocitno ... se pojavi veljavnost certifikata
<napsy> za normalno povezavo pa ni nobenih posebnih identifikatorjev
<alyosha> ha na googlu nividet da bi lahko enablaw to funkcijo
<alyosha> tko na hitro pogledno
<CrazyLemon> napsy problem je če imaš možnost uporabe obeh povezav
<CrazyLemon> in moraš potem vedno posebej vpisat https://
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/facebookHTTPS.png
<CrazyLemon> če pa nimaš omogočen HTTPS pa lahk folk vidi kaj ti drugemu folku pišeš :)
<alyosha> ha si vidu ti
<alyosha> prisluškovanje ni mogoče
<alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon ma vedno omogočen https kjer je to mogoče :)
<alyosha> use je mogoče:D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> use je mogoče:D
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš ker si še mlad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> USE JE MOGOČEE!!!:D
<alyosha> jaz zdj lahko se zamislim in lebdim nad posteljo
<CrazyLemon> ta mladina :>
<alyosha> power of the mind
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> in js se lahko smejem ko te bodo peljali v idrijo
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> in jaz se zamislim da gres ti z mano
<alyosha> in te peljejo Å¡e tebi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> (usaj u mojem svetu):D
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem svetu boš itak plesal po zelenicaht
<CrazyLemon> ter nabiral rožice
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> bi blo lepo
<alyosha> tip je mona 1mont1week sober mona
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> hud :D
<alyosha> do jaja:D
<alyosha> ej kaj na aubuntuju je kasen spodoben recorder
<alyosha> ze original?
<alyosha> al moram pobrat kaj
<alyosha> in eno tko "smesno" uprasanje:D kaj snema .iso fajle?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kak recorder ?
<alyosha> kao nero recimo
<alyosha> za cd/dvd snemanje
<CrazyLemon> maš brasero..samo je bl tko no
<CrazyLemon> simple :D
<alyosha> kaj pa je tko bolj advanced?:D
<CrazyLemon> maš pa hm..jao ne spomnem se imena
<alyosha> in kaj gre snemat .iso fajle? wlda ja?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi brasero to lahko počne
<alyosha> ql ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol nerabim nic
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo išči burn/zapeči "image" oz. "sliko"
<alyosha> samo kje je ta brazero mona?
<CrazyLemon> programi -> zvok in vido
<CrazyLemon> video*
<CrazyLemon> "zapiši odtis"
<alyosha> zvok in video mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use sem pogledaw samo tam ne:D
<alyosha> dobar je
<CrazyLemon> jao spet mi je swapa nabilo
<CrazyLemon> in je pc počasen :S
<alyosha> nic dj grem spat ki cura se zbudila in je rekla da mi bo razbila lapatopa:D
<alyosha> c  cc
<alyosha> kaj pa delas neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa srfaš v isti sobi mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa kam da grem mona
<alyosha> jaz uporabljam lapatopa samo na postelji
<alyosha> nikjer drugje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> vn iz sobe? :D
<alyosha> KAM:D
<alyosha> u sobo od estere
<alyosha> jebotte:D
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko :D
<alyosha> ahhaha
<alyosha> ne hvala.D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je tvoji punci da že spi :D
<alyosha> me no like oldies goldies
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdresiraj to človek!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma beka spizgodaj
<alyosha> sj je ql to:D
<alyosha> da mam mir
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> maš qrac mir..vidiš da ti teži :))
<alyosha> ma ja slučajno se zbudila
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj ze spi nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ju3 se itak ne bo spownila tega:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..bo bo :D
<alyosha> samo res bi mogu it spa tki sem danes biw na razgovoru za delo:D
<alyosha> ob 6h zjutraj ze
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> o jebote :D
<alyosha> ob 5ih sem ustaw mona
<CrazyLemon> kje to
<alyosha> jebemih
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> u sežani
<alyosha> in pol smo Å¡e Å¡li
<alyosha> na "testno" furo
<CrazyLemon> uh..daleč :D
<alyosha> ma sj ne
<alyosha> 20min
<alyosha> 28km
<alyosha> točno
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<alyosha> danes sem miru:D
<CrazyLemon> pol to ni sežana :D
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> čez italijo
<alyosha> in iz kopra
<CrazyLemon> ajaaaa
<alyosha> ne iz planine
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pizda..ne poznam te poti :D
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> res stari
<alyosha> kako ne poznas
<CrazyLemon> js se vedno tukaj vozim
<alyosha> gres na awtocesto u it
<CrazyLemon> po naši strani
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> in zavijes vn
<alyosha> ko je tabla sežana:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..in miljarda drugih čudnih napisov :D
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> SLOVENIJA
<alyosha> z velikimi:D
<CrazyLemon> v čudnem jeziku!
<alyosha> človek jaz italjansko znam samo kalcone karbonara
<alyosha> sono dokumenti:D
<alyosha> čičolina
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> več kot js :))
<alyosha> in to je to
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..kaj boš furau kombi al kaj? :D
<alyosha> ma nimas kaj zahebat res
<alyosha> cez slovenijo je dalec
<alyosha> jeste
<alyosha> samo me morajo Å¡e uzet.D
<CrazyLemon> ilegalce? :D
<alyosha> nas je blo kr neki gor ne
<alyosha> pff magari:D
<alyosha> pakete neke
<alyosha> GLS
<alyosha> kao dhl
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<alyosha> ma ql je
<alyosha> ne delas dosti
<alyosha> furaš se okoli
<CrazyLemon> in že ob 6ih razgovor?? wtf :D
<alyosha> in to je to:D
<alyosha> stari
<alyosha> začne se delat ob 5h
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> do .. ?
<alyosha> dok ne razvoziš:D
<alyosha> danes je mew tip ful
<alyosha> in ju3 se mu ne da delat
<alyosha> in smo zaglavli do 5h
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja z njim si biu al kaj
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> kao moraš
<alyosha> greš z nekom
<alyosha> na furo
<alyosha> da widis kako zgleda
<alyosha> ?!?
<alyosha> res mas kaj videt
<CrazyLemon> ma pol so te že vzeli jebote če si nonstop se vozu z njim :D
<CrazyLemon> kam pa voziš? po celi obali al samo gor ?
<alyosha> ma ja ma se nas je 15 vozlo z njimi:D
<alyosha> je dosti kombijew
<alyosha> in folka
<alyosha> ma baje da jaz bi bil tu za koper
<alyosha> čepraw danes smo bli ajdowscina/vipava
<CrazyLemon> ajoj :D
<alyosha> samo tko
<alyosha> da vidimo kao
<alyosha> kako zgleda
<alyosha> ker itak je powsod isto
<alyosha> samo ulice druge.D
<alyosha> samo ful mas za videt pizda
<alyosha> pelješ do tipa
<alyosha> mu daš paket
<alyosha> tip podpiše
<alyosha> in greš do naslednjega
<alyosha> waaaw
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> smo rabli 12h izobrazevanje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še bil nek Samire šoferđija
<alyosha> balkan celo pot do daske
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lool :D
<alyosha> kao na zavodu pisalo
<CrazyLemon> prvo kar je reku je blo sigurno "đes ba" :D
<alyosha> moraš znat perfektno slovensko govorit in ipsat
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ne je reku
<alyosha> prvo
<alyosha> kako s kaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sa naglaskom:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> stari in uno tipi napisali
<alyosha> moras znat perfect
<alyosha> a tip neve ne govorit ne pisat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj bmk stekas samo tko:D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa iščejo nove ljudi :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ode samir papa :D
<alyosha> ma tipi se proširli
<alyosha> nabavli 10 novih kombijew
<alyosha> majo preveč robe
<alyosha> u skladiscu roba ki bi mogla it vn 2.2.
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sla je danes
<CrazyLemon> samo kje majo gor v sežani bazo  jao kere gluposti :D
<alyosha> ma sj je ql
<alyosha> poceni skladisce
<alyosha> ms pokrito bolse
<alyosha> obala cela
<alyosha> sezana
<alyosha> kozina
<alyosha> materija
<alyosha> ilirska
<alyosha> vipava
<alyosha> use to se fura
<alyosha> samo razlicn folk ne
<alyosha> jaz upam da me uzamejo in da mi dajo koper
<alyosha> in sem zmagaw:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> itak tu poznam ulice use u nulo in nardis takoj 1h prej
<alyosha> kot nekdo ki gre 3x na brolo
<CrazyLemon> kdaj so rekli da ti bodo sporočili? :)
<alyosha> ki enkrat mu pise da je ulica tam pri zdravstvenem
<alyosha> pol gre u prade
<alyosha> pol gre na titov
<alyosha> pol gre u dekane
<alyosha> in tako dalje:D
<alyosha> tko smo mi danes tam po ajdowsini lutali:Djebemgasamira:D
<alyosha> torek sreda
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo mozno tudi tko ne da te pol poklicejo drugo rundo:D
<alyosha> ker kao folk pride dleat
<alyosha> in dela en dan
<alyosha> in ne pride nikoli vec nazaj.DD
<CrazyLemon> taki kot ti a :D
<alyosha> al pa je reku tip pride..uno tam na traku zjutraj pakete sortirajo
<alyosha> in tip gre kao vn giro
<alyosha> na cik al neki
<alyosha> in tipa nikoli vec nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahah ne ne jaz sem vesten delavec:D
<alyosha> tui ql mi je to furanje
<alyosha> še lahko kašen paket kje tko ostane:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> pa zgubi se kasnih 200 300€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in tako:D
<CrazyLemon> samo ti boš res pristau v zaporu :D
<alyosha> itak je use zavarovano:D
<alyosha> ma to bom ze brez teg:D
<alyosha> cloovek 25k minuuus
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zadnjic sem gledaw kie ni videt dol vec:D
<alyosha> al so jo parkirali kam bolj notri
<alyosha> al so jo prišliiskat:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej že 25k jebote :D
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič je blo 20k
<alyosha> ma stari awto se ni bil uključen:D
<alyosha> in to je use tko ti pravim
<alyosha> od oka
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> brez nekih obresti in to:D
<alyosha> ko jih jebe:D
<alyosha> cuc cuc:D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ti bom poslau pizzo v zapor..vsakih par mescev
<alyosha> usi pandurji/davčni inspektori/ostlai smradi ki berete ta forum
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> alyosha:  vam sporoča
<alyosha> da sisajte ga:D
<alyosha> hahaha moraš ko uni gor
<alyosha> hudi na markovcu:D
<alyosha> cedovito veliko
<alyosha> in notri umes dobrote
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> in dat stari potem od tipa ki je zaprt da mu nese:D
<CrazyLemon> ma to se hitro odkrije ker je preveč očitno :D
<alyosha> ful neočitno:D
<alyosha> sm prinesu cedevito da mu neseš u čuzo:D
<CrazyLemon> mam js bolše načine
<alyosha> meje prosu
<alyosha> .DD
<alyosha> ma folk to res dela wes:D
<CrazyLemon> poznam folk k gre vsako tolko v zapore
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sem jih gledaw cepce:D
<alyosha> z superatakom zalepijo pol nazaj
<alyosha> in to uno fajk do jaja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma majo oni svoje fore:D
<alyosha> tu u kopru lahko mu vrzes cez ograjo
<alyosha> :DDD
<CrazyLemon> "ograjo"
<alyosha> pred Å¡parjem:D
<alyosha> zidkom no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> misliš 10m velik zid ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ja zdj 50m
<alyosha> uni zid nima 5m
<alyosha> lih
<CrazyLemon> pojdi ga izmerit :D
<alyosha> ma če stopiš na kombi pogledaš čez mona:D
<alyosha> na streho
<CrazyLemon> ja..če je kombi visok 7-8m :D
<alyosha> ne ne ma enih 6-8m zid
<alyosha> newrjamm da 10
<alyosha> al si miru ze?:D
<CrazyLemon> ma nisem..samov em da nima 5m :D
<alyosha> ma to se samo tko reče
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> haahah
<CrazyLemon> pa sej...tko js rečem da ma 10m in vem da ma okrog 8
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ti ki vedno pretiravaš:D
<alyosha> pretiravator
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma realen človek sem js
<alyosha> djdj:D
<alyosha> luigi me je klicaw zdj en dan:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> da če sem plačaw elektriko januarja:D
<CrazyLemon> a ne kliče te več tako pogosto kot prej? :D
<alyosha> hahahaha ne
<alyosha> samo stari veš kaj ga dela linija
<alyosha> ko govorim z njim
<CrazyLemon> kako...čudno :))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> neda se govorit normlano
<alyosha> use drugo se čuje samo njega ne:D
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<alyosha> hmalu se bo kdo javu preden se bo on
<alyosha> uno
<alyosha> halo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi luigi ?
<alyosha> cepci eni
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da ni plačal računa :D
<alyosha> ma pravi da ne Å¡tima elektrika
<alyosha> so poslali opomin
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in jaz sem mu reku
<alyosha> da jz sem mu daw usa potrdila
<alyosha> in on jih je seveda zgubu:D
<alyosha> tako da bo še enkrat plačaw 2 mesca:D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj si ti plačeval elektriko? :D
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> če sem jaz "uporabljal"
<CrazyLemon> in pol kao..nimaš para :D
<alyosha> stan
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa sj nimam
<alyosha> to je bla investicija:D
<CrazyLemon> slaba... :D
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bolša kot ZVON1 in ZVON2
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al pa istrabenz
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma vraga bolša..oni ne bodo šli nikoli v zapor
<alyosha> in podobne:D
<CrazyLemon> NEVER :D
<alyosha> ma jz tudi ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mogoče 1-10 let
<alyosha> ma ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ti boš dobu pogojno..oni niti sodišča ne bodo vidli :D
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> jebemti tako drzavo in sistem
<CrazyLemon> reci to sodniku ko ga vidiš :)))))))
<alyosha> zapalit parlament ko majo sejo o njihovih plačah
<alyosha> edino takrat bojo not
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> samo res:D
<alyosha> sem mislu da ji povem
<alyosha> par stvari
<alyosha> samo bom rajsi tiho:D
<CrazyLemon> samo ti povej par stvari
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu takoj kako lepo naložijo kazen :D
<alyosha> bo tudi ona pol povedal:D
<alyosha> bo rekla idi se leči sine za koju godinU:D
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> smradovi pokvarrjeni
<alyosha> joooj
<alyosha> dj dj grem spat
<CrazyLemon> hodi spat dj :D
<alyosha> samo nerviraš me
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> in ta sistem pokvarjen
<alyosha> nwem kje je blo zdj en dan
<alyosha> nek film al nwem kaj
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> ce ubiješ enega tipa si morilec
<alyosha> če jih ubiješ miljone si osvajale
<alyosha> c
<alyosha> al neki u tem stilu:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj hočeš ti zdej s tem povedat?
<CrazyLemon> da hočeš bit osvajalec?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa da več ko delaš pizdarijo bolj izpadeš dober
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol čakaš..naredi še kako pizdarijo..da boš "dober" :)))
<alyosha> ma naslednja ko bo bo gotovo:D
<alyosha> nebojo samo slovenski mediji pokrivali novice bojo Å¡e tuji:D
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lih danes je samire povedo
<alyosha> da u bosni dobiješ puška mitraljez za 5o maraka
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> smo peljali enemu cev za pušjo
<alyosha> tip dela puške al neki:D
<alyosha> in uni se smeje kao
<alyosha> jooj
<alyosha> ima kod nas puno toga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 50 maraka šta očeš:D
<CrazyLemon> si mi reku "aj zaveži samire i odvali jednu našu"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))))
<alyosha> samo dobar je samire:D
<alyosha> hahahhaa
<alyosha> samo stari
<alyosha> tip zjutraj
<alyosha> prva stvar
<alyosha> Å¡tratamo
<alyosha> da cd notri
<alyosha> takoj sem vedu kolk ojeura.D
<alyosha> in tip odvali
<alyosha> ma uno
<alyosha> ne da se pogovarjat
<alyosha> u kombiju
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kako je biw ze komad jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<alyosha> vviiikend jeee
<alyosha> ode čitava plata
<alyosha> neki u tem smislu
<alyosha> napijem se
<alyosha> to standard itak
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in praw vidis ga
<alyosha> kako je vesew
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in s kje je samir? :D
<alyosha> jeboga
<alyosha> iz ljubljane:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> usak dan se fura gor i dol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat :D
<alyosha> tip ob 4h mora startat najkasneje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tip nabija potne stroške
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> od doma
<alyosha> ma kurac
<alyosha> dobi kombi od firme
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> še bolše :D
<alyosha> mah
<CrazyLemon> po moje hodi v bosno vsak vikend
<alyosha> potni so bolsi
<alyosha> ki dobis vec
<CrazyLemon> s kombijem
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> ma hud je hud
<alyosha> samire
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> "babo babo..vidi ima viška pošte"     ahahahahahahahaha
<alyosha> hahahahahhahah
<alyosha> vid tu neka baba nije htela paketa
<alyosha> pa sam donio
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> smaostari
<alyosha> se najdejo scene
<alyosha> danes smo peljali nekemu Å¡umadincu
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> nisem dobro widu ki je blo cudno pakirano
<alyosha> ma nek dodatek
<alyosha> za ojačevalec za wto
<alyosha> awto
<alyosha> tko majhna zadeva
<alyosha> hitro se "zgubi"
<CrazyLemon> kako lahko vidiš kaj je v paketu :)
<alyosha> vredno nekih 100 200€
<alyosha> ma je blo prozorna neka folja
<alyosha> al pa piše gor učasih na računu/dobavnici
<alyosha> inse vidi
<alyosha> hahah nek tip
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> uno kao nek paket
<alyosha> in tip gleda wtf
<alyosha> kaj je to
<alyosha> in tam se vidlo na računu
<alyosha> nek čang šlang čaj
<alyosha> neka ta fora
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> in tip gleda
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<CrazyLemon> tip hujša :D
<alyosha> zavrnite bi to
<alyosha> to je cura naročla smo končali ta teden
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> uni samire semu smeje:D
<alyosha> samo dobar je:D gor po unih Å¡umskih cestah itak standard dhlovsko
<alyosha> 320
<alyosha> po levi strani ceste
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje:D
<alyosha> pravi uni
<alyosha> Å¡olski primirek
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<alyosha> djzdj pa res
<CrazyLemon> nč stari...ura je čas in čas je za spanje :D
<alyosha> moram it spat pred 2jo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tako e
<alyosha> odoh ja
<CrazyLemon> maš še 4min
<CrazyLemon> pohiti
<alyosha> bi gur
<alyosha> gut
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde samir's frend
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> dobar je dobar
<alyosha> ga bom dodaw na fb
<alyosha> :DDD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> n8!
<alyosha> u2
<bogdanov> re
<napsy> ditto
<bogdanov> kvaj napsy
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<napsy> cakam da grem spat :-)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pravilno
<CrazyLemon> js tud čakam
<CrazyLemon> pa bi rajš film gledu :/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva cakas
<gapi> Lepo vas je blo brat ; zdej grem pa spat
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> to
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> moreš
<marko-_-> verjet
<marko-_-> kwa
<marko-_-> se dogaja
<marko-_-> na
<marko-_-> tem
<marko-_-> svet
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> sa,ki
<marko-_-> sami
<marko-_-> fašisti
<marko-_-> jap
<marko-_-> jap
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> p
<marko-_-> piing
<marko-_-> ping
<marko-_-> BigWhale, pinggg
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<miha> :)
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> spat miha
<miha> pejd ti
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> lp
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> lp
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/27-letnik-zapeljal-s-ceste-in-trcil-v-drevo.html
<Seniorita> 27-letnik zapeljal s ceste in trčil v drevo - 24ur.com
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ja?
<miha> jutro veliki
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<t3ch> miha kak v java applet nastavit da bom lah bral datoteke kr nimam pravic.. sem dodal neki grant v java.policy pa nic ne pomaga :X
<miha> za permission moraš podpisat jar
<miha> !google sign jar
<Seniorita> Signing JAR Files http://java.sun.com/developer/Books/javaprogramming/JAR/sign/signing.html
<t3ch> em oni jarsigner
<t3ch> sem tudi
<t3ch> nareo to
<t3ch> :X
<t3ch> jarsigner Snake.jar Snake
<t3ch> nece brat mape
<t3ch> :x
<t3ch> ka ko dodam kaj v file.policy je treba ke restartat al to samo skapira?
<t3ch> kr pr men noce nic skapirat
<t3ch> :)
<miha> fora je, ko enkrat browser naloži applet, ostane naložen. spremembe nimajo glih vpliva, ugasni browser pa ponovno
<miha> to je grdo, ampak vedn tak blo :D
<miha> v appletviewer pa dela?
<t3ch> ne vem ni mi uspelo prek appletviewver zalaufat .. sam normalno java app. pa brek browsera sam na browseru vedno da niam pravic za user.dir al ke ze je pa nobeno branje datotek
<t3ch> uporabljam GTGE game engin pa ne vem kak usat applet viewver
<miha> hm
<t3ch> miha
<t3ch> http://games.m5it.org/snake/snakeapp.html
<t3ch> :)
<miha> v glavnem, java uploader ko ga uporablam ma java.policy.applet datoteko v glavnem imeniku od jar
<t3ch> lih meni dela
<t3ch> :)
<miha> grant {
<miha> permission java.security.AllPermission;
<miha> };
<miha> ok
<miha> men tvoj server ne dela
<miha> Firefox can't find the server at games.m5it.org.
<t3ch> diggat gre?
<t3ch> al ke ne dela
<miha> ** server can't find games.m5it.org.: NXDOMAIN
<t3ch> ka pa samo m5it.org?
<miha> Non-authoritative answer:
<miha> Name:	m5it.org
<miha> Address: 84.255.197.51
<t3ch> te pa morem bind restartat maybe
<t3ch> hmhmhm
<t3ch> ka te to zaj je
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> miha ka to pomeni ce digam @192.168.10.1 games.m5it.org ... dela
<t3ch> ce pa dig @193.2.1.66 games.m5it.org pa ne dela
<t3ch> ka to pomeni da me ta ko mi je dal domain ni neke vrei nareo?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> da ne forwarda requestov za to sranje
<miha> dns serverji ne osvežijo tega takoj, vsak ma svoje nastavitve, kdaj si dodal? :)
<t3ch> vcere ta games sub domain.. sam subdomain takoj osvezi al?
<miha> ne vem
<t3ch> moglo bi pomoje
<t3ch> joj
<t3ch> kurva
<miha> ... velik uspeha...
<t3ch> tnx že gnjavim
<t3ch> :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/303245/Bi-moral-Senica-zaradi-moje-funkcije-oditi-iz-dr%BEave
<Seniorita> ''Bi moral Senica zaradi moje funkcije oditi iz dr�ave?'' - Finance.si
<t3ch> itak
<t3ch> idi v ameriko
<miha> poglej komentar...
<miha> :)
<t3ch> ka mislis s tem da bi blo pravo vprasanje obratno
<t3ch> da naj re kresalka?
<t3ch> oba naj reta
<t3ch> al pa rem jas
<t3ch> kr so v pizdi politiki.... kurve jedne
<miha> katarinca bi bila recimo primerna za ministrico za turizem. rada potuje pa to.
<miha> :D
<miha> to da je pa notranja ministrica je pa v posmeh vsem nam
<miha> kaj češ, tak je to
<t3ch> pomoje so ze tolko sranja naredli da naj samo grejo pa pustijo vse primiru kr se bo vse v vecjem dreku
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kaka ministrica
<t3ch> za kurve je lahko
<t3ch> ce ce
<t3ch> blond bic
<miha> :D
<miha> ma
<miha> ne a ves, ironija je, ko jst verjamem, da ona osebno dokaj pridna.
<miha> sam vsi okol nje, mama, fant, prijatli.. so.. zelo..sumljivi
<miha> .D
<t3ch> pa jebes pridno naj bo prijazno pa naj ne fuka "kurjih tatov" kr je sama kurcev lopov prasica jedna
<t3ch> skup z sinico al what ever it is
<t3ch> materno
<t3ch> jedno
<t3ch> kurcevi politiki
<miha> eh, ona je lepa, senica pa poredn :D
<t3ch> EH
<BigWhale> jutro miha
<miha> pač vloge pr seksu
<BigWhale> :)
<miha> :D
<t3ch> oba sta grda
<miha> o lej ga :9
<t3ch> znotraj kuj smrdi
<t3ch> ko ofne usta mors meter bek
<t3ch> kr gnije
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ma kaj pa vem, mene vedno nasmeji
<t3ch> ce bi bla ded bi te tut?
<t3ch> te pa tak
<t3ch> misli si da ma tica med nogami
<t3ch> mogoce pa ga ma?
<miha> kot salome?
<t3ch> ja
<t3ch> ž:)
<miha> mhm
<t3ch> daj dokler ni tvoja punca je ne zagovarjaj :)
<t3ch> ko pa bo pa jo bos tak spravo v red
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> te pa jo omo meli vsi radi
<t3ch> :]
<miha> nekak ni moj tip, morda za eno noč.. :)
<t3ch> :)
<miha> urska je lepsa. dost lepsa..
<miha> kej takega rajs :D
<t3ch> pr babah tak ni razlike ko pa v velikosti riti
<t3ch> :)
<miha> seveda je razlika. vprašanje je, ali jo želiš gledati in poslušati izven postelje?!
<miha> tudi izven. al pač.
<miha> :D
<miha> v tem je vsa razlika :D
<miha> predstavljaj si jutranjo kavo s katarino...
<t3ch> moja tak spi od 9 do 2 tak da ni panike pr poslusanju
<t3ch> em eh
<t3ch> mam rad mir
<t3ch> sam spijem kafe
<t3ch> skadim kakega
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> baba lezi zadi pa ne mrdne..
<t3ch> tisina
<t3ch> odlicno
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> prvoka pa cujes ko se zbudipa ze jamra
<t3ch> ma kdo take probleme al sam jas
<t3ch> babe majo vsako jutro isto.. vedno so tecne
<t3ch> :)
<miha> jst pa gledam on člank o katarinci
<miha> par divjih komentarjev :D
<t3ch> vsi jih posilajo nekam
<t3ch> :)
<miha> recimo tale je kul:
<miha>     ''Bi moral Senica zaradi moje funkcije oditi iz države?''
<miha> Seveda ne, ampak ideja ni slaba.
<upd0_> you
<miha> jutro
<upd0_> kako
<t3ch> :)
<miha> prophet:
<miha> I doubt regurgitating what he already knows will help.  I'll go along though and add my simple and singular view.  Had the fed simply focused on their primary mandate, that of regulation, and done a decent job of reigning in egregious and dangerous practices the crises would have not occurred.  The primary issue is neither monetary or fiscal, it is regulatory.  The egregious financial practices must end.  That would of course include much of what the fed is doing 
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/readers-letter-ben-bernanke
<Seniorita> A Reader's Letter To Ben Bernanke | zero hedge
<miha> vprašanje kaj je primarno tle :)
<miha> primarno je, da drzavljani na "zahodu" (tud vzhodna EU) mislijo, da jim pripada več, kot dejansko je ustvarjenga in je treba kreditirat. da se da kreditirat dalj časa, je treba kreditno sposobnost mal popravljat. to treba racunovodsko ali monetarno...
<miha> prvo je večinoma kaznivo, drugo zaenkrat ni
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042425495
<Seniorita> OECD: Preveč velikodu&scaron;ne minimalne plače in preblaga pokojninska reforma | Dnevnik
<miha> preblaga reforma bo padla na referendumu... place ki so pod uradno revscino ampak predrage, to pa sramota za drzavo
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/obracun-s-palico-in-streljanje-202840/clanek
<Seniorita> Obračun s palico in streljanje - članek | Črna kronika | Zurnal24.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: proXSign  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4771/new/posts/
<christooss> jo jo
<napsy_> jo
<christooss> kako
<napsy_> tak tak :)
<christooss> vidim da si domeno dobil nazaj
<napsy_> mhm :)
<napsy_> sm se ze ustrasu da sm jo zgubu
<zdobersek> napsy_, a se kej cekiras gnome shell?
<napsy_> vcasih ja
<napsy_> sam zdaj se tk ni prevec spremenil
<christooss> sej kašni so  pa sploh plani
<napsy_> tak bo treba pocakat na bolse graficne drajverje da bo zadeva uporabna za mene :)
<christooss> da se bo Å¡e spremenil
<napsy_> mislim da ne velik
<napsy_> mogoce bojo dodal zeitgeist integracijo
<christooss> sej a ni blo to ključno za gnome3?
<napsy_> mm ja
<napsy_> eden od ciljev
<christooss> no upam, da bodo spoliral
<napsy_> mhm
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> rabim nasvet pri enem onelinerju
<R33D3M33R> if [`grep -c 'natty main' sources.list` -gt 0];then echo 'Cool'; endif;
<R33D3M33R> zakaj to ne dela?
<R33D3M33R> jao, ni endif ampak fi
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> pa Å¡e vseeno ne dela
<CrazyLemon> si prepričan da je if pogoj pravilen
<R33D3M33R> je, grep vrne Å¡tevilko 5
<R33D3M33R> ampak dobim tole: [5: ukaz ni bil najden
<CrazyLemon> grep: invalid option -- 'g'
<R33D3M33R> ni g, ampak c
<CrazyLemon> js dobim tole :)
<R33D3M33R> potem pa quotov nisi skopiral
<CrazyLemon> `grep -c 'lucid main' /etc/apt/sources.list` -gt0
<CrazyLemon> 3: ukaz ni bil najden
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: proXSign  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4771/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> no evo
<R33D3M33R> tu nekaj ne Å¡tima
<R33D3M33R> ker misli, da je ukaz
<R33D3M33R> in ne cifra
<CrazyLemon> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep 'lucid main' | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 3
<R33D3M33R> in kak zdaj 3 spremenim v int? :)j
<R33D3M33R> oz. mojo 5
<CrazyLemon> gugl :D
<R33D3M33R> ok, brb, moram it
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Seznam podprtega hardvera - grafične kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4772/new/posts/
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss> jo
<bogdanov> oo kesi
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> ni te
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> bil sm v bolnici
<bogdanov> aja kvaj blo :S
<christooss> krvavitev v trebuhu
<christooss> sm zgibil ogromno krvi
<christooss> samo so me zdej nafilal
<christooss> tako, da sm zdrav
<bogdanov> aja gadno
<bogdanov> dobr pol :)
<christooss> tako da sm spet ready ownat noobe v openareni :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sm ze mislu
<bogdanov> da na skrivaj
<bogdanov> skill nabiras
<bogdanov> :PP
<christooss> jst upam, da ste ga zdej vi
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> dons zvečer je test
<christooss> k mam infekcijo v rokah
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> upam
<christooss> mate Å¡anso dons :)
<bogdanov> das ga ti zgubu
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> zdj si ratu
<bogdanov> tak k sasa
<bogdanov> izgovori
<bogdanov> k tem ownu
<bogdanov> ;)))
<christooss> pač sam povem dons mogoče še (sicer ne vrjamem :P ) ampak jutri pa ne
<christooss> k bodo antibiotiki čist spucal roke :P
<christooss> :)
<christooss> hehe
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> sj da bo fer
<bogdanov> bom jst z levo
<bogdanov> roko igrov
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> :)))
<christooss> nč nč
<christooss> do your best
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> pejt trenirat zdejle bogdanov pa bomo pol zvečer stestiral
<christooss> k mam filing da je roka že ful bol
<christooss> in je skoraj zdrava
<christooss> tako, da ne bo nič s prednostnjo :)
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> dj ti se
<bogdanov> 1 tedn
<bogdanov> nc ne igrj
<bogdanov> da naberm
<bogdanov> skill
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> nč nč :)
<marko-_--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b17B9IdD4Mo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Danforth - "Predator" (3D HXC-Edited) Support Violent Dancing
<marko-_--> fak kaj pa to dela:>
<marko-_--> francoski hardcore
<marko-_--> pa ker carski video
<marko-_--> fak
<christooss> kr vredu ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Seznam podprtega hardvera - grafične kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4772/new/posts/
<upd> dubr jutr
<christooss> jutro
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> kaj nis u kranj prišel
<upd> tuš*
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBWfBqRDbrM haha kako modela zapakira :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Farmer jumps into hay bale - machine! xD ^^
<zdobersek> :D
<marko-_-> !translate fr en que les langues de putain prennent garde
<Seniorita> that the languages of fucking beware
<marko-_-> !translate fr en je baise tout ce qui me ralentit , en matière de hxc pas de compromis trop de coups bas pour fermer ma gueule, on reste insoumis! hardcore à la mort, Danforth c'est
<Seniorita> I fuck anything that slows me down in the Contents hxc not compromise too many cheap shots to close my mouth, it is rebellious! hardcore death is danforth
<marko-_-> !translate fr en taille pas en enfer on a une armée vendetta dans ta gorge sera entaillée on cherche pas la merde mais vient pas la remuer si tu veux pas finir dedans overdosé. ca?! C'est la rage qui parle enfoiré!
<marko-_-> que les langues de putain prennent garde la CIH bombarde! BOMBARDE!
<Seniorita> size is not in hell has a gun in your throat vendetta will not cut it looks shit but just not move if you want to end up in overdose. ca?! rabies is talking motherfucker!
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> !translate fr en que les langues de putain prennent garde la CIH bombarde! BOMBARDE!
<Seniorita> that the languages of fucking beware ICH bombed! bombed!
<marko-_-> kiro besedilo
<R33D3M33R> jow, kdo je openareno omenjal?
<marko-_-> christooss, bogdanov a gremo oa
<marko-_-> sem ugotovil da ko mam mačka kar dobro aimam
<zdobersek> o jebo vas
<zdobersek> grem instalirat
<zdobersek> spet se bom zageeku
<marko-_-> k
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Seznam podprtega hardvera - grafične kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4772/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Seznam podprtega hardvera - grafične kartice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4772/new/posts/
<marko-_-> pizda
<marko-_-> Å¡e zdej sem pijan
<marko-_-> včeraj sem pijan šel
<marko-_-> na maturantski ples
<marko-_-> od enih kolegov
<marko-_-> pa so me 3x varnostniki ven vrgli
<CrazyLemon> če si tak rebelion
<marko-_-> jah družba me je takega naredila
<marko-_-> lepo sem hotel it not pa me je nek tip ki je bil v gvantu pa verjetno ma 60 kil prijel pa rekel da naj grem ven za njim pa 2 gorili
<marko-_-> on je verjetno bil und3rc0v3r
<marko-_-> in pol je tam sedel pa se z dvema babama pogovarjal
<marko-_-> fak če hočem da kdo umre
<marko-_-> je to on
<marko-_-> zdej ma enkrat avtoriteto neko pa jo čist abjusa
<marko-_-> zarad tega ne moremo met lepih stvari na tem svetu
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ta tip ne ve da si ti Marko Å . ??????!????
<CrazyLemon> mislim kera nesramnost
<marko-_-> sej to sem se tudi jaz vprašal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMklQNn0OH0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;The Mechanic&#39; Trailer
<CrazyLemon> je na voljo za sposojo :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<marko-_-> juhu
<marko-_-> kako si kaj, potencialna sex partnerka?
<zdobersek> in vse tiho je bilo.
<christooss> jo jo
<christooss> how are you on this fine afternoon
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsta6n-YcM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Verlorene Jungs - Genauso wie wir
<marko-_-> dober band
<marko-_-> christooss, a si za openareno
<christooss> marko-_- zdejle ne morem
<christooss> k sm off and on computer
<marko-_-> meh
<christooss> prot večeru enkrat
<marko-_-> mene zvečer ne bo ker se bom alkoholiziral
<marko-_-> lohk pa jutri
<marko-_-> pa gremo 3vs3 CTF
<marko-_-> jst ti CrazyLemon , bogdanov zdobersek  pa R33D3M33R
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> woops
<marko-_-> - CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> 2vs3:>
<sasa84> marko-_-, kaj??
<sasa84> zdobersek, al sem Å¡ele zdj prebrala :)
<marko-_-> kako si kaj?
<sasa84> me je kr na rit vrgl ;)
<christooss> :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon lahko
<sasa84> kristuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus ;)
<christooss> marko-_- lahko
<christooss> :)
<christooss> sasa84 jo
 * sasa84 useka po riti christooss 
<sasa84> :D
<christooss> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne CrazyLemon ne bo..ker ne želim da me kdo pwna in se pol hvali še naslednjih 1440 minut
<christooss> CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> christooss, kr priznej d ti paše, če te nekdo mal po ritki :P
<marko-_-> to so prijateljske igre :>
<christooss> paše že paše
<christooss> :)
<marko-_-> fak
<christooss> sam prov pogrešam že openareno :)
<christooss> mormo nujno danes
<marko-_-> dej christooss poglej to
<R33D3M33R> a pa vam svetlost normalno dela?
<R33D3M33R> ker meni Å¡e vedno ne
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeWUO6v7sEo#t=1m45
<marko-_-> od tuki dale
<Seniorita> YouTube        - DANFORTH "PREDATOR" - 3D HXC MUSIC VIDEO - Paris Hardcore
<marko-_-> pizda ker carski videospot
<christooss> R33D3M33R a v openareni
<R33D3M33R> ja
<christooss> moment
<R33D3M33R> jaz mam Å¡e vedno ful temno vse
<zdobersek1> jst bom spilu kokr bo Amis hotu
<zdobersek1> gejsoni eni
<marko-_-> men amis dela kar kul
<marko-_-> sam mam pa res visok ping v OA
<marko-_-> nad 100
<christooss> a na mojmu serverju al povsod?
<marko-_-> povsod
<christooss> R33D3M33R probaj tole
<christooss> r_ignorehwgamma 1
<christooss> to mam jst v config
<R33D3M33R> ok
<christooss> pol pa še povečat gamma
<christooss> -- \r_gamma 1.9 mam jst
<christooss> k sm mel tud ful temno prej
<R33D3M33R> r_gamma imam že 2
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> pa ne pomaga
<R33D3M33R> ok, v cpanelu od grafične moram na 2 nastaviti
<R33D3M33R> ampak to pomeni, da se vse blešči
<R33D3M33R> tudi na namizju
<upd> if r_ignorehwgamma is 1 then r_gamma will be ignored and the game will stay dark.
<upd> .
<christooss> aja?
<christooss> ne vrjamem
<christooss> :)
<zdobersek1> ip pa to?
<christooss> aja čap to mam jst neki zmešan v quakelive mam drugač k v openarena
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa ta ignorehwgamma sploh nima vpliva
<upd> r_overbrightbits 1
<upd> to dodaj pa dela
<christooss> upd lih to mam jst ja v quakelive :)
<upd> http://openarena.ws/board/index.php?topic=3699.0
<Seniorita> OpenArena too dark
<upd> bytheway :D
<R33D3M33R> že mam enko tam
<upd> mja pravijo daj bug
<bogdanov> re
<upd> re
<christooss> hm kaj pa če daš mapoverbright na 0
<christooss> k default je 2
<christooss> se mi zdi
<christooss> ups ne narobe
<christooss> :)
<R33D3M33R> na nuli sem v temi :P
<R33D3M33R> ok, na kakih 10-15 bo treba dati
<christooss> probi Å¡e r_fullbright
<christooss> na enko spravt
<R33D3M33R> r_overbrightbits je treba dati na 0!
<R33D3M33R> pa dela
<R33D3M33R> ne na 1
<christooss> no evo
<christooss> :)
<R33D3M33R> seta r_mapoverbrightbits "10"
<R33D3M33R> pa to
<R33D3M33R> ok, se strelamo kasneje
<christooss> jup jup
<R33D3M33R> ob kakih osmih?
<Jorky> hula bula
<Grega> mislis huba buba?
<Jorky> ne ne
<Jorky> hula bula
<Jorky> huba buba so žvečilni
<Jorky> :D
<Grega> eh?
<Grega> :)
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> kwa dogaja kej tle?
<Jorky> a vsi sam Å¡e privatkajo?
<Jorky> zmenki pa to
<sasa84> uf, kmal bom mogla Å¡ibat
<Jorky> kam pa?
<Jorky> na wc?
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> kr neki
<sasa84> v glavnem...Å¡ibam na sestank ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte fantički
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov :*
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> živeli!
<bogdanov> oo saska :*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> spet bo crazy lubusumn
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> a kdo prodaja
<bogdanov> ksnga quada
<bogdanov> za realno ceno?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> 8200
<bogdanov> +
<bogdanov> :)
<root__> Eh si me zmislu.
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<matija> Če procesorju manjka nogca...
<matija> A se jo bolj splača pricinit, al vstavit v podnožje?
<bogdanov> jah sm tud
<matija> Al je to misija nemogoče.
<bogdanov> mu ze k je laufal
<bogdanov> brez nogce
<matija> ja če visi v zraku
<matija> (ni vezana nikamor)
<bogdanov> ker proc pa to
<matija> AMD phenom
<christooss> jo a kdo ve zakaj nmap ne vidi win kišt?
<matija> precej Å¡krbast
<christooss> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-255
<bogdanov> christoos
<bogdanov> probi
<bogdanov> -P0
<christooss> samo mene pa router widi
<bogdanov> aja za ceu range
<bogdanov> matija kaj pa si
<bogdanov> delal da setje odlomu
<matija> Eh, brat je nekaj čaral.
<bogdanov> itak pa nevem kako bi prcinu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nepoznam da bi kdo popravu
<matija> cin kladvo?
<matija> kmal boš enga poznal
<christooss> če bo delal :)
<bogdanov> ja
<matija> Samo nevem do kere temperature, lahko segrevam tisto...
<matija> 80C bi moglo prenest brez problema pomoje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> cebo pa vec pa ves kaj bo z procesorjam
<bogdanov> a brze ene nogice
<bogdanov> na laufa?
<matija> no ja, je malo več kot ena
<bogdanov> odvisn tud
<matija> 18:53 < matija> precej Å¡krbas => 7 nogic
<bogdanov> cemu je nogica
<bogdanov> namenjena
<matija> Nevem, Å¡e nism najdu datasheeta
<bogdanov> ceje uzigu pol nevem no
<bogdanov> jah zdj dobr ceje 7
<bogdanov> nimas kj druzga
<bogdanov> kokr pa probat scint
<bogdanov> ce bo delal bo cene
<bogdanov> :)
<matija> Mogoče veš kje amd skriva datasheete?
<bogdanov> to pa neb vedu
<CrazyLemon> !google amd phenom Datasheet
<Seniorita> AMD Family 10h Desktop Processor Power and Thermal Data Sheet - (PUB) http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf
<bogdanov> crazy sta ima
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..lih grem :)
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> dj mi neki rec
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima cool movie si poglej Burke and hare
<bogdanov> iz kje je
<bogdanov> ta saska
<CrazyLemon> kr smešn pa resničn :)
<bogdanov> na cetrtkanju
<bogdanov> u cetrtk
<bogdanov> sm vidu eno podobno njej
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAAHA
<bogdanov> presekal meje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a bi jo zapecal a
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> gor v rakeku nekje je saša
<christooss> CrazyLemon a maš kšn torrent link
<CrazyLemon> christooss nimam nobenga pri roki
<bogdanov> ah pol ni bla ona
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> 127 ur
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kasn film
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> .))
<christooss> aja zdj pa najde
<CrazyLemon> sam tko..angleški film je
<christooss> 127 ur ?
<christooss> CrazyLemon vidm
<christooss> simon pegg je not
<christooss> awesome
<CrazyLemon> in če ne razumete angleškega naglasa..pol raj ne gledat
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> slosubs!
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač je pa cool :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<CrazyLemon> oz. bbs
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> TAKE YOUR TIME
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> kašno hudo komedijo bi jaz gledal:D
<alyosha> kdo ma kašno idejo?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> how high
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tosmo gledali pa že tolkokrat:D
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> sj vem
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> nazadnje ko smo jedli shroomse u amsterdamu.D
<alyosha> sredi filma je tv kr zginu:D
<bogdanov> :))
<hrga> shroomse?
<matija> gobice...
<hrga> aja
<yang> se dobro da nisi koncal v kakem kanalu
<yang> pismo tale amsterdam mors prov pazit kaj si kupis za pojest in kje, recimo lahko narobe preberes cake, je pa space cake pa te odpele nekam
<alyosha> yang:  ni tko hudo ne
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: proXSign  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4771/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: proXSign  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4771/new/posts/
<alyosha> omg če jaz nebom znorew z tem mojim internetom doma
<alyosha> ...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zakva
<alyosha> ma sploh mi ni vec nic jasno
<alyosha> kr naenkrat mi prekine wlan
<alyosha> in ko hocem nazaj conectat ne gre
<alyosha> resetiram laptop
<alyosha> in Å¡e vedno isto
<bogdanov> a je na laptopu problem
<alyosha> na pcju zraven mende dela normalno
<bogdanov> kva pa kabl direktno
<alyosha> ma nwem
<bogdanov> si probu
<alyosha> ewo
<alyosha> in sem sow po kabel
<alyosha> samo kabel iz routerja
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> in isto ne jebe
<alyosha> na drugih racunalnikih dela
<alyosha> resetiram router
<alyosha> poveze u sekundi
<alyosha> ?!
<bogdanov> a to mas ubuntu
<alyosha> ja
<bogdanov> gonilnike za kartico
<bogdanov> mas
<alyosha> ma na winih mi je isto delalo
<alyosha> mozno je sicer da je kaj zjebana kartica
<bogdanov> neki mrezna zajeba ker ce drugim dela
<bogdanov> na istem ruterju
<alyosha> ker je dostikrat padal:D
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> ceje mrezna
<bogdanov> ma to se
<bogdanov> najde rableno
<bogdanov> 10-20eu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sam
<alyosha> ma moram nov laptop nabavit:D
<bogdanov> cudno
<bogdanov> ker
<alyosha> ne dela nic vec normlano na njemu
<bogdanov> mrezna na kabl
<bogdanov> pa wlan kartica
<bogdanov> je locena
<bogdanov> stvar
<alyosha> nista povezane je tako
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> nič mi ni jasno vec res
<bogdanov> hmz..
<alyosha> in tudi ne razumem
<alyosha> zakaj bi pol kr povezalo ko sem resetiral router
<alyosha> če router ni bil problem
<bogdanov> direktno iz
<bogdanov> modema mas
<bogdanov> sanso probat
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> ja to edino ja
<alyosha> samo itak zdaj dela:D
<alyosha> ju3 okli 6h popoldan bo verjetno padu s5:D al pa daens okoli pol noči:D
<alyosha> vedno ob istih urah nekje jebe:DD
<alyosha> to je se ena weird zadeva:D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> pa na drugih rac
<bogdanov> pravs
<bogdanov> da deluje
<bogdanov> super
<alyosha> dela ql
<bogdanov> k so povezani na isti
<bogdanov> rutr
<alyosha> ucasih sicer tudi na unih kaj zatrokira ampak tko 1x na teden
<alyosha> kar je za pričakovat:D
<alyosha> use na istem ja
<alyosha> nwem nwem
<bogdanov> jst bi probu
<alyosha> mozno res da je laptop ze zjeban dobro
<bogdanov> direkt se
<alyosha> pa da ne dela vec uredu
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> na modem
<alyosha> ja sj bom probal naslednjic
<alyosha> ko bo tašn problem
<bogdanov> ker na kabl
<bogdanov> bi mogl delat
<bogdanov> skor zihr
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> wem ja:D kabel je zakon
<alyosha> moram še enga povlečt do sobe:D
<bogdanov> sploh pa
<bogdanov> k pravs
<bogdanov> da na win
<bogdanov> isto dela
<alyosha> samo je 20m ce ga hocem skrit da ni sredi hodnika:/
<bogdanov> driverji
<bogdanov> niso
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> nwem nwem
<bogdanov> mors probat
<bogdanov> mau kombinirat
<alyosha> pa tudi ne sem mislu da je kaj router kriv
<alyosha> pa sem dal firmware dd-wrt
<bogdanov> tud
<alyosha> in isti kurac
<bogdanov> semi pa cudn
<bogdanov> zdi
<bogdanov> da bi crknla
<bogdanov> kartica na kabl
<bogdanov> pa wlan kartica
<alyosha> wem ja je malo čudno:D
<alyosha> samo tudi tko
<alyosha> učiraj lih mi je kr zvok ugasnu
<alyosha> use kao dela ql
<alyosha> samo sliši se ne nič:D
<alyosha> in danes resetiram in isto nič
<alyosha> prej pa je kr začelo delat
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> pa mau bios poglej da nis kej stiku pa spremenu
<bogdanov> sicer za mrezne nastavitve je bl mau
<alyosha> samo ti pravim da laptop ma skoraj 3 leta + padu dostikrat  + 24/7 na kablu ker bat. ne dela več:D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mogoce je odsluzu svoje
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ker model pa to
<alyosha> mm
<alyosha> dell inspirion 1720
<alyosha> si kdaj uveljavljal se zgodi garancijo? ker mam na tem laptopu plačano
<alyosha> in jo mam namen izkoristit:D
<alyosha> 350€ in dobim nov laptop za 1100
<alyosha> samo upam da nimajo kašnih trikov grdih
<alyosha> kao moram met škatlo original al kašne take fore
<alyosha> čeprav ga bom zažgal pa bom reku da je use zgorelo kar spada zraven:D
<R33D3M33R> a pozna kdo program r?
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> big bang to?
<alyosha> ja
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> mam tud sam na enem
<bogdanov> od laptopu
<bogdanov> na dell studio 1735
<bogdanov> nevem kako to poteka
<alyosha> ma jaz sem bral
<alyosha> lih zdj en dan s5
<alyosha> kao da prineseš tam
<alyosha> in če je vrednost popravila preveč
<alyosha> ti ga zamnejajo
<alyosha> oz. lahko menjaš za kakšen drugi izdelk te vrednosti
<alyosha> samo kao moraš met use original zadeve zraven
<alyosha> in zdj nevem če te lahko tu kaj jebejo
<alyosha> mogu bi dobit koga ki dela tam
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> use shranjen
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: proXSign  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4771/new/posts/
<bogdanov> tko da cez ene 4 let
<bogdanov> k mam 5 let
<bogdanov> se zgodi
<alyosha> ja pol mislim da nebi smelo bit pronblema sploh
<bogdanov> ga vrzem u tla
<bogdanov> zihr
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> hehe:D
<bogdanov> mam
<alyosha> samo moraš pazit da bo razbit dvolj:D
<bogdanov> pa kolega
<bogdanov> k je izvedu
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> in ga lah prasam
<bogdanov> kako pa kaj
<alyosha> in je dobu?
<alyosha> no no
<alyosha> prasaj
<bogdanov> je dobu
<alyosha> pa lahko na ubuntu.si daste kr eno temo:D
<bogdanov> sam nevem kaj use mors met
<alyosha> ker dosrti ljudi to zanima
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> tud prodajalc
<bogdanov> tko rece
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> pomoje je ena
<bogdanov> caka da se zavarujejo
<bogdanov> pomoje mors use papirje imet in to an
<bogdanov> a na bigbangovi
<alyosha> ma pomoje pa ne...ker itak oni so pradali miljon tehgarancij pride nazaj pa jih samopar uveljavit
<bogdanov> strani nc nepise
<alyosha> pise u unem letaku
<alyosha> ki ga dobis zraven
<alyosha> samo je use tko napisano
<bogdanov> ja vem
<bogdanov> tist modr
<alyosha> da si razlaga usak po svoje
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> bom prasu
<alyosha> bi blo super
<bogdanov> ker morm tud
<alyosha> nic moram it zdj cene bo punca jezna:D
<bogdanov> jst za u nadalno vedt
<bogdanov> :)=
<alyosha> hehe
<bogdanov> ajd
<alyosha> se cujemo
<alyosha> ajd
<bogdanov> :)
<zdobersek1> kuga zj fantje
<DominiCanes-win> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y4VCcWbm5Q
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Wretch 32 - Traktor (Brookes Brothers Remix)
<DominiCanes-win> pa tequila pa je  zur
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne poznam programa R "poznam" pa programski jezik R :D
<R33D3M33R> no, to je isto
<R33D3M33R> ampak mojo težavo sem že rešil :)
<CrazyLemon> se s statistiko ukvarjaš? :)
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<R33D3M33R> ampak samo postrani
<R33D3M33R> jao, prej so vsi bili happy nad openareno, zdaj pa nobenega ni :P
<christooss> vadap
<R33D3M33R> ja, a bomo šli, v tem primeru rebootam, če ne, potem grem igrat ra2 :O
<christooss> nevem pomoje nobenga ni zdej okol
<christooss> za
<christooss> jst sm
<zdobersek1> dj dj
<zdobersek1> gremo
<R33D3M33R> povej ip
<christooss> no potem pa 5 minut
<christooss> da mi zalaufa server
<R33D3M33R> da vidim ping :)
<christooss> okol 80
<christooss> boš mel ping
<R33D3M33R> bo za zdržat
<R33D3M33R> v Å¡tudentskem domu sem imel tam 40 :D
<christooss> aja a sta si zloudala paket
<R33D3M33R> na public serverjih
<R33D3M33R> kateri paket
<R33D3M33R> a 0.8.5?
<christooss> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45675/baseoa/openarena_mape.tar.gz
<christooss> tale
<christooss> odpakirat v .openarena/baseoa
<christooss> da bodo pk3 fajli v baseoa pristali
<christooss> k mam te mape na serverju za igrat
<christooss> pa ful slab upload
<R33D3M33R> aha
<christooss> zdobersek1 ti tud
<R33D3M33R> je pa 0.8.5?
<christooss> jup
<zdobersek1> v ~/.openarean/baseoa?
<christooss> jup
<R33D3M33R> ok, samo popravek povlečem
<R33D3M33R> tak da bo trajalo ~5 min
<R33D3M33R> :)
<christooss> evo konektita semle
<christooss> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<zdobersek1> pridem za ~10 min
<R33D3M33R> meni piše awaiting challenge :P
<christooss> upam, da bo boljs stabilnost
<christooss> k linijo mam jst u kurcu
<upd> kurac je to če pijan lovdaš podnapise pa drug dan ugotoviš da so vsi ruski hah
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> bit
<bogdanov> pa ornk
<bogdanov> pijan
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ja je kr blo ja :)) čej pa ista zastava
<upd> err* podobna
<bogdanov> hh
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> re
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  si vidu now fhm?:D
<napsy> cer
<alyosha> helo
<Sky[x]> čer
<CrazyLemon> alyosha FHM?
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-20
<upd0> ole ole
<upd0> !google slovenia gtm time
<Seniorita> Slovenia http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/european-union/slovenia/
<upd> !translate sl en izgleda
<Seniorita> looks
<upd> !translate en sl seems
<Seniorita> Zdi se,
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> matija
<bogdanov> as zrihtu kej
<matija> rihtam rihtam....
<matija> a misleš procesor?
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> :)
<matija> tisto bom drugič naredu
<matija> *probal nardit
<matija> Že zadnič sm skori doživu živčni zlom, ko sm 20 minut gledal v nogce in jih glihal.
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kurc je to ja
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCvkclwBRjM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Shrek 2 - I Need a Hero
<marko-_-> to je verjetno najboljši del iz filma na svetu
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> kdo ksno
<bogdanov> plato
<bogdanov> am2
<bogdanov> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<upd> nop
<upd> !translate en sl stride
<Seniorita> Korak
<upd> :o
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<upd> um
<upd> kdo tu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutrto
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<christooss_> jutro
<neett> keri digitalec naj nabavim okoli 100€
<neett> ?
<sasa84_> kolegica je kupla nikona za 100...ful zadovolna
<upd> :)
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a ima arnes kak irc kanal?
<Sky[x]> pomoje da ne
<Sky[x]> em em ker hosting v slo kupt za page zbiram predloge  ? :D
<R33D3M33R> jaz trenutno hostam pri zabec.net
<upd> si-shell.net
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R arnes je helpless
<R33D3M33R> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> sm poslal dvakrat mail pa že par mescev nobenga odgovora
<R33D3M33R> meni so zdaj Å¡e vedno odgovorili
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat na dva različna maila that is :)
<CrazyLemon> info@ ter helpdesk@
<R33D3M33R> samo jaz bi rabil pomoč zdaj
<R33D3M33R> no, tudi jaz sem poslal maile tja...
<R33D3M33R> pa sem vedno dobil odgovor
<R33D3M33R> you are doing it wrong ;)
<CrazyLemon> is there a right way of doing it ?
<R33D3M33R> ja, je... spoštovani ... bla bla bla ... v upanju, da čimprej odgovorite Vas lepo pozdravljam ,,, itd :D
<CrazyLemon> spoštovani ..right :>
<CrazyLemon> sm pa dal "Zahvaljujem se vam za vaš čas ter trud." ..that should be good enough
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno ni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> jah, pa ni :P
<R33D3M33R> moraš biti ultra prijazen :D
<CrazyLemon> no dj napiš ti en mail
<R33D3M33R> jaz maile brez spoštovani v spam mečem :D
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> za statistiko dostopa do slovenskega ubuntu mirrorja :)
<R33D3M33R> no, bom premislil :P
<CrazyLemon> no dj..spoštovani bla bla bla..statistika dostopa do slovenskega ubuntu mirrorja bla bla bla..spoštovan pozdrav blabla Vas lepo pozdravljam bla bla andrej M.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> jaz moram biti prijazen, ker imam glavni mail pri njih :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<christooss_> jo a kdo pozna kšn kur torrent program k ma kul pa uporaben web vmesnik
<christooss_> pa cli based mora bit
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> transmission je kul btw sam me zanima če so kakšne druge opcije
<R33D3M33R> rtorrent?
<christooss_> ok tud ta je že na listi :)
<R33D3M33R> web interface zanj pa je rtgui
<christooss_> od prej k sm ga na kompu uporablu
<R33D3M33R> ktorrent: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=536
<Seniorita> ktorrent.org - View topic - Shell script to control KT
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ utorrent ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ni pa cli based ..je sam server pa webUI
<christooss_> kul
<CrazyLemon> in christooss_
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> si že odgovoril tistemu na mail
<CrazyLemon> glede NM odprte kode ?
<christooss_> u ne pozabil k sm šele v petek iz bolnice prišel
<christooss_> ups
<christooss_> tnx for reminding
<CrazyLemon> no dj prosim te povej mu da si bil v bolnici
<CrazyLemon> ker verjetno misli da smo lame in da ne odgovarjamo na maile
<christooss_> valda
<CrazyLemon> NE BOMO BILI KOT LUGOS GADDEMIT!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<christooss_> jup
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2f7W8NDlUg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Slon in Sadež - Alkohol Ni Zakon
<zdobersek> k  marko-_- pa se edn
<Sky[x]> Sumatra PDF hehe :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> eh ja kdo here?
<napsy> here
<Sky[x]> znoru bom k mi ne rata spravt skupej dizajna v fireworksu
<Sky[x]> čist sem brez idej :S
<nafisa> ok, zdaj sem pa prisla se v to sobo :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> ojla
<Sky[x]> ket je kšn sonce dons no da bi šel mal lavfat grrr :>
<nafisa> ne vem ... nimam okna :)
<nafisa> v turciji je mogoce sonce :)
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ej kdo si sploh ti ? :D
<nafisa> ena, ki ima probleme s kompom ...
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> in kle bom, dokler mi bo wireless delal :D
<Sky[x]> in ti lahko kako pomagamo :P
<nafisa> ja, saj sem na forumu pisala
<nafisa> nova na ubuntuju ...
<napsy> welcome
<nafisa> tny
<nafisa> tnx*
<Sky[x]> nova kandidatka za slikat s slo ubuntu majčko :D
<nafisa> kdo?
<Sky[x]> ti hehe :P
<nafisa> neeee
<nafisa> to najdite kako sexy z vsaj normalno postavo
<Sky[x]> bomo najel stilistko pa uno za makeup boš čist ko nova :)
<nafisa> ok, ocke mam baje lepe :D hahaha
<nafisa> lahko mi na lice napisete ubuntu slo :D
<nafisa> s photoshopom :D lol
<nafisa> a mi je spet vrglo ven net? :s
<christooss_> ne
<nafisa> this thing is killing me
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a kej photoshop obladaš ?
<nafisa> ne ... to moj kolega dela :)
<nafisa> sam ne na mojih fotkah :)
<Sky[x]> nism mislu fotk ampak tko kšne dizajne če riše :D
<nafisa> njega vprasat treba ...
<nafisa> ne forbcam prevec
<nafisa> ponavad sem jaz tista oseba, ki odgovarja ...
<nafisa> no ... ne pri ubuntu problemih :D
<Sky[x]> evo matija lahko pohekamo ker je root :D
<nafisa> matija mataja zenskam nagaja ... :)
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> hec
<matija> :S
<matija> če sm pa zagnal X-e pod root, pa se mi ne da zresetirat
<nafisa> ja, no ... ni root na mojem kompu :)
<matija> se zanašam na irssi.
<nafisa> bi bilo fajn pa ce bi bil :)
<nafisa> a mi je zdaj net crknu?
<matija> niti ne.
<nafisa> ok ... danes pa dolgo dela
<matija> if(rand()!=PI)cajt za kafe...
<nafisa> eni to lahko pijejo :)
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> eni ne smemo :)
<matija> povišan prtisk?
<nafisa> zadnje cajte, ja ...
<nafisa> mi kri iz nosa buta
<matija> po kafetu? o.O
<nafisa> bom mogla vec na stangi plesat
<nafisa> tudi, ce ne pijem kave :)
<matija> z glavo po dol, dobra ideja
<nafisa> no, nisem se tam ...
<nafisa> imam samo stango
<nafisa> pol pa improvizacije :)
<nafisa> smo imeli sinoci moski striptiz ... pa so se fantje kar odrezali :)
<nafisa> ok, saj smo ze meli tud veckrat zenske na stangi ... nic bat
<nafisa> right ... pravilo st. 1: ne omenjaj moskega striptiza, ker so potem vsi tiho :))
<matija> xD
<marko-_-> zdobersek, a se igra openarena?
<nafisa> joined .... left ...
<matijja> left.. đoint
<nafisa> enmu sem dala mojo cifro ... 090 90 00
<matijja> spet sm posolil kafe:$
<marko-_-> kdo je pa nafisa
<nafisa> na enem drugem chatu
<marko-_-> a/s/l
<Jorky> :)
<marko-_-> odgovori nafisa :>
<nafisa> ena, ko nima pojma o ubuntu-ju ...
<nafisa> in ga ima na kompu
<Jorky> ker nick hehe
<Jorky> nafisa
<Jorky> kaj to pomen?
<nafisa> neko indijsko ime
<nafisa> nisem se poglabljala vanj, Jorky
<Jorky> nice
<marko-_-> sounds cool, that's enough
<Jorky> :)
<nafisa> has left
<nafisa> men pa net crknu
<matijja> In ko slabše več ne more biti, gre na bolje...čudno
<hrga> .
<nafisa> kje gre na bolje?
<matijja> pri meni
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> pri meni pa bo, ko mi bo wireless prov delu ... pa ko ne bom mela več vnetja zgornjih dihal :)
<matijja> linksysov ruter?
<matijja> Pri meni je dovolj da vržem brata iz interneta, pa začne vse delat.
<nafisa> ne ... driver :(
<matijja> Eh, jst bom mogu tudi pohekat driver od wlana:S
<matijja> Pa se mi ne da.
<nafisa> jst pa nič uporabnega ne najdem
<nafisa> ni free :)
<nafisa> pa tudi za tisto, k ni free ... nič ne najdem
<nafisa> sem rekla že mojmu ...
<nafisa> pa tud ni našel
<nafisa> poleg vsega nimam pojma o ubuntuju ... :)
<nafisa> kaj mi nuca topless, če pa mi ne dela wireless ... ne morem se niti prec cam pokazat :D
<nafisa> prek*
<matijja> :D:D
<nafisa> saj ni kaj velik za videt ... nekej masti pod kožo :))
<matijja> Enkrat se mi zdi, da je tako prekinjalo, ker sem imel več dhclientov vklopljenih.
<nafisa> na kablu mi pa vse lepo dela
<nafisa> kako lahko ljudje odgovarjajo autorespondu? če pa imam napisano, da naj ne pišejo, da je to  to?
<matijja> keremu autorespondu?
<nafisa> na chat386 mam away status
<matijja> ...nč novga
<matijja> Vedno več jih ne zna brati.
<matijja> Btw.: obstaja kak programček za poslušat komade iz youtuba?
<nafisa> nekej sem gledala po netu
<nafisa> za linuxe nisem našla nič uporabnega
<matijja> ...iščem programček brez GUI-ja...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a so ti kej pomagal tile geeki? :))
<alyosha> zdj bo CrazyLemon  pomagal on je übergeek:D
<nafisa> ne ... Å¡e :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  sividu fhm now?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma jebote fhm kdaj sm js fhm gledau :)
<matijja> @nafisa, maš realtekovo kartico?
<matijja> ane ane?
<nafisa> ja
<alyosha> je naša "sošolka" na naslovnici:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa si probala moj nasvet kar se tiče 10.10 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha še en razlog več  zakaj ne gledat FHM :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> sj je ql fhm
<nafisa> ne morem ga dol potegnit ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kako ne? :S
<nafisa> ja, ce mi net takoj frizne
<matijja> po možnosti rtl8192/8191
<CrazyLemon> a nisi rekla da ti frizne samo če je neaktivna povezava ?
<nafisa> ne
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- rtl8187se
<CrazyLemon> matijja even
<nafisa> poskušam odpret kako stran ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://slo-tech.com/novice/t456150
<nafisa> pa kr, da server ni dosegljiv
<matijja> Da ti ne samo dhcp odpove..
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ti vedno tko dela wireless al samo zdej ? :)
<nafisa> skos
<nafisa> pa nisem vedela zakaj ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa odpri terminal pa probaj recimo
<matijja> mah, source pa en dan dela
<CrazyLemon> ping -n 5 www.arnes.si
<nafisa> zdajle mi rekordno dolgo drži linija
<CrazyLemon> em..tam je -c
<CrazyLemon> in ne -n
<nafisa> se mi je zdel :)
<nafisa> ker tole ni delal
<nafisa> connect: Invalid argument
<CrazyLemon> ja..mal sm zamešal :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti pinga kaj?
<nafisa> PING www.arnes.si (193.2.1.87) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nafisa> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=6.62 ms
<nafisa> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=2 ttl=59 time=2.94 ms
<nafisa> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=3 ttl=59 time=6.12 ms
<nafisa> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=4 ttl=59 time=3.02 ms
<nafisa> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=5 ttl=59 time=6.57 ms
<nafisa> --- www.arnes.si ping statistics ---
<nafisa> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms
<nafisa> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.944/5.058/6.622/1.704 ms
<CrazyLemon> torej dnsji delajo
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> katere strani pa ti ne odpira ?
<nafisa> vse mi odpira ...
<nafisa> samo kr na1x freezne
<matijja> Meni največkrat wlan prekine, ker kliknem tist baton za prekinit wlan namesto f12...
<nafisa> je že moj gledal ... ko je doma v ubuntuju pa je programer pa vse ...
<nafisa> ne, ne delam tega
<matijja> Če pa sta tako blizu:S
<nafisa> če bi mi prekinilo, bi mi napisalo
<nafisa> jst imam Pause zraven F12
<matijja> In v kakih logih se nič ne pritožuje?
<nafisa> kako to misliš?
<matijja> /var/log/messagesat
<nafisa> ne
<matijja> (brez -at nakonc...)
<nafisa> nope
<nafisa> to je že moj gledal
<matijja> če si daš ndiswrapper, pa poženeš driver za windowse?:D
<nafisa> ja, saj to sem spraševala ...
<nafisa> kako se to obnese?
<matijja> precej vredu
<matijja> no ja, jaz imam problem ker se mi 64bitni driver obesi
<matijja> 32 dela vredu
<nafisa> a to je potem treba to inštalirat ...
<matijja> sicer pa je to samo za arhitekturo x86 (nebi smelo bit problema)
<nafisa> pa Å¡e posebej win driverje?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa glej tale vodič http://www.chazco.co.uk/post.php?po=37
<Pepelka> CHAZCO - Using the Windows driver for the RTL8187SE on Ubuntu 9.10
<matijja> .sys in .inf rabiš
<CrazyLemon> kle pa maš driver http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=40&PFid=40&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187SE
<CrazyLemon> in dovolj je .inf
<Pepelka> Realtek
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem jest..l8r
<matijja> brez .sys?
<nafisa> ej ... moram it ... družinske obveznosti ... se še kaj javim
<nafisa> žal
<nafisa> hvala za vse
<nafisa> mwa mwa
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  loool
<alyosha> si vidu ti
<alyosha> ponujam pornografijo:D
<alyosha> smao pizda nisem opazu da nebi delalo
<alyosha> weird
<alyosha> in nwem nimam na freDNS ampak na afraid.org
<Sky[x]> a dela font calibri v vseh browserjih ?
<alyosha> http://www.angelfire.com/al4/rcollins/style/fonts.html
<Pepelka> Font guide for webmasters
<alyosha> ha tu ga sploh ni umes:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej ni važno kje..cela domena mooo.com je šla :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<alyosha> jih moram tožit
<Sky[x]> na s-t piše: )
<alyosha> izpad prometa
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> samo so hudi tej američani res
<zdobersek> KJE STE NISTE openarena?
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7POzV9h24&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Rajon Rondo Tries To Sneak Into Miami Heat Huddle
<alyosha> lol
<marko-_-> <CrazyLemon> marko-_- rtl8187se
<marko-_-> ?
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon> matijja even
<Sky[x]> swašta
<Sky[x]> fireworks mi napiše not enought memory :(
<Sky[x]> jst res rabm enga MBPja :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  povej kašen dober film da gledamo
<alyosha> po možnosti komedija
<R33D3M33R> kje je Senorita? :P
 * gapi is back (gone 40:30:30)
<gapi> alyosha poglej gods must be crazy
<zdobersek> Seniorite ni, je Pepelka
<R33D3M33R> :(
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<alyosha> hehe gapi to sem gledal ze parkrat:D zdj pred kratkim je bil lih na tv s5
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so pa hudi ja:D
<Tadej> cakamo na top gear :)
<bogdanov> re
<upd> :)
<Grega> u saj res
<Grega> 05?
<Grega> na TL je ze eno uro
<nafisa> Prosimo vas, da imate pogovore, kateri niso povezani z distribucijo Ubuntu, na #ubuntu-si-offtopic - hvala!
<nafisa> hehe
<zdobersek> JA!
<nafisa> sem šla na offtopic tud ... da me ne bodo linčali :)
<Grega> wtf?! se ena zenska? kam gre ta svet..
<Grega> :))
<upd> nafisa a ti že dela wireless :D
<nafisa> tako kot prej :)
<upd> pol pa kr s kablom povezat :)
<nafisa> ja, morm pol lohtro nekje staknit ...
<nafisa> da dosezem switch
<nafisa> pol pa se dost dolg kabel
<nafisa> ene 10 m bi po moje blo dost
<upd> heh, no če je stacionarni pc, pol ni problem
<nafisa> bne
<nafisa> netbooka imam
<nafisa> ne*
<upd> aja :)
<nafisa> pa ga vlačim vsepovsod
<upd> ja pol kabel ne pride v poštev heh
<nafisa> na faxu kabl :D
<upd> kakšen faks je pa to da mate kable :D
<nafisa> ne, da bi mogla met kabel :D
<upd> heh ja
<upd> ma niti ni tko neumno kot se sliši, ko se jih je pri nas 80 hotlo povezat na wifi je vse crknilo
<nafisa> mogoče pri operacijskih sistemih bi se še dal ...
<nafisa> za plonkanje :D
<nafisa> ja, na FRI/FE je en filme dol vlekel
<nafisa> pa noben ni zraven prišel
<upd> hah ja :) tam se vedno prfoksi pol pizdijo k se ne morejo povezat
<nafisa> si se hotel povezat pa ni Å¡lo
<upd> ija
<upd> PR-JA-FRI, Uroš Lotrič;
<upd> pol pa veš kje je ta učilnica
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ja, pri nas za statistiko je foxa bila na msn-ju vmes ... je imela na steno sl platn al kaj je že ... pa jo je sin vmes spraševal, k je bil bolan, kako dolgo se kuhajo jajca
<upd> lol
<matijja> sine zresni se...
<matijja> cel fax te gleda
<nafisa> ja, saj tista ženska nima več statistike
<nafisa> zdaj me bo pa vse pogosteje iz linije metalo
<upd> 10.10 si naloži
<nafisa> bom ... samo da si ga nekje dol potegnem
<nafisa> pa si nrdim pol lepo live USB ...
<upd> super
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> lp špmeni, da si prišel, ali da greš? (brez zamere ... ne vem ...)
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da sm pršu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> aaa ... živjo
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da si na friju..lepo to! :)
<nafisa> ni moja matična fakulteta ...
<nafisa> ampak ok ...
<nafisa> pol predmetov imam tam
<nafisa> ok, več kot pol ... še izbirne
<CrazyLemon> kera pa je tvoja matična fakulteta ?
<CrazyLemon> fmf?
<nafisa> upravna
<CrazyLemon> in tok mate predmetov na fri?   fajn to :)
<nafisa> 6 na fri ... 4 na fu
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<nafisa> samo odkar je bolonc ... so postali nekam naduvani ...
<CrazyLemon> naduvani? v kerem smislu :)
<nafisa> prej sem bila na fe ... uni ... po tastarem sistemu ... je bilo bolje
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj pa vem..js sm bil na starem sistemu..in sm zdej na boloncu..po pravici ne vidim velike razlike..razn tega da je zdej program dosti bl zanimiv
<nafisa> sinigoj me je po izpisu na čaj povabil :)
<CrazyLemon> in pa to da so  zdej bl pain in the arse kar se tiče prisotnosti
<nafisa> prisotnost pri meni ni problem
<nafisa> mogoče manjkam, če zbolim al pa ko sem imela preiskave ... to je bilo pa minimalno izostajanje od prisotnosti
<CrazyLemon> sej niti js nism manjka pri teh predmetih...sam je vseen pain in the arse k ti se neda pa moraš tam bit :)
<CrazyLemon> manjkal*
<nafisa> zato imam netbooka :D
<nafisa> eni pa umts telefone ... potem sem pa jst nekej na FB napisala ... pol predavalnice pa komentiralo :D
<CrazyLemon> no to je tudi res :)
<nafisa> eni so kar filme med predavanji gledali ...
<nafisa> to se je čist razvadilo ...
<CrazyLemon> mladina..kaj češ!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> zato si nisem smela zapiskov na komp pri operacijskih sistemih delat
<nafisa> sem bila jezna, ko sem printala celo tisto buklo
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ste Peera mel pri OS?
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan :)
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> saj peer je ql
<CrazyLemon> je ok..čeprav nič pametnega ne pove
<CrazyLemon> več ali manj bere s prosojnic
<nafisa> isto, kar je v knjigi
<nafisa> samo po slovensko
<nafisa> na vajah je bil pa strog
<nafisa> ajs
<bogdanov> kvaj crazy aj kj novga za sposodt?
<CrazyLemon> a ste mel kaj bash-a pri OS? al je to pri rač. komunikacijah ?
<nafisa> ne, pri OS je
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov the mechanic - akcija
<CrazyLemon> al pa burke and hare - angleška komedija
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> no, jst morm naredit naloge za bash ...
<nafisa> simester, ki prihaja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa maš na forumu ene par vprašanj glede basha..ter odgovorov
<nafisa> ostalo imam
<nafisa> saj no ... ce mi je eno nalogo ocenil 99 posto
<nafisa> kje je smisel?
<CrazyLemon> jah..mogoče moraš vse naloge met nad 50% :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač ne narediš..vsaj tko je pri nekaterih predmetih
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa gledajo povprečje nalog
<nafisa> ni bla to fora ...
<nafisa> 3 procente mi je zmanjkalo
<nafisa> pri 4ih nalogah je pa bil čuden procent
<nafisa> ne 50, ampak 49
<nafisa> un prej 99 ...
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..ta semester mene čakajo OS ter bash :)
<nafisa> hehe, lahko delava skup :D lol
<nafisa> saj bom sama
<CrazyLemon> misliš lahk prepišeš od mene? :)))
<nafisa> primerjajo naloge
<nafisa> ne, nočem prepisovat
<nafisa> sama bom
<nafisa> zato sem pa pogorela, ker nočem, da bi od koga prepisovala
<CrazyLemon> edino prav..sj ti ne bi niti dal :)   lahk pa ti ponudim par hintov
<nafisa> a moje si pa talajo okol :D
<nafisa> naspankala bi jih
<nafisa> nobenmu ne posojam več mojega lapija topija
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo Å¡e en film http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn1DsJZXKqY      drama/akcija :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - The Next Three Days Trailer (HD)
<nafisa> no ... si bom pa vsekakor kaj pogledala, če so kaki nasveti tukaj okoli tega
<bogdanov> oks
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> nafisa če ne pa prašaš kle..ker tukaj je dost inteligentnih fantov :)
<nafisa> ja, saj vem, da jst sem bolj ponesrečen primerek ... :)
<nafisa> tako da ... prov pridejo kdaj taki fantje
<CrazyLemon> "taki" ? :))
<nafisa> ja, inteligentni :)
<CrazyLemon> aahh..inteligentni :D
<nafisa> ne bom rekla inteligentni spodaj ... ampak zgoraj ... ja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če veš ampak pri nas se inteligenca seli..tko da ne moreš pričakovat inteligenco sam zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> ojoj ... sunce žarko ...
<nafisa> nobenga impotentnega kle? :P
<CrazyLemon> to ti pa ne bi vedu povedat :D   in po pravici povedano me take informacije ne zanimajo :D
<nafisa> k takim se tud tipi ne bojijo it :D
<nafisa> na inštrukcije :D
<CrazyLemon> a tipi se bojijo it k potentnim? :D
<nafisa> ja, nimam pojma ... lahko pa greš k enim mojim kolegom :D hahaha
<nafisa> pa sprobaš :D
<nafisa> inštrukcije :P
<CrazyLemon> em..ne potrebujem inštrukcij ! :))
<nafisa> hecam te, no
<nafisa> jst jih kdaj rabim
<CrazyLemon> vem no :)
<CrazyLemon> no tole se v tem kontekstu čudno sliši..ampak ok..i get your point :D
<nafisa> samo ... takrat, ko je kri v zgornji glavi
<nafisa> moj ima bolj inštrukcije s spodnjo ... pa bi kdaj rabila še z zgornjo ...
<CrazyLemon> jah počak kako uro da pride kriv na tapravo mesto..matr si ti zahtevna punca :D
<nafisa> sem, ja
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> tell me sth. new
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> včasih bi kakemu mal transfuzije krvi dala ...
<nafisa> ok ... samo da si dam v opomnik, da moram potegnit dol 10.10
<nafisa> ker bom drugače pozabla
<CrazyLemon> še nisi 10.10 dol dala? :)   ja kaj pa počneš jebelacesta.. že ob treh sm ti to svetoval :D
<nafisa> ne morem :)
<nafisa> mi tako slabo vleče ... da mi če video call na skaypu ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kako nemoreš..sej zdej ti očitno povezava normalno dela :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<nafisa> samo irca mam loh prižganega
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kak chat
<CrazyLemon> pa ti normalno 'vleče' če si priključena direkt na modem ?
<nafisa> aha
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če si direkt na router? tudi?
<nafisa> tolk, kot je linija
<nafisa> na switch
<nafisa> al pa na gateway
<nafisa> ok dela ...
<nafisa> wlan pa ne
<CrazyLemon> no če ti bo normalno delal 10.10 remix..preden inštaliraš 10.10 probaj še tiste windows driverje dat gor
<nafisa> drugače bom pa šla k unmu na FE gor v laboratorij pa rekla, naj mi on poštima
<CrazyLemon> on bo reku "ubuntu? ah bejž no bejž..dej windows gor!"  :))
<nafisa> mi je že rekel :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> no sj ..tipično :D
<nafisa> samo ... dokler ne naredim OS na faxu ... ne dam ubuntuja dol pa da me kdo linča ko so vola včasih
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej..a bi ti napisala tvoje izkušnje z ubuntujem? :)
<nafisa> auuu ... raje ne :D
<CrazyLemon> rabmo še več ženskih mnenj ..tko da se lahk objavi na forumu/blogu/fb/twitter/etc
<CrazyLemon> dej no..sj to je 20min max. :D
<nafisa> en cel dan sem se zafrkavala, da mi je vse za prvo silo delalo
<CrazyLemon> sj ni treba bit pozitivno mnenje..ampak bi blo fajn :p
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzG3u5fudLk
<Pepelka> YouTube        - NEDELJKO BAJIC BAJA-OFICIR S RUZOM
<nafisa> za winse mam pa dobro uro ... mogoče uro pa pol pa imam spedenano do konca
<nafisa> z vsemi oslarijami
<CrazyLemon> jah to si se cel dan zafrkavala ker verjetno prej nisi niti vedla kaj ubuntu je :)
<nafisa> ja, ne glih
<nafisa> v avli sem vidla ...
<CrazyLemon> ja..tisti 8.04 ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ampak tist saks :D
<nafisa> pa na vajah smo meli gor na mac-ih virtualne mašine
<nafisa> pa mi je netbook remix velik bolj zanimiv, kot desktop :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..k boš probala 10.10 boš pol vidla da ne rabiš cel dan :)
<nafisa> aha, ok :)
<nafisa> saj sem že 2x dala tole gor ...
<nafisa> prvič, ker nisem vedela, kaj je narobe, ko sem pri starših rihtala pppoeconf ...
<nafisa> pa sem kr sformatirala, ker nisem mela še nič gor
<nafisa> potem pa jovo na novo
<CrazyLemon> tako kot vsi pravi windows uporabniki! :))
<nafisa> winse sem mela pa leto pa pol gor
<bogdanov> WIN FTW??!?!?!
<nafisa> pa vsak teden pucat registre ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov dej trollat ja :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<nafisa> tuki pa sploh ne vem, če morem kaj delat ...
<nafisa> edino, kar iščem po netu, če mi kje kako napako javlja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa glede registrov? ne
<CrazyLemon> glede fragmentacije? ne
<CrazyLemon> posodobit AV? ne
<nafisa> ja, registrov pa res ne :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> edino, kar mi po drugi inštalaciji OSa ne dela, je to, da mi ne spusti skozi inštalacijo wine-a
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš da te ne spusti skozi? kaj pa napiše ?
<bogdanov> ujko copatko
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> am ... ne spomnem se ... to že 2 meseca nazaj
<nafisa> grem pogledat
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol..dej pejt bajo poslušat :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa še bolš
<CrazyLemon> pomagaj kle punci
<CrazyLemon> ker grem js pod tuš
<CrazyLemon> pa boš lahk ti čika papuča a prav? :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ni cajta
<bogdanov> zato si ti kle te placujem
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem...tuš tajm
<nafisa> ok ... saj še iščem
<upd> !google maps jadranska ulica 19, Ljubljana
<Pepelka> Zemljevid jadranska ulica 19 >> Mister-Map.com -  1 http://www.mister-map.com/www/results.php?q=jadranska+ulica+19&amp;page=1&amp;lang=sl&amp;btn=Iskati
<nafisa> am ...  tole mi izpiše
<nafisa> checking for -lfreetype... not found
<nafisa> configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built.
<nafisa> Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this.
<nafisa> Configure failed, aborting install.
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ./configure --without-freetype
<bogdanov> alpa freetype
<bogdanov> naloz
<nafisa> sem probala ... pa mi zavrne
<bogdanov> kvat zavrne
<bogdanov> http://sunilthaha.wordpress.com/2009/11/01/qt-lfreetype-problem-on-ubuntu/
<nafisa> ./configure: line 1636: config.log: Permission denied
<nafisa> ./configure: line 1646: config.log: Permission denied
<Pepelka> Qt &#8211; -lfreetype problem on ubuntu &laquo;  The Lab Rat
<bogdanov> sudo?
<bogdanov> sudo ./configure --without-freetype
<bogdanov> cene pa naloz une progamre sudo apt...
<bogdanov> grem cs 1.6 nazigat
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> kaj pomeni: configure: WARNING: OpenSSL development files not found, SSL won't be supported.
<nafisa> da mi v wine ne bo to delalo?
<upd> da ne bo ssl podpore v wine da
<bogdanov> kurba ni vec skila
<bogdanov> kesi upd
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> evo me
<upd> gledam kam morm jutr
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> i kam mors
<upd> po celi lj. učilnice
<upd> ma nimam pojma
<upd> u kafano bom
<upd> Å¡el
<upd> na kavo
<upd> bmk
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> a ti build-essetianl
<bogdanov> namesti
<bogdanov> ssl?
<nafisa> pridi k meni v klub na drink ;)
<nafisa> joke
<upd> kaj joke
<upd> v ker klub
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> raje ne povem ... sploh ne tam, kjer se loga
<upd> povej privat
<upd> :)
<upd> ne vem
<nafisa> ne vem, če mi namesti ... kako se to naredi?
<upd> kje je okol fri
<upd> klub lol
<nafisa> ne, na celovški
<upd> ah sudo apt-get install openssl-dev
<upd> pred konfiguracijo wina
<nafisa> ah, zdaj mi inštalira wine
<nafisa> al kaj dela
<nafisa> saj ne vem
<upd> da
<nafisa> melje mi ko ...
<nafisa> kompajla ga
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> al karkoli
<nafisa> nisem expert za to
<upd> prevaja :)
<upd> same shit
<bogdanov> kupim
<bogdanov> 17-24
<bogdanov> lcd
<bogdanov> ekran ma kdo kej
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> nope ... jst imam 15
<bogdanov> pizda
<nafisa> rezervnega
<upd> nein
<bogdanov> toj res mjhn
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> to je ogromno zame :D
<nafisa> sem navajena na 10
<upd> 15 je dost
<upd> :D
<upd> mja netbook
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> jst nemorm
<nafisa> pol pa Å¡e 15ko zraven priklopim ... pa imam lepo na vsakem ekranu svojo stvarco
<bogdanov> netbook
<bogdanov> ni sans
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> a ti tud kr uporablas
<bogdanov> dost
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> al sam uvece
<upd> skoz za filme
<upd> kwa ?
<nafisa> pa imam na desni eclipse ... na desni pa plonkiče (google)
<upd> :D
<nafisa> na levi pa*
<nafisa> mi je spet zamrznalo?
<nafisa> ping
<upd> pong
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ok, dela Å¡e
<nafisa> Branje seznama paketov... Narejeno
<nafisa> Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti
<nafisa> Branje podatkov o stanju... Narejeno
<nafisa> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa openssl-dev
<nafisa> tole mi da ven
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> lcd raven zaslon haha kva folk pise
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> sudo apt-get install openssl-dev !!!
<upd> ja dobr da ni u vinkl
<upd> grem spat zbudite me ob 6:30
<upd> adijo
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> spet
<nafisa> Branje seznama paketov... Narejeno
<nafisa> Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti
<nafisa> Branje podatkov o stanju... Narejeno
<nafisa> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa openssl-dev
<nafisa> tako dolgo melje verjetno samo zaradi tega, ker imam počasen komp
<Grega> openssl-dev ne obstaja, obstaja openssl
<nafisa> Predlagani paketi:
<nafisa>   openssl-doc
<nafisa> Naslednji paketi bodo nadgrajeni:
<nafisa>   openssl
<nafisa> 1 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 0 bo odstranjenih in 5 ne nadgrajenih.
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> hope it is it
<Grega> kaj pa delas?
<nafisa> wine mi kompajla
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-13
<CrazyLemon> b4d si pisal prošnjo da za zamenjat izpit iz starega programa z izpitom v bolonjskem?
<b4d> ja, dsk po starem za nekej in dsk po novem
<CrazyLemon> b4d torej prav prošnjo si pisal?
<b4d> ja v referatu mi je rekla da rabijo pisno za v arhiv, da pa itak odobrijo direkt
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad zamenjal UPO z enim izpitom
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem a mora bit podobna snov tega izpita s katerim ga želim zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> al to ni važno
<b4d> nima veze
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce :D
<b4d> UPO mislim da lahko izbiras katerikoli izbirni za 6 tock
<b4d> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/prva_stopnja/prehod_v_novi_program/vss/
<CrazyLemon> kul
<Seniorita> Preslikovalna tabela-VSÅ  - FRI
<b4d> res je :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d ker že vse obvladaš
<CrazyLemon> a si bil v situaciji k ti je v estudentu bila rdeca zvezdica zravn predmeta? :)
<b4d> hehe, ce bi mi umetna inteligenca sla, nebi biu zdej buden za knjigo :D
<b4d> hmm, nevem
<b4d> ne spomnem se
<CrazyLemon> meni se je stara ORA2 preslikala v Organizacijo racunalnikov
<CrazyLemon> in sistem kot da ne šteje tega predmeta..v tabeli je X predmetov...piše pa da mam opravljenih X-1 :S
<b4d> cudno
<b4d> najbolje da gres tezit v referat
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nism izbral tega predmeta za 2. letnik
<CrazyLemon> in sumim da je to razlog
<b4d> upaj da ti pustijo zamenjat
<b4d> tak idiotizem je to, da ce enkrat poslusas predmet ne mores vec menjat
<CrazyLemon> b4d kaj pomeni 'poslusas' :D
<b4d> mislim kot da jim skodi ce bi hodu nekam drugam
<CrazyLemon> kako oni vejo da sm js bil prisoten pri predmetu? :D
<b4d> npr. pogojno sem bil sprejet v 3. letnik, odlocbo dobil enkrat novembra in zaradi tega nisem mogu pri vecini predmetov prvega semestra opravit DN, ker so ze potekle
<b4d> in letos v absolventu nisem mogel predmet, ki mi ni kul zamenjat za drugega
<b4d> ceprav ga v praksi nisem obiskoval lani :D
<CrazyLemon> uu pogojno sprejet..povej mi kolko si dal €  pa komu si dal da so te sprejeli :D
<b4d> samo to je politika nasega faksa
<b4d> nic evrov, fotr je bil resno bolan pa to
<CrazyLemon> ah
<b4d> drugac ne poznam nobenega ki bi mu to ratalo :D
<b4d> ta FRI je bogi na polno
<b4d> in se imam 5 izpitov za nardit...
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm že upal da poznaš skrivnost kako fri pogojno sprejme nekoga :D
<b4d> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a samo te iz 3. letnika maš za naredit?
<b4d> nevem kako so po letnikih definirani, ker mi je ta prehod iz starega v bolonjski cuden
<b4d> imam se OVS, UI, TINR, MT in VIN
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam kaj to pomeni..no razn ovsa..to je tist kar konj je :D
<b4d> osnove ver. in statistike, umetna int., teh. iger in navidezna res., multimedijske teh. in V/I naprave :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga si si pa izbral
<CrazyLemon> a si bil pijan med izbiranjem??
<b4d> mozno :D
<b4d> ma takrat sem bil evidencno vpisan, pa potem so mi pogojni odobrili in sem mogu sedet z Rozancem v pisarni, da mi je v bazo na roke vpisoval IDje predmetov
<b4d> in potem sem bolj ko ne na blef izbiral :D
<b4d> katastrofa uglavnem :D
<CrazyLemon> true that :D
<CrazyLemon> nč...grem js nazaj v postlo
<CrazyLemon> uživaj v umetni inteligenci
<CrazyLemon> :D
<b4d> hehe, bom
<CrazyLemon> o/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 /url?q=http://test.com/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=b5U4T66oL4Pzsgbwgt2gDA&amp;ved=0CBQQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEdtgVi1KXm53nL__I_40UpQtOvsQ
<miha> !g test d
<Seniorita> Double Disk Diffusion Test (D-Test) /url?q=http://www.parn.org.pk/index_files/D.test.html&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=f5U4T_PKBNDJsgaA8em3DA&amp;ved=0CBIQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNFofwBwqy2oAOyEMDL_op0sHTQq4g
<Skyx-mobile_> LP
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql plati pa bo delalo :>
<alyosha_sql> nene
<alyosha_sql> zaastonj mora to bit
<alyosha_sql> :D
<jinzo> Grega, I need your expertize
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1359-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1359-1/
<CrazyLemon> stupid vnc!
<anny> kvaj dej, krejzi?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anči
<CrazyLemon> mah nič..neki me remote desktop heca :)
<anny> kva pa vlamljaš na druge compe :)
<CrazyLemon> ne počnem tega več! zdej sem velik fant in baje se to ne spodobi :)
<anny> aha, aha, je rekel vinetou
<CrazyLemon> nič...grem js pdfje preletet
<CrazyLemon> uživaj anči...pa pozdravi vinetoua :)
<anny> čauči
<anny> bom pozdravila, ko pride izza skale
<andrejpan> živjo!
<andrejpan> a je kdo seznanjen s to napako mplayera:
<andrejpan> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol ff_codec_bmp_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_53 not defined in file libavformat.so.53 with link time reference
<anny> @andrejpan - kot pravi stric Google, gre za bug
<anny> naredi uninstal in ročno naloži s tega vira
<anny> http://packages.medibuntu.org/oneiric/mplayer.html
<Seniorita> Medibuntu -- Details of package mplayer in oneiric
<andrejpan> sem tudi videl, da obstaja mplayer2, da vidim če dela
<sasa84> andrejpan, eni pohvaljo umplayer al kaj je že
<CrazyMelon> mplayer nima GUI-a
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kdo rab gui...mi smo g33ki, gledamo filme u terminalu :P
<andrejpan> hočem poslušat muziko na moje domačem serverju prek ssh-ja
<andrejpan> I do not need GUI
<andrejpan> :)
<sasa84> ;)
<anny> :)
<CrazyMelon> obstaja samba za take zadeve :)
<andrejpan> sedaj morem sam prepričat, da špila na laptopu, ne pa na strežniku
<CrazyMelon> al pa sshfs :)
<jinzo> andrejpan, like I already said, mpd
<CrazyMelon> o sasa84 buhdej :)
<jinzo> je zadeva dejansko namenjena temu in pač ja :)
<andrejpan> jinzo, jaz tisto je sick za nastavljat
<jinzo> ja res, tok sick da meni ze 3 leta lavfa brez problemov, pa ko sem nastavljal nisem ponucal 1h.
<andrejpan> tole še probam nares, potem se pa lotim mpd-ja, če ne bo šlo
<andrejpan> jinzo, ker imaš client?
<jinzo> gmpd
<andrejpan> Golf Maine Park District :)
<CrazyMelon> oh god..tale meagan good je gooooooood
<kubanc> folk, kva bi mi priporocal da vzamem? Apple http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750399237/q=apple/prenosnik-apple-macbook-pro-13-24-ghz#tech ALI Dell http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750401019/prenosnik-dell-xps-l502x-22-ghz#tech
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Apple MacBook Pro 13 2,4 GHz - mimovrste=)
<CrazyMelon> dell :)
<Sky[x]> kubanc: apple kot mac user že skor 1 let :D)
<kubanc> Sky[x], katerga mas?
<Sky[x]> MBP 15"4 i7
<CrazyMelon> ja..če želiš slabši hardware applea.. če želiš bolši hardware pa della..simple as that :)
<Sky[x]> sam dell plastic fantastic :)
<kubanc> define plastic fantastic....
<kubanc> zgled masine mi ni tok vazn...
<Sky[x]> ni zgled vse
<Sky[x]> sam mal
<Sky[x]> brb
<CrazyMelon> dej ti nam raje povej..za kaj pa bi ti uporabljal tale laptop :)
<kubanc> kater?
<kubanc> a se tvoje vprasanje glasi, zakaj bi kupil nov prenosnik?
<CrazyMelon> jah..tega k želiš ane :)
<Sky[x]> tole kup :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/prenosniki/eurocom/ostale-prenosnike-bo-pojedel-kar-za-zajtrk.html
<Seniorita> Panther: Ostale prenosnike bo pojedel za zajtrk
<Sky[x]> kubanc: lej kar kol boš kupu gor z OSX bo ok :D
<kubanc> Trenutni prenosnik je star cca 6> let, sedanji prenosnik bom potreboval za Photoshop, Illustrator, Joomla, 1 ali 2 virtual OS-ja, itd...
<Sky[x]> kubanc: obvezno 2x 4GB rama za kaj resnega
<Sky[x]> 4gb je premal za osx
<anny> 2 x 4 gb!
<Sky[x]> po več kot 1 mescu stvar lepo dela brez reboota
<Sky[x]> pa mam netbeans odprt
<Sky[x]> pa vierualca
<Sky[x]> virtualca*
<Sky[x]> pa chrome s povhn zavihki
<kubanc> ok, torej Applov prenosnik mora bit delezen nadgradnje ze ob samem stratu
<anny> jest bi della
<CrazyMelon> pofu... wireless
<anny> join the club! :9
<kubanc> anny, to ti men?
<CrazyMelon> not a nicest club to be in!
<CrazyMelon> the*
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem kubanc.. kaj je razlog nakupa novega prenosnika :)
<jinzo> Sky[x], dell plastic fantastic?
<jinzo> nisem vedel da si tak fanboy ratal
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, fotošop, ilustrator, 2 virtualca je rekel
<CrazyMelon> no ja..js bi se odloču za della..
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, razlog za nakup novega prenosnika je starost trenutnega prenosnika, ter njegova nezmogljivost...
<Sky[x]> jinzo: sem mel della in to studio verzijo, ki mi je ruzak padu na tla iz rame in je se je odlomil prkraj plastika :)
<Sky[x]> inspirion je mal boljs :)
<anny> krejziju
<jinzo> Sky[x], no vidis jaz pam ma Studiota ze 2 leti
<CrazyMelon> verjetno dell za ~1.200€ ni cel iz plastike :)
<Sky[x]> dell studio 1535
<Sky[x]> sem mel
<jinzo> stvar, razen dveh oguljenih robov - kjer je sla barva dol, zgleda in deluje kot nov
<Sky[x]> 2 leti pa pol sem mel
<jinzo> in ja, se ga transportira sem pa tja :)
<kubanc> jst mam inspirona ze 6 let, sam je bil takratnih 340000 SIT
<andrejpan> jinzo, kam se shranjujej audio_output {   } za mdp?
<andrejpan> .mpdconf?
<Sky[x]> kubanc: ce se ne misls zajebavat z OS uzem neki k ma OSX gor
<jinzo> ja, jaz mam /etc/mpd.conf
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: pa si predstavljaš delo s fotošopom na 13" zaslonu?
<Sky[x]> zdj sem si Å¡e en 22" ekran prklopu pa tud lepo lavfa nic ne steka ...
<jinzo> Sky[x], po drugi strani pa mas cel ST userjev ki jokajo kok je OCZ ewil, pa meni poceni kupljen OCZ SSD deluje ze lep cas :D
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kupil bom se dodatni LCD zaslon
<jinzo> Sky[x], no shit. Kak Dell si ti mel prej?
<jinzo> jaz trenutno to pisem na stari 8500GT dual screen 23", en je FHD en pa se malo več, na linuxih, pa dela.
<Sky[x]> jinzo: en svoh :D E6550 mislm da je bil proc polom
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: odločitev je pol tvoja :D hardware je na strani della :)
<Sky[x]> jinzo: zate sem Å¡u pa pol na maca :)
<jinzo> je pa res da jaz laptopa ne uporabljam za stvari, za katere bi rabil i7
<Sky[x]> kubanc: kaj ti je bolj važn stabiln software al boljši hardware :D
<jinzo> se vedno bol spogledujem z ULV stuffom :)
<jinzo> ja, ko so ti linuxi tak totalno nestabilni :)
<jinzo> pa windowsi.
<CrazyMelon> skya itak ne moreš vzet resno..ker zdej ma maca in je in love :))
<jinzo> al ti je važna šminka, al ti je pač važno da z najmanj dnarja dobiš največ :D
<andrejpan> jinzo, če prav razumem, potem rabim še IceCast?
<jinzo> kubanc, je pa res, da kot fotošop artist bi skoraj moral met maca :D
<Sky[x]> ja sej zard fotošopa bi skor rabu
<jinzo> andrejpan, ali vaš priljubljen PulseAudio, al nek drug prenos zvoka
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kok časa si preživu na macu da slišm ?
<CrazyMelon> Sky[x]: tok časa kot ti na ubuntuju :D
<jinzo> Sky[x], nima veze, dejstvo je da za ta dnar lahko dobiš boljši hardware.
<Sky[x]> pa da ti po 1 mescu komp lepo dela brez reboota al pa da ti kšn Gnome ne zmrzne itd ...
<kubanc> ok, tole ne belezit, ker se o tem se smemo pogovarjat :D. A za maca obstajajo skrekane verzije programov?
<jinzo> Sky[x], aja tocno, tisti ko smo dal majn si lahko SSD privoščimo :D
<Sky[x]> jinzo: men se ni do SSd zaenkrt
<jinzo> ja, zato ker se nisi videl tega :D
<Sky[x]> sej ej hitr pa vse sam predrago je se
<jinzo> eh, lih sem za kolega gledal
<Sky[x]> jinzo: mam SSD :)
<jinzo> tiop shit 128GB za 150€
<jinzo> in ce ti je po eni strani 150€ predrago za tak opazen speed bump, po drugi strani pa das 300+€ za en logo.
<Sky[x]> premal placa je ves :)
<jinzo> 128GB? kok pa ta OSX zasede kaj?
<jinzo> aja tud to pozabljam, da maci nimajo dual-hdd-ja ne?
<kubanc> Drgac pa jst mislim v novi prenosnik zamenat SATA disk (SATA disk gre v dežo za DVD player) z SSD, ter skombinirati zadevo da bo mešano, to bi moglo potem šibat k piuška
<jinzo> sam spet, jaz mam tak specifičen use case, da je 128GB na laptopu čist dovol
<Sky[x]> da se dat notr ssd pa hhd sam DVD rabs dat ven :)
<Sky[x]> ajd
<jinzo> ew, to so ugly hacki :D po drugi strani pa bote čez kako leto lahko tud vi z USB-ja namestil OS :P
<jinzo> andrejpan, ok sem nehal trollat, ja jaz sem se nazadnje igral z PA setupom, sam ni blo kul ker je bil PA buggy as hell (dejansko so se mi videi prehitro playali zarad tega)
<kubanc> niso ugly hacky, to so tricky hacki
<jinzo> tako da icecast je the way to go imo.
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam s predhodniki, škoda trošit za apple
<CrazyMelon> tale wireless omrežja mi pa grejo konkretno na jetra
<CrazyMelon> vse kanale folk zasede pa se je..
<Grega> jinzo?
<jinzo> tisti tvoj sistem za račune
<jinzo> kaj si pol ugotovil, dokončal zadevo? se obnesE?
<Grega> sem dokoncal, ampak oni niso nikoli trzili.. jaz uporabljam za sebe in mi je v redu..
<Grega> jinzo: scodaj svoj app, jaz ti zrihtam vsaj 3 stranke
<jinzo> kul, račune pa generiraš kako če smem vprašat?
<jinzo> ja saj bi, sam pač... doing research.
<Grega> doit
<jinzo> no pač skor ziher bom vsaj nekaj mogo, ker mojadva mi visita na vratu
<Grega> jaz ti zrihtam nekaj strank, moj foter bi mogoce rabil, za tvoje, pa kaj se bos ziher prodal..
<Grega> nek xml/json/.. uvoz naredi, pa dam na moj page kot moznost..
<jinzo> sam zaj bi te vprasal zakaj ti svoje stvari nea fotru daš? :)
<Grega> ker mora vodit zalogo
<Grega> moj app pa je ne
<jinzo> k
<jinzo> no pol vprasanje, kak si resil samo izdelavo racuna, torej pdf-a?
<jinzo> nakoncu si webpage convertal al?
<Grega> ni pdfja... na koncu itak das Print.. in ali posljes na tiskalnik ali pa v pdf
<Grega> ne rabis nic dodatnega codat..
<jinzo> a kul kul :D
<Sky[x]> se debata ?
<Sky[x]> kubanc: a si se ze odlocu ? :P
<kubanc> ne nism....
<kubanc> mac OS pa  na njem virtualno WIndows 7 ter linux distro, ali pa window 7 ter na njem lavfam virtual loinux distro..
<Sky[x]> jp
<kubanc> sam Apploc racunalnik bi moral biti delezen dolocenih nadgradenj...
<Sky[x]> npr ?
<kubanc> ja namestitev SSD diska, ter dodat Ram-e, glede na to da so vse reže polne
<Sky[x]> glede ssd diska bi mogu dvd enoto ven vrst pa bi mel plac se za ssd
<kubanc> ja sej to mislim
<kubanc> DVD enote na rabim..
<Sky[x]> jst niti enkrt se nism uporabu dvd enote v enmu letu ...
<Sky[x]> druga stvar
<Sky[x]> RAM te pride 60 eur mislm da 2x 4GB
<Sky[x]> men dela brez problema
<kubanc> pa katerga Appla mas ti?
<Sky[x]> februar 2011
<Sky[x]> MBP 15'4 i7, MATE zaslon
<kubanc> a je kdo ze delal kdaj disk image?
<lynxlynxlynx> samo direktne
<Sky[x]> jst sem delal z clonezilla
<kubanc> kako to lavfa? ti naredis disk image operacijskega sistema in potem tiste DVD-je uproabis da prenames identicnost OS-ja na drug comp?
<Sky[x]> ja
<Sky[x]> pa priporocam zunanji disk ne DVDje :D
<kubanc> Evo, nasa ljuba banka NLB klik, obnova certifikata napise sledece: 	
<kubanc> Prišlo je do napake.
<kubanc> Prosimo, da pokličete skrbnika banke na telefonsko številko (01) 477 20 60, ki vam bo pomagal.
<kubanc> katastrofa...
<b4d> lahko se jest malo fanboyam/hateam :D
<Sky[x]> b4d: seveda :)
<b4d> MBP je hardversko najbolj prijeten laptop, OSX po drugi strani, pa mi je tako tako, se vedno imam raje Arch, samo je pa prijetno da za spremembo vse dela brez stimanja :D
<b4d> obcutek imam da bi Arch dosti vec iztisnil iz 8gb rama in ssdja ki ga imam noter
<b4d> http://dywypi.org/2012/02/back-on-linux.html
<Seniorita> Back on Linux &mdash; dywypi.org
<b4d> en blog post ki par zadev pove :)
<b4d> uglavnem, nisem odlocen, OSX je zame prevec zaprt, pa na archu je dosti manj kernel panicov, morda je to tudi zato ker sem disk dal iz MB v MBP a no...
<b4d> najbolj pa me te instalacije najedajo
<b4d> ko si navajen enkrat vse preko pacmana delat (vstavi poljubni pkg manager)
<b4d> je tole na roko updateanje bolano
<b4d> vsak drugi dan ena aplikacija joce da ce jo hocem posodobit
<b4d> sej se trudijo to centralizirat, samo kaj ki ko bo to zazivelo, bo apple spet zaprl vse skupaj :D
<CrazyMelon> hardversko najbolj prijeten ? wth :D
<CrazyMelon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429754_10150528933772693_21002282692_9245293_1320194398_n.jpg
<b4d> ma ce imas v rokah MBP al pa nekaj podobnega iz visjega razreda, dejmo vzet Lenovo za primer
<b4d> imas obcutek da je lenovo iz 80ih :D
<b4d> aja pa ce nimas zunanji display je na MBP 13 resolucija katastrofa
<b4d> vsak laptop za 300 e ima ze 720p
<b4d> tole pa ne
<b4d> kubanc: pejdi kam probat OSX pa poslatat MB, pa se odloci :)
<b4d> za linux/win bi jest vzel Lenovo t420
<b4d> aja pa problem maca je tudi da te vsi gledajo ko enga hipster/pedster/mcfaga, ceprav te boli kurac ce je apple al dell al karkoli, dokler funkcionira :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<kubanc> b4d, http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_hlsnbi1056_lenovo_thinkpad_t420_i5-2450_vga_w7pro_14__
<Seniorita> Lenovo ThinkPad T420 i5-2450/VGA/W7PRO/14"   NW1CVSC - EnaA cena
<CrazyMelon> tisti dell je bolši :)
<CrazyMelon> ne vem kaj pa je takega na tem thinkpadu da je 1100 € :D
<CrazyMelon> ah..ohišje iz magnezija :D
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kaj imas pa ti za eno masino?
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: laptop? najbl cheap HP kar je bil na tržišču takrat :)
<b4d> Meni Dellova serija XPS ne potegne
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kaj pa lavfas gor?
<b4d> LFS :D
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: win7 & ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> ubuntu by wish ..win7 by demand
<skyx-mobile> ;)
<kubanc> Prišlo je do napake.
<kubanc> Prosimo, da pokličete skrbnika banke na telefonsko številko (01) 477 20 60, ki vam bo pomagal.
<kubanc> ZAKON...
<skyx-mobile> kubanc zdj k si diplomirov si lohk appla kups hehe
<kubanc> itak...
<b4d> :)
<CrazyMelon> miha_: ni več miha! dizaster!
<miha_> a ga ghostam?
<CrazyMelon> dj ga prasca :>
<miha_> mal se mi smili.. včas ga. včas ne :D
<CrazyMelon> ma kr dej ga..kaj se pa gre.. a on ne ve da je samo en miha na freenodeu
<CrazyMelon> :D
<miha_> :)
<miha_> invajti ga :D
<miha_> da se spoznamo :)
<miha_> al sam idla?
<CrazyMelon> ne bi vedu :D
<miha_> 18:15 -!-  idle     : 0 days 2 hours 29 mins 55 secs [signon: Mon Feb 13 15:42:24 2012]
<kubanc> jah nc Apple it is :D
<kubanc> morm svoj lastni jaz premagat da ne bom nikol kupil Apple izdelka :D
<kubanc> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1360-1: Firefox vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1360-1/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Jorky> čer
<CrazyMelon> jerky mudel - buhdej
<Jorky> budej
<Jorky> ...in kaj dogaja?
<Sky[x]> kubanc kopuje nov komp pa svoje misli izpovedujemo
<Sky[x]> in argumente
<kubanc> Blaz vs. Apple :D
<Sky[x]> gre se pa dell vs apple :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<kubanc> oz. kubanc vs. Apple...
<kubanc> in se je odlocil da bo kupil Apple prenosnika...
<Jorky> definitivno dell
<Jorky> še bolj bi pa priporočal asus
<Jorky> apple je predrag glede na strojno opremo ki jo nudi
<CrazyMelon> še en razumen človek
<CrazyMelon> lepo je vedet da jih je kar nekaj takih :D
<Jorky> mah apple je bolj kot ne Å¡minka
<Jorky> zdej če maš preveč keša pa da ti je pomemben dizajn pol boš logično kupu appla
<Jorky> jst osebno ga nebi iz večih razlogov
<Jorky> se pa sprašujem v čem fora ubuntu hub-a in te neke biznis edicije? V čem fora?
<CrazyMelon> jah fora biznis edicije je v tem da imaš vsa orodja pri roki za namestitev na biznis pcje :)
<CrazyMelon> fora huba je da ti olajša dolgotrajno iskanje funkcij
<b4d> Apple gor, dol, ni ga do kozarca vodke s cedevito
<kubanc> koarec vodke z cedevito... Ti to resno?
<b4d> ko ti postanejo vsi klasifikatorji pri umetni inteligenci podobni je cas za izredne ukrepe :D
<b4d> Ballmer's Peak :D
<CrazyMelon> vodka s cedevito..kul ideja :D
<Jorky> sam sej tud v standardni ediciji ubuntuja lahko naštimaš na biznis okolje. Pač odstraniš igre in podobne programe. Ne vidm fore zakaj bi mogu zarad tega posebaj delat verzijo...ali pač
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> b4d iz kje si pa zdej to potegnu?
<CrazyMelon> jorky.. ni ravno..ker je določen software v biznis ediciji plačljive narave
<CrazyMelon> npr. landscape :)
<b4d> Jorky: a Ballmer's Peak, XKCD :D
<Jorky> Crazy: ampak a ni fora linuxa v odprti kodi? al kako? Kaj bo pol ta verzija plačljiva? al smo ta posamezen program?
<Jorky> (landscape)
<b4d> fora ubuntuja je dalec od filozofije odprte kode :D
<Jorky> jst mislm, da ga Shuttlerworth mal preveč bluzi. Prevelike jointe je začel pušit :)
<Jorky> torej  se ubuntu nebi smel imenovati linux
<b4d> ponavadi je pri teh biz edicijah tako da placas, pa ti nudijo podporo oz napredne storitve
<Jorky> I see
<b4d> tehnicno bi se moral imenovati GNU/Linux, ma dobro :P
<b4d> ne me narobe razumet, Ubuntu je cisto kul distribucija, samo njihove poti mi niso vsec
<Jorky> ma osebno mi je Å¡koda ubuntuja, ker so iz njega naredili tako skorupecalo da je kaj
<Jorky> sami ne vedo kaj bi radi
<b4d> probaj Mint ce ti je stara filozofija vsec
<Jorky> tud ta hub se mi zdi popolnoma neuporaben
<b4d> meni unity ne potegne
<b4d> pa zdej fora s tipkanjem za ukaze, sej ne da so 10 let vsi saltali na misko in se meni smejali z vimperatorjem
<Jorky> pa ok sej men načeloma unity tud ne, sam sej se človek navadi, problem je bolj v tem ko stalno nekaj spreminjajo in dodajajo nepotrebno navlako, ki upočasnuje sistem
<b4d> mhm
<Jorky> vem sam zakaj bi šaltal na tipkanje ko maš pa touch
<b4d> je pa ubuntu se vedno prinesel mnozico novih uporabnikov
<b4d> ti ki jih zanima delovanje pa itak probajo se kaj drugega
<Jorky> prihodnost vmesnikov je na dotik ne na zamudno iskanje bližnjic na tipkovnici
<b4d> ja to mi je tudi cudno, kao unity tezi k temu da bo tudi na tablicah, potem pa forsirajo tipkanje :D
<Jorky> ma Shuttlerworth sam ne ve kaj bi rad
<Jorky> on je ubuntuja čist zafuru
<b4d> hehe
<Jorky> itak me ubuntu ne zanima uporabljam drug distro sam se mi pa zdi mal smešno vse skupaj v kero smer je šel ubuntu
<b4d> meni je filozofija text fajlov za vse konfiguracije se vedno najboljsa, ne pa da mi nek cuden app menjuje nastavitve in ignorira fajle :D
<b4d> kaj pa imas?
<Jorky> poleg tega pa še vedno gojim neko sipatijo do njega ker je bil pač to prvi distro s katerim sem vstopil v svet linuxa
<Jorky> arch
<b4d> a potem se je malo razsiril pri nas
<b4d> meni ful ustreza
<Jorky> ni mi pa jasno zakaj se slovenski uporabniki tako otepajo archa
<Jorky> ko hudič križa hehehehe
<Jorky> :D
<b4d> jp
<Jorky> pa dost lažji je ko ubuntu
<b4d> nevem, pac mores pokazat jajca in voljo prebrat malo wikija in dela
<b4d> sploh pa pacman je ubitacen
<Jorky> pa upal bi se reči da tudi precej hitrejši v delovanju
<Jorky> kar se pa stabilnosti tiče je pa to odvisno od uporabnika
<Jorky> men se v 3 letih tud enkrat ni sesul
<b4d> jest naceloma nimam tezav, pustimo ob strani zadeve ki jih sam pokvarim :D
<Jorky> ja sej
<Jorky> jst če sm ga sesul sem ga tud zarad svoje napake
<Jorky> drugač pa ni šans da bi ga
<b4d> res je pa da ga trenutno malo uporabljam
<Jorky> jst sem trenutno na xp-jih hahahahahahahahahaha
<b4d> imam sluzbenega mbp in mi je nerodno uporabljat redno dva laptopa
<Jorky> ja to je druga ja
<b4d> tako da Arch uporablja punca ko je pri meni :D
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> sprobu sem tanov kde
<b4d> owna fluxbox pa to :D
<Jorky> fluxbox je kul ja
<Jorky> sam jst sem se ga naveličal t
<Jorky> tko da Å¡e vedno nekak prisegam na gnome
<Jorky> čeprav tanov kde ni slab
<Jorky> so se kr precej popravili pri kde
<Jorky> tko da bom mogoče šaltal na kde
<jinzo> eh, smo ze prej ugotovl da cez mac ga ni, pa zato kak elementaryOS :P
<b4d> meni je fanj, samo sem pa pogresal klik klik in vse dela kot je zdej na osx-u, vem da bi blo z gnomeom al kde tudi na Linuxu tako, samo mi najedajo programi
<jinzo> on the all seriousnes, jaz ze zaj lep cas gnome 3 uporabljam, pa je z kupferjem (gnome do like) res kul :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1358-2: PHP regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1358-2/
<b4d> meni je blo pri FB glavno da ima vec namizij pa uro tray in taskbar
<Jorky> ma jst gnome 3 furam odkar obstaja hehehe
<Jorky> pa sem se ga že mal naveličal
<b4d> gnome3 sem malo pri cimru slatal, pa je kar ok
<Jorky> čeprav je res da dela pa špica
<b4d> bi se dalo navadit
<jinzo> jap, kinda gets out of your wasy, pa z temi lahkimi extensioni so tud zmagal
<b4d> mhm
<jinzo> in instaliranjem le teh s pomocjo web pagov
<Jorky> gnome 3 bi blo fajn sprobat na touch screen
<Jorky> to je pomoje ubitačno :)
<Jorky> fajn je ko res hitro dostopaš do menijev
<jinzo> je pa res da so notificatione tok zajebal, da me kar glava boli, sam dobro, gnome2 notifications extension resi to
<Jorky> pa ne rabš kej dost tipkovnice uporabljat
<Jorky> men so notifications na gnome 3 čist kul
<Jorky> je pa res da bo trajalo še nekaj časa da bo res vse poštimano kot treba
<Jorky> čeprav kr zlo hitro napredujejo
<jinzo> ma jaz hočem met persistant stuff
<Jorky> ma jst sem se že tolk navadu gnoma in linuxa da že skor ne opazim napak :(
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kdaj naj bi izšla stabilna različica Btrfs-ja?
<jinzo> cak sam da look upam infinity simbol :P
<jinzo> nisi čul da bo XFS zaj the big thing? spet. :D
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> nč ne vem o tem
<Jorky> od kdaj pa ta novica?
<jinzo> na lwn-ju sio poročali, da se bo aktivneje delalo na XFS
<Jorky> a ni to sillicon graphic že leta 94 izumil?
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> kaj a boot bo na xfs?
<jinzo> ja, zadeva je stara in se je tud na server sistemih dost nucala
<jinzo> sam je problem bil da je zelo občutljiva na failure (no predvsem električne izpade)
<jinzo> in zato nikol ni bla nekaj widely used v PC-jih
<jinzo> zdaj pa se je našel en developer, sicer nič ne piše če pri kom takem dela
<jinzo> ki je obljubil modernizacijo, dost novih featurjev itd.
<Jorky> nice
<CrazyMelon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012021305747333 hude fotke :)
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Cunami? Ne, samo osupljivi oblaki nad Florido
<Jorky> je pa dolg rabu hehehehe :D
<Jorky> aha HARP na delu :D
<Jorky> pardon HAARP
<b4d> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: CrazyLemon: You rang?
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyMelon> no..i did not! i telepathically called
<Jorky> you rang my lord?
<Jorky> me be higher species
<zdobersek> Jorky: on ni moj lord
<zdobersek> on je moja kraljica :)
<CrazyMelon> ampak sensei*
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem zdobersek
<CrazyMelon> andrejz je napisal novico
<CrazyMelon> in ko sm hotel odpret jo na forumu
<zdobersek> +1 andrejz
<CrazyMelon> je zablokiralo
<zdobersek> -1 CrazyMelon
<Jorky> novico o?
<CrazyMelon> potem ko sm hotel novico uredit
<CrazyMelon> jo je spet zablokiralo na forumu
<zdobersek> cliffhanger ...
<CrazyMelon> in ni prikazalo posta
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> :OOO
<CrazyMelon> krivec pa je tvoj html -> punbb plugin!
<zdobersek> nisem spisu tega plugina
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: whatevah!
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> ko kake fancy pičke je blo tole zdele slišat oz. brat
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5387
<zdobersek> sej dela
<Jorky> hahahahahhahahahahahah
<zdobersek> Seniorita: Y U SO LAGGY
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: emm..to je bil ročni copy paste v punbb post :)
<CrazyMelon> in ne tvoj plugin
<CrazyMelon> a greva probat? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: najlepsa hvala
<Jorky> lol
<zdobersek> in zdej nej si domisljam, kaj tocno je slo narobe?
<Jorky> sam da se nauta spenkala preveč
<Jorky> men to novico čist normalno odpre po defoltu
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: a testirava? :)
<Jorky> a hiv?
<Jorky> :))))
<CrazyMelon> hep b in c
<zdobersek> Jorky: z CrazyMelon sva zelo odprtomiselna, tko da se lahko pridruzis
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: testirejva!
<zdobersek> in zakaj kurca nisi doma?
<Jorky> hahaha lol
<zdobersek> da moras met dve instanci povezani v ta kanal?
<zdobersek> jebeno tezko je potem efektivno taggat.
<Jorky> nism jst tolk odprtomiseln
<CrazyMelon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5387/
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: ^^
<CrazyMelon> very nice yes?
<Jorky> kaj če bi microsoftu predlagal da začne izdelovat eno izmed njihovih windows verzij ki bo odprtokodna in free?
<CrazyMelon> yeeeeeeeees
<Jorky> aha zdej pa dela
<Jorky> a to si hotu crazy?
<CrazyMelon> seveda..kaj pa?!!?
<Jorky> (mislim glede posta novice)
<Jorky> whatewaa
<Jorky> v čem je bil pa sploh problem?
<Jorky> punbb plugin wtf iz dat?
<zdobersek> dafuq je to
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: men ni nc zablokiral
<zdobersek> prej mi ne pokaze novice
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: potato potato
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: cucumber cucumber
<zdobersek> mkay
<Jorky> Å¡izl dizl
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: a lahk vrnem nazaj tako kot mora bit?
<Jorky> ne
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ne se, grem v bazo pokukat
<zdobersek> 'if you know what I mean' (Jorky)
<CrazyMelon> jerky že ve!
<Jorky> jes
<Jorky> alora se samo malo Å¡alim
<Jorky> rajš kako novico o men napište
<Jorky> kej lepega
<Jorky> hahahahha
<Jorky> ej a kdo kej ve kaj je zdej z Zrnecom, a je ta model sploh še živ?
<Jorky> top news: how to molest linux users? Simply just call Jerky
<Jorky> hahahahhahahahhahahahah
<CrazyMelon> jerky..less herbs more vegetables
<Jorky> hahahhahahahhahahahahha
<Jorky> ...less proteins more vegetables
<Jorky> in my case
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: any idea?
<Jorky> ti kwa je zdej res pr nas en vlak plaz zasul al kaj?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: sem v bazi popravu
<zdobersek> tri pikice so zjebale celo stvar
<zdobersek> Jorky: to je blo nekje na Balkanu
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: lol? resno?
<zdobersek> izven SLO
<zdobersek> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5387/
<Jorky> aha spet sm narobe prebral
<Jorky> jebemu pa moj vid
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon:  (VirtualBox, …)
<Jorky> I need glasses
<zdobersek> tole se je pokvarl, ko je slo v PunBB
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: lol :D
<zdobersek> zakaj? nimam blage.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: ostani kle
<CrazyMelon> da popravim post :D
<Jorky> na koncu si dodal tri pikice la kaj?
<Jorky> al*
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: cez deset minut me bo dol vrgl, tko da hurry
<zdobersek> Jorky: ne, odstranu sem jih
<Jorky> kdo jih je pa prej dodal?
<zdobersek> andrejz, ko je novico pisu
<Jorky> sistem sam al tist ki je pisal skript
<Jorky> i see
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: kul dela
<CrazyMelon> sm odstranu pikice v postu :D
<zdobersek> high fives all around!
<CrazyMelon> o/
<Jorky> najbrž je program oz server al kdorkoli že, jst se ne spoznam an te zadeve, upošteval tiste tri pikice kot nek program oz. zagon
<Jorky> ali skript
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: you da man!
<zdobersek> Jorky: kar se zapise v post v WordPressu, se potem prekodira v nek drug charset (ne vem tocno vec) in shrani v PunBB
<Jorky> in je zmešalu zadevu ker tri pikice niso noben ukaz alora
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: of course
<zdobersek> ma ne vem, ti charseti so prasica
<Jorky> zdobersek Å¡e uporablja zdravo pamet vidim
<Jorky> nice
<zdobersek> in sploh ne bi blo treba stvari prekodirat, CE BI SE NEKDO SPRAVU KONVERTAT STARO BAZO V UTF8
<Jorky> aaaaaaaa
<Jorky> v tem torej tiči zajec
<zdobersek> ker tabele, na kterih dela PunBB, so baje ze dost stare
<zdobersek> WordPress je pa frisen in na UTF8, tko da tam ni pene.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: govori s Kami_-jem
<Jorky> hm
<CrazyMelon> on je reku da bo
<zdobersek> ok, tist rage je bil mal excessive
<zdobersek> se bo ze konvertal.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: ne opravicuj se zaradi CAPS LOCKa!
<Jorky> vse vam je oproščeno!
<zdobersek> NI BIL CAPS LOCK
<zdobersek> SHIFT SHIFT SHIT
<zdobersek> SHIFT*
<CrazyMelon> OMFG
<CrazyMelon> js pa nikol ne shiftam
<Jorky> imate moj blagoslov :)
<CrazyMelon> ampak Caps Lockam
<Jorky> jst pa vedno shiftam
<CrazyMelon> ti si itak na mumilih
<CrazyMelon> tko da to ni nič takega zatre
<Jorky> caps lock sem v lajfu pomoje sam ene 3x uporabu
<Jorky> hehehe
<CrazyMelon> zate
<Jorky> hahahahah "na mumilih" hahahahah
<Jorky> Crazy zakaj tko mislš?
<Jorky> jaz biti na mumilih ne
<Aseq> capslock je kul
<Aseq> lucka se przge
<Jorky> te zasveti in povzroči epileptičen napad
<Jorky> res kul ja
<zdobersek> The Walking Dead!
<zdobersek> oyea
<Jorky> folk dans sem upsosobu mobilc iz leta 2001
<Jorky> hehe kera tehnologija je bla tiste čase
<Jorky> simpl in efektivna
<Aseq> a anteno si moral ven napeljat
<CrazyMelon> to da si ga prižgal še ne pomeni da si ga usposobu :>
<Jorky> ne morm verjet kolk je v 10ih letih tehnika napredovala
<Jorky> hahaha lol
<Jorky> nism ga sam prižgal
<Aseq> CrazyMelon, telefon se rabi za uro gledat
<Aseq> sploh ce si asocjalen geek
<Jorky> agree
<Jorky> ma ti razni twiterji pa fb-ji itd so vse pokvarl
<Jorky> sam tolk da je un prasec od Mark Zuckerberg zaslužu 400 mio dolarjev nam pa zdjebu vse
<Jorky> matr mu
<Aseq> tip sam nase misli
<Jorky> ma nč mu ne pomaga
<Jorky> grd je Å¡e vedno
<Jorky> lepote si s tistimi 400 mio ne more kupt
<Jorky> hahahahhahahaha
<Jorky> baba je pa z njem itak sam zarad keša
<Jorky> še Stephen Hawking je večji jebač
<Aseq> :D
<Jorky> pa precej dost bolj koristen za znanost in družbo tud
<Aseq> ti si taprav Slovenc
<Jorky> ma amerikanci kork so brihtni znajo tud marsikej zajebat
<Jorky> in to orto zajebat
<Jorky> nažalost :/
<Jorky> mi bogi slovenčki pa vse od njih kopiramo pa se jim slinmo
<Jorky> sam amerika gor pa amerika dol
<Jorky> jebeš ameriko
<Jorky> rajš naj pr seb poskrbim oda ne bomo tolk hlabčevski
<Jorky> sorry mal sm se razpizdu
<Jorky> se bom za kazen dvakrat okol ušes
<Sky[x]> sej ce tko gledas tale social net je dost zjebal vse skupaj
<Aseq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scroll_lock
<Seniorita> Scroll lock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Sky[x]> ze vse je blo pa prej zjeban in je bla to sam pika na i
<Jorky> itak da je
<Jorky> folk sam Å¡e po fb-jih pa twiterjih visi
<Sky[x]> jst razmislam da bi ga zbrisal ...
<Sky[x]> ceprov to ne kontakte mam gor ..
<Sky[x]> jst bi ga nekak dizejblov ...
<Jorky> pa vsi na veliko lapajo kolk bi mogli bit svobodni a vsi so totalno odvisni od socialnih omrežji prek katerih tisti z vrha z lahkoto upravljajo z njimi
<Jorky> sej se da popolnoma izbrisat račun
<Jorky> jst ga sploh nimam
<Jorky> ne jebem fb-ja pa twiterja pet posto
<Jorky> fb- je moderni pan opticum
<Jorky> kjer vsak lahko nadzoruje vsakogar
<Jorky> mark zuckerberg se nam ap sam smeji pa drka svojo 400 mio vredno curo 10x na dan
<Jorky> pol se pa folk buni čez acto
<Jorky> ma jebem vam, jst bi postavu 100 act, pa sopa pa nevem kaj Å¡e vse
<Jorky> ker to kar je pa dandanes po netu je pa živo sranje
<Jorky> novice take da neveš al jih je spisu 5 letni otrok al nekdo ki je totalno retardiran
<CrazyMelon> od kje ti 400mio $ ?
<Sky[x]> jst sam se twitter berem :>
<Jorky> vse kar je normalnega so samo Å¡e opensource dokumentacije
<Jorky> podjetje ki upravlja fb, ki je v lasti  zuckerberga je vredno min. 400 mio dolarjev
<Jorky> kar pomeni da je vsaj pol, če ne več, dobička od fb-ja v žepu  zuckerberga
<CrazyMelon> em..zuckerberg ima v lasti cca. 20% FBja
<CrazyMelon> kar je 10+miljard $
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> skratka človek je nesramno bogat
<Jorky> in izredno grd za pogledat
<Jorky> vsaj neki pravice je Å¡e na te msvetu no
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> jst sm za da se vzpostavi acta in sopa in nevem kaj Å¡e vse
<Jorky> tko bo pop tv v enem tednu ostal brez novic
<Jorky> in bo vsaj manj sranja za brat
<Jorky> in poslušat
<Jorky> :))))
<Jorky> pa tile anonyimus so tud kr neki
<Jorky> jst bi vse polovu pa na goli otok delat
<Jorky> se grejo neko elito
<Jorky> my ass
<Jorky> navadni razvajenci so pa nč druzga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1361-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1361-1/
<Jorky> za ker kernel pa je to?
<Jorky> sam tale kernel ga pa kr Å¡opa
<Jorky> že 3.3 bo kmal :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1362-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1362-1/
<zdobersek> LINUX KERNEL
<zdobersek> Y U SO VULNERABLE
<jinzo> eh, dokler je local :D
<Grega> jinzo, jinzo, kaj bo s tabo..
<jinzo> nič :DF
<jinzo> Grega, pač jebatga, saj veš kak je :D
<Grega> "nic" je se dobro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1363-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1363-1/
<Aseq> ce bi ta Seniorita vsakih deset minut napisala nekaj o ODV, tako kot te ranljivosti, bi bil zdej ze pripravljen na izpit
<nafisa> Aseq, dej ... uč se pa je
<Aseq> delam na tem... sam kaj ko je internet tolk mamljiv
<Grega> samo ta ideja sploh ni svoh
<nafisa> nared si userja ... pa zbriš vse brskalnike pa irce in podobno
<Aseq> ta idejo sploh ni svoh
<nafisa> haha
<Sky[x]> huda ideja :D
<Sky[x]> nafisa: zdravo
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a  si ze zrihtala tulifon ?
<nafisa> živjo ... lepo, da si pozdravil
<nafisa> ne nisem
<Sky[x]> ql a sparas ?
<nafisa> nimam kaj Å¡parat
<nafisa> edino neplačane položnice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1364-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1364-1/
<CrazyMelon> ah ja
<CrazyMelon> wb zdobersek1 !
<zdobersek1> gracias.
<miha_> :)
<CrazyMelon> burn is making me sick
<CrazyMelon> yuck
<miha_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432074_238177302934850_125674497518465_539591_1112969385_n.jpg
<CrazyMelon> dobra :D
<miha_> http://learntoduck.com/startups/entrepreneurs-are-pussies/
<Seniorita> Entrepreneurs are Pussies
<Tardus> je kdo živ?
<CrazyMelon> odvisno od definicije "živ"
<CrazyMelon> mene bo tale burn kmalu pokopal..too much coffein
<Tardus> "živjo" je že ena, živ pa pomeni, da kucaš na kyb
<miha_> ping
<Tardus> dokler kucaš si slovenc  (kucaš je sleng za tipkat)
<CrazyMelon> a je res?
<CrazyMelon> ker js ga prvič slišim
<miha_> !g kucati
<CrazyMelon> očitno sem prestar za te nove izraze
<Seniorita> EUdict | kucati | Hrvatski-Engleski rječnik /url?q=http://www.eudict.com/indexHr.php%3Flang%3Dcroeng%26word%3Dkucati&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=W3Q5T4iZO4_Usgb9nZT5Bg&amp;ved=0CA0QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEPyqluQuwfTKAkFamuL1YZDYAegg
<miha_> to ni slovensko
<miha_> pa popravt treba seniorito :(
<CrazyMelon> kucati pomeni trkati.. :)
<Tardus> res, nikoli prej nisem bil na tem forumu, sem pa ubunto 11.10 user  in 100%  Windows hater
<CrazyMelon> potem pa dobrodošel!
<miha_> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=103085#103085
<Seniorita> Linux??? - Splošno o študiju na FERI - Forumi FERI
<CrazyMelon> še da bi bil apple hater..pol bi bil skoraj perfekten član naše skupnosti!
<Tardus> v vojski - še tisti prejšnji JLA (JNA) smo teleprinteristi in telegrafisti kucal
<CrazyMelon> :))
<Tardus> do apppla imam  indiferentne občutke , je pa čisto spodoben komp, le malo ekstra je in  predrag
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: here?can i ask you a quicky now? ktnx
<miha_> www.ubuntu.si uporablja neveljavno digitalno potrdilo.
<miha_> Digitalno potrdilo je veljavno samo za naslednja imena: plesk3.gigaspark.com , www.plesk3.gigaspark.com
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: you may proceed with the inquiry
<CrazyMelon> miha_: ne uporablja.. samo čudn browser uporabljaš :D
<miha_> 10.0 firefox for canonical
<CrazyMelon> miha_: a to se ti je zdej prvič zgodilo?
<miha_> ja
<Tardus> čisto resno druščina:  starejšim občanom bi želel predstaviti Linux = Ubuntu , pa me zanima, če je kje v slovenščini kaka nezahtevna  prezentacija ??
<CrazyMelon> pol ignoriraj :D
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: je
<CrazyMelon> sicer se neki pripravlja
<CrazyMelon> malce bolj "fensi"
<Tardus> link, morda?
<miha_> CrazyMelon: ja zdj ne morm na stran
<CrazyMelon> ampak je tudi ne fensi različica na voljo
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: https://www.ubuntu.si/kaj-je-ubuntu/
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: v katerem mestu pa bi to predstavu?
<Tardus> univeza za 3. živl. obdobje
<Tardus> tam učijo (učimo ) zaenkrat le windowse
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> isto je bilo na simbiozi :/
<CrazyMelon> lynxlynxlynx: jp..žalostno pravzaprav
<lynxlynxlynx> ni žalostno, realno
<CrazyMelon> učijo upokojence kako delat na sistemu k stane 100+€
<Tardus> knjiga mi je sicer znana in je pohvalno v redu
<miha_> učijo tisto kr znajo učit.
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi hotli spremenit, bi se moral angažirat taki kot mi
<CrazyMelon> torej petino pokojnine bi mogli dat samo za sistem
<CrazyMelon> lynxlynxlynx: no..nimamo ravno takih financ kot oni (MS)
<lynxlynxlynx> projekt je bil večinoma prostovoljski, valda je pa v interesu ms, da je sodeloval
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: knjiga? Od Mateja ?
<Tardus> večina ima neke kompe podarjene od otrok (2nd 2nd hand običajno)  polne šodra ali (2) kupijo nov komp brez windovsom in le te še posebej za 200+eur
<Tardus> da od mateja
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: je kar vredu ja.. ampak ne zdi se mi ravno primerna upokojencem
<miha_> a ni to.. edina.. knjiga? :)
<Tardus> je malo zahtevna, sicer pa rabijo:  napisat in shranit pismo, jet na internet in napisat email + veliiiiiko o varnosti (resno)  in Å¡e kak skype+ slike - konec
<CrazyMelon> miha_: specifično za Ubuntu - ja... je pa ena za KDE če se ne motim :)
<lynxlynxlynx> od novejših se ne spomnem drugih
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: uglavnem.. pohvalno
<CrazyMelon> če boš potreboval pomoč
<CrazyMelon> kar prašaj
<CrazyMelon> bomo tudi kaj spisali
<CrazyMelon> al pa kak video naredili
<Tardus> na netu so neke prezentacije, ki pa hitro zaidejo nekam v serverje ipd, za moje pa bom napisal če ne bo šlo drugače,  enih 30 prosojnic in potem demonstacija, ako se star komp zrihta...?
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: bo pa 3. marca en dogodek v kiberpipi.. in lahko prideš tam kaj povprašat če te bo kaj zanimalo :)
<Tardus> ako= kako  (disleksija me daje)
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: ma vidiš..js ne bi šel v to kako se star komp zrihta
<Tardus> tnx, bom napisal na koledar
<CrazyMelon> Tardus:
<CrazyMelon> https://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyMelon> na desni strani imaš koledar..če te bodo zanimali dogodki
<Tardus>  zakaj ne ? večina "mojih" ima parsto evrov penzije
<miha_> odvisno kolk star..
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: ma zmedel jih boš..vsaj tako je moje mnenje.. na tvojem mestu bi se zmenil da en dan prinesejo računalnike
<miha_> pa kolk rama :)
<CrazyMelon> pa jim namestiš etc.
<CrazyMelon> ker če bodo težave z grafično kartico
<CrazyMelon> pol bo hitr hudič
<Tardus> če so na rabljenem kompu delali delali xp, tudi 11.10 dela  dost ok, torej nekaj takega
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: ni nujno - kot rečeno ..z grafično kartico zna bit hudič
<CrazyMelon> lahko da ni podprta ipd.
<Tardus> sigurno, za tiste, ki bi Å¡li v to smer , bi zrihtal induvidialne seanse (tudi za win tako delamo)
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: koliko "učencev" pa imaš ?
<Tardus> grafika , to pa vem, sem na laptopu  pet ur opazoval" levo zgoraj utripajočo črtico...NVIDIA shit
<Tardus> razično,  enega včasih 2 na teden, a to bi zrihtal najprej kot predavanje  Uvod v....
<CrazyMelon> ah..sem mislu da jih je več na uni. za 3. živ. obdobju :)
 * miha_ si sploh ne upa svojih navajat na linux.. res ne :9
<CrazyMelon> miha_: zakaj ne? :) recimo nečakinja moja obvlada :)
<CrazyMelon> sicer zdej unity jo mal mede k je navajena na meni
<CrazyMelon> ampak je pa res da zdej Å¡e hitreje najde igre..ker samo vtipka ime :)
<Tardus> je več  "mentorjev", vsak po par "učencev"
<miha_> ne vem. sm pa mamo na android tablco .. to pa gre
<CrazyMelon> miha_: ja.. to tudi sam razmišljam..o eni cheap kitajski tablici.. da lahk priklopijo na TV pa mal srfajo :)
<Tardus> jaz imam en noneame china laptop za 300 eur in spodobno dela
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: kdaj bi ti začel s predstavitvijo ubuntuja?
<Tardus> Crazy Melon : ne vem, enkrat  aprila, ko bo na voljo tam par kompo v učilnici
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: aaah
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: do takrat bomo nekaj pripravili :)
<Tardus> means what ?
<CrazyMelon> aah = vzdih :)
<Tardus> bi bilo fino, če bi še kdo bil zraven
<CrazyMelon> no..ni vzdih.. ampak aah :D
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: no..vse se da zmenit
<CrazyMelon> če bo kdo iz Lj mel časa
<Tardus> vprašanje: delam na xchat, kako potegneš dol ime, da se pojavi pred tekstom
<CrazyMelon> Tar[TAB] in se ti dopolne ime
<CrazyMelon> al pa Cr[TAB] pa izpiše CrazyMelon
<nafisa> lepo se imejte še naprej ... lahko noč vsem
<Tardus> ok , grem počasi spat; mi stari rabimo več spanja,  čim manj  sedenja pri kompu; se vidimo v k-pipi  (siva glava in brada in špegli), hvala in lahko noč
<CrazyMelon> Tardus: ni problema - lahko noč
<Grega> o_O
<CrazyMelon> [o]-[O]
<zdobersek> ~.~
<CrazyMelon> http://servisracunalnikov.si/cenik
<Seniorita> Cenik - Servis računalnikov - Celje
<CrazyMelon> link za "odprtokodni Ubuntu Linux" pelje na ubuntu.si :)
<Grega> \o/
<Sky[x]> a ni to od mihca ?
<Sky[x]> al pa ksnga Botra
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-14
<Skyx-mobile_> gre kdo dons v pipo ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa je?
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/1aqgC.jpg
<Aseq> ready your breakfast and eat hearty, for tonight we dine in hell!
<lynxlynxlynx> fb - ne
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, ziher ste na faksu delal tud pathfinding
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je preveden NP-hard ?
<lynxlynxlynx> problemi nerešljivi v polinomskem času (če kdo ne pogrunta millenium prize?)
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš kako je preveden NP-hard?
<Aseq> pri nas so rekli kar v NP-težk
<Aseq> islovar pa nima vnosa
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mogoče NP-poln ?
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, hvala
<uni4dfx> kter sadist je napisu autotools
<uni4dfx> da bi ga koklja brcnila
<Skyx-mobile> hehe
<alyosha_sql> kako bi ugotovu zakaj se mi resetira PC?
<alyosha_sql> nek monitor za ram in CPU?
<alyosha_sql> al neki u tem stilu
<CrazyLemon> testiraj ram in obremeniš CPU :)
<miha> http://pridi-na-feri.si/news/56/61/Informativni-dan-je-za-nami lepo videt nove upe...
<Seniorita> Novice in dogodki | Pridi na FERI&#33;
<jinzo> ah ta miha
<jinzo> in pol na prvi sliki bergi straši :D
<CrazyMelon> himym je ratal lame :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1365-1: Puppet vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1365-1/
<miha_> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t506853#crta
<Seniorita> Novinarstvo @ Slo-Tech
<miha_> http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/kako-lahko-ponudnik-brani-svoje-stranke.html
<Seniorita> Kako lahko ponudnik brani svoje stranke: SI-CERT
<miha_> slo-tech so noobi? hahaha
<lynxlynxlynx_> ampak je blo res grdo
<miha_> tip izpade kot totaln noob, pa okol predava neki
<lynxlynxlynx_> ob polnoči pošlje mail in hoče do 11h odgovor
<miha_> povsod ga je poln
<miha_> rtfm: http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/1999/01/17538 :D
<Seniorita> Sun on Privacy: 'Get Over It'
<lynxlynxlynx_> '99 kje's pa to našel?
<miha_> to je klasičn quote "privacy get over it" :)
<lynxlynxlynx_> Å¡e dobr, da smo pol dneva v temi :)
<miha_> si-cert so še prijazni... kaka zasebnost, če je nekodirano, ni zasebno, doh :)
 * miha_ na srečo ni admin :)
 * miha_ bi VSE indeksiru :)
<lynxlynxlynx_> mnja
<lynxlynxlynx_> sej bi blo zanimivo, nafutraš v orange ali kaj podobnega za data mining
<CrazyLemon> miha_ sploh ni vredno debate
<CrazyLemon> ker na ST ni novinarjev :)
<miha_> "Dear BOINC volunteers, we could use your help with the translation of a short Einstein@Home document from English into the following languages • Croatian • Czech • Slovene
<miha_> bi se komu dalo? :)
<Sky[x]> miha_: kva mas to ?
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/431720_220070314755349_130623257033389_417291_1037950645_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> fck yea!
<CrazyLemon> zdej končno chrome odpira linke v TB
<CrazyLemon> dougčas :/
<lynxlynxlynx_> čudn da ni nobenga odziva na uno s-t objavo
<CrazyLemon> ne upa folk odpisat :))
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-15
<Skyx-mobile> se kermu sana kdo poje komad mislm da kreslin sam ne vem naslova "bila sva eno Å¡e zeleno ..."
<uni4dfx> a ve kdo kako se v gtkju dobi barve fontov in podobno?
<uni4dfx> od trenutne teme
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ne ... lahko pa ti poveš, če prideš na UGJ tretjega ;)
<uni4dfx> a res nimate nbenga k bo pluvou po ubuntuju? :D
<CrazyMelon> sup
<nafisa> uni4dfx, jst pluvam po unity ;)
<uni4dfx> nafisa lepo, sva že dva
<uni4dfx> js pa portam une moje window appletse na gnome3
<uni4dfx> in pol bom lahko v miru uporablu gnome3 \o/
<nafisa> dokler mam še podporo za gnome2 ... bom še na 11.04 klasičnem načinu brez učinkov
<nafisa> pol pa ne vem ... verjetno na mint
<uni4dfx> z mojimi appleti bo kr vredu gnome3
<uni4dfx> pol ko bojo appleti delal še na unity bo pa mogoče se že tm kej dal narest... ampak to je še long shot
<uni4dfx> najprej more canonical narest vse možne blesave napake (to bo trajal ene 5 let)
<uni4dfx> pol more še 10 let spoznavat kakšne glupe blesave napake je počel
<uni4dfx> in pol Å¡e ene 2-5 let da jih poprav
<CrazyMelon> torej komaj cakas razlicico 32.04?
<Aseq> ne, Windows 8
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> upam, da se s to prezentacijo w8 Å¡alijo
<nafisa> fuj
<uni4dfx> nope že dolg to planirajo
<uni4dfx> wtf, zakaj fg_color meče vn temno barvo bg_color pa belo??
<uni4dfx> a ta reč sploh ne gleda kera tema je vžgana
<uni4dfx> jajca gnomova
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1366-1: devscripts vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1366-1/
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve konjugirano vrednost od 'i' kok je ?
<CrazyLemon> -i ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> če govorimo o izmišljenih err imaginarnih številih
<CrazyLemon> govorimo o izmišljenih številih ja :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<uni4dfx> huhuhu
<CrazyLemon> fufuuuu
<sasa84> krejzica :D
<sasa84> ooo uni4dfx, lep pozdrav ;)
<uni4dfx> lp
<sasa84> kok si kej? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup  zaljubljena :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ma fajn ;)
<sasa84> ti CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da so izpiti..ne tako fajn :D
<sasa84> sej bo krejzi no ;)
<sasa84> a si glasvou za prijavni zvok v ubuntu? :P
<uni4dfx> aja js sm vredu
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kje se to glasuje??
<uni4dfx> js sm že tolk sit tistih bobnov
<sasa84> uni4dfx, pejd na ubuntu.si stran...pa je tam link v članku
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak da sm :D
<uni4dfx> vsi so zanč :D
<uni4dfx> prvi mogoče še najmanj, ampak je preveč vesolski
<sasa84> men je biu še najbl prvi všeč
<sasa84> sem glasvala za 1
<uni4dfx> sej verjetno bo zmagu
<uni4dfx> ostali trije so preveč nežni
<sasa84> en mi je prou glup...pa zdj ne vem čist točn kter
 * uni4dfx playing: 
<sasa84> sploh neb vedu človk kam bi ga dau :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a neb blo lepo, d bi ble fanfare? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> nyan
<uni4dfx> sure zakaj pa ne
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, jp.... in d bi skoz nažigal :P
 * uni4dfx playing: Ansambel Toneta Rusa - Cviček Polka
<uni4dfx> to bi mogl bit :D
<CrazyLemon> najbolš pol da je 'badger badger badger badger' nonstop dokler se ne naloada desktop :)
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> haha CrazyLemon odlična ideja
<CrazyLemon> in tist folk k ne more brez ubuntuja bo zihr odgovoren za masovne nakupe ssdjev :>
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to je Å¡ele za naslednji izzid
<sasa84> al pa on monty python alway look on the bright side of life :P
<lynxlynxlynx> snake snake, ooo it's a snake
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, sej jih je Å¡e par vmes, q r
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsKbSmwIToo
<uni4dfx> to
<Seniorita> Lazy Town/Lil Jon-Cooking by the Book Bitch      - YouTube
<sasa84> dragi moji, pančkat grem...sm nek zmatrana dns :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočkaaa ;)
<uni4dfx> :-(
<sasa84> no no...
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: kje si pa to našu?
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx sej je že staro :D
<uni4dfx> ne spomnem se točno kje sm našu
<lynxlynxlynx> wierd part of youtube
<uni4dfx> verjetno kak 4chan
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja :)
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT5F6LcwNEw
<Seniorita> Mad Mad Mario      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> ::)
<uni4dfx> a je kdo tle Å¡e na gnome classic?
<uni4dfx> razn nafisa
<lynxlynxlynx> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz1k08ABjS1qbily0o1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> classic sux..unity ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kr trolej
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx resno..sploh ne pogrešam tistega klasičnega menija :)
<uni4dfx> jst tud ne je pa zato drugih problemov tolk da popizdiš
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/o27Vx
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Seniorita> My sister's troll birthday gift. - Imgur
<uni4dfx> zakaj v Unity ne morš recimo vtipkat alt+f2, vtipkat ime programa in prtisnt enter
<uni4dfx> odpre kr neki druzga, sploh ne tist program k si ga isku
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko
<uni4dfx> morš še dol s puščico it pa zbrat kaj hočš
<uni4dfx> namest da bi ti dal najbol relevanten rezultat
<uni4dfx> debilno
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx true..če ne napišeš pravilnega imena programa
<CrazyLemon> če pa napišeš 'gnome-terminal'
<CrazyLemon> pa daš enter
<uni4dfx> ja fak
<uni4dfx> a si nor
<CrazyLemon> pa ga zažene :)
<uni4dfx> da bom pisu cel ime programa
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> v ubuntu classic sm od terminala oddaljen natanko 1 klik
<CrazyLemon> aha..torej ti želiš da unity vnaprej predvideva kateri program ti rabiš :D
<uni4dfx> a tle bom pa zdej tipku cele stavke :D
<uni4dfx> kako je to improvement lepo prosim
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..a v unityu nisi?
<CrazyLemon> če je v launcherju :D
<uni4dfx> launcher je skrit
<uni4dfx> ni vedno na voljo
<CrazyLemon> al pa če rad tipkaš ctrl alt t :)
<uni4dfx> morm najprej drkart tm pa čakat da se pojav
<uni4dfx> tipkanje je itak problem, ker morš preklaplat med tipkovnco in miško... to enkrat narest ni problem, ta stotič ti gre pa že na živce ker s tem zgublaš produktivnost
<CrazyLemon> hence the HUD!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/nSC3r       haha...stupid cat
<Seniorita> No Need to beat yourself up - Imgur
<uni4dfx> in zakaj mi xchat ne požene default browserja
<uni4dfx> kako hudiča se blokira dostop do sajta v apacheju
<uni4dfx> tud če dam deny all nč ne prime
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je pa pot napačna?
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa sploh ne prebere tega pravila
<andrejpan> se komu sanja koliko čez koliko časa bo nov libre office med paketki za update?
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-16
<Sky[x]> http://touchscreen-rokavice.si/
<Seniorita> Touchscreen rokavice OX - Najboljše touchscreen rokavice
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyLemon piflar je naredu popravni kolokvij od matematike
<alyosha_sql> sram ga bodi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> dan
<Sky[x]> l
<Sky[x]> p
<uni4dfx> kaj zdej dečki in deklice, a ste že updejtal moj projekt
<uni4dfx> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/window-applets-finally-available-for.html
<Seniorita> `Window Applets`, Finally Available For GNOME 3 (Classic / Fallback) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Sky[x]> ker pa je ta projekt ?
<uni4dfx> =D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1284-2: Update Manager regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1284-2/
<Aseq> zdobersek, rezultati so ze
<zdobersek> da vidimo ...
<zdobersek> oyea
<Aseq> cestitke
<zdobersek> Aseq: teb ratal?
<Aseq> ja :D
<zdobersek> cestitke right back at ya
<CrazyLemon> kaj ste mela?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk maš še do konca?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx odvisno od tega a mi priznajo dva izpita iz starega programa ali ne
<CrazyLemon> če mi priznajo sta dva manj...če ne..sta dva več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da nimam nobenega predmeta iz 3. letnika narejenega...imam najmanj 5 :)
<CrazyLemon> HAH!
<CrazyLemon> priznali so !
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri dveh mam rdeči zvezdici in se jih ni štelo pri 'Število opravljenih izpitov'
<CrazyLemon> matr..tale tesla model x je res hud
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1368-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1368-1/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js sm mel tud neke zvezdice tm
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon v pondelk mam Å¡e zadn ispit :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kul..kaj pa?
<uni4dfx> ta VSÅ  je biu tok na easy da mi gre kr na smeh
<uni4dfx> Procesna Avtomatika
<uni4dfx> 600 strani piflarije :D
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim za ta predmet :D
<uni4dfx> verjetn bom mal preletu v nedelo zvečer
<uni4dfx> ma učil smo se programirat tiste industrijske controllerje
<uni4dfx> za linije pa taka jajca
<uni4dfx> je blo kr zajeban
<uni4dfx> parkrat smo bli na faksu do treh zjutri :D
<uni4dfx> k ne morš domov robotov vzet
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej..kaj si naredu z zvezdicami :D
<uni4dfx> angleščino :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1367-1: libpng vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1367-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-17
<zdobersek> http://oi43.tinypic.com/25gqyl5.jpg
<Grega> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzhzdpKdQt1qicrz8o1_500.png
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6NAmb5rFmE
<CrazyLemon> !
<Seniorita> DRHALL - Amsterdam      - YouTube
<manca_> a na empathy-ju msn spet ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techworld.com.au/article/415532/ubuntu_slackware_named_top_desktop_linux_distros?fp=39&fpid=26189&rid=1
<Seniorita> Ubuntu and Slackware named top desktop Linux distros - unix, ubuntu, software, operating systems, open source, non-Windows, linux mint, Linux - Operating Systems - Techworld
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj je že tist link kjer lahko kupiš/prodaš knjigo men se zdi da je samo za FRI..nisem pa prepričan
<miha> dan
<miha> kdo tle?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej miha
<CrazyLemon> veš da!
<miha> :)
<miha> lp
<miha> tu se ukvarjam s skripto, ki prestreže perl klic in naredijo kopijo perl skripte na varno :) torej v PATH bi bila pred /usr/bin, po možnosti sam za apache procese :)
<miha> ker perl skripte ki se poženejo iz php me zelo zanimajo, khm :)
<BigW> ce kdo to v resnic dela bi ga blo treba skloftat
<miha> BigW: oh delajo
<miha> bug v kakem cms se naloži skripta in požene in je botnet, vidl večkrat :)
<miha> BigW: zdj bi pa radi mal avtomatike :D
<BigW> ne sprasuj takih stvari tle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj se začne letni semester?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v PON
<miha> BigW misli da hekam :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 100% sure?
<zdobersek> miha: repetez le question
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 100.1%
<zdobersek> bi rad link?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pls
<zdobersek> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/studijski_koledar/
<zdobersek> mkay
<Seniorita> Å tudijski koledar - FRI
<miha> zdobersek: gledam kako bit opozorjen na to da nekdo iz apache laufa perl botnet :)
<zdobersek> miha: ne sprasuj takih stvari tle
<zdobersek> :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> :$
<zdobersek> habe ich keine idee
<miha> a me bote hekal? :(
<CrazyLemon> bote? kako neumno vprašanje pa je to
<CrazyLemon> že zdavnaj smo te
<zdobersek> anon shit pa take
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek that some sick shit... mislim to da v pon. že začnemo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha.
<zdobersek> glih 0 fraj dni.
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<zdobersek> in po trenutnem urniku bom mel vaje skupi
<zdobersek> pac, na FRI, dva predmeta
<zdobersek> in to v PON od sedmih do enajstih
<zdobersek> potem pa cel teden nic
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> mondays
<CrazyLemon> a sam 2 predmeta imaš na fri ?
<miha> tko skripta dela
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ya.
<zdobersek> zdej osnove pod. baz in algoritme
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> kul.
<zdobersek> 4 obvezne ure na teden, ostalo pa po zelji
<zdobersek> (in zelja ni velika!)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš na fmf ?
<zdobersek> diskretne, analiza, linearna
<CrazyLemon> no..pol imaš več kot samo 4 ure na teden :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nic od teh treh ni obvezno, ne predavanja ne vaje
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> ha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že..ampak to pomeni tudi da če ne greš na vaje ne boš naredu izpita! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nej!
<zdobersek> gres na kolokvij, naredis prakticen del, gres pisat teorijo naredis teoreticen del, naredis izpit
<CrazyLemon> to sm tudi js mel v načrtu včeraj!
<zdobersek> ampak! ...
<zdobersek> ? :(
<CrazyLemon> pa me tist prasec od profesorja ni spustu skozi teoretični del :(
<CrazyLemon> 4 točke! 4!!
<zdobersek> od?!
<CrazyLemon> no comment
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> nc, grem se jst socializirat.
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<zdobersek> s prodajalkami na blagajni v trgovini :)
<zdobersek> later.
<miha> :))
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon povej en film dober
<alyosha_sql> hitro
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql puss in boots
<alyosha_sql> dj ne mi z takimi
<alyosha_sql> to ni film
<alyosha_sql> ampak risanka
<CrazyLemon> risani film je
<CrazyLemon> stop complaining
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> če nisi resen mona
<CrazyLemon> kaj misliš da zdej k ni tvoje punce doma da lahko gledaš filme? e ne bo šlo to tko šemso..ne bo :D
<alyosha_sql> bo bo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> veš kko so jih italjani zajebali
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> meli so letalo ob 6h zjutraj iz venecije v rim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? :D
<alyosha_sql> in so jim odpovedali let
<alyosha_sql> in so mogle cakat
<alyosha_sql> do 15:30
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ble so ob 5h zjutraj ze dol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj so odpovedali??
<alyosha_sql> ma italjani so pokvarli letalo:D
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<alyosha_sql> in zdj so jim
<alyosha_sql> spremenili celo pot
<alyosha_sql> in use
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol komaj zdej so Å¡le v rim al kaj :D
<alyosha_sql> ma zdj po novem so sle direkt
<alyosha_sql> u Dubai
<alyosha_sql> u Dubai
<alyosha_sql> in pol naprej
<alyosha_sql> edino dobro je da grejo u dubai Å¡e:D
<alyosha_sql> dol je hudo letalisce
<alyosha_sql> dutyfree velik ko pow kopra:D
<CrazyLemon> glavno da je duty free :D
<alyosha_sql> wlda
<alyosha_sql> tudi če je drazje ko pri nas
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon fiiilleeeem
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql J. Edgar
<alyosha_sql> si gledal?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql seveda!
<CrazyLemon> tudi puss in boots sm gledal!
<alyosha_sql> ma ja jebeš ti pussy
<alyosha_sql> in kaj valja
<alyosha_sql> edgard
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql nestoj bit tak perverznež!
<CrazyLemon> in ja..je kr ok edgar :D
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> a na nadroidu v gmail aplikaciji lahko vec slik hkrati pripnes v mail ?
<Sky[x]> androidu*
<CrazyLemon> probaj..sj maš androida :D
<Sky[x]> ja sem probavov sam ...
<Sky[x]> probam prek gallery odpret se
<Sky[x]> a na 3.x androidu to gre ?
<CrazyLemon> 3.x je samo za tablice :)
<Sky[x]> 2.x pol
<CrazyLemon> pripne se jih lahk
<CrazyLemon> ampak js sm uporabu file explorer
<CrazyLemon> in ne galerijo
<Sky[x]> ma jst sem za file explorer uporabu astro
<Sky[x]> pa mi ni uspel
<Sky[x]> grem se mal probat prej je blo vse na hitrco
<CrazyLemon> in ja..tudi dobu sm na mail vse priponke :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..dela :)
<Sky[x]> ker file explorer pa mas ?
<CrazyLemon> najbolšega!
<CrazyLemon> ES file explorer :)
<Sky[x]> ime ?
<alyosha_sql> haa huud video
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJNBfBr-OGU
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Seniorita> North Korea Party Rock Anthem ft. Kim Jong Il      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> not!
<alyosha_sql> not not!
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon dj kašen dober Sci-fi movie
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql immortals
<alyosha_sql> sem gledal ze
<alyosha_sql> kr zanimiv
<alyosha_sql> neki u tem stilu
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da ti ne gledaš teh sci-fi moviejev..ker to ni resnično :))
<alyosha_sql> od kje ti ta ideja?
<alyosha_sql> ql so meni sci-fi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ti si mi tko reku :D
<alyosha_sql> ti s ibolj tak da to nebi gledal
<alyosha_sql> ma ja neke čudaške
<alyosha_sql> tvoje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en dober film, na IMDB vsaj 7.5
<zdobersek> letnik 2010 - 2012
<zdobersek> go go
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek j. edgar!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek puss in boots!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> !g puss in boots imdb
<Seniorita> Puss in Boots (2011) - IMDb /url?q=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448694/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=Zos-T62GEcySswbgvvG4BA&amp;ved=0CA4QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNE6GQiLPyBetjFGnkeVoqY0VSKd1Q
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj si naredu s Seniorito? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: puss in boots 6.8!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: J. Edgar 7.0!
<zdobersek> FFS CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek close enough!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en dober film, na IMDB vsaj 7.5
<zdobersek> NOT
<alyosha_sql> pizda nic ni za gledat res
<alyosha_sql> dizest
<alyosha_sql> t
<alyosha_sql> r
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<CrazyLemon> the big bang theory
<CrazyLemon> the mentalist
<CrazyLemon> 30 rock
<alyosha_sql> use ze pogledal
<alyosha_sql> oz. 30 rock sem pozabu
<CrazyLemon> ti maš preveč časa :D
<alyosha_sql> ma to je 20min jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> pa vlda mam
<alyosha_sql> ob 9h sem končal delo
<alyosha_sql> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql the new girl poglej :)
<alyosha_sql> od takrat neki tu
<alyosha_sql> !g the new girl
<Seniorita> New Girl (TV Series 2011) - IMDb /url?q=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1826940/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=Kow-T-r_KYvxsgbilKz0BA&amp;ved=0CBQQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNE1WrJxD6zD3YZ3QOMJwuyKzSaT5g
<alyosha_sql> seria
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha_sql> filem bi jz
<CrazyLemon> jebeš film
<CrazyLemon> glej the new girl
<alyosha_sql> njah
<alyosha_sql> saw mam za gledat she 6 in 7
<alyosha_sql> ni mi druge kot da se lotim
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeRrw32Fn94
<Seniorita> Jack and Jill Trailer 2011 HD      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> to mi je znano
<zdobersek> majketi CrazyLemon?
<zdobersek> transvestita nej gledam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zima je ffs..ni dobrih filmov ob tem času!
<zdobersek> rajs ne grem gledat na imdb, kako oceno ima.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> 3.0 :))
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> Underworld Awakening.. 7.0 !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ta je zate
<zdobersek> LOL
<CrazyLemon> sci-fi
<alyosha_sql> dj da vidimo
<zdobersek> uh, The Shutter Island mam na racunalniku!
<alyosha_sql> nisi she gledal
<alyosha_sql> c c c
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek preklet pirat!
<alyosha_sql> kr ql movie
<alyosha_sql> je ne
<CrazyLemon> hitro zbrisat!
<alyosha_sql> zarad takih pol neke acte pišejo:d
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> oh ne, zajebu sem se.
<zdobersek> fak
<dzobersek> no one will know!
<alyosha_sql> ;D
<alyosha_sql> sj bo CrazyLemon shackal ubuntu pa pobrisal log
<alyosha_sql> pa je
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> problem solved
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> a pol si zdej dan žoberšek?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dzobersek> exactly.
<dzobersek> 50/50 sem ze dvakrat pogledu (v kinu), Our Idiot Brother tudi (takisto v kinu)
<CrazyLemon> ti pa dosti denarja zapraviš za kino!
<CrazyLemon> lepo da podpiraš slovensko gospodarstvo...kudos to you sir!
<CrazyLemon> tale bejba v the mentalistu je pa hotty :)
<dzobersek> CrazyLemon: serija? let me be the judge of hotness!
<CrazyLemon> dzobersek serija ja..a obstaja film the mentalist?!?!
<dzobersek> !g the mentalist movie
<Seniorita> The Mentalist (TV Series 2008– ) - IMDb /url?q=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1196946/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=cI8-T_7KIMzusgbs75zRBA&amp;ved=0CA8QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNHgwzBalR5WRd5tSGRotvqNVgTwdA
<dzobersek> :/
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon mah sj je pa ni
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> je je
<dzobersek> CrazyLemon: alyosha_sql: name that babe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, awakening je že zuni
<lynxlynxlynx> končno spet normalne kreature
<dzobersek> CrazyLemon: alyosha_sql: name that babe!
<lynxlynxlynx> sem videl da snemajo romanco z zombijem
<alyosha_sql> dzobersek iscem pa ne najdem:D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon what's her name?
<CrazyLemon> dzobersek http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0002.png     shot0002.png is her name
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dzobersek> 70% hot, ce mi daste ime, lahko se dvignem
<alyosha_sql> tasna je prevec neki uptight
<alyosha_sql> ni to to
<alyosha_sql> mi mamo radi bolj tasne
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha_sql> nevem kako bi se reklo
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> pa Å¡e ni bjonda
<dzobersek> bajsaste?
<alyosha_sql> to je tkoj -20točk
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> me no lajki bajsi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dzobersek> kaj pa blond bajsa?
<alyosha_sql> ze bolše.D
<alyosha_sql> samo Å¡e vedno ni to to:D
<alyosha_sql> sj ne da mora bit skinni bitch
<alyosha_sql> samo tko
<alyosha_sql> nerabi bit lih uno
<alyosha_sql> močno popolnjena
<alyosha_sql> dj dj grem jz neki gledat ker tu ni prihodnosti!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> In the local colloquial Slovene dialect, Celje is called Cjele or Cele, giving it a special modulation, spoken mainly by its citizens.
<zdobersek> Cjele
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you from Cjele?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> :))
<miha> lp
<miha> “Doktor, simulant iz sobe 50 je umrl.”
<miha> “No, sedaj je pa resnično pretiraval.”
<CrazyLemon> miha a poznaš tistega korejskega?
<CrazyLemon> A:"hows life in korea?"  B:"cant complain"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> :))
<miha> oooo sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<miha> :D
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<sasa84> glihkar sem opravla spletni nakup a veš :P
<sasa84> iskalnik ključev... :P
<sasa84> to bo nekdo dobu za darilo :P
<miha> :D odlično!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 omg! spomnila si se!
<CrazyLemon> <3.14
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti si tud tak?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql je tak..k ne ve kje ma glavo
<sasa84> no no, moj ljoši je čist kul
<sasa84> a se letos poroči? :P
<CrazyLemon> ma nimaš ti pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> živiš v neki svoji iluziji :D
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon ne bit zdj kle neki brihtn a ne :P
<sasa84> d ne bo ljoško pred tabo diplomiru :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha..like i said
<CrazyLemon> živiš v iluziji
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> no no...
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, poglej kok je CrazyLemon nesramen do tebe
<sasa84> ja bogi moj ljoši...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pridi v koper ga potolažit
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo cel mesec sam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> on ma punco
<sasa84> zaročenko!
<sasa84> mislm...ne oboje :P
<sasa84> punco, k je zaročenka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ti pravim..ni je
<sasa84> ne ne...nism taka ;)
<miha> http://www.monitor.si/novica/deseta-obletnica-slovenske-wikipedije/
<Seniorita> Monitor - novice - Deseta obletnica slovenske Wikipedije (17.02.2012)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U NO TELL da so Pirati na POP TV!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek FAK D PIRATEN!
<zdobersek> you can fuck, but not fuck with!
<zdobersek> see what I did there?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobersek> you can fuck a pirate (delas dojencke) but not fuck with one (ker te lahko UBIJE)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej?
<CrazyLemon> still nothing
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: go fuck with a pirate.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne zdej..zdej gledam film
<CrazyLemon> later!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kterga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek immortals
<zdobersek> !g immortals IMDB
<Seniorita> Immortals (2011) - IMDb /url?q=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1253864/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=bLc-T-zJD4_zsgaV9Jm_BA&amp;ved=0CA4QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNHcVehd-Dyl6wII6eaw2bQQdCW8iQ
<CrazyLemon> pretty sick shit.. z macolo ga je v moda!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> meh, sam 6.3
<CrazyLemon> mah
<CrazyLemon> sej ni nič spešl
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker ni nič drugega
<CrazyLemon> je very spešl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek see what i did there?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> mogoc bi bil zanimiv, gledam trailer.
<zdobersek> woooo kter zakon lok!
<uni4dfx> kdaj bo ta film
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CY_HGl6W2U
<Seniorita> Shark Pool: Official Trailer      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> and booties!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/feb/17/videogames-eyesight-rare-eye-disorder
<Seniorita> Video games improve sight in adults born with a rare eye disorder | Science | The Guardian
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g
<Seniorita> ‪The Dragonborn Comes - Skyrim Bard Song and Main Theme Female Cover‬      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> a je kdo probavu Skyrim prek wine?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1367-3: Thunderbird vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1367-3/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a so že kul releasi za am...sposojo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1369-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1369-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1367-4: Xulrunner vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1367-4/
<Grega> je komu za prevajat? http://www.inmotionhosting.com/support/edu/opencart/ (proti placilu)
<Seniorita> OpenCart | InMotion Hosting
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: kakšne omejitve?
<lynxlynxlynx> če se tle noben ne javi, poznam eno pupo, ki bi jo to najbrz zanimalo
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, najbrz sm lih zaradi manjka prevoda enkrat izbral zencart namesto tega
<Grega> ni omejitev, pac prevest je treba in vpisat v wiki
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.opencart.com/index.php?route=extension/extension&path=2&filter_search=slovenian&sort=e.date_modified&order=DESC
<Seniorita> OpenCart - Extensions
<Grega> saj so prevodi
<lynxlynxlynx> zdej sm pa zmeden
<Grega> kaksne 3-4 mesece nazaj jih ni bilo, vsaj za 1.5 ne
<lynxlynxlynx> a sem kej slabega o tem prebral :s
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, možno da to
<Grega> verjetno, da je main developer kreten
<lynxlynxlynx> :9
<Grega> lynxlynxlynx: no, jaz jih bom se tud nekaj vprasal.. ce pa ne bo, pa bi prosil..
<lynxlynxlynx> no sporoc
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntucomputing.posterous.com/amd-catalyst-121-driver-on-hp-pavilion-dv6t-q
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst 12.1 Driver on HP Pavilion dv6t Quad Hybrid Radeon with Linux Mint 12 / Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric - Ubuntu Computing
<CrazyLemon> in ya face nvidia!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> dan
<uni4dfx> a kdo tuki uporabla google dns al pa opendns?
<CrazyLemon> google dns o/
<uni4dfx> are you serious?
<CrazyLemon> yes i am
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi uporablu neki kar dela 3x počasnej od ISPjevga dnsja? :D
<CrazyLemon> em..googleovi dnsji so nekje na tretjem mestu
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa so arnesovi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> what's the point pol :D
<uni4dfx> itak ne bo pršu do njih razn če arnesu dol padejo kar je pa zelo unlikely :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa veš! tile anonimni so hudi hekerji in se moraš prej zavarovat !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> arnes podpira anonymous :D
<uni4dfx> sam ne okol govort :D
<uni4dfx> neki razmišlam da bi šaltu na opendns
<uni4dfx> sam je tud počasn k svina
<uni4dfx> ampak podpira eno zelo pomembno zadevo - enkripcijo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sm vidu kak jih podpira..smejali so se jim ko jim je nekdo (anonimnez) poslal log pogovora in spraševal če je "to možno" :D
<uni4dfx> to pomen da nben v tej državi ne more vedt na kere websajte hodš
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx fensi..hkrati pa..slow :)
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> but is it really?
<CrazyLemon> it has to be!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> če inštaleram to na server
<uni4dfx> bo itak keširov vse naslove
<CrazyLemon> no ja delno rešiš težavo ja..ampak še vedno bo slow za nekeširane naslove
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne misliš pokeširat cel internet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja čak
<uni4dfx> na kolk novih websajtov pa ti greš vsak dan
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> 1-2 max bi reku :D
<CrazyLemon> tko nekje..mogoče malo več
<uni4dfx> ostalo si pa na google, youtube...
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17081573
<Seniorita> BBC News - Digital tools 'to save languages'
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/what-problem-does-windows-8-solve/6856
<Seniorita> What problem does Windows 8 solve? | ZDNet
<Sky[x]> miha: zanimiv link vsaj glede na naslov :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i have something for you!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do say.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 8.2 !
<zdobersek> je kaj?
<zdobersek> kulturni dan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek one hint 'hugo'
<zdobersek> high score? komi?!
<CrazyLemon> komi my ass!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a se ne spomnes? Hugo?
<zdobersek> k si klicu v studio in po tem po telefonu tolku?
<zdobersek> !g hugo game
<Seniorita> Hugo games online to play free Cartoon game /url?q=http://www.oyunlar1.com/hugo.aspx&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=igdAT-zxJ4nDtAatv_HVBA&amp;ved=0CBQQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNFNcG2WN7VwY5jh_2of0MA-3QERdg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmm ..wth ne :D
<zdobersek> LOL
<CrazyLemon> miha dej pofixaj Seniorito :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QBfO5gPH2w
<Seniorita> Čuki - Hugo (Slovenian Hugo song)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oh ja..očitno ti hinti ne pomagajo.. hopeless si
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb  hugo 2011
<Seniorita> IMDb - Hugo (2011) /url?q=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0970179/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=1gdAT9ymKcaLswaUtMT0BA&amp;ved=0CBMQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEvvGoDs3hYLzoY-ic9kRX-9Qiyxg
<CrazyLemon> ma koji klinac je s tem botom
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lol SillyLemon, po 'one hint hugo' sem vedu, da gre za film
<zdobersek> be not afraid, I be smart.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek riiiiiiiiiight
<CrazyLemon> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<CrazyLemon> kul hinti!
<Seniorita> BashPitfalls - Greg's Wiki
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgOGl_OWOqg
<Seniorita> Tchaikovsky&#39;s famous 1812 Overture Part 1      - YouTube
<zdobersek> Vendetta!
<zdobersek> Whoa, Borat v Hugu!
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Borat al Brueno?
<CrazyLemon> Brueno??
<zdobersek> !g bruno movie
<Seniorita> Bruno Movie: Starring Sacha Baron Cohen /url?q=http://www.thebrunomovie.com/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=mAlAT4T2OMjptQb9k7y6BA&amp;ved=0CA8QFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNEy9hXp9OmRQOyMnQdxbb5qL4u4yA
<zdobersek> ue = umlaut
<zdobersek> u mit einem umlaut
<zdobersek> brb, zgasnem po krofe! CrazyLemon! krofe!
 * CrazyLemon pravkar pojedu krof
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si en umlaut
<CrazyLemon> brüno se napiše..če že!
<CrazyLemon> in neither
<CrazyLemon> je french borat with english accent
<zdobersek> ffs SillyLemon
<zdobersek> kter film ti je bil boljsi?
<zdobersek> borat al brueno?
<CrazyLemon> brueno?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sm gledal brunota...ampak borat je kul
<zdobersek> ne najdem umlauta na eng. tipkovnici
<CrazyLemon> " !
<CrazyLemon> ˝!
<zdobersek> lol, to ni to
<zdobersek> evo, na slovenski (đšćžč)
<zdobersek> ümlaut
<zdobersek> en velik smesko - Ü
<CrazyLemon> ümlat vidiš da je!
<CrazyLemon> "=ü
<zdobersek> na angleski pa ne vem, ce sploh je
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuiBoAWfSJE
<Seniorita> Modrijani - Ti, moja rožica (2011)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> are you on drugs?!?!?
<zdobersek> ja, na rozicah
<zdobersek> pol miljona ogledov
<zdobersek> just sayin'
<Bilko> ma še kdo problem na 11.10. z youtube da ne predvaja več cez ceu zaslon? Mislim,da odkar so prenovil da noče. Sem pa dans probal live 12.04 pa je ok delal.
 * CrazyLemon nima teh problemov
<Bilko> cudn. Kakšen je čez ceu zaslon, večina pa ne. Predn se je youtube posodobil pa je blo ok. Čudn
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš mogoče vklopljen HTML5?  V Flashu bi načeloma moral delovati
<Bilko> kje pa to vidim?
<LorD_DDooM> Desni klik na youtube video, pa ti v dropdown meniju pokaže About HTML5 ali Adobe Flash
<LorD_DDooM> Oziroma youtube.com/html5 pa poglej, če si prijavljen v HTML5 Trial
<LorD_DDooM> Ampak mislim, da je Firefox 10 rešil ta problem
<Bilko> nism prijavljen v HTML5 trial
<Bilko> sem se prijavil in zdej dela
<Bilko> LorD_DDooM, tnx
<Sky[x]> nova verzija VLCja ?
<Sky[x]> pa new flash danes
<Sky[x]> velik dogaja :)
<CrazyLemon> nov flash??
<Sky[x]> nv dons sem dobil update za flash na osx
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomeni da je nov flash na voljo :D
<Sky[x]> updejtov se mi je dons samodejno
<Sky[x]> nov updejt je bil tud za flash to sem mislu da ne bo pomote :)
<Sky[x]> vlc ma cist nov dizajn
<zdobersek> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2763591_460s.jpg
<zdobersek> true.
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-19
<uni4dfx> brčer
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> ne da se mi učit procesne avtomatike T_T
<uni4dfx> ker je to moj zadni ispit
<zeitgeist888> oj, zdej imam dualboot win7 in ubuntu. Če reinstall ubuntu bom imel probleme s bootom'
<zeitgeist888> ?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne
<CrazyLemon> je pa vedno murphy na delu :)
<zeitgeist888> kaj je murphy?
<CrazyLemon> si jedu kdaj snickers? no murphy je podobn snickersu..sam brez karamele
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> niti hvala ni reku prasec.. ne bom mu več pomagal ! :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/druzenje-s-hisnimi-ljubljencki-je-pomembnejse-od-seksa.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Druženje s hišnimi ljubljenčki je pomembnejše od seksa
<CrazyLemon> a zato imaš ti psa??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> itak da bo mel probleme z bootom
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zakaj že :)
<Sky[x]> aja odvisn kero verzijo ubuntuja ma gor
<Sky[x]> al pa mu win ne bo zaznal ker ne bo mel dodan ..
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne klikam jz takih linkov
<alyosha_sql> to je zate "portal"
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ni pomemben kle portal..pomembno je da spreminjaš temo..kar pove veliko!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> ma glede na portal je naslov zelo pomemben
<alyosha_sql> jz vem da to kar tu piše
<alyosha_sql> nima veze z vsebino
<alyosha_sql> in še če jo ma kaj
<alyosha_sql> je kr neki zmišljeno
<alyosha_sql> to so 24ur novice!
<CrazyLemon> right!
<alyosha_sql> fa Å¡o
<alyosha_sql> to kr ti beri ja!
<alyosha_sql> rajši mi slike zrihtaj
<alyosha_sql> !
<alyosha_sql> ne pa da tu surfaš in bereš tašne neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> js sm produktiven
<CrazyLemon> nism kot ti
<CrazyLemon> da nonstop gledam izklop.com
<alyosha_sql> dej no nisi resen
<alyosha_sql> zdj naprimer grem hmalu v meka
<alyosha_sql> aveš
<alyosha_sql> nisem jz ko ti
<alyosha_sql> 24/7 pc
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem vem..ti si 25/7 ;)
<Sky[x]> cas je za en tiramisu :D
<Sky[x]> svasta centos server se mi je doma zbudu po pol leta haha :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je čakal maškare.. in zdej sam glumi da je centos server...v resnici pa je ubuntu server :)))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sem hotu zadnic na drugo kisto dat
<Sky[x]> sam ma notr amd 3000+ k nima podpore za virtualizacijo :/
<Sky[x]> ma en cudn port za ssh mam pa skos pozabm ker :>
<CrazyLemon> 31337 !
<Sky[x]> pozabu geslo super :>
<lynxlynxlynx> cat andrejz
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<lynxlynxlynx> neki ga mam za vprašat
<CrazyLemon> na g+/gtalku ga dobiš
<lynxlynxlynx> dej redirectaj ga sm
<lynxlynxlynx> a g+ je še kar živ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi bil živ?!? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e vedno se isto zajebavajo iz njega kot ob splavitvi
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: oj
<andrejz> lynx, kaj te zanim?
<andrejz> zanima?
<lynxlynxlynx> sem bral wine-devel in na koncu končal na winepo
<lynxlynxlynx> vidim da manjka malo do 100%, a kdo že prevaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker bo 1.4 kmalu zunaj
<andrejz> wine sem jaz prevedel par tednov nazaj
<andrejz> nisem videl, da so novi nizi
<andrejz> ampak lahko vseeno ti dopolniš prevod, me ne moti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zdaj je string freeze, bi moral bit mir
<lynxlynxlynx> bom popravil, sem samo hotel preprečit podvajanje
<andrejz> kul. ni problema. Če želiš lahko prevod tudi vzdržuješ v prihodnje.
<lynxlynxlynx> ha ha :P
<andrejz> saj zdaj ne bo nekaj veliko sprememb, samo pač jaz sem šel čez cel program in popravljal razne typote, nekonsistentnosti, itdd.
<andrejz> zato je dolgo trajalo, saj preveden je bil že prej precej dobro
<lynxlynxlynx> na hitro ne vidim protokola - kar pošlješ na wine-patches?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej je
<lynxlynxlynx> pozabi
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala obema
<andrejz> ja, na wine-patches
<lynxlynxlynx> precej brezveznih fuzzijev
<lynxlynxlynx> nimajo občutka
<uni4dfx> če bo koga kdaj prešinla ideja da bi inštaliru linuxa brez swap particije... DO NOT DO IT
<uni4dfx> very bad idea
<lynxlynxlynx> kr neki
<lynxlynxlynx> <-- brez swap particije
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda pa ne pozabit na nadomestni swap file, če ni lih ogromno rama
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ne štekaš zakaj
<uni4dfx> swap ni sam za takrat ko ti zmanka rama
<uni4dfx> nevem zakaj vsi to misljo
<lynxlynxlynx> to je groba poenostavitev
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno, swap file je čisto dovolj, škoda particije
<uni4dfx> to ja
<uni4dfx> ampak js sm tud brez swap fajla XD
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa fail, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bi pomagal uničen swappiness, ampak ne vem
<uni4dfx> nekoč sm govoru z nekom (ne spomnem se točno s kom) k mi je reku da je swap totalno brezveze met :D
<uni4dfx> to glupo prepričanje večine linuxašev da je swap samo za takrat ko ti spomina zmanka
<uni4dfx> $ swapon -s
<uni4dfx> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<uni4dfx> prov sram me je :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej ga lahko takoj dodaš
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ne, morm najprej particijo narest pa je zakompliceran ker mam čist razsut disk
<uni4dfx> particijo pa nucam zato da jo lahko na hitr shredam
<lynxlynxlynx> swap file :P
<uni4dfx> ja če je na isti particiji
<uni4dfx> potem ti bo celo particijo zapackal z raznimi podatki
<uni4dfx> bogve kaj vse bo napisu na disk
<uni4dfx> od gesel do vsega
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<uni4dfx> če maš na mejhni particiji to ni tak hud problem ker jo lahko v 5 minutah poshredaš in veš da je vse clean :D
<uni4dfx> kriptiranje swapa pa odpade
<lynxlynxlynx> čist isto je tle, samo dd čez
<uni4dfx> nebi reku
<uni4dfx> tist fajl ne bo skos na enem mestu na disku, fizično
<uni4dfx> se bo pisalo malo tu malo tam
<uni4dfx> tist ko boš nakonc z dd spucov bo samo zadn fajl
<uni4dfx> vprašanje kaj je pa pred tem vse napisu po disku
<uni4dfx> pol morš cel prazen prostor od te particije poshredat
<uni4dfx> 500GB je pa precej teži kokr 4 :D
<lynxlynxlynx> err ne, swap file narediš kot za kak vm image, vnaprej definiraš velikost
<lynxlynxlynx> pol piše v teh mejah
<Grumpek> lol... ce nardis file in ga dd-jas bo spucal isto kot bi particijo... ce se bojis, da kaj gor ostane pol se lahko isto bojis za swap particijo... sam da ma forenzik 2x manj dela :)
<Grumpek> ce si paranoik kriptiraj swap
<Grumpek> ah dammit, je usel ze prej :)
<Grumpek> btw... ce karkoli nuca swap je treba orenk brcnat programerje, ker to dopuscajo :)
<CrazyLemon> word!
<CrazyLemon> meni je zadnjič bilo cca. 120+MB v swapu...medtem k je vedno najmanj 1GB rama fraj..vedno
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmers :>
<lynxlynxlynx> 1G frej ti Å¡teje tud buffers+cache
<Jorky> čer
<Jorky> kdaj izide beta tanovga ubuntuja?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne..1g frej frej.. 1.5 gb je cache
<CrazyLemon> Jorky enkrat marca
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je mogl bit pa res staro
<Jorky> a kdo ve  od openoffica naslov kanala?
<CrazyLemon> #openoffice ? :D
<Jorky> ni
<uni4dfx> #openoffice.org
<uni4dfx> res nevem kaj majo s tem .org
<Jorky> thnx
<uni4dfx> prov nč ni kul še manj pa praktično :D
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> danes je top gear!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kdaj se spet začne fifth gear?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fifth gear je drek, ane!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously?
<CrazyLemon> nekoč je res bil drek...zdej je dost bolši kot top gear :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to si mi ti povedu!
<CrazyLemon> sad but true!
<zdobersek> LOLOLOL
<CrazyLemon> its SAD!
<CrazyLemon> top gear se vedno ponavlja..vedno ene in iste fore...kr mal dolgčas :)
<uni4dfx> fifth gear ni drek? O.o
<CrazyLemon> po drugi strani..pa i <3 fast cars :D
<zdobersek> jst mam pa rad pocasne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti maš že izpit?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oyea!
<uni4dfx> guys guys, ni važn kak se vam avto zdi, važn je da babe palijo :D
<zdobersek> 180 mam rekord na AC!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek resno? kdaj si ga naredu?
<zdobersek> lani februarja?
<zdobersek> navzdol s trojan, v obe smeri
<CrazyLemon> 180? js bi ti dal kazen takoj :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: policaj tudi.
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mularija komaj naredi izpit pa že misli da je sposobna vozit 180
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> jst sem si ze dokazal, da sem
<zdobersek> sposoben
<Jorky> jst bi povišal prak polnoletnosti na 22 let
<Jorky> pa se jebi
<Jorky> ka acto bi sprejel pa alko bi ukinu pa se jebi
<Jorky> itak je mladina dans čist preveč razvajena
<uni4dfx> problem je da ti nebi sam kazni dal ampak pr 180 bi zgubu izpit in pa celo avto
<Jorky> treba bo mal bol red
<CrazyLemon> Jorky to bi tudi js naredu..21 bi dal
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx naah..na AC ne bi
<zdobersek> :/
<uni4dfx> kak da ne
<CrazyLemon> v naselju bi ja..sam AC ne :D
<zdobersek> no shit, 180 v naselju ...
<uni4dfx> aja mogoče pr 180 še ne
<uni4dfx> tm ene 200 pa zna bit že nevarn
<CrazyLemon> 40km/h do 50km/h – 300€ in 5 kazenskih točk
<CrazyLemon> nad 50km/h – 400€, 9 kazenskih točk in prepoved vožnje
<Jorky> ma vse gre v propad
<uni4dfx> pocen
<CrazyLemon> torej 180+km/h je komaj prepoved vožnje
<Jorky> dekadenca na celi črti
<zdobersek> :?
<zdobersek> ampak skoz cestninsko se pa peljem max 50!
<CrazyLemon> tko da..če piše na števcu 190..si še "varen" in ne boš dobu prepoved vožnje :D
<uni4dfx> zdobersek omejitev je 40 :P
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: vem, ampak napram modelom, ki tam nad 80 skoz naciljajo avto ...
<CrazyLemon> no..to tudi js vedno peljem 50..tudi če je 40
<CrazyLemon> like he said
<CrazyLemon> aja zdobersek fyi
<CrazyLemon> če te ulovijo na avtocesti 50km/h čez
<CrazyLemon> ti gre vozniško
<CrazyLemon> ker 9 kazenskih točk zate pomeni odvzem vozniške
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> pa sej greš u banjo luko po novga prec
<zdobersek> Kokrkol, na avtocesti je se najbolj varno mal spustit stres iz sebe
<uni4dfx> right
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ni res! najbolj varno je na poligonu varne vožnje!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> in pol ti en 90letni čičo brez žmiguca začne prehitevat tik pred tabo
<Grumpek> tak ja... alko ukinat!
<CrazyLemon> ampak te razumem..tudi js sm bil tak ko sm bil mlad :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, z instruktorjem v avtu, ga driftamo in nazigamo.
 * Grumpek ofne ilegalno zganarijo
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: v cetrtek vidu, strasno
<CrazyLemon> a boš moonshineal Grumpek ? :))
<zdobersek> seveda moras bit pozoren
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> pa klube bom ofnal
<Jorky> ma vse so zakompliciral
<Grumpek> like mafia in 20ties :D
<zdobersek> ampak varneje je vozit se po AC 180kmh kot po naselju 80kmh
<Jorky> ko sm jst delu izpit si ga lahko naredu za pol plače
<Jorky> zdej je pa skor jurja evrov
<Jorky> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bl denarnici prijazno je..ja :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon točno tko
<uni4dfx> si mi iz ust pobral
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> js k furam bol gledam na Å¡tevc porabe kokr na hitrost
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cakam na dirkalisce, da bom tam svoje porscheje trajbu
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu..če pelješ 180 po avtocesti..ti dajo 300€..če plačaš v 8ih dneh je to sam 150€... tko da niti ni tak big deal :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lmao
<CrazyLemon> same here :D
<uni4dfx> in pol opazm da sred italjanske avtoceste furam 90
<Grumpek> v bistvu... benz bo sel na 1.5e :)
<zdobersek> kokr se jst spomnem je slo za moj izpit skor da 1000 evrov
<Grumpek> buy 300 KW masine... bojo pocen :D
<zdobersek> ja, 40 ur po 18 evrov, potem so se vmes celo podrazle na 20
<zdobersek> plus predizpit, izpitna, vozniska ...
<uni4dfx> kolk ste najdlje prpelal z enim tankom?
<CrazyLemon> js do zagreba!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> lol XD
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: jst lahko s pol tanka prbl. trikrat prevozim LJ-CE
<uni4dfx> iz kje? Novga Mesta? :D
<zdobersek> pa nisem lih eko voznik
<Grumpek> v maribor :)
<zdobersek> ne se :)
<uni4dfx> vse vas ownam :D
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: povej.
<uni4dfx> od Ljubljane do Lyona na en tank! beat that :D
<zdobersek> s trajektom ne vela!
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a je bil avto na vlaku? :>
<uni4dfx> z avtom
<Grumpek> to je kolk km ?
<uni4dfx> 950
<Grumpek> slb :)
<uni4dfx> zadnih 100 mi je lučka gorela :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dizel ?
<Grumpek> do maribora je 1300 :)
<uni4dfx> tko da je mogl bit lih za mišjo pizdo
<uni4dfx> ne bencinar
<CrazyLemon> pol je kul :)
<Grumpek> pa se nemski autoban je vmes :D
<CrazyLemon> js max. 670km..s tem da ostane Å¡e cca. 100km rezerve :)
<zdobersek> jebene Alpe ..
<Jorky> ma benz bo Å¡u do 1,5 eu do poletja
<uni4dfx> a se že splača vgradit tist da lahk na plin furaš?
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: kolk je potem takih pump?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx splača se..če ne misliš potem avto direkt na dinos peljat :D    baje plin ni najbl motorju prijazen na dolgi rok..
<CrazyLemon> -ne
<Jorky> pomoje se bl splača dizla kupt
<uni4dfx> zdobersek jah tle v LJ jo mam praktično v sosedni ulci :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to bi pa znal bit problem
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: v celotni SLO sem mislu :)
<uni4dfx> zdobersek eh celotno slo prefuraš z enim tankom bp :D
<Grumpek> plin je 0.75e/l
<Grumpek> prepracunaj ;)
<uni4dfx> oh
<uni4dfx> verjetno je tud poraba drugačna
<Grumpek> en tip ma hummerja na plin :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Grumpek> bel hummer H2
<Grumpek> plineks cez cel avto :D
<CrazyLemon> a pol vleče s sabo še celo cisterno plina al kako?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> lol sej ma pa dost placa not
<uni4dfx> http://www.picshag.com/pics/052011/boat-van.jpg
<CrazyLemon> true..ampak hummer vseeno kar dosti porabi :D
<Grumpek> ce mas za hummerja ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek če maš za hummerja..ne gledaš kako boš poceni pršu s plinom ;)
<Grumpek> troo
<uni4dfx> no CrazyLemon če bi lahk mel kterkol auto, kaj bi zbral? :D
<jinzo> drgač tu na našem koncu ma par ljudi take proper avte predelane na plin
<jinzo> sam je maintainance baje drag ko k****
<Grumpek> bi reku
<uni4dfx> there's always a catch
<Grumpek> pa se v garazne hise ne smes
<uni4dfx> kaj nam pa pol sploh Å¡e preostane, vlaki v SLO so itak poraz, da o avtobusih ne govorim
<Grumpek> ostane ti, da si tih pa placas, ce zelis pridit nekam :)
<uni4dfx> tih bom pa js bol težko :D
<Grumpek> pol pa bos bolj tezko kam sel :)
<uni4dfx> ne sej plaču bom še zmer xD
<Grumpek> jah sam ce bos prevec glasn se ti lahko zgodi, da ti bojo voznisko vzel
<Grumpek> alpa se bos 2x ustrelu v glavo
<uni4dfx> lol
<Grumpek> kar bo pac bolj pasalo :)
<Grumpek> pa komu se bos zameru
<uni4dfx> v glavnem z veseljem bi se z vlaki furov če bi bli vsaj hitrejši od avtoceste
<Grumpek> jaz tut ce bi fural v moje konce :)
<uni4dfx> to se je že skor bolš preselt imo
<Grumpek> nah
<Grumpek> nisem civilizacijski tip cloveka :D
<uni4dfx> no sej ni treba lih vn iz slovenije :D
<Grumpek> sej vem :)
<Grumpek> dejstvo je, da ce hoces vlak moras blizu zeleznic bit... to pa ni tolk lahko kot se zdi :)
<Grumpek> mesta jih majo ja... pa vasi kjer pele skoz
<Grumpek> kjer pa ne jih pac ni :D
<uni4dfx> te naši vlaki so itak bol za okras k kej druzga
<uni4dfx> treba bi blo vse tire vn vržt pa nove rute spelat
<uni4dfx> in gor TGVje postavt
<Grumpek> ze tak so 60M v minusu :D
<uni4dfx> 300km/h+, pol se bomo pa pogovarjal :D
<uni4dfx> Grumpek ja no shit, kdo se bo pa vozu s temi jajci :D
<Grumpek> ja... se pospesi ne do 300 ko je ze v postopku ustavljanja
<zdobersek> da si lahk iz kopra v murski k bi reku keks!
<Grumpek> da gre ena bica gor na postaji ZBLJ
<uni4dfx> eh babica nej bo doma :D
<Grumpek> povej ti to njej
<uni4dfx> dobr pol pa nej pustijo stare tire za babice kjer bo enkrat na tedn vlak furov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kretenckovi so na TV!
<Grumpek> lol
<zdobersek> babice nej dobijo teleport!
<Grumpek> zaka za vraga bi one mogle 1x na teden nekam, ti bi se pa cez slo fural z 300 na uro
<Grumpek> 2h mas za cez slo
<uni4dfx> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Am7oKBD3PU
<Seniorita> Henry & Aaron - IT&#39;S A SNAP!      - YouTube
<Grumpek> ce nimas 2h pol ne hodi okol matr
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/android-tablets-are-doomed-without-a-single-os-version/6860
<Seniorita> Android tablets are doomed without a single OS version | ZDNet
<Grumpek> no shit :D
<miha> :)
<Grumpek> to trobim ze pol leta
<Grumpek> pa une finte... ja veste, za vaso napravo pa ne bo updejta
<Grumpek> se tut mora nehat
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ok, to je ocitno prenevarno.
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> zdobersek btw to je official reklama za univerzo :D
<zdobersek> ozzies
<uni4dfx> yup
<zdobersek> kam gre CrazyLemon?
<zdobersek> kam gre CrazyLemon?
<uni4dfx> miha hmm prejšn mesc so bli bol optimistični http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-gadgeteer/android-tablet-market-share-up-10-ipad-down-10-through-2011/5430
<Seniorita> Android tablet market share up 10%, iPad down 10% through 2011 | ZDNet
<miha> uni4dfx: ma mal je brezveze ane, ta boljše stvari so vsaj 3.x, ampak skor vsi telefoni in velik del tablic ma še vedn 2.x
<miha> mal je bedno
<miha> google promovira nov ICS api
<miha> nima pa skor noben uporabnik Å¡e tega
<miha> moral bi vse kolkr tolk močne telefone na hit na 4.x spravt pa je
<uni4dfx> ja lej js sm tud hotu naložit si gor ICS ampak ne bom k mi gre garancija
<miha> ja
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> kam gre CrazyLemon?
<miha> http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=20120219113914676
<Seniorita> Anonymity/Security: A new guide to computer security for anarchists - Infoshop News
<zdobersek> kam gre CrazyLemon?
<uni4dfx> kdo je CrazyLemon?
<Jorky> god himself
<Jorky> ma ta google je en fašist
<Jorky> Å¡e huj ko acta
<Jorky> tanov pravilnik je obup
<uni4dfx> why
<Jorky> a ga nisi prebral?
<uni4dfx> tl;dr :D
<Jorky> ?
<miha> tale infoshop tutorial kar ok
<uni4dfx> too long; didn't read
<uni4dfx> sicer pa nism prčakval da bo not kej pozitivnega
<Jorky> no po lti pa svetujem da si ga
<zdobersek> LOTR
<zdobersek> tl;dr
<Jorky> razen če hočeš biti popolnoma nadzorovan :)
<uni4dfx> Jorky ko da mam izbiro
<zdobersek> je pa filmov za 8.5h
<Jorky> maš
<uni4dfx> ja da ne uporablam googlovih storitev
<uni4dfx> :P
<Jorky> jap
<Jorky> jst jih ne
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx emm..lexus LFA :)
<Jorky> ko jih jebe cigane
<uni4dfx> adwords je kr nice :P
<Jorky> nevem kako si lahko dovoljo tvoje osebne podatke po milji volji pošiljat pa izrabljat , prodajat itd
<uni4dfx> sej to že skos delajo
<Jorky> ja sam ne vsi
<Jorky> men to ni kul
<uni4dfx> mislm google to že skos počne
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> ma zdej so to Å¡e poostrili
<uni4dfx> pa facebook tud
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e marsikater
<Jorky> fb-ja pa itak nimam
<Jorky> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj bi rad?? batine?!?!
<zdobersek> kam gre CrazyLemon?
<uni4dfx> Jorky inštaleri si v firefox Ghostery
<uni4dfx> ne grem več na net brez tega :D
<zdobersek> kaj ce pa uporabljas chrome?
<Jorky> tega pa ne poznam
<Jorky> ka jej to?
<zdobersek> si ga pa itak najebu :)
<Jorky> chrome je od googla kar pomeni da ista pravila veljajo zanj in za brskanje z njim
<uni4dfx> Jorky blokira vse trackerje pa vse pizdarije k pobirajo tvoje podatke
<Jorky> kul
<uni4dfx> facebook, google, analytics...
<Jorky> kje se pa to dobi?
<uni4dfx> google XD
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> lahk gres pa na bing!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> http://www.ghostery.com/
<Seniorita> Ghostery
<Jorky> nice
<uni4dfx> tud za chrome obstaja
<uni4dfx> celo za IE
<Jorky> thnx model
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam facebook disconnect..in je dovolj zame :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mas facebook?
<uni4dfx> Jorky to pomen blokira ti recimo po sajtih tiste facebook Like pizdarije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fo Å¡o!
<uni4dfx> tist je precej agresivna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> bl mal ga uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> ampak mam ga!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prodana dusa!
<Jorky> nice
<uni4dfx> matcha tvoj IP in vse živo počne da pogrunta s kom si povezan
<uni4dfx> tud če sploh ne uporablaš FBja!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne gre drugače! nekdo mora vzdrževat fb.me/ubuntuslovenija !
<zdobersek> heh
<zdobersek> And now for something completely different:
<zdobersek> a mene zadeva nek evidencni vpis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> mene pa :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too bad for you
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why oh why
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce me spet zajebes ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<CrazyLemon> i'd never do that to you!never!
<Sky[x]> kaj te zanima glede evidencnega vpisa ti jst povem
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: nic vec!
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/film_tv/debate-24ur-vkljucite-se-v-razpravo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Debate 24UR: Vključite se v razpravo!
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427354_10150616567218360_290539813359_8908022_1865551768_n.jpg
<zdobersek> 15% trollov, 25% levih, 35% desnih, 10% nacionalistov in 15% pedofilov
<uni4dfx> facebook
<uni4dfx> -_-
<CrazyLemon> miha :))
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu podobno fotko par dni nazaj
<uni4dfx> zdobersek glede na komentarje na 24ur bi reku da je to precej točen opis
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: konec je dramaticne avdicije!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala bogu!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa Paris ma 31 let!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek that old rugged bitch!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tvoje besede ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snD0M8AaYQA
<Seniorita> Beyonce/ Jay-Z SNL (2/18)      - YouTube
<zdobersek> YouTube ... to je spet Google!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs!
<zdobersek> hah lol, sem mislu, da je glasbeni performans
<CrazyLemon> ffs! to je SNL! :D
<zdobersek> ja, SNL ma tud glasbene nastope
<Jorky> ti tale ghostery je pa zakon
<Jorky> blokira google fuckin analytics
<zdobersek> hahahaha
<zdobersek> 'I felt the presence of a new baby in the world'
<Jorky> lol
<zdobersek> meh, ni Kanyeja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/19/google-quietly-launches-latitude-leaderboards/
<Seniorita> Google quietly launches Latitude Leaderboards, threatens Foursquare under its breath -- Engadget
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpwK3vFGJp0
<Seniorita> A night at the roxbury.What is Love.Jim Carrey.      - YouTube
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> folk upam da bo tanov ubuntu za kej
<Jorky> čene bomo spet safr fural
<Jorky> loli boli
<Jorky> fuck www kohoni
<zdobersek> je kul
<Jorky> a si probu alfo?
<zdobersek> sam jst sem itak na gnome shellu
<zdobersek> furam ze skor od zacetka
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da se že zdej tok pritožuješ nad unity.. pol ti itak ne bo kul in boš kot si sam omenu..safr fural
<zdobersek> kdo se pritozuje nad Unityjem?
<Jorky> jst
<Jorky> načeloma mi ni kul unity
<Jorky> sam se tud to človek navad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kul video :D
<Jorky> je pa presenetljivo spedenan tanov kde
<Jorky> sm probu
<Jorky> čeprav kde še vedno ni to to
<Jorky> tk oda za enkrat ga rula gnome 3
<zdobersek> Jorky: shellas al si na fallbacku?
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> ubistvu ne vem
<Jorky> ker ga ma mpo defoltu na archu
<Jorky> pač gnome 3 kot gnome 3
<Jorky> mislm da je to shell
<zdobersek> Jorky: je podobno GNOME2?
<zdobersek> ce je, potem si na fallbacu
<zdobersek> fallbacku
<Jorky> čeprav če sm čist iskren niti ne vem kak ej razlika med shell pa fallback
<zdobersek> ce je bolj fancy, je shell
<Jorky> na gtk 3 je
<Jorky> pol je najbrž shell
<zdobersek> fallback je se najbolj podoben gnome panelu, se pravi gtk2
<Jorky> pol ni fallback
<zdobersek> je pa grajen na gtk3
<Jorky> fallback se vklopi če se shell sesuje se mi zdi
<Jorky> čeprav men se odkar obstaja gnome 3 še ni tko da ne vem
<Jorky> gt3 mi je precej lepši
<zdobersek> ce se shell sesuje, se nanovo vzpostavi
<zdobersek> fallback je za nezmozne spremembe in pa ce ni graficna dost dobra
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q
<Seniorita> 10 hours of "What is love" (Jim Carrey, HQ)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> 10hrs :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, sem vidu se 53 ur :)
<Jorky> ja sej če se kej sesuje
<Jorky> skratka jst sm pol na shellu
<Jorky> čeprav mi je bedna ta oznaka
<Jorky> shell pa fallback
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> pointless
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> Jorky, si že diplomiru?
<Jorky> ne Å¡e
<Jorky> zakaj?
<sasa84> prašam
<sasa84> si pol dobu sorča?
<Jorky> sem
<sasa84> jst morm it kej do njega d mu nesm zadeve
<Jorky> kdaj pa greš?
<Jorky> zanč sem bil na faksu
<sasa84> ma ne vem... kr ne da se mi :D
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> si na istem kot jst
<Jorky> ga tud jst ne pogrešam kej preveč
<sasa84> ma ja... sorč in krajnc me bosta za ušesa kaj tolk packam doug :S
<Jorky> kaj Å¡ele mene
<Jorky> se kr bojim prikazat
<sasa84> krajnc me bo še posebi s hlač stresu, k sm mu oblubla, d se vidva an tomaževi :P
<Jorky> hehehehehhe
<Jorky> jajks
<Jorky> :s
<sasa84> sicer pa... nism mu rekla na kterga leta :P
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> no vsaj to
<Jorky> pametno
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ma jst ma mvsaj izgovor
<Jorky> ko sm bil bolan zdej 3 mesce
<Jorky> zdej bo pa spet treba začet delat
<sasa84> sj jst delam zdj zadn del...
<Jorky> ma jst sem pa komi na polovici
<Jorky> :S
<sasa84> zdj pa kje je polovica... :P
<Jorky> :S
<sasa84> jst sm bla na strani 80, k sm misnla d sm na polovici :P
<Jorky> uf
<Jorky> no upam da se ne bo meni ka jtakega zgodilo
<Jorky> hehehehe
<sasa84> a nimaš ti sam 30 strani al kok?
<CrazyLemon> Yes, there will be bugs in 2.0.0! 2.0.1 is scheduled soon.      - lol..to pa res ž
<CrazyLemon> želiš slišat od developerja*
<Jorky> 34 je minimum
<Jorky> lahko pa tud več
<Jorky> 200 če želim
<sasa84> ja sej... kle so tud kao 4 avtorske pole min.
<Jorky> ja sej isto pol
<Jorky> sam jst bom bolj mal napisu če se bo dalo
<Jorky> ker se mi ne da
<Jorky> hehehhehehe
<sasa84> ma jst sm bla že na strani 120... pa sm mal skrajšala, sm ene stvari vn vrgla
<sasa84> mislm...k sm vidla d ni potrebe d se preveč razpišem glede akvinca pa bonaventure pr učlovečenju :P
<Jorky> mja
<Jorky> ma jst sm pa sprot ful krajšal ker čene bi lahko res napisu 200 strani
<Jorky> ma bedno je to
<Jorky> ker so ful siroke teme pa pol to krajšat in vn pride pol eno skorupcalo :S
<Jorky> ma bo že
<sasa84> jst sm si jo mal preveč širok zastavla... no, kriv je sicer krajnc, sam...
<Jorky> čene z leti pa z tableti
<Jorky> ma sej jst tud
<Jorky> če ne bo z jogo pa z drogo
<Jorky> neki bo
<miha> :D
<Jorky> hahahhahahaha
<sasa84> zadost bi blo, d bi mela sam teol. teme v hvalospevih... ne pa ves misal pa Å¡e primerjava v 5tih jezikih
<Jorky> ma se te čist razumem
<Jorky> preveč dela si nakopljemo za brez veze
<Jorky> Saša preveč smo radoželnji
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> lol
<Jorky> to nas dela neumne
<Jorky> hehehhehe
<sasa84> al pa pohlepni po znanju ;)
<Jorky> ja sej
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> a veš kaj prav bonaventura v začetku itinerarija? ;)
<Jorky> noup?
<Jorky> čeprav bonaventura je car
<sasa84> jst se bl držim tomaža :P
<Jorky> zadnje čase se premal poglabljam v cerkvene fotre
<Jorky> pa filozofije
<sasa84> mam rada frančiška, sam ta franč. veja v teol. mi pa ne gre preveč :P
<Jorky> sem se nekak bolj zasidru na eksegezi
<Jorky> od frančiška bi si rad kupu kak ofajn knjigo
<sasa84> jst jih mam ene par
<sasa84> božji ubožec od kazantzakisa si bral?
<Jorky> pa ne ve vem nobenga naslova čeprav jih je miljaužnt sam so vse bolj za en k****
<Jorky> ne
<sasa84> morš prebrat
<Jorky> nice
<sasa84> vrjetn najbolš bukva o frančišču
<Jorky> si bom zabeležu
<Jorky> a se jo da kupt?
<sasa84> bi rekla d ja... mislm d jo je mladinska izdala
<lynxlynxlynx> tale kanal ma pa vse ekstreme :)
<Sky[x]> why?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, povej miši ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> č ž š al kej drugega? :S
<sasa84> kaj drugega lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nimaš na utf-8 nastavljeno, to sem mislil
<miha> v irssi lepo pokaže?
<lynxlynxlynx> men en kvadratek, not pa piše SCI
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, men čist vse kul pokaže... od č š ćđ ž
<sasa84> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> te so vidni
<Grega> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/pwlhs/most_embarrassing_situation_youve_been_in_story/
<Seniorita> Most embarrassing situation you've been in? (Story inside, doubt anyone can top it.) : AskReddit
<uni4dfx> Ma kdo kako idejo kako bi z apt-get inštaleru 32-bitn program na 64-bitnem sistemu?
<uni4dfx> ni variante ane?
<Grega> z dpkg lahko, pravi google
<Grega> --force-architecture
<uni4dfx> Grega ma ja ampak samo vsak paket posebi
<uni4dfx> kaj če ma ta reč 30+ dependencijev
<uni4dfx> bom zdej šu vsak paket posebi ročno downloadat? to bom lih do pojutršnem končal :S
<Grega> kaj pa ce spremenis sources
<Grega> hm, ne
<andrejpan> vlc2 Å¡e ni v repozitorijih?
<uni4dfx> Grega to mi bo zihr povozil 64bitne stvari :D
<Grega> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29665/apt-get-32-bit-package-on-amd64-ubuntu-installation
<Seniorita> 32 bit - apt-get 32 bit package on amd64 Ubuntu installation - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Grega> ne vem :/
<uni4dfx> sej tud na #ubuntu ne vejo :D
<jinzo> Grega, gg.
<Grega> gg?
<jinzo> ja bogi ajfon, sn ziher da se v bolnici Å¡e zaj smejijo :P
<jinzo> Å¡e dobro da so tvoji navajeni takih stvari :P
<Grega> HAHA
<sasa84> a je kšn janez kle??
<Grega> jinzo je janez
<jinzo> veš da sem lih mislil rečt, da si ti en tak janez :D
<Grega> jaz ne morem bit janez, ce sem miha
<jinzo> Džon al kako že?
<Grega> dzon travoljta
<Grega> :)
<jinzo> :D
<sasa84> en janez me je dodal an g+...pa pojma nimam kdo to je :)
<Grega> kaj pa.. ce.. bi ga vprasala?
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> ne, a?
<sasa84> pišuka...a nej mu spustim na zidu d kdo je? :P
<Grega> pisuka, raje ne
<Grega> zadnic sem bral o dveh grozljivkah.. ena je The Thing, druga pa je tud nek The ampak vec ne vem kaj
<Grega> tam iz leta 1984
<Grega> the shining mogoce
<sasa84> Grega, a sem mogoče zavohala rahlo mero cinizma? :P
<sasa84> rahlo LOL
<Grega> nemogoce
<Grega> mislis.. The Thing iz leta 84? :>>
<CrazyLemon> Grega zihr?
<CrazyLemon> da ni The thing iz leta 82
<CrazyLemon> ker ta The thing je namreč saša
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grega> :>
<Grega> film je iz leta 82, ja
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> A few weeks ago I was horny and for god knows what reason, decided to try use my cellphone as a vibrator.
<CrazyLemon> "uncomfortable stares as the phone in my ass rung and vibrated,"
<CrazyLemon> an ass vibrator ??
<CrazyLemon> wtf :S
<Grega> se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> komi zdj sm prebral "oh i'm male"
<Grega> edit je dober, ja
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan je.. v vlc-daily repoju je...pa v privat repojih tudi :)
<andrejpan> v universe ni še ničesar :/
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<andrejpan> njihova propaganja sucks
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan its getting better :) glej kako  so popustili pri firefoxu/thunderbirdu :)
<andrejpan> pa v 11.10 me hočejo prepričat, da še obstaja sinaptic package manager, grrrr...
<andrejpan> ? kaj so tam naredil?
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan obstaja :D
<CrazyLemon> samo po defaultu ni nameščen :)
<sasa84> o krejzi :* <3
<andrejpan> or that :)
<CrazyLemon> o zalublena duša <3.14
<sasa84> am...a je Å¡e kej tko tazga Å¡weet ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je! hugo! you'll like it!
<sasa84> hugolinoooooooooooooo
<sasa84> *cwil*
<uni4dfx> moj Firefox je v slovenščini :'(
<uni4dfx> "Odpri v novem zavihku"
<CrazyLemon> the horror!
 * uni4dfx does harakiri
<sasa84> lohk bi mel mal več spoštovanaj do maternega jezika! :P
<sasa84> spoštovanja
<uni4dfx> sej zato :D
<uni4dfx> Slovenščina: prvi tuj jezik
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> brez heca bolš obvladam gramatiko v angleščini
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> so sad!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a je že TG
 * CrazyLemon že gleda TG
<uni4dfx> pizda zakaj na eztv Å¡e ni
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> a dons ma pa piratebay
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-11
<flyingfree> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39690/#p39690
<BigWhale> Dan
<BigWhale> A je kdo ze kaj razmisljal o kaksnem Ubuntu Global Jam eventu?
<dz0ny> bigwhale par jih se spi, ask later
<CrazyLemon> tudi later ne bo kaj preveč pomagalo... ask andrejz :)
<zdobersek> 'par'
<zdobersek> se CrazyLemon je buden, ne vem, kdo bi se spal.
<CrazyLemon> sasa..kdo le!
<BigWhale> Aktivnost na visku!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39691/#p39691
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnrgcrJNB_c
<Seniorita> Live launch of Progress 50P via Soyuz Rocket - YouTube
<dz0ny> black mirror season two, ...
<dz0ny> sterna se kaj ksp igras
<sterna> na sreco ne
<sterna> se pa kr tezko upiram
<sterna> vcerisn flight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFxUx9O7nus
<Seniorita> Javor via Pečar - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://youtu.be/ke5AKVtvkdc
<dz0ny> black mirror ^^
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFxUx9O7nus#t=25m40
<Seniorita> Javor via Pečar - YouTube
<sterna> tle je sonck
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39692/#p39692
<CrazyLemon> http://24.media.tumblr.com/a587d721addd7a7a90c6c0ce63959ddf/tumblr_mghbboH1hJ1qdqzbzo1_400.png
<dz0ny> on the wrist, dee to ma lahko tud kaksno drugo sporocilo
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice 4.0 še vedno ni na voljo prek PPA.. kaj za vraga pa počnejo pri TDF
<dz0ny> mhm ppa je tecn zadnje case
<dz0ny> sploh deb ne mores nalozit ce vsebuje file z +x zastavco
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi rad file z zastavico +x?
<dz0ny> bash script, recimo dev scripts
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39693/#p39693
<zdobersek> virbr0
<zdobersek> kter network interface je to?
<zdobersek> kaksna virtualna masina?
<zdobersek> !g virbr0
<Seniorita> Linux KVM: Disable virbr0 NAT Interface http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kvm-disable-virbr0-nat-interface/
<zdobersek> ocitno.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terra: Drop-Down Terminal Emulator With Support For Multiple Terminals In One Window  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ndU0dnddl3s/terra-drop-down-terminal-emulator-with.html
<CrazyLemon> virtual bridge 0
<CrazyLemon> sj ime vse pove!
<sterna> http://24.media.tumblr.com/a0b4839a7900089e82bcbda7f18c111e/tumblr_mf8h9e0JzT1qdzxizo1_1280.jpg
<zdobersek> mona kuko si pameten!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYoduhn_SDg
<Seniorita> Super Gran DVD clip... the moment it happens - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Best Comedy Album
<CrazyLemon> Blow Your Pants Off – Jimmy Fallon
<CrazyLemon> car! dobu grammya
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> comedy album?
<zdobersek> explain, s'il vous plait?
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..pač kategorija v kateri je bil nominiran :)
<zdobersek> oo sasa84
<zdobersek> neumna kategorija.
<zdobersek> kdo so bli ostali nominiranci?
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kufe dobim.
<CrazyLemon> !g grammy 2013 winners wikiž
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico in sacherco
<Seniorita> 2013 Grammy Awards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Grammy_Awards
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sacherco tud
<sasa84> zdobersek, za pridne fante vse!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mlado romunko po imenu sacherca?
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, sam fovš ti je :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> grammyji so drek.
<sterna> se 9 minut
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnrgcrJNB_c
<Seniorita> Live launch of Progress 50P via Soyuz Rocket - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je tako zanimivega na soyuzu? :)
<sterna> ful premalkrat se polom
<zdobersek> ... kar ni slabo.
<sterna> ja ni cist jasn zakaj ta ruski tech tok zdrzi glede na to da je ancient soviet design
<CrazyLemon> ravno zato ker je ancient :)
<lupastro> ;)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej lupastro :)
<lupastro> američan bo za zapret eno loputo vložil 3mio USD za elektroniko, gumbke, design, rus bo dal gor kljuko in mir :D
<lupastro> lep pozdrav vsem na kanalu :)
<dz0ny> drugače tle je proper stream hd kolkr se da
<dz0ny> Progress 50P
<dz0ny> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<sterna> 30s
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> fire!
<CrazyLemon> abort!
<sterna> uneventful
<sterna> evo prakticno konc
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Privacy Indicator: Quickly Enable Or Disable Dash Online Search Results Or Zeitgeist Logging  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/REURYm05YEU/unity-privacy-indicator-quickly-enable.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39694/#p39694
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Theme Android To Look Like the Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C87qR0aRmyo/how-to-theme-android-to-look-like-the-ubuntu-phone
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Digikam SC 3.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39695/#p39695
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å emaMelon
<kubanc> hellow! A ma kdo kej pojma zakaj imam v pravicah kratico S, recimo pravice imam nastavlene na d-wS-wS-w-
<sterna> sticky
<sterna> googlej sticky
<sterna> sticky permission
<t3ch> seos
<t3ch> ka ve kdo zaka mi ubuntu nnece brat sdcard win7 pa sprve prebere
<t3ch> ubuntu da errore
<t3ch> [  194.928008] mmc0: Controller never released inhibit bit(s).
<t3ch> [  194.934256] mmcblk0: error -5 sending status command, retrying
<t3ch> [  194.934326] mmcblk0: timed out sending SET_BLOCK_COUNT command, card status 0x400900
<t3ch> ve kdo kaj naret za sdcard kr nece brat ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon>  sed 's#<a href="https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10" class="trail">Ubuntu 12.10</a> » ##g'                     kaj za vraga je kle narobe
<CrazyLemon> gledam in gledam
<CrazyLemon> in ne vidim nič takega
<zdobersek> >> ?
<zdobersek> da se ti v datoteki slucajno tale tag ne razpotegne cez vec vrstic?
<CrazyLemon> ni >> ampak  »
<CrazyLemon> in ne
<CrazyLemon> tole je pol vrstice
<zdobersek> fancy schmansy
<zdobersek> seciraj stvar korak za korakom ...
<zdobersek> npr. najprej poglej, ce ti zbrise 'Ubuntu 12.10'
<zdobersek> al pa vsaj zakljucek taga
<CrazyLemon> sed 's#<a href="https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10" class="trail">##g'
<CrazyLemon> tole dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z Ubuntu 12.10 pa ne vem!
<CrazyLemon> nato če dam samo Ubuntu 12.10</a> zbriše
<CrazyLemon> »  pa noče
<CrazyLemon> včeraj pa je delalo normalno
<zdobersek> Escape that biatch I say
<lynxlynxlynx> sej si opazil, da maš na koncu še en presledek?
<lynxlynxlynx> raje \s* uporabljaj
<CrazyLemon> lynx za >> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja sm opazu..tak je tudi v kodi
<CrazyLemon> in ja zdobersek escaping the bitch worked..hvala
<CrazyLemon> sam like i said.. včeraj al dva dni nazaj nisem nič escapeal..pa normalno delalo
<CrazyLemon> lynx kaj je narobe z s#?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: A Quick Look At The New GNOME Classic Session (Now Available In The GNOME Testing PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/MfYTP3e_H-w/a-quick-look-at-new-gnome-classic.html
<CrazyLemon> find . -iname '*.html' -exec sed -i 's#<a href="https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10" class="trail">Ubuntu 12.10</a> »##g' '{}' \;
<CrazyLemon> tole zdaj pa je normalno zbrisalo
<CrazyLemon> brez escapeanja
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je bil tab
<CrazyLemon> tokrat sm pustu vse
<CrazyLemon> razn >>
<CrazyLemon> ta >> je od zadnjič
<CrazyLemon> ko je vse normalno delalo
<CrazyLemon> samo tekst sm prilepu
<CrazyLemon> in dela
<lynxlynxlynx> altgr-shift-y btw
<CrazyLemon> ne bom tega več rabu...tnx anyway :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid sign
<dz0ny> hehe you can't cheat geek http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/11/elon-musk-calls-nytimes-review-of-the-tesla-model-s-fake-citing-vehicle-log-data-as-proof/
<lynxlynxlynx> to so pravi slovenski narekovaji :P
<CrazyLemon> Tesla data logging is only turned on with explicit written permission from customers, but after Top Gear BS, we always keep it on for media.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je bilo s Top Gearom? :)
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> piše spodaj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> v html to zgleda čudno, %BB vs &raquo; kar znamo vsi brat
<dz0ny> v glavnem ne da se jim testirat, pa malo po svoje ocenijo "subjektivno"
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga ne bi hotu vozit tesle model s
<CrazyLemon> pospeški so hudi..avto ima 17" zaslon
<CrazyLemon> whats there not to like
<dz0ny> no smell of octane?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tr3dFSzh1yU prvi komentar
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> drugače kul reklama, sam radenska je bolj zakon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo je namizni vodnik za 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39696/#p39696
<CrazyLemon> ^^
<dz0ny> wow win7 sem pognal
<dz0ny> bricked phone
<t3ch> we kdo kay naj nareim glede tega: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12504790#post12504790
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Cant mount or fdisk or mkfs.ext3 on micro sdcard kingston 16gb - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> zihr je nisi varno odstranu v windowsih :)
<t3ch> ya to bo
<t3ch> se pred winsi sem probal z ubuntu pa ista pesem
<t3ch> lalala
<t3ch> pa ce restartas ga ja sam varno odstrani
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče ma slab driver
<dz0ny> kladivo, ogenj, skaka po kartici si ze probu?
<t3ch> se malo pa bom
<t3ch> :)
<dz0ny> ko das kartico not kaj ti dmesg pove
<t3ch> [ 919.625759] mmc0: Controller never released inhibit bit(s).
<t3ch> [ 919.631933] mmcblk0: error -5 sending status command, retrying
<t3ch> [ 919.632043] mmcblk0: timed out sending SET_BLOCK_COUNT command, card status 0x400900
<t3ch> google ne najde nic pametnega
<t3ch> :x
<dz0ny> prenosnik to?
<t3ch> ya
<dz0ny> formatiraj z mobitelom, fotoaparatom etc
<dz0ny> kot drugo je lahko cip borked
<t3ch> pa sem z winsi formatiral
<t3ch> pa niam fotoaparata al mobitela
<t3ch> to mam za raspberrypi
<dz0ny> kaj pa nucas kartico pol?
<t3ch> :)
<dz0ny> hmm
<t3ch> jebeno
<dz0ny> inhibitbits zgleda kot da cip v loop zdi
<dz0ny> ždi
<t3ch> ya neke sem bral da bi mogo iz 250000hz al necesa prestabit na 500000
<t3ch> nekaj takega pa da je delalo
<dz0ny> probi cold restart prenosnika
<t3ch> sam ne vem kje kaj kako
<t3ch> ka kr reset
<t3ch> vgasnit
<dz0ny> ugasnes das baterihoncen
<dz0ny> prtines gumb za uzgat
<t3ch> 0k
<t3ch> om kabl vun potegno nia baterije not
<dz0ny> da se kondenzatorji spraznijo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> da viimo
<t3ch> bye bye
<t3ch_> ne pomaga
<t3ch_> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si pofixal plugin? :>
<zdobersek> vec odavno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upload it :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is Memory Game ‘Strange Masks’ The Strangest Title On Ubuntu? [Review]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x4SMzBT43Lc/strange-masks-ubuntu-game-review
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo rad cheap usb 3.0 disk https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izdelkiTagi.asp?tagsSearch=1&txFind=AKCIJA%21+SAMSUNG+M3&ref={55BAEF00-88C3-4956-AF2F-37C8E5902745}&utm_source=enovice_danesNizjeCene_11022013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=1_Samsung_diska&utm_campaign=danesNizjeCene
<Seniorita> EnaA - AKCIJA! SAMSUNG M3
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-12
<stupidBYdefault> jutro..
<stupidBYdefault> kdorkoli?
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡el spat.. :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Na voljo je namizni vodnik za 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39697/#p39697
<sasa84> ah ja...
<dz0ny> juhu spet bomo kidal
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne govor :)
<dz0ny> pa nova pošiljka pride, jao
<sterna> kdaj?
<dz0ny> popoldne
<dz0ny> oziroma čez noč
<zdobersek> jeben sneh
<zdobersek> sneg*
<dz0ny> pop pa burja po četrtku, to bo še bolj fun
<sterna> kul
<stupidBYdefault> DAN VSEM
<stupidBYdefault> spite ? :)
<sterna> delamo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> pozdravljena, Sterna
<stupidBYdefault> kaj mi lahko morda ti poveš, kako se ustvari auto-run ? po log-in screenu, da bi se sam pognal nek program
<dz0ny> zacetni programs app
<dz0ny> programi
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo dz0ny
<stupidBYdefault> to so navodila?
<stupidBYdefault> startup programs?
<dz0ny> mhm samo program zazenes naprej je vse logicno
<dz0ny> mas add pa remove :)
<stupidBYdefault> ok, program sedaj teče.. odprto imam startup app
<stupidBYdefault> ok..
<dz0ny> pa dnd lahko dodajas appe kar iz namizja
<stupidBYdefault> dnd?
<stupidBYdefault> sorry, laik in room
<dz0ny> drag and drop
<dz0ny> povleci in spusti
<stupidBYdefault> aa.. :) hvala
<stupidBYdefault> name, command, comment?
<stupidBYdefault> željenega programa pa ni v prvem okencu (startup app)...
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013021205883569
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Japonska policija prijela lastnico bordela za ostarele
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej da ne bomo kdaj tebe tam zalotil :P
<sasa84> živjo sterna :)
<sterna> zivjo
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ker desktop manager?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa veš.. če je kaka monica belluci tam ali pa halle berry.. bi tam bil vsak dan :>
<sterna> zakaj pa to?
<sterna> a si tok z medijsko podobo obseden
<sasa84> men tud monica top zgleda
<sasa84> med igralkami mi je mejbi še najbl všeč od vseh
<stupidBYdefault> jah, očitno so še v letih najde potreba.. te pa tak ni skrbi.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> pozdrav vsem
<sterna> ma ne vem, men je velik bl vsec hiam abbas recimo
<sterna> en s manjka na konc
<sterna> al pa od teh zahodnih mi je vsec nicole kidman
<sterna> k je tut serious mind
<sterna> al pa natalie portman
<sterna> pa una iz readerja, kva je ze
<sterna> kate winslet
<sterna> pa una k jo je rak pobral
<sasa84> sterna, od "vzhodnih" pa tale... Shohreh Aghdashloo
<sterna> katrin cartlidge
<sasa84> pišuka, sem mogla zgooglat, k tega si ne bom že taužent let zapomnl
<sasa84> a
<sasa84> men pa nicole, natalie niso nikol Å¡le... kt igralke ja, sam tko po frisih...
<sasa84> mi  je streepova dost bolš tko v fris
<CrazyLemon> men pa nicole ni kul :/
<sterna> aja ma kaj pa vem ce je sploh vazn fris
<sterna> v dogville je cist huda
<sterna> pa portmanova v v for vendetta
<sasa84> če bi se mogla za eno odločt, bi se verjetn za monico
<stupidBYdefault> k-hm..
<sasa84> od moških pa... pierce brosnan (ja ok...sorči), pa sean connery, alec baldwin... tale garda, k je že mal v letih...mi je čist sexy
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> pierce brosnan je kul ja
<sasa84> sterna, v vendeti je bla portmanova res supr...s čist kratkimi lasmi
<sterna> pa timothy dalton
<stupidBYdefault> am.. ne bi rad prekinjal, samo.. kako naredim startup app.?
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ker desktop manager?
<sterna> gnome?
<stupidBYdefault> ? am...
<stupidBYdefault> ne
<stupidBYdefault> mislim, da je unity?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej najbrž vsi spoštujejo xdg
<stupidBYdefault> naj Å¡altam na gnome?
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Seniorita> autostart - How do I start applications automatically on login? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault sprogramiraš ga :) če pa misliš kako dodaš startup app pa ti je dz0ny lepo povedal.. startup applications odpreš pa dodaš program/skript
<sterna> pa johnny depp
<stupidBYdefault> ja, sem pognal program, ampak v "startup application preferences" ni bilo tega programa najti
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj pa bi bil tam..tam so samo "startup applications" ..kar ta program očitno še ni :)
<stupidBYdefault> hm..
<sasa84> sterna, nikol mi ni bil antonio baš nešto... pol pa ga zadnč vidm v enem filmu pa sam "oh...antonio!"
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> kdo je antonio?
<sterna> a banderas?
<sterna> u 13th warrior je kul
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<sterna> drugac je pa dost ceski pomoje
<sterna> niso mi neki dobri njegovi filmi ponavad
<Bilko> Crazy si kje v bližini?
<zdobersek> ce je pornhub blizina ...
<Bilko> hehe
<Bilko> mogoče mi lahko ti pomagaš...
<sterna> pornhub?
<Bilko> zgleda da je po vcerajsnji posodobitvi nekaj pomesal glede moje resolucije ekrana
<sterna> sounds..
<sterna> hubby.
<Bilko> nee lol
<Bilko> in zdej nemorem do nobenih nastavitev prit k vse kar vidm je XChat :)
<Bilko> loh Å¡e terminal odprem, to je pa nekak vse
<Bilko> zdej pa nevem kako bi porihtal v terminalu resolucijo
<Bilko> Ni mogoče uporabiti shranjenih nastavitev za zaslone.
<sterna> xrandr
<Bilko> noben od izbranih načinov ni skladen z načini na voljo:
<Bilko> Preizkušanje načinov CRTC 81
<Bilko> CRTC 81: preizkusni način 800x600@0Hz z odvodom pri 1280x1024@50Hz (prehod 0)
<Bilko> CRTC 81: preizkusni način 640x480@0Hz z odvodom pri 1280x1024@50Hz (prehod 0)
<Bilko> CRTC 81: preizkusni način 800x600@0Hz z odvodom pri 1280x1024@50Hz (prehod 1)
<Bilko> CRTC 81: preizkusni način 640x480@0Hz z odvodom pri 1280x1024@50Hz (prehod 1)
<Bilko> kaj zdej narest da bom dobil desktop nazaj da kej vidm loh. ne morm niti pogooglat
<sterna> ja xrandr napis v terminal
<sterna> da vidmo kere outpute mas
<sterna> pol ti bom pa loh napisala kva naprej
<Bilko> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Bilko> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<Bilko> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Bilko>    800x600         0.0*
<Bilko>    640x480         0.0
<sterna> to je vse?
<Bilko> jp
<sterna> to pomen da se ti je z napacnim driverjem zbudil X
<sterna> najbols da pocakas crazyja k ve kaj je delal k sta to pokvarla
<Bilko> hehe ni nc on delal...samo se je zjahal
<Bilko> vcer se je updejtal in dans k sm przgal se je to zgodil
<sterna> aha jah
<Bilko> zgleda da je blo neki v updejtu kar mu ni pasal
<sterna> vse zivo je loh narobe
<Bilko> druzga kot xchat ne dobim na namizje sploh
<Bilko> pa terminal loh prikličem
<sterna> ja sej terminal je dost
<Bilko> bom mogu na CrazyLemon pocakat zgleda
<Bilko> ja je, če veš točno kaj delaš :)
<Bilko> ne morm pa googlat da bi si sam pomagu
<sterna> aja hm ja odpri browser iz terminala
<Bilko> sej res :) nism se spomnu tega
<Bilko> sam pa zgleda k windows 95 :)
<sterna> mhm vesa driver mas
<dz0ny> kaj pa mas to katero graficno
<dz0ny> dej pastebinaj lshw,dkms status
<dz0ny> v osnovi popravis tako da odstranis xorg conf
<dz0ny> pa service lightdm restart pozenes
<dz0ny> ^^ bilko
<Bilko> nvidia
<dz0ny> mhm dkms status
<Bilko> nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-23-generic, i686: installed
<Bilko> vboxhost, 4.0.16, 3.2.0-32-generic-pae, i686: installed
<dz0ny> cudn malo 3.5 xx 25 bi mogu met ampak ok
<dz0ny> xorg si pocistu
<Bilko> ne...bom zdej su
<Bilko> ok sem. Sam restartam, pa jo bo samo nardil nazaj, al moram jaz kej narest v terminalu?
<dz0ny> Sam nardi
<Bilko> sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<dz0ny> nic
<Bilko> aja
<Bilko> sam nardi :)
<dz0ny> samo lightdm restart
<Bilko> ok bom rebootal zdej
<dz0ny> pa ne rebootwt no
<dz0ny> neno one rabis
<Bilko> ne?
<dz0ny> sori I hate this autocomplete shit
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> kaj si na telefonu? :)
<dz0ny> you don't have to reboot
<Bilko> autocomplete :)
<Bilko> ok kaj zdej nardim?
<dz0ny> only restart lightdm
<dz0ny> service lightdm restart
<dz0ny> then watch /var/log xorg log
<Bilko> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.78" (uid=1000 pid=24125 comm="restart lightdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<dz0ny> as sudo
<Bilko> to mi je napisal v terminalu
<dz0ny> sudo service lightdm restart
<Bilko> mogu sem restartat k je bil black screen pa to je blo to v bistvu...
<Bilko> sem pa na istem zdej
<dz0ny> hm kaj si pa posodabljal
<dz0ny> zgleda da je z je jedrom nekaj
<Bilko> ponudil mi je posodobitev...nism točno glerdal kaj vse se posodablja....
<Bilko> zdej sem spet updejtal k je na voljo, pa bom videl če se bo popravlo kej
<Bilko> bom zdej rebootal pa bom vidu če bo kej drugace
<Bilko> Å¡e vedno isto
<dz0ny> apt-get purge nvidia-*
<dz0ny> kaj pa xorg log pravi
<Bilko> apt-get purge nvidia...   Ni mogoče najti paketa nvidia
<sterna> -*
<Bilko> zdej dela neki...
<Bilko> done...restartam?
<Bilko> zdej je odstranilo nvidia driverje?
<dz0ny> jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1716-1: gnome-screensaver vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1716-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1717-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1717-1/
<Bilko> zdej sem prišel na pravo resolucijo....sam po unem purge nvidia ukazu mam črn ozadje pa nobenih ikon in ničesar
<Bilko> sam xcaht in thunderbird se mi pokazeta
<CrazyLemon> jah..ni driverja :)
<Bilko> hello CrazyLemon
<Bilko> tebe rabm, stara sabla :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no zdej mu pa Å¡e namesti nvidia nazaj
<Bilko> vcerajsnji update mi je zjebu neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah js mu nč ne bom namestil..bo kr sam mogu :D
<Bilko> tale ubuntu neki serje zadne verzije!
<CrazyLemon> Bilko kaj pa imaš?
<CrazyLemon> ker tale 304 naj bi bil experimental
<Bilko> nvidia 7800 gt
<Bilko> do zdej je dobr delal
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ubuntu mislim
<dz0ny> 12.10 ce gledas kernel
<Bilko> 12.10
<dz0ny> sam ma x23 build
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> Bilko
<dz0ny> zdej je pa že 25
<CrazyLemon> to mi nič ne pomeni ker sm sam še vedno na 3.2 :D
<Bilko> zdej sm se pa mal zgubu :)
<Bilko> kaj želis vedet?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Bilko
<Bilko> nvidia-current:
<Bilko>   Nameščen: (brez)
<Bilko>   Kandidat: 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1
<Bilko>   Preglednica različic:
<Bilko>      304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 0
<Bilko>         500 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/restricted i386 Packages
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sudo apt-get autoclean;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Bilko> instalira....
<Bilko> done
<Bilko> reboot right?
<CrazyLemon> lahko..lahko pa sudo service lightdm restart     to bi tudi moralo delat
<dz0ny> depmod
<dz0ny> mislim da se modul ne naloži
<dz0ny> sploh pri dkms
<dz0ny> reboot je najbolj zihr
<CrazyLemon> res je.. sam se mi zdi da bi tudi restart lighdmja mogu delat.. bo treba probat :)
<dz0ny> time will tell :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sam ne napisat da nč ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> gordon ramsey bi reku...FUCK ME
<Bilko> isto kot pred eno uro k sm pržgal :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Bilko> back na zacetek
<CrazyLemon> ammm
<dz0ny> Bilko: dej ze un xorg log no
<dz0ny> to ti tud ze eno uro govorim
<Bilko> kje ze log najdem?
<CrazyLemon> tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.log
<dz0ny>  /var/log/Xorg...
<Bilko> tle je pown tega v logu...kaj nej pa pastam?
<Bilko> pa mam xorg.0.log pa xorg.2.log pa xorg.3.log
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; tail -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> za začetek
<Bilko> done
<CrazyLemon> prilepi link
<Bilko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639557/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<Bilko> tole?
<dz0ny> kr celo daj cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<dz0ny> ni nič pametnega tle not
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam tu ni nič uporabnega
<Bilko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639568/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> itak da ne bo nič če maš pa Current Operating System: Linux president 3.7.0-7-generic
<dz0ny> to si mainline namestil
<dz0ny> nvidia ne podpira
<dz0ny> ati tud ne
<dz0ny> zaženi z 3.5
<Bilko> kako?
<dz0ny> maš ob bootu pod advanced
<CrazyLemon> jao bilko ! :)
<Bilko> sej se sam boota kot ponavadi
<Bilko> ??
<Bilko> bemu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko boota se z najnovejšim kernelom
<CrazyLemon> uname -a
<CrazyLemon> ti pove katerega imaš
<Bilko> hmm....pol je vceri kernel nov namestil?
<dz0ny> ne ti si ga
<Bilko> zakaj ga pol sam ne zažene kot ga je vedno do zdej??
<dz0ny> mainline se ne namesti sam
<CrazyLemon> 3.7 ti zihr ni namestilo
<Bilko> js?
<Bilko> pa pokazal mi je posodobitve, pa sem namestil kot vedno
<dz0ny> al si pa kak ppa gor dajal
<Bilko> hmm...neki sem zadnic...ene 2-3 dni nazaj hotu najnovej driver gor dat
<Bilko> za nvidio pa ni neki glih ratal
<Bilko> sam je ok delal do danes
<dz0ny> no bootaj zdej z 3.5
<Bilko> ok...kaj nej zdej nardim?
<dz0ny> potem pa odstrani 3.7
<Bilko> kako točno?
<dz0ny> pri bootu izberi advanced boot
<dz0ny> pol ti bo paseznam jedr pokazalo
<dz0ny> ti zber kar ne vsebuje 3.7
<Bilko> kaj morm stisnt k boota da pridm v meni?
<dz0ny> mas sam linux?
<Bilko> jp
<dz0ny> esc tiščiš
<Bilko> ehe...ok
<Bilko> grem ...
<CrazyLemon> bilko bilko :D
<dz0ny> joj nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-23-generic, i686: installed
<dz0ny> < Bilko> vboxhost, 4.0.16, 3.2.0-32-generic-pae, i686: installed
<dz0ny> tole je ea fu namestiev
<dz0ny> ena*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> upgrejd
<CrazyLemon> pa je ostal star kernel gor
<dz0ny> ja gor ma module iz 3.2, 3.5 in 3.7
<CrazyLemon> in je nato dodal nek ppa..kjer je nov kernel gor :D
<dz0ny> xorg edgers verjetno
<dz0ny> al je pa proposed nekak vključil v apt-sources
<CrazyLemon> might be..ker gor so tudi nvidia driverji
<CrazyLemon> neki dolg ga ni
<Bilko> esc ne pride not
<Bilko> matr sej sm ze enkat zalaufu tko pa se ne spomnim s kero tipko...
<CrazyLemon> esc bi mogu bit
<Bilko> se kaksen predlog cene grem of f1 pa naprej :/
<Bilko> hmm
<Bilko> nc bom se probu
<dz0ny> Hold down (right) SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu.
<CrazyLemon> al pa popraviš grub file da ti pokaže grub :)
<Bilko> will try right shift
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dobr ne bomo ga zdej še z tem mučil
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam si je naredu sranje..zakaj ga ne bi mučili ;)
<sasa84> zloba CrazyLemon :(
<dz0ny> ker ponavd nardi še večje sranje...
<LorD_DDooM> Kako mu je pa uspelo 0.7 gor dat? :)
<LorD_DDooM> 3.7
<sasa84> Bilko, bo?
<Bilko> nevem Å¡e :/
<Bilko> ja je desni shift
<Bilko> sem dal 3.5 sam je isto
<dz0ny> dkms status
<CrazyLemon> pa uname -a
<Bilko> Linux president 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 13:05:29 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Bilko> nvidia-current, 304.43: added
<Bilko> vboxhost, 4.0.16, 3.2.0-32-generic-pae, i686: installed
<dz0ny> mhm nvidia ni nameščena
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current --reinstall
<dz0ny> če se ne motim
<Bilko> instalira...
<Bilko> done
<Bilko> rebootam zdej ne
<dz0ny> dkms status
<Bilko> nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-23-generic, i686: installed
<Bilko> vboxhost, 4.0.16, 3.2.0-32-generic-pae, i686: installed
<dz0ny> jp reboot pa zbrat moraš vedno 3.5
<Bilko> jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti bo pa povedal kako 3.7 dol vržeš
<dz0ny> probably ...
<Bilko> we did it!!
<Bilko> or better YOU2 did it
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> tnx obema!
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii |pastebinit
<Bilko> zdej sam še zbrišem uno jedro
<Bilko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639623/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> amm
<dz0ny> tole zgleda kot da je raring že
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy linux-image-3.7.0-7-generic
<dz0ny> oziroma nekje vmes
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta extra image?
<dz0ny> gonilniki
<Bilko> linux-image-3.7.0-7-generic:
<Bilko>   Nameščen: 3.7.0-7.15
<Bilko>   Kandidat: 3.7.0-7.15
<Bilko>   Preglednica različic:
<Bilko>  *** 3.7.0-7.15 0
<Bilko>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
<Bilko>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Seniorita> Index of /xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> jebote xorg-edgers :D
<CrazyLemon> v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CrazyLemon> najdi xorg-edgers
<CrazyLemon> ter zbriši
<CrazyLemon> al pa kr dej na pastebin
<CrazyLemon> pa ti mi povemo
<CrazyLemon> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Bilko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639629/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> malo precise malo quantal :D
<Bilko> kaj se je sparil al kaj?
<dz0ny> ppa purge naj raši uproabi
<Bilko> :)
<dz0ny> rajši
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a odstrani pol 3.7 ppa-purge?
<CrazyLemon> ker meni so paketi Å¡e vedno ostali
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> gre nazaj na privzeto
<dz0ny> reinstall celo nardi
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny if you say so.. like i said.. meni so paketi vedno ostali
<CrazyLemon> nč.. grem jest
<Bilko> ni zdej mogl bit ok?
<dz0ny> To revert to official packages, install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers". Note: This currently has issues in oneiric because ppa-purge there does not work with multiarch. ppa-purge packages from this PPA do purge correctly on precise and newer.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> in bilko vse piše sam prebrat je treba
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mogoče si to na precise delu
<Bilko> ja, če veš kje pa kaj :) sm se zgubu tule čist :/
<Bilko> ok je nardil...kar je delal :)
<Bilko> zdej naj bi zbrisal 3.7?
<dz0ny> ko ti je delal grub
<dz0ny> ti je napsial seznam jeder
<dz0ny> če 3.7 ni več vmes potem ok
<dz0ny> hm a naj danes fish&chips nardim al tuna pasto
<dz0ny> ker tole kidanje snega me je kar zlačnilo
<Bilko> tuna pasta je bols
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> for muscles
<Bilko> ubuntu tweak ne kaze vec 3.7 tko da sem se ga rešu pomoje
<Bilko> bom vidu k rebootam zdej
<Bilko> sam ni mi cist jasno zakaj se je to zgodil, pa upam da se nebo spet
<dz0ny> xorg-edgers si dal gor verjetno
<Bilko> hmm...zakaj sm to dal...ne spomnim se...je pa možno k sm zadnjič probavu driverje za verzijo 310
<Bilko> pa da sm dal tole gor
<Bilko> sam mi ni ratal namestit 310
<Bilko> bom zdej rebootal da vidm če je ok zdej...
<Bilko> hvala vama na pomoči!
<Bilko> to bi težko sam rešil
<dz0ny> po gasilno, na pomoš!
<Bilko> kaj, se ti je tuna vžgala? :)
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> Å¡e ni v pripravi sploh
<dz0ny> lol http://www.novosti24.net/vijest/7/995297809/hakirao-stranicu-banke/ Rožle Palčar, student iz Dobrepolja, Slovenija
<dz0ny> a ga kdo pozna
<Bilko> dobr da ni Kekec :)
<Bilko> Kekec heknu khrvate
<Bilko> ;)
<Bilko> nc grem rebootat
<Bilko> evo dela zdej okej :)
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii |pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na preciseu sm delal ja
 * CrazyLemon is stable 
<zdobersek> StableLemon
<CrazyLemon> CrazyStable!
<dz0ny> hm na raing sem, pa sem ravno razmišljal da ne znam več svetovat kako kaj popravit. Ker že lep čas vse dela bp
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je raring prvi sistem kjer alpha dela brez večjih težav
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu sistem*
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> Bilko <CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii |pastebinit
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639724/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> Bilko js bi na tvojem mestu odstranil vse kernele razn trenutnega ter enga prej :)
<Bilko> ja, sej bom zdej...ze neki casa nism nc pedelan :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne zbrisat neki kar je potrebno za delovanje sistema
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> :) nebom
<Bilko> upam
<Bilko> :)
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav,
<R33D3M33R> a kdo uporablja telepathy?
<dz0ny> stvar ki poleg gwibberja leti ven takoj ko vidim da je gor
<R33D3M33R> lol :D
<R33D3M33R> ja kaj pa potem uporabljaš?
<dz0ny> google talk
<R33D3M33R> za IRC?
<CrazyLemon> xchat!
<dz0ny> alice, zej pq nirc testirqm
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst dz0ny.. get a proper keyboard :D
<dz0ny> i cant find settings to turn darn thing off
<CrazyLemon> autocomplete?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pa dictionary mi od nekje pobira
<CrazyLemon> settings -> keyboard&language -> tap na keyboard settings za keyboard ki ga uporabljaš
<dz0ny> ios mtf
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<dz0ny> sej mi je ratal sedaj izkljucit
<R33D3M33R> no, meni je pa telepathy zanimiva reč, še posebej, ker je kopete bolj ali manj mrtev :)
<dz0ny> zakaj? ma kakšno posebno zadevo?
<R33D3M33R> ne, pač yet another IM odjemalec :)
<dz0ny> lol če vzameš sliko iz konteksta http://screencloud.net/v/7IE8
<CrazyLemon> she's not that bad ;)
<dz0ny> hitr dokler Å¡e dela https://www.box.com/signup/o/dell_50gb_give_get
<CrazyLemon> box sux
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi vse ki so se prijavili bodo vzeli nazaj
<CrazyLemon> kot je to storil dropbox :)
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> a z htc to?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> vzeli nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja..vsi tisti ki so kupili določenega htcja
<CrazyLemon> so dobili 25gb
<CrazyLemon> nato je folk začel fejkat modele htcja
<CrazyLemon> da bo dobili 25gb na DB
<CrazyLemon> in je DB to normalno ugotovil..in jim odvzel teh 25gb
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1719-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1719-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1720-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1720-1/
<zozzo][> ...
<CrazyLemon> ,,,
<zozzo][> kr naprej me ven meče
<zozzo][> lahka kdo predlaga kak zelo stabilen freenode server?
<CrazyLemon> * [CrazyLemon] pratchett.freenode.net :Rennes, France
<CrazyLemon> * [CrazyLemon] idle 00:02:48, signon: Fri Feb  8 07:58:47
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Spotify Rival Rdio Gets New Ubuntu App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t7Nw_7t0pW4/rdio-app-for-ubuntu-desktop
<dz0ny> tle sicer ne rabim prepričevat, samo par idej http://devbootcamp.com/2013/02/12/why-is-learning-to-program-a-good-thing/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtal plugin? :>
<zdobersek> ne znam programirat (pluginov).
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek if you did it once..you'll do it again
<zdobersek> tbh ... sem outsourcal tist na kitajsko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tbh..i dont care
<CrazyLemon> just do it :)
<zozzo][> OnReceivedData Exception Error:Unable to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote－ host.
<zozzo][> tole dobivam skoz
<zozzo][> a je možno da je ruter kriv?
<CrazyLemon> čist vse je možno!
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> raspberrypi DELA! :)
<t3ch> jodla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1721-1: curl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1721-1/
<CrazyLemon> t3ch kaj je bilo narobe s kartico?
<t3ch> ne vem drugo sme kupo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> micro jebe neke
<dz0ny> zozzo][: kje, kako, zakaj? ...
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ambiance Theme for KDE [Download]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qdQeXxqo6FA/ubuntu-ambiance-plasma-theme-kde
<dz0ny> q: kaj nardi "cd -"
<lynxlynxlynx> cd $OLDPWD
<dz0ny> qr kul :) enako velja za git
<lynxlynxlynx> git kja?
<lynxlynxlynx> v večini primerov je - okrajšava za stdin
<dz0ny> git checkout recimo, skočiš na prejšnji branch
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> neuporabno, ampak kul
<dz0ny> v bistvu če dsoti skačeš med master pa workinon
<dz0ny> dosti
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda tipkat vse to
<lynxlynxlynx> git c potem pa history search
<lynxlynxlynx> pgup pri meni
<lynxlynxlynx> dvakrat in si na prejšnjem
<dz0ny> no jaz mam kar web odprt če kaj gledam med branchi
<dz0ny> huh zgleda da ne bo libre v 12.04 lts, they won't backport it
<dz0ny> to pomen da bo ppa vedno prazen za precise
<CrazyLemon> fckin weirdos
<dz0ny> sej tega tud prej niso počel
<dz0ny> dokaj logično
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je logično da lahk namestim z .deb paketi oni pa teh paketov ne dajo v repo?
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenih dodatnih dependencyjev
<dz0ny> verjento je statično kompajlano
<dz0ny> tko kot chrome adobe etc
<dz0ny> adobe reader
<CrazyLemon> in ppa je prazen za vse..ne sam za precise
<dz0ny> huh, ta nov build sistem dela probleme
<dz0ny> men recimo vsak dan builda appa potem pa pogrunta jah lej sej nista nič drugačna od včerajšnjega, gremo mi to uploadt pol se pa shitstorm mailov usuje
<dz0ny> ta bazar je res eno velko skropucalo
<dz0ny> pol maš pa še git import
<dz0ny> ki je tko neumen, da vsako uro importa
<dz0ny> namest da bi hooke uproabljal
<CrazyLemon> ni bazar..launchpad je en velik piece of shit ratal
<dz0ny> te zadeve vsek prek bazarja furajo
<dz0ny> ker dobil log vsakič na mail
<dz0ny> launchpad je sam ui okol bazarja
<dz0ny> hm kliknem zraven opisa, ga hoče spremenit
<dz0ny> se mi odpre stran za nalaganje screenshotov
<dz0ny> wtf
<dz0ny> moram it nega deep down da dobim opis projekta
<dz0ny> a ikonca je pa ista
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e je takih zadev
<dz0ny> konec ranta
<dz0ny> Å¡e mal za brat http://ilikecode.wordpress.com/2013/02/12/stupid-stupid-xbox/ < eden on avtorjev xboxa
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-13
<CrazyLemon> brezplacna dostava na mimovrste od 13-17 s kodo MIMODOSTAVE :)
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> ker med živimi?
<stupidBYdefault> morning LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Dober dan, delavni narod
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> kako kaj?
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM, a se kaj spoznaš na gnome okolje ?
<LorD_DDooM> Nekaj malega pa že, kaj te tare?
<LorD_DDooM> stupidBYdefault: če si kaj napisal nisem videl, ker me je disconnectalo.
<stupidBYdefault> oj, nisem .. ni blinkalo.. glih sem nazaj prišel, bil v trgovini.. am... okoli tega gnoma, me zanima, če ima kakšne deskotp effecte..  kot npr. unity 2d + compiz..
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM
<stupidBYdefault> meni blinka spodaj xchat ikonca, če napišeš moj nick :)
<LorD_DDooM> Torej zdaj govorimo o gnome lupini (gnome-shell) ki teče na Ubuntu sistemu?
<stupidBYdefault> am...
<stupidBYdefault> upam
<stupidBYdefault> čak
<stupidBYdefault> ja, mislim, da je tako ja
<stupidBYdefault> ker vem, da sem vlekel dol neki shell
<stupidBYdefault> pa pol še nekaj pa je bilo 160mb... po grobem... in so mi zmanjšali hitrost prenosa neta... GAMAT TUSMOBILSKA :)!
<LorD_DDooM> Potem je to lupina ja. Ob oknu za login lahko sedaj izbiraš med Ubuntu (Unity lupina) in GNOME (gnome-shell lupina)
<stupidBYdefault> ja! drži
<stupidBYdefault> kaj je več teh.. lupin?
<LorD_DDooM> Kar se tiče efektov ne vem če ima take podrobne nstavitve kot za Unity, ampak za začetek si lahko snameš doli orodje "gnome-tweak-tools", tam lahko praktično vse nastavljaš glede lupine.
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<LorD_DDooM> Da, lupin je več in načeloma se lahko sam odločaš katero lupino bi želel imeti na svoje sistemu
<stupidBYdefault> tweak advanced GNOME 3 settings
<stupidBYdefault> ? a je to to?
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da Ubuntu lahko že privzeto naložiš z različni lupinami, Ubuntu (Unity), Lubuntu (LXDE lupina), Xubuntu (XFCE), Kubuntu (KDE), itd...
<LorD_DDooM> Da, to je to
<stupidBYdefault> aha, hvala... uf.. toliko jih je?
<stupidBYdefault> ok..
<LorD_DDooM> Pa previdno glede nastavitev v tweak toolsih, se hitro kaj narobe poklika :) Drugače najočitnejša prednost gnome lupine je dodajanje extensionov, tako nekako kot v firefox/chrome... lahko kar preko brskalnika. https://extensions.gnome.org/
<stupidBYdefault> ulalala!!!! :) hvala ti za ta link :P :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ;)
<stupidBYdefault> oj, pozdravljena sasa84
<LorD_DDooM> V bistvu si lahko vklapljaš/izklapljaš kar preko brskalnika ali preko tweak-toolsov.,..nekateri extensioni so kar konkretni (premenijo izgled)
<sasa84> živjo stupidBYdefault
<stupidBYdefault> joj, kako pogrešam ta živjo... se bom glih nazaj v LJ preselil :P
<stupidBYdefault> curzor theme -dmz black... rabi prej naloženo kaj? bi bilo super imeti črno miško :)
<stupidBYdefault> hm.. zanimivo.. v gnomu tudi ni tega...
<stupidBYdefault> "roll up" - ko si rabil umakniti okno, si dvakrat kliknil v naslovno vrstico, pa ga je zavihalo gor :( LorD_DDooM
<sterna> to je ye olde window manager trik
<stupidBYdefault> heh.. Å¡e samo 120mb pri 12kb/s
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo sterna
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi v gnomu bi to moralo delovati, enako kot v unity
<stupidBYdefault> ??
<stupidBYdefault> v unity tega nisem našel..
<stupidBYdefault> vohajoč po spletu, baje tega v tej verziji niso pustili noter, ker je kao preveč v napoto...
<stupidBYdefault> 12.04 lts
<sterna> zdravo
<LorD_DDooM> Ali misliš s tem da minimizira okno?
<sterna> ne, rollupa ga
<sterna> samo title bar ostane
<stupidBYdefault> e, ja :)
<sterna> to je blo moderno v casih fvwm
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, jaz sem razumel kot nekja drugega
<sterna> ko smo se mel follow focus
<LorD_DDooM> Englightenment lupina ima to možnost poe defaultu že
<sterna> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> u, to je bila tudi super zadeva.. samo miško si postavil na okno.. pa je že bilo gor
<stupidBYdefault> škoda, ker si ne moreš svojega linuxa sestavit :(
<stupidBYdefault> bi kar lepo skakali progsi ven/noter..
<stupidBYdefault> fuck... help, help, help
<stupidBYdefault> virtual room, guest auditions.. kako vklopiš nazaj tisto okence, ko ti kaže prekolpe? (full screen, seamless) mi je izklopilo vrstico spodaj, zgoraj za preklope...
<LorD_DDooM> desni ctrl-f ti odstrani fullscreen
<sterna> ha?
<stupidBYdefault>  potem je ctrl-c za seamles?
<sterna> sej si lahko svoj linux sestavis
<sterna> kaj se pa zamudos
<sterna> zamudis
<stupidBYdefault> si lahko svoj linux sestaviš???
<sterna> ja?
<stupidBYdefault> wooow, sterna... moja nova the best prijateljica :)
<sterna> sej to je ves point free software gibanja
<sterna> mogoce sm mal prestara zate
<stupidBYdefault> ha ha ha
<stupidBYdefault> leta so pa glih  važna ja :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> "everybody gets old and wrinkled!"
<sterna> "by next week?"
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> sterna, resno... hvala ti za to info.. pol Å¡e je upanje, da se bom z linuxem ostal v prijateljskih odnosih..
<sterna> se bojim da bo trnova pot
<stupidBYdefault> madoniš, pa ta moja slovenščina... :(
<stupidBYdefault> ena gor al dol...
<sterna> mislm js ne priporocam da sestavljas svojo distribucijo
<stupidBYdefault> izzivi so za to, da se jih sprejme
<sterna> obstajajo manj frustrirajoci nacini kako cas stran metat
<stupidBYdefault> ok, zakaj ne priporočila?
<sterna> ker je veliko dela in ucenja in ce ne mislis bit strokovnjak za postavljat linux distribucije ti ta znanja ne bodo zelo koristila
<sterna> se da bolj ucinkovito naucit te reci
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> no, to bi res bilo nesmiselno...
<stupidBYdefault> ker.. toliko časa mi pa spet ni ostalo
 * sasa84 peče nek kolač z banan ipd :P
<sasa84> a ne LorD_DDooM ? :P
<sterna> banane sevajo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pics or didnt' happen!
<stupidBYdefault> he he he
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_equivalent_dose
<Seniorita> Banana equivalent dose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> sterna, sej to je za LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> :P
<sterna> sej mislm da ni da bi se clovk neki zlo sekiru zarad tega
<sasa84> sterna, mi se sekiramo zarad mn pomembnih stvari :)))
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM, to je bil rek moje bivše.. če se ne spomnim, se ni zgodilo..
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to koliko dobrih stvari ima banana, se za tistih par izotopov kalija ne bi sekiral
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sterna> sej loh dost uizi zracunas kok ton banan mors pojest da dobis radiacijsko bolezen
<stupidBYdefault> nice :)
<sterna> 2Sv mors nabrat, ena banana je .1 uSv in ma .2 kile, se prav
<LorD_DDooM> S tem da se ti odvečni kalij hitro izloči iz telesa in imaš diminishing return glede na to koliko kalija uživaš
<stupidBYdefault> škoda, da se ne da tako izračunati preko levkocitov, krvničk..  časa do konca
<sterna> 4.000 ton
<sterna> ja, skratka, pojest moras v par sekundah
<sterna> loh bi se zracunu kok mora bit presek poziralnika da bi ti to znesl
<sterna> to prepuscam bralcu v vajo
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> Å¡koda ne bralcem
<stupidBYdefault> saj, če motim z branjem, lahko poveste :P
<dz0ny> huh opera bo mela sedaj webkit pa v8
<zdobersek> opera bo sedaj chromium
<dz0ny> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> je pa že bil čas, da se nekdo približa cromu
<dz0ny> chrome je webkit pa v8
<stupidBYdefault> na pomoč.. ostalo mi je okno... ki seodpre.. pol pa vse izgine..  ostane samo zgornja vrstica in rahlo zamazanodesktop slika..
<stupidBYdefault> brat ne morem.. upam, da prav pišem
<stupidBYdefault> me je to gnome zaj.... ali...
<stupidBYdefault> berem lahko samo, če okna menjam alt+tab
<stupidBYdefault> sterna
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM,
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Gains Improved Mouse & Touchpad Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EEVCynl0oSE/ubuntu-13-04-gains-improved-mouse-touchpad-settings
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<stupidBYdefault> a je možno, da se je ob padcu HD-a na tla, iz dokumenta knjiga.doc delno izbrisal text in je sedaj še zmeraj normalno dostopna, vendar.. le nekaj texta manjka
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ?
<sterna> hm
<sterna> precej malo verjetno se mi zdi to
<sterna> ni nemogoce
<stupidBYdefault> saj to.. Å¡e zmeraj normalno dostopna..
<stupidBYdefault> če že.. te ... :???
<sterna> ja mislm lahko je en sektor nekje sredi fajla nedostopen
<stupidBYdefault> eh.... fu**
<stupidBYdefault> mater imam zegn...
<stupidBYdefault> ima kdo izkušnje v ubijanju?? ker se bojim, da bi mi še to spodletelo :)))
<sterna> promaseni slucaj
<sterna> ne ubijat.
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> no intends
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-6qyZ0-Ug
<dz0ny> http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/42921614369/omg-rm-rf-in-a-valentine-bash-script-and-its-partly
<zdobersek> been there (sort of) ...
<dz0ny> ^ mhm
<tim_> cute :)
<CrazyLemon> stupid people :)
<dz0ny> un del je bolj stupid, ko je dovolil merge ceprav je bil notri rm
<dz0ny> un ko je poslal cetud samo kot opozorilo pa se bolj
<CrazyLemon> ne..del kjer takoj izvršijo skript je stupid.. tisto da je notri rm je sam kazen za neumne ljudi
<tim_> oh, hvala
<tim_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tfh, a si kdaj pregledal kak installer?
<tim_> kaj je z mojim nickom????
<CrazyLemon> lynx.. uradnega ne.. custom pa vedno
<stupidBYdefault> wtf?
<stupidBYdefault> dobri stari cajti, ko si si lahko reg. nick
<dz0ny> ne panicar, sej ga lahko
<sterna> http://www.troll.me/images/technologically-impaired-duck/php-no-thanks-i-dont-do-drugs.jpg
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1_3e1fXrKY Harlem Shake
<CrazyLemon> da faq je harlem shake
<dz0ny> :) en komad k je viralen ratal
<dz0ny> psy style, bedn komad
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Popular Remote Desktop Tool TeamViewer 8 Beta For Linux Updated, Should Now Work Properly On Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gYGXhqbTXlM/popular-remote-desktop-tool-teamviewer.html
<stupidBYdefault> hoj
<stupidBYdefault> a lahko VMs podmladek narediš za log-in auto start boot-up os
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> ti bi virtualbox zagnal ob zagonu?
<stupidBYdefault> da senior, njegov podmladek
<dz0ny> vboxheadless si poglej
<stupidBYdefault> to pa najdem kje?
<dz0ny> google it, če maš nameščen virtualbox potem boš mel v terminalu
<dz0ny> drugače kvm, lxce to znta bp
<dz0ny> znata*
<dz0ny> sam se mi zdi da hočeš ti t win pognat ob zagonu :)
<dz0ny> tko da tisto ni zate potem
<stupidBYdefault> čak, čak, ne piši tako hitro.. ne znam tako hitro brat...
<stupidBYdefault> ja, to bi rad ja, preko linux - vm
<stupidBYdefault> ok, hvala za info.. grem brati
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> lep dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> a zato se to dogaja.. :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/13/apple-loses-iphone-trademark-in-brazil/
<Seniorita> Apple loses iPhone trademark in Brazil, to a company that makes Android phones
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<zdobersek> lol!
<sterna> kr grozn
<dz0ny> sam res grozn kako morjo Å¡e kr gingerbread prodajat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1722-1: jQuery vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1722-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail ISO Size Raised To 1GB, GIMP And Gnumeric To Be Installed By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6CyNLoTLzRs/xubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-iso-size.html
<dz0ny> ^^ for real ker majstr je pa šel jquery v paket tlačit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone App Design Guidelines Go Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J7ekbwoRIzw/ubuntu-phone-app-design-guidelines-published
<CrazyLemon> kul..hulu namest 5ih oglasov ponuja en movie trailer
<dz0ny> al pa vprašalnik :)
<sterna> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/259973_10151149420262919_742981757_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=742981757
<CrazyLemon> vprašalnika še nism dobu
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa sm prvič trailer
<dz0ny> miha http://peerjs.com/
<dz0ny> aja ga ni
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-14
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Na voljo je LibreOffice 4.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39698/#p39698
<miha> jutro
<aaljosa> helloo
<aaljosa> ma kdo Chromebooka oz. ga je vidu u zivo in kaj delal z njim?
<dz0ny> aaljosa mamo samo chromeos
<aaljosa> dz0ny: in kako se obnese?
<dz0ny> se kr, to ma mat drugace
<dz0ny> aaljosa probi sam
<aaljosa> kaj se ga da na virtualko dat?
<dz0ny> mhm al ga pa v ubuntu nativno zazenes
<dz0ny> !g omgubuntu chrome
<Seniorita> chrome | OMG! Ubuntu! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/chrome
<aaljosa> tnx
<dz0ny> !g chrome lightdm github dz0ny
<Seniorita> dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos · GitHub https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos
<dz0ny> ce hoces v virtualki mas pa od hexxeh
<aaljosa> lih gledam
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Keep Your Browser Profiles In tmpfs (RAM) For Reduced Disk Writes And Increased Performance With Profile Sync Daemon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/A-iSyPLY_DA/keep-your-browser-profiles-in-tmpfs-ram.html
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne delajo tega že sami?
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> browser cache gre vedno na disk
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem
<lynxlynxlynx> trajne stvari že, ampak ko se ti prvič naloži ziher ostane v ramu
<lynxlynxlynx> in ko se ti enkrat odpre vseh sto tabov, tud ne bi smel bit več razlike
<dz0ny> ne lahko pogledas z topio
<lynxlynxlynx> mam swap, bo težko ločit
<sterna> iotop
<sterna> al je topio kej novga
<dz0ny> ne zatipkal sem se
<dz0ny> v bistvu ti pise v en file k ma btree strukturo
<dz0ny> tko da open handles lahko pogledas
<dz0ny> verjetno je pa res kak lru vmes
<CrazyLemon> amm..browser cache ne gre vedno na disk.. ce si v incognito mode je v ramu
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v chromeu :)
 * sasa84 je skoz inkognito :P
<CrazyLemon> ker skoz porn gledaš
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223584_113294025519598_1800382106_n.jpg a tili majo p0rn
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kar je pod chrome://cache/ je vse na disku
<dz0ny> haha http://www.redtube.com/174545
<dz0ny> ^^ Hot redhead performing super hot solo
<sasa84> loooool dz0ny
<dz0ny> i know, sam je mal disturbing da niso Å¡e dol zbrisal, tko da ...
<sasa84> dz0ny, nism vedla, da te rdečaske/lasci tok zanimajo...
 * sasa84 je blond *no luck*
<sterna> dz0ny: kaj pa je?
<sterna> mislm v cem je lol?
<sterna> a kitaro spila?
<sasa84> ah sterna ...
<sterna> ja ne morm zdele gledat k sm sred sestanka pa moj screen gledajo
<sterna> opiste kaj se dogaja ne
<sterna> a vam je nerodn
 * sasa84 je neroden :$
<sasa84> pa dz0ny je tud
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa tega še sploh ni vidu v živo... in se je skril pod pojstlo
<sasa84> sorči sterna ...mogu boš sam pogledat
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> k pridem domov mogoce
<sasa84> ok
<sterna> ce sem spomnu
<dz0ny> RR
<dz0ny> sasa84 itak pa kaksno pegasto dekle :)
<sterna> rickroll je?
<sterna> no sej pol je desc kr accurate
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> ne vem zakaj bi to zbrisal
<dz0ny> edian non porn stvar na porn strani
<sterna> ja pa je fun
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Na voljo je LibreOffice 4.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39699/#p39699
<CrazyLemon> Martin24ur
<CrazyLemon> Na Financah odprli Jankovićev sef. Prazen je.
<CrazyLemon> no shit :D
<zdobersek> 900 evrov spustil v luft :>
<CrazyLemon> i disagree ;)
<sterna> http://patakk.tumblr.com/zef
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Stormcloud Shines As January’s Best Selling Ubuntu App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4U40uTJ3De0/stormcloud-shines-as-januarys-best-selling-apps-on-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1723-1: Qt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1723-1/
<miha> http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/02/14/11-things-i-wish-i-knew-before-starting-my-first-startup/
<Seniorita> 11 Things I Wish I Knew Before Starting My First Startup
<zdobersek> ayo
<dz0ny> http://pyfound.blogspot.ca/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-europe-we.html
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Steam For Linux Celebration Sale: Save 50%-80% On All Linux Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JQe9qp6Uqfk/steam-for-linux-celebration-sale-save.html
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> half life bi pa lahk kupu.. for old times sake
<zdobersek> wanker.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> *** AutoReply *** Not here at the moment! (CC CrazyLemon)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam/
<dz0ny> popravimo članek?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahko.. ti je dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> ali naj js? :)
<dz0ny> hansel and gretel gledam
<dz0ny> pa zdej celo http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/pool/steam/s/steam/steam64_1.0.0.27_amd64.deb
<dz0ny> obstaja
<CrazyLemon> torej ti je dolgčas :D
<zdobersek> hansel is badass, gretel is hott
<zdobersek> ni tu dolgcasa.
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> meni ne najde steama
<CrazyLemon> v preciseu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men tud pod kaj je novega kaže http://screencloud.net/v/eT16
<CrazyLemon> steam64 - Installer for the Steam software distribution service
<CrazyLemon> steam - Installer for the Steam software distribution service
<CrazyLemon> po updateu :)
<zdobersek> APU detected, no steam for you.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam un 64bit je sam meta paket
<CrazyLemon> ;[TheChChar]
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal plugin? :>
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> ne, vem pa, kako ga popravit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats a start :)
<zdobersek> DOWNGRADE WORDPRESS
<zdobersek> NAOW!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39700/#p39700
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :)
<zdobersek> I'll take that as a 'OK - you go man!'.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you can go and fix that plugin yes :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga disqus ne dela!?
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj meni ne
<dz0ny> eni so odstranil ker free verzija da povezave na njihove plačane članke
<dz0ny> http://jacquesmattheij.com/disqus-bait-and-switch-now-with-ads
<CrazyLemon> na nobeni strani mi ne dela :)
<dz0ny> huh, zihr si spammer
<dz0ny> ti ti
<CrazyLemon> priznam :(
<dz0ny> zdobersek: do you need help with that wp thingy
<zdobersek> pomoc? ne, pomoci ne ... :>
<zdobersek> motivacijo!
<dz0ny> hehe, zivcev danesnim vec
<dz0ny> denes nimam*
<CrazyLemon> danes*
<CrazyLemon> in ja zdobersek potrebuješ pomoč.. :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Added to Ubuntu Software Center, Celebrates With Big Sale  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x-DSRKZsSDI/steam-added-to-ubuntu-software-center-celebrates-with-big-sale
<zdobersek> sasa84: hilfen mir!
<sasa84> zdobersek, was ist los??
<sasa84> ps: sj me ni treba vikat :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: CrazyLemon ve.
 * CrazyLemon does
<dz0ny> http://www.teamfortress.com/linux/
<dz0ny> linux hat
<dz0ny> mislim pingvinji hat
<CrazyLemon> tukaj piše march 1st
<CrazyLemon> steam piše
<CrazyLemon> SAVE ON ALL LINUX GAMES UNTIL FEB 21, 10AM PST
<dz0ny> ne do prvega marca moraš enkrat odigrat tf2 da dobiš pingvinji hat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je zdej glede zdobersek a??
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preberi kaj piše nad linkom 'Visit the sale'
<dz0ny> aja
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vITMHknW3gg
<Seniorita> Imbecille Pericoloso II - YouTube
<zdobersek> putain
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup kul tole
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1724-1: OpenJDK vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1724-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej kas smo pozabili http://fsfe.org/campaigns/ilovefs/ilovefs.html
<dz0ny> kaj*
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1725-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1725-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1726-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1726-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39701/#p39701
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny
<miha> dan
<sasa84> o mihi
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<zdobersek> pozdrav, sasa84
 * sasa84 poboža zdobersek po bučki *moj priden fantek!*
<dz0ny> mornin'
<sasa84> yooo dz0ny boi
<zdobersek> jonneeh boai
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naslednje leto! :)
<dz0ny> mhm, jaz sem samo 27 min zamudu, potem je pa se elketrike zmanjkalo
<dz0ny> kar se tud nekaj pogosto dogaja zadnje case
<dz0ny> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Np_mpGYSBSA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNp_mpGYSBSA
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo danes tist asteroid viden? :)
<CrazyLemon> ce bo viden :)
<CrazyLemon> 19.26 UTC
<sterna> hm
<sterna> en chart sm vidu
<sterna> za ljubljano
<CrazyLemon> js sm prebral na nasini strani
<sterna> http://www.heavens-above.com/2012da14.aspx?lat=46.04274&lng=14.50195&loc=Ljubljana&alt=0&tz=CET
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s prostim ocesom najbr ne
<Seniorita> Asteroid 2012 DA14 Flyby
<zdobersek> najbrz*
<sterna> z daljnogledom se ga bo vidl
<dz0ny> mislim pr nas je oblacno, tko da zihr ne:)
<zdobersek> mja, pr nas isto
<CrazyLemon> tale chart men cist nic ne pove..ogromno pik pa cudnih imen :D
<CrazyLemon> no..pri nas ni
 * CrazyLemon uziva v soncu
<dz0ny> sej ma un googlov app sky neki
<dz0ny> mah dej ta sneznik bom podr potem bo pa tud pri nas sonce
<zdobersek> 'ni potrebe da je cist vse bold;
<sterna> a to je ksn na fmf prbodu
<sterna> slis se k izjava ksnga profesorja
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna> http://fmf.si/izjave/
<Seniorita> Å tudentske strani FMF
<sterna> ce bi se kdo rad zabaval.
<dz0ny> haha V življenju nisem delal v Windowsih in se zaradi tega počutim blagoslovljeno.
<dz0ny> zihr je preskoču sš
<dz0ny> v oš so pa verjetno mel samo kalkulatorje
<sterna> mal prestar je ze
<sterna> mislm da niso mel racunalnikov v srednjih solah takrat :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bi rad imel vse bold? :>
<zdobersek> <b>VSE</b>
<CrazyLemon> #zdobersek { font-weight: bold; }
<CrazyLemon> done!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so commit that maybe?
<sasa84> Ta naloga je pa res tok lahka, da bi jo lahko dal babici, da bi ona namesto da čez vikend peče piškote delala kompleksna števila.
<dz0ny> kok kul slika http://rt.com/files/news/russia-meteor-meteorite-asteroid-chelyabinsk-291/image-eumetsat.jpg
<zdobersek> Apocalypse Please!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b7mLUIDGqmw
<Seniorita> сбитый метеорит над Челябинском 2.mp4 - YouTube
<zdobersek> ah, je ze dz0ny linkal na en posnetek
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4ZxXYscmgRg
<Seniorita> вспышка над Челябинском - YouTube
<dz0ny> na sliki gor je viden meteorit, ko je začel vstopati v atmosfero.
<zdobersek> sam ... 9:30 local time
<zdobersek> zvecer, I presume.
<dz0ny> kaj to?
<zdobersek> probleme mam pr umestitvi v CET
<dz0ny> aja, al pa rusi kupijo dashcam pol se jim pa ne da nastavit/prestavit ure
<zdobersek> cudno se mi zdi, da majo vsi uploadani posnetki na youtubu 14. februar kot datum
<zdobersek> zgleda, da youtube uporabi PST timestamp
<zdobersek> s/timestamp/timezone
<dz0ny> published > 2013-02-15T05:04:36.000Z
<dz0ny> če pogledam prek apija
<zdobersek> mja, to mesto je v UTC+06:00, PST je UTC-08:00
<dz0ny> neki čarajo al ma pa uploader druače nastavljen timezone
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ...
<CrazyLemon> si fixal plugin?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I AM BOLD
<zdobersek> COMMIT THE SHIT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek btw..kako se posodobi branch? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter VCS?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bzr of course!
<dz0ny> bzr commit and ten push
<dz0ny> then*
<dz0ny> jp je že tista ura* typo mode
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je da pošlješ spremembe v branch..mene zanima kako zdownloadam vse spremembe
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> man saves the day!
 * sasa84 prinese kavico za zdobersek 
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> pa še snickers dobiš :P
<sasa84> včer sm dobila za valentinovo snickers...pa ga glih ne maram :\
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> thats new
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> SuckItLemon
<sasa84> zdobersek, pust ga... CrazyLemon, SillyLemon, JellyLemon
<dz0ny> http://cmx.io/#4960653 haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> jellies be jelly
<sasa84> looooool dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> n 1991, Linus Torvalds left a ham sandwich in his bathroom, and when he came back two weeks later, discovered that he'd accidentally invented penicillin and Linux. Just think what would have happened if Linus Torvalds hadn’t waited two weeks to go to the bathroom.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/02/steam_na_linuxu_zdaj_tudi_uradno.aspx
<Seniorita> Steam na Linuxu zdaj tudi uradno - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> najs, omenil so ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> d0h..če je to edina linux distribucija ki jo steam uradno podpira :)
<sasa84> sj ni važn...glavn d piše :P
<dz0ny> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/54.243.8.249:27015/
<dz0ny>  Ubuntu's Juju TF2 Match, sponsored by Canonical ^^
<dz0ny> sam ta juju morjo pa tud vsepovsod rint
<CrazyLemon> juju make me a sandwich!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<neett> naj mi nekdo razjasni kak naj port ofnem pri tomato usb,...
<neett> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 51413 -j ACCEPT kot pise v navodilih ne ofne nix
<dz0ny> neett: sej mas gui
<dz0ny> verjetno želiš to na svoje,u rač odpret
<dz0ny> to pomeni da moraš preusmerit ne samo odpret
<neett> na tem ruteru ni nic drugega kot usb disk gor prikloplen na kerem laufa transmission.... :)
<dz0ny> upnp omogoči
<dz0ny> transmission zna potem sam odpret
<neett> ok bom probal
<neett> :)
<sterna> jasno bo
<sterna> http://www.heavens-above.com/2012da14.aspx?lat=46.04274&lng=14.50195&loc=Ljubljana&alt=0&tz=CET
<Seniorita> Asteroid 2012 DA14 Flyby
<sterna> ob 22:30 poglejte v rocko velikega voza z daljnogledom
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Downloads To Be Released Next Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zt8tY0QXE2c/ubuntu-phone-downloads-to-be-released-next-week
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<zdobersek> so informative.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39702/#p39702
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG8qvVNAGMY
<Seniorita> Alt J - Tessellate (Live at the Africa Centre) - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> Ooo zdoberskov
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8
<Seniorita> Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> <sterna> ob 22:30 poglejte v rocko velikega voza z daljnogledom      - takrat bo že pri jupitru :D
<zdobersek> IT'S A TRAP
<zdobersek> oz. dezinformacija!
<zdobersek> TrustWorthyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> indeed..js pa sm mu verjel :/
<sterna> http://www.heavens-above.com/2012da14.aspx?lat=46.04274&lng=14.50195&loc=Ljubljana&alt=0&tz=CET
<sterna> says you're wrong
<CrazyLemon> The service is unavailable.
<sterna> prej bi pogledu k niso vsi klikal gor
<CrazyLemon> glede jupitra sm se hecal.. ampak itak ne boš ga več vidu..ker je šel mimo zemlje ob 20:25 our time :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da ob 22.30 bo daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaleč :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: takrat je bil najbljižje zemlji
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny res je..in je bil barely viden :)
<CrazyLemon> ob desetih pa bo kok..50mio km stran
<dz0ny> hm sem hotu prej pogledat z nasa appom
<dz0ny> :Facepalm hoče da si silverlight namestim
<dz0ny> java je pa samo bootstrap
<dz0ny> celestia
<dz0ny> zna kdo to uproabljat
<dz0ny> uporabljati*
<Seniorita> Asteroid 2012 DA14 Flyby
<dz0ny> ruski je bil po zadnjih podatkih od nase  premera 15m, teže 7 ton. V zemljino atmosfero  je vstopil pri 18km/s http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/asteroids/news/asteroid20130215.html
<CrazyLemon> 7000 ton
<dz0ny> testiram če me kdo bere :)
<dz0ny> nč ln
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako napreduje fixanje plugina? :)
<zdobersek> izjemno
<zdobersek> iscem verzijo wordpressa, ki je primerna za downgrade
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good
<CrazyLemon> sporoči ko jo najdeš da uploadam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] satelitko: Re: Kateri netbook?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39703/#p39703
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TxjrHPHypA
<Seniorita> The Pope Rap - Trevor Moore (Whitest Kids U' Know) - Comedy Central Records - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lool
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-16
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> Happy news everybody http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/
<frojnd> :D
<sasa84> a je kdo iz obale tukaj... poleg CrazyLemon, sam on itak Å¡e ni vstal :\
<Seniorita> Steam for Linux release celebration sale
<frojnd> :> let spend some money money money ;)
<frojnd> sasa84: miha zivi na primorskem afaik
<sasa84> frojnd, problem je, ker je primorska tud tolmin pa sem jst prej na morju kt oni :P
<sasa84> zato sem vprašala za obalo :P
<sterna> primorska je tut mangart
<frojnd> sasa84: aha ti si pol pod marelo
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> ne nbenga ne poznam
<sasa84> frojnd, jst sm notranjka :P
<sterna> a iz cerknce
<sasa84> zlo bliz
<sasa84> rakek
<sterna> aja tocno
<sterna> od roka soseda
<sasa84> mhm
<sterna> mogoce pridem mim z biciklom jutr
<sterna> ne vem se kje bom su
<sterna> http://goo.gl/maps/dsZOg al pa http://goo.gl/maps/TM7D3
<Seniorita> Ljubljana, Slovenia to Ljubljana, Slovenia - Google Maps
<frojnd> sasa84: jaz sm doma pa iz dolenske malo bolj jugo-vzhodno od tebe :)
<frojnd> sem pa sosed od andrejZ
<frojnd> sterna: lepa turca :)
<sasa84> frojnd, bivši sosed :P
<frojnd> jap :)
<sterna> za en dopoldan je lih prov ja
<sasa84> dolenjska je pol zlo odprtokodna :D
<frojnd> kar ja :)
<frojnd> smo "skoraj" dobili fttp ponudnika na izbiro pa se je vse sfizilo
<frojnd> ponudnike* as in plural
<frojnd> sterna: eno dopoudne, da ob 6g vstanes? :)
<frojnd> 6h*
<sterna> ob 8h
<sterna> pa sm lih za kosiu doma
<frojnd> cca 30km/h povprecje?
<frojnd> ...sprasujem al mate pred dvanajsto al po dvanajsti kosilo :D
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> frojnd, kdaj ga mate vi? tko da vem kdaj kolesariš :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<frojnd> sasa84: :)
<frojnd> sasa84: cist razlicno :p od 13h ure naprej pa vse to 19h ure :P
<sterna> frojnd: http://www.strava.com/activities/7566280
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Barje Lap near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sasa84> :))) frojnd
<sterna> nc ne pokaze average speeda
<sterna> Avg Speed 30.1km/h
<frojnd> sterna: lepa visinska
<sterna> ja toj zarad unga bumpa cez orle
<sterna> ce ne je barje manj k 400 gor pa dol
<sterna> pa tut avg bi bil verjetn kej visji :)
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/16457531 mam 23 povprecje k so sam hribi
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Orle Ig Golo Zapotok Turjak Repče Lipoglav Javor Besnica Podgrad near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<LorD_DDooM> To je ista Å¡pura kot jo delam jaz, samo da grem jaz od Vrhnike naprej do Horjula in nasprotno Franjo.
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ko grem čez Rakek, ima sasa84 vedno kosilo...sumljivo.
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, 1x se je to zgodil!
<sasa84> :(
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> sterna: lepi vzponi
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/13755492 je pa 17 povprecje :)
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Pečar Javor Janče Besnica Trebeljevo Prežganje Javor Pečar near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<frojnd> sterna: gres vsak teden v tak hrib k si nazadnje nalimal, plezat?
<sterna> vsak drug dan pretty much
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/segments/704999
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Janče Climb
<sterna> se zmer sm prvi :)
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/40425578 nardim vsaj dvakrat na tedn
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Pečar Javor Podlipoglav near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunny-winter.jpg
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFxUx9O7nus#t=25m40 ce hocs sonck na snegu gledat
<Seniorita> Javor via Pečar - YouTube
<frojnd> sterna: ja sm ze vidu :)
<sterna> dons nau tok lepo
<sterna> itak morm najprej plasce zamenat k so cist hin ze
<sterna> sm nove dobu
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/double-defense.jpg
<sterna> mo vidl kok cajta zdrzi to
<sterna> ajde sibam zrihtat to
<frojnd> sterna: fajn se razgibaj :)
<frojnd> pa pazi na norce :p
<sterna> ah sej sm js norc
<sterna> cak da najdem video :)
<frojnd> I mean crazy with lethal force
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vITMHknW3gg
<Seniorita> Imbecille Pericoloso II - YouTube
<sterna> evo ga
<sterna> psihic.
<frojnd> ccc
<frojnd> polna, skarje, rdeca, pesci,...
<sasa84> ccc sterna same kršitve :\
<sasa84> o mihi
<miha> sasa84: dan :*
<sasa84> ooo, še cmočka dobila :$
<sterna> sasa84: js nism nc.
<sasa84> a od miha ?
<sterna> krsitev
<sterna> evo, ce vam kdaj kdo rece da kolesarji ovirajo promet
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9N43UFURvk#t=17m30
<Seniorita> Evening Pečar Stroll - YouTube
<sasa84> sm misnla d govoriš glede :*
<sterna> tle je 90 omejitu!
<miha> sterna: :*
<miha> kako ste?
<sterna> odlicno
<yang> sterna: uf a je tole fast forward posnetek :)
<frojnd> yang: it is not :D
<yang> ja razmislam da bi enga gorca letos nabavil
<frojnd> kje se nameravas vozit?
<frojnd> tudi po DH progah?
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<yang> ma tukaj okol lj
<sasa84> lupčka tud za sterna
<yang> ne nic resnega, samo rekreativno
<frojnd> yang: a si se ze kdaj vozil po makedamu, koreninah, skalovjih?
<frojnd> yang: tko ti bom reku, gorci so res muka za po asfaltu :D
<yang> ne, samo rekreativno bolj
 * CrazyLemon disagrees
<yang> mije pa fino skoz naravo it
<frojnd> yang: kaksen cross country bi bil pol ok
<yang> xc al pa all mountain ja
<frojnd> jaz mam ctm delta 2.0 2011 letnik pa je kar solidn
<frojnd> edin kaj vec od metrskih jumpov ne upam, ker nima hoda velkega spredaj :)
<yang> mam starga gorca sicer, sam se nima diskov
<frojnd> eh, diski niso vse :)
<frojnd> no si ne predstavlam v blatu brez njih.. ampak
<sterna> js tut nimam diskov
<sterna> prezapleteni so
<frojnd> sterna: ah saj niso :)
<yang> frojnd: ma pr temu ce grem v klanc dol morm tok stiskat bremze da me pol ze prsti bolijo
<yang> cudne bremze so
<yang> tko sam na 2-3 prste
<sterna> ja js pozim po mestu vozm starga XCja
<sterna> in si tezko predstavlam diske vzdrzvat v takem
<yang> ampak tejle novi XCji so tm od 1500 naprej, verjetn bom rablenga kupil
<frojnd> yang: eh
<sterna> ne splaca se novga
<sterna> v nobenem primeru
<frojnd> yang: za jurja pa pou prvi biciku je overkill
<frojnd> pa tut ce se vsak dan z njim furas
<frojnd> yang: razn ce mislis obremenjevat 200% po jumpah
<sterna> zadi XT menjalnik, ostalo pa itak ni vazn
<yang> mah za enga rekreativca k gre 1x tedensko je se to prevec
<frojnd> yang: ce pa ze "novega" vzami lanske modele
<frojnd> zanimivo je pr teh gorcih, k sam nabijejo novo novo, pol gres pa dele primerjat pa vidis da je manj vzdrzlivo ko pr prejsnih modelih
<yang> morm se zlosat najprej tega starga
<yang> mogoce ga bom meu za po mestu, zdej je tok star da ne bo padel v oci za kraje
<frojnd> yang: you would be surprised :D
<sterna> glavno vodilo je da mora bit kljucavnca drazja od bicikla :)
<yang> drgac pa bicike(lj) je dobra varjanta tut
<frojnd> mhm :)
<frojnd> sterna: to al pa da imas biciku ko denarnico (vedno pri sebi)
<yang> sem pa vidu da dost prodajajo tut bicikle brez papirjev
<yang> tist pa pitaj boga za poreklo
<frojnd> :) heh
<sterna> nja
<sterna> js mam kolesarnco pa tus u sluzbi
<yang> aha
<yang> to je luksuz
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Top 10 Ubuntu 13.04 Wallpaper Contest Entries So Far  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HtmQKzYpSks/top-10-ubuntu-13-04-wallpaper-contest-entries
<sterna> ostalo po mestu pa kr al z bicikeljem al pa
<sterna> en turist luxus mam
<frojnd> btw, sterna ti se kr velik z cestnimi furas, se dobi kaj solidnega za max 300eur (rableno po moznosti) pa da ni prec za vse dele zamenat, ko se ga kupi?
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ja jsm za 170 dobu tega
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-yellow-usistem.jpg
<frojnd> n.a.j.s.
<yang> aha jst mam tut u sistem
<sterna> pol pa se 200 za novo ketno, balanco, kable, zadno kaseto
<yang> gorca
<yang> to si pa za dobro ceno ga dubu
<yang> pa se ohranjen izgleda
<sterna> jah
<sterna> niti ni bil no sam pac za zamenat ni blo neki uibr velik
<sterna> pa cnej bi tezko skos prsu
<frojnd> bolha?
<frojnd> al ebay?
<yang> sterna: kok pa tehta tale tvoj
<sterna> ene 11 kil
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/broken_2.jpg
<sterna> tole sm izvedu po 3000km
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liAAaEhZ2gw
<Seniorita> I Dropped One (Well, Half) of my Drop Bars the Other Day - YouTube
<yang> sem sporaseval kok pride za namazat vilce pr gorcu pa so mi rekl da okol 60-100 eur odvisn kaj je za zamenat, pol se ze kr bol splaca kr nove vzet
<sterna> pr 28 sekundah
<sterna> odlomm balanco.
<yang> a tele GO PRO kamerce so ok ? so tko odporne na tresljaje
<sterna> o ja
<sterna> lej to:
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3dlI-2guik
<Seniorita> Parking Gate Crash - YouTube
<sterna> always remember to roll when you land.
<frojnd> roll how :)
<sterna> ja cez hrbet
<sterna> pac vazn je da z glavo ne tolces po tleh no
<frojnd> se prav z rameni prvo impact
<sterna> vse ostalo se uizi pohandla
<sterna> ne niti ne
<sterna> jsm se tle odpel s pedal pa preval naredu
<sterna> tko sideways
<sterna> nc razn laptopa v ruzaku ni blo poskodvan
<sterna> k sm se pac prevalil cez njega
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> k je mene avto zbil prvic,.. je vse blo ok edin ramena
<sterna> jsm sam komolce zdrajsu
<sterna> s speglom mi je balanco zapel
<sterna> ko je prehitevu neprevidno
<frojnd> fak
<frojnd> avto al kamion?
<yang> za gorca bi si mrbit go pro omislu, ce jo ne bo prevec zrukal
<sterna> avto
<sterna> yang: brez skrbi no
<sterna> yang: ne mors prevec zrukat goproja
<yang> sej to snema na SD al kak ?
<sterna> moj se zmer dela pa ma vec k 10.000 kilometrov za sabo
<sterna> ja
<yang> ok
<sterna> zanc sm padu
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyt3Mlu27N4
<Seniorita> Bravo Å tor - YouTube
<sterna> pr 3km/h :)
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> to mas specialko?
<frojnd> v tem videu
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EyiO2dFym0c go pro so vzdržljivi, ja
<Seniorita> Sverre Liliequist - Big Mountain run 2 - Swatch Skiers Cup 2013 - YouTube
<frojnd> lynxlynxlynx: yeeey celc :)
<frojnd> omg.. plaz? :D
<frojnd> ne sej ni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> majhen pršni
<frojnd> Sem bil ta teden v sloveniji, pa je kr velik snega :)
<sasa84> frojnd, a drugač nis "doma"?
<frojnd> v mojmu domacem kraju je blo do nedelje 210cm sneznih padavin
<frojnd> sasa84: ne ubstvu, ta teden, ko sem bil v rodnem kraju nism bil doma :)
<sasa84> a drugač nis v slo?
<frojnd> ne
<frojnd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDkPOXHRy2M
<Seniorita> First Sunset in Rijeka - YouTube
<sasa84> frojnd, na hrvaškem?
<frojnd> letos ja
<sasa84> kul
<sterna> frojnd: ne ni specjalka
<sterna> frojnd: en XC
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/vozni_park.jpg
<sterna> ta k je tle na vrh
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/not_dirty_yet.jpg
<sterna> tale
<frojnd> platisca majo na pogled kr dobr grip
<sterna> ma sej zdej nimam teh gor zdej mam ene hm
<sterna> fat albert
<sterna> http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/off-road_tires/fat_albert_front
<Seniorita> Fat Albert Front | Schwalbe North America
<sterna> ze ful stare
<sterna> pa kr uredu za pozim ce ni zmrznen
<frojnd> ja letos teg problemov nimam :D
<frojnd> je sam dez pa vlaga
<frojnd> pa dirt
<sterna> ja sej to vse shandla
<sterna> sam po zmrznjenem drsi
<frojnd> razn ce je manj k 15C pod minus ane
<frojnd> kar pa v lj ni blo letos
<frojnd> al se motm
<sterna> tist mam pa http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/schwalbe-marathon-winter-studded-700-622-tire
<Seniorita> Schwalbe Marathon Winter Studded 700 622) Tire at BikeTiresDirect
<sterna> ja ene dvakrat je blo
<kubanc> jov folk, a kdo ve kje ugasnt screensaver ali kaj podobnega ker mi rata blenk screen po nekaj minutah?
<frojnd> sterna: po opish sledec naj bi ble kar dobre
<frojnd> kubanc: blank screen al screensaver
<sterna> uredu so
<kubanc> frojnd, blank screen rata
<kubanc> pa mi ni jasno od kje dobi informacijo da naj to izvede
<kubanc> tudi ce imam vlc nažgan mi naredi sledče
<frojnd> xset q
<frojnd> xset q | grep DPMS
<frojnd> Mozno, da ti dpms skensla monitor, ce je dpms enablan ga disablaj: xset -dpms
<frojnd> em.. kir screensaver pa mas drugac?
<dz0ny> kubanc pod nastavitve zaklepanje in svetlost zaslona
<kubanc> dz0ny, to mam izklopljeno
<zozzo][> Mi lahko kdo ki hodi na IT fax, priporoča kakšno knjigo za 3D matematiko?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.euclideanspace.com/
<Seniorita> 3D World Simulation - Martin Baker
<miha> zozzo][: http://books.google.si/books/about/Ra%C4%8Dunalni%C5%A1ka_grafika.html?id=CT8QAAAACAAJ&redir_esc=y
<Seniorita> Računalniška grafika - Nikola Guid - Google Knjige
<sasa84> huh mihi :)))
<sasa84> ej miha, en kveščn mam zate :)
<sasa84> čak...pvt
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Host Weekend ‘TeamFortress 2′ Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0JLR_9U0TT0/canonical-host-weekend-teamfortress-2-server
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Kateri netbook?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39704/#p39704
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Dev Says Ubuntu Phone Fans Being ‘Duped’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Lr4JKSo1FPM/kde-dev-says-ubuntu-phone-devs-being-duped
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> fak kakšni komentarji
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<lynxlynxlynx> una novica od prej
<sasa84> aaa :)
<dz0ny> troll be troll, sicer ne vem poante clanka
<CrazyLemon> sej je več ali manj res kar je povedal dev
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu na telefonu pa na desktopu ni enak in ne bo bil enak v 13.04
<dz0ny> jp sam naslov je trollovsko targeted
<CrazyLemon> jah
<dz0ny> aka privlaci
<CrazyLemon> to privlači klike
<dz0ny> napis clank win 8 je poln virusov in oglasov, zato namesti ubuntu
<dz0ny> pa te bo se $m slo tozila
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako napreduje fixanje plugina? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: almost done!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awesome sauce!
<zdobersek> zozu izbor wordpress verzij za downgrade na 3!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sounds secure!
<dz0ny> 2.9, 2.9.1, 3.
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..obstaja json api za dostop do novic :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vabljen spisat plugin :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm spisal svoj del!
<CrazyLemon> ti pa zdj fixaj svoj del :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a plugin dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek for now
<CrazyLemon> & fila error log :>
<zdobersek> => not broken.
<CrazyLemon> if its in error log..its broken! :D
<zdobersek> disk space is cheap!
<CrazyLemon> just fix it :D
<CrazyLemon> https://core.trac.wordpress.org/changeset/22429
<Seniorita> Changeset 22429 – WordPress Trac
<CrazyLemon> This should discourage improper uses of prepare() under the guise of safely running a query.
<CrazyLemon> your plugin is not safe!
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-17
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Motivation, Community and the Cost of Disagreeing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aVqj2M308aQ/motivation-community-and-the-cost-of-disagreeing
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Try TextAdept, A Fast, Cross-Platform Text Editor That Comes With GTK And Ncurses Interfaces  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/w3hCyIpY-yI/try-textadept-fast-cross-platform-text.html
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Use Your Own Weather Services API Key With My Weather Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/a17NsrSBbO8/how-to-use-your-own-weather-services.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ah needs ya.
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, glasujte prosim, če imate ta problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openshot/+bug/1128291 :)
<Seniorita> Bug #1128291 “Default title template is hardcoded => needs to be...” : Bugs : OpenShot Video Editor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who's Ah?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/misty-cloudy-javor-summit.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too late, not in the mood no mo'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek should i care about your mood? :>
<zdobersek> web site's security depends on it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well..thats on you not on me :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 13.04, Steam in popusti ter Ubuntu za telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39705/#p39705
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, novica!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> jah...tist popup zgoraj desno je sporoču :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi Seniorita je :)
<sasa84> sam Seniorita je bla prej :$
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DABphlXEyW8 Harlem Shake (Matt and Kim Edition)
<sasa84> hah dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDWJn3IwiaM tale bi bila pa za v dexterja
<dz0ny> Å¡e kdo pokonci
<dz0ny> ene par testerjev https://www.dropbox.com/s/mr2d9kw0bciz6hv/rtvslo_13.01.4-public1_all.deb
<dz0ny> rabim
<dz0ny> zanima me predvsem full screen
<sasa84> dz0ny, a jst lohk kej pomagam al raj ne? :P
<dz0ny> če želiš
<sasa84> to zloudam, namestim in zaženem...pa kao full screen?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa predvajat se mora
<dz0ny> problem mi dela ker ne zazna premikanja miške
<dz0ny> vedno...
<sasa84> dz0ny, men ej vse lepo delal... tud miška je delala normaln
<sasa84> ps: top shit zadeva drugač!!!!
<dz0ny> ko si čez cel zaslon
<dz0ny> se skrije controll bar
<sasa84> jp, čez nek cajta
<dz0ny> potem premakneš miško sem ora prikazat
<sasa84> parkrat sm probala, brez problemov... pol zdej nazadne se pa ni
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> sm pa esc stisnla pa je Å¡lo skoz
<sasa84> na tipke pa deluje
<dz0ny> mhm, mal bo treba še po dokumentaciji brskat, da ugotovim kako rešim zadevo:)
<dz0ny> drugace pa wtf je tole na drugem programu, eden je prevec travce skadil al neki, ko je scearij za to pisal
<dz0ny> sasa84: snemanje dela?
<dz0ny> pa posnet del če se predvaja lahko?
<sasa84> dz0ny, bom zdj pogledala
<sasa84> dz0ny, internal data stream error
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ker vlc imaš
<dz0ny> vlc --version
<dz0ny> samo tole rabim VLC version 2.1.0-git Rincewind (a5e3a95)
<sasa84> VLC različica 2.0.5 Twoflower (2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)
<sasa84> v full screen mi je prej kr zmrznu k sm nehala snemat
<dz0ny> nekaj časa je delalo potem spet ni
<dz0ny> mislim snemanje
<dz0ny> tudi če dam preko vlc programa se isto zgodi
<dz0ny> tak oda predvidevam da je nekaj z libvc narobe
<sasa84> achso :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst šibam pančat zdej
<dz0ny> thx, ln
<sasa84> tko da... bova še jutr kej probavala... pa lahkonočko v dolino :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-10
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo se buden ?
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> ping
<lipa> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> dobrodošel nazaj v civilizacijo dz0ny ! :D
<dz0ny> :o /
<dz0ny> ne znam več pisat
<dz0ny> sem kaj pomembnega zamudil?
<zdobersek> lp
<zdobersek> systemd je zmagu
<zdobersek> Natela je ratu MS CEO
<dz0ny> yey for first
<zdobersek> Nadella
<dz0ny> xbox ostane?
<zdobersek> baje ze vrsijo pritisk nanj, da bi dal Xbox bek
<zdobersek> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/02/05/investors-want-microsofts-new-ceo-to-kill-xbox-bing-and-surface/
<dz0ny> zgleda novinarji nimajo kaj pisat
<dz0ny> Btw kolk časa ste bili odrezani
<dz0ny> cl se je soncu to vem :)
<zdobersek> ene par minut
<idioterna> men ni na ups niti enkrat skocil
<idioterna> je pa enim drugim v ljubljani
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> :d nam pa avstrijci častijo elektriko
<dz0ny> pa internet prek edge
<dz0ny> tko da vsaj sveč več ni
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> mandela je microsoft ceo?
<zdobersek> ne, mandela je mrtev
<zdobersek> CEOti so v idealnih razmerah zivi
<napsy> ce so mrtvi noben ne odgovarja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a na agregatu ste?
<idioterna> na konju zihr niso
<osho0000> jajca.. padu izpit od omrežji..
<idioterna> osho0000: a si reku da je zarad zleda?
<osho0000> haha nene
<osho0000> tle ga ni :)
<zdobersek> rufn vojsko na pomoc
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako pa to veš?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you have to know these things if you're a king
<CrazyLemon> torej je to horsepowerless agregat.. hm.. interesting
<osho0000> ko zaprem libre office mi na unity Å¡e vedno ostane ikona da je odprt
<osho0000> ve kdo kko rešit
<osho0000> zdaj mi kaze da imma odprtih 5 dokumnetov word :)
<napsy> pa jih nimas?
<osho0000> ne
<osho0000> v nobenem workspacu.. in niti desna tipka na ikono ne da nič
<napsy> killall -9 oowriter kaj naredi?
<napsy> killall -9 lowriter kaj naredi?
<osho0000> no process found
<osho0000> top
<osho0000> ops :)
<osho0000> kaj je enostavno naredit ad hoc povezavo med ubuntu in win7?
<chemist^> caki kaj ni ad hoc - da uporabis svojo wireless kartico kot "router"
<chemist^> ?
<osho0000> ja.. da direktno povezes 2 pcja
<osho0000> neposredno
<idioterna> sej sta ze ce mata vsak svoj ip
<idioterna> al kaj bi ti
<osho0000> brez rouerja ne
<osho0000> kaber od  enega do drugega
<idioterna> aja kabel
<osho0000> nevem mislis da se da
<idioterna> ja dhcp rabs
<idioterna> ja valda se da
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> we landed on the moon
<osho0000> :)
<idioterna> valda da lahko povezemo dva racunalnika s kablom
<idioterna> na roke nastavis ip
<idioterna> al pa dhcp server instaliras
<osho0000> ja no med ubuntu in win edino sem mislu da je kksen problem
<idioterna> jaz mam itak linux masino za router
<osho0000> aha
<idioterna> sej oba uporabljata tcp/ip
<osho0000> jja ja valda ok
<osho0000> pol bom proval :)
<idioterna> na linuxu mas sambo za fajle kazat windows masinam
<idioterna> za browsat pa rabis kaksen nautilus ce mas gnome i guess
<idioterna> na kde mas cifs kioslave k dela z vsemi kde programi
<osho0000> aha caki in ce zdej v lokalnem omrezju hocem prek routerja posiljat na drugi pc?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> isto je
<idioterna> router ma v bistvu not switch
<idioterna> tako da to nikoli ne gre "prek" routerja
<osho0000> aha pol jaz ce posljem sestri na njen laptop bo hitros dosti vecja
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne vem kako si ti predstavlas omrezja ampak
<idioterna> me ne preseneca vec tolk da ti je ratal past izpit :)
<osho0000> ce posljem neki na lokalni naslov se ne gleda več nitros adslja ne
<osho0000> haha ja sej :D
<idioterna> ja odvisno kaj pocnes
<idioterna> ce das na dropbox pa ona dol potegne gre se vedno skoz adsl
<idioterna> al pa ce "gmailas"
<osho0000> jaja razumem
<idioterna> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/play/81274743/
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1IcSQXdZ8M
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euavvuQpWc0
<napsy> e-paper ftw
<CrazyLemon> lol @ <idioterna> me ne preseneca vec tolk da ti je ratal past izpit :)
<idioterna> ce pa res zgleda da mu nic ni jasno
<idioterna> i ride my bike to work during winter because we don't have condition 1: http://www.wimp.com/antarcticaweather/
<CrazyLemon> ja sj vem :D
<idioterna> yang: da bos vedu kasn vreme mora bit da ne gres s kolesom ven
<CrazyLemon> holy fck @condition 1
<idioterna> kr nice je ja
<idioterna> me zanima kako si rusi cigareto przgejo v takem :)
<CrazyLemon> e-cigarete kadijo v condition 1 :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy a je tko sam na videu al je to lastnost e-paperja da je mal 'glitchy' pri prehodih iz enega stanja v drugega ?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: odvisn od nacina izrisa
<napsy> tisti blinki morajo bit zarad sencenja
<napsy> cene se pozna tak crni ghosting od prejsnje slike
<CrazyLemon> ah
<napsy> narava e-inka pac
<CrazyLemon> "imam povezavo 1024/256 koliko download ni toliko"    lol
<CrazyLemon> (piwik)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wa
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<zdobersek> watatatatatatatat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/558/901/519.gif
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://i.imgur.com/ZOWQTO6.gif
<zdobersek> KANYE
<zdobersek> ti wati se pa ce repetirajo
<zdobersek> wat is their prublem
<lipa> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/425/760/0a1.gif
<CrazyLemon> launchpad sux donkeys ass
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<zdobersek> The server was unreachable due to being sucked onto a donkey's ass.
<zdobersek> ^ not impressed.
<CrazyLemon> ^ neither is he
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ! TG !
<zdobersek> Taboljs Greda
<zdobersek> bill gates ma spet AMA
<zdobersek> fyi.
<CrazyLemon> who cares ... :)
<tadejc> re
<tadejc> ppl mam problem
<tadejc> na laptopu mam RS482M
<tadejc> in mi ne dela graficno pospesevanje
<tadejc> kako se lotim tega
<tadejc> nc ne najdem uporabnega
<CrazyLemon> lshw -c display      is the first step..ker RS482M ti nič ne pove
<tadejc> mi steka fucking youtube, ce scrolam po strani
<tadejc> http://pastebin.com/Fr74iFGM
<CrazyLemon> o madona :)
<tadejc> ja :)
<tadejc> dela se
<tadejc> to je laptop za v kuhno
<CrazyLemon> tole definitivno ni več podprto vsaj glede proprietary gonilnikov
<tadejc> sam v kuhni se kadi :P
<tadejc> pa mora vsaj yt delat
<CrazyLemon> !g site:ubuntu.si legacy amd
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> ni pepelke
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<tadejc> :)
<tadejc> mislis da bi z fglrx delalo?
<tadejc> mam pa lubuntu gor
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5714/       tole lahko probaš če ti kaj pomaga
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim.. :)
<tadejc> drzi pesti da bodo xi delal po rebootu :)
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<tadejc> ko apt dela muska skos steka :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pričakuješ od laptopa za v kuhno :)
<tadejc> rad bi da mi vsaj youtube dela pa da lahko polek tega se surfam po kaki strani :D
<LorD_DDooM> Če imaš Ubuntu 13.10 ne moreš dajat gor Legca fglrxov (no podpore za X.org)
<tadejc> pa sej to je compaq nx6325 :)
<LorD_DDooM> Legacy*
<tadejc> lubuntu mam
<tadejc> kir
<tadejc> kako pogledam? :)
<CrazyLemon> lsb_release -a
<tadejc> mal sem out :)
<tadejc> sej previm drzi pesti :)
<tadejc> lets do it ;)
<tadejc> :P
<tadejc> Im back :D
<tadejc> lepso grafiko imam za zacetek
<tadejc> tud resolucija je vecka
<tadejc> vecja
<tadejc> dobro kaze
<tadejc> probajmo yt
<tadejc> hmm
<tadejc> mogoce je malenkost boljse
<tadejc> kako najlazje ugotovim ce mi deluje graficno pospesovanje?
<tadejc> CrazyLemon, poke ;)
<LorD_DDooM>  glxinfo | grep direct
<tadejc> http://pastebin.com/tCJUQ2aY
<tadejc> :/
<LorD_DDooM> med | in grep je presledek
<tadejc> LOL :D
<tadejc> sorry
<tadejc> men zgleda k isti izpis
<tadejc> .D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je
<tadejc> :)
<tadejc> najbol da dam xp gor al kaj?
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC_NmkMBKP4&feature=youtu.be
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> a so vam kej rekl kdaj prcakujejo da bojo popravl omrezje?
<dz0ny_iceage> :D
<dz0ny_iceage> 2 dni
<dz0ny_iceage> optika dela, samo drugo nič ne
<idioterna> js sm ugotovu da z 2000 litrov nafte loh 3 mesce napajamo bajto s toplotno crpalko vred
<idioterna> sam pac brez pecice smo
<idioterna> in zato k smo to vse zrihtal je letos lublano cist preskocil
<dz0ny_iceage> lucky
<dz0ny_iceage> sej problem je logatec vrhika
<dz0ny_iceage> tukaj so naceloma se vsi daljnovodi pokonc
<dz0ny_iceage> edin trije glavni so sli ker so zgnil po domace
<yang> optika je zakon
<yang> dz0ny_iceage: a mate kej poplav ?
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIP57KGMgvw
<chemist^> ola
<CrazyLemon> tadejc about:gpu :)
<idioterna> great practical demo
<idioterna> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/suicide-bomber-kills-suicide-bomers
<zdobersek> ciao a tutti
<yang> hm a se da ponovno sprintat cache iz /var/spool/cups ceprav ni opcije za "PreserveJobFiles" v cupsd.conf ?
<yang> probal sem forkat z lp -d <printer> /var/spool/cups/cache000X
<yang> pa ni nic sprintal
<sasa84> hejhou v mišji rov :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_iceage, juhuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84:  aaaaa
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek mišek moj
<sasa84> ti povem, da sem dns po 10tih dneh vidla Å¡trom...v lj :P
<sasa84> bilo je...zanimivo :D
<sasa84> da sem potešila lakoto, sem prižgala luč, čeprav je bilo podnevi :P
<zdobersek> ohjej ohjej
<zdobersek> bolj ko bos tratla strom v LJ, kasnej ga bos dobla v Rakeku!
<zdobersek> ccc ..
<sasa84> :o
 * yang pomoli sasa84 varcno sijalko
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam pančkat
<sasa84> oo, pridkan yang
<sasa84> lahkonočko moje miške in pozdravte dz0ny_iceage :*
<chemist^> en easy torrent client za ga upravljat s terminalom prek ssh-ja?
<yang> chemist^: pozabil ime
<chemist^> testiram deluge
<yang> chemist^: morda transmission, jaz imam sicer verzijo za webgui
<chemist^> ima neko console
<yang> ampak mislim da se transmission da upravljat tudi preko CLI
<yang> mora jih biti cel kup
<chemist^> kaj CLI pomeni...command line interface?
<yang> ja
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> ima transmission svoj cli ja..
<chemist^> sm nasu
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ transmission-daemon
<CrazyLemon> in ti naredi tudi web interface
 * CrazyLemon back to game
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, what game
<chemist^> mja ma ne rabim web interface-a
<chemist^> ker se itak na server povezujem preko ssh
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ že..ampak pride zraven :)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ team fortress 2
<zdobersek> what team?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i play for both teams
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<yang> Add your phone number to help secure your account and more. (FB)
<yang> idioterna: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1609661_812474578768795_1073295811_n.jpg
<idioterna> sm vidu slike ja
<idioterna> yang: a si vidu vreme
<yang> idioterna: ne nisem gledal vremena
<yang> skoda da sem spet zamudil koncert
<idioterna> yang: 16:22< idioterna> i ride my bike to work during winter because we don't have condition 1: http://www.wimp.com/antarcticaweather/
<yang> dobro, zate ze vem, da si ekstremist, se kaj novega ?
<yang> ne predvaja mi stream
<yang> oz flash
<idioterna> kasna skoda
<idioterna> ti bom poiskal youtube
<yang> daj
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIpq1vcoy3I
<yang> ah ok
<yang> travel outside is not permitted in condition 1 :)
<yang> heh
<yang> ce jim odpihne tisto kabinco
<yang> so gotofi
<yang> mogl bi met kaksen underground shelter
<yang> pod ledom
<idioterna> sej to je underice shelter
<yang> aha
<dz0ny_iceage> yang tud ja
<dz0ny_iceage> bizarno je vse skupaj
<yang> dz0ny_iceage: :(
<dz0ny_iceage> dez, sneg, zled, sneg, dez
<yang> dz0ny_iceage: sem videl tisto da perejo vojaki perilo
<dz0ny_iceage> hehee
<dz0ny_iceage> ja enim kr morjo
<dz0ny_iceage> bloki so brez stroma se krr
<yang> dz0ny_iceage: verjetno ste navajeni ostrih zim v B.P. samo cesa takega pa verjetno niste prej doziveli ?
<dz0ny_iceage> temperaturni milih zim res nismo vajeni
<dz0ny_iceage> bunde se kr nisem ven dal
<yang> dz0ny_iceage: v LJ ne pomnim zime, da ne bi snezilo do sredi januarja
<yang> par let nazaj je snezilo v zacetku oktobra ze
<yang> ko sem sel na siht je blo 15 stopinj, nazaj grede pa okoli nule
<yang> nisem mel niti kaj za oblect
<dz0ny_iceage> mhm
<dz0ny_iceage> CrazyLemon: se zihr kopa
<yang> aja
<yang> to sem bil prejsn let
<yang> mislim da novembra
<yang> cak mam sliko
<yang> ...ce bom zdele najdu
<dz0ny_iceage> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.2°C @10.02.2014 22:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: jugovzhodnik 7.7 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:11, Kulminacija: 11:20:41, Sončni zahod: 16:25:10
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 10ur 08min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://jp.si/DSC06961.JPG
<yang> vidis mamco v vodi , to je novembra
<zdobersek> nice steel giraffes
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> urs?
<yang> ne ni moja mamca
<zdobersek> giraffes
<yang> aje to je luka koper
<yang> mislim da je metadata z lokacijo v sliki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_iceage res se..al pa tuširam.. odvisno od volje :D
<yang> nc,  jaz grem v horizontalo
<yang> drzte se dz0ny_iceage saj bo kmalu spet elektrika
<yang> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-11
<yang> http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/604a1e48-916e-11e3-9d51-12313d008e6c-large.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Twitter%2B%3F%3F%3F.png twitter + google+ = twitter+ ?     :D
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj ti igras igrice v ubuntu?
<idioterna> ane kok je neumn
<mihaweb> dan
<idioterna> http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2933/owned-mac-pc-owned-games-demotivational-poster-1268608694.jpg
<mihaweb> tu probam openvpn server zaštartat, pa pravi  [FAIL] Starting virtual private network daemon: server failed!
<mihaweb> a lahk kak log pogledam, nč ne najdem
<chemist^> dmesg
<mihaweb> chemist^: nč takega not
<idioterna> potem pa /var/log/messages ali /var/log/syslog ali /var/log/daemon.log ali pa na roke pozeni openvpn
<chemist^> mihaweb, pol verjetno nisi prav skonfiguriral, moral bos malo vec podrobnosti napisat, ce hoces da ti kdo pomaga
<mihaweb> syslog piše ja
<mihaweb> doh
<mihaweb> sm mal probaval key size, pa dal "nazaj" na 1048 namest 1024 :)
<mihaweb> ne vem kaj je generiral, sam dh parametrov s to cifro ni blo
<idioterna> 1048 se slis zlo hecna cifra
<chemist^> :)
<mihaweb> sam ključe pa vse je generiral
<mihaweb> ne vem pa kakšne
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> mislm da mora bit deljivo z 8
<idioterna> kar se tice key size
<idioterna> da ne jamra
<mihaweb> torej bi lahk mel rsa ključe vmesne dolžine?
<mihaweb> med 1024 in 2048 ?
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> mislm
<mihaweb> pa dela to?
<idioterna> karkoli k je veckratnik 8 bitov lahko mas
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm DH parametre moras posebej naracunat
<idioterna> pa potem dela
<idioterna> samo brezveze je
<idioterna> nobene koristi nimas
<mihaweb> na raspberry probavam, že 1024 mi dh parametre dela 3 minute, 2048 sm po 8 minutah prekinu
<mihaweb> tak da žal, nsa bo lahk dostopalA :)
<idioterna> ne sekiri se
<idioterna> vsaj ne bodo ugrabl pa mucl druzinskih clanov
<idioterna> al pa jih bodo mogoce samo za potrditev in kratek cas
<mihaweb> :)
<mihaweb> http://www.irisa.fr/caps/projects/hipsor/ a tole kdo uporabla?
<mihaweb> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-additional-entropy-for-cloud-servers-using-haveged
<chemist^> ;) nsa
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ v ubuntuju ja - kje pa? :)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, in ti delajo normalno
<chemist^> kaj preko playonlinux al kko?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ jp.. prek steama
<chemist^> aha...
<chemist^> nimas piratskih igric nobenih ;D
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ naah :)
<CrazyLemon> raje kupim kakšno igrico ki me zanima ko so popusti
<CrazyLemon> dam 1-3€ pa je :)
<chemist^> kaj je sploh smiselno imet VPN streznik doma?
<CrazyLemon> če si dosti na raznih čudnih wirelessih pol je smiselno :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<chemist^> ja ok, je kul, ce nism doma
<chemist^> ce pa sm doma?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ pol nima smisla :)
<idioterna> pol mas vpn do amerike
<idioterna> da loh gledas hulu
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> kaj tej free vpn-ji so za kej?
<chemist^> al vseeno lahko vidijo kj delas
<zdobersek> jst mam PIA VPN
<zdobersek> ni zastonj, ampak je kulj
<zdobersek> Tor je zastonj
<chemist^> tor ze mam
<zdobersek> pol VPNa ne rabis
<chemist^> ma na telefoncku nimam
<chemist^> tor
<chemist^> za kak public wifi
<chemist^> da nebi kdo kasnih gesl pobiral :P
<mihaweb> mi mamo vpn na https portu in je v mobilnih omrežjih hitrej prek vpn, ker ma ta port prednost pred marsičem
<osho0000> oj, sem lih updatal na 13.10 in mi na firefox in chrome videi delajo brez glasa in fast forward zgleda
<chemist^> ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej v topic https://thedaywefightback.org/
<idioterna> u cem je pa fora tega
<chemist^> v nicemer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kr dej
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: testingtesting123
<zdobersek> mkay
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr | Danes se borimo p
<zdobersek> ne no jebat
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr | Danes se borimo proti množičnemu nadzoru Interneta https://thedaywefightback.org/
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb a pepelko je zalila voda?? :(
<mihaweb> ne vem
<mihaweb> servis drugač laufa
<mihaweb> ne vem pa zakaj ni na ircu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<mihaweb> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<tadejc> CrazyLemon, kaj pol moram xp nalozit? :)
<mihaweb> tadejc: najbolj zihr
<CrazyLemon> tadejc ne.. zamenjat moraš laptop za v kuhno :D
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/womens-blog/2014/feb/11/oppressed-majority-film-women-eleonore-pourriat
<Seniorita> Oppressed Majority: the film about a world run by women that went viral | Life and style | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Eléonore Pourriat's short film imagines how a man might experience a sexual assault in a matriarchal society. 'I wanted it to be not so realistic but frightening,' she tells Paula Cocozza«
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb boobs \o/
<mihaweb> yes
<mihaweb> it aint that bad
<tadejc> CrazyLemon, doniras?
<CrazyLemon> tadejc častim! ko zadenem na lotu :D
<tadejc> ne bom docakal :)
<tadejc> sem ze 30 :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2014/02/nokia_s_pametnim_telefonom_android.aspx
<Seniorita> Nokia se je premislila: prihaja njihov pametni telefon z Androidom | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Če so še pred kratkim obračali hrbet Androidu, bo Nokia, katere oddelek za pametne telefone je zdaj v Microsoftovi lasti, zdaj vendarle predstavila svojega novinca z Androidom.«
<zdobersek> pa ne linkat siola ...
<CrazyLemon> a je.. ga zdaj
<CrazyLemon> tisti noče linka na 24ur
<CrazyLemon> ti nočeš siola
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga naj linkam??
<idioterna> glede tega pomoje najbols wsj al pa bbc
<CrazyLemon> !g wcj
<CrazyLemon> !g wsj
<Seniorita> West Coast Jitterbugs http://wcj.se/
<Seniorita> The Wall Street Journal - Breaking News, Business, Financial and ... http://online.wsj.com/
<CrazyLemon> ah
<idioterna> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304104504579374893734151208?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702304104504579374893734151208.html
<Seniorita> Nokia Prepares to Release Android Phone Ahead of Sale to Microsoft - WSJ.com
<Seniorita> »Nokia this month will release a smartphone that runs a version of Google's Android software even as it concludes the sale of its handset business to Google arch-rival Microsoft.«
<idioterna> ker properly grd url
<idioterna> The Nokia phones will differ from most other Android smartphones, and won't access some Google-developed features or Android apps from the Google Play storefront, said the people familiar with the matter.
<idioterna> Instead, the phone will come installed with digital services created by Nokia and Microsoft, including mapping service Here and streaming music service MixRadio, as well as a Nokia application store.
<CrazyLemon> zato pa linkam siol! ker so lepi urlji!
<idioterna> no tle pa pise kaj bojo dejansko narcil
<idioterna> nardil
<idioterna> vn spulil vse kar je vazn
<zdobersek> time for idiotbot?
<idioterna> prebukov sm.
<zdobersek> sej delas za Zemanto
<zdobersek> mal se potrudte, pa pride do konca leta Marissa do vas
<idioterna> jsm sam hisnik tle
<zdobersek> ... ki ima kljuce do vsega
<zdobersek> najbrz
<zdobersek> pac, 'kljuce'
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tko k snazilka
<CrazyLemon> higienska delavka*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> no no
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8hXEtzhZfk
<Seniorita> BFF ft. Brian Baumgartner (Charles, Your Hangover Ep. 5 of 6) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Charles visits a lonely recluse who gets drunk explicitly to spend time with Charles, his best and only friend. SUBSCRIBE and catch each episode, every TUESD...«
<zdobersek> Brian? Y no Felix?
<CrazyLemon> brian is funnier
<zdobersek> but can he fall out of space?
<CrazyLemon> look at him
<idioterna> http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20140211.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2103-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2103-1/
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a3Y8P9r_460sa.gif
<mihadroid> Čer
<dz0ny_iceage> cer borci
<zdobersek> tositikajsempajaz
<dz0ny_iceage> zdbobersek, sej ti pise
<zdobersek> ... kaj mi pise
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> da si zlati fant ti piše!!!1
<idioterna> a gre kdo dirizable
<zdobersek> !g dirizable
<Seniorita> dirizable - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/dirizable
<zdobersek> .yt dirizabke spiel
<Guest72047> Ni zadetka
<zdobersek> Guest72047: ti si kompleten zadetek
<zdobersek> .yt dirizable spiel
<Guest72047> Ni zadetka
<zdobersek> al mogoce chemista isce?
<CrazyLemon> .yt dirisable
<Guest72047> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<zdobersek> .g dirizable steam store
<zdobersek> !g dirizable steam store
<Seniorita> Steam account - The Valve Store http://store.steampowered.com/login/
<zdobersek> jebes
<idioterna> !g guns of icarus steam
<Seniorita> Guns of Icarus Classic on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/49800/
<idioterna> to bo to verjetn
<sasa84> Å¡trooooooooooooooooom
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> ooooooooooooooooooolé
<sasa84> wihaaa ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 katera je že tista pesem
<CrazyLemon> k francoz neki poje
<CrazyLemon> miserable..al dirizable
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> formidable!
<CrazyLemon> jaaa
<sasa84> ps: tipo je belgijc ;)
<CrazyLemon> o je... formi
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<sasa84> formidable, forminable :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_xH7noaqTA
<Seniorita> Stromae - Formidable (ceci n'est pas une leçon) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Stromae - Formidable (ceci n'est pas une leçon) // Stromae - Wonderful lesson Leçon n° 25 Disponible en digital / Available digitally: http://smarturl.it/For...«
<CrazyLemon> evo..izkoristi Å¡trom :D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej mam njegov album ;)
<sasa84> tous le memes si poglej spot :D
<sasa84> .yt stromae tous le memes
<Guest72047> Stromae - Tous Les Mêmes (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAMWdvo71ls ♥124,837 ▶18,586,136
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kej prevaju?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> nism mel Å¡trom
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lažnivc :P
<sasa84> zdej updatam ubuntu, fon... :P
<sasa84> majke se nabere stvari :P
<sasa84> 43 posodobitev ma ubuntu... a tekmuje z windowsi?
<sasa84> đizs
<CrazyLemon> tkoj ko dobiš štrom ti se začneš pritoževat
<sasa84> :o
 * CrazyLemon izšteka sašin štrom
<CrazyLemon> ne zaslužiš si ga
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ..van kveščn... si ti posodobu g talk na ganhouts?
<CrazyLemon> bodi hvaležna da sploh lahko updejtaš
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm?
<sasa84> lol hangouts*
<CrazyLemon> a misliš na androidu ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> k ne vem, če so pol slov. prevajalci gor
<CrazyLemon> one moment
<sasa84> skoz mi teži...sam nočm updejtat, d ne bo še slabš sranje kt prej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<CrazyLemon> ni gor
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> ni gor prevajalcev al "gangouts"? :)
<sasa84> ooo, živjo idioterna :)
<idioterna> me veseli da mas spet iletriko.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hangouts ne podpira xmpp protokola
<sasa84> sej to
<CrazyLemon> tko da vse kar NI hangouts ni vidno v hangouts
<sasa84> pol ni prevajalcev gor...:)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<sasa84> tnx CrazyLemon
<sasa84> idioterna, mene tud
<sasa84> je prou čudno, ko lahko luč pržgeš :)
<idioterna> ane
<sasa84> sj smo bli kr neki cajta brez
<idioterna> mhm 2 tedna+
<CrazyLemon> od 29.1
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/SEPS_yay.png
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> boljši smo kot waldorfska šola!
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> seps sux
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako sux če smo na prvem mestu
<CrazyLemon> .p
<CrazyLemon> :p
<chemist^> haha
<idioterna> kaj je seps?
<idioterna> ksna bolezen?
<chemist^> ja skoraj
<chemist^> in kaj doloca to katera je "najbolj neuspesna" ?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ uspeh na maturi
<chemist^> kolko od maturantov dobi sluzbo? al kolko jih sploh maturira
<sasa84> seps, bolzen :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče ste tko neuspešni, k mate cirka 3+ klase samih statusarjev :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..to se ne Å¡teje v maturo
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj ti ucis na seps?
<CrazyLemon> to je že "tečaj za odrasle"
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ bog ne daj
<chemist^> bivsi dijak?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ jp
<sasa84> pr men je osnovna in gimnazija na seznamu :)
<idioterna> kaj je seps?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41433/#p41433
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a niti dropbox linkov ne klikaš?? ja je bela cesta ste zahtevni
<sasa84> idioterna, srednja ekonomsko-poslovna Å¡ola v KP
<sasa84> neki tazga :)
<CrazyLemon> -v
<sasa84> tam je bil CrazyLemon vpisan...in naredu je :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 večkrat vpisan! in enkrat naredu! :D
<sasa84> pridkan CrazyLemon
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aha
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja dost lame ste i guess
<Sky[x]> znoru bom res
<idioterna> Sky[x]: kaj te tare
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj sm js dost lame? js sm naredu maturo !
<idioterna> js morm se psa pelat pa metr pa pol vode je spodi pod bajto
<Sky[x]> idioterna, cpanel shared hosting mi ne posilja mailov, ozrioma poslje na vsake toliko casa ko se sprdne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, js tut na zalost
<idioterna> Sky[x]: te cpaneli so vsi kurac po mojih izkusnjah
<CrazyLemon> idioterna si bil na waldorfski Å¡oli??
<Sky[x]> posiljam preko imap/sendmail in vse isto sranje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> exim srsly
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne
<Sky[x]> idioterna, ja sam k en hoce met gor projekt kva nej
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: na najbolj elitni gimnaziji v drzavi
<idioterna> k zadnje case sicer neki nazaduje
<idioterna> ker mislm da jo je ena druga gimnazija prehitela
<idioterna> najvisje ocene ma itak farska banda
<idioterna> k jih terajo ko budale
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lej saso
<Sky[x]> kako pa ves kaksno povprecje imajo sole  ce ene jih skrivajo ? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst nism hodila ne v katoliš OŠ ne gimnazijo :P
<sasa84> oš na rakeku, gimnazija pa v postojni
<idioterna> jsm hodu v osnovno solo v betonsko kocko s 1200 froci
<idioterna> v gimnazijo pa med najbl lustne punce ever
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V4UWxlVvT1A
<Seniorita> OPPRESSED MAJORITY (Majorité Opprimée English), by Eleonore Pourriat - YouTube
<Seniorita> »On what seems to be just another ordinary day, a man is exposed to sexism and sexual violence in a society ruled by women... (10 minutes) With Pierre Benezit...«
<idioterna> kr nice
<idioterna> skoda k tipi naujo zastopl.
<sasa84> zanimiv pogled
<sasa84> mislm...zadeve so sam obrnene
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GIMP: Get Photoshop Like Keyboard Shortcuts, Toolbox Icons And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qsA0kzaoy5M/gimp-get-photoshop-like-keyboard.html
<chemist^> lahko noc folk
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zEo_Kqbw_k
<Seniorita> Partizanski Invalidski Pevski Zbor- Bilečanka - YouTube
<Seniorita> »1968«
<chemist^> kaj ti gledas...
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] null000llun: Re: [13.10] Dodajanje Å¡umnikov na US tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41434/#p41434
<yang> tina maze olimpijska prvakinja v smuku !
<zdobersek> a bodo dal medaljo na pol? :>
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> vcerej je se Teja Gregorin dobila bron
<zdobersek> kokr Fabjanova, kr od nikoder
<napsy> baaam, od zadaj
<Joter85> kdo je to? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tu pri nas v pisarni se je vsem strgalo, folk se dere kot da je vsak na lotu zadel.
<yang> ne razumem glih sindroma navijaske evforije
<yang> sploh takrat ko igrata paloma polzela vs. brest cerknica v nogometu
<zdobersek> takrat je najhuje
<yang> zdobersek haha
<idioterna> kaj se smejes
<idioterna> to je res
<idioterna> pa polzela vs cerknca niti ni
<idioterna> bl je recmo ig vs zelimle
<idioterna> k fani z motorkami pridejo na game
<yang> aha
<yang> hehe
<yang> 3. liga torej
<idioterna> nimam pojma kere lige mamo sploh
<zdobersek> al pa nedeljski derbiji
<osho0000> caw, sem reinst 12.04 in mi ne kaze fglrx v additional drivers..
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> meh yourself
<dz0ny_iceage> haha https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/11/publisher-transformation-with-users-at-the-center/
<Seniorita> Publisher Transformation with Users at the Center | Advancing Content
<Seniorita> »We believe that if you put the user front and center, you can make every experience for them richer and more meaningful. The Content Services ...«
<dz0ny_iceage> zgleda bodo oglasi v lisici
<zdobersek> off to iceweasel
<CrazyLemon> ta siol
<CrazyLemon> prijaviš napako.. in kaj dobiš?
<CrazyLemon> nižjo hitrost za  0.8mb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_iceage kam je lipa odšla? (fyi - lipa je registriran nick)
<mihadroid> Kak zanimivo ko celemu  kraju presekajo optiko
<mihadroid> Se mobitel crkne za skor uro
<mihadroid> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Convergence Demo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mHTENWcICzo/ubuntu-touch-convergence-demo
<mihadroid> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny_iceage> CrazyLemon: haha
<dz0ny_iceage> lipa pravis
<dz0ny_iceage> sec
<dz0ny_iceage> ping
<jablana> dz0ny_iceage: pong
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Test Internet Speed Via Command Line  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/MAlDSoIs0x0/how-to-test-internet-speed-via-command.html
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> sasa84: strom!!
<sasa84> juuuuu, zdobersek :***
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek v naročje
<sasa84> moooj moooj zdobbie
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon v rit
<zdobersek> a limun ne sljivi nic
<CrazyLemon> madona kera vrsta na črpalki
<yang> a je zastonj bencin?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<CrazyLemon> (resno)
<yang> kaj poslusas butaste radie ?
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<yang> pa majo nagradne igre
<CrazyLemon> radiE? jih več ima tako nagradno igro?
<yang> vcas je bil radio expres ki je vsak dan talal nagrade po 1000 eur
<yang> vem da so 1x talal bencin tut folk je 3 ure prej prisel
<CrazyLemon> veliko veš o nagradnih igrah glede na to da ne poslušaš butastih radiov
<CrazyLemon> prej sem imel 4096kbps pa up 998kbps
<CrazyLemon> zdaj imam Downstream Line Rate	 3498 kbps	
<CrazyLemon>  	Upstream Line Rate	 1008 kbps
<CrazyLemon> do večera bom na 2000 kbps
<yang> to je odvisno od vec faktorjev
<CrazyLemon> to je odvisno od enega faktorja
<CrazyLemon> providerja
<CrazyLemon> .
<yang> ja pa od kod vleces fajl
<CrazyLemon> odkar imam siol trio sem vedno imel 4.8mbps down pa neki okrog 800kbps up
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<CrazyLemon> kak fajl.. s tako hitrostjo se sinhronizira modem
<yang> kako pa ti ves s kako hitrostjo se ti modem synca, mas dostop nanjga?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3301339722
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Seniorita> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<yang> ponavad je dostop zaklenen navisp
<CrazyLemon> žalostno
<CrazyLemon> yang ne..admin dostop je  zaklenjen
<CrazyLemon> user ima dostop
<yang> to ni relevanten test
<yang> ti ga testiraj na fajl z siol ftpja
<CrazyLemon> čemu le.. a misliš da bo pol za 1mbps višja hitrost? :)
<yang> ker ne ves kok zafilan lunk ima speedtest.net in kje hodijo povezave
<yang> tako da ne mores realno meriti
<yang> na arnesu je nek merilec
<yang> ne vem linka nacpamet
<CrazyLemon> arnes je java
<CrazyLemon> i dont do java
<yang> ok
<yang> ampak tist je se najbolj realen merilc al pa kaksen slo ftp
<CrazyLemon> dovolj sem izmeril.. sedaj me zanima zakaj za vraga so mi zmanjšali hitrost
<dz0ny> yang: za spedtest mata simobil pa tus server
<yang> ni nujno da so ti karkoli zmanjsali, strategija ispjev je dacoversellajo BW
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: btw a trackerje blokira siol
<dz0ny> udp trackerje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem opazil da bi blokirali
<yang> pr nas je en gbit povezava za celo naselje pa preko 300 uporabnikov gor
<dz0ny> hm wierd
<dz0ny> ker mi udp pakete pozre
<dz0ny> ce dam pa vpn vmes je pa vse ok
<dz0ny> logicno :D
<yang> tko da ce si uporabnik ki kuri stalno 85% zakuplene pasovne sirine, jim je verjetno vvinteresu da se te znebijo al pa vsaj omejijo
<CrazyLemon> yang trenutno kurim več kot 85% zakupljene pasovne širine
<CrazyLemon> ker je tv prižgan
<CrazyLemon> torej najboljše da mi skenslajo tv in mi pustijo 0.5mbps za internet ?
<yang> rajs majo take ki zakupijo 100/100 in kurijo 2 mbit average
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: probas nc -vvzu tracker.publichd.eu 80
<yang> crazylemon preberi drobni tisk v pogodbi kako je z bwjem ce mas tv a se steje v internetni bw al je posebej
<CrazyLemon> yang pogodba je do 4/1
<CrazyLemon> z ali brez tvja imaš 4/1
<yang> jst sem mel 50/50 pa je tvvzacen k. delal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič..a  bi mogu bit kak izpis?
<dz0ny> jp recimo Connection to tracker.publichd.eu 80 port [udp/http] succeeded!
<CrazyLemon> lemon@pingo:~$ nc -vvzu tracker.publichd.eu 80
<CrazyLemon> lemon@pingo:~$
<dz0ny> yang: peobas se ti ^^
<yang> kaj
<yang> ce probam
<yang> moment
<yang> bi mogu nc instalirat
<dz0ny> hm sej to je must have tool
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 2.1°C @12.02.2014 15:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 91%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:13, Kulminacija: 11:17:26, Sončni zahod: 16:24:39
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 14min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.2°C @12.02.2014 16:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: zahodnik 2.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:18, Kulminacija: 11:20:42, Sončni zahod: 16:28:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 14min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> tracker open http mi napise
<yang> .vreme lh
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @12.02.2014 16:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:04, Kulminacija: 11:17:32, Sončni zahod: 16:24:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 12min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Downstream Line Rate	 4473 kbps	
<CrazyLemon>  	Upstream Line Rate	 1024 kbps
<CrazyLemon> to je pa že boljše
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2014021206001983
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Za valentinovo se želi pretvarjati, da je vaš partner
<Pepelka> »Osamljenost v času valentinovega je navdihnila mladega Hrvata, da dan ljubezni izkoristi za poslovno priložnost...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> bedne zenske
<yang> in bedni moski, ki hodijo na kurbarijo
<yang> dobro ta vsaj ni drag
<yang> dz0ny_: a vids kak query ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3t9jUS-ijE
<Pepelka> RealLifeStarter (Thingstarter Ep. 6 of 6) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »RealLifeStarter is a new crowdfunding web site that allows you to bribe your adult children into finally giving up their unrealistic, "creative" dreams. SUBS...«
<chemist^> yo
<napsy___> dan
<chemist^> peezda sm pozabu cike v avtu :/
<CrazyLemon> tragedija :D
<idioterna> za se ubit
<chemist^> fak res
<chemist^> ves kolko stopnic je do dol&gor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2104-1: LXC vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2104-1/
<CrazyLemon> tf2 anyone? zdobersek ? dz0ny_ ? LorD_DDooM ? * ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: optimist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ why? :(
<dz0ny_> mam ping 150 ze za irc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si na telefonu spet? :D
<LorD_DDooM> nimam inštaliran
<CrazyLemon> party poopers :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] markopolo: Program za shranjevanje mail attachementov v folder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41436/#p41436
<dz0ny_>  │17:31:10 freenode  -- | CTCP requested by yang: VERSION
<dz0ny_>  │17:31:10 freenode  -- | CTCP reply to yang: VERSION WeeChat 0.4.3-rc1 (Jan 29 2014)
<dz0ny_> yang kake carovnije se to gres
<dz0ny_> a ni lazje me omenit
<idioterna> heka te.
<idioterna> sej on skos to dela
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> also deturl.com/{youtube,facebook,img url} == magic
<zdobersek> .ponoc
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .calc 9 + 3
<jablana> 12.00
<zdobersek> ooh!
<zdobersek> .calc (9 + 3) * 2
<jablana> 24.00
<zdobersek> .calc (9 + 3i) * 2
<zdobersek> ??
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> I am disappoint.
<zdobersek> .calc cos(90)
<jablana> -0.45
<zdobersek> lol
<yang> dz0ny_: eh, sam preverit sem hotel da nis na kakem starem nokia klientu, da ne vidis queryja
<yang> grem v horizontalo
<pitko> večer
<pitko> problem
<yang> lahko noc
<pitko> zakaj mi nedela webgl :D
<pitko> toi je pogojeno z grafičnim gonilnikom ne?
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> chrome://flags
<dz0ny_> pa klikn neki z blacklist gpu
<idioterna> pitko: zanc si napisu neki v stilu da se ne vozm s kolesom zdej
<idioterna> pitko: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf-5GXCNng4
<Pepelka> Commute #20206 - YouTube
<pitko> idioterna car!
<pitko> dz0ny WebGL: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled. napiše če dam //gpu
<pitko> ne dela mi Å¡e zmeri
<pitko> omg
<pitko> pa mi je delalo
<LorD_DDooM> Chrome/Chromium broser?
<LorD_DDooM> browser
<pitko> chrome
<pitko> recimo tega
<pitko> http://carvisualizer.plus360degrees.com/threejs/
<Pepelka> +360º - Car Visualizer - Three.js
<Pepelka> »Customize your car, explore it from all the angles, choose the color you want and fit the rims to your design! You can choose from the models we already did or suggest us what you would like to see and we will make it for you! Made by Plus360Degrees. This project is not for commercial purposes.«
<pitko> mi ne naloži
<pitko> rabm neki javascript 3D knjižnco
<pitko> pa mi sam zvok dela
<pitko> včasih mi pa je delalo vse
<pitko> chrome://gpu/
<LorD_DDooM> Pri Chromiumu je za webgl treba pognati browser iz terminala z enima flagom webgl=enabled. Ne vem pa kak je s Chromom.
<pitko> WebGL: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled.
<pitko> zakva so to zaboliral?
<pitko> zablokiral*
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam pojma, ne uporabljam, samo spomnil sem se
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: [13.10] Dodajanje Å¡umnikov na US tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41437/#p41437
<zdobersek> blacklistal so ti graficno
<pitko> ja!?
<pitko> why?!
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kako popravt
<pitko> k včasih mi je delalo to
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> ktera graficna? driver?
<pitko> sec
<pitko> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3410/3430] [1002:95c2]
<pitko> sam Å¡e
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos prevzel?
<pitko> kva je fora
<pitko> sam kom reštartam brb
<pitko> komp*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] null000llun: Re: [13.10] Dodajanje Å¡umnikov na US tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41438/#p41438
<pitko> evo me
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zrušu sm gradični gonilnik še zravn pa sm mogu popravt
<pitko> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620 ta gonilnik mam
<pitko> grafični*
<pitko> sm zrihal :D
<pitko> dela vse
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-13
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [13.10] Dodajanje Å¡umnikov na US tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41439/#p41439
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani uporabnik Id
<CrazyLemon> Vaše dohodna sporočila so bile dane na
<CrazyLemon> obravnavi zaradi naše nedavne nadgraditi. Vljudno sledite spodaj
<CrazyLemon> informacijsko povezavo, da bi preverili svoj ​​poštni predal in
<CrazyLemon> povečati svojo službo kvot predal.
<CrazyLemon> kako sovražim podjetja za katera sem samo en Id :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni vazno, stvar izgleda resna!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej sm sledil povezavi!
<CrazyLemon> no ne Å¡e..ampak bom takoj ko se virtualni ubuntu zboota
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41440/#p41440
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men se to ful čudno bere
<dz0ny> to si spet nekaj z china naročal?
<dz0ny> al je to telekom
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> this website is frozen
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda se čudno bere če je spam :)
<zdobersek> why give a fuck then?
<zdobersek> odpisi jim, da ti nisi Id, je pa Id tvoj prijatelj
<CrazyLemon> ti dam mail pa jim sam lahko odpišeš ? :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> ooo idioterna, živjo zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/l/t1/1622123_738554406166740_48042307_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && sasa84 kaj je zankana naprava? :D
<dz0ny> ker pom imaš opcijo odklopi zančno napravo
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj je sploh ločen niz? :s
<dz0ny> ne vem, politika?
<dz0ny> aja to je diski app
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/torta.jpg
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny loopback
<CrazyLemon> (predvidevam po prevodu)
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> jp.. loopback
<yang> idioterna a si specializiran za kraje tort ;)?
<CrazyLemon> specializiran je za izginotje tort :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> se dobro da je pod kamero ;)
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny :))))
<sasa84> kako ste na vašem koncu?
<yang> sasa baje vikende zaliva v rakovem skocjanu
<sasa84> yang, res je
<yang> sem bil tam pa nisem nobenih vikendov videl
<yang> edin tist kmecki turizem/hotel/penzion
<yang> verjetno so vikendi se mal bolj naprej od tm
<sasa84> yang, od tistga hotela čez cesto je ena pot...tam not so skriti :)
<yang> aha
<mihaweb> dan
<mihaweb> je kdo tu?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Philippine mobile network Smart Joins Ubuntu phone CAG  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z8Ja9p5Njq0/philippine-mobile-network-smart-joins-ubuntu-phone-cag
<dz0ny> sasa84: fajn sam internet se cakamo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] One App, Many Faces: Ubuntu Touch Convergent App Demo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mHTENWcICzo/ubuntu-touch-convergence-demo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Philippine’s Biggest Mobile Network Joins Ubuntu Phone Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z8Ja9p5Njq0/philippine-mobile-network-smart-joins-ubuntu-phone-cag
<mihaweb> ma kdo kaj izkušenj s postfix? mam en problem s spamerji
<mihaweb> mah, spremenili geslo userju.. pa bil Å¡e kr spam... dokler nismo saslauth restartal :(
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> a ti tut nscd laufa?
<mihaweb> nscd what?
<idioterna> nscd je nss caching daemon
<mihaweb> nss ?
<idioterna> name services caching daemon
<idioterna> nss je name service switch
<mihaweb> zakaj je pa to?
<idioterna> to kar doloca kam bo su kernel gledat
<idioterna> za userje pa passworde pa to
<idioterna> v /etc/nsswitch.conf mas
<mihaweb> tu je virtualno, ispconfig, prek mysql ?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pol pa ni to
<mihaweb> verjetno je bla odprta smtp povezava Å¡e naprej
<mihaweb> vsaj mislim
<idioterna> ispconfig premal poznam ampak naceloma se da v saslauthd izklopt cache
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa zihr
<idioterna> sej valda zafirewallas userja
<idioterna> mislm ip od spammerja
<mihaweb> botnet bil
<mihaweb> cel kup ipjev
<mihaweb> sam je bil veljaven sasl auth
<idioterna> pol pa ustavs postfix za 3 minute
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to se velikrat dogaja
<idioterna> najbols je userjem autogenerirat passworde
<idioterna> pa naj majo sejvane v napravah pa encryptane naprave
<idioterna> pa login password zasciten
<idioterna> pac sensible login password
<mihaweb> lepe želje maš
<mihaweb> "itak mi računalnik bolj počas dela"
<idioterna> prej al slej bo njihov bancni racun odvisn
<idioterna> od tega kolk so pismeni
<idioterna> kar se tice varnosti
<idioterna> tko da tle je sam vprasanje casa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41441/#p41441
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Chromium Beta Or Dev Channel In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Qoj5w6suFcM/how-to-install-chromium-beta-or-dev.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jacobtim: How can i withdraw my Perfect money funds from local ATM  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41442/#p41442
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41443/#p41443
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> o LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek ;)
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> jp.. zdobersek is a hou
<zdobersek> OI
<zdobersek> SQUEEZE THE FUCK OFF YE PRICK LEMON
<CrazyLemon> ye?
<zdobersek> YE
<zdobersek> YE PRICK
<zdobersek> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ye#Etymology_1
<Pepelka> ye - Wiktionary
<CrazyLemon> so you are speaking old english now?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2098-2: LibYAML regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2098-2/
<zdobersek> AYE YE PRIC
<zdobersek> PRICK
<CrazyLemon> so you are using wiktionary a lot lately?
<zdobersek> NAY
<idioterna> il sait que sa langue
<zdobersek> Oui.
<sasa84> oh, zdobersek spet rajca s francoščino...
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ;)
<sasa84> Sky[x], pol začneva z zdobersek na pvt :P
<Sky[x]> dobr se zarajcejta :)
<sasa84> oh, *sky užaljena bla*
<zdobersek> so jelly
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGBLr99nYY&feature=youtu.be&t=1m34s
<Pepelka> CONAN Monologue 02/12/14 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Conan jokes about Ryan Seacrest, Billy Ray Cyrus, Valentine's Day, and more... More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube chann...«
<CrazyLemon> spet so spremenili youtube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: rm?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj naj rm-am?
<dz0ny> youtube?
<dz0ny> men zgleda isto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. zdaj je static "header"
<CrazyLemon> pa meni je zravn youtube logotipa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41444/#p41444
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2105-1: MAAS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2105-1/
<zdobersek> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/z-malo-srece-pri-zrebu-do-dobro-placane-sluzbe-evropskega-poslanca.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Z malo sreče pri žrebu do dobro plačane službe evropskega poslanca
<Pepelka> »Kar z žrebom bodo iskali kandidate za evroposlance v državljanski pobudi, ki na Facebooku nastopa pod imenom Sanjska služba. Prijavi se lahko vsakdo, ki je polnoleten in ga zanima dobra plača in poslanski sedež v Bruslju.«
 * CrazyLemon signs up
<CrazyLemon> meh.. kandidati
<idioterna> retardi
<sasa84> ooo pitko
<sasa84> kok laufa fax?
<pitko> slabo
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<idioterna> men gre pa super
<pitko> fax?
<pitko> al kej druzga :D
<idioterna> ja hm
<idioterna> vse ubistvu
<idioterna> razn par malenkosti
<idioterna> faksa nism vidu ze 15 let
<idioterna> razn od zuni
<pitko> :)
<pitko> si ponosen na svoj faks :)? so te naučil
<pitko> to kar si hotu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> so me ja
<idioterna> u treh mescih
<idioterna> pol sm pa su
<pitko> k nisi ti fizik?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> nimam papirja ce si to mislu
<pitko> aja?
<pitko> wow!
<pitko> Å¡e bol!
<pitko> to ja pač
<idioterna> sej so povedal literaturo
<idioterna> pa sm predelu vse kar sm najdu
<idioterna> problem je bil da je faks se zmer tak da so obvezne stvari
<idioterna> pa mors tam bit
<idioterna> jsm pa job dobu dva mesca po zacetku faksa
<idioterna> pa ni mel smisla vec hodt
<pitko> uu
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.elektro-ljubljana.si/Portals/0/Content/Dokumenti/sporocila/TP-plan%20priklopov-1.pdf
<pitko> pol si pa dubu zanimiv job :)
<idioterna> na voljatel sm su za devops
<idioterna> k se je takrat se rekl sistemski integrator
<pitko> hm voljatel zdej je tušmobil
<idioterna> ja
<pitko> ql
<idioterna> sej tam sm bil sam kok
<idioterna> ene 20 mescov
<pitko> aja
<idioterna> pol sm pa naredu kar je blo za nardit in su naprej
<idioterna> najprej dve svoji firmi, pol eno tretjo
<idioterna> pol spet eno svojo
<sasa84> dz0ny, am...
<idioterna> zdej sm pa ze hm
<sasa84> po 17. 2....
<idioterna> ene 5 let na zemanti
<pitko> aja?
<pitko> tori
<pitko> nam je predaval
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> poslušal sm
<pitko> ga 2 krat že
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> on je pomoje najbl kul sef kar sm jih mel
<pitko> ql
<dz0ny> sasa84: bos doma povedala :)
<pitko> tip
<pitko> :)
<pitko> že v sredni sm ga poslušu z navihom
<pitko> navdihom*
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa sej mi mamo Å¡trom (zaenkrat)...kaj bodo zdej prklaplal?
<pitko> on organizera unu ne do pasu v blatu
<dz0ny> strom
<pitko> meetup
<dz0ny> zdej ga mas prek agregata
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne, mi smo že povezani
<sasa84> sam pr nas nek trafo postajo Å¡timajo
<sasa84> (vsaj tko pravjo)
<dz0ny> no to
<zdobersek> Nokia (c)
<pitko> ja v sredni nam je razlagu
<pitko> kako je začel
<pitko> ene 3 ure
<sasa84> unec+ivanje selo pa baje majo Å¡e na agregate
<pitko> z veseljem sm ga poslušu
<sasa84> menil so se neki za dns, d kao ne bo Å¡troma...pa je bil ceu dan :)
<pitko> zdej je tut nek tvegan kapital dubu ne
<pitko> to sm nekje bral
<idioterna> ja ze dolg je kar je prvi dnar prsu
<idioterna> zdej smo ga se vec dobil
<idioterna> ker ga ne rabmo :)
<idioterna> k ga nehas rabt ti ga vsi zacnejo na polno ponujat
<dz0ny> sasa84: verjetn ste na agregat nekje prklucen
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> tak za 500 odejmalcev
<pitko> mislm kva je vaš main projekt še zmeraj unu am oglaševanje
<pitko> seveda če ni poslovna skrivnost :D
<idioterna> ja sej poglej na page
<idioterna> sej vse pise
<idioterna> ampak ja oglasevanje levodesno
<pitko> ql
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> lq
<zdobersek> (:
<pitko> zdobersek sm zrihtal webgl
<pitko> :D
<pitko> včeri sm zrušu si grafiko pa še enkrat nasnel
<pitko> pa dela
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sasa84 si dobila eketriko?
<sasa84> sem...v torek :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mislm d jih trafa postaja matra :)
<sasa84> d bodo tist nek popravlal
<sasa84> k mi kao lohk peremo ipd
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam pančat
<dz0ny> sej mi tud
<sasa84> dz0ny, ma sam da je Å¡trom :P
<dz0ny> sam ne vsi naenkrat
<dz0ny> pa internet
<sasa84> amen brother
<dz0ny> k koffeti so me skor ubil
<sasa84> koffeti?
<dz0ny> k sem cel dan okol hodil
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny> pa  pr vsaki hisi so kofe tocil
<sasa84> mi smo tud z agregatom napajal dve bajti, pol sva ga s fotrom nesla Å¡e k stari mami...
<sasa84> je prou luštn, d ni enga samga brnenja :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, si gasilc?
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41445/#p41445
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> lol http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/19fkzibgl7dpjjpg/ku-xlarge.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne se smejat
<idioterna> dz0ny: http://fmobserver.com/fargo-man-arrested-for-clearing-snow-with-flamethrower/
<Pepelka> Fargo Man Arrested For Clearing Snow With Flamethrower | FM Observer Fargo Moorhead News and Entertainment
<Pepelka> »Fargo, ND - Local resident Todd Fox has been detained for "reckless endangerment" and "illegal use of high-powered fire-breathing weaponry" for attacking sn«
<yang> b. koren gasilec z loske doline na tv
<yang> prav, da je lapu da jih je prsu pahor pozdravit
<yang> se leps bi blo ce bo drzava kaj prispevala za sanacijo
<zdobersek> HOUSE O' CARDS
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: topic je out-of-date
<CrazyLemon> fix it
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: testtesttest
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tsar
<CrazyLemon> tsar ?
<CrazyLemon> TSAR???????????
<CrazyLemon> da faq dude
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr
<zdobersek> oops.
<CrazyLemon> i forgive you..ampak samo danes
<CrazyLemon> ker je tko prijetno sonce!
<idioterna> Tzar je prov.
<napsy> sploh ni res
<yang> ma kdo doma slucajno kaksne plosce od tomaza pengova ?
<idioterna> ne poslusam balkancov.
<yang> ti si bik
<idioterna> ce misls astrolosko znamenje se motis
<idioterna> zanc si neki spekuliru pa vse narobe
<idioterna> kar velik pove o tem kasn bullshit je astrologija
<yang> ne mislil sem da si mocen kot bik, pa pameten tut en tok
<idioterna> to pa drzi
<idioterna> pa genitalije mam tut takih dimenzij.
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/117439.jpg
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> o saska
<zdobersek> lp sasa84
<sasa84> oj yang
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek the zdobbie ;)
<sasa84> brb
<mihaweb> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/sparkica/loot-coffer/blob/master/service.py#L52 upamd da ne od zemante racuna :D
<Pepelka> loot-coffer/service.py at master · sparkica/loot-coffer · GitHub
<Pepelka> »loot-coffer - Harvesting info we care about about things we care about«
<sasa84> sm sprobala backtrack
<dz0ny> sasa84: koga si pa hekala?
<dz0ny> zdej je kali se mi zdi aktualen
<sasa84> dz0ny, samo sebe... moj router :)
<CrazyLemon> ni hekala.. testirala je
<sasa84> ampak mi je javlal ene napake
<sasa84> morm mal preštudirat ob prilki
<sasa84> ko sm dala reaver -i mon0 -b xx:xx:xx:itd -vv mi je javlal napake
<CrazyLemon> obstaja mon0 interface?
<idioterna> dz0ny: sm omenu
<dz0ny> jah mon0 ni nujdo da je obstajal
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne vem keri configi so
<idioterna> dz0ny: thanks
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  ti podpira brezžična kartica monitor mode?
<dz0ny> np :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne podpira se brezveze igraš
<sasa84> monitor mode enabled on mon0
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi ifconfig
<dz0ny> iwconfig
<dz0ny> ifconfig ne bo vedu za wifi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, backtrack sm mela kt live usb
<CrazyLemon> no odvisno.. če se wlan 'predstavi' kot eth1 potem ga ifconfig pokaže :-)
<sasa84> drgač mam pa wlan0
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj sploh poskušaš doseči?
<CrazyLemon> wps shekat?
<sasa84> d vidm kok je moj linksys lame (če je) :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 za tist hnap napad?
<CrazyLemon> če si brala na slo-tech novico pol jo preberi do konca.. ker ti lepo piše kako preveriš :)
<sasa84> nism na slo-tech
<zdobersek> sasa84: nic hudega
<sasa84> echo "GET /HNAP1/ HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: test\r\n\r\n" | nc routerip 8080 ?
<sasa84> đizs krajst :P
<mihaweb> sasa84: hekerka <3
<sasa84> nope mihaweb ....jst sm n00b :)
<sasa84> mihaweb, a mate Å¡trom na cerkljanskem? :)
<mihaweb> mamo (potrkam na mizo)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..sam zamenjaj routerip z dejanskim ipjem :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGBLr99nYY
<Pepelka> CONAN Monologue 02/12/14 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Conan jokes about Ryan Seacrest, Billy Ray Cyrus, Valentine's Day, and more... More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube chann...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously? SRSLY??
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<CrazyLemon> [20:15:14] <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGBLr99nYY&feature=youtu.be&t=1m34s
<Pepelka> CONAN Monologue 02/12/14 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Conan jokes about Ryan Seacrest, Billy Ray Cyrus, Valentine's Day, and more... More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube chann...«
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. seriuosly
<zdobersek> crybaby
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 9°C @14.02.2014 12:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 57%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:28, Kulminacija: 11:14:32, Sončni zahod: 16:23:36
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 18min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš ???
<sasa84> kulminacija :P
<zdobersek> ce sem prehlajen :/
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> for lame!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15TyRtA73Ks
<Pepelka> Forrest Becomes a Racist - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Forrest learns how to hate black people in order to become a racist. Review premieres Thursday March 6 at 10/9c, and see more Review here: http://on.cc.com/1...«
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/lxao8Wz.jpg
<sasa84> oooo bigi zdobersek prehlajenčkan :(
<sasa84> bogi*
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> ob pol dveh zacne veter pihat
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.6°C @14.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 51% Veter: vzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:28, Kulminacija: 11:18:20, Sončni zahod: 16:28:12
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme cjele
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @14.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 42%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:28, Kulminacija: 11:14:32, Sončni zahod: 16:23:36
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 18min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> :'-/
<sasa84> zdobersek, mi mamo daljši dan :P
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 12°C @14.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 73% Veter: severozahodnik 5.6 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:17, Kulminacija: 11:20:44, Sončni zahod: 16:31:11
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma pa še daljšega :P
<sasa84> (govorimo o dnevu)
<yang> sasa84 crazylemon ma daljsega kot zdobersek ?
<idioterna> dvomim
<sasa84> yang, ti pacek!
<yang> ja daljsi dan v kopru mislim ;)
<idioterna> v kopru mata zagotovo oba enako dolg dan
<sasa84> sej piše, kaj sprašuješ yang ... jablana ve, da ma CrazyLemon daljšega
<yang> ves kolk dolge dneve mamo sele v ljubljani, ane idioterna
<yang> mislim da jablana narobe kaze
<yang> 1630 je se svetlo tule
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.9°C @14.02.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:28, Kulminacija: 11:18:20, Sončni zahod: 16:28:12
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @14.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 61%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:09, Kulminacija: 11:17:34, Sončni zahod: 16:26:59
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 18min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> yang: soncni zahod je ko za horizontom zgine
<yang> cakmal a ni zdobersek iz smarja "pri jelsah" ?
<sasa84> yang, ti maš krajšega :P
<sasa84> zdobersek je iz cjela
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je iz enga sela zraven koprskih Å¡marij
<yang> no iz celja ja, sej smarje pri jelsah so tam blizu
<sasa84> ljubljana je pa tam zraven rakeka nekje :P
<zdobersek> relativno
<yang> .vreme selo zdraven smarij pri kopru
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<yang> jst poznam eno iz sel pri visnji gori
<sasa84> pa ma daljšega kot ti?
<sasa84> .vreme selo pri višnji gori
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> jah... :P
<yang> .vreme sela pri visnji gori
<jablana> ARSO: Litija (272.0m): 11°C @14.02.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 49%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:57, Kulminacija: 11:16:30, Sončni zahod: 16:26:04
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> jp, daljšega
<yang> .vreme visnja gora
<jablana> ARSO: Litija (272.0m): 11°C @14.02.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 49%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:01, Kulminacija: 11:16:37, Sončni zahod: 16:26:14
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> po kaksnem kljucu tole zbira kraje
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 7.3°C @14.02.2014 13:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 57%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:13, Kulminacija: 11:17:24, Sončni zahod: 16:27:35
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> po takem, da ma dz0ny najdaljšega :ŠP
<yang> on je napol hrvat ze
<sasa84> ooo, to pa ne
<idioterna> ja sej niggerji so znani po tem da majo velike.
<yang> enkrat spomladi pridem do babnega polja
<yang> tam se gre lahk pol dol do krka
<idioterna> cez cabar ja
<idioterna> ni slaba cesta
<yang> ja do takrat bodo ze zrihtal cesto
<idioterna> mislm ni dost slabsa od brod na kolpi - delnice
<idioterna> ne sej sele gor u kotarju rata zrukana
<idioterna> tle sprot popravlajo
<idioterna> v dolini
<yang> neki nasi prijTli so se iz loske doline selili v berlin dolgo casa nazaj
<yang> govorijo se vedno v dialektu
<sasa84> to pa je kulturni Å¡ok :)
<yang> prakticno so 2/3 zivljenja tam preziveli
<yang> sasa ja k sreci so oni dobili delo v zahodnem berlinu ki je bil bolj napreden kot vzhodni
<yang> mislim boljsi standard je bil
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pa sej dolina je drgač ful lepa... sam za šiht je tam bl sranje
<yang> vcasih je bil cestni koridor iz zahodnega berlina v zahodno nemcijo obdan z zico in strazarji, toliko da si sel z avtom lahko
<yang> ja sej poznam mal une kraje sem bil na slivnici pa racni gori
<yang> lepo je
<yang> rad bi navezal stik z bivso prijateljico pa se je leta nazaj porocila in prepisala in ne vem priimka, sva sla skupaj rajzat v spanijo
<yang> ...iz cerknice
<idioterna> kako se je pa prej pisala
<lynxlynxlynx> & a nimata nobenih skupnih prijateljev
<yang> ja sej verjetno so v imeniku njeni starsi oz sorodniki bom poklical 1x
<idioterna> ja moja prjatlca iz cerknce k se je porocila nima prov dost prjatlov
<idioterna> sam js vem kako se pise
<yang> ne nimava skupnih prijateljev ona je tam rojena
<idioterna> yang: povej ime no
<sasa84> yang, mogoče jo poznamo ;)
<yang> saj bom jutri poklical sorodnike, bodo oni povedali
<yang> heh tejle spikerji na bbc pravjo "croatian skier ivisa kosteliz took 2nd place"
<sasa84> ivica je car ;)
<sasa84> doodle je dns zanimiv...lohk zmešaš muffine :D
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg9YJdqf1ao
<Pepelka> Celebrate The 80s and 90s with The Hoff - Promotion video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »David Hasselhoff is ready for Europe with his brand new touring concept, Celebrate The 80s & 90s With The Hoff. The 3 hour show hosted by the legend himself ...«
<yang> fb je integriral funkcijo za izbor spola na male,female,male trans,female trans
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bomo vidl kaj bo dal crazy :P
<sasa84> kakšnega spola je jeti?
<zdobersek> kosmatega
<idioterna> sej to je zlo prjazn od fb
<idioterna> sicer se cel kp stvari manjka
<idioterna> ampak recimo da to pokrije vse mainstream moznosti
<mihaweb> yang naredil je 50 opcij
<mihaweb> yang: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/10637968/Facebook-sex-changes-which-one-of-50-genders-are-you.html
<Pepelka> Facebook sex changes: which one of 50 genders are you? - Telegraph
<yang> heh morm si pogledat
<Pepelka> »Until now Facebook users have had to identify as "male" or "female" when signing up for an account, but from today people will be able to select one of 50 gender options including "intersex" and "androgynous"«
<mihaweb> yang: boš povedal katero opcijo si izbral? :D
<yang> jst bi dodal se 3 - android,cyborg,alien
<yang> mihaweb jst sem za tradicijo, ne bom menjal spola to prepuscam americanom
<idioterna> to ni stvar tvoje odlocitve
<mihaweb> android? ja to bi blo kul. al pa pingvin :)
<idioterna> other je se vedno najbols
<yang> lahk bi mel med opcijami se "confused"
<sasa84> lol
<yang> med to opcijo lahko uvrstis vseh tisth 48
<idioterna> liar
<idioterna> ti ful na easy to jemles
<idioterna> pa ni tko enostavn
<yang> ne vem bi moral prasat salome kaj meni o tem
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> racunalniskivgeniji baje radi menjajo spol
<yang> poznam ene 2 z interneta
<idioterna> it ain't about "radi"
<sasa84> male, female pa custom maš :D
<idioterna> mislm ne sam da je bioloskih spolov ene 10
<idioterna> psiholoskih je se * 10
<idioterna> uizi
<idioterna> pac slovenscina je mal lame glede tega
<idioterna> k niti med sex pa gender ne loc
<yang> dobro salo na stran ampak iz navedenega fb lahko izvaja se boljsi profiling to je ves point
<idioterna> kako se boljsi profiling
<idioterna> to jim pa res nc ne pomaga
<yang> kako bioloskih spolov 10 ? al se rodis zenska ali moski alibpa hermafrodit, druge opcije so umetne
<yang> spolnih orientacij mad pa ogromno lahko
<yang> mas
<yang> ampak fizicni spoli ob rojstvu so trije
<yang> to da se nekdo rodi kot gay, se vedno se fizicno rodi kot moski ane
<yang> lahk mas fetis da se zaljubljas in te privlacijo stavbe ali mostovi ali bilokaj tut o tem sem bral
<idioterna> mas pa zlo naivne predstave
<yang> sicer je to verjetnost 1/100.000
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
<Pepelka> Klinefelter syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
<Pepelka> Klinefelter syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XYY_syndrome
<Pepelka> XYY syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turner_syndrome
<Pepelka> Turner syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_X_syndrome
<Pepelka> Triple X syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> hmmm
<idioterna> nc ni kej dost umetnga na vseh moznih opcijah
<idioterna> genetika je kompleksna zadeva
<yang> mislim da je glavni vzrok transgenderistov neke vrste v kaksnih razmerah odrascajo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Five Things To Look Out For In GNOME 3.12  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XC8TLcrQwvA/ui-features-coming-gnome-3-12
<idioterna> ja mozno ampak to je zlo tezko kakorkoli ovrednotit
<idioterna> pa tut nobene potrebe ni po tem
<yang> ja tezko je
<idioterna> kdor zeli naj pac spremeni spol
<idioterna> ce mu ni vsec naj ga pa nazaj
<idioterna> zakaj bi se kdorkoli drug vtikal v to razen njegov zdravnik?
<yang> pa psihiater
<idioterna> ne rabs psihiatra za to
<yang> v ameriki ne
<idioterna> a pri nas pa?
<idioterna> kolkrat si pa ze zamenjal spol da se tolk spoznas?
<yang> sej zadeva je enostavna na tajskem ze skozu stoletja priznavajo tretji spol , ladyboye
<idioterna> to ni noben tretji spol
<idioterna> ce se tip nasminka to ni drug spol
<yang> smatrajo jih kot transgenderje
<idioterna> cist verjetno
<idioterna> sej ti tut reces "v ameriki so neumni"
<mihaweb> kaj sta ugotovila?
<mihaweb> da je premal 50 spolov?
<idioterna> ne ni premal
<idioterna> sej 3 je dost
<idioterna> male, female, other
<idioterna> ce hocs bit specificn pa pac pustis textbox
<idioterna> pa nej se folk zmisluje kaj je
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu To Switch to Follow Debian in Switching to SystemD  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/203B6VCIoms/ubuntu-switch-follow-debian-switching-systemd
<yang> ja prav mas idioterna
<mihaweb> sasa84: http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2014021406002750
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Papež na valentinovo pridigal o svetosti zakona
<Pepelka> »Papež Frančišek je danes na Trgu svetega Petra ob valentinovem nagovoril 20.000 zaročenih parov in jih ...«
<sasa84> mihaweb še ni nč spreminjal na fb ;)
<sasa84> pa yang tud ne :)
<sasa84> tist bi blohk tud spremenil kaj te zanima... tam maš sam men-women... lohk bi kej podobnga nrdil
<mihaweb> sasa84: kaj naj bi spreminjal
<mihaweb> da sem android? :)
<sasa84> tux :D
<mihaweb> :)
<yang> sasa jst cim manj futram fb z izpolnjevanjem polj
<yang> sej ze iz likeov potegnejo vse o tev ven lahko
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh mel acc gor
<yang> sej pr zemanti isto delajo, mergajo content
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> ne.
<sasa84> AH, MIHA JE Å EL...
<sasa84> baje je krožla neka slikca tvitov med JJ in milko
<sasa84> baje zelo Å¡tosno :D
<idioterna> kdo je pa milko
<idioterna> a milko planinc
<yang> kako ne idioterna, sej mate bazo vseh blogov
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> valda da ne, samo tistih k so javno dostopni
<idioterna> k jih userji subscribajo
<sasa84> idioterna, milka the ljudmila
<sasa84> baje je prišlo do kreganja v peskovniku
<idioterna> aja eh couldn't care less
<sasa84> enako...ampak baje ej Å¡tosno
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> oj, sasa84 kaj bo dobrega?
<sasa84> po 16. uri se prikaže lOrdi, k pride iz šihta ;)
<LorD_DDooM> They see me rollin', they hatin'
<sasa84> ma bo bo, včer smo mel štrom cel dan :D
<LorD_DDooM> Napredek pa je
<LorD_DDooM> Končno petek, pa še tak lep vikend bo :)
<idioterna> js bom cel vikend za masino sedel
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: jutri boš šel sprehajat kolo?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lightweight Linux Notes App ‘Springseed’ Adds Category Support, Better Dropbox Sync  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kFaF65nK-hg/note-taking-app-ubuntu-spring-seed
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41446/#p41446
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne.. danes sem odpru sezono
<CrazyLemon> dokler je sonce :)
<LorD_DDooM> kr lepa Å¡purca, +1
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM za začetek je bilo kr v redu.. noge so mal pekle ampak to je bilo za pričakovat :)
<idioterna> pussies
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1623764_589956594423164_1789378177_n.jpg
<idioterna> lame
<idioterna> dekletu se za valentinovo da isto k vsak dan
<idioterna> respect.
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: jaz sem hotel tudi danes it, pa mi ni uspelo iz službe prej it. grem pa jutri okol barja
<idioterna> js sm su iz sluzbe s kolesom
<idioterna> ampak sm su naravnost domov ker sm moral dekle razbremenit otrok
<idioterna> zdej je sla pa se ona sportat
<LorD_DDooM> jaz tudi v in iz službe s kolesom
<idioterna> no pa sej to je kul
<idioterna> js sm si pa prvoscu prodat dva bitcoina in si kupt nov kolo
<idioterna> tko da se bom ostalih pocas znebil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41447/#p41447
<CrazyLemon> idioterna colnago spet?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jutri naj bi bile občasne padavine.. tko da preveri prej če ne želiš bit moker
 * CrazyLemon bil moker in umazan danes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je RT silent?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> http://colnago.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/WORLD-CUP-SL-WCBI1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna prav takega?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> zelo.. italijanski deluje :D
 * LorD_DDooM is indigenous to swamp, doesn't afraid of rain.
<idioterna> no, mal vecji
<idioterna> ja jebiga
<idioterna> bom presprejal z roza
<CrazyLemon> kul.. všeč mi je :)
<idioterna> da bo se bolj talijanski
<CrazyLemon> ker 1. ima diske 2. ni tako kričeč
<CrazyLemon> sam gume mi niso všeč
<idioterna> ja velik lufta ma
<idioterna> kupu bom se ene obroce
<idioterna> pa mel 700x25C pa 700x38C
<CrazyLemon> a ta bo zdaj nadomestil tega ki zdaj voziš? al bo ta bolj zimski pa offroad? :)
<LorD_DDooM> hud bike
<CrazyLemon> sam bel je še lepši http://kozy.com/merchant/108/images/large/14-world-cup-white.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1900 USD EUR
<jablana> CrazyLemon: 1387.24 EUR
<CrazyLemon> hm.. v slo. je bolj poceni http://www.veb-company.si/izdelek/4320/kolo-colnago-world-cup-sl-disc-14.html
<Pepelka> kolo colnago world cup sl disc 14'
<Pepelka> »Kolesarski center Vebcompany«
<dz0ny> rt je bil silent ker neti crkujejo
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41448/#p41448
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zamenu bom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: veb mi ga je dau za 1250 eur
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mislm vseh ostalih bajkov se bom znebu
<idioterna> razn rog turista
<idioterna> k je pac
<idioterna> edini k loh kljubuje ljubljanskim ciganom
<yang> program za valentinov vecer https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneath_the_Valley_of_the_Ultra-Vixens
<Pepelka> Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> http://www.kinodvor.org/kinodruzenja-in-festivali/kinosloga-retrosex/
<Pepelka> Kinosloga. Retrosex. » Kinodvor
<Pepelka> »Kinodvorovi programski sklopi in cikli, namejeni različnim ciljnim skupinam filmskega občinstva.«
<yang> idioterna: kakksne bajke pa se mas '
<idioterna> yang: ja 4 mam zdej
<yang> hm
<idioterna> yang: http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg http://bou.si/pic/clean-colnago.jpg http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/not_dirty_yet.jpg http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<yang> kaj bos opustil specialko+mtb ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> kako to
<idioterna> ja k bom mel bajk k je oboje hkrati
<idioterna> sam wheelset zamenam k je treba
<yang> aja
<idioterna> z dvemi hkrati se pa itak ne morm vozt
<yang> zanimiuv
<idioterna> tko da je bols da jih nimam
<idioterna> tko da ce kups ti prodam
<idioterna> se bos loh hvalu da mas od unga jypeta k snema une psihiatricne voznje bicikl
<yang> ti mas prevelik okvir
<yang> zame
<idioterna> ja sej das na steno
<yang> na mojmu oldtimeru manka sam torbica za ppod zic, tista plasticna rogova, pa vidim ena zaponka je odtrgana
<yang> http://www.veb-company.si/izdelek/4320/kolo-colnago-world-cup-sl-disc-14.html a tale se prelevi iz mtbja v cestnega in obratno ?
<Pepelka> kolo colnago world cup sl disc 14'
<Pepelka> »Kolesarski center Vebcompany«
<yang> pa nnucas pol dve balanci al kako
<yang> jst bom tega rogovega treniral letos, naslednje leto pa si morda omislim kakega novega
<idioterna> zakaj dve balanci?
<idioterna> ne to je cx bicikl
<idioterna> ciklokros
<yang> idioterna: ja dda nimas pokrivlene balance ce je mtb
<idioterna> zakaj je pa nebi mel?
<idioterna> taka balanca je ful bols
<yang> tezje je drzat za po kamnih
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<idioterna> mors enkrat pogledat kako zgleda cx
<idioterna> nc, sibam
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ciklokros ni za po kamnih :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak po makadamu ter neutrjeni cesti/travi/karkolipač
<maxipin__> sasa84: noobUntu :D
<sasa84> maxipin__, tko pridejo do linuxa tud taki, ki niso glih vešči računalnikov :)
<sasa84> npr. moj fotr pa kolegi... :)
<maxipin__> Mahh, rajš kupiš mac-a pa je :D
<maxipin__> pa Å¡e lep je :D
<sasa84> kolegica je kupla maca in se ful lovi
<CrazyLemon> maxipin = zi ga ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<maxipin> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ravno mislu lej ga mulca k trolla :)
<sasa84> lol
<maxipin> hahahahađ
<maxipin> CL, dej pošeraj tvoj FB ;)
<CrazyLemon> maxipin :) why? sj tko al tko te ne bom dodal.. kaj ti pomaga link
<sasa84> maxipin, zakaj bi mogu crazy pošerat svoj fb? kdor želi ga komot najde :)
<maxipin> Sej te mam na google +
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem če
<sasa84> jst sm te najdla crazy... :P
<CrazyLemon> maxipin aja? tisto ne sledim kdo je pa kdo ni :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no dej te bom unfriendal pa me poišči pa povej če me najdeš
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> jst bi te itak lohk prek ubuntu slov.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najdi me :D
<sasa84> sm te
<sasa84> maš request :)
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<CrazyLemon> friend of a friend
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm na to :D
<sasa84> pa prek ubuntu slovenija bi te lohk najdla
<sasa84> tko da...
<sasa84> pa prek aljoškota :P
<sasa84> you can run but you can't hide :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa tadeja
<CrazyLemon> pa pa ... Å¡e dve osebi sta
<sasa84> pa skya in nafice
<sasa84> nafise
<CrazyLemon> mojco moram unfriendat.. sovražim tiste poste njene - sej lahk sam prečekiram kdo je dal gol in kdo ne
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> david planella je reku, d smo awesome :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no zdaj veš kaj sm mislu z 'core apps' za prevajat :)
<CrazyLemon> to kar je trenutno 100%
<sasa84> te stvari so na LP a ne...tam pod /trusty
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak niso v pravem vrstnem redu
<CrazyLemon> ker dvomim da je < 150 programov v celem ubuntuju
<sasa84> zaenkrat lohk rečemo, d mamo ta glavno v ubuntuju preveden
<CrazyLemon> no no.. čaki da se zaključijo nizi iz trustyja
<CrazyLemon> pol lahk to rečeš :D
<sasa84> sej pravm...zaenkrat :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en mesec je do string freezea
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> tist pa 1x prot koncu aprila
<CrazyLemon> če tist misliš na release pol ja
<CrazyLemon> 27.
<CrazyLemon> če se prav spomnem
<sasa84> 26 je final release
<CrazyLemon> am.. kateri je "lepši" niz od manipulacije ? :)
<CrazyLemon> obdelava!
<sasa84> kao manipulation?
<sasa84> zanima me...kaj drugač dela ekipa prevajalcev en-gb ... :P
<sasa84> pardon..UK
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič.. preverijo vejice pa pike pa je to to :D
<sasa84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<Pepelka> EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution - Ubuntu Wiki
<sasa84> delajo tele zamenjave :P
<sasa84> Dr namest Dr. ipd :P
<sasa84>  England
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> Britain
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> Y
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> a common mistake amongst some Americans is to refer to the whole island as 'England'
<sasa84> LOL :)
<sasa84>  fag
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> homosexual
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> Y
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> 'fag' means 'cigarette' in en-GB
<sasa84> mislm... kje pa je "fag" v ubuntuju :)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zakaj open-tran.eu ne dela več ?
<sasa84> že neki časa ne dela
<sasa84> mejbi kšn mesc
<CrazyLemon> meh.. tip ni resen
<sasa84> Roses are red. Violets are blue. Show me the source code, and let me share it too!
<yang> Saša Batistič
<yang> 3 years ago
<yang> ooooo, hvala za ta komad!!!!
<yang> sem te nael na youtubu !
<yang> nasel
<yang> Sasa poznas njegovo Drevo in Zvezda
<yang> jst sele odkrivam njegov opus
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> ful sm bla vesela, d je ta komad pršou na yt :)
<sasa84> uf, že 3 leta nazaj...
<yang> hitro gre cas
<yang> jst sem slisal veliko pesmi v zadnjem casu na RSLO
<yang> kot bi vedeli, da bo odsel...
<yang> ne vem vzroka smrti, glede na to da je na golniku preminul, verjetno kaksen pljucni rak, ce je kadil ?
<sasa84> baje je bil ful bolan
<yang> danes sem tudi jaz ene 4 skadil pasivno pri sosedih
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> yang, ampak... a veš ker slov. komad mi je poleg brez besed od berte ambrož ful všeč zarad besedila? :)
<sasa84> od šifrerja kako mi zadišiš :$
<yang> aha bom poslusal
<yang> sasa84: jst vcasih nisem poslusal sifrerja, mezka, domicelja, pengova, benca pa sele zdaj ugotavljam kako dobre pesmi imajo
<yang> sem vesel , da imam tudi se njihove LPje v zbirki
<yang> treba je biti pozoren na besedila
<yang> vecina muzike iz bivse juge je bila kvalitetne
<yang> tole v zadnjem casu je pa bolj pofl vse skup
<sasa84> še kakšen se najde s kul besedilom :)
<yang> dober rock so igrali dol v sarajevu in srbiji
<yang> sasa84: od novih mi je zanimiv Narrat od Katalene
<sasa84> če pogledaš bijelo dugme...res presežek
<yang> pa katarina mala, ceprav ona je bolj pop
<yang> bijelo dugme so bili najbolj udarni
<sasa84> katarina mala me mal na bilbi spominja :)
<yang> ja mal "bilbi" kopira
<yang> po stilu
<sasa84> men ej bilbi kul... taka dobra besedila
<sasa84> tko, da človeka mal nasmeje, k posluša
<yang> no katarino osebno poznam, saj sem ze pravil
<yang> oz ona je katja
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d je humor tud pomembna komponenta muske
<sasa84> yang, zapni! bejba je huda!
<yang> ma tipa
<yang> nisem jaz v njeni ligi hehe
<sasa84> :\
<yang> ve kaj hoce
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj če ma tipa..a si lubosumen? če nisi..zapni!  :D
<yang> he-he, bom moral vec na njene koncerte hodit pa roze nosit na oder :)
<sasa84> evo yang ...že bližje :P
<CrazyLemon> yang kakšne rože neki.. hlačke slečeš pa ji vržeš na oder
<CrazyLemon> rože..pha
<yang> bokserce :) ?
<CrazyLemon> whatever rocks your boat
<sasa84> pa modrc!
<sasa84> aja..ne :P
<yang> sasa84: sej nisem FB-trans-male :)
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<yang> gn
<sasa84> gudnajt krejzek
<sasa84> sej jst grem tud počas u mižiland
<yang> ok tudi tebi lepe sanje
<sasa84> priden bod yang pa zagrab katarino, če ni glih kšna huda avša :P
<sasa84> *držim tačke*
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Re: [12.04] Lightning v Thunderbirdu 24.2 ni v slovenskem jeziku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41449/#p41449
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: "karkoli pac" so tut kamni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JozeS: Nepodprti kodeki pri Kdenlive  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41450/#p41450
<tadejIC_> re
<tadejc> Hehe vse se spi ;)
<idioterna> jsm vstal ob sedmih.
<tadejc> Jaz pa mal prej :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zelo rad bi te videl s cx po http://www.johnstonefitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/pb-120812-mountain-bike-wreck-js-2.photoblog900.jpg taki stezi :)
<idioterna> to loh tut z navadno specjalko
<idioterna> ce je dost mokro z dobrimi gumami se precej lazje k z mtb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Nepodprti kodeki pri Kdenlive  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41451/#p41451
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no ko boš..gopro it :)
<idioterna> sej mas na youtube polhn filmckov
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik
<Pepelka> Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Road Bike Party 2 is here! Martyn Ashton, Danny MacAskill and Chris Akrigg take you on a new journey with a new bike in RBP 2. Follow GCN on YouTube: http://...«
<CrazyLemon> ampak js bi rad tebe videl! :> ne martyna
<CrazyLemon> on itak obvlada
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> js nimam kej dost kamna tle okol
<idioterna> mam sneg pa led
<idioterna> to si pa itak ze vidu
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf-5GXCNng4
<Pepelka> Commute #20206 - YouTube
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> hejhou! :)
<CrazyLemon> suphou
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ... pacek
<idioterna> was that a degrading remark?
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> si gledal hokej?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> sm
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/234/853/a74.jpg
<CrazyLemon> presenečen sem bil
<idioterna> a smo ruse premagal
<CrazyLemon> sm pa zato razočaran nad štafeto 4x5
<sasa84> jst sm vedla, d bomo zmagal.. tko no, za slovake sem misnla, d jih bomo premagal
<sasa84> jutr za zda nism tok sigurna
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf-5GXCNng4#t=16m20
<Pepelka> Commute #20206 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutri bo huje kot z rusijo
<sasa84> ja, Å¡tafeta... uno je mal pobral :\
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a so kamni??
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tut ja
<idioterna> sicer v bitumen zaliti
<sasa84> ampak smo pa lohk ponosni na naše riske... neka mala slovenija s cirka 140 reg. igralci meša štrene na olimp. turnirju :D
<idioterna> koga smo pa premagal do zdej?
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, kakšen modem pr telekomu maš ti? unga belga, k je zdej?
<CrazyLemon> js si moram kupit eno tako buffko.. včeraj sm pojedel ogromno mušic (!!)
<idioterna> v hokeju?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sam slovake
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je folk zihr mislu "wtf te sami prot seb spilajo"
<sasa84> idioterna, z rusi smo odlično igral, ampak zgubil 5:2, dns smo slovake nabutal
<CrazyLemon> rusi so nam pokazali kako se igra hokej
<sasa84> lol idioterna :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mhm :D no.. folk = američani :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 belega ja.. sinope R2+ (?)
<CrazyLemon> al je r3.. ne vem
<idioterna> js nism zihr da vsi slovenci vejo razliko med slovenijo pa hrvasko :|
<sasa84> jst mam Å¡e zmer unga sivga od iskre
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ta je tudi od iskre se mi zdi
<sasa84> jiom morm mal zatežit, k me tv skoz preklaplja na pomožni način
<sasa84> pejmo na siol online pomoč :P
<tadejc> Oo
<tadejc> Kako smo?
<CrazyLemon> povej jim da bi rada nov modem.. zdaj so neki novi
<tadejc> Oo poglej jo sasko
<CrazyLemon> tadejc ! lucky bastard :p
<sasa84> že ene 4x sm jim zatežila glede fona, tv včasih zajebava...
<sasa84> oooo tadejc :)
<tadejc> Hehe
<sasa84> a tadejc je ist kt Tadej ? :P
<tadejc> I know. ..
<tadejc> sasa84: jap
<CrazyLemon> je ja..sam da je tadejc na fensi smesni telefonu :>
<sasa84> mhm...k ma note 3... :P
<tadejc> Sam prek GSM sem gor
<tadejc> Itak
<sasa84> ej, a boš očka? :)
 * tadejc bo očka
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<sasa84> oo, čestitke!!! :)
<tadejc> Drži :))
<tadejc> Hvala :)
<sasa84> pa da bo vse kul do poroda :)
<idioterna> a pa se ve kdo je mami?
<sasa84> aja... to je zdej v modi pa me zanima kok je pr vaju. moji prjatli (moškega spola!) so vsi govoril, da bodo rodil/so rodil... zato vprašam tebe, če je pr vama tud tko :D
<CrazyLemon> to be determined :)
<idioterna> al bo treba dnk test
<tadejc> Hehe mami bo baje zena
<idioterna> Francot Turkavidel je rodil Gregorja Brezhlačnico.
<idioterna> Gregor Brezhlačnica je rodil Laudona Štimanega.
<idioterna> in tako dalje
<tadejc> sasa84: po pravici povedano nisem še čist dojel da se dogaja :)
<sasa84> :))))
<idioterna> a ni blo planirano?
<tadejc> Baje da fotri mal dlje rabimo
<idioterna> men je suni dala ticket v trello
<tadejc> idioterna: planirano ja
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla, da tud če je planiran, je vse skup tko adijo, da sploh ne zakapiraš od vsega navdušenja :)
<idioterna> ja jsm bl cinicne sorte clovk
<idioterna> pa suni je tut
<idioterna> tko da nisva neki komplicirala z navdusenjem
<CrazyLemon> lol <idioterna> men je suni dala ticket v trello
<idioterna> sva pa tko organizirala da mamo vsi skp rojstn dan, da se prspara na reziji pa materialu
<sasa84> lol idioterna ...trello :)
<tadejc> :)
<idioterna> mislm sej zdej smo ze 4je + pes
<idioterna> pa vsi mamo skp rojstn dan
<sasa84> kerga mesca?
<idioterna> pa se dedi pa babi
<idioterna> konc novembra/zacetk decembra
<sasa84> ena žurka za vse okrogle :)
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...a nimaš ti pa 1x januarja RD?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ej.. ne
<sasa84> kdaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moram prečekirat rojstni list
<idioterna> vsak cetrtek po 18h
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk pogledaš tud v index :P
<sasa84> a maš sploh index?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je kot da me vprašaš a imam rojstni list
<idioterna> js ga mam nekje
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<sasa84> baje jih neki kenslajo, čeprou mi smo ga dobil tud za 3. stopnjo
<idioterna> tut vojasko knjizico mam nekje
<CrazyLemon> a rojstni list bi mogu met doma ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> vsaj izpisek :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na fri je sam Å¡e elektronski
<CrazyLemon> že neki časa
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> vsaj podpisov ne rabiš zbirat
<idioterna> leta 97 je blo tut na petek valentinovo
<sasa84> pr nas tud...sam jih Å¡e zmer talajo zarad... kwa vem
<sasa84> gregor j iz tehnične podpore preverja stanje že par minut...
<sasa84> :I
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pri meni je sašo včeraj govoru 'ne ni nič narobe' 'ja sem opazil prekinitev ampak ni nič videti zakaj'
<sasa84> pa kakšni lepi fantje delajo pr telekomu :P
<CrazyLemon> pa ga vprašam a je izdan kak nalog za delo tukaj pri nas
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi da ne
<CrazyLemon> 5min pozneje pa vidim da je tehnik tukaj neki Å¡latal
<CrazyLemon> pri sosedu
<CrazyLemon> amaterji
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa znižali so mi hitrost prasci
<sasa84> men so jo povišal
<sasa84> zdej mam 8, prej sm mela 6
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da faq?
<sasa84> mogoče so teb vzel pa men dal :P
<CrazyLemon> a imaš 10/1 zakupljeno ?
<sasa84> siol robin hood je bil :D
<CrazyLemon> to je pa BS :D
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ker so pripeljali optiko do cca. 30m stran in nas vse povezali na baker.. pol mi pa še znižajo hitrost
<CrazyLemon> /s/na baker/prek bakra
<sasa84> gregor prav, d morm izklopt modem :P
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> pol ti pa zniža hitrost
<CrazyLemon> thats their plan
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<tadejc> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: jaz pac imas FTTB (to te building) sej to ni tok slabo
<yang> jst mam 1.5 metra do optike
<yang> FTTH
<CrazyLemon> yang am.. po moje je to bolj FTTN
<CrazyLemon> (to the node)
<tadejc> Jaz sem tudi mel dokler sem bil v lj
<yang> telemach ma tut FTTB
<tadejc> Zdaj pa 10/1 Telemach :(
<idioterna> jaz mam 10/10 na bakru
<idioterna> ampak ne dela tolk kokr naj bi
<idioterna> zauga cist ok uploada pa pocasi
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst mam okol 2 ms do kolega na drugi strani LJ, od tega je ene 0.7ms po LANu
<idioterna> sm poslal povprasevanje na telemach
<idioterna> pa nc ne odgovorijo
<idioterna> k majo sveze polozene kable tle
<yang> idioterna: jah, saj telemah ne gradi, ti se mors obrnit na une k gradijo GVS, Gratel
<yang> majo enga podizvvajalca
<yang> ce ces zvedt za stanje napeljave
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> telemach je zgradil
<idioterna> mam ze do bajte kabl
<idioterna> sam prklopt si ne upajo
<idioterna> k sm reku da me zanima 20/20 al pa 50/50
<tadejc> Te pri nas Telekom optiko priklaplja pa nič ne znajo povedat če in kdaj bo pri nas...
<idioterna> oni mi hocjo pa 120/10 prodat.
<idioterna> pa televizijo
<idioterna> idioti
<yang> jst sem se zanimal ce je sploh kaksna varjanta za dodatne parice, samo en par mam v stanovanju, tko da sem omejen na neko mizerno hitrost preko DSLja
<yang> ni mi jasno kako bi sploh napelal dodatne noter, ne da bi zid razbijal
<idioterna> ja ko si gradil blok bi lepo rore not dal pa bi blo zdej ok
<yang> sej je v roru, sam to gre bogvekje
<idioterna> ce gre v roru ni panike
<yang> takrat ko so gradil, noben ni razmislljal o internetu
<idioterna> ror gre verjetno do servisnega jaska na hodniku
<idioterna> pa potem po vertikali
<idioterna> v servisnem jasku so verjetno tut uni paneli telefonski
<idioterna> za vsako nadstropje
<yang> idioterna: "nekje" je sticisce, sam sanja se mi ne kje
<idioterna> v socializmu se je kvalitetno gradilo
<idioterna> k se ni poskusal sparat na vsem tko k dons
<yang> idioterna: dol na vhodu je telekomova omarca
<idioterna> ampak se je gradil futureproof
<idioterna> se vedno so najboljsa blokovska naselja v ljubljani iz sedemdesetih
<idioterna> prov zalostn
<yang> idioterna: sej lastnik DSLja je telekom, tko da za dodatne parice bi samo oni lahko verjetno izdelal
<CrazyLemon> situla zgleda lepo!
<idioterna> ja, pa poceni je
<yang> CrazyLemon: eh situla, gledas dol na tire
<idioterna> 20 na kvadratn meter
<yang> kdo bi tm hotu stanovat
<CrazyLemon> yang jah sej lahko gledaš križišče če želiš
<idioterna> yang: sej tiri bodo pod zemljo k jankovic dobi tri miljarde
<yang> no v najboljsem primeru cez 10 let
<idioterna> ti mal podcenjujes mafijo se mi zdi
<yang> idioterna: BS3 je blokovsko naselje iz 70ih, in sicer do nevemkerga leta v 60ih stavbe niso bile grajene potresno varno, tko da je dost starejsih blokov bolj nevarnih kot tele nasi
<CrazyLemon> tudi mafija danes ni več to kar je nekoč bila :)
<idioterna> yang: ja, pa glinskova pa fuzine pa stepanc
<idioterna> to so vse kao "slaba" naselja
<idioterna> ampak k pogledas kako je narjen vids da majo velik manj resnih kiksov kot nove stvari
<yang> idioterna: tale nas arhitekt je bil bolj vizionarski, je z omejenimi sredstvi naredil dost dobro razporeditev stanovanj, malo sirsi prostori in velika okna
<idioterna> ne vem tocn kdo je bs3 delu
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilija_Arnautovi%C4%87
<idioterna> ampak vse so delal profesorji arhitekture
<Pepelka> Ilija Arnautović - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> a ti ne zivis v svinjskih parklih?
<idioterna> sm mislu da si doma v unih ta spicastih
<yang> ?
<yang> haha
<yang> svinski parkli prvic slism ta izraz
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> s temi spicaki je pokvaril cel izgled soseske
<idioterna> js pa vse k jih poznam vejo kere stolpnce so to
<yang> jst sem v tanizkih
<Tadej> ppl
<idioterna> tanizki so velik bl realsozialismus ja
<Tadej> a pozna kdo kak open .si proxy server?
<idioterna> dvomim
<Tadej> brat rabi ker mu na finskem zajebava net
<idioterna> za kaj pa rabis?
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> brb, kosilo
<Tadej> pa ma siht k mora full surfat
<Tadej> pa dns nagaja
<yang> idioterna: zdaj je trend spet nizka gradnja, v nekem momentu konec 70ih je bil pa trend povsod po evropi gradit cim visje , ker je bla zemlja draga
<idioterna> ce ma staticn ip mu loh odprem kej mogoce
<idioterna> yang: ma fora je da pr nas ne znajo
<idioterna> a si vidu uno novo sosesko zravn koseskega bajerja
<idioterna> tam so kr x2 vsekal
<idioterna> pa dal med dve vrste blokov se 2 vrste dodatnih
<yang> idioterna: ja men je mostec ok soseska
<idioterna> in pol je kurac
<idioterna> to sploh ni nobena arhitektura
<idioterna> to investitor proba zmolzt cim vec
<idioterna> in pol ce hoces normalno sosesko mors celo sam zgradit
<yang> idioterna: pejt pogledat 1x kako so nardil tm iz trzaske ko gres prot vrhovcem, 3je bloki od enga do drucga je 20 metrov razdalje
<yang> novogradnja
<yang> tisto je sele podn
<yang> mislim da so rdece barve
<yang> bit.ly/1b60oWp
<yang> http://www.novogradnje.com/Novogradnje-naselja/Viska_soncava-Ljubljana.n943/
<Pepelka> Viška sončava - Slovenija, Ljubljana, Vič Rudnik | Novogradnje.com
<Pepelka> »Pregled ponudbe novogradenj v Sloveniji z opisi, slikami ter prikazom na zemljevidu.«
<yang> kle je en tip pred leti kupil parkirisca
<yang> v bs3
<yang> in razlagal kako zeli pomagat in zgradit garaze
<yang> potem pa se je razvedlo da bi rad dogradil spredaj se bloke nove
<yang> in tiste garaze bi bile samo za lastnike stanovanj novih blokov
<idioterna> no vids kok je blo lepo v jugoslaviji
<yang> pol so razveljavili pogodbo
<idioterna> aja pa te niti niso tok zajebani bloki
<idioterna> yang: http://www4.slikomat.com/09/0621/y31-pr4.ge.jpg
<idioterna> to je ta "mostec"
<yang> se bolj bedast bllok so zgradil mal naprej
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot da se je otrok igral
<yang> bit.ly/1c94onp
<idioterna> namest 7 vrst bajt bi morale bit samo 4
<idioterna> pa so vmes kr nasral se 3 vrste tja k bi morala bit igrisca pa parki
<idioterna> seriously no kdo jim je to sploh dovolu zgradit
<yang> uf joj
<yang> kasarnisko naselje
<yang> nisem mel obcutka da so tko skup nabiti
<yang> vem da sta v prvem nizu najvecji enoti spodaj levo neprodani po vseh teh letih
<idioterna> ja cudn res
<yang> neka huda cena je bla
<idioterna> IMO bi moral inspektor zahtevat da se celotno naselje podre
<idioterna> investitor naj pa placa.
<yang> poglej tudi spodaj, recimo po vseh teh letih okolica se vedno ni urejena, kar je kr malo sramotno, dolg casa so tam ble jame se
<idioterna> ce je bil tok skrt da je super nacrt izvedel kot tako skrpucalo zato da bo zasluzil 2x vec
<idioterna> naj zdaj pac placa 2x vec
<idioterna> pa zasluzi nic
<idioterna> pravila so itak jasna
<idioterna> neufert je neizprosen :)
<yang> ko prodajajo se neizdelana stanovanja, krajinski arhitekti nardijo privlacno podobo okolice, pol pa zgradijo pa se gradbenega materiala ne odpelejo par let za seboj
<idioterna> to je stvar izvajalca
<idioterna> ce ne naredi do konca ga moras tozit
<idioterna> pa ponavadi krajinarjev sploh ne vprasajo nic
<idioterna> kar nekaj nafuzlajo
<idioterna> zadnjic sva sla s suni v novo mesto poslikat eno sosesko kjer bodo na veliko gradili
<idioterna> in je super nacrt
<idioterna> zelo funkcionalno vse
<idioterna> jedro naselja s trgi, solo, trgovinami in vsem kar rabis
<yang> to je sama goljufija, poglej tist monstrum od naselja v dravlah celovski dvori, tista jama tam je smrtno nevarna, pa isto kle pr nas ta neizgrajeni stadion
<DeafFox> lp prvic na tem serverju kanalu
<idioterna> eh vse jame so smrtno nevarne
<idioterna> pac ne hodit not pa se ti ne bo nic zgodilo
<yang> ja dokler nekdo ne pade not
<orion1111> se je kdo tukaj ze ukvarjal z transakcijami preko JPA?
<yang> pa je res tale mostec mal bukovo zgrajen, sele zdaj ga vidim od zgoraj
<yang> ne vem al so une kariraste atrije pol naknadno dograjevvali ?
<DeafFox> kako pa to da ahitekturo opravljate, jst sm lih dans g. gabriječiča poslušal
<yang> idioterna: ampak stvar je cisto enostavna, zelja po cimvecjem zasluzku investitorja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vids, k smo mel tita je blo bols.
<yang> kle z garazami v bs3 je bilo tako, da je un potem spremenil mnenje in je rekel, da ce bi samo garaze zgradil, in bi jih potem prodal , ne bi nicesar zasluzil, ce pa zgradi se 5 nadstropni blok zgoraj, pa se mu investicija obrestuje
<idioterna> DeafFox: kr tko mal za foro
<idioterna> yang: garaze se gradi s samoprispevkom
<idioterna> cim mas investitorja ta hoce nekaj od tega
<yang> idioterna: in ce bi se to res zgodilo, bi sedanji stanovalci ostali brez cisto vseh parkirnih prostorov in tudi izgled naselja bi se pokvaril, ker sploh ni placa za nove bloke
<idioterna> samo danes so ljudje prebutasti da bi znali skupaj stopit in zbrat denar
<idioterna> za izvedbo nacrta ki je vsem po godu
<yang> niso prebutasti, sam un bi jo popihal z denarjem
<DeafFox> sej se zbira samo v občinski blagajni, je pa potem od uprave odvisno kako in kje ga bodo prabili
<idioterna> yang: kdo bi popihal s kaksnim denarjem?
<yang> kar se samih garaz tice bi bilo super, ce bi zgradil garaze 5 stukov pod zemljo, to bi nam resilo vse tezave s parkiranjem tule
<DeafFox> občini perpičljivo predlog podat, podkupit svetnike (hec), pa se zadeva spravi v zagon
<idioterna> yang: seveda so prebutasti
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> ustanovi se sklad, to je pa res cheap danes
<idioterna> kakih jurja evrov stroskov na leto imas s skladom
<DeafFox> premalo dnarja je not če se gre to samo en blok, usaj premalo za garaže
<yang> mi smo edini spredaj z garazami pod zemljo, to se je nardil kakih 20 let nazaj
<idioterna> glede na to da rabis vsaj ene 300-400 jurjev evrov za garaze zgradit je to strasno poceni
<yang> drugi majo se kr sodr spredi
<idioterna> a tist sodr k je gor pol terasa pa vrt?
<yang> em ?
<yang> pesek majo
<yang> gramoz
<yang> niso asfaltiral
<idioterna> ne vem kej to misls
<yang> med vojkovo cesto in bloki
<idioterna> vem da majo eni pred stanovanji v pritlicju dvignjene terase
<idioterna> aja tam
<idioterna> jah, geto :)
<idioterna> itak mate ze prevec avtomobilov tut
<yang> maroltova ulica in reboljeva ima gramoz, trebinjska ima garaze spodaj, puhova pa ima asfaltiran parkirni plac brez garaz oz. tam je dvonadstropna garazna hisa starejsa
<yang> seveda avtomobilov je prevec, pa studentsko naselje je zdraven pa stadion
<yang> tko da je kr problem s parkingom
<yang> racunaj da svinski parkli sploh nimajo parkplaca
<yang> pa je najvecja koncentracija ljudi ravno tam
<yang> stvar je taka, da so za te bloke v 70ih bile planirane garaze, pa je takrat v socializmu dnar in material zginil
<yang> tko sem slisal od staroselcev
<idioterna> to si slisal od domacih izdajalcev
<idioterna> zarad njih je vse propadlo.
<idioterna> peta kolona vsi po vrsti
<yang> mislim da so novogradnje zdaj tako, da mors dokupiti garazo ob nakupu stanovanja
<CrazyLemon> v situli dobiš brezplačno 2-3 parkirna mesta!! :D
<yang> brezplacno ?
<yang> kdo pa danes da se kaj zastonj
<yang> verjetno si mislil napisati, da so parkirna mesta vkljucena v ceno stanovanja
<CrazyLemon> brezplačno ja... sam se mi zdi da moraš kupit vsaj 100+ m² stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> a ne..ni omejitev po m²
<CrazyLemon> <50m² dobiš 1 parkirno mesto.. <100m² dobiš 2.. in kar je več pa dobiš 3
<yang> vseeno ne bi zivel nad tiri
<CrazyLemon> js bi
<CrazyLemon> meni so vlaki kul
<yang> CrazyLemon: so lepsa naselja v lj
<CrazyLemon> yang v centru?
<yang> v centru niti ni naselij, situla ni ravno v centru
<yang> v centru je recimo ferentov vrt
<yang> ostalo so stare mescanske hise
<yang> ferentov vrt so blloki
<yang> pa na cigaletovi sta se dva
<CrazyLemon> no.. blizu je burek pa kebab.. torej je v centru!
<yang> pa zdraven narodne galerije eden
<yang> kebeb in burek sta tudi v bs3
<yang> od situle do copove mas kr enih 15-20 min. zmerne hoje
<yang> zihr je 2 km
<yang> poleg situle je ze stanovansko naselje savsko naselje
<yang> kjer so stanovanja bistveno cenejsa
<CrazyLemon> niso pa pametna!
<yang> ja vrata so na kljuc se vedno
<CrazyLemon> kako pa veš? :) js vem za stanovanja kjer ne potrebuješ ključka ampak sam (predvidevam) rfid.. pa niso pametna :)
<yang> na nizozemskem so se bolj pametni, sploh ne zaklepajo vrat
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti mel tok thcja v krvi kot oni tudi ti ne bi se spomnu zaklenit vrata! :D
<yang> ;)
<yang> to je za zdravljenje raka
<yang> kok pocasi kompajla RPI
<yang> pomoje bo ravno do jutri narejeno
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Because You Can: Windows 8 GTK Theme For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z6-QcMNLL5M/windows-8-metro-gtk-theme
<LorD_DDooM> Meanwhile, Ljubljana je dobila morje http://imgur.com/a/WdOW8
<Pepelka> Barje 2014 - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> yay za ljubljano.. upam da to pomeni da ne boste delali gužve na obali
<LorD_DDooM> Prometa (v blagajno) bo ziher manj
<yang> lorja res je tm ob avtocesti ko vozis mimo barja je vse v vodi
<idioterna> http://blogs.reuters.com/anya-schiffrin/2014/02/12/the-french-way-of-cancer-treatment/
<Pepelka> The French way of cancer treatment | Anya Schiffrin
<Pepelka> »The French healthcare was not just first rate -- it was humane. Rather than fighting with insurance, all our energy could be spent on one thing: caring for my father.«
<idioterna> zato js ne morm v US jit delat
<CrazyLemon> spoof = ponarediti ? oziroma kako bi prevedli spoof a mac address
<idioterna> ponarediti ja
<idioterna> lahko napises tudi "sfejkati" :)
<CrazyLemon> sej verjamem da večina bi prej razumela sfejkati kot pa ponarediti :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da ne bi rekla da nič ne počnem! dokler se ti jajcaš z internetom
<CrazyLemon> sm skoraj 70 nizov prevedel
<sasa84> sorči, nismo mel štroma :(
<sasa84> a prevajaš help al docs? sm vidla, d je blo ene 120 nizov
<sasa84> pol pa nism mogla shrant
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 docs
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> bom preverla
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi karkoli shranjevala če celo jutro to prevajam? a sploh prečekiraš če kdo prevajal al kr na slepo :D
<CrazyLemon> kako se po slovensko reče tistemu speech bubble
<sasa84> jah...ene 3-4 ure nazaj je blo 120 Å¡e neprevedenih...in zadn prevod je bil leta 2013 :P
<sasa84> ne bit brihtn krejzek :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> [12:51:06] <CrazyLemon> i'm translating trusty docs and i encountered a strange string.. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/116/+translate     the last bit sounds strange to me
<CrazyLemon> glej uro
<Pepelka> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : “ubuntu-docs” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pa potem mi povej kdo je brihtn pa kdo ne :)
<sasa84> takrat men ni nč pisal, d se kej prevaja ;)
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm :>
<sasa84> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/600519_10151066985915255_363222835_n.jpg
<sasa84> loooool
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> je ze kdo kdaj poskusal iz GA ugotoviti kaj pocnejo userji na strani ki se vracajo ?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: v sloveniji je uporabljat GA prakticno kriminal
<idioterna> upam da to ves
<Sky[x]> jp :) sej za tujino cez luzo to gledam :D
<idioterna> GA ni najbl primeren za to
<Sky[x]> mas kaksno boljso alternativo ?
<idioterna> mi smo uporabljal neki pol smo pa svoje nardil
<idioterna> https://mixpanel.com/
<Pepelka> Mixpanel | Mobile Analytics
<idioterna> tole se mi zdi
<Pepelka> »Mixpanel is the most advanced analytics platform in the world for mobile & web.«
<Sky[x]> da vidm pa click heat bi sigurno rabil upam da ma to tud :)
<orion1111> A je normalno, da se vstavljanje(dodajanje) podatkov preko JPA zgodi tudi če naredim Rollback na koncu? Medtem ko se spreminjanje obstojecih podatkov ne izvede v primeru rollbacka?
<sasa84> jooooj, kok je naš mali Sky[x] postal ena brihta...kr tujina pa to :P mogoče pa bom kdaj na čaj pršla k teb :P
<Sky[x]> seveda to govoris ze 2 leti :(
<idioterna> sej tut na zemanto ne pride pa njen sosed tam dela
<idioterna> predvidevam sicer da je sosedu to cist vsec
<idioterna> hm skb banka bo mela tut za firme debetne visa zdej
<idioterna> kr awesome
<idioterna> to loh pol napol zastonj s paypala transfernes na racun
<CrazyLemon> Tadej na slo-android poglej.. pa na xda.. :)
 * CrazyLemon je rootal ter upgrejdal S2
<CrazyLemon> Tadej http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382579
<Pepelka> [ROM][GT-I9100][JB][4.3.0] CyanogenMod 10.2 official nightly builds // discussion - xda-developers
<Pepelka> »[ROM][GT-I9100][JB][4.3.0] CyanogenMod 10.2 official nightly builds // discussion Galaxy S II General«
<CrazyLemon> najprej boš mogu flashat recovery
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118693
<Pepelka> [KERNEL] ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.2.9 - xda-developers
<Pepelka> »[KERNEL] ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.2.9 Galaxy S II Original Android Development«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e prej pa namestit gonilnike na windows ali pa uporabit heimdall (tu ti ne morem pomagat ker ga nisem nikoli uporabljal)
<CrazyLemon> nč.. lejtr!
<Sky[x]> idioterna, supr novica :) sej bo pomoje cas da za zacetek s.p. odprem da bom bolj flexibiln da nisi vezan samo na eno firmo pa da vsaj racun lahko izdas
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ce mas ogromno dela je najbols d.o.o. uresnici
<idioterna> ce vec k 5k na mesec zaracunas
<Sky[x]> bi blo fajn ja :) zaenkrat ne
<idioterna> sej to ni velik dnarja
<idioterna> to je za prblizn 1500 neto place na mesec
<idioterna> v nemciji 2500, ampak tam majo precej slabsi zdravstveni sistem kot pr nas recimo
<idioterna> te vec stane ce kej zagusti
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> dobra införmacija ..
<Sky[x]> sem govoril z nekom ki dela gor ze kakseno leto in reku da ne placuje zdravstva v nemcij ampak pride v slo
<idioterna> ja, to je najcenejs
<idioterna> ampak ni pa prevec fair ane :)
<idioterna> da davke placuje tam
<idioterna> tle pa koristi zdravstvo k ga mi placamo
<bilko2> CrazyLemon,  si kje blizu
<bilko2> al pa ce kdo drug ve....sem updejtal na 14.04 pa se zdej ne zalaufa vec, napise   symbol grub term highligh color not found
<idioterna> hm_
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> a pa dobis grub menu?
<idioterna> al pa vsaj shell?
<bilko2> grub rescue
<bilko2> nobenga menija
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tam moras zdaj zbootat
<idioterna> napisi ls da vidis kere diske mas
<bilko2> in pol
<idioterna> potem pa nastavis
<idioterna> cak ti poiscem na webu da bos lazje prepisal
<bilko2> prosim
<idioterna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash
<Pepelka> boot - Recovering from 'grub rescue>' crash - Ask Ubuntu
<idioterna> tule je mel sicer druge probleme
<idioterna> ampak zbootal je vseeno pravilno
<idioterna> povedat moras kje imas root particijo
<idioterna> in kje je kernel
<idioterna> in kje je initrd
<idioterna> potem pa boot
<idioterna> in dela
<bilko2> hmm....bom poskusil
<idioterna> ce nisi izkusen v tem je bolje bootat z usbja/cdja in tam pognat rescue mode
<bilko2> aha, ja to bi blo lazje
<bilko2> t
<bilko2> k mam usb ...trenutno laufam z njega
<idioterna> rescue pozeni pa reinstall grub
<bilko2> zalaufam iz usb in dam rescue mode_
<bilko2> aha
<bilko2> cool bom to rpobal
<bilko2> txn...
<bilko2> ill be back....i hope
<idioterna> jaz tudi
<bilko2> idioterna:  sem probal sam tam ni opcije repair disk
<bilko2> samo check disk pa install...
<bilko2> pa se rar opcij
<idioterna> reinstall grub
<idioterna> sm reku
<idioterna> to zihr mas v rescue opcijo
<bilko2> a nis reku da zalaufam iz usb ja
<bilko2> kako pol pridem do te opcije za reinstall grub
<idioterna> ja rescue das ko se boota
<idioterna> pa pol pride do tam k diske skenira
<idioterna> potem pa ti da execute shell reinstall grub pa ene par opcij se
<bilko2> veš mogoče s kero tipko prideš do rescue?
<idioterna> ne vem
<bilko2> enkat sem ze neki popravljal tam pa sem pozabu
<bilko2> hmm...bom sprobaval mal
<yang> dz0ny: si kle
<CrazyLemon> bilko2 tebi je pa konkretno dolgčas da greš dat 14.04 gor
<bilko3> CrazyLemon: ja ygleda
<bilko3> sm bral da cool dela brey nekih buggov
<bilko3> no, nebi reku
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa to bral? na računalniških novicah?? :)
<bilko3> sem probi grub iz live cd ja v terminalu instalirat nayaj pa mi to da ven..
<bilko3> Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<bilko3> CrazyLemon: ne heh
<idioterna> 14.04 je LTS ane
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bilko3> nevem kaj sanja o ext2
<CrazyLemon> bilko3 imaš sistem na ext2?
<bilko3> saj mam ext4
<idioterna> mogoce mas /boot ext2
<bilko3> mam gparted odprt in lepo pise ext4
<bilko3> itak vedno dam ext4
<CrazyLemon> bilko3 dej screenshot gparteda
<bilko3> devils-lighthouse/dlfree/Sc.png
<bilko3> devils-lighthouse.si/dlfree/Sc.png
<CrazyLemon> ne sda1
<CrazyLemon> za sda dej
<bilko3> refreshaj
<bilko3> vse me je.e
<CrazyLemon> hm.. čaki a nisi določil kam gre home pa root ?
<CrazyLemon> a si to delal upgrejd iz ubuntuja ?
<CrazyLemon> ali si bootal liveusb/dvd ?
<bilko3> iy ubuntuja
<bilko3> neki je zjebal ygleda
<CrazyLemon> probaj boot repair
<CrazyLemon> !g help.ubuntu.com boot repair
<Pepelka> Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bilko3> kako to nardim
<bilko3> aha...
<CrazyLemon> nič..skoki se bodo začeli.. brb
<bilko> CrazyLemon,  sem prišel nazaj v desktop
<bilko> tnx!! mogu ti bom dat za pivo in čevape :)
<bilko> piva itak ne piješ :) pa H2o
<bilko> sam je pa fora, spet sem v 13.10
<bilko> kr neki. nikjer duha ne sluha o 14.04
<bilko> ni mi jasno, sam je instaliralo brez problema, do reboota
<bilko> mi pa pokaže grub menu zdaj za vsako ko zalaufam
<bilko> idioterna, tnx tut tebi
<bilko> zdej mi je jasn kaj si mi govoru z Boot repair
<bilko> ce bi takoj pogledu link bi mi blo prec jasno
<bilko> pa bi ze zdavni rešu zadevo
<bilko> no, vsaj prišel nazaj v desktop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41452/#p41452
<CrazyLemon> bilko mogoče je bil corrupted paket al pa kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je to ubuntu je zelo verjetno tudi da je bil bug
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..boot repair je fajn programček za grup repair
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si vidla mišico?''
<bilko> CrazyLemon, ja neki je moglo bit narobe z installom. Sam ni nikjer nič kazalo da je šlo kaj narobe
<bilko> programček sem si pa zapisal, za naslednjič da mam če bom rabil :)
<CrazyLemon> bilko no narobe je to da si sploh Å¡el upgrejdat je bela cesta .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bilko> nč, bom počakal da prive stable ven pa pol gor dal...verjetno :)
<bilko> mah, sem sem ze veckrat sel Å¡e preden je zunaj pa ni blo nikol vecjih problemov
<bilko> sem cakal da pride nov ROM update za fon, pa ga se ni, pa sem neki moral počet :)
<CrazyLemon> js če upgrejdam to počnem z RC en teden preden je release
<CrazyLemon> tko da so večinoma bug fixi že not
<CrazyLemon> sam gužve ni :)
<bilko> ja, no, ja tut jaz bolj prot koncu ja...sam zdej sem bral na G+ da je kr stable in fast
<bilko> no, jaz sem bil fast nazaj na 13.10
<bilko> :)
<bilko> se dobr da nism rabu vse na novo gor dajat. K sm itak pred kratkim na novo dal vse skup k se je že posten vse skup zatikal
<bilko> lesson learned
<idioterna> bilko: ni problema sorry k nism bil bolj jasen lih neki delam
<bilko> ni panike. Če bi takoj pogledu link bi mi blo jasno o čem si govoril. :)
<dz0ny> em 14.04 dela cist ok
<dz0ny> install tud
<dz0ny> edin lxc pa gstreamer sta v borked
<dz0ny> gstreamer nima vec mp4 h264 aac podpore
<dz0ny> lxc je pa too old za kernel
<dz0ny> pa mors daily build met
<bilko> pravjo da dela ok. sam men ni.
<bilko> neki je grub sesul in ni nic vec delalo
<dz0ny> daily build?
<dz0ny> core dump?
<bilko> hmm... update-manager –d
<bilko> nevem kaj to potegne
<dz0ny> ojoj
<bilko> sudo apt-get update
<bilko> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bilko> sudo update-manager -d
<bilko> in potem je Å¡lo vse ok do reboota
<bilko> pol pa---tema :)
<bilko> pol smo z boot repair sestavl zadevo nazaj. Zdej je pa spet 13.10 gor in ne 14.04
<bilko> kako je to ratal, nimam pojma
<dz0ny> em kako pa ves da je 13.10
<dz0ny> ker vseh stringov se niso popravl
<dz0ny> tko da sam po kernelu ves da je 14.10
<dz0ny> pa po repotu k ga uporablja
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima novega ozadja? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> 13.1pmpise ob loginu tud
<dz0ny> mir jih matra
<dz0ny> nc grem spat
<dz0ny> od 7 pokonc
<dz0ny> komi se gledam
<bilko> kako pa pol loh točno vem al sem na 13.10 al 14.04?
<dz0ny> uname -a
<dz0ny> bo 13.-8
<dz0ny> yang
<bilko> Linux president 3.11.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:25:07 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> kaj te zanima
<dz0ny> bilko old
<dz0ny> 13.10 si
<bilko> čudno
<bilko> neki je slo narobe zgleda. Pa ni nikjer pokazal da je kaj narobe
<bilko> do reboota seveda
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41453/#p41453
<Sky[x]> ej ko recem projekti kaksen znak vam pride na misel da bi ga videli kot slika pri navigaciji na strani ?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, hello ;) pozdravljen med zivimi
<lynxlynxlynx> kladivo in uno za matice Å¡ravfat
<lynxlynxlynx> bi pa rekel, da je precej odvisno od domene
<yang> oj dz0ny
<yang> query
<sasa84> jou
<CrazyLemon> hou
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon MišiLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si dokončala nize???
<sasa84> ne, sm gledala skoke
<CrazyLemon> skoki so končali ob 20:30
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> morgen mache ich
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,pol je bil Å¡e skeleton :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker je ful slovencev v skeletonu
<CrazyLemon> al si sam gledala 'pakete'
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/02/14/277058739/1-in-4-americans-think-the-sun-goes-around-the-earth-survey-says
<Pepelka> 1 In 4 Americans Thinks The Sun Goes Around The Earth, Survey Says : The Two-Way : NPR
<Pepelka> »26 percent of those surveyed by the National Science Foundation in 2012 answered incorrectly.«
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,se mi zdi kr zanimiv šport, da v nekih dolgih gatah in čelado furaš cirka 130 na uro :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 cirka 140 :)
<sasa84> sj ne vem kaj je slabš...skeleton al sanke.. al je bolš d vidš al d ne vidš :P
<sasa84> dns so mel okol 130
<CrazyLemon> Å¡voh
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<sasa84> nasledne dni bo pa bob :D
<sasa84> đameika ma sam dvosed
<CrazyLemon> bob dvosed? a niso trije not?
<sasa84> 2 pa 4
<sasa84> kokr jst vem :P
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam pančat
<sasa84> priden bodi CrazyLemon
<sasa84> nočko vsem :)
<yang> Zanimiv tale AI @ google
<yang> kako vse zadetke merga
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/185840_368341676572306_1978162965_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats luck!
<yang> double luck whoa
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-16
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41454/#p41454
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/761499-pennsylvania-high-school-rolls-out-1700-linux-laptops-to-students
<Pepelka> Pennsylvania High School Rolls Out 1,700 Linux Laptops to Students | Linux.com
<Pepelka> »A Pennsylvania school district sets out to replace all of its classroom Windows and Mac machines with Linux and open source software.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.12 To Include New Hi-DPI Display Support Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KhJb16pk9Og/gnome-3-12-hdpi-display-support
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0FV-L1wRwU
<Pepelka> VIDEO Kakšna je splošna razgledanost Slovencev - YouTube
<yang> Tigris v Indiji :)
<idioterna> dobr da so americani neumni ane
<yang> ja oni bi rekl tigris v floridi
<yang> tam jih sploh ne ucijo svetovne geografije
<yang> samo amerisko
<idioterna> to si si ti kr mal zmislu zdele
<yang> ne to mi je povedal american
<yang> nisem si jaz zmisu
<idioterna> in ti kr verjames americanu
<yang> njemu se danes ni jasno kako je lahko velika britanija na otoku kjer je tudi irska
<idioterna> moji sodelavci so se v javnih solah naucil vse zivo o svetovni geografiji
<idioterna> vec kot mi
<idioterna> itak je pa smesno ko reces "americani ne vejo kje je tigris"
<idioterna> grem stavt da ti niti polovice od ameriskih zveznih drzav ne znas nastet
<idioterna> sicer grem tut stavt da vecina americanov ne zna
<idioterna> ampak to je beside the point
<yang> ja, glavnih mest vec kot polovice zveznih drzav res ne vem, sicer pa tudi americani ne vedo
<idioterna> a evropska ves? :)
<idioterna> http://lizardpoint.com/geography/europe-caps-quiz.php
<Pepelka> Test your geography knowledge - Europe capital cities | Lizard Point
<Pepelka> »clickable map quiz of the capital cities of the countries in Europe«
<yang> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2558737/Do-YOU-believe-astrology-Record-number-Americans-believe-real-science-new-report-claims.html
<Pepelka> One in four Americans do not know the Earth circles the sun and fewer than half know humans evolved from earlier species | Mail Online
<Pepelka> »The National Science Foundation study also found nearly half of all Americans said astrology is either 'very scientific' or 'sort of scientific.'«
<idioterna> to je isto k pr nas
<idioterna> ful folka verjame v ta bs
<idioterna> se ti si mi zanc napisu da sm bik al pa ne vem kaj se
<idioterna> se en znamenje
<idioterna> pa nism nc od tega
<yang> http://jp.si/GeoQuiz.jpg
<yang> Isti rezultat bi imel pr 10ih letih, geografijo sem imel vedno 5
<yang> tm sem narobe kliknu
<idioterna> kako ti je pa ratal pristino narobe kliknt
<idioterna> to so ja sosedje
<yang> jah kliknu sem na rob
<yang> pa srbi pravijo da se zmer spada pod srbijo
<yang> tko da ima mal limbo status
<idioterna> ubistvu ne pravijo tega
<idioterna> mogoce ksn star ata
<idioterna> tko k pr nas "trst je nas"
<idioterna> predn so se lahko zacel pogajat za vstop v eu so moral priznat suverenost kosova
<idioterna> in so jo
<idioterna> Some have suggested that the most salient issues -- including Serbian access to key historical and religious sites -- will be resolved once Serbia and Kosovo join the European Union, because the citizens of each member state possess complete freedom to travel, live, work, and own property anywhere in the European Union, and Brussels stands ready to protect their right to do so.
<idioterna> najbolj smesno v notranji politiki EU je to "odpiranje mej"
<idioterna> ko razvite drzave ala UK za nekaj casa ne dovolijo prostega pretoka ljudi iz novo pridruzenih clanic
<idioterna> in pol so zdej odprl za romune in bolgare
<idioterna> in ni noben prsu.
<idioterna> angleski jelincici pa cist penasti vsi
<idioterna> kako bojo horde slovanov zavzele anglijo
<idioterna> podobn k pr nas
<yang> idioterna: mors vedt, da je tam ze okol pol miljona poljakov slo, cim so odprli meje
<yang> pa ogromno priseljencev imajo iz muslimanskih drzav tudi
<idioterna> pol miljona ja haha
<idioterna> nc kej dost ni blo preseljevanja zarad odprtih mej
<idioterna> pol miljona poljakov je vec kot jih je s poljske odslo
<yang> mislim imeli so politiko, da so ljudje se priseljevali izkljucno zaradi ohlapnih socialnih pravic, in so dobivali nadomestila itd. so morali potem restrikcije uvesti
<yang> trend je da zahodnoevropske drzave zdaj zelijo, da se k njim preseljujejo strokovnjaki
<yang> zaradi povecane brezposelnosti v drzavah EU, saj vidis kaj je Svica sedaj naredila
<yang> v Svici imajo pod 3% brezposelnost
<yang> povprecje v EU pa je okol 10-12%
<idioterna> ja ce krsis zakon je easy met nizko brezposelnost
<yang> recimo Avstija ma okol 5-6%
<yang> Grcija ze okol 30% nekje
<yang> tko da se skupno zgliha na tistih 11%
<idioterna> brezposelnost ni odvisna od drzav
<idioterna> ampak od ljudi
<yang> ja glede na drzavljane se steje
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] China Goes Crazy For Ubuntu, Downloads More Than 1.5 Million Copies  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n9LOrO6V1UM/number-of-ubuntu-downloads-in-china
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to.. 0.01% kitajcev?
<sasa84> joujou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> juhu idioterna :)
<sasa84> ej, pogledala sem star wars (prvi film)... se še kej splača pogledat?
<sasa84> a veš d je zanimiv film...kr drži te poonc
<idioterna> zlo klisejski je
<idioterna> kaksne filme mas pa rada?
<yang> sasa84: glej 4,5,6,1,2,3
<sasa84> idioterna, ...najraj mam kšne drame
<yang> sasa84: ti jih bom par napisal v query
<sasa84> od režiserjev mi je všeč almodovar, pasolini, von trier...tud tarkovski
<idioterna> sasa84: joj trier
<idioterna> a si ze gledala melanholijo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Use Sound Switcher to Quickly Switch Audio Inputs/Outputs in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lJFAzO8W3TI/sound-switcher-app-ubuntu
<sasa84> idioterna, mhm
<sasa84> čeprav lom valov je pa res top šit
<zdobersek> hola sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuuu zdobersek ;)
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> no sej tut europa je super
<sasa84> sicer pa... mogoče mi je najljubši film govori z njo od almodovarja
<idioterna> men je od njega todo sobre mi madre najbl kul
<sasa84> mojmu kolegu tud :)
<zdobersek> Zoe yyyyy :'/
<yang> tale je tut zanimiv film http://www.kolosej.si/filmi/film/morje_v_meni/
<Pepelka> Kolosej - Filmi - Morje v meni
<yang> sem mislil, da je tudi od almodovarja, pa vidim da je drug reziser
<yang> http://iptorrents.ru/details.php?id=789722
<idioterna> yang: dobr film o tem mas na youtube
<idioterna> yang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slZnfC-V1SY
<Pepelka> Terry Pratchett: Choosing To Die (2011) - Full Documentary - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this documentary Terry Pratchett discusses his Alzheimer's and how it is slowly eroding away his life and his talent. He meets others with medical conditi...«
<dz0ny> .sc FAUL & Wad Ad vs Pnau - Changes
<jablana> FAUL & Wad Ad vs Pnau - Changes(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/faul-official/changes-feat-wad-ad ♥66,198 ▶2,875,269
<zdobersek> strom much?
<dz0ny> overload
<dz0ny> ta ti po moje bolj vsec https://soundcloud.com/etcetcmusic/faul-wad-ad-vs-pnau-changes
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-09
<upd> http://cicret.com/wordpress/
<Pepelka> Cicret Bracelet - The Future is Now
<Pepelka> »With the Cicret Bracelet, you can make your skin your new touchscreen. Do whatever you want on your arm! Check out our website.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: elementary Freya Beta 2 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ngrc7koLlVE/elementary-freya-beta-2-released
<upd> http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/1243441-did-a-tactical-nuke-just-go-off-in-ukraine-big-explosion-rocks-donetsk/?utm_content=buffer8721a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Pepelka> Did a Tactical Nuke Just Go Off in Ukraine? Big Explosion Rocks Donetsk
<Pepelka> »On Sunday night, a YouTube video was being shared of an alleged tactical nuclear weapon going off in Donetsk, Ukraine.«
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> > "I forgot my bag in a modern art museum. Today it won first prize."
<mihaweb> haha
<zdobersek> https://gelio.livejournal.com/193025.html
<Pepelka> Gelio (Степанов Слава) - An-225 Mriya is the world’s largest aircraft (English version)
<Pepelka> »An-225 Mriya (which is referred to Dream from Ukrainian) is the heaviest airlift cargo aircraft ever taken off in the sky. The maximum takeoff weight makes 640 tons. An-225 was designed, due to the necessity to create the air transport system for the Soviet reusable Space Shuttle Buran. This is…«
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> oj pitastrudl, elow napsy
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<Sky[x]> dober dan vsem skupaj ;)
<sasa84> ooo mihaweb:)
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<sasa84> Sky[x]: sem prebrala...kr kul je :)
<Sky[x]> tnx
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> fantje, jst Å¡e zmer oklevam ker fon it iskat ta tedn :P
<Sky[x]> nexus5 al pa motorola ?: >
<zdobersek> a bos tekla do tja?
<slax0r> nokia 3310
<sasa84> dz0ny ni navdušen nad htc 610, navija bl za lg g3 s... jst pa zdej že gledam lg g2, k je cela mašina...sam mal dražji :P
<Sky[x]> sej zdj je res mal jeba kaj kupt k je vse old al pa vs dost novo :>
<dz0ny> sam tist je 2 leti star že
<sasa84> sam ma 2 giga rama, hud motorček...
<sasa84> edin to je, d je 2 let star
<slax0r> seveda, nekaj takega je musthave: http://www.lolhome.com/img_big/hipster-iphone-headset.jpg
<pitastrudl> pa sej 610 spet ni tok močan kokr se spomnim
<sasa84> govorim za lg 2ko, da je močan
<sasa84> 4jedrni 2,26 GHz procesor
<sasa84> 2 giga rama
<pitastrudl> kater cpu ima
<pitastrudl> 800?
<sasa84> to maš pol mir za 2 let...če ne crkne :P
<slax0r> pitastrudl: Krait 400
<sasa84> System chip:
<sasa84>     Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 MSM8974
<sasa84> Processor:
<sasa84> Quad core, 2260 MHz, Krait 400
<pitastrudl> ja snapdragon 800 ja
<pitastrudl> to sm vprašu :P
<sasa84> :P
<pitastrudl> zdej bo 810 kmal vn
<slax0r> pitastrudl: ne, ti si vprasal cpu, ne chipset :P
<pitastrudl> aja :P
<sasa84> gs 3 s ma pa snapdragon 400
<pitastrudl> chipset pa 805?
<slax0r> drgac pa, gsmarena.com
<sasa84> ja... to stran bi lohk že bookmarkala :P
<pitastrudl> ja vem za to stran ja
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d jo vsak dan 10x pogledam :P
<Sky[x]> dons kupt telefon je ko vcasih ko si komp kupoval :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<sasa84> dejansko res :D
<sasa84> cela kolobocija :D
<pitastrudl> mam s4, se kr dobr drži
<slax0r> meh, js ne kompliciram
<pitastrudl> pomoje Å¡e lep cajt nebom zamenu telefona
<slax0r> k gre rakom zvizgat, grem do kolega k dela u stacuni, daj neki kaj je trenutno top, pa konc
<pitastrudl> heh
<Sky[x]> kako lahko na tv odprem youtube ne morm pa odpret ene strani grrr
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> brezveze se mi zdi izgubljat cas za telefon, ce ga na koncu itak koristim sam za klice, smse, maile, in da kaj pobrowsam, morda preberem kaksno knjigo, to je pa to
<slax0r> to pa zmore ze itak skor vsak dan danes
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: jaz že dva telefona kupil od zadnjega nakupa računalnika :)
<mihaweb> pri računalniku me zadnje čase samo količina rama gane, to kupujem :D
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: ves da jst tud pomoje :)
<Sky[x]> galaxy nexus 3 pa nexus 5 :D
<mihaweb> gallaxy s1, lg 3
<slax0r> a to use kupujete na kes, ali prek ponudnika z temi obroki in ne vem kaj se vse?
<mihaweb> stari core2 laptop se dobro drži :)
<Sky[x]> dobr to :)
<mihaweb> slax0r: odvisno, zdaj na obroke
<sasa84> slax0r: jst bom zdej prvič na obroke
<sasa84> ne vem pa kolk ne dajem za fon...mi je mal škoda dat po 400, 500 €
<slax0r> saj tile obroki so fajn, sam kaj k odplacas telefon ni vec skor nic vreden :/
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ram pa more ssd
<dz0ny> i cant have it enough :)
<mihaweb> slax0r: to je pač leasing, ko odplačaš, ga daš mami, pa novega na obroke vzameš :D
<sasa84> lg 2, k je 252€ bi res še maximum dala...pa še 40€ minusa, k mam tiste točke zvestobe
<slax0r> mihaweb: potem si moram uzet se kak teden dni dopusta da mamo naucim z pametnimi telefoni delat ;)
<sasa84> lol
<mihaweb> slax0r: jaz sem svojo že k ar
<mihaweb> sasa84: začela sva s tablicami, pa še vseen je pr telefonu mal panike delala
<sasa84> jst mam itak zdej sony xperia u... kar dobim v roke bo bolš :P
<slax0r> nima interesa.. js pa tut ne bom silil :)
<sasa84> ja sej :)
<sasa84> jst moje tud ne...že smsa ne zna poslat pa jo bomo zdej s pametnimi telefoni silil :D
<mihaweb> slax0r: veš kak je ponosna pol pr svojih prijateljicah pa sorodnicah :D
<mihaweb> ko obvlada :D
<slax0r> omg, ko smo ji pokazal kako se smsi posiljajo na eni stari nokii, zdaj se sam smsi letijo
<slax0r> ko telefon zapisak za sms, sploh ne rabim gledat k vem da je mama
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> ves, tk kt tisto, you know you live in the 2000s, when you mom invites you to lunch over email, no, skor tak
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 810 je že kar nekaj časa zunaj :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<Sky[x]> kje naj clovk najde motivacijo za dokoncat en projekt k ze zdj ve da je fail da bo glava bolele se pa jos ko bo delal to packarijo :(
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡e mnenje CrazyLemon glede stvari :P
<CrazyLemon> najdi motivacijo v denarju!
<sasa84> ujeja Sky[x]
<sasa84> uuu, gud motivejšn CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm svoje mnenje že večkrat povedal jasno in glasno! ne bo se spet ponovila zgodba z laptopi!
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> pa sej veš dd si moj piki...sam kaj k navijaš za htc in kter mi bo bl u roko sedu :P
<sasa84> to se zmer ne obnese CrazyLemon :\
<sasa84> moje roke niso zadosten kriterij
<sasa84> *sam povem*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne navijam za htc :)
<sasa84> gs 3 al g2? :P
<CrazyLemon> navijam za 3 lte.. moar ram! :)
<sasa84> lg 2 ma več rama kt 3 lte :D
<CrazyLemon> kako več če pa oba mata 2gb :)
<CrazyLemon> evo sasa84 ..idealen telefon http://www.motorola.com/us/moto-g-2nd-gen-pdp-2/Moto-G-2nd-Gen./moto-g-second-gen-buy.html  za ta denar
<Pepelka> Moto G (2nd Gen.) by Motorola
<Pepelka> »Designed by me with Moto Maker.«
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 180 USD EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 159.04 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ma đabe!
<sasa84> aja...oba mata 2gb :P
<sasa84> ja, slišm same pohvale...sam pr nas ga ni
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<CrazyLemon> no je..sam je mal dražji pa ne vem kako je z garancijo pri expansysu
<CrazyLemon> jao sasa84 ..kaj pa ubuntu phone bq aquaris E4.5!!!
<CrazyLemon> samo 169,90€ !
<sasa84> ja...bi ga mela, sam...
<zdobersek> w/ Scopes
<zdobersek> from a bloody astronaut!
<zdobersek> sam ... Ubuntu ...
<zdobersek> .gif meeeh
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> hah! you are meeeh!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: galaxy 4 me pa pride 8€ na mesc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahko pa kupiš nekaj popolnoma drugega
<CrazyLemon> recimo http://www.bolha.com/poslovna-oprema/igralni-avtomati/fliper/fliper-star-trek-the-next-generation-1297161094.html?aclct=142340370
<Pepelka> Fliper Star Trek - The next generation :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Brezhiben! http://www.ipdb.org/machine.cgi?id=2357 tel. 041 363 586«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ali celo http://www.bolha.com/storitve/cvetlicarstvo-vrtnarstvo/vrtnarstvo/vrtna-vrata-1272372563.html
<Pepelka> VRTNA VRATA :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Nudimo pocinkane, plastificirane, pletene, panelne mreže, ter ograjna vrata za ograjo.Na voljo so različne višine pletiv in panelov:100, 120, 125, 150,«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne maram cene po dogovoru
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: midva sva mela tud po dogovoru
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no sej
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> ...
<sasa84> kar si hitu
<CrazyLemon> pa tip se ima za kralja !
<sasa84> hotu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ti se tud obnašaš kt princeska...so what!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak ne uporabljam tega naziva!
<CrazyLemon> razn na določenih forumih!
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<sasa84> ja ok..to vemo
<sasa84> ma pustmo stat
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> oo ja ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj pol pravš...
<sasa84> kaj boš za pusta? :P
<idioterna> zmesan citrus.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jagodična iz špara
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lansk let si bil že marelična
<CrazyLemon> !g jagodična spar
<Pepelka> Sparove točke zvestobe - VitHit (Brocky in Jagodična) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVnegIuXLFU
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si lahko brocky :D
<sasa84> jajčevec? :P
<sasa84> al pa česnuh :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Borzon: Težava z priklopom diska nazaj na prvotno mesto  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6285/tezava-z-priklopom-diska-nazaj-na-prvotno-mesto
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Borzon: RE: Težava z priklopom diska nazaj na prvotno mesto  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42766#Comment_42766
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: elementary OS Freya Beta 2 available For Download [Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/L4E4HAODQPw/elementary-os-freya-beta-2-available.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Težava z priklopom diska nazaj na prvotno mesto  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42767#Comment_42767
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj si se odločila? s4 ali lg g2 ?
<sasa84> nism se še...sam lg2 zgleda d ma bolš specifikacije
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak kateri ti je lepši :D
<sasa84> lg2
<sasa84> samsung je k en kramp :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 go for g2 pol
<CrazyLemon> pa ne spremenit mnenja čez 5s :D
<CrazyLemon> samsungi pa ja.. so mal plastični :D
<sasa84> sej ne vem...al bom šla jutr al kdaj do telekoma, d vse to uredim... morm it še fotr zravn, k bova mela skup naročnino
<CrazyLemon> ampak imajo dobre kamere pa hw.. večinoma :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr zdaj pojdi! ne odlašat!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> Radio	Stereo FM radio with RDS
<CrazyLemon> oo ja! to je pa no brainer! g2 ima stereo fm!!
<sasa84> ?
<zdobersek> !
<dz0ny> drugs
<zdobersek> bike
<slax0r> a DLS al ka hudica je ze ta "hitra posta" pusti kak listek ce te ni doma ko imajo dostavo?
<CrazyLemon> stereo fm is better than drugs!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: obviously you never tried E before :P
<pitastrudl> sasa84 raje uzem g2 k ma bolši chipset
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ponavadi te pokličejo kje si :)
<slax0r> ja in ce nisi na razpolago?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r verjetno poskusijo naslednji dan.. ne vem - vedno sem bil na razpolago tudi če nisem bil doma mi je prinesel tam kjer sem tisti trenutek bil
<CrazyLemon> sicer je bil dnd pa Å¡e tista druga firma.. ne spomnim se katera
<CrazyLemon> dpd*
<CrazyLemon> dhl!
<yang> IlIlIlIlIlIlI: a tole si videl o RPI (k si se zadnjic zanimal) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7QhRp5B4eg#t=12m30s
<Pepelka> Joshua Gay & Richard M. Stallman @ Libreplanet 2013 # 1/2 - slovenski podnapisi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Joshua Gay from FSF announces Richard M. Stallman on Libreplanet conference 23 March 2013 in Boston, MA. Slovene subtitles are available in Youtube caption s...«
<CrazyLemon> o bog!
<CrazyLemon> please forgive him!
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: nisem, tnx, bom cel talk pogledal
<yang> v dveh delih je
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang, CrazyLemon: talk je iz 2013, Broadcom je since odprl te driverje
<CrazyLemon> .imdb better call saul
<jabuk> Better Call Saul (TV Series 2015– ) 60 min Comedy Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.7/10 (2,898 glasov) MT: 8 user
<jabuk> The trials and tribulations of criminal lawyer, Saul Goodman, in the time leading up to establishing his strip-mall law office in Albuquerque, New Mexico.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2066001433/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3032476/
<zdobersek> SAAAUUUUUUUUULLL
<CrazyLemon> za vse ljubitelje breaking bad
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: INRIX Traffic Data Integrated into First Ubuntu Smartphone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FLAyKQ7wmFQ/inrix-traffic-data-integrated-first-ubuntu-smartphone
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Ayreon_The_Theory_Of_Everything?id=Bhhtaffq5j4dhjhp4fpybcvqxf4
<Pepelka> Ayreon: The Theory Of Everything - Glasba v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X5LAxeLD4g
<Pepelka> Sex & Relationships - The Idiot's Guide to Smart People - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How to deal with smart people, sex and relationships. WATCH MORE Idiot's Guide to Smart People - http://goo.gl/4qPIUH SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: htt...«
<CrazyLemon> lol.. 1. get consent 2. use a condom :D
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> v ubuntu imam python3.4, in mi noče zaznat import sqlalchemy
<pitastrudl> ne nadje modula
<pitastrudl> čeprav inštaliram z pip install sqlalchemy
<pitastrudl> s/nadje/najde
<dz0ny> pip2
<dz0ny> python2
<zdobersek> Go
<dz0ny> pip python3
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: jaz bi Å¡e venv prej pognal
<dz0ny> k tole globalno pacat je muka
<pitastrudl> dz0ny sm pol instaliru z pip3
<pitastrudl> sam nevem kje naj najdm modul k ga pip ne najde
<dz0ny> sigh
<dz0ny> pip je python3
<dz0ny> pip2 je python2
<dz0ny> tistega modula ni za python3 sem 99% :)
<dz0ny> rajši python2 delaj
<pitastrudl> dz0ny sam je skripta narjena v python 3.4
<tadej> !seen malimiha
<tadej> mamo kak seen tle?
<tadej> seen malimiha
<sasa84> jouuu, helouuu bičiz! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> .seen malimiha
<lynxlynxlynx> tadej: zgleda ne
<zdobersek> mihaweb maybe?
<CrazyLemon> .videl malimiha
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> slovenščina ppl..slovenščina!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pa lajka nage punce na fejsbukih!
<Sky[x]> :D
<sasa84> .videl CrazyLemon
<jabuk> sasa84: CrazyLemon je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 5 minut nazaj z sporočilom: Sky[x] pa lajka nage punce na fejsbukih!
<sasa84> ne radi :P
<sasa84> LOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne!
<sasa84> .videl Sky[x]
<jabuk> sasa84: Sky[x] je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 6 minut nazaj z sporočilom: :D
<sasa84> .videl dz0ny
<jabuk> sasa84: dz0ny je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 uri nazaj z sporočilom: rajši python2 delaj
<sasa84> .videl sasa84
<jabuk> sasa84: Kdaj si se zadnjič pogledal/a v ogledalo?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> zdej pa neham :P
<CrazyLemon> ne no..kr nadaljuj
<CrazyLemon> its soooooooo fun
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> mah, ti boti so preveč oldskool :P
<sasa84> sm misnla, d bo Å¡e kej tko zanimivga kt ta prvi :\
<sasa84> oooo R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> dajte kake bolj zanimive odgovore dat no :P
<R33D3M33R> OooOoooOOooo sasa84  :)
<R33D3M33R> in kak kaj prevajanje Ubuntuja? :P
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<sasa84> does it work? :$
<sasa84> sam pr CrazyLemon :\
 * CrazyLemon humps sasa84 
<R33D3M33R> hahaha XD
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> zakaj si pa zalostna
<idioterna> a bi rajs da bi vsi po teb planil?
<sasa84> ma ja idioterna... vsaj na dz0ny sem še računala :\
<CrazyLemon> žalostno oprsje, žalostna sasa84 :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tko je... bog naju na sprednji strani ni glih bajno obdaril ...
<idioterna> kva ma pa bog s tem
<idioterna> sploh pa
<sasa84> kdaj bo slalom? 22.15?
<idioterna> z nutelo se da vse to popravt
<CrazyLemon> bog je za vse odgovoren! vse!
<sasa84> idioterna: z nutello?
 * sasa84 se gre mazat
<idioterna> ja, da si na sprednji strani obdarjen
<idioterna> ja po jeziku se mors mazat
<idioterna> da se naus kje drugje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žalostno oprsje + nutella = srečna sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: poliž me
<idioterna> k nau delal
<sasa84> aja...to pa ni zanimiv
<idioterna> ja ja ja to ne gre tko hitr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lih sm jedu nutello :/
<idioterna> pozret mors ene 40 kil nutele
<sasa84> sm misnla, da se namažem, pol pa CrazyLemon poliže
<idioterna> pa inzulin si mors prstimat
<idioterna> pol pa spredi ratajo
<idioterna> velike reci.
<sasa84> ena zihr :D
<idioterna> vsaj ena ja
<CrazyLemon> uniboob?
<idioterna> ce dost pretiravas tut tri
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> monoboob?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a to je tko kt unicorn?
<sasa84> na sred začne nova rast? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ko smo že pri temu!
 * sasa84 ni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/22/woman-gets-third-boob-jasmine-tridevil_n_5862184.html
<Pepelka> Jasmine Tridevil Gets Third Boob 'Because I Don't Want To Date Anymore' [UPDATE]
<Pepelka> »UPDATE: Jasmine Tridevil's site is linked to a woman who was charged with fraud in the past. Snopes also reports that Tridevil's domain is registered to Alisha Hessler, who runs a "massage parlor" in Florida called Golden Touch which boasts...«
<sasa84> o ou :S
<idioterna> pa ne spet te slovenske novice no
<CrazyLemon> tokrat niso slovenske! sam zate so angleške!
<lynxlynxlynx> sej jih maš lahko naravno več
<lynxlynxlynx> predstavljaj si prašiča, samo da smo malo bolj zakrneli
<lynxlynxlynx>  supernumerary nipples are diagnosed at a rate of 1 in 18 males and 1 in approximately 50 female humans
<lynxlynxlynx> tko da ja, če bi bil tale kanal reprezentativen, bi en tlele mel tri niple
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ..we are looking at you
<zdobersek> good, because I'm holding a mirror
<lynxlynxlynx> In other cases, accessory breasts have been known to lactate, as illustrated in a woodcut showing a child nursing at ectopic breast tissue on the lateral thigh
<lynxlynxlynx> najdl so jih pa že na stopalu
<lynxlynxlynx> dost wikipedie za en dan
 * sasa84 prišepne na kanalu, da ma Sky[x] tri niple
<sasa84> grem mal off
<sasa84> :P
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> sasa84: ne naju izdat bodo vsi vedl za naju :P
<dz0ny> zamudu vse
<yang> jasmine je fake, a se nisi nasel clanka, kjer linkajo pravo in ponarejeno fotko :) ?
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fake je..torej nisi nič zamudu
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t635692
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is Bq’s Exclusive Ubuntu Phone Case Accessory  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/857paHl6EII/bq-ubuntu-phone-official-case-accessory
<dz0ny> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/10834981_10152711716880875_8758948657914740654_o.jpg
<dz0ny> saša sam zate ^^
<CrazyLemon> saša gleda slalom
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle kdaj delov facebookb login/connect ? :>
<yang> dz0ny: a so domaci ?
 * yang se sline cedijo
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: a iz nule? nope
<Sky[x]> sej zanima me bolj kako pohendlat
<Sky[x]> ko ti user ne sprejme email permission pa ga se vseeno spusti naprej :)
<dz0ny> usvariš zahtevek api_key pa kaj želiš (pravice)od userja >redirectaš userja
<dz0ny> in pol mogoče nazaj kaj sobiš :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a un js pa nočeš ponucat
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kater ?
<dz0ny> od fb
<Sky[x]> to zdj gledam :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny: ful lepi krofi :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: tako je...slalom :D
<Sky[x]> jst bi tud krofe :(
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-10
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKU0qDpu3AM
<Pepelka> The One Ring Explained. (Lord of the Rings Mythology Part 2) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »LotR Wallpapers: https://www.patreon.com/creation?hid=1664467&u=227816 Official discussion at: http://www.reddit.com/r/CGPGrey/comments/2vauf7/the_one_ring_e...«
<napsy> zdj stekam :D
<zdobersek> puny human
<napsy> kr awesome zgodba :D
<zdobersek> napsy: MOAR https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxgsxaFWWHQ
<Pepelka> The Lord of the Rings Mythology Explained - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Before you see the final Hobbit Movie, learn about the mythology of The Lord of The Rings universe Wallpapers from the video available at Patreon: http://www...«
<napsy> kul :)
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 2.km  Z od Å ENTJERNEJA @10/02/2015 08:37:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.31+E
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: CW se je mal izboljsal glede FPS, yay \o/
<LorD_DDooM> I'm sorry slax0r, I can't hear your over the sound of so many  cER-PPS and cSSRM6s.
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: PPS?
<LorD_DDooM> PPC
<LorD_DDooM> PPCs
<slax0r> surat...
<slax0r> drgac pa, probaj droppat proti IS, thunderbolt PPC spam, firestarter SPL spam, _everywhere_ :D
<LorD_DDooM> Tok ste slabi, da niti IS ne morete več napadat, vas morajo drugi klanovci varovat okol mej.
<slax0r> se bomo menl k bomo lahk dejansko sami izbiral planete za napadat :)
<napsy> http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html
<Pepelka> No Big Bang? Quantum equation predicts universe has no beginning
<Pepelka> »(Phys.org) —The universe may have existed forever, according to a new model that applies quantum correction terms to complement Einstein's theory of general relativity. The model may also account for dark matter and dark energy, resolving multiple problems at once.«
<napsy> kok smo lahka bli tolk slepi :/
<lynxlynxlynx> shit's hard
<zdobersek> shit never occurred
<napsy> shit always existed
<lynxlynxlynx> . These terms keep the universe at a finite size, and therefore give it an infinite age.
<lynxlynxlynx> tole vemo, da ni res
<yang> RSLO1 oddaja intelekta o spletnem kriminalu
<idioterna> ful hvala k si javu!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je falcon9 uspešno pristal??
<CrazyLemon> ah...spet je postponed
<yang> hm ta tip k predava mi  je ful znan po glasu
<yang> pa tut po nacinu govorjenja
<idioterna> ja najbrz je gorazd bozic
<sasa84> heloouuuu bejbs!
<yang> ne, en stajerc
<sasa84> :D
<yang> kle iz nasga naselja verjetn
<yang> k ima psa z imenom "Duke" pa je rekel, da mu je dal zato tak ime, k so mu vsec Duccati motorji
<sasa84_> ups, padla
<yang> Vsekakor je zanimivo, da pravijo da je ucinkovita zascita pred spletnim kriminalom anti-virusni program :)
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<yang> nek drug fant je ta ki govori, ima pa cisto podoben glas, kot ta moj sosed tule
<yang> zgleda sta oba iz istega konca
<zdobersek> what
<sasa84_> say whaaaaaat
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek, piki moj
 * sasa84_ pristavi đezvo na šporhet
<zdobersek> HEYAAA
<yang> .q linux-firmware-nonfree
<yang> .apt linux-firmware-nonfree
<jabuk> linux-firmware-nonfree {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<yang> kam hudica je zginil ta fajl na debianu
<yang> -paket
<idioterna> pa sej ne rabs tega
<idioterna> ce je nonfree
<yang> ja error javlja
<zdobersek> you'll be freeeee
<zdobersek> HACKER
<zdobersek> YOU'LL BE FREEEEE-HEE-HEEE -HEEEEEEEEEEEE
<yang> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.18.4-vs2.3.7.1
<yang> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8107e-2.fw for module r8169
<yang> ok to je sicer custom kernel
<idioterna> pa to je warning
<idioterna> ni error
<yang> no ampak na forumu pise da "linux-firmware-nonfree" odpravi problem
<zdobersek> rms calls the bullshit man
<zdobersek> .gif bullshit man
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Wf4OAMTAGWaEo/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington bullshit man
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/JF3irgbNDClUY/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington bullshitman
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ybG5Au3UhHv4k/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> there!
<yang> ni niti paketa "linux-firmware-nonfree" niti "firmware-realtek" heh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42768#Comment_42768
<sasa84_> abu abu abu
<miha> sasa84_: :D
<yang> sasa84_: a se bos šemila v uršulo ta vikend ?
<sasa84_> oj miha
<yang> sasa84_: kle pri ljubljani je tudi dober karneval www.stricek.com
<sasa84_> yang: nope :)
<sasa84_> boš vidu kakšna bom na tvoja vrata potrkala! :P
<yang> hehe
<yang> joj, sladkarije za otroke...se dobro da imam nekaj zaloge, ceprav v zadnjih letih pravjo "a dnarja nimate.." kapitalisticni otroci
<napsy> lala
<CrazyLemon> land
<miha> www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/11402633/Dutch-police-catch-cannabis-growers-after-spotting-snow-free-roof.html
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/11402633/Dutch-police-catch-cannabis-growers-after-spotting-snow-free-roof.html
<Pepelka> Dutch police catch cannabis growers after spotting snow-free roof - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »Police in the Netherlands have been identifying cannabis growers from the lack of snow on the roofs of their houses«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Phone Review (BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition): Great OS, Average Hardware  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rhycJBQZwtA/ubuntu-phone-review-bq-aquaris-e45.html
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/Tcroni7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny \o/
<CrazyLemon> sam trije push-upi pa je to to!
<CrazyLemon> pa ene nogavice
<Sky[x]> haha huda :D
<idioterna> prov nc aerodinamicna
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8°C @10.02.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% severozahodnik 3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:33, Kulminacija: 11:20:40, Sončni zahod: 16:24:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 08min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> la la laaaa
<sasa84_> juhu miškice ,)
<Sky[x]> sasa84_: tole ti CrazyLemon posilja http://i.imgur.com/Tcroni7.jpg
<sasa84_> Sky[x]: a to pomen, d pol more tip 5 minut sam modrce odpenjat? čaka ga isto razočaranje kt pr enmu :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: face it!
<zdobersek> delayed disappointment
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud 8 (Server) Released With Usability Improvements, Favorites Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/75UfihBAaeQ/owncloud-8-server-released-with.html
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon, ker fon pol vzamem? :P
<zdobersek> njegovga!
 * sasa84_ zbeži, ker bo CrazyLemon začel metat cipele za mano :P
<sasa84_> zdobersek: on ma winddows phone
<sasa84_> double d-sound serious
<sasa84_> sounds
<sasa84_> zdobersek: a bi midva en kofetk?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: prepozn
<sasa84_> ou :o
<zdobersek> mimogrede, baje delajo avdicijo za Slovenija ima homofobe 2015
<sasa84_> a zdobbie pol ne more pančat? :o
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/enakopravnost-zakonskih-zvez-ze-v-17-drzavah.html
<Pepelka> Enakopravnost zakonskih zvez že v 17 državah
<Pepelka> »Pravice istospolnih: Sta se slovenska politika in družba od leta 2012 toliko spremenili, da bi se sprememba lahko udejanila? «
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ne :\
 * sasa84_ je za novi zakonik! :P
<sasa84_> tko se bo lohk CrazyLemon poročil z ubuntulog
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ubuntu phone.. jutri ob 9.00 se začne prodaja
<sasa84_> ooo
 * yang ni navdusen nad ubuntu phone
<dz0ny> yang: a unga petra poznaš?
<yang> ne
<yang> katerega ?
<dz0ny> z cubox vceri
<yang> ne
<dz0ny> dr dipl inž ele je :)
<yang> ok
<yang> ne poznam nobenega  drdiplinž
<dz0ny> zgleda neki prov delam da takim razlagam :>
<dz0ny> sam to sm hotu rečt
<yang> dz0ny: nabav si se utilite, ce rad hackas
<sasa84_> dz0ny: ti si itak tko dobr k krof! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.occupygpl.org/
<Pepelka> Occupy GPL! - The movement to encourage the usage of permissive open source licenses.
<Pepelka> »The movement to encourage the usage of permissive open source licenses.«
<dz0ny> yang: mah ze tko mi vse nabira prah
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: haha
<dz0ny> za snappy se zanima ker mi reši server problem
<dz0ny> ker res ni lušno pisat fixe za 10,100,1000 serverjev
<yang> dz0ny: pa saj to so majhne zadeve ;)
<dz0ny> to da maš rollback je zlata vredno
<dz0ny> pa ne kvazi docker like
<sasa84_> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-rGtrkKoH8
<Pepelka> Sam Smith - Stay With Me (Darkchild Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Stay With Me (Darkchild Version)" by Sam Smith was nominated for the 57th Annual Grammy Awards for Record of the Year, Song of the Year and Best Pop Solo Per...«
<sasa84_> ne radi :\
<dz0ny> .sc Sam Smith - Stay With Me (Darkchild Version)
<jabuk> Sam Smith -Stay With Me(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/mmmusic/sam-smith-stay-with-me ♥0 ▶0
<sasa84_> :*
<sasa84_> poglejte tole https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155157517040246&set=a.171667355245.253348.745875245&type=1
<Pepelka> Andres Manniste - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Andres Manniste posted this photo on 2015-02-09. 7 likes. 3 comments. 4 shares.«
<sasa84_> LOL
<yang> sasa84_: ti je vsec Neil Young ?
<idioterna> on je anti-christian
<yang> ah cisto sem zamocil
<yang> Neil Diamond
<dz0ny> lol https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10476364_642965622475365_6185040735243073267_n.jpg?oh=10c41535566f96a15dd9c44e40796ff3&oe=55627AB8
<idioterna> who the fuck je neil diamond
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a tle koga poznaš https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10359567_642967502475177_259029983458830841_n.jpg?oh=654d47fa52bff29556b7d48a91615426&oe=554FCD50&__gda__=1431166317_e765f5d357592373b502493b391944f2
<yang> idioterna: WP
<CrazyLemon> neil diamond je napisal wordpress?
<yang> idioterna: ti pa nis dost po hrvaskih hotelih hodu se mi zdi
<yang> tm so vedno one man bandi spilal pesmi neila younga
<yang> neila diamonda
<yang> whatever
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a uporabljaš spotify ?
<dz0ny> in zakaj ne?
<sasa84_> dz0ny: noben mi ni znan... un zadi v avtu pa ni daki a ne? :D
<sasa84_> yang: poslušala sem sinead o'connor tud k je raztrgala papeževo fotko :P
<sasa84_> če je huda muska, je huda muska
<sasa84_> kwa ma to veze :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: se mi je zdel da si ti sam na obiske šla k žlahti :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bh4mvJ5jUg
<Pepelka> Pitch Perfect 2 – Official Trailer 2 (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pitch Perfect 2 – Official Trailer 2 (HD) In Cinemas May 2015 http://pitchperfect2-uk.tumblr.com/ Follow – http://www.facebook.com/PitchPerfectMovieUK The Ba...«
<yang> joj sasa84_ se dobro da noben zupnik ne uporablja ubuntu , ce bi te videl kaj pises :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny: a je moj žlahtovc kje na slik al kaj? :D
<sasa84_> [20:25:18] <CrazyLemon> neil diamond je napisal wordpress?
<sasa84_> LOL
<yang> hahaha
<yang> zdej ga pa ze biksate
<CrazyLemon> [20:18:19] <idioterna> who the fuck je neil diamond [20:22:52] <yang> idioterna: WP
<CrazyLemon> he said it
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. ker sem komaj junior hipster
<CrazyLemon> komaj sm očala dobu.. počasi
<sasa84_> yang: sinead o'connor je pa res zakon
<yang> sasa84_: hm ne vem, mene pa ni prepricala s svojo muzko, sicer ne poznam kaj dosti diskografije njene
<yang> nothing compares to youuuu
<sasa84_> yang: da ti rataš katoliš, bi bil zihr skrajnež :P
<yang> ja verjetn
<yang> I am in the church of Emacs
<dz0ny> .yt staralfur sigur ros
<jabuk> Sigur Rós - Starálfur (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlPtmws131o ♥197 ▶31,919
<sasa84_> dz0ny: tole zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Zp84XH6Eo
<Pepelka> Beck - Heart Is A Drum - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download “Heart is a Drum” from the GRAMMY Album of the Year award winning ‘Morning Phase’: http://smarturl.it/morning iTunes:http://smarturl.it/morning. Ama...«
 * sasa84_ zamuva z dz0ny
<sasa84_> ps: avstralija bo tekmovala na evroviziji :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats so great about spotify?
<dz0ny> men to da ti predalga musko k ti je všeč
<dz0ny> pač recommendation engine
<dz0ny> pa te tematske fore
<dz0ny> glasba za zvečer, zjutraj, nedelja, top eu
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> .yt Purity Ring - push pull
<jabuk> Purity Ring - push pull (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiV0RN0mPSk ♥8,003 ▶866,691
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ^^
<dz0ny> .yt take me to church - hozier
<jabuk> Hozier - Take Me To Church (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw ♥615,023 ▶102,877,536
<dz0ny> lahko se greva pa tud to :>
<sasa84_> jaaaa, tale komad od hizierja mi je tooop!
<sasa84> ups, spet bom kregana z yang strani, ker mi je ta komad všeč :\
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne počnejo vsi tega? predlagajo ec :)
<CrazyLemon> etc
<dz0ny> mah drezer je cudn
<yang> men je kul pr youtube, ko ti "predlaga" se podobne komade
<yang> iz zanra
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42769#Comment_42769
<CrazyLemon> yang vsi servicei počnejo enako :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os8V1EZNI8A
<Pepelka> The Guy who Survived on Pizza for 25 Years - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to Munchies here: http://bit.ly/Subscribe-to-MUNCHIES A few months, ago, a guy named Dan Janssen made international headlines after we interviewed ...«
<CrazyLemon> tip je pameten.. ne rabiš se vsak dan spraševat kaj boš naredil za kosilo/večerjo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a leta 26 je pa crknu?
<lynxlynxlynx> *umrl
<CrazyLemon> ti povem čez 13min :D
<CrazyLemon> sam madona bi  zdaj pasala ena pizza :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> diabetik je :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mora bit precej dolgočasno življenje
<lynxlynxlynx> pice pač ne moreš enostavno naredit kjerkoli
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš pečice za pico.. baje da lahko tudi v ponvi narediš pico
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 13.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/02/2015 21:41:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+16.02+E
<yang> CrazyLemon: daj video kako nardis pico v ponvi :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt pizza in a pan
<jabuk> Easy Pan Pizza - Foolproof Crust - Healthier, Low-Fat Pan Pizza! (11 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-jcIWwTbJg ♥2,658 ▶454,382
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<yang> sej bi bla dobra trzna nisa "pridite k nam, pecemo pice v ponvi !"
<yang> to je pa kr experiment microwave+ponva
<yang> american pizza recipe
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam zgleda jo na koncu da v pečico.. stupid jenny
<yang> CrazyLemon: a bos probal narest po tem receptu ?
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol ponev
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<CrazyLemon> preveč olja za moj okus :)
<yang> men so ponavad pice preslane
<yang> ce bi svojo delal ne bi tolk solil testa
<yang> ne vem kaj je fora, da tok solijo
<CrazyLemon> poudarijo okus
<CrazyLemon> tisti okus ki manjka :D
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: oj, jenny ni kriva. He just wanted kisses
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgflip.com/gk374.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡e vedno ne Å¡tekam :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/2sxi5v/who_is_jenny_and_why_does_everyone_hate_her/
<Pepelka> Who is jenny, and why does everyone hate her? : OutOfTheLoop
<Pepelka> »3676 points and 832 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uffff :D
<dz0ny> don't worry sasa ni taka, sem zihr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa vem.. saša ma rada starejše ... moja sestra je starejša :/
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon: ker fon si že reku? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aquaris e4.5
<lynxlynxlynx> sam tud za ponev rabiš ogenj
<sasa84> dz0ny: a?
<dz0ny> sasa84: sam reku sem, da sem prepričan, glede na oceno osebnosti, da nisi taka da bi varala
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny: nisem Å¡e nikol in upam, da nikol ne bom!
<sasa84> to mi ni ok :\
<zdobersek> NICH GUT
<zdobersek> NICHT*
<CrazyLemon> lol..upa da ne bo nikoli
<CrazyLemon> ja kdo pa odloča če ne ti :D
<CrazyLemon> jenny? :/
<idioterna> i do.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj se je na koncu pol  zgodilo? i wanna know how did it end!!  :D
<dz0ny> everyone is suing everyone
<dz0ny> tko nekak
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje to piše??
<CrazyLemon> piše sam da se ne smejo približat carly
<CrazyLemon> pa da se bosta brata ločila
<dz0ny> http://mylifesuxnow.com/update-tifu-by-reading-my-wifes-text-messages-shes-cheating-on-me-part-3-1/
<Pepelka> UPDATE! TIFU by reading my wife's text messages. She's cheating on me (PART 3.1) - TIFU - My Life Sux Now
<Pepelka> »Message from the site owner: I opened up the comment boxes for anyone who wants to discuss the story. I forgot to activate it previously. For those of you who keep coming back – just want to ask you, what would you like to see on this site? Do you want a TIFU compendium where …«
<dz0ny> there is also book in the making and the movie
<dz0ny> and sex toys
<dz0ny> t-shirts
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> wanmt ore?
<dz0ny> also space x t-50min
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. tale stran ni believeable
<CrazyLemon> ker pravi da je bil pri starših
<CrazyLemon> na redditu pa piše da so starši umrli
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: ker fon? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ aquaris e4.5
<sasa84_> mogoče te bom do jutr še kej vprašala, k nism zihr :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ good.. ker jutri boš imela priložnost kupit telefon
<CrazyLemon> zapomni si
<CrazyLemon> med 9.00 in 16.00
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prilepi link ko bo spacex takeoff
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: bom Å¡la kr do telekoma :P
<sasa84_> tam nimajo tega :P
<sasa84_> pa ne delajo do Å¡tirih ampak Å¡e mal potegnejo :P
<sasa84_> ajm a bizi vuman!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ i get it.. working for god is a full time job
<sasa84_> egzekli!
<sasa84_> vprašej yang
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-ylPYwaA4
<Pepelka> DSCOVR Launch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SpaceX’s customer for the DSCOVR mission is the United States Air Force, in conjunction with NOAA and NASA. In this flight, the Falcon 9 rocket will deliver ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
 * dz0ny needs to reboot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont!
<CrazyLemon> you'll never come back up
<CrazyLemon> we need you
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8YjvHYbZ9w
<Pepelka> Introducing Spot - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spot is a four-legged robot designed for indoor and outdoor operation. It is electrically powered and hydraulically actuated. Spot has a sensor head that hel...«
<CrazyLemon> spot is cool.. but sasa84_ is way cooler
<upd> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#.VNqKMPmG-Ta
<Pepelka> NASA Television | NASA
<Pepelka> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> pa tale spot je že v letih
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga gledal lani
<sasa84_> tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kako je tekel po parkirišču
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ je to počela že leta '80!
<sasa84_> zadnje dni si ful nek kjut
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: pst, 85!
<sasa84_> 84 rojena, bla huda zima...Å¡ele 85 sem bila osvobojena
<CrazyLemon> mmmmhmm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny maan
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimajo
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> launch windows 1s
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> window*
<Sky[x]> spacex nic ne bo danes :(
<dz0ny> jah ce ni pol se prevec goriva pokur
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj če ni
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko launch window 1s.. a bodo v 1s vse opravili
<Sky[x]> ?
<upd> a so spet prekinli
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne začetek poti je natančen
<dz0ny> nem orjo čez 5m
<CrazyLemon> upd ja
<dz0ny> ker bi bla točka kejr morjo satelit dostavit čist drugje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ahh
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<dz0ny> za iss ni problem :)
<CrazyLemon> ker bo ISS takrat miles away
<sasa84_> pridkani bodte
<dz0ny> sam majo tud tam 1s
<sasa84_> rem pančkat
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne gredo na iss
<sasa84_> nočko
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam pa?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ !!
<CrazyLemon> gn !!!
<sasa84_> ja CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> ooo, kok kjut
<CrazyLemon> :$
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 530x dlje kot je iss
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/image1-dscovrl1-orbit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je pol 1s launch window.. tocka kjer morajo satelit dostavit se ne bo premaknila čez 5min..
<CrazyLemon> zemlja pa tudi ne bo naredila hudega premika v tem času
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi it tam menedzirat malo.. ker ocitno nimajo pojma :p
<dz0ny> troll
<dz0ny> a za picopeka :>
<CrazyLemon> lej.. z veseljem bi elonu peku pice.. Z VESELJEM!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še superge bi mu pucal če bi to hotu :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: je kaka opcija da na github pogleda vse commite od ene osebe ?
<Sky[x]> v nekem repositoryu
<Sky[x]> v sarch lepo vtipkas in najde :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-11
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM povej mi da si poslal mere :)
<LorD_DDooM> A gentleman never tells!
<CrazyLemon> good thing you are not a gentleman .. so do tell :)
<CrazyLemon> tole sem danes dobu https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150211_094207.jpg
<CrazyLemon> barve zgledajo awesome :)
<LorD_DDooM> Veličastno.
<CrazyLemon> torej mere.. a si jim poslal da jim napišem da lahko začnejo tiskat ali čakamo nate ...
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nekaj časa boš moral še v Hofer pajkicah skakat okol.
<CrazyLemon> ali bom pa preprosto napisal naj kr tiskajo moj dres.. ti pa se meni ko boš mel čas :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a pol ne bo Castelli dres?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek castelli shmastelli
<LorD_DDooM> Teamplayer extraordinaire ^^
 * CrazyLemon podpira slovensko industrijo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bi naroceval Castelli, pol bi mogoce dal zraven ...
<zdobersek> tko mam pa pac ... delikatno sedisce
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon be like http://i.giphy.com/uPD6M9fj1elG.gif
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM team player bi poslal mere! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si cel eno veliko delikatno sedisce :D
<zdobersek> http://i.giphy.com/yoJC2sk4M3ETEsKZFe.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bq.com/gb/game-ubuntu
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Phone Game
<zdobersek> go swipe yourself
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aquaris e4.5 ! go buy it! hurry up!
<zdobersek> nooooo
<CrazyLemon> "If you're trying to buy the Ubuntu phone, apologies for the server issues! The team are resolving this as quickly as possible"
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84_> no vidš CrazyLemon :P
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @11.02.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% jugozahodnik 0.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:55, Kulminacija: 11:17:32, Sončni zahod: 16:22:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 09min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 4.9°C @11.02.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:19, Kulminacija: 11:18:21, Sončni zahod: 16:23:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 10min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> jeeeeeej
<sasa84_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 1.9°C @11.02.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:03, Kulminacija: 11:17:25, Sončni zahod: 16:22:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 10min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> miha, piki
<miha> sasa84_: <3
<sasa84_> miha: ker fon kupm? :P
<sasa84_> al pa če mejbi ve CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84_> haha :D
<miha> sasa84_: kaj pričakuješ od telefona pa koliko bi dala zanj?
<sasa84_> da mi stvari ne štekajo, da se imenik in smsi odprejo prej kt v 10s, da lohk počekiram mejle in kej odpišem... okol 200€
<sasa84_> pa dropbox in tae fore d mam gor :P
<sasa84_> pa 2048 puzzle :P
<sasa84_> pa z ozadje slikco od CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> se mi zdi, d to Å¡teka pr mojmu :\
<miha> sasa84_: torej kupi poceni nokio z windows
<sasa84_> lol
<miha> ja? poceni android so zanič. od 400 dalje se da kaj dobiti normalnega (npr nexus 5, lg g3 s)
<miha> cenejše telefone ti res ne morem priporočat
<sasa84_> sj mam že izbranga... bom lg g3 s uzela :P
<sasa84_> sam morm CrazyLemon ob živce spravlat :P
<CrazyLemon> miha kje si ti vidu da je nexus 5 400+ ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem že dolgo nisem gledal
<CrazyLemon> lg g3 s pa sploh ni v istem razredu kot nexus 5!
<CrazyLemon> dont compare that crap to nexus man... just dont
<miha> lg g3 s ima boljši fotoaparat kot nexus.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> nexus ima res zanič fotoaparat
<sasa84_> oooo CrazyLemon, pikec :P
<napsy> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 357 € je
<sasa84_> juhuuu dz0ny
<sasa84_> o/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem :)
<dz0ny> hi
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon... kakšne hlače nej si kupm? črne al kšne drueg barve? :P
<dz0ny> ok sm mislu da te hoče kdo oguljufat :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: transparent
<sasa84_> :o
<dz0ny> haha zdej si se pa izdala
<napsy> svetlo rjave
<sasa84_> dz0ny: že tko so eni študentje na vajah preveč pasivni :P
<dz0ny> spodaj brez
<sasa84_> :$
<CrazyLemon> vidiš sasa84_ dz0ny bi te najraje vidu spodaj brez
<CrazyLemon> to pove dosti o tvojem oprsju :/
 * CrazyLemon starts running
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: jst bi rekla, da je dz0ny odrasel moški
<idioterna> a v nasprotju z gnilo limono :)
<sasa84_> ti imaš še zmerej ta sesalni nagon po materinih prsih, dz0ny bi pa akcijo in ne sam jošk gledal :P
<dz0ny> yep, doesn't run from girls of an appropriate age
<idioterna> kaj pa je appropriate age?
<sasa84_> 18+ ?
<sasa84_> če si star tok k dz0ny :D
<sasa84_> al pa 16+
<idioterna> aha no sej to je pa kr ok
<idioterna> sirina
<dz0ny> well kako že gre moja leta -7?
<idioterna> ce si 12 str to ni najbl kul pomoje
<dz0ny> ma ja en drug racun je
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> men je blo grozno ze k sem bil star 17 ona pa 15
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a ti mas ze froca ?
<sasa84_> dz0ny: men je blo tud grozn, k sm bla jst 26, Sky[x] pa 14 :\
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: god no
<Sky[x]> sasa84_: lol :D
<sasa84_> LOL
<idioterna> men pa nikol ni blo nc grozn
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje.. FF v Ubuntu ima en "plugins check", posebna stran ki pove ali so plugini up to date ali ne
<Matthai> meni javlja QuickTime Plug-in - The Videos 3.10.1 plugin handles video and audio streams. - VULNERABLE
<Matthai> kako ta plugin posodobim?
<dz0ny> odstraniš gstreamer :)
<dz0ny> dvomim da je to to
<dz0ny> https://www.mozilla.org/sl/plugincheck
<Pepelka> Preverjanje vtičnikov in posodobitev — Mozilla
<dz0ny> men pove da je vse ok
<dz0ny> tist plugin uporablja gstreamer
<dz0ny> če te skrbi varnost si pa apparmor profil vključi
<CrazyLemon> prvič letos v kratkih rokavih..yay
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.2°C @11.02.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:08, Kulminacija: 11:20:42, Sončni zahod: 16:26:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 11min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<Matthai> ping, kdo tukaj?
<napsy> jo
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Ubuntu/posts/GQuDLEeSoHC
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Google+
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42770#Comment_42770
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km SV od ŽIROV @11/02/2015 13:12:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.18+E
<CrazyLemon> in spet so razprodali telefone.. tokrat v 17ih minutah https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu/posts/RJTbsemase3
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Google+
<CrazyLemon> a majo 100 telefonov na zalogi or what
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti kr kupi iPhone, sej je prblizno isto
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> what the fuck :)
<CrazyLemon> the almighty yang .. please tell us kaj je to približno isto.. razsvetli nas kot nas razsvetljuje veliki RMS
<idioterna> zdej ti bo dal link na 4 urno predavanje od RMS
<idioterna> pa ce poklices v naslednjih 15 minutah dobis zastonj GNU brisaco
<yang> a je ze kdaj predaval 4 ure ? :)
<yang> sej ni Castro
<idioterna> richard, castro
<idioterna> same thing
<CrazyLemon> richastro
<napsy> el stallmanos
<lynxlynxlynx> wow yang
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda si nas vse presenetu
<CrazyLemon> thats the power of yang
<CrazyLemon> ko bi Å¡ele vidu kaj yin zna
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: gThumb 3.3.3 Released With Two New Image Tools [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uzF4Zxd6VsQ/gthumb-333-released-with-two-new-image.html
<idioterna> ying :)
<CrazyLemon> !g yin yang
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo yin yang yin yang
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> lepe slike
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. vidiš da je yin
<lynxlynxlynx> !g yeyeye
<Pepelka> Ye Ye Ye ! - DJ.DewdiiwReMix.SR - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzCoq4OItu4
<CrazyLemon> miha tale google search moraš pofixat :)
<miha> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo yin yang yin yang
<lynxlynxlynx> a se kar sam odloči, da bo iskal slike napram youtube napram url
<miha> ne, vrne prvo kar zgleda kot link
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx odvisno kaj search result vrne.. kakšen krat prvi rezultat ni link ampak dejansko slikce.. kot v primeru yin yanga
<miha> običajno je to, če ni zadetkov
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> miha nope.. ne bo držalo
<miha> CrazyLemon: :)
<miha> !g ying yang
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo yin yang ying yang
<CrazyLemon> google vedno ima zadetke.. vedno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ni res
<CrazyLemon> niso pa vedno na prvem mestu linki
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx primer ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: probi kaj eksotičnega iz loga googlat
<miha> kar je odvisno od tvoje mašine
<miha> 0 zadetkov
<lynxlynxlynx> Your search - "supercalifragilisticexpialidociousness of antidisestablishmentarian sesquipedalianists" - did not match any documents.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ok malo sem pretiraval z vedno
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<idioterna> braca ying i yang, bolje poznati ko richard's little helpers
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://jp.si/FSF/RMS-20141229-31c3-SD.webm 1140 sekunda , dvomim da je ubuntu to "pomankljivost" odpravil
<idioterna> evo, kaj sm ti reku
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha am.. samo moraš še preverit če je id="imagebox_bigimages"  če je potem nisi na pravem mestu :D
<CrazyLemon> yang dej link ki skoči na 1140s
<yang> CrazyLemon: zato je prakticno isto, kot ce imas iphone
<yang> CrazyLemon: ok sam mal bom uploadal video na youtube
<CrazyLemon> yes!
<idioterna> yang: v h264 ga dej, da bo res dobra kvaliteta
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma ubuntufon isto prilepljeno baterijo?
<yang> hm
<yang> samo webm imam
<idioterna> hecam se.
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> hm... baje je non removable
<CrazyLemon> torej je kot iphone!
<lynxlynxlynx> lame
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hts3qhEjkF0#t=10m
<Pepelka> Richard M. Stallman @ Libreplanet 2013 # 2/2 - slovenski podnapisi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Richard M. Stallman on Libreplanet conference 23 March 2013 in Boston, MA. Slovene subtitles are available in Youtube caption settings. Using Youtube via web...«
<lynxlynxlynx> no da slišmo ta zločin
<yang> na tem demotu, ki ga je prikazal crazylemon na forumu se lepo vidi, kako se zadeva povezuje v google cloud
<yang> torej ne vem, v cem bi bil ubuntu phone os "boljsi" od Androida
<lynxlynxlynx> jst tud ne, sam ne poznam
<lynxlynxlynx> tole v videu je pa najbrž problem vseh telefonov
<yang> verjetno je samo optimiziran da deluje v ubuntu mode ze v samem startu
<lynxlynxlynx> mokotov ne delajo več
<yang> ampak vmesnik ne zgleda bistveno bolj napreden
<idioterna> kako bi pa zgledal bistveno bolj napreden vmesnik?
<yang> jaz uporabljam replicant in fairphone mod, oboje ni bistveno drugace kot android
<yang> s tem da so v replicantu odpravili tisti Samsung "bug" za modem
<idioterna> jaz pa uporabljam android in mam aws console in pagerduty in google authenticator in k9 mail in juice ssh in lahko ucinkovito delam s telefonom, kadar nisem pri masini
<yang> idioterna: nevem, verjetno se ni bil razvit, leta nazaj sem imel openmoko vmesnik na openezx telefonih, je zgledal kar v redu, samo openmoko se zgleda ni prijel, ga je android "povozil" v razvoju
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej js mam doma se en neo freerunner
<yang> openmoko je imel eliminiran ta bug za GSM protokol
<idioterna> sam v resnici ni pretirano uporaben
<yang> oz kot stallman nekje rece "you can remove primary battery, but you cannot remove secondary batter from the phone..."
<yang> nekje objasni to, samo ne vem v kermu talku
<yang> da je OFF mode samo software switch, ki je lahko lazen switch
<idioterna> ja, pa?
<yang> ce ne mores odstraniti baterije je telefon se vedno pod napetostjo in
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in?
<yang> in deluje recimo oddaja in sprejema signal
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja gledajo te
<idioterna> sej telefon vrzes v reko
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne vejo, da ti je to všeč
<idioterna> pa je urejeno
<idioterna> pa se telemarketerji ti ne morjo vec tezit
<idioterna> win-win
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni dovolj gosta faradayeva kletka?
<napsy> recimo alufolija
<idioterna> ne pomoje ne
<idioterna> kaj pa ce so oni znotraj folije?
<yang> kaj ce ga recimo das ponoci v mikrovalovko ? pa da ni prizgana
<yang> a je tam kaksna izolacija ?
<idioterna> kaj pa ce sam przges airplane mode?
<yang> to je se vedno software switch
<idioterna> ja sam
<idioterna> they wouldn't dare fuck with FAA
<idioterna> ce das airplane mode zihr ugasne vse antene
<idioterna> pa nic ne transmita
<yang> pr fairphone je "want silence?" pritisnes gumb in izklopi simko :)
<yang> v bistvu bi mogu probat, ce lahko poklicem cifro, ce dam telefon v mikrovalovko
<idioterna> pr androidu pa potegnes z vrha zaslona in lahko selektivno izklapljas GSM, bluetooth pa wifi radije
<yang> ali ga s tem izoliram od signala, nisem probal
<idioterna> probej
<idioterna> pa ce ne dela se przgi mikrovalovko
<yang> haha
<idioterna> pa probi se enkrat
<miha> a kdo kaj ve kaj uporabiti hunspell ali aspell?
<miha> sploh ker bi rad imel kot plugin tudi :)
<idioterna> hunspell is for huns
<miha> aha?
<idioterna> to sm si zmislu zdele
<idioterna> ampak aspell sm ze uporabljal, hunspell pa se nikoli
<napsy> zdobersek: ping
<zdobersek> napsy: pong
<napsy> zdobersek: en webkit-related vprasanje mam
<CrazyLemon> shoot!
<napsy> kj ves a slucajn v kakem trenutku webkit forka() samega sebe
<napsy> na primer pri uporabi webextensions
<zdobersek> napsy: WebProc se ne forka
<zdobersek> UIProc ga spawna
<napsy> ok, se prav da celoten library nikol ne klice fork/clone?
<zdobersek> napsy: ne, trenutno ne
<napsy> k mam en weird problem da mi proces zalocka pri malloc
<zdobersek> UIProc lahko spawna WebProc al pa NetworkProc, mas pa potem dosti niti v vsakem procu
<napsy> threadi niso problem, se sam bojim da kje kj forka
<zdobersek> strace it
<zdobersek> ampak ne, ne forka
<napsy> bi sam se to tolk redko pojavlja
<napsy> anywah, thx za info
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cela zadeva je single thread ne?
<yang> idioterna: evo se en bug odkrit danes, tokrat za raspbian
<idioterna> kasn bug
<idioterna> jsm lihkar dobu tri rpi dvojke
<CrazyLemon> 1 for you, 1 for me and 1 for sasa84 ?
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> sm ze vse pojedu
<CrazyLemon> torej 1 for you and 1 for me and 0 for sasa84 ..thats fine
<dz0ny> idioterna: uporabljaš za xbmc?
<dz0ny> oz bl točno analog avdio?
<idioterna> amm ne
<idioterna> mogoce bom v officu enga starga B porabu za muziko skoz analogn port
<idioterna> doma mam openelec pa audio skoz hdmi lifram
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/02/v_sentvidu_pri_sticni_nasli_mrtvega_moskega_in_zensko.aspx
<Pepelka> V Šentvidu pri Stični našli mrtva moškega in žensko | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<Pepelka> »V Šentvidu pri Stični so v zgradbi našli dve mrtvi osebi. Šlo naj bi za župnika in kuharico, ki so ju našli v župnišču. Ali sta osebi umrli nasilne smrti, še ni znano, saj preiskava še poteka.«
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: jaz sem druga fara :P
<zdobersek> dz0ny: vecinoma
<zdobersek> zdej devamo kompozicijo na drug thread
<zdobersek> JS in DOM sta na main threadu, ker morasta bit
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/avk-telekom-zlorabil-polozaj-v-petih-primerih/358128
<Pepelka> AVK: Telekom zlorabil položaj v petih primerih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »AVK je zaključila postopek presoje zlorabe prevladujočega položaja Telekoma Slovenije pri zagotavljanju dostopa do svojega omrežja drugim operaterjem.«
<yang> https://xkcd.com/743/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Infrastructures
<CrazyLemon> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-see-if-your-vpn-is-leaking-your-ip-address-and-1685180082
<Pepelka> How to See If Your VPN Is Leaking Your IP Address (and How to Stop It)
<Pepelka> »VPNs are great for security, but one of the big reasons many people use one is to mask or change their IP address. This lets you get around location-based restrictions on content, or check if your provider is throttling your connection. Unfortunately, a new security flaw can reveal your real IP address to prying eyes, even if you're using a VPN, and it's easy to exploit. Here's how it works, and what you can do about it.«
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/+bqreaders/posts/cViX4AygDje
<Pepelka> BQ – Google+
<CrazyLemon> niti 200 naročil na sekundo ne morejo sprocesirat.. zihr laufajo windows cloud
<miha> Haha
<Sky[x]> kdo to ?
<CrazyLemon> bq
<miha> Gledam mal te mini pc, kaj bi bilo poceni pa pasivno hlajenje
<miha> http://www.anni.si/trgovina/racunalnistvo-namizni-racunalniki-racunalniki-nettop/pcsh-xs36v-a1.html
<Pepelka> Osebni računalnik Nettop Shuttle Slim PC XS36V, Atom D2700, 2GB, 500GB, HDMI - anni.si
<Pepelka> »Shuttle XS36V je izredno tanek in ergonomsko oblikovan Mini-ITX računalnik, ki deluje energijsko varčno in visoko učinkovito s porabo samo 25W pri pol«
<miha> Kaj takega :p
<miha> Sicer pa prej bral http://www.techspot.com/article/667-thin-mini-itx-fanless-pc-build/page2.html
<Pepelka> Building a Thin Mini-ITX PC: Small and Silent Performance > Akasa Euler Case: Look Ma' No Fans! - TechSpot
<Pepelka> »Akasa Euler Case: Look Ma' No Fans!. The Thin Mini-ITX form factor allows for seriously compact computers. Our PC build goal: extremely compact, powerful, and near silent operation, as in no-moving-parts silent. Building a Thin Mini-ITX PC: Small and Silent Performance.«
<miha> Sam to verjetno precej dražje :-)
<zdobersek> kulk poceni?
<CrazyLemon> miha sej imaš tiste iskrine nettope al kaj so že
<miha> Crazy ja vem
<miha> Zdobersek kake so možnosti?
<zdobersek> z NUCom ne mores zgresit
<CrazyLemon> tudi z apujem ne!
<zdobersek> zip it, you
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kupla telefon in zakaj ne :)
<sasa84> ma fotr ni mogu it dns z mano... pa more it tud on zravn, k bova mela skup naročnino :\
<sasa84> jutr tud ne morm, k grem v benetke...
<sasa84> v petk mi je oblubu, d bo doma pop :P
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Kooks - Bad Habit. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tUh-x-fp8Q
<sasa84_> miške, nočkooo
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-12
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Sells Out During First Flash Sale  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6YjBLrA114k/96735
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42771#Comment_42771
<miha> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<miha> hej hej
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2322441/
<Pepelka> Petdeset odtenkov sive (2015) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Sam Taylor-Johnson. With Dakota Johnson, Jamie Dornan, Jennifer Ehle, Eloise Mumford. Literature student Anastasia Steele's life changes forever when she meets handsome, yet tormented, billionaire Christian Grey.«
<napsy> kok sm vedu da bo cist u bedu film :D
<zdobersek> ne boj, nisi bil edini
<dz0ny> .stran facebook.com
<jabuk> facebook.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> napsy pa veš da obstaja slovenska različica ? -> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10330358_1042191739129915_2630804180216062355_n.jpg?oh=5a5cb1146430b17bc38f5379d54f5c45&oe=558ED841&__gda__=1435743531_d0297f42fa6081e4761b0ebd48f1d132
<miha> kako pr nginx vklopit gzip za proxy_pass ?
<miha> če klient podpira?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: lol :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy jp.. inspired by a true story :p
<slax0r> miha: http://nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/compression-and-decompression/
<Pepelka> Compression and Decompression | NGINX
<Pepelka> »Learn how to configure compression or decompression of responses, as well as sending compressed files, to reduce the size of transmitted data«
<yang> http://www.cerknica.si/zaganje-babe-2
<Pepelka> žaganje babe
<Pepelka> »V četrtek, 27.02.2014 se je začelo pustovanje v Cerknici z že tradicionalnim žaganjem babe. Po žaganju je sledila razstava slik v galeriji Krpan.«
<napsy> to zaganje babe
<napsy> a to naj bi bla kao neka carovnica?
<yang> ma tm majo hude zenske okol rakeka pa cerknice, sej vidis kaksna je Sasa...
<napsy> landero?
<yang> Sasa landrover ja
<yang> cerknica in okolica se za pusta spremeni v "butale"
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ^
<sasa84_> lol :D
<sasa84_> yang: kaj si hotu rečt? :P
<napsy> oh no he didn't
<sasa84_> oh yes he did!
<napsy> mogoc pa sam prav da si cist prehuda bejba pa da si mu vsec
 * sasa84_ pogleda napsy
<yang> sasa84_: po radiu so to glihkar povedal :)
<yang> sasa84_: a ti ne sodelujes pr maskaradi ?
<sasa84_> a-a
<yang> aha no zdej so povedal kaj pomen zaganje babe
<yang> otroci so se vcasih podili po vasi in doma sekirali stare mame, k so mele delo s peko dobrot in so jim rekle, da naj grejo pogledat v vas kje zagajo babo, seveda je niso nasli in so se vrnili vsi zmatrani zvecer domov, stare mame so pa vmes vse napekle
<yang> najcenejse ogrevanje pa pravjo, da je zaganje drv
<yang> si takoj ogret
<napsy> pff
<napsy> tak so delala babice ucas, lagale vnukom
<yang> cas pred pustom (do)pust, potem je pust, potem pa pride (po)pust
<slax0r> ko bi le bilo tak
<CrazyLemon> popusti so vedno pred pustom!
<CrazyLemon> or am i missing something
<zdobersek> po pustu
<CrazyLemon> pred!
<zdobersek> po
<zdobersek> po-pust
<CrazyLemon> ampak niso po pustu.. ampak pred pustom
<slax0r> pred pustom je pred-pust?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. pred pustom so popusti
<slax0r> ce pa je POpust PO pustu
<CrazyLemon> kakšen popustu po pustu?
<CrazyLemon> pomladanski popusti?
<zdobersek> predmladanski so boljsi
<CrazyLemon> no..ti so pred pustom
<CrazyLemon> like i said
<sasa84_> zdobbieeeeeeeee
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @12.02.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% severnik 1.7 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:27, Kulminacija: 11:17:32, Sončni zahod: 16:23:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 12min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> hm zanimivo https://code.google.com/p/rangy/
<Pepelka> rangy - A cross-browser JavaScript range and selection library - Google Project Hosting
<miha> iz http://stackoverflow.com/a/4812022/4078503
<Pepelka> javascript - Get a range's start and end offset's relative to its parent container - Stack Overflow
<upd> kode kjer gre 1x narobe na 100 primerov so najbolše
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Borzon: RE: Težava s priklopom NTFS diska nazaj na prvotno mesto  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42772#Comment_42772
<slax0r> ste CrazyLemon-a ze prepricali da so POpusti PO pustu? :D
<upd> a veš da če so popusti več zapraviš
<slax0r> upd: ne rabim pouka o popustih, sem delal v stacuni in vem kako tile "popusti" delujejo :D
<upd> no pol pa ql :)
<slax0r> smo prodajal nek hisni headset z dvema slusalkama, mislim da je cena bila 18 eur ali nekaj takega, potem pa skomercializirana akcija, na ti dve slusalki
<slax0r> hud popust
<slax0r> cena? 22eur
<slax0r> :D
<upd> heh ja, in pol pride folk uuu 40% popusta pa kupi haha
<slax0r> mja...reku bom sam to, da nismo sfolgal cen tiskat, in nosit dol iz skladisca
<slax0r> smo potem natisnili eno velik ceno, dali tja gor, in EAN kodo meli samo pri blagajni
<Sky[x]> kaj poecete na tole ?
<Sky[x]> https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/2/9/534
<Pepelka> LKML: Jiri Kosina: [GIT PULL] Live patching for 3.20
<Sky[x]> porecete*
<upd> hehe
<slax0r> Sky[x]: a je kaka tl;dr varianta?
<Sky[x]> live patch linux
<Sky[x]> tl;dr ?
<slax0r> too long; didn't read
<Sky[x]> Awesome news. No need to reboot your Linux box ever. Live Linux kernel patch v3.20 is here https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/2/9/534
<Sky[x]> And Linus has merged it to the official tree https://git.kernel.org/…/ke…/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/…
<Pepelka> LKML: Jiri Kosina: [GIT PULL] Live patching for 3.20
<slax0r> ah, kao "replacement" za ksplice
<slax0r> sem se igral pred casom z ksplice
<slax0r> je blo kar zanimivo
<dz0ny> kexec
<dz0ny> napsy: http://buildgear.io/
<Pepelka> Build Gear
<Pepelka> »Build Gear - a lightweight firmware build tool«
<napsy> zgleda zanimiv :)
<Sky[x]> to da linuxa ne bi bilo vec treba rebootat bi bila zmaga :)
<slax0r> saj se je to ze dalo resit z ksplice
<slax0r> fuck yea, sm svoj framework napisu za PHP :D
<dz0ny> smo vidl
<dz0ny> boostrapish neki
<dz0ny> but no tests
<dz0ny> i will not use :>
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> docker se moram lotit za vikend mal
<Sky[x]> dj je 1.5 ven prisel
<dz0ny> same o', same o'
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj ni nic resnega :D
<slax0r> sicer, se pa tudi nekak ne strinjam z TDD :P
<slax0r> sploh ko je sam en developer...
<dz0ny> sam ko daš na github je to pol 60m razvijalcev
<slax0r> ni, se vedno sem jaz sam...
<dz0ny> se pa strinjam da php testing suck
<slax0r> ce bi pa se zaceli pojavljat PRji, bi se pa ze potrudu pa spisal par testov
<Sky[x]> slax0r: testov pisat za nazaj je skor isiti shit kot fixat legacy code
<Sky[x]> slax0r: pravilo delaj sproti se vedno obnese :)
<slax0r> but but...I really hate tests :(
<slax0r> uporablja kdo twitter bootstrap?
<Sky[x]> ja
<Sky[x]> slax0r: potem si poglej behat ?
<slax0r> behat?
<slax0r> no, za bootstrap me zanima, se da bootstrap uporabit samo v enem containerju? da bi reku da naj applyja bootstrap style samo v <div class="bstrap-shit"></div>?
<Sky[x]> http://docs.behat.org/en/v2.5/
<Pepelka> Behat Documentation — Behat 2.5.3 documentation
<Sky[x]> slax0r: ce hoces to pol skopirej CSS iz bootstrap exampla pa mas :)
<slax0r> torej rocno v css dodajat parent class? :)
<Sky[x]> skopirej css od bootstrapa k sebi pa naredi da bo delal nv kako imas spisan css :)
<Sky[x]> ne me zdj motit k delam docker tutorial :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> za en navbar ne bom loadal celega bootstrapa
<Sky[x]> ja sej zato pa css skopirej :)
<Sky[x]> simple as dat
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ves kaj mi je cudno pri dockerju sam
<Sky[x]> ko das recimo
<Sky[x]> docker run learn/ping ping google.com
<Sky[x]> kako ve da je ping google.com ukaz vse skupaj k so presledki pa nic znotraj kakh oklepaje al pa kej :)
<idioterna> ja pravilno parsa commandline
<Sky[x]> zdj sem zakljucu ta try it in mi deluje ql :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42773#Comment_42773
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si alley cat.. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1400248445/alleycats mogoče dobiš stransko vlogo!
<Pepelka> Alleycats by Ian Bonhote — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Action/thriller feature film exploring the underground world of illegal bicycle racing in London. Stars Eleanor Tomlinson & John Hannah«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/43215
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> evo, da ne boš sprašvou...sm pršla do fona :P
<dz0ny> katerga?
<sasa84> lg g3 s
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<CrazyLemon> oh well..vsaj ne boš več težila :>
<zdobersek> OYEAAA SASA
<napsy_> lp
<napsy_> kater je najbolsi free VPN ponudnik?
<zdobersek> Tor
<Guest44578> ma ne, js rabin da bi lahko dostopu do kompa doma
<dz0ny> vključiš openvpn na ruterju
<Guest44578> nimam dostopa do tisteg arouterja
<dz0ny> a rabiš začasno?
<Guest44578> mm ja
<Guest44578> za tu pa tam rabim
<dz0ny> matthai ma neki
<yang> napsy: najboljsi free VPN ponudnik je verjetno NSA-ally
<yang> oz. ne vem kaj bi oni imeli od tega, da tebi to brezplacno omogocajo
<yang> zdobersek sem vidu da uporablja neko vpn storitev
<zdobersek> nicht frei
<zdobersek> aber gut
<yang> verjetno pa ni brezplacna
<yang> napsy: pac tiste 3 eur das in imas vsaj neko "kvalitetno" storitev...
<CrazyLemon> a ni zadnjič en prilepil link za freevpn ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vpnbook.com/
<Pepelka> Free VPN • 100% Free PPTP and OpenVPN Service
<Pepelka> »Free VPN Service – VPNBook.com is the #1 premium Free VPN Server account provider. US, UK, and offshore VPN servers available.«
<CrazyLemon> tole je nekdo prilepil
<CrazyLemon> 25. januarja
<CrazyLemon> !g site:irclogs.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-si vpnbook.com
<Pepelka> azeam is now known as azeam_afk [02:05] <GridCube> how do i ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/26/%23xubuntu.txt
<zdobersek> heya azeam
<CrazyLemon> azeam said su
<CrazyLemon> p
<dz0ny> .sc i had this thing royksopp
<jabuk> Royksopp - I Had This Thing (Edition)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/hydroquin/royksopp-i-had-this-thing-edition ♥508 ▶20,698
<CrazyLemon> kr kul :)
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: en bs zate http://www.thinkmelon.com/
<Pepelka> Melon
<skyx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-13
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 2.km JZ od TRBOVELJ @13/02/2015 02:19:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+15.03+E
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> ka vi uporablate za zbiranje linkov ki jih zelite kasneje prebrat?
<zdobersek> ne zapiramo browserja
<yang> text editor
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @13.02.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 1.7 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:57, Kulminacija: 11:17:32, Sončni zahod: 16:25:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> js hocem prek remote nekak
<napsy> ne browsam vedno doma
<napsy> http://getpocket.com
<Pepelka> Pocket
<Pepelka> »When you find something you want to view later, put it in Pocket.«
<napsy> tole je zanimiv
<zdobersek> instapaper
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: http://www.rants.org/2015/02/11/why_occupygpl_is_wrong/
<Pepelka> rants.org » Blog Archive » Nice web design, but poor logic: Why OccupyGPL is wrong.
<miha> jutro
<idioterna> correct
<miha> že kdo delal phonegap plugin? jaz imam danes to na spisku :)
<miha> android me ne skrbi, ios pa nimam glih pojma :D
<zdobersek> si vsaj za windows phone maestro?
<miha> nisem
<miha> Å¡e nimam windows phone :D
<zdobersek> your loss
<miha> ti ga imaš?
<zdobersek> do as I say, not as I do
<miha> :)))
<idioterna> yang ga ma se mi zdi
<idioterna> nek freefairwindowsphone
<miha> eh, če že, vsaj lumia pocen no :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42774#Comment_42774
<miha> kaj pa ubuntu telefon je že kdo kupil?=
<idioterna> pa so res cheap
<idioterna> lumia 900 je cenejsa od nexusa 5
<idioterna> i wonder why
<zdobersek> miha: ne se hecat
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1079478492069406&fref=nf
<Pepelka> Fokus.ba | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Nije bitno što ne znate jezik, oplakat ćete od smijeha... :)))«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj meniš da sem samo BS worthy? :/
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa je že sold out :/
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem tko mislu
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo na 'posvet o izvorni kodi' ?? :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva skupina panelistov ki so pravi predstavnik izvorne (odprte?) kode.. Aleš Koprivnikar, IBM Slovenija; Rajko Novak, Oracle Software; Aleš Pestotnik,
<CrazyLemon> Microsoft Slovenija; Milan Dragič, SAP
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. če koga zanima http://www.drustvo-informatika.si/fileadmin/user_upload/datoteke/Razno_2015/VABILO_posvet_izv_koda_-1.pdf
<idioterna> kdaj je ze to?
<idioterna> 18ga?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa no, saj imajo kaj kode odprte
<miha> recimo microsoft.. http://blogs.msdn.com/b/robmen/archive/2004/04/05/windows-installer-xml-wix-toolset-has-released-as-open-source-on-sourceforge-net.aspx
<Pepelka> Windows Installer XML (WiX) toolset has released as Open Source on SourceForge.net - when setup isn't just xcopy - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
<dz0ny> well ti pipci bojo fud prodajal, I am sure :)
<CrazyLemon> miha seveda.. MS zasluži z odprto kodo več kot s svojm windows phoneom *cough*android*cough* :)
<idioterna> dejmo yanga spravt ke
<idioterna> da bo citiral RMSja
<idioterna> js ne znam na pamet vseh teh
<idioterna> Stallman 25:17
<CrazyLemon> enga 'pravega' predstavnika odprte kode praviš!
<CrazyLemon> stallman nova pa stara zaveza :D
<idioterna> mhm
<miha> mah
<napsy> https://stallman.org/saint.html
<Pepelka> Saint IGNUcius - Richard Stallman
<napsy> emacs .. heretic!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> miha: lp:)
<idioterna> zdravo
<sasa84> ooo idioterna, živjo
<idioterna> sup
<sasa84> bo bo ;)
<sasa84> neki gledam...pa bolš d ppustim pr mir :P
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 2.km  od TRBOVELJ @13/02/2015 11:14:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.03+E
<idioterna> jsm awesome
<zdobersek> everythingisawesome
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> jj
<napsy> 2.5
<CrazyLemon> tole je awesome https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2015-02-13-11-46-45.png
<napsy> btc?
<CrazyLemon> sej piše naslov :D sam awesome je to da je 3d pregled shopping centrov :)
<napsy> aja, sploh nism vidu
<CrazyLemon> aja.. to je drugače Here maps
<zdobersek> here where?
<CrazyLemon> here here
<zdobersek> who hears?
<CrazyLemon> well not deaf people..sadly
<zdobersek> Miro, you nutter!
<zdobersek> Pri vas se lahko pojavijo morebitne težave pri razkoraku med izrečenimi idejami in izvajanjem v praksi. [...]
<zdobersek> Najprej me preseneča prvi del vprašanja, da sem pogosto v razkoraku med tem, kar izjavljam, in tem, kar se dogaja.
<zdobersek> Nisem rekel čisto tako, rekel sem, da je to vaša morebitna težava. Tu in tam se je razkorak pokazal.
<zdobersek> Kakšen je razkorak med tem, kar govorim, in tem, kar delam?
<zdobersek> Moram priznati, da se ta trenutek ne morem spomniti konkretnega primera.
<zdobersek> Tudi jaz ne.
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2015/02/miro_cerar_intervju_tedna.aspx
<Pepelka> Miro Cerar: Otrok socializma, ki pozna slepe ulice socializma (video) | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Želim, da bi SMC opravila nalogo. Če je to mogoče v dveh letih, bom zadovoljen in se lahko umaknem, pravi predsednik vlade Miro Cerar, ki ne bo več dolgo predsednik Stranke Mira Cerarja.«
<pitastrudl> kaj je kdo uporabljal AWS instance tukaj?
<pitastrudl> je res treba dodatno plačati da uporabljaš svojo domeno?
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: nope
<pitastrudl> nope as in nisi uporablu al nope as in ni treba plačat?
<skyx__> nism se nic delal me pa verjetno v prihodnosti caka :)
<pitastrudl> heh
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ni treba placat
<pitastrudl> kak da ne
<napsy> https://github.com/golang/go/issues/5838
<napsy> sux
<Pepelka> syscall: use posix_spawn (or vfork) for ForkExec when possible · Issue #5838 · golang/go · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go - The Go programming language«
<pitastrudl> zdobersek ? http://aws.amazon.com/route53/pricing/
<Pepelka> AWS | Amazon Route 53 | Pricing
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ... ker namerkas domeno via registrar na zeljen IP
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ja seveda moras najprej domeno kupit
<pitastrudl> mam svojo domeno
<zdobersek> kul
<pitastrudl> pač vem da je treba na control panelu pri domeni nekaj naštimat sam ni trbea potem še na providerju nekaj naštimat?
<pitastrudl> ker pri digital ocean sem moral tudi dodati
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> afair
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<pitastrudl> D:
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> v glavnem, dve leti sem vozu free tier AWS instance, in mel gor merkano domeno
<pitastrudl> kje si pa to naštimal
<zdobersek> pa nisem nic dodatnega Bezosu placeval
<zdobersek> namecheap
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kaj sam vzamem ip od instance pa dam notri v namecheap? ker imam pri namecheap domeno
<zdobersek> ya
<skyx__> jp
<pitastrudl> v namecheap imam 3 ns.digitalocean.com pod "domain name server setup", kaj dam tukaj ta aws ip ali?
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ali je to pod nameserver registration
<slax0r> jutro
<skyx__> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42775#Comment_42775
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v namecheap narediš A record in pointaš na aws ip
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon
<miha> pitastrudl: http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/customdomains.html
<Pepelka> Using Custom Domains with AWS Elastic Beanstalk - AWS Elastic Beanstalk
<Pepelka> »You can use a custom domain for your AWS Elastic Beanstalk application, such as example.com.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 .. kako si zadovoljna z novim telefonom :)
<CrazyLemon> svetlobna leta v primerjavi z xperio ane :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti ni Å¡e snapchat pic poslala?
<dz0ny> picture*
<pitastrudl> miha to vseeno zahetva hosted zone kar je plačljivo
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: maš free slo ponudnika za dns btw
<dz0ny> al pa cloudflare če hočeš še free ssl
<pitastrudl> sej mam vseeno zastonj domeno
<dz0ny> you learning?
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/250/605/7c6.gif
<skyx__> moj.siel.si je free dns :)
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> mhm siel je zakon
<pitastrudl> lol @ jabuk
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: v redu je ja, sam sim kartico (novo) mi Å¡ele v pondelk aktivirajo :)
<sasa84> sm misnla to razrezat...pa nism glih zihr :P
<sasa84> k mam Å¡e ta staro simko
<sasa84> in bi Å¡lo mal po tistem zlatem delu
<dz0ny> sasa84: sej mora it
<dz0ny> maš šablonu pa z olfo kr :)
<skyx__> sasa84: ker telefon si kupla ?
<sasa84> dz0ny: a si zihr d bom pol dosegljiva do pondelka? :P
<sasa84> skyx__: g3 s
<skyx__> sasa84: sej mas lohk 2 telefons do pondelka
<skyx__> enga za surfat pa enga za klicat :D
<skyx__> dela tud brez sim hehe
<sasa84> sej vem...:D
<sasa84> na unem mam vse razn klicev/smsov...na drugem pa klice+smse :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni res da bi Å¡lo po zlatem delu
<CrazyLemon> a rabiš micro ali nano sim?
<CrazyLemon> ker sem prepričan da micro
<CrazyLemon> in ne nano
<CrazyLemon> SIM	Micro-SIM
<CrazyLemon> jp.. ne gre čisto nič po zlatem delu
<CrazyLemon> http://cleantechnica.com/2015/02/09/tesla-apple-escalating-poaching-war-apple-now-offering-250000-signing-bonuses-60-pay-increases/
<Pepelka> Tesla & Apple Escalating Poaching War -- Apple Now Offering $250,000 Signing Bonuses + 60% Pay Increases | CleanTechnica
<Pepelka> »Originally published on EV Obsession.The poaching wars between Tesla Motors and Apple appear likely to continue escalating into the foreseeable future, based on recent moves made by both companies.Of particular note is the fact that Apple is apparently now offering signing bonuses as large as $250,000 and pay raises as high as 60% to Tesla«
<CrazyLemon> stupid apple
<dz0ny> 14:18	OmegaBlue	well
<dz0ny> 14:18	OmegaBlue	ups.
<dz0ny> 14:18	madviper	mja
<dz0ny> 14:18	madviper	u will fix it
<dz0ny> 14:19	OmegaBlue	upam
<dz0ny> 14:19	madviper	jaz verjamem vate
<dz0ny> 14:20	OmegaBlue	pičkumater.
<dz0ny> 14:20	OmegaBlue	res.
<dz0ny> 14:20	OmegaBlue	pizda.
<dz0ny> 14:21	madviper	0.o
<dz0ny> 14:38	--	irc: disconnected from server
<dz0ny> all gone :>
<idioterna> ja ni
<idioterna> sej je sam svarun sel
<idioterna> sem ga vrgel iz sioff dnsa
<idioterna> bom danes dodal se dva ircdja
<idioterna> k sta dva ocitno premalo
<dz0ny> such fame :)
<dz0ny> petek 13.
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam pr men je pa surprisingly well slo
<idioterna>   scan: scrub repaired 0 in 19h3m with 0 errors on Fri Feb 13 05:34:56 2015
<miha> hm a tam se sploh Å¡e dogaja kaj na ircu?
<miha> nazadnje bil precej dolgčas :)
<idioterna> pomoje si bil na napacnem kanalu
<miha> :)
<miha> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152754884966896.1073741830.271379061895&type=1
<Pepelka> Informativni dnevi 2015 | Facebook
<miha> lepo videti staro stavbo :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: kater naslov zdej
<idioterna> dz0ny: irc.sioff.net bi mogu delat
<idioterna> aha klinc
<idioterna> se vedno je
<idioterna> se skor eno uro
<idioterna> no pol pa triglav.sioff.net
<idioterna> sam ne tega dajat
<idioterna> k bo su triglav po gobe bo pa spet nehal delat
<idioterna> mej irc.sioff.net
<idioterna> pa rekonektej dokler ne prides na enga :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7lKihNI-K4
<Pepelka> Android：アンドロイド合唱団 Android Chorus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Android が搭載されたスマホ、タブレット、 計 300 台で構成された世界ではじめての合唱団です。 各端末の中の Android キャラクター達が、 それぞれ違ったパートを唱うことで、 これまで誰も聴いたことのないハーモニーを生み出します。 お届けするのは、ベートーベン 交響曲第 ...«
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ekslkuzivno Kanadcani pojejo?
<CrazyLemon> just because ey
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: micro
<sasa84> mal bi Å¡lo po zlatem
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CmadmM5cOk
<Pepelka> Taylor Swift - Style - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taylor Swift - Style«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeIHZvZTJTg
<Pepelka> Sinéad O'Connor - Troy (Pinkpop Festival 1988) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »i know you missed it ;-)«
<zdobersek> Tay-Tay!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope.. sam sm mel navadno in so mi jo nato obrezali pa je še vedno dovolj plastike okrog čipa
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila nano pa bi bila druga zgodba :)
<zdobersek> what weird euphemisms are this
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km  Z od ANHOVA @13/02/2015 16:15:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+13.54+E
<miha> Sir Tim Berners-Lee, inventor of the world wide web, discusses his early career at Cern and how the web went from idea to reality. Watch the full interview, with more from Ranulph Fiennes, Alice Roberts and Maggie Aderin-Pocock: http://labs.theguardian.com/where-i-went-right/
<Pepelka> Where I Went Right
<Pepelka> »Pioneers in tech, science and exploration discuss the formative moments in their lives. Created by The Guardian & sponsored by Rolex Awards for Enterprise«
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km  Z od ANHOVA @13/02/2015 16:15:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.54+E
<sasa84_> oj LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84_
<sasa84_> bo lordi...ti? ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Lih smučanja, tko da life is good
<LorD_DDooM> iz*
<sasa84_> LG!
<sasa84_> a veš LorD_DDooM...od včer sm ponosna lastnica lg-ja :P
<LorD_DDooM> O kul :)
<sasa84_> moj bogi sony, s katerim sva bla kr dost skupi... je rahlo slabega zdravja
<LorD_DDooM> Dobit nov telefon je vedno kul dogodek
<idioterna> life iz good ? :)
<sasa84_> life is good ;)
<LorD_DDooM> A je "po stopnicah" padal? :P
<sasa84_> med drugim
<idioterna> ja pol se je popravu pa "iz" napisal
<idioterna> sasa84_: a pol bos zdej spet kej stravala
<sasa84_> idioterna: zdej hodm še največ na sprehode...zelo pogosto
<sasa84_> tko ene 45min je vsaj
<idioterna> ja sej to je tut stravanje
<sasa84_> bom vidla, če je gle bolš gps
<idioterna> ka si pa obodla
<CrazyLemon> lg g3 s
<CrazyLemon> tale ma tudi glonass.. tko  da ja gps je boljši
<miha> A kdo btsync uporablja redno?
<sasa84_> jeeej CrazyLemon
<miha> Eno vprasanje imam
<sasa84_> povej mihi
<sasa84_> radi ti pomagamo
<miha> Kako se obnese pri spremembah enega velike binarne datoteke
<CrazyLemon> ene*
<miha> A prenese samo spremenjene bloke
<miha> Ali vse znova
<miha> Recimo virtualbox disk image, truecrypt container,...
<miha> Sasa pomagaj
<sasa84_> am...
<sasa84_> tisti, ki so VB disk image nekam drugam prenesl... je blo baje sranje
<sasa84_> ne vse čist delal tko
<sasa84_> :P
<Sky[x]> miha: nv ce te cist razumem
<sasa84_> rm-rf /
<Sky[x]> jaz sem fural truecrypt pa od VB disk imel v truectypr containerju, se je poznalo da je pocasneje delal ampak se je dalo se zmeraj normalno delat
<Sky[x]> VB disk je bil pa velik cca 40-60gb
<CrazyLemon> o govori samo o syncu teh zadev.. ne dejansko o delovanju le-teh :)
<miha> Sky rad bi imel vedno nek desktop z orodji
<miha> Tudi če nimam pc svojga
<CrazyLemon> miha imho se prenesejo samo bloki
<miha> Crazy videl na forumu nekaj ja
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se najprej naredi tist local data check
<miha> Me zanima kako se obnese
<CrazyLemon> miha testiraj.. sej ni tako težko narest 1gb vb image pa ga spremenit v 1.5gb
<miha> Hehe
<miha> Ja to že ampak nisem se btsync namestil
<miha> Kako pa to najde se med sabo
<miha> Tracker?
<miha> Pa porti morajo biti odprti ane
<CrazyLemon> miha več načinov je
<CrazyLemon> dht je eden..tracker je drug
<miha> !g dht
<Pepelka> Distributed hash table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_hash_table
<miha> A tracker tudi svoj laufam?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> !g how btsync works
<Pepelka> How It Works - BitTorrent Sync http://www.getsync.com/how-it-works
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> it works! :)
<miha> Hehe hvala
<CrazyLemon> dont thank me.. thank the almighty monkeys at google
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UowkIRSDHfs
<Pepelka> Run Walter, RUN!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Siracusa, Sicily (ITALY). Walter, is a Labrador. He's a special dog, who really loves the sea! Follow me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/sciu89 Follow me on ...«
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> Walter pa obožuje morje..haha :D
 * sasa84_ požgečka CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ no i will not take my pants off!
<sasa84_> oh well ...
<sasa84_> še prosu boš!
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<idioterna> jsm ze nag
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ^
<CrazyLemon> all systems go!
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/ddKXP
<Pepelka> Things everyone does, but doesn't talk about ft. Barack Obama - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<idioterna> thanks obama!
 * CrazyLemon pokes anny_ and runs
 * anny_ slaps CrazyLemon with a fat trout
 * CrazyLemon takes the fat trout and puts it in the fridge
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BbnF2I92GQ
<Pepelka> Happy Valentine's Day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This year, make your Valentine's Day as sexy, romantic or gross as you want it to be.«
<idioterna> i'm not watching this
<idioterna> aja dons je valentine's
<idioterna> i love valentine's!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfQ7ieF7w4Y
<Pepelka> Tom Waits - Blue Valentines - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tom Waits - Blue Valentines; from his album Blue Valentine (1978)«
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-14
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @14/02/2015 05:03:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @14.02.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:26, Kulminacija: 11:17:31, Sončni zahod: 16:26:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 18min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme CE
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> FU
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @14.02.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severozahodnik 0.6 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:52, Kulminacija: 11:14:32, Sončni zahod: 16:23:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 17min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km  V od KOBARIDA @14/02/2015 10:31:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 8.km  V od KOBARIDA @14/02/2015 10:31:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+13.68+E
<zdobersek> as you do http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/policisti-v-celju-ustavili-moskega-ki-je-imel-v-avtomobilu-mrtvo-zeno.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Policisti v Celju ustavili moškega, ki je imel v avtomobilu mrtvo ženo
<Pepelka> »Celjski policisti so povsem rutinsko ustavili moškega, ki je v osebnem vozilu prevažal mrtvo žensko. Ugotovili so, da je umrla nasilne smrti, zato so mu takoj odvzeli prostost. Zakonca naj bi se po neuradnih podatkih sporekla zaradi družinskih zadev.«
<CrazyLemon> only in celje
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.6°C @14.02.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:42, Kulminacija: 11:20:41, Sončni zahod: 16:30:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @14.02.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% zahodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:52, Kulminacija: 11:14:32, Sončni zahod: 16:23:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 17min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> daaaaaan
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon <3
 * anny_ da lupčka CrazyLemon za valentinovo
 * Sky[x] pozvizga :P
<idioterna> mislm da bi ga vceri velik bl rabu
<idioterna> bolje pozno kot nikoli, i guess
<anny_> kaj pa je bilo včeraj?
<anny_> mu ni uspelo dobiti kart za erotični kino?
<yang> Zivjo anny_ , query...
<idioterna> anny_: sase ni ubogal
<anny_> jp
<idioterna> no, mogoce je blo preducerejsnjim
<anny_> ga je tepla?
<idioterna> ne, sam grdo ga je pogledala
<anny_> to ni nič
<idioterna> ah, kako ni nic
<idioterna> to je nasilje najhujse vrste!
<anny_> saša ni dovolj močna
<idioterna> je je
<idioterna> zdej ma nov telefon
<idioterna> je cist zadost mocna
<anny_> hhhihi
<anny_> jaz sem Å¡e pri starem, starem fonu
<idioterna> jsm pa zdele sinu pokazu kako se z makito dela
<idioterna> sva eno lukno zvrtala u beton
<idioterna> kr tko mal za foro
 * anny_ fouš
<idioterna> ziva se je sla pa u maskarco stimat
<idioterna> una neka princeska iz frozen hoce bit
<idioterna> tko k vse njene sosolke
<anny_> v tej starosti so vse princese
<idioterna> ja sej js nimam nc proti
<anny_> od 12 let naprej se začnejo oblačiti v hudičke
<anny_> in pretty woman :)
<idioterna> ja ona zgleda da bo diva
<idioterna> k se zlo tko obnasa
<idioterna> upam da nau rane na zelodcu dobila
<idioterna> al pa anoreksije
<anny_> kim kardashian?
<idioterna> ne tok debela verjetn ne bo
<anny_> nikoli ne veš
<idioterna> ne vem komu bo podobna
<idioterna> ampak rojena je na isti dan k una drobckana
<idioterna> kva je ze
<idioterna> lilu
<idioterna> mila jovovic
<anny_> kdo je lilu?
<idioterna> leeloo
<anny_> iz filma peti element?
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> kdaj je rojena leeloo
<idioterna> 33 let pred zivo
<idioterna> razn ce misls movie character
<idioterna> tist pa mislm da je neki zlo miljardastga al kko ze
<anny_> 17 december
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa prvi polet bratov wright je bil na ta dan
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> good omens!
 * sasa84 je rojena na ist dan kt verdi (sam par let razlike)
<anny_> zakon knjiga
<sasa84> pa koroški plebiscit je bil... (tud par let prej) :P
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> i like gaiman
<anny_> me too
<sasa84> ooo anny_:)
<sasa84> živjo idioterna :)
<anny_> elou
<anny_> nekaj pravijo, da CrazyLemon ni bil priden?
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAb-NYkseI
<Pepelka> Neil Gaiman - Inspirational Commencement Speech at the University of the Arts 2012 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Neil Gaiman Addresses the University of the Arts Class of 2012 One of the best commencement speeches. A must watch for any artist and everyone who hopes to b...«
<idioterna> ta je ful nice speech
<anny_> hvala, bom pogledala
<anny_> zdaj berem Hipoteza o sreči in Platonove dialoge :)
<idioterna> tezka literatura
<anny_> z razlago ne :)
<idioterna> ej, v vsakem primeru kudos
<idioterna> to je pomembn prebrat
<anny_> v okviru tega
<anny_> https://class.coursera.org/reasonandpersuasion-002
<Pepelka> Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<Pepelka> »Take free online classes from 115+ top universities and educational organizations. We partner with schools like Stanford, Yale, Princeton, and others to offer courses in dozens of topics, from computer science to teaching and beyond. Whether you are pursuing a passion or looking to advance your career, Coursera provides open, free education for everyone.«
<anny_> sori za ta Å¡paget :/
<idioterna> poznam ja
<idioterna> mislm ze zanc si linkala
<idioterna> sm prebral
<idioterna> prevec je za naucit se
<idioterna> jsm se kr v machine learningu
<anny_> sasa84 - poskrbi, da bodo pridni, moram it!
<anny_> idioterna, vsak dan je treba glodati, kot hrček..pa gre
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Kubuntu na USB ključku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6286/kubuntu-na-usb-kljucku
<zdobersek> FLORENCE
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr2u2-gCI_g
<Pepelka> Florence + The Machine - How Big How Blue How Beautiful - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How Big How Blue How Beautiful Directed by Tabitha Denholm & Vincent Haycock http://vimeo.com/tabithadenholm http://vimeo.com/vincenthaycock Join Florence on...«
<CrazyLemon> how awesome
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kubuntu na USB ključku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42776#Comment_42776
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a si ga vidla?? 250m!
<yang> a zdajle so skoki ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<tadej> na pol poti ga je pobralo in odneslo :)
<tadej> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxgZn1uD7NM&app=desktop
<Pepelka> Peter Prevc 250m - Vikersund 2015 World Record - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World record«
<yang> 4 metre daljsi kot prejsnji rekorder
<yang> se mi zdi na posnetku da ga je na koncu malo dvignilo
<yang> in da je dalj letel
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Xl1SIdIGI
<Pepelka> Peter Prevc - Vikersund 2015 - World Ski Flying Record 250m!!!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Peter Prevc - Vikersund 2015 - World Ski Flying Record 250m!!!!!«
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: vidla!
<sasa84_> yang: valda, pr nas smo ful pihal, d je dobil mal vzgonca :P
<sasa84_> in to pod tvjem :P
<zdobersek> sej je rabu skrajsat
<yang> sasa84_: haha !
<sasa84_> zdobersek: valda...1x je mogu dol past :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pucko_: hotspot povezava, če je računalnik povezan v omrežje preko Wifi-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6287/hotspot-povezava-ce-je-racunalnik-povezan-v-omrezje-preko-wifi-ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ (sqrt(cos(x))cos(400*x)+sqrt (abs(x))-0.4)(4-x*x)^0.1
<CrazyLemon> :P
<yang> ;)
<yang> https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10898113_10152882264748819_2798191211490396052_n.jpg?oh=02c1638b2d2c83a940f29c9cb797d929&oe=5594A1BE
<CrazyLemon> thats amore!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kok si ti prjazen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ane!!
<sasa84_> ja!
<sasa84_> jst sicer ne vem zakaj, sam....
<CrazyLemon> zakaj drugi ne vidijo tega!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84_> mal sem presenečena
<sasa84_> odkar si mi dal svoj home address... si čist drug
<sasa84_> a mi hočeš kej povedat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ja.. pls dont kill me :p
<sasa84_> ok no
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sj bi lagala, če bi rekla, d mi to ne godi :P
 * sasa84_ si spusti lase
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: skype, hangout?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ tuš
<sasa84_> :o
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=715682071817807
<Pepelka> Power Techniques Magazine (official) | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Θεός! WRC mouth sounds!«
<Sky[x]> dobra :D
<Sky[x]> http://m.9gag.com/gag/aRPPD05?ref=fbp
<Pepelka> A colleague at work asked my boss for a raise... This is what he got. - 9GAG
<Pepelka> »A colleague at work asked my boss for a raise... This is what he got. - 9GAG has the best funny pics, GIFs, videos, memes, cute, wtf, geeky, cosplay photos on the web. We are your best source of happiness and awesomeness.«
<sasa84> Sky[x]: spat pejt
<Sky[x]> sej sem se glih dobr zbudu :)
<Sky[x]> sem spal od 17h pa do 23h skor :)
<sasa84> :o
<Sky[x]> pa ti ?
<Sky[x]> pa ananas jem :P
<sasa84> spat bom Å¡la...jst nism spala do 23h :P
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ne gres nic v maskre ?
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<Sky[x]> ti bi la zih dobra za zupnika :D
<sasa84> ne :D
<sasa84> jst bi bla kšn škof al pa kardinal :D
<sasa84> ajde ;)
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-15
<idiotern1> what is this lag
<yang> idioterna: ddos verjetno
<yang> ali pa overload
<idioterna> al pa nekdo ne zna konfigurirat networkov, pa vseen to dela
<yang> eh to dvomim
<yang> nima veliko ljudi dostop do irc streznikov
<yang> morda 3-4
<idioterna> sej ne rabi dostopa do irc streznika
<CrazyLemon> vsi imajo dostop!
<yang> aja network
<CrazyLemon> drugače čemu je point irc strežnika
<yang> vecina jih je v ISPjih
<yang> ce pa izvajajo kaksne spremembe na netowrku
<yang> pa lahko da resetira tisti server
<yang> ceprav taki posebi so recimo najavljeni ponavadi
<yang> tako da ves planirati downtime
<yang> taki posegi
<yang> ampak na freenode je najveckrat kar ddos...
<yang> .vreme domžale
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.1°C @15.02.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:49, Kulminacija: 11:17:12, Sončni zahod: 16:27:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> lp
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @15.02.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:11, Kulminacija: 11:20:39, Sončni zahod: 16:32:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 22min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> idioterna: 10:56	--	#slo-tech: You need a registered nick to join that channel. ?
<dz0ny> reasons?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to mors pa s chan ownerji govort
<idioterna> no idea kdo se je to spomnu
<yang> mogoce so abusal
<dz0ny> obisk sove :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: sm omenu
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne znamo +r odstrant :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: registriri se pa bo :)
<dz0ny> nevahh :)
<idioterna> ma ni se treba
<Sky[x]> ceprov hm pomoje tud jst nism
<yang> .vreme domžale
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4.5°C @15.02.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:49, Kulminacija: 11:17:12, Sončni zahod: 16:27:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> /mode #slo-tech -r
<CrazyLemon> pa je problem rešen :)
<idioterna> kako da se nism js na to spomnu
<idioterna> oh wait
<idioterna> 12:34[sioff] -!- #slo-tech Only servers can change that mode
<idioterna> mi je reku.
<idioterna> chanserv je pa reku
<idioterna> 12:47-ChanServ(services@irc.sioff.net)- Mode r ignored because you can't lock it.
<CrazyLemon> well thats a stupid ircd :)
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<sasa84> živjo R33D3M33R
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 8.km  V od KOBARIDA @14/02/2015 10:31:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+13.68+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @14/02/2015 05:03:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.05+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km  Z od ANHOVA @13/02/2015 16:15:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.54+E
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 3.km JZ od TRBOVELJ @13/02/2015 11:14:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+15.02+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JZ od TRBOVELJ @13/02/2015 02:19:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+15.02+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km SV od ŽIROV @11/02/2015 13:12:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.18+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 13.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/02/2015 21:41:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.93+N,+16.02+E
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 3.km  Z od Å ENTJERNEJA @10/02/2015 08:37:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+15.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 13.km SZ od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @08/02/2015 02:40:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.46+N,+13.46+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 1.km SV od TOPOLÅ ICE @07/02/2015 16:25:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.04+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 9.km  J od RADELJ OB DRAVI @07/02/2015 04:12:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.54+N,+15.26+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @05/02/2015 06:08:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.45+E
<CrazyLemon> o madona
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> čafči pikec
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<zdobbie> dz0ny: y the privilege
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne ne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: jsm stupid
<idioterna> +r sploh ni to
<idioterna> +R je tist
<idioterna> +r sam pomen da je chan registered
<idioterna> sasa84: lej
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-vnajnarje-from-zagar.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-zagar-bends.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-ljubljana.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-vnajnarje.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-zavrsje-turn.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-javor-climb.jpg
<zdobbie> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/01/anti-vaccinators-react-to-measles-outbreak.html
<Pepelka> The Anti-Vaccinators React to Measles Outbreak -- NYMag
<Pepelka> »From blaming the media and the medical industry to expressing frustration and concern.«
<zdobbie> sami biserji
<zdobbie> suni, y no helmet
<idioterna> sej ma
<idioterna> sam za na dol ma
<idioterna> o anny_
<anny_> živ
<idioterna> upam da ste bli kej zuni
<idioterna> k je kr lustn
<anny_> fulll toplo
<anny_> pomlad
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> otroci so žalostni, ker je pobralo sneg
<idioterna> ma pr nas smo se vceri kepal 2 uri
<idioterna> tko da majo zdej zadost
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://bou.si/pic/early-thaw-javor-summit.jpg
<idioterna> happy now?
<idioterna> hehe
<anny_> :)
<yang> pa verjetno so zalostni ker jim idioterna ne dovoli da bi sli v maskare :(
<yang> V nemciji so odpovedali najvecji karneval zaradi grozenj s terorizmom
<idioterna> to sm bil js ja
<idioterna> to v nemciji
<idioterna> otrokom pa ne dovolim da bi bli maskare, ker je to krscanski obicaj
<yang> ja za veliko si jih prikrajsal, bozicka, maskare ...
<yang> mi smo komu
<idioterna> telesno kaznovanje, strah, pekel
<idioterna> ogromno teh reci
<yang> mi smo komaj cakali biti maskare kot otroci, pa so cisto tolerirali v prejsnjem rezimu
<idioterna> haha :)
<sasa84> idioterna: lepo!
<idioterna> yang: maskare niso nc krscanski obicaj :)
<idioterna> in js nc ne prepovedujem otrokom se jit maskare
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja?
<idioterna> a ti misls da ce js ne maram necesa, pol pa moji otroci ne smejo?
<idioterna> aja ja no ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ste šli v maškare? a ste?!?
<idioterna> itak da to misls
<idioterna> otroc so sli ja
<idioterna> js nism su
<idioterna> jsm su s suni na javor
<yang> jst sem glihkar iz maskar
<yang> mam ene 300 fotk
<yang> pa ena maskara mi je dala za snifat
<yang> moko sicer
<CrazyLemon> a krof?
<yang> ampak je bla glih z mafijci
<yang> 534 fotk
<yang> http://jp.si/Virska_mafija/
<idioterna> jsm pa nastimu kiwi na sioffu
<idioterna> za tiste reveze k nimajo irc clienta
<idioterna> https://sioff.net/
<anny__> če smo tu gor najbrž imamo irc client :)
<idioterna> verjetno res
<anny__> kako ta sioff deluje?
<idioterna> isto kot freenode
<idioterna> samo da je znotraj slovenije, tko da velika vecina govori slovensko
<anny__> aha ok
<zdobbie> kod je center dogajanja?
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2vz1zq/its_now_officialbtercom_was_hackedlost_7170_btc/
<Pepelka> It's now official...Bter.com was hacked..Lost 7,170 BTC and is offering 720 BTC to find, and 'chase down' those who are responsible. : Bitcoin
<Pepelka> »>"7170 BTC got stolen from our cold wallet in this...«
<sasa84_> zdobbie_: juhuuuu
<yang> sasa84_: a je mati Uršula zadovoljna letos ?
<yang> pra-mati
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrXLU4s1pfA
<Pepelka> Jet powered quadcopter at University of Granada - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I was at a conference and heard an intense noise outside and thought 'hey, it sounds like a jet taking off'... then walked outside and discovered this!«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fys0Sx0TYpM
<Pepelka> dji naza GPS *** warning not serious *** failure to mount correctly can cause TBE. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »dji naza GPS *** warning!*** When using Turbine, failure to mount correctly can cause TBE or even melt the gps. **It will also lose sat link when descending ...«
<dz0ny> .aptf lspci
<jabuk> /usr/share/doc/debian-installer/devel/hardware/mipsel/cobalt/info/lspci > debian-installer
<jabuk> /usr/share/doc/debian-installer/devel/hardware/arm/n2100/info/lspci > debian-installer
<jabuk> /usr/share/doc/debian-installer/devel/hardware/arm/kurobox-pro/info/lspci > debian-installer
<jabuk> /usr/share/doc/debian-installer/devel/hardware/arm/glantank/info/lspci > debian-installer
<jabuk> /usr/bin/lspci > pciutils
<dz0ny> .aptf lsusb
<jabuk> /usr/bin/lsusb > usbutils
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckQ6tQgAFwU
<Pepelka> Anders Fannemel - 251,5 m - Vikersund 2015 - New World Record! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My personal twitter: https://twitter.com/90123asevg Check out my friend Skidenmark, for ski jumping, alpine skiing and much more: https://www.youtube.com/use...«
<CrazyLemon> old!
<yang> niti ne, od danes je
<CrazyLemon> to se je zgodilo ob cca. 17.30! a veš kdaj je to bilo??
<yang> ja cela vecnost
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> samo traja predno pride na youtube :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<CrazyLemon> meh
 * CrazyLemon skoči na andrejpan 
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> anny_ *
<idioterna> :awkward:
<anny_> ;)
<anny_> glavno, da se imate radi
<idioterna> nadvse
<anny_> o kjuti
<anny_> moram iti pogledat kaj je s temi 50 odtenki sive
<anny_> verjetno samo s*anje v lepem pakovanju
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> i'm sure there are people who enjoy it
<anny_> mam raje pravi sex kot gledanje sexa
<idioterna> potem verjetno ni tebi namenjen
<idioterna> jsm sicer samo kritiko knjige prebral pa slisal par negativnih mnenj
<anny_> možno
<CrazyLemon> sej ne gledaš sexa..film gledaš
<idioterna> ampak tko kot disneyeve risanke
<idioterna> sm zihr da je tut to komu vsec
<anny_> čakte mal, samo eden hkrati :)
<idioterna> no sej grem otroke iz bane spravt
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> mislim, da bom počakala na torrent
<anny_> samozvani sex mag Kastelic ga je spluval!
<dz0ny> anny_: there is no sex, not even fake orgasm...
<CrazyLemon> anny_ seveda ga je spluval..verjetno je bil premalo ekspliciten zanj
<dz0ny> oz tko pravjo :)
<anny_> naložila sem calligulo
<anny_> z hellen mirren in petrom o'toolom
<anny_> ta bi moral biti bolj zanimiv
<idioterna> mhm to se slis kr dobr
<idioterna> peter o toole je un k critic speech v ratatouille prebere
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JPOoFkrh94
<Pepelka> Ratatouille - Anton Ego speech - YouTube
<Pepelka> »V.O.S. in spanish. Anton Ego's voice performed by Peter O'Toole. http://la-linterna-magica.blogspot.com/«
<idioterna> u u anny_ zanc sm mel pa real life tak prizor
<idioterna> k sm ti takrat un video pejstnu
<idioterna> k se ena tm nek v vesolju zasmeji
<anny_> jp
<idioterna> od bake avto sm pelu na pumpo v stepanca
<anny_> si odpeketal na mednarodno vesoljsko postajo?
<idioterna> in so pred mano bli trije in so vsi bli cist uibr nasikani
<idioterna> na blagajni je bla pa ena prov lustna taka nezna dusca
<idioterna> cist boga je bla k so ji tok moril
<idioterna> en se je trikrat premislu, en je hotu drobiz k ga ni mela
<idioterna> krneki
<anny_> sigurno je bila luna
<idioterna> ma ne vem kaj je blo
<idioterna> uglavnm jsm bil cist prijazn pa vljudn
<idioterna> in jo je cist presenetl
<idioterna> je kr jeclat zacela
<idioterna> pol k je k seb prsla je kr pomahala
<idioterna> k sm su lih vn
<CrazyLemon> če si pa tok kjutkan
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> middle aged balding man v strganem flisu pa trenirki :)
<CrazyLemon> so?
<anny_> žena mu nič ne šiva :)
<idioterna> flisov pa res ne mors sivat
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> pol bi zgledu ko hipster!
<anny_> vse se da Å¡ivat
<idioterna> ni trivialno
<idioterna> sm ze probu
<yang> idioterna: jst bi se s tvojo placo oblekel v galeriji emporium :) sicer pa ce si bolj sparoven te lahko anny oblece na EBM
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> js ne rabm zgledat k da sm bogat al pa pametn
<anny_> pametno
<anny_> yang, na EMB imamo take stvari, da dol padeš
<anny_> sploh noben ne bi ugotovil, da ni iz emporiuma
<yang> ja, pridem 1x, bom pomeril :)
<idioterna> ka je to emb?
<idioterna> pelastusarmeia?
<yang> EBM reciklaza oblacil
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> humana?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> na to foro?
<yang> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> oj :D
<anny_> če kdo rabi pelcmantl...
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> bi se mi zapletu u sprikle
<idioterna> zivjo lynxlynxlynx
<anny_> gucci, d&g, s'oliver
<yang> http://ebm.si/o/sl/component/content/article/83-naslovnica/373-izmenjava
<Pepelka> Ekologi brez meja
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj sploh je pelcmantl?
<idioterna> pelz mantel
<anny_> nagačena lisica
<lynxlynxlynx> pelc = krzno, mantl
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<idioterna> krznen plasc ja
<idioterna> dobesedno :)
<idioterna> js mam ze ene 10 zim oblecene tehnicne cunje
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pozabu, da je tud v angleščini mantle lahko obleka
<idioterna> in morm rect da za dobro pocutje bolsga ni
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> loh bi blo tut pelz crust
<idioterna> glede na to da je za povrh :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, tehnične so super
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e lepo vse malo bolj tesno in te ne ovira
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> se da laufat za nepridipravi
<idioterna> in se bolj pomembno - pred njimi!
<yang> to je ful v redu projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, ne vem kaj počneš :P
<yang> da se dejansko prinese stvari in ne da se mece v humano
<idioterna> ma, nic od tega
<idioterna> k mam bicikl, pa nimam torbe :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kolkokrat si že moral lavfat al pa preganjat nepridiprave?
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<anny_> hoteli so mu ukrasti bicikl!
<lynxlynxlynx> te specialke na tem kanalu so najbrž tako lahke, da bi itak lahko z biciklom koga premlatu v sili
<anny_> Å¡koda bicikla
<yang> anny_: a ves leta nazaj so bile neke vintage trgovine v LJ in je rekla lastnica v eni izmed njih, da bo morala zapreti trgovino, ker mora prikazati nevem toliko davka kot za nove obleke
<idioterna> js uresnic nimam prov lahkega bicikla
<idioterna> mislm 10 kil ma no
<anny_> 22% ddv
<yang> pa je mela recimo oblekce po 5 eur ali manj
<anny_> vintage je ful popularna zadeva
<anny_> pa Å¡e prav imajo
<idioterna> yang: davk je v procentih
<yang> tut v BTC je bla ena taka trgovina, prevec so jih obdavcili potem, da bi se jim splacali
<anny_> kitajska roba je v primerjavi s starimi izdelki katastrofa
<idioterna> ma ti pa tut vse verjames uradnim medijem
<lynxlynxlynx> sej res ni simpl s tekstilom skoz prit
<lynxlynxlynx> precej zanič trg
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> gyakusou!
<lynxlynxlynx> naši drugorokci raje zagotovljeno robo iz tujine kupujejo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/gyakusou-1.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/gyakusou-2.jpg
<idioterna> za tole hipster da 150 ojro
<anny_> naredijo ga pa za 10
<yang> anny_: pozna se izdelava oblacil iz manj kakovostnih materialov v zadnjem desetletju...recimo bombaz in naravni materiali, poceni stvari se hitro izperejo...ce pa zelis boljso robo pa ima ponavadi visjo ceno
<anny_> res je
<anny_> majica od olliverja in trenirka fruit of the loom...neuničljivi
<yang> jaz imam eno majico staro kakih 20 let, pa je po tekstilu skoraj kot nova, druge pa imam nevem 2 leti pa so ze cisto znucane
<anny_> črna majica se sploh ne spere!
<lynxlynxlynx> morta si kupit kakšno majco iz konoplje
<yang> sem gledal potem za to firmo, pa nisem nasel nic takega vec na netu, kupil sem pa nekje na severu evrope
<lynxlynxlynx> če se prav spomnim, lahko dobiš doživljensko garancijo
<yang> H&M je recimo ful zanic, se neke alergene ima na tekstilu, recimo na trenerkah
<idioterna> alergene :)
<anny_> prodajalke nosijo rokavice
<idioterna> pospricajo z kloramfenikolom :)
<idioterna> s.
<yang> fruit of the loom pa sem imel majico in je res iz dobrega materiala bila
<yang> pa olivier tud
<anny_> grem še na večerno fiskulturo
<yang> lp
<anny_> lp
<yang> jat moram pa se solato pojest
<idioterna> js pa zrihtat mysql.
<lynxlynxlynx> jst pa računat
<lynxlynxlynx> kako pestro
<dz0ny> na petek 13 vse ok, na nedeljo 15 pa vse wtf
 * dz0ny fixing radioterminal
<dz0ny> ce bi bil ubuntu core ze 2 leti zuni zdej neb mel problemov
<dz0ny> sploh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. matr si ti ratal true ubuntu fan :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej radio dela.. sam tist api je down
<CrazyLemon> oz je delal
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e kr nimam ubnuntu majce
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> en security update je povozu docker, dokku, vse appe
<dz0ny> rebuildam
<dz0ny> v bsitvu sam ircbota ni povozu
<dz0ny> aaa
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> well.. unattended upgrades are .. unattended :D
<zdobbie_> THE CLUE IS IN THE NAME
<zdobbie_> winkwink
<CrazyLemon> my name??
<CrazyLemon> or his?????
<idioterna> who's crazy
<CrazyLemon> everyone using ubuntu.. obviously
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> that'd be me
<idioterna> i guess
<yang> dz0ny: jst ti lahk posljem GNU nalepko, ce ze majce nimas :)
<yang> al pa kaksno bolj nevtralno recimo "iBAD"
<yang> mam jih se kar nekaj
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je en kup majic v kiberpipi..
<CrazyLemon> kjer jih hranijo v časovni kapsuli
<CrazyLemon> za naslednje generacije
<yang> CrazyLemon: po kok pa mate majcke ?
<CrazyLemon> yang pojma nimam.. js nism odgovoren za majice
<yang> ce so naprodaj bi morda kaksno kupil
<yang> tko malo za support :)
<CrazyLemon> yang you wont be supporting us!
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne vem koga bi podpiral.. verjetno kiberpipo :D
<yang> aja
<yang> hm
<yang> mislim, T-shirti vedno prav pridejo
<CrazyLemon> zanima me če je sploh kiberpipa kaj donirala za majice.. hmm
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu.si majice
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si majice - Ubuntu.si Forum https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/150/ubuntu-si-majice
<yang> hm zadnji post je iz 2009
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ni to taprava tema
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> CrazyLemon, yang: ja, neke bele Ubuntu majice so v pipi
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> pred časom so ble za prah pucat, zdej je pa še povno lepo zloženih v neki škatli, kot rečeno
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> in afaik se v zadnjem letu+ ni nobena (pro)dala
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang, tko da kar oglasi se :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-15
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> heya
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIM
<CrazyLemon> ko piha burja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUGRUrBX7vo
<Pepelka> CYCLISTs Vs WIND: Cyclists struggle against strong WINDS in Benidorm race - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Struggling cyclists battle against strong winds in Benidorm race Cyclists struggle as they battle against strong winds during a race in Alicante, with many h...«
<slax0r> ce se moras peljat v smeri burje je verjetno kar zabavno ^^
<CrazyLemon> zabavno je predvsem tistim, ki se peljajo nasproti in te opazujejo kako se matraš :)
<slax0r> ja saj to mislim, zabavno ce se peljes tak da ti piha v hrbet ^^
<CrazyLemon> sj veš kako je ko murphy udari.. pač katerkoli smer izbereš vedno ravno tebi piha v prsa :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: se pa obrnes in gres v drugo stran ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r in bam..spet burja v prsa
<CrazyLemon> murphy is a prick man
<slax0r> in spet obrnes
<slax0r> pac se obracas cel dan
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pretiravaš :p
<slax0r> moras delat z murphyjem
<slax0r> ne proti njemu
<yang> slax0r: a bos su na tole https://www.linuxtage.at/programm/
<Pepelka> programm
<slax0r> probably not
<yang> a ne delas vec v/blizu Graza
<slax0r> delam
<slax0r> samo kolk vidim je to v petek/soboto
<slax0r> takrat me ni v grazu
<slax0r> sploh pa, mein deutsch ist nicht gut genug fur so was
<yang> ah so
<yang> Mogoce se ti zarad tega splaca pridt (kaj pa vem) https://www.linuxtage.at/cryptoparty/
<Pepelka> cryptoparty
<slax0r> maybe, but I doubt it
<yang> slax0r: a tale Plabutschtunnel ze obstaja ?
<yang> pod hribom, zgleda precej dolg
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> to je zahodni obvoz graza
<slax0r> skoz prides do salzburga
<yang> to je dolg ene 7 km
<CrazyLemon> ne zanima te cryptoparty?? weirdo!
<slax0r> 10
<yang> wow
<slax0r> star verjetno tolk kolk je stara avtocesta v avstriji
<yang> jst bi prsu ce se jih bo na kriptoparty vsaj enih 30 prjavl
<yang> lih nasel sem bug da ni link updejtan sem jim mailal
<yang> a FH Joanneum je tisti muzej ko zgleda kot vesoljska ladja
<slax0r> to je univerza
<Matthai> a mogoče kdo ve tole: http://pastebin.com/jh0sx1Af
<Pepelka> Dodatki... - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje rabiš subquery
<lynxlynxlynx> group by se zdaj nanaša na alter, kar nima smisla; vsaj tako jaz to  berem
<Matthai> jup, mislim, da res
<msev-> ej a bi se komu od vas dal mi pomagat dekodirat nek udp protokol če bi vam dal wiki v katerem je opisan notr
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš za dekodirat če ti je protokol opisan v wikiju :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: make an app k iz binary > text
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny use strings :>
<msev-> ja to
<msev-> da pač so številke iz binaryja
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ta stavk je bil mal hecn
<msev-> k so že tm številke
<Matthai> msev-, a wireshar že ima support za ta protokol?
<msev-> ti bom dal link
<msev-> tuki pod advanced https://github.com/souliss/souliss/wiki
<Pepelka> Home · souliss/souliss Wiki · GitHub
<Pepelka> »souliss - Arduino based Distributed Networking Framework for Smart Homes and IoT«
<msev-> piše vnet pa macaco protokol
<msev-> ampak fora je v tem da niti to nevem kerga moram dekodirat
<msev-> pa maintainer kode me je že v naprej skenslov da nism dost skilled (kr je res) :D
<slax0r> Matthai: ker DB?
<msev-> pod datasniffing je wireshark Matthai
<msev-> pomoje je shizzle preveč zakompliciran
<slax0r> fo sho
<msev-> najbol da jim težim vsak dan da mqtt implementirajo
<msev-> al pa grem na drug projekt
<msev-> sam kaj k mi vsak en del tega zj že dela
<Matthai> slax0r, psql... sem pa že rešil, hvala
<slax0r> Matthai: ja, sem videl da sem samo 1 uro prepozen ;)
<Matthai> msev-, tista slika je iz Wiresharka
<msev-> vem ja
<msev-> js bi pol to v node-redu (k ma udp node) pol dekodirov pa naprej obdelvov
<msev-> sam tole je čist pretežko
<msev-> to nemorm na vs to vržt
<msev-> pa nase tut ne
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko da bom jih probov navdušt na mqtt-jem k je dost exampleov povsod za to
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Adding Biometric Security & Blockchain Technology  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aO_SpmSQq5I/ubuntu-phone-fingerprint-biometric-blockchain-ethereum
<CrazyLemon> "please make sure that the app is completely closed if you are not using it in order to avoid any battery usage."
<CrazyLemon> they said
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Numix Is Your Favorite Cinnamon Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/p3S2sr4_Trc/numix-is-the-best-cinnamon-theme
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga na androidu pomeni 'completely closed' ???
<zdobersek> da baterijo ven vrzes
<CrazyLemon> to sm že napisal v komentarju.. pa očitno 'Juan' bl slabo razume ingliš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: app ma lahko service
<dz0ny> disablaš app, pomen completely closed
<zdobbie> like a daemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny disableaš app?
<dz0ny> k večina appov ima še one time service
<dz0ny> k se poženejo ob eventih
<CrazyLemon> kako disableaš app na androidu? in zakaj mi ni potrebno 'disableat' druge appe :)
<dz0ny> startup, unlock etc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne vem to am Å¡ ti probleme
<dz0ny> jaz sam povem kako deluje :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i know.. zato vem da nima nobene povezave s servici ampak da je poorly written app :)
<zdobbie> the APU anti-force spreads!
<zdobbie> ful fino
<zdobbie> dva snickersa sem zmlel, zdej bom pa umru via sugar overdose
<CrazyLemon> phatty
<zdobbie> SUGARUSH
<yang> Kaj mi je slo na smeh prejle, sosed zatezil tam eni zenski, da se dobro da ima avto z luckami da zna vozit
<yang> pa prav ona "Veste, zenske dokazano bolje vozimo"
<yang> Pa on odvrne "Ja se vidi, zato ni se nobena zmagala na rallyu"
<slax0r> lel
<idioterna> ni cudn da je tok mrtvih na cestah, k vsi tipi mislnjo da rally vozjo
<yang> aja nisem vedu da so samo moski povzrocitelji nesrec
 * slax0r grabs popcorn
<idioterna> no, zdej ves
<slax0r> you guys suck...sm prcakoval vec
<idioterna> ja sej mogoce ce neb napisu da si kokice zgrabu bi bl zakompliciru
<slax0r> potem se pa pretvarjajva da nisem
<zdobbie> slax0r: dej kokice
<slax0r> THEY'RE MINE!
<napsy_> ziv
<napsy_> Zaposlujemo
<napsy_> https://www.facebook.com/visionect/photos/a.119731163883.102826.39116333883/10153630670568884/?type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Visionect - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »[JOB] Become part of the Visionect team! Now looking for Senior hardware developer, Full stack developer, Senior full stack developer, Junior test...«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<slax0r> ping
<jabuk> slax0r: pong
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> dunno
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kkz_XLxsqI
<Pepelka> When We Stand Together | Bernie Sanders New Ad wonderful - YouTube
<Pepelka> »God bless America. The song in the video is called "Aerials" by Lights & Motion.«
<yang> Kdo se se ukvarja kaj s kriptovalutami
<lowkey> nihce :)
<lowkey> kar smo zasluzil smo zasluzil :)
<zdobbie> upd_
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> RIDE ON
<idioterna> druzinske obveznosti mam dons, ne morm
<msev-1> ping
<jabuk> msev-1: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..v nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> ko bo 9h sonca
<CrazyLemon> pa 14°
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-16
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @16/02/2016 03:02:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.05+E
<idioterna> the end is near
<napsy> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 19.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @16/02/2016 07:15:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+16.13+E
<zdobbie> PA DO BOVCA
<slax0r> jutro
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<slax0r> o LorD_DDooM
<slax0r> watcha up to?
<LorD_DDooM> Pa evo, spet doma po malo potovanja
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj ti kej?
<slax0r> delavno :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tamali že obvlada prave meche (IS), ali se še igrajčka z robotki (clan)?
<slax0r> tbh, ni spilal ze nekaj casa
<slax0r> kazenska
<slax0r> drugac pa tura stormcrowe :P
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, si mu dal, gauss, ssrm, erppc, erml, flamer build :)
<slax0r> that's a thing? :D
<slax0r> ma probam ga naucit naj samo ne kupuje stvari in potem prodaja
<slax0r> spokupil mi je ze od locusta do vindicatora vse
<slax0r> ampak samo po en 'mech
<slax0r> in po enem dnevu prodal
<LorD_DDooM> NGNG ima včasih matche, ko folk proba čimveč weapon groupov pa različnihorožij dat na meche
<slax0r> jaz mam vcasih po 4-5 groupov
<slax0r> na fun buildih
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam največ 3, ker sem nub
<slax0r> na more srs build 3 ja
<slax0r> leva/desna miska, levi shift ^^
<LorD_DDooM> LMB Gauss, RMB ERPPC, MB3 ALPHA, kaj še hočeš
<LorD_DDooM> shift je za MASC
<slax0r> <- no masc mechs
<slax0r> and proud of it
<LorD_DDooM> Tier 3 unerhive represents
<LorD_DDooM> underhive
<slax0r> MB3 = advanced zoom
<slax0r> LMB = peepeecee
<slax0r> RMB = uac10
<LorD_DDooM> nimam AZ modula sploh
<slax0r> jaz jih mam mislim da 10
<slax0r> pa ce se ze keri kdaj znajde gor, ga tak redko uporabljam da joj
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf1q8GipUaI
<Pepelka> Bracket A Semi Final Match January 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Clan Wolf International Trial of Bloodright Semi-final Round Bracket A [CWG] Erzengel vs [CWG] xfirestorm«
<slax0r> ^^
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @16/02/2016 08:10:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.17+E
<LorD_DDooM> LB20X na TBR, kaj vam ni jasno :D
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> 80 alpha :D
<slax0r> sploh pa, LBX > uac
<slax0r> sploh 20
<slax0r> ko jamma vsakic ko ustrelis
<LorD_DDooM> ubijal bi za uac20 na mojem Orionu
<slax0r> saj, je kul, samo vcasih res cist prevec jamma
<slax0r> mel sem uac20, 3xsrm6, 2xlpl warhawk build
<slax0r> z -30% jam chance
<slax0r> pa sem mel runde ko mi je vsak drug sus jammal
<slax0r> sam ko pa dela, pa z tem buildom razfukas vse po vrsti
<LorD_DDooM> ta mehanika z jammanjem je res krneki
<slax0r> jp
<slax0r> sploh ko ne double-tappas in je jam
<slax0r> like, wat?
<LorD_DDooM> working as intended since 2012
<slax0r> yup
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funsports.si
<Pepelka> Account Suspended
<CrazyLemon> lol..stupid funsports
<zdobersek> not much fun!
<yang> slaxoe, grzer linuxtage so neki zamutili crypto party
<yang> ce ne bo vsaj 30 udelezencev, ne bom hodil
<yang> pise da je bilo lani skupno 800 obiskovalcev
<CrazyLemon> ce ne bos sel bo to loss for crypto community! you have to go!
<CrazyLemon> http://fossbytes.com/russia-is-planning-to-move-all-computers-to-linux-operating-system/
<Pepelka> Russian Government Planning To Replace All Of Its Windows Computers With Linux
<Pepelka> »Short Bytes: The Russian government is planning to replace all of its Windows-powered computers with some Linux distribution. The government has justified this decision by stating that American technology companies...«
<dz0ny> heh ta crypo party je tak bs
<dz0ny> well you have to install backdoors somewhere
<dz0ny> perfect place
<CrazyLemon> torej ti še vedno priporočaš windows?
<zdobbie> tebi sploh
<zdobbie> APU ne more druzga handlat
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> i'm on amd turion x2 now
<CrazyLemon> tis 64 bit man! 64 bit!
<CrazyLemon> thats like...a lot of bits
<zdobersek> THE BERN LINE http://gfycat.com/FairLoathsomeAfricanwilddog
<Pepelka> gifs - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Pepelka> »See more GIFs! Create and share your own GIFs, amazing moments and funny reactions with Gfycat«
<zdobersek> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/45zmiv/bernie_sanders_rally_line_at_emu_ypsilanti/
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Rally line at EMU Ypsilanti, Michigan 2/15/16 : gifs
<Pepelka> »4559 points and 2523 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/5jdhP40
<Pepelka> A Vietnam Vet friend of mine replies to someone bashing Bernie for being a conscientious objector to the war. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ad fallum ?
<anny_> dan
<anny_> pozna kdo?
<anny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astra_Linux
<Pepelka> Astra Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny_> 33 users! ...pfft
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nope
<anny_> aw
<anny_> stvari se zanimivo obračajo
<anny_> http://itsfoss.com/russia-switching-to-linux/
<Pepelka> Russian Government Indicates Switching To Linux
<Pepelka> »Russia welcomes you, comrade Linux.«
<anny_> 22.000 občin
<CrazyLemon> anny_ že v 2015 so omenjali da bodo šli na linux..vsaj putin je neki omenjal da bodo do 2015 šli na linux/opensource
<anny_> čak mal, v enem letu?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne vem..vem pa da so omenjali da bodo do 2015 na opensorsu
<anny_> hm ja
<anny_> politika se obrača v smer, da bodo v to prisiljeni
<anny_> razen če so jim všeč backdoori na applu in ms
<anny_> v kar dvomim
<CrazyLemon> http://mashable.com/2010/12/27/vladimir-putin-free-software-by-2015/
<Pepelka> Vladimir Putin Orders Russian Government to Switch to Free Software by 2015
<CrazyLemon> 2010 :)
<anny_> znajo pospešit zadevo :)
<anny_> razmere 2010 so bile precej drugačne
<anny_> aja, ubuntu sem namestila Å¡e na tri kompe
<anny_> samo ta narod je mal...skrenen
<anny_> ob najmanjši napaki začnejo tolči po tipkovnici in pritiskati vse tipke, ki jih dosežejo naenkrat
<anny_> seveda se kakšna od bližnjic tudi izvede
<anny_> in potem cela panika
<anny_> obstaja kakšna opcija, da zaklenem?
<CrazyLemon> sure..izbriši vse bližnjice
<anny_> kje?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ v programu tipkovnica
<CrazyLemon> obviously :p
<anny_> keyboard....aaaah
<anny_> :P
<anny_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13455397/disable-ubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts
<Pepelka> Disable ubuntu keyboard shortcuts - Stack Overflow
<anny_> nisem vedela, da je v sistemskih nastavitvah
<CrazyLemon> sej ni.. super -> search 'tipkovnica' -> enter
<CrazyLemon> mislim je tudi tam
<anny_> ok, ena od opcij bo že
<anny_> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> np
<msev-> http://www.esp8266.nu/index.php/EasySetup
<Pepelka> EasySetup - ESP8266
<msev-> pač sm se povezal na ta ESP0 pa dal pass notr
<msev-> tko da je povezan
<msev-> zj pa piše "Launch your internet browser and it should find the captive portal hosted by the ESP module"
<msev-> pa sm naredu to pa ne vidm nobenga portala
<msev-> kašn naslov nj napišem not da bom tole vidu
<msev-> a sam localhost
<CrazyLemon> msev- no captive ponavadi deluje tko da karkoli prvič napišeš v url
<CrazyLemon> on te preusmeri na captive portal
<CrazyLemon> kjer potem potrdiš
<msev-> kakšn suck ne dela tko
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa tut k sm njegov IP vtipkal not ni blo nč
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aha
<msev-> ratal
<msev-> sm mogu naslov DNS-a
<anny_> krejzi...ozadje za tvoj comp :)
<anny_> http://ra.2mcl.com/wp/girls/girls-Mayra-Veronica-Widescreen-463.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny_ she's aight
<CrazyLemon> her hips dont lie..thats for sure
<anny_> emmm..prevod?
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM
<Pepelka> Shakira - Hips Don't Lie ft. Wyclef Jean - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download Shakira's self-titled album on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/ShakiraiTunes?IQid=yt Buy Shakira's self-titled album on Target: http://smarturl.it/Shakir...«
<CrazyLemon> prevod = "nic posebnega" :D
<CrazyLemon> =>*
<anny_> ccc...te čaka zrezek doma?
<anny_> namesto polpeta?
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z zrezkom? :>
<anny_> veš, kaj je noter
<anny_> pri polpetu pa ne veš, kakšno meso je zmleto
 * anny_ čaka danes večerja
<CrazyLemon> i'm lost and hungry at the same time
<anny_> in potreben, si pozabil
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> včeraj sem zamenjala jermen na pralnem stroju
<anny_> danes bo pri nas pestro....ouuuu je
<anny_> :p
<CrazyLemon> torej imaš ogromno umazanega perila?
<anny_> ne
<anny_> prišparala ene 30 € za serviserja in še več živcev
<anny_> za to me pa lahko povabi ven!
<CrazyLemon> jah..pol ne boš čisto nič prišparala! ker bo porabu vsaj 30€ !
<anny_> ampak jih bo za oba :)
<anny_> čak mal...kdor ne zna delat...mora plačat!
<anny_> tko je to
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<CrazyLemon> kdor pa zna delat pa naj ne bo lačen!
<anny_> delavec je vreden svojega plačila :)
<pitastrudl> kaj ve kdo kje bi dobil set slovenskih euro kovancev pa da jih glih ne preplačam neki
<pitastrudl> v eni banki ponujajo za 25€, vrednost 5€ kovancev
<pitastrudl> svašta
<pitastrudl> kao "zbirateljski"
<anny_> http://www.kovanci.si/contents/sl/d10_02.html
<Pepelka> Slovenije
<Pepelka> »Dobrodošli v spletni trgovini za zbiratelje kovancev.Na zalogi vsa potrebna oprema za zbiratelje«
<pitastrudl> aha
<anny_> objavi oglas na bolhi
<anny_> ob uvedbi evra so tega ogromno prodali
<anny_> gotovo jih leži stotine po predalih
<pitastrudl> jup
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... če rečem apt-get source gnuradio
<anny_> mene pa zanima Å¡e nekaj
<Matthai> mi potegne source v direktorij... potem ga zamenjam z novim sourcem
<anny_> ti prvi :)
<Matthai> kako sedaj prevedem?
<slax0r> make?
<anny_> potegne ti namestitvene datoteke v mapo?
<anny_> cel stavek napiši
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Easy Way to Use Emoji on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zWNggi3h9J4/emoji-picker-app-for-ubuntu-desktop
<slax0r> Matthai: apt-get build-dep package
<slax0r> da poinstalla dependencije
<slax0r> dch -i
<slax0r> debuild -us -uc -b
<slax0r> dpkg -i ../package.dev
<slax0r> deb*
<slax0r> vsaj na debianu je tak
<Matthai> zaenkrat sem rekel tole:
<Matthai> apt-get source gnuradio
<Matthai> wget http://gnuradio.org/releases/gnuradio/gnuradio-3.7.9.tar.gz
<Matthai> tar xvzf gnuradio-3.7.9.tar.gz
<Matthai> mv gnuradio-3.7.5 gnuradio-3.7.5-old
<Matthai> mv gnuradio-3.7.9 gnuradio-3.7.5
<Matthai> sudo apt-get build-dep gnuradio
<Matthai> se pravi  source od 3.7.9 sem dal v 3.7.5
<slax0r> dch -i da popravis verzijo
<slax0r> potem pa debuild
<Matthai> sudo apt-get install dch
<Matthai> Reading package lists... Done
<Matthai> Building dependency tree
<Matthai> Reading state information... Done
<Matthai> E: Unable to locate package dch
<slax0r> dchange ?
<Matthai> ne najde
<slax0r> potem pa ni enak nacin na ubuntu ^^
<slax0r> debchange ?
<Matthai> raspbian je
<slax0r> potem vem pa se manj :)
<slax0r> build-essential in te package mas poinstallane?
<slax0r> devscripts paket probaj poiskat in poinstallat
<Matthai> sem
<Matthai> zdaj pa tole javi
<Matthai> cd gnuradio-3.7.5
<Matthai> pi@raspberrypi:~/gnuradio-3.7.5 $ dch -i
<Matthai> dch: fatal error at line 581:
<Matthai> Cannot find debian/changelog anywhere!
<Matthai> Are you in the source code tree?
<Matthai> (You could use --create if you wish to create this file.)
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> tis windy
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.7°C @16.02.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% vzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:02, Kulminacija: 11:20:38, Sončni zahod: 16:33:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to tko hitro :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.7°C @16.02.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:50, Kulminacija: 11:17:31, Sončni zahod: 16:29:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 23min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> rip koper
<pitastrudl> hočm it po jogurt sam ga piha zuni
<pitastrudl> merkator je pa tko 50m stran
<pitastrudl> :(
<slax0r> the agony
<CrazyLemon> yea man..thats like miles away
<pitastrudl> ikr
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da ne obstaja mercator dostava na dom
<CrazyLemon> oh damn..obstaja..
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> sam a ni tko nad neko ceno to
<pitastrudl> al kva je že fora
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah..mogu boš testirat an' :)
<pitastrudl> hue
<slax0r> ja pa narocis tolk jogurtov da dosezes ceno za dostavo
<slax0r> done
<pitastrudl> sam res
<pitastrudl> what a genious
<slax0r> pol pa narocis se en hladilnik da mas vse te jogurte kam dat
<pitastrudl> ne sej jih bom sprot pojedu
<pitastrudl> dons zjutri je bil tak lep dan ane
<pitastrudl> pol pa pogledam napoved pa vidm da bo k apokalipsa zvečer baje
<pitastrudl> jao
<CrazyLemon> but!
<CrazyLemon> čez vikend bo lepo!
<slax0r> za kopat lepo?
<pitastrudl> the vikend is too late!
<pitastrudl> i want it now
<pitastrudl> daj CrazyLemon zapihaj malo po zraku, sej ti si nekje na hribu ane
<CrazyLemon> tudi okopaš se lahko ja..ne škodi :>
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> da preženeš oblake
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tudi če preženem oblake bo še zmeraj pihalo ...
<pitastrudl> ja sam bo vsaj sonce
<pitastrudl> pa ne bo dežja
<CrazyLemon> že v četrtek boš imel 8h sonca
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> pol pa vredu
<zdobersek> MEDIOCRE
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://ubuntu.si
<jabuk> https://ubuntu.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> :O
<zdobbie> GETTOWORK
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nikoli ni bil tako dolgo down! upam da ne delajo kak upgrade! recimo na php 5.6! ali tls 1.2! bog ne daj!
<zdobersek> dej ustimej!
<zdobersek> kaj ce kdo pride na stran!
<zdobersek> mislim, sej ne more, ampak ce bi mel taksen namen!
<CrazyLemon> jah bo potrebno zrihtat en cloud an!
<CrazyLemon> done!
<CrazyLemon> cloud postiman..nc vec downtimea!
<pitastrudl> ni oblaka
<pitastrudl> to so samo pcji
<zdobbie> PCji?
<zdobbie> not really
<CrazyLemon> maci ane!
<pitastrudl> hue
<pitastrudl> ka jse kej igra tuki drgač
<pitastrudl> vem da neki insurgency igrate sam tega nimam nažalost
<CrazyLemon> get it
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: do u need it
<pitastrudl> nevem če bi sploh mi lepo tekla
<pitastrudl> nimam gpuja
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> čeprou dela csgo na 120fps na low
<pitastrudl> mal tweakan cfg
<CrazyLemon> tudi js nimam gpuja!
<zdobbie> a mas APU?
<zdobbie> oy vey
<CrazyLemon> imam!
<pitastrudl> nimam apu
<pitastrudl> intel graphics 530 HD
<CrazyLemon> aja..that sux :/
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> better call saul is back!
<pitastrudl> nism gledu tega
<dz0ny> napsy: http://home.bt.com/tech-gadgets/tech-news/sony-huis-remote-control-e-ink-11364040192256
<Pepelka> Sony launches universal remote control with e-ink screen - BT
<Pepelka> »Sony Japan's remote control controls multiple devices at once via a customisable e-ink display.«
<zdobersek> uh-oh!
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.8°C @16.02.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% vzhodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:02, Kulminacija: 11:20:38, Sončni zahod: 16:33:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> Dan, kaj je zdaj aktualno za mikro vps lunix s slo ip? Predvsem za vpn...
<miha> Si-shell ali kaj drugega
<matjaz> si-shell je kul
<matjaz> pa najcenejši, če se ne motim
<miha> Debian? Nekih cpanelov ne znam nič
<miha> Ok
<matjaz> miha, za Debian pa poglej na Žabcu
<matjaz> pa še one click deploy imaš za OpenVPN
<miha> Zanimivo, hvala
<CrazyLemon> miha ffs!¨
<CrazyLemon> popravi pepelko!
<miha> Uf ja. :(
<CrazyLemon> nč  uff ja..to si že napisal v letu 2015
<miha> Vem :(
<pitastrudl> ha
<slax0r> kaj pa je narobe z pepelko?
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl kaj pa ni narobe?!?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si nazadnje videl obvestilo o ubuntu.si/forum postih??
<slax0r> !t sl en kaj pa ni narobe?!?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: so kdaj sploh bli? ^^
<slax0r> a ni pepelka ta ko izpise title/meta description strani ko postas link?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r of coruse :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..pa !g tudi dela
<Pepelka> WEF: Nova industrijska revolucija spreminja tudi trg dela - Delo http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/finance/wef-nova-industrijska-revolucija-spreminja-tudi-trg-dela.html
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse :)
<slax0r> see?
<slax0r> saj pa dela! :P
<slax0r> !g lies
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo lies lies
<CrazyLemon> !g openwrt python script
<slax0r> wut?
<slax0r> :D
<Pepelka> Python [OpenWrt Wiki] https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/software/python
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/fjserna/CVE-2015-7547
<slax0r> !g golang vs python
<Pepelka> GitHub - fjserna/CVE-2015-7547: Proof of concept for CVE-2015-7547
<Pepelka> »Proof of concept for CVE-2015-7547«
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima :)
<Pepelka> Why are people ditching python for go? : golang - Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2aup1g/why_are_people_ditching_python_for_go/
<CrazyLemon> poc za https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.si/2016/02/cve-2015-7547-glibc-getaddrinfo-stack.html
<Pepelka> Google Online Security Blog: CVE-2015-7547: glibc getaddrinfo stack-based buffer overflow
<slax0r> danes sem mislu da bom popenu na sihtu
<slax0r> skoda k nimam vec paste-a
<slax0r> sm se mal opogumu in sel v core gledat kako je kaj
<slax0r> I shall have nightmares
<CrazyLemon> core česa? zemlje?!?!?
<slax0r> najdu: http://sprunge.us/VFZd?php
<slax0r> ne, nasega software-a
<slax0r> and that's just the surface
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/preglodani-kabli-razcefrana-izolacija-misi-in-podgane-pod-pokrovi-avtomobilskih-motorjev/385984
<Pepelka> Preglodani kabli, razcefrana izolacija. Miši in podgane pod pokrovi avtomobilskih motorjev. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Predstavljajte si, da vaš avtomobil ne vžge, nato pa ugotovite, da je vzrok glodavec, ki je pregriznil kable v motorju. To je postalo na Obali že del vsakdana.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sestra je mela veverico/gnezdo nekje v motorju
<slax0r> jaz sem si pripeljal macko od bake do doma
<slax0r> na motorju
<slax0r> 20+km
<CrazyLemon> i fckin hate cats
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi na motorju
<slax0r> they hate you too
<CrazyLemon> ko greš ful počasi v hrib
<CrazyLemon> se tiste dlake kurijo
<CrazyLemon> in smrdi v avtu za popi...
<slax0r> that's just you
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> its not..i french shower daily
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> i think i'm being hacked!
<CrazyLemon> fckin tweetdeck mi vs čas išče keyword 'on'
<CrazyLemon> tako da je v bistvu useless ker tudi če zaprem search
<CrazyLemon> se spet odpre v sekundi
<CrazyLemon> s keywordom
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<netkat> CrazyLemon, si vidu https://github.com/fjserna/CVE-2015-7547/pull/1 :D
<Pepelka> DoS in POC by secretsquirrel · Pull Request #1 · fjserna/CVE-2015-7547 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Proof of concept for CVE-2015-7547«
<CrazyLemon> netkat :D
<CrazyLemon> kako zvem katero različico paketa je imel ubuntu X.Y?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bash&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- bash
<matjaz> tkole?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope..to so samo trenutno podprte različice
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da tesla za svoj display uporablja ubuntu, ki ni več podprt
<CrazyLemon> my assumptions are da je 10.04
<CrazyLemon> ta je bil LTS, ko so izdelali model s
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-17
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> hai
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobersek> WE MAINSTREAM NOW BOYS http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/mega-racunalniski-hrosc-lahko-prizadane-na-tisoce-naprav.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Mega računalniški hrošč lahko prizadane na tisoče naprav
<Pepelka> »Strokovnjaki so odkrili veliko pomanjkljivost v funkciji zbirke odprtokodne programske opreme (glibc), ki je ključen del vsakega odprtokodnega operacijskega sistema Linux. Večji operacijski sistemi, kot sta Windows ali OS X, temu hrošču niso podvrženi, a morate biti vseeno pazljivi glede manjših povezanih naprav, kot so routerji.«
<idioterna> 24ur.com mam v hosts file obrnen na localhost
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj
<CrazyLemon> thats so mega!
<zdobersek> kje pa drugac dobivas azurne novice o varnostnih luknjah??
<idioterna> zdobersek: na internetu
<zdobersek> OK
<zdobersek> sem pricakoval "literally anywhere else"
<zdobersek> pa bi te vprasu, "a na nova24tv.si?!?!?"
<zdobersek> skoda, da niso v clanku sli pisat
<idioterna> ne na televiziji
<zdobersek> "Ranljiva je tudi najbolj uporabljana Linux distribucija, Ubuntu"
<zdobersek> pa Ubuntu lepo linkan na ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> every traffic is good traffic, eh
<zdobersek> mogoc bojo danes dal v novice
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> freenode bo rebootal vse
<idioterna> it was nice knowing you all
<netkat> jupiii
<zdobbie_> PANICPANICPANICPANIC
<msev-> oh noes
<msev-> kko bom zj v stiku z brogrammerji? :S :S :D
<msev-> hehe
<slax0r> idioterna: wait, what?
<slax0r> ah, notice
<CrazyLemon> brogrammerji? bro programerji? awww
<dz0ny> 200mb of updates
<dz0ny> fx, libre,nodejs,python
<dz0ny> go is fine :)
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej a je mongodb bolš od sqlite databaseov?
<napsy> misli sql
<napsy> vsak ma svoje prednosti/slabosti
<napsy> naceloma je sql good enough
<napsy> razn ce delas s kakmu hipsterskemu toolu
<dz0ny> msev-: mongodb je document store
<dz0ny> sqlite je lahko document store
<dz0ny> you cant compare it like that
<msev-> kul pol bom kr sql k znam osnove uporablat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da max min pa avg vrednosti vn dobim pa to :D
<msev-> zj sm si mosquitto še naložu gor :)
<msev-> ej a bi lahko npr iz netbooka, če bi ga hotu nevem 1 tedn uporablat za "server" da bi ruknu vn baterijo k bo skoz pržgan na elektriko
<msev-> pa poizkusu bom čimbl izklučt monitor :D
<msev-> ma pa ssd notr pa atom cpu, to bi blo uredu ane, ga nebi nč uniču če bi ga ful uporablov :D
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa to hotel delat?
<msev-> da bi sprobov reliability od home automation scen
<msev-> pol bi Å¡u pa na rpi2 vrjetn
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet The Powerful Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EuF1tgVmdh0/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-specs-price
<CrazyLemon> fckin ubuntu phones..stop already
<zdobbie_> wrong chan?
<zdobbie_> rajs novico napis
<CrazyLemon> sej lih zato..ker novico moram napisat
<CrazyLemon> fckin ubuntu phones
<msev-> mogl bi zapečt notr support za android appe
<msev-> tko k sailfish
<msev-> pol bi lahko poletel
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogl bi ostati na ubuntu for android
<CrazyLemon> pa bi bilo vse fino fajn
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tale nonsense, ki se ne bo dobro končal :)
<zdobersek> sej najbrz se vedno uporabljajo android kernel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem če
<zdobersek> link?
<zdobersek> a jim gre cloud business tko fajn?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uff..cloud business je off the charts
<matjaz> pff, the cloud is a lie
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbXrHtIXIAAxbzz.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t666778
<Pepelka> Resna ranljivost v GNU C knjižnici @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Po poročanju Ars Technice so raziskovalci Googla in Red Hata so odkrili, da je mogoče z ustrezno oblikovanim DNS odzivom na poizvedbo, sproženo s funkcijo getaddrinfo(), prepisati kos pomnilnika nad skladom, kar pomeni, da napadalec lahko doseže, da napadeni računalnik izvede napadalčeve ukaze v varnostnem kontekstu, kjer se trenutno nahaja. Napaka je kritična predvsem zaradi razširjenosti. Odkar je GNU C knjižnica postala del ogromne...«
<zdobersek> 24ur.com article je bil boljsi
<CrazyLemon> nisi omenil da guglovci poročajo da se da tudi omejit ranljivost tako da omejiš odgovor na 2048 bajtov
<zdobersek> cestitam, v 4 odstavkih si napisu 8 povedu
<zdobersek> pa opomb v oklepajih mas skor vec kokr Roman Vodeb
<CrazyLemon> lej tega.. bere sam 24ur potem ko nekaj prebere na slo-tech pa je poln pripomb!
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Intel Graphics Installer 1.4.0 Released With Support for Ubuntu 15.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Y6ySvy0HtBo/intel-graphics-installer-1-4-0
<idioterna> a si vidu yang
<idioterna> iphone mors kupt
<idioterna> http://www.apple.com/customer-letter/
<Pepelka> Customer Letter - Apple
<Pepelka> »A Message to Our Customers«
<napsy> load average: 88.43, 45.92, 21.74
<napsy> lowl
<yang> nobene razlike ne bi blo ce bi karkol tacga implementiral
<CrazyLemon> rage split
<zdobbie> boljs da je su
<zdobbie> aha
<yang> spet ddosajo freenode
<zdobbie> yang: "nobene razlike ne bi blo ce bi karkol tacga implementiral" ?
<CrazyLemon> jp..ddos called reboots because of an update
<yang> ja cist nobene razlike, apple ze tko al tko sodeluje z FBI in NSA
<zdobbie> yang: prove it
<yang> to je samo farsa, da mal operejo svoje ime
<yang> zdobbie: ja poglej na RMSjevo stran pod apple
<CrazyLemon> ce bi sodelovali z fbi.. zakaj bi potem sodnik vseeno jim povedal da morajo odklenit iphone?
<yang> bos najdu dost zapisov
<CrazyLemon> ahh..the church of rms
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi pa RMSju verjel
<idioterna> on je itak uradni medij
<CrazyLemon> kakšno vprašanje pa je to.. kod da bi vprašal zakaj bi pa papežu verjel.. coz he's the top dog dawg
<zdobbie> hujs k 24ur?
<yang> CrazyLemon: aja sej ce napisejo da ne sodelujejo z FBI potem pa je res treba verjet jim, mas prov
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: aja sej ce pa yang/RMS napise da sodelujejo z FBI potem pa je res treba verjet mu, mas prov
<CrazyLemon> yang ne...zakaj bi sodnik narocil X da naredi nekaj kar Y zahteva, ce pa ze X sodeluje z Y?
<yang> pa mislis, da bi tako ogromna firma lahko obstajala brez da bi sodelovali z secret service, si pa res naiven
<yang> Apple je znan po tem, da vgrajuje spijunsko tehnologijo v naprave
<idioterna> yang: ti si tut en ddos
<yang> sodnik
<yang> kot da je vse v rokah enga sodnika
<idioterna> yang: od tvojga prjatla libc ma lukno
<idioterna> in morjo vsi rebootat
<yang> smesen si
<idioterna> nobenga ddosa ni
<zdobbie> :>
<zdobbie> yang: ti tud updejtej, ce se mas kej rad
<zdobbie> razen ce si FBI-freindly
<yang> kul se en linux bug
<CrazyLemon> friendly*
<yang> https://www.debian.org/security/2016/dsa-3481
<Pepelka> Debian -- Security Information -- DSA-3481-1 glibc
<idioterna> yang: nc ni linux bug
<idioterna> yang: je kr GNU libc bug.
<idioterna> linux je ok.
<zdobbie> it's GNU/Linux!
<idioterna> ne ni
<idioterna> not today, watson.
<CrazyLemon> or or! je to FBI narocil RMSju da zrihta backdoor
<zdobbie> pravim ti, da mors rect GNU/Linux, ne kr 'linux'
<idioterna> danes se distanciram od RMSja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to niti ni tok neverjetno
<yang> a je treba rebootat vse ?
<idioterna> od nekje mora met ful dnarja RMS
<idioterna> glede na njegov zivljenski slog
<yang> sej dost zasluz s predavanji
<idioterna> a tko k shillary
<CrazyLemon> so does Hilary
<zdobbie> free as in freedom, not as in beer
<yang> jst sem za free as in freedom in free as in free beer
<yang> While it is only necessary to ensure that all processes are not using the old glibc anymore, it is recommended to reboot the machines after applying the security upgrade.
<yang> aha sej pise
<yang> jebemu mast
<zdobbie> jah, ce ti tkoj init loada libc
<yang> yang: in theory you can try to figure out which processes have the old glibc version loaded.. but since this affects  90% I recommend just rebooting as it's far easier, no more interruptive and safer as you won't miss some random  process
<zdobbie> a te boli reset uptimea_
<zdobbie> ?
<yang> 13:48 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 249d 23h 0m 3s
<CrazyLemon> !g vpenis
<Pepelka> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki https://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<yang> ma
<yang> nastimat moram vse kanale nazaj v irssi pa je kr neki dela
<yang> a jebiga
<yang> kar se mora se mora
<idioterna> zakaj pa racunalniku ne reces da to namest tebe nardi
<dz0ny> :w
<CrazyLemon> :q!
<slax0r>  /channel add -auto #channel NetworkName
<slax0r> yang: ^
<dz0ny>  /save
<CrazyLemon> /use_znc
<dz0ny>  /use weechat
<CrazyLemon> /dont --be "a hipster"
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/10-ways-riding-a-bike-can-save-the-world/
<Pepelka> 10 Ways Riding a Bike Can Save the World - Movoto
<Pepelka> »Strap on your helmet, pull up your pants legs, and get ready to save the world--one pedal at a time.«
<idioterna> ta je za yanga
<msev-> a kdo uporablja stremio :D
<msev-> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdaj boš posodobil piwik :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj boš ti posodobil piwik?
<CrazyLemon> it is you who set it up :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj če bi se izbrisal cartridge pa ponovno naredil je mogoče uporabit obstoječi track code?
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi php je 5.3 pa phpymadmin je 4.0
<CrazyLemon> zihr obstajajo updejti tudi za to
<slax0r> phpmyadmin?
<CrazyLemon> yes that
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/fGgOjxT.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yp, sam je vse mal mim tam
<dz0ny> iscem sponzorja za te boge stats
<slax0r> sponzorja in terms of?
<slax0r> dz0ny: ^
<dz0ny> slax0r: hosting
<dz0ny> php ni problem
<dz0ny> mysql is
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> mysql ne vem ce mam
<slax0r> sec
<slax0r> ah, celo mam mariadb gor
<slax0r> ce rabis, ti dam en DB
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> zakaj nimam firewalla na serveru o.O
<dz0ny> kul :)
<dz0ny> sam DSN mi daj na privat
<CrazyLemon> boge statse???? BOGE??? vsaj 200 ogledov je na dan! 200!
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je narobe z openshift
<CrazyLemon> do zdj je delal :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ok
<slax0r> dobis
<slax0r> https://db.tt/dnJWaRGi
<slax0r> dafuq
<Pepelka> Dropbox - SS-2016-02-17-15-32-32.png
<CrazyLemon> slax0r scroll down/up?
<slax0r> ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mogoče so ti znaki od scrollanja
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> vsak keypress doda ^[
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<slax0r> backspace ne pali
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> nebi rad pognal firewall skripte prek ssh :)
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> 111s lag
<CrazyLemon> 112*
<yang> 16:46:42 up 425 days, 19:04,  1 user,  load average: 1.08, 1.04, 1.02
<slax0r> *slow clap*
<yang> morm rebootat
<matjaz> 17:12:52 up 43 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.14, 0.30
<matjaz> to je uptime
<CrazyLemon> you da man, man!
<msev-> a u sloveniji se da iz microsoft stora kupvt
<msev-> :D
<msev-> (mogoče bi blo to vprašanje bolj primerno za slo-tech :P :P )
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/2015/03/10/ispy-cia-campaign-steal-apples-secrets/
<Pepelka> The CIA Campaign to Steal Apple’s Secrets
<Pepelka> »Agency researchers conducted a multi-year effort to break the security of Apple’s iPhones and iPads, presenting their findings at an secret annual “Jamboree."«
<zdobersek> ooold
<zdobersek> but relevant, so tnx
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res
<CrazyLemon> sploh nism vidu datuma
<CrazyLemon> pac vidu sm da je snowden retweetal pa sm mislu da je new
<netkat> je skoz isto:D
<netkat> http://nymag.com/following/2016/02/all-your-base-are-belong-to-us-turns-15.html
<netkat> to je sele old
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbctK_dW0AAGWoz.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> and redheads i hope!
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efttzj5VtXE to to
<Pepelka> Sophina DeJesus UCLA Floor 2016 vs Utah 9.925 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »amazing everything perfection kill em dead mama yaaasss werk«
<CrazyLemon> to to kaj?
<upd> to je to!
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<upd> bro u know nothing
<CrazyLemon> i know da to ni to :D
<upd> :|
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar je dz0ny postal je bl to kot to kar si ti postal!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> gn
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-18
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> yup
<slax0r> what napsy said
<msev-> idioterna, I need moar esp's
<msev-> a mislš da bo zj kšna dodatna panika k sva mu umes težila
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: neki zate https://home-assistant.io/
<Pepelka> Home Assistant
<Pepelka> »Open-source home automation platform running on Python 3. Track and control all devices at home and automate control. Installation in less than a minute.«
<msev-> dz0ny, old news
<msev-> poznam to
<msev-> zj sm nahypan na node-red-u
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: a z dalsmu kablam ti dela
<msev-> idioterna s krajšmu kablam mi dela
<anny_> dan
<yang> o
<anny_> o
<anny_> :)
<yang> lep dan za prebranac, sibam jst
<anny_> dober tek
<yang> hvala
<idioterna> anny_: dobr so te zjebal antigays
<idioterna> zdej hocjo se splav prepovedat
<anny_> who? where? what?
<idioterna> primc
<idioterna> &co
<anny_> sem za omejitev dostopa do splava
<idioterna> oh wow
<anny_> in to velja tudi zame
<idioterna> proper nazi
<anny_> jup
<zdobersek> .yt never go full retart
<zdobersek> .yt never go full retard
<anny_> nice to meet you
<msev-> to jim pa ne bo ratal
<idioterna> who cares
<anny_> tehnično bi speljala takole, da prvi in mogoče drugi splav krije zdravstveno, kot do sedaj
<msev-> tok neumne pa naše ženske niso :D
<zdobersek> msev-: lo and behold
<idioterna> vazn da damo klukco v stolpec 'fojba'
<anny_> vsak naslednji naj plačata oba
<idioterna> anny_: why?
<anny_> mene bolj skrbi nekaj drugega
<anny_> odločanje za splav in posledice so skoraj izključno na ženskih ramenih
<anny_> kam hudiča se poskrijejo fotri, če jih tako lahko imenujem?
<idioterna> they should have no say in this
<idioterna> ni njihovo telo
<anny_> no, sveti duh je imel samo enkrat prste v mes
<idioterna> a ko se je v prajuhi prva RNA skopirala?
<anny_> razen če ni špricneš kupljene sperme, sta vedno potrebna dva
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fz7gcQvZMk
<Pepelka> Universum und Quanten • Makrokosmos | Harald Lesch (Teil 1) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Harald Lesch erläutert die makroskopischen Phänomene im Weltall. Die spannende Reise führt durch Größenordnungen von Raum und Zeit, vorbei an unserer Sonne, ...«
<anny_> priporočam ogled...super razlaga, tudi za n00be
<CrazyLemon> http://ml.ninux.org/pipermail/battlemesh/2016-February/004379.html
<Pepelka> [Battlemesh] Chilling effect - Lockdown (FCC/EU)
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr tplink will lock their firmware
<Matthai> anny_, a mogoče poznaš oni primer iz Italije
<anny_> kateri?
<Matthai> ko je ženska hotela splav, pa ji partner ni pustil.. sta šla na sodišče in je moški gladko izgubil
<Matthai> "to ste dosegle feministke!" :-)
<anny_> odgovornost je 50:50
<Matthai> "moškim se krati pravica do očetovstva!
<Matthai> :-)
<anny_> nima moški 20% genov, ženska pa 80%
<Matthai> jah, tam je tip rekel, da bo on prevuzel skrb za otroka, da se mu mati lahko odpove
<Matthai> in je izgubil
<Matthai> res je sicer, da rodit bi morala ženska, in je to pač večji napor/poseg v telo
<anny_> na naših sodiščih moški prav tako izgubljate
<anny_> verjetnost komplikacij pri splavu in porodu je približno enaka
<anny_> oz vpliv na telo
<Matthai> ja, ampak tukaj imam jaz vprašanje... zakaj je moški enako kot ženska odgovoren za rojenega otroka, za nerojenega pa ne?
<Matthai> meni se to ne zdi enaka obravnava
<anny_> točno
<anny_> moški ste popolnoma izločeni iz procesa odločanja
<anny_> tudi v primeru ločitve in dodelitve otrok
<Matthai> ker če bi pa moški hotel, da ženska splavi, bi pa tudi izgubil na sodišču
<Matthai> tle neki ne Å¡tima :->
<anny_> me veseli, da nisem edina :>
<Matthai> tisto zgoraj v narekovajih (feministtke, pa to), je bila zajebancija
<Matthai> ampak tole pa resno mislim
<anny_> ni treba da je zajebancija
<anny_> feministke so si tu prigrabile preveč pravic
<anny_> in javnost jih podpira
<Matthai> če ženska noče otroka in ga moški hoče in je pripravljen prevzeti vso skrb zanj - zakaj ne?
<anny_> v primeru ločitve je že rutina, da se proti očetu vloži tožba zaradi spolnega zlorabljanja, saj se takoj prekinejo vsi stiki
<Matthai> kaj je že oni tip, ki ima neko moško feministično gibanje v ZDA?
<Matthai> anny_, saj to je čisto OK, ampak potem pričakujem,da ko se izkaže, da je bila prijava neresnična, da gr eženska za en epar let v zapor
<Matthai> vmes pa otroke dobi oče :-)
<anny_> ja
<anny_> "vsi enaki pred zakonom" pa te fore
<anny_> če se izkaže, da je prijava lažna - kar v večini primerov je - se ne zgodi NIČ!
<anny_> pospravijo v predal in konec
<anny_> banda babja!   s sodnicami vred
<zdobersek> anny_: jst sem pa zraven fotra ostal
<zdobersek> what gives?
<anny_> spadaš med 5-10% nesrečnežev :)
<anny_> tistim otrokom, ki ostanejo s fotri ni nič hudega
<anny_> samo malo bolj robustni postanejo, ker jih očetje za vsak kihec ne vlačijo k zdravniku
<zdobersek> ne, nisem nesrecen
<zdobersek> ne zarad tega
<anny_> to zgoraj je bila Å¡ala
<idioterna> anny_: sej je vseen ce sta potrebna dva
<idioterna> anny_: zakaj bi to moralo met kakrsenkoli vpliv na socialne pravice?
<anny_> idioterna, tu si na spolzkem terenu
<anny_> teoretično je otrok živo bitje šele po porodu
<anny_> ampak, ampak...
<anny_> v primeru da je ženska noseča, se ga že upošteva kot dediča
<anny_> kar je precej shizofreno
<anny_> niti stroke se ne morejo med seboj dogovoriti
<idioterna> anny_: ja ne ane
<idioterna> anny_: dokler se pojstlca drzi zenske njena kri tece skoz froca
<idioterna> o pravicah otroka pa lahko itak zacnemo govort sele ko se mu razvije zavest
<idioterna> in to taka k je vredna pravne pozornosti, ker sicer moras tut psu dat moznost, da se sam izjasni glede stvari
<idioterna> pa ni problem to da je shizofreno
<idioterna> ampak to da se v takih primerih uposteva nacelo reciprocnosti
<idioterna> ce ma zenska tri splave se ji ne prepove splava
<idioterna> ampak se ji senka psihiatra
<idioterna> to da ga mora sama placat je dobro izkljucno v primeru da je splav dovolj poceni, da se se vedno odloci za strokovnega
<idioterna> ne pa za takega v frizerskem salonu
<anny_> mislim,da stane par tisoč evrov
<idioterna> poleg tega se primc zavzema za prepoved opravljanja splava v javnih bolnisnicah
<idioterna> kar je cist retardirano
<anny_> to je res retardirano
<Matthai> idioterna, "ko se mu razvije zavest"... se prvi politiki niso ljudje :-)
<anny_> retardirano je tudi, da ženske uporabljajo splav kot kontracepcijo, ker se jim ne ljubi uporabljati drugi sredstev
<anny_> Matthai, to je že dolgo jasno :>
<idioterna> mene nic ne moti, ce so retardirani posamezniki
<idioterna> do tega imajo pravico
<idioterna> drzava pa ne sme bit retardirana
<idioterna> ker to vpliva na prevec ljudi
<anny_> poznam žensko, ki je imela 9 splavo in eno z 11
<idioterna> ja, nic hudega
<idioterna> jaz poznam eno, k je mela en splav
<idioterna> pa ga ni hotla met
<anny_> prva je umrla pri 38 za rakom, druga vrti vrata na psihiatriji
<idioterna> s tem ni nic narobe
<idioterna> posamezniki so pac razlicni in ne mores jih z zakoni spremenit
<idioterna> lahko jim samo pomagas, da se spremenijo, ce se hocejo sami
<idioterna> zakaj mislis da v svici drzava placuje heroin dzankijem
<idioterna> ker je to ceneje kot da cegle mecejo v urarske izlozbe
<anny_> ljudje se spreminjajo šele takrat, ko voda teče v grlo
<idioterna> which is what junkies do
<anny_> ali ko jim grozi udarec po žepu
<idioterna> jsm kr preprican da nobena od tistih dveh zensk ni splavov izvajala za zabavo
<idioterna> se bolj sem pa preprican, da bi se drugace obnasali, ce bi bil zakon drugacen
<anny_> obema se ni ljubilo uporabljati tabletk
<anny_> za to ni opravičila
<idioterna> tabletke so za nekatere ljudi kontraindicirane
<anny_> ja, imaš morje drugih opcij
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> splav sicer ni kontracepcija
<idioterna> ker kontracepcija pomeni, da ni spocetja
<anny_> za nekatere ženske je
<idioterna> ja, in s tem ni nic bistveno narobe
<anny_> pri materničnem vložku pride do spočetja in mini splava
<idioterna> tega ne mores spremenit tako, da jim splav otezis
<anny_> ti povem, kaj se je zgodilo v eni od držav, kjer so uvedli obvezno svetovanje pred splavom
<idioterna> no, povej
<idioterna> loh tut urlpls
<anny_> večina "svetovalk" je bila z medicinskega področja,  ločenih samohranilk z jezo na moške in na ves svet
<anny_> če katera ni bila prej v depri, so jo one spravile tja :)
<Matthai> pa saj to je pa super... depresijo znamo dobro zdraviti :-)
<idioterna> ok za tako trditev hocm mal boljse podatke kot "nekdo na ircu je reku"
<anny_> ti dostavim
<idioterna> sej je verjetno pdf na pubmed?
<anny_> Matthai - če bi znali zdraviti ali še bolje preprečiti, ne bi zasedla prvega mesta na lestvici bolezni
<Matthai> lahko pa da je tako profitabilna in zato zasede 1. mesto
<anny_> trenutno so menda še bolezni srca in ožilja, a ne bodo več dolgo
<anny_> točno
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6XEQIsCoM
<Pepelka> Barry Schwartz über Paradoxon der Wahlmöglichkeiten - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.ted.com Psychologist Barry Schwartz takes aim at a central tenet of western societies: freedom of choice. In Schwartz's estimation, choice has mad...«
<anny_> tale super pove, zakaj smo tako nesrečni
<idioterna> to je cist zgresena premisa
<idioterna> nc nismo nesrecni
<idioterna> na tem kanalu je samo yang nesrecn
<idioterna> evo, na drugem kanalu je en lihkar pejstnu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxpVwBzFAkw
<Pepelka> Why Women DESTROY NATIONS * / CIVILIZATIONS - and other UNCOMFORTABLE TRUTHS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »* UNINTENTIONALLY and/or INADVERTENTLY Please watch the entire video, you may miss the gist if you don't. ***The title is controversial only if you don't wat...«
<anny_> true dat :)
<idioterna> sicer ne bom pogledu, k mi naslov ze dost pove
<idioterna> ampak vem da je marie curie odrascala v liberalni druzini kjer so zavracal koncept spolnih vlog
<anny_> ženske smo žleht, že zgoraj to pravim
<idioterna> ja, pa ni res
<idioterna> nekateri ljudje so zleht
<anny_> morm it
<anny_> pridem nazaj :)
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js grem pa na kosilo
<anny_> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> Dodatki
<CrazyLemon> 16:09, Full HD, Game mode, kava, Montaža na steno (VESA 100x100)
<CrazyLemon> wait what.. kupiš monitor pa dobiš kavo for free??
<zdobersek> that's what gamers need!!
<anny_> poleg punce :)
<CrazyLemon> ahh..coffee is for gamers.. pass than
<idioterna> ne vem od kod ideja da gamerji nimajo punc, al pa da jih rabijo bolj/manj kot drugi
<anny_> osebna izkušnja
<anny_> res pa jih ponavadi punce najdejo, ne obratno
<CrazyLemon> anny_ poznaš veliko gamerjev?
<idioterna> n=5000+
<anny_> koliko je veliko?
 * CrazyLemon ne pozna nobenga :(
<anny_> 50?
<zdobersek> oi CrazyLemon
<idioterna> js poznam enga k zahinav insurgency sam zarad spolnih odnosov
<LorD_DDooM> Če posta po facebooku svoje achievemente, poj to ni to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti?gamer? phaha!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sounds familiar!
<anny_> ups...on the wrong side of IRC again
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst sem tvoj carrymeister
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you carry food&drinks for other gamers?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: RPGs
<idioterna> no vcasih tut sam za ksn film v dvoje
<idioterna> al pa druge vrste druzinskih obveznosti
<zdobersek> a to un, k ze ob stirih klice vkup?
<idioterna> a js to kdaj delam?
<idioterna> sej mozno, k nism neki na uro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<idioterna> razn kdr je sola
<idioterna> takrat morm zgled dajat, da se ne zamuja
<zdobersek> no ja, enkrat smo celo nedeljo zulil
<yang> ce bi zenske pametneje izbirale svoje partnerje bi bilo veliko manj nezazelenih nosecnosti. Nekatere kontraindikacije tabletk so pa take, da se odsvetujejo kadilkami zaradi 1% moznosti infarkta
<yang> ker zenska nikoli nima neke garancije da jo partner ne bo zapustil in bo ostala sama z otrokom
<yang> na to bi po defaultu morala ze v osnovi racunat
<yang> pa da ne bo krivda samo na zenski strani, tudi moski bi se moral malo bolje pozanimat s katero ima spolni odnos, ker je velika verjetnost da lahko zanosi
<yang> pravico do splava so si pa zenske morale priboriti, zato bi bilo napak da se jim ta pravica odvzame
<yang> pri splavu pa tudi obstaja vedno neka verjetnost, da zenska kasneje ne bo mogla ponovno zanositi
<zdobbie_> curl -s wttr.in/Celje
<yang> uf tole je pa lustno
<anny_> no meni je logično, da sta oba odgovorna 50/50 tudi za splav
<anny_> in da pravica matere do otroka ni nad pravico očeta
<anny_> če bo ate skrbel za otroka po rojstvu, naj ga ima
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> naj ga sam rodi, ce ga hoce met
<anny_> nismo Å¡e tam
<idioterna> nic hudega
<anny_> bomo pa enkrat
<idioterna> tut uredu
<idioterna> dokler nismo, pa nihce ne sme nikogar prisilit v nekaj, cesar noce
<idioterna> zenska nikomur ne skoduje s tem ko se odloca o lastnem telesu
<idioterna> in to da z nekom seksas pac ne more bit pogodba, zarad katere se mora potem en podredit drugemu
<idioterna> sploh pa ne pri tako boleci in rizicni stvari kot je porod
<anny_> imaš osebne izkušnje? :)
<yang> jaz poznam enga, k ima 3 otroke s tremi partnerkami pa s cetrto sedaj zivi
<anny_> idioterna, koliko otrok si osebno rodil?
<idioterna> nobenga
<anny_> kul
<CrazyLemon> yet
<idioterna> niti nimam namena
<anny_> koliko splavov si videl?
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaksno zvezo ma to s cimerkol
<idioterna> ampak pomoje ene 10
<Matthai> idioterna, kaj pa nadomestna mati? tam pa je pogodba...
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> Matthai: ja, sam je pred seksom pogodba
<idioterna> pa se neveljavna je
<idioterna> k se mati komot odloc pa rece "ne dam ga"
<idioterna> in nc ne mors
<idioterna> kar je prav.
<anny_> un tip iz italije bi se vsaj poskusil dogovoriti z žensko
<idioterna> pojma nimam ker tip je to
<zdobbie_> Gianni
<yang> Dolce & Gabanna
<anny_> ki je hotel otroka, ženska pa ne
<idioterna> men je cist vseen kaj si tipi mislnjo, njihova ideja da kerakol zenska karkoli mora, ker se njim tko zdi, je abotna
<idioterna> ja tough
<idioterna> js hocm macolo, zena bi pa rajs kramp
<idioterna> a loh sprejmemo zakon, da loh zakonski par samo macole kupuje?
<anny_> ni rečeno, da mora
<anny_> v življenju je treba sprejeti mnogo kompromisov
<idioterna> jasno, ampak odlocitev o kompromisu mora bit v rokah posameznika
<idioterna> ne pa v rokah drzave
<idioterna> razen kadar so ogrozena zivljenja drugih, takrat se IMO sme posegat tut v osebne pravice
<idioterna> sorazmerno, jasno
<anny_> nosečnost je enako ogrožujoča kot umeten splav
<idioterna> to ni res niti priblizno
<idioterna> smrtnost zenske pri splavu je 0.5-1.0 na 100.000 splavov, pa 10-50 na 100.000 nosecnosti
<idioterna> skratka, nosecnost je v civiliziranem svetu priblizno 10x nevarnejsa od splava
<anny_> si vzel v ozir tudi psihične posledice?
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<anny_> Å¡ur
<idioterna> psihicne posledice nosecnosti so enake kot psihicne posledice splava.
<anny_> govoriš iz osebne izkušnje?
<anny_> spet nekaj na pamet?
<idioterna> ne, iz statisticnih podatkov.
<idioterna> osebne izkusnje nimajo mesta v informirani razpravi
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri statistiki..a ima kdo phillips led monitor?
<idioterna> too many l's
<CrazyLemon> phiips led monitor*
<idioterna> dell mam :)
<idioterna> has more l's than your philips.
<anny_> zakaj pa phillips?
<CrazyLemon> thats too many l's for my budget
<anny_> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> zato ker sprašujem za philips in ne lg? :D
<anny_> moj je aoc
<anny_> v redu zadeva
<idioterna> los.
<idioterna> tist je cirilica
<anny_> uporabljajo kar piši što govoriš
<anny_> https://www.mimovrste.com/led-monitorji/aoc-monitor-led-lcd-236-aoc-e2470swda
<Pepelka> AOC monitor LED LCD 23,6" (E2470Swda) | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »LED LCD širokozaslonski monitor AOC E2470Swda vam ponuja velikost zaslona 59,9 cm (23,6"), mega kontrast 20.000.000:1, polno HD ločljivost 1920×1080 slikovnih točk, hiter odzivni čas 5 ms in majhno porabo energije …«
<idioterna> mimovrste so cehi :)
<CrazyLemon> aoc je tudi v izbiri..ampak raje bi philips/lg
<anny_> lol
<anny_> povej jim
<idioterna> ja res so
<anny_> CrazyLemon, naš prejšnji je bil Phillips
<anny_> samo to je že kar nekaj let nazaj
<anny_> ne vem, kakšno kvaliteto sedaj ustvarjajo
<CrazyLemon> pri philipsu sux to da ima samo 2 leti garancije
<idioterna> anny_: ko jih je nizozemski retailer kupu
<idioterna> so češki site predelal za slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko večina pa ima 3 leta
<anny_> zanimivo
<anny_> ne moreš dokup garancije?
<anny_> *dokupit
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne najdem te opcije.. lahk dokupiš garancijo če kupiš sesalec
<CrazyLemon> sam za zaslone pa nism najdu
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> anny_: http://shrani.si/f/30/SD/ApUQJ0o/2.png
<anny_> s tem je kot z žarnicami
<anny_> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/zarnica-ki-gori-ze-107-let/87546
<Pepelka> Žarnica, ki gori že 107 let :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Iz ZDA poročajo o svojevrstnem rekordu, in sicer žarnici, ki skoraj neprenehoma sveti že kar 107 let. Žarnico je daljnega leta 1901 izdelalo neko podjetje iz Ohia.«
<anny_> potem so pa omejili življenjsko dobo na 2500 ur
<idioterna> ce skos gori pol ni to nc zlo nenavadnga
<LorD_DDooM> Moč žarnice znaša štiri vate.
<idioterna> pa pet higienskih vlozkov
<LorD_DDooM> Žarnice z wolframovo nitko imajo fizikalno omejeno življensko dobo, že zaradi emisije wolframa v ozračje. Halogenke to delno sanirajo s povračanjem wolframa iz plina na nitko, ampak to, da so stare žarnice boljše kot novejše je bedarija
<anny_> ne rečem, da je boljša
<anny_> samo dejstvo je,d a gori 100 let
<anny_> verjetno porabi veliko elektrike
<LorD_DDooM> Če je deklarirana za 4W, poj kuri 4 W
<LorD_DDooM> +-
<anny_> thumbs up
<slax0r> +- 40W :P
<LorD_DDooM> ni ti to clan tech slax0r
<yang> mislim, da je tisto zarnico izdelal kar Edison sam
<anny_> lol
<anny_> gremo ga vprašat
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbTXB4CUEAIP-HB.jpg
<yang> oz. pac tisto podjetje za katerega je izumil zarnico
<yang> isto mas recimo baterije k delajo ze 100 ldet
<yang> k jih je edison pogruntal
<yang> pa pol je baterijska industrija rekla da je kurc prodajat baterije na vsakih 100 let, premal zaslizka
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel%E2%80%93iron_battery
<Pepelka> Nickel–iron battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> http://freesound.org/
<Pepelka> Freesound.org - Freesound.org
<Pepelka> »Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?«
<yang> idioterna: evo neki zate http://jp.si/57107__lg__luzern-jodel-04-080628.wav
<idioterna> thanks but no thanks
<yang> ja mogu se bos asimilirat, sej ti ne preostane drucga
<idioterna> yang: tko k rad gojzarsko muziko poslusas tut rad poslusas crappy svicarsko muziko
<idioterna> yang: in ne, ne bo se mi treba asimilirat
<idioterna> jsm ze evropejc
<idioterna> evo, ce hocs proper svicarsko muziko
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4w5LXN4as4
<Pepelka> Trioahattalaha - Duo Stimmhorn - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Duo Stimmhorn bei Sprudel Sprudel und Musik 2009«
<yang> idioterna: Svica ni v Evropski uniji
<idioterna> ne, ni
<zdobersek> sedi 5
<idioterna> sam v sengenu, v eea, v esa pa se ene 10 drugih zvezah k so naceloma del eu
<zdobersek> pa cokolado talajo na letalih
<yang> te majo pa za izvoz
<yang> hehe, dober spot
<yang> Malo me spomni na Madame Baheux
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8xXPGJhjc8
<Pepelka> Madame Baheux: "Die Seeräuber Jenny" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Die Seeräuber Jenny (K. Weill/B. Brecht) line up: Jelena Popržan – Viola, Gesang Ljubinka Jokić – E-Gitarre, Gesang DeeLinde – Cello Lina Neuner – Kontrabass...«
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXqdTNEpSN4
<Pepelka> RC Glove - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Primera prueba del guante de radiocontrol controlando dos ejes con acelerómetros y el canal de acelerador con el sensor de flexión. Hay que afinar el control...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNn6lWZ-AcQ
<Pepelka> CATCH-POP-STRING-STRONG - Turbofolkqueen or Slavica the Cleaning Maid (Richard Schuberth) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CATCH-POP-STRING-STRONG - Turbofolkqueen or Slavica the Cleaning Maid (Richard Schuberth)- Jazzit live@Spiegelzelt Salzburg 19.12.2013 - Der Jazzit:Musik:Clu...«
<idioterna> to ti rad poslusas, ne mi
<yang> ja, dobre sta
<CrazyLemon> a mogoce kdo ve a je danes bil .4 LTS release?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne
<CrazyLemon> kar je pa zanimivo...ker i haz .4
<yang> Yuriiii Oprostiiiii
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pY2Hxgvm1c
<Pepelka> Emperor X -- "Message to Yuri the Sysadmin from the Deserted Streets of Residential Ljubljana" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A sysadmin named Yuri couldn't make it out to the concert in Ljubljana tonight, so I sang him this song by video so he can watch at work tomorrow morning ins...«
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/operacija-storklja-ko-se-selitev-gnezda-razvlece-na-vec-ur.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Operacija Štorklja: Ko se selitev gnezda razvleče na več ur
<Pepelka> »Delavci Elektra Celje so rabili skoraj cel dan, da so pripravili novo prebivališče za bele štorklje na Ljubečni pri Celju. Družina štorkelj si je gnezdo pripravila na električnem drogu, zdaj pa so ga preselili na bolj primeren gnezdilni drog.«
<CrazyLemon> seriously dude..Å¡torklje?!
<CrazyLemon> a je to bilo pri tebi doma da nam linkaš
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/18/fbi-want-to-use-dead-suspects-fingerprints-to-open-iphones/
<Pepelka> FBI want to use dead suspects' fingerprints to open iPhones
<Pepelka> »Having been denied by Apple, despite having a court order, the Federal Bureau of Investigations is quickly running out of options in its efforts to unlock one o...«
<zdobersek> blizu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prid
<zdobersek> surgat, ne k men domov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i will politely decline that request
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ^
<zdobbie_> y
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie coz playing on 40" screen is not fun
<CrazyLemon> +a
<zdobbie> heh
<zdobbie> ping
<CrazyLemon> pong
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> awww
<CrazyLemon> it left :(
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 14.04.4 LTS Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7gf1VcuD924/14-04-4-lts-released-whats-new
<dz0ny> yep upgradin host
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<matjaz> danes sem kupil enega laptopa
<matjaz> 5 minut sem iskal priklop za slušalke
<yang> me zanima kako dolgo bi rabil potem da odpres OLPC-ja
<CrazyLemon> sam enga? meh
<yang> Otroci ga ponavadi hitro odprejo, odrasli pa malo pocasneje
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk>  
<jabuk> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno oblačno, ponekod na vzhodu bo še rahlo deževalo.  Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -2 do 5 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Popoldne se bodo ponekod pojavljale krajevne plohe. Meja sneženja bo na okoli 900 m nad morjem. Na Primorskem bo prehodno zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 4 do 12, v jugovzhodni Sloveniji do 14 stopinj C.
<jabuk> OPOZORILO
<jabuk> V gorah je velika nevarnost snežnih plazov.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo in večinoma suho.
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo delno jasno. Pihal bo veter zahodnih smeri. Otoplilo se bo.
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo v zahodni in osrednji Sloveniji pretežno oblačno z občasnimi padavinami. Na vzhodu pa bo še delno jasno in suho.
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-19
<zdobbie> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/02/18/fox-news-poll-clinton-feels-bern-trails-sanders-by-three-points-nationally.html
<Pepelka> Fox News Poll: Clinton 'feels the Bern,' trails Sanders by three points nationally | Fox News
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders now tops Hillary Clinton in the race for the Democratic nomination.«
<zdobbie> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/hillary-clinton-booed-town-hall-criticizing-bernie-sanders/story?id=37044734
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton Booed at Town Hall for Criticizing Bernie Sanders - ABC News
<Pepelka> »Some audience members booed Hillary Clinton at MSNBC’s town hall tonight when she said Bernie Sanders was not really a Democrat until he joined the 2016 presidential campaign.The moment happened when the moderators asked Clinton about Sanders’ criticism of Bill Clinton and President Obama....«
<zdobbie> and this http://imgur.com/x6GiAEu
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/WideeyedFrayedHomalocephale
<Pepelka> Get your jar of air today! - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »See more GIFs! Create and share your own GIFs, amazing moments and funny reactions with Gfycat«
<idioterna> perriair
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> yo CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> kje je kak lep razgled na koper
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni ga :D
<pitastrudl> rip
<slax0r> lel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl res ne vem kje bi bil.. :D mogoče če greš na markovec.. sam pol ne bo več tako lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj mora bit koper? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ali pa greš na cerkev v centru..pa prečekiraš koper skozi žico :D
<pitastrudl> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5435171,13.7145224,3a,75y,99.42h,80.93t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sr4iYELL6HfCCVJBSGjD-Ig!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<pitastrudl> found something
<pitastrudl> tm so neke stopnice
<pitastrudl> se gre mal gor
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to je proti markovcu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a bi rad slikal koper al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če greš na tinjan bi se dalo kj videt
<pitastrudl> ne, punca bi rada vidla malo koper :D
<pitastrudl> greva mal na sprehod k je lep vreme
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je.. koper :D
<CrazyLemon> pojdi na marezige gor
<CrazyLemon> čist na vrh..na levi strani je razgledna ploščad
<CrazyLemon> na desni gostilna
<CrazyLemon> parking pred gostilno..ogromen in na levi strani ob cesti
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš razgled :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko greš tudi na tinjan..tudi od tam je kr lep razgled
<CrazyLemon> lahko greš recimo tudi v malijo
<CrazyLemon> lep razgled na izolo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5070817,13.7992936,3a,75y,315.71h,72.41t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sC9L3GGjzkRa4PTB7hPc9Xw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> evo..pa vidiš cel koper.. kinda
<pitastrudl> yeah sej tm se vid ko neka razgledna tocka
<pitastrudl> aha tm tut ja
<pitastrudl> ty
<pitastrudl> sej mislm da pred tem je nek ovinek
<pitastrudl> pa se tut ful lepo vidi
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niti ne..samo zgoraj se lepo vidi
<CrazyLemon> ker spodaj si Å¡e v hribu
<pitastrudl> aja nevermind, tm Å¡e nism biu
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :D
<pitastrudl> mah nimam avta
<pitastrudl> tko da zdl bl težka kam it :D
<pitastrudl> cajta pa ni spet tok
<CrazyLemon> aja..hmm
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ..just have sex?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> prelep vreme :D
<pitastrudl> k je res biu slab vreme cel teden ane
<pitastrudl> zdej končno sonce
<CrazyLemon> have sex in nature?
<pitastrudl> in the sea!
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 11.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 11.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 10.4°C
<CrazyLemon> ne priporočam
<pitastrudl> bom meu trenirko gor
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> če boš šel do izole pol ne boš mel preveč sonca ker je tista kolesarska v senci večino časa
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa greš z busom do izole pa pol po kolesarski do portoroža :)
<CrazyLemon> its a long walk ampak kr kul :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa se obrneš že v strunjanu pol ni tako long :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk se pa samo po izoli sprehajaš! :D
<CrazyLemon> toliko možnosti !
<pitastrudl> so many!
<CrazyLemon> 32 gb 6p pri simobilu 670€ brez vezave
<CrazyLemon> pri telekomu pa 600
<yang> mors bit kr trcen mal da das 600 eur za telefon
<yang> jaz sem kupil nek lenovo android telefon za 70 eur
<yang> pa dela ok
<idioterna> rece nekdo k da vec k jurja vsako leto za avto
<yang> a ti das manj kt jurja za avto ?
<yang> ce bi se z mesecno vozil pa bi blo tut tm nekje okol 400 eur
<yang> V bistvu je voznja z avtom v eno smer cenejsa kot avtobus
<yang> pa se hitreje je
<yang> Avtobus je 1.20
<yang> to je 1 liter bencina
<zdobbie> :>
<yang> z enim litrom pa nardim vec kot 10 km
<zdobbie> a bos mel svoj avtobus?
<yang> kar je potem se pri avtu so stroski vzdrzevanja in registracije
<yang> tisto pa lahko nanese poljubno
<idioterna> nas druzinski avto vozjo 4 vozniki
<idioterna> vsak da 50 na mesec
<yang> ampak ce gledas skupen strosek je preko 1000 letno, to drzi
<idioterna> skupi damo 204
<zdobersek> carpooling
<idioterna> kar je ogromno, ampak je tut avto velik v uporabi
<yang> moj sosed pa ima 3 avte ki so nanjga pisani, on je edini sofer
<yang> pa tut vse zna sam popravit
<idioterna> js znam tut vse sam popravit
<idioterna> sej ni tezko
<idioterna> sam umazan
<yang> idioterna: ce imate vi en avto za 4 voznike, to pomeni da ko je en voznik na poti , drugi voznik nima avta
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<yang> idioterna: se dobro da imas bicikel, da kompenzirate
<idioterna> tako je ja
<idioterna> pa kadar mamo skupi kosilo je avto neuporabljen
<idioterna> kar je tut nedopustno
<idioterna> no, razn ce gremo v mcdrive
<yang> sej v mcdrive bi lahko sel tudi z biciklom, otroke das spredaj v prikolco dva odrasla pa zadaj
<idioterna> lahko bi, sam k v resnici ne maram hodit v mcdonalds
<idioterna> pa otroc tut ne
<idioterna> majo doma boljso hrano
<yang> pocak da bodo v srednji soli
<yang> pol vsa mularija je v Mcdonaldsih
<idioterna> na to nimam vpliva
<idioterna> bomo vidl kako se bodo odlocal, ko bodo tok stari
<yang> v Ameriki ze zgubljajo kliente, k so pogruntal da je slaba hrana
<yang> oz. je dost drugih alternativ
<idioterna> ma v resnic mcdonalds ni tok zlo slaba hrana
<idioterna> sam pac ni za vsak dan
<idioterna> prevec soli pa prevec cukra
<yang> tisti hamburgerji so baje 80% iz soje
<idioterna> to je tist kar je dobrga v njih
<yang> GMO soja
<yang> take je preko 90%
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a hoces povedat da GMO soja ni ok?
<yang> so studije kjer pravjo da ni v redu
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> urlpls
<napsy> kokr vem je ena studija ki naj bi dokazala da so gmo zivila skodljiva .. pa se to se je izkazal da so ponarejal rezultate
<yang> gmo+soy+cancer
<napsy> bullcrap
<yang> http://naturalsociety.com/study-gmo-soy-accumulates-cancer-causing-formaldehyde/
<Pepelka> Study: GMO Soy Accumulates Cancer-Causing Formaldehyde | Natural Society
<Pepelka> »Researchers found that genetically modifying soy sparks the production of carcinogenic formaldehyde while disrupting the plant's ability to control stress.«
<yang> ne, ampak zaresna studija pa je pokazala, da pretirano uzivanje soje povzroca visji nivo mensezdi estrogena al necesa, da ti pol joski zacnejo rast
<yang> to pise tm na Wikipediji
<yang> Because of the phytoestrogen content, some studies have suggested that soybean ingestion may influence testosterone levels in men.
<yang> zdej so spremenil kar je prej pisalo
<yang> pac je pisalo nekaj o skodljivosti estrogena pri uzivanju vecjih kolicin
<napsy> se prav da se ti lahka poveca nivo testosterona
<napsy> kar ni nnujn slabo
<napsy> ze kar velik moskih ima nizji nivo testosterona
<yang> zgleda da povecanje testosterona potem povzroca te stranske efekte kot npr. rast josk itd.
<napsy> dvomim :)
<napsy> kvecjemu kj drugega
<napsy> :)
<yang> ma to je pisalo
<napsy> ti kar jej soybeam, pa ti bo punca hvalezna :)
<napsy> soybean*
<yang> no ampak dost je studij o skodljivosti GMO
<yang> sej se Komat je pisal o tem
<idioterna> hohoho
<napsy> kdo je Komat?
<idioterna> komata js sicer osebno poznam
<idioterna> ampak mu ni za zaupat glede teh reci
<idioterna> yang: a si prebral tole studijo k si jo linkal?
<idioterna> ker js sem jo lihkar
<yang> ne se
<idioterna> http://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperDownload.aspx?paperID=57871
<idioterna> tole
<idioterna> a ti ves kaj not pise?
<idioterna> ocitno ne
<yang> pac pastal sem prvi zadetek
<idioterna> ja, no, ne mors verjet vsemu kar folk napise na internet
<yang> Komat dost pise o teh zadevvah
<idioterna> ja, pa nc pametnga se ni napisu
<yang> ja to je tvoje mnenje
<idioterna> ne, to je objektivno dejstvo
<idioterna> ta studija je predstavla stiri matematicne modele, ki jih evaluira
<idioterna> ne govori o resnicnem svetu, ampak o simulacijah
<idioterna> nobene rastline niso analizirali v tej studiji
<idioterna> samo programirali so
<yang> se mi zdi da se on bolje kot ti spozna na to tematiko
<idioterna> in tudi ne trdijo, da je v GMO soji vec formaldehida kot v non-GMO soji
<idioterna> men je vseen kaj se teb zdi
<idioterna> pac ta link k si ga ti nalepu
<idioterna> pravi da je gmo soja skodljiva
<idioterna> citira studijo
<idioterna> kaze grafe
<idioterna> ampak js sm dejansko zdele prebral kaj studija pravi
<idioterna> in to pac ni to, kar oni trdijo, da pravi
<idioterna> preberi si, ce te zanima
<idioterna> ce te ne, pa bodi se naprej neveden
<idioterna> in se pretvarjaj da je soja v mcdonalds hrani problematicna
<idioterna> ni.
<idioterna> problematicne so soli in sladkorji
<yang> idioterna: studije glede GMO hrane se niso zadosti dodelane, so se pa pokazali stranski ucinki na raznih sesalcih, npr. eksperimentalnih podganah itd.
<yang> ce so jim vbrizgali povisane vrednosti teh substanc
<napsy> eh
<napsy> to je to ko sm razlagu
<idioterna> yang: urlpls
<idioterna> yang: or you're full of shit.
<napsy> mislim da so lih to studijo pofejkal
<idioterna> ker ce se tko pogovarjam
<idioterna> pol loh js recem da so studije pokazale da folk k zivi v severnih predelih mest ma 30% nizji IQ
<yang> idioterna: marsikje to pise, sej ni samo en link
<napsy> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/study-linking-genetically-modified-corn-to-cancer/
<Pepelka> Study Linking Genetically Modified Corn to Rat Tumors Is Retracted - Scientific American
<Pepelka> »Publisher withdraws paper despite authors' objections, citing weak evidence«
<napsy> http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/10/french-gm-corn-study-not-scientifically-valid/
<Pepelka> French GM Corn Study Not Scientifically Valid | Food Safety News
<Pepelka> »Last month’s study out of France that said genetically modified corn and a related herbicide caused organ damage, tumors, and early death among rats broke too many rules and should be dismissed as “of insufficient scientific quality,” the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) says. When it was published in Food and Chemical Toxicology in September,... Continue Reading«
<yang> ja glej poglej iz drugega zornega kota napsy .... korporacije kot je monsanto ki ustvarjajo dobicek izkljucno s pridelavo GMO hrane, bodo placali da se vse take studije ovrzejo, logicno....
<napsy> tist za misi pa tumor .. so tut dokazal da so bli rezultati prirejeni ..sam tega ne najdem
<idioterna> yang: marsikje tut pise da nasa ni na luni pristala 1969
<idioterna> pa je to totalen bullshit.
<napsy> ma ne
<napsy> yang: mislim da je to blo kr 100% dokazan da so bli fejk podatki v studiji
<yang> idioterna: sej neves
<idioterna> yang: monsanto ne ustvarja dobicka izkljucno s pridelavo gmo hrane.
<idioterna> yang: ja, vem.
<idioterna> ti ne ves, ker si nevednez
<idioterna> jaz pa vem, ker nisem
<yang> to je tko kt noben ne govori da nevem mobitel ne povzroca tumorjev na glavi, ceprav obstajajo neodvisne studije o tem
<yang> pa jaz celo cloveka poznam ki je bil operiran zaradi tega
<LorD_DDooM> Here we go again.
<idioterna> ne, ne obstajajo
<idioterna> in jaz tudi poznam cloveka k je bil operiran ker je imel tumor v glavi
<yang> idioterna: vsak radioamater ti bo razlozil kaksno sevanje predstavlja mobitel
<idioterna> ampak ze leta 1994, kar ocitno pomeni, da tega ni povzrocil mobitel.
<idioterna> yang: vsak fizik pa ve, da radijsko sevanje ni ionizirajoec.
<idioterna> ionizirajoce
<LorD_DDooM> vsak radioamater ti bo znal razložit, da EM emisija ni ionizirajoče sevanje.
<idioterna> in ne more sprememb v tkivih povzrocat
<idioterna> mogoce jih loh mal pogreje
<idioterna> ce mas par sto W
<idioterna> na, evo, yang
<yang> no pac men je en radioamater rekel da je kr skodljivo na dolgi rok
<idioterna> ti mas rad simona in garfunkla
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlt1/v/t1.0-9/12662488_1136492093036391_1327103502313769861_n.jpg?oh=799ba6208f0d318e22302f189051d6d7&oe=572AE4A9
<idioterna> yang: nategnu te je.
<idioterna> ta k ti je to reku
<yang> in njegov oce je imel tumor
<yang> je rekel da zarad teh mobitelov
<napsy> heh
<napsy> makes sense
<idioterna> ja, sej ti pravim
<idioterna> nategnu te je
<LorD_DDooM> Če imaš glavo v mikrovalki cel dan tudi zdravo...ampak tumorja od tega ne boš dobil.
<LorD_DDooM> tudi ni*
<Matthai> yang, kolikor sem jaz bral teh raziskav - in sem jih kar precej - niso našli trdnih dokazov za to
<idioterna> yang: zdej pa namest da si uzaljen
<idioterna> si preber kako to deluje
<Matthai> so pa po drugi strani našliveliko trdnih dokazov, da tumorje v glavi povroča kajenje in neki virusi
<idioterna> da bos drugic razumel, zakaj radijski valovi ne morjo ionizirat
<Matthai> pa se noben ne sekira zaradi tega pol tolk, kot zaradi mobitelov
<idioterna> mislm ce si fizik
<yang> idioterna: sej sem bral tisto stran o sevanjih
<idioterna> pol ves da je mobitel manj skodljiv
<yang> ampak ja, ne spoznam se tolk
<idioterna> kot ce bi si v glavo svetil z baterijo
<yang> heh
<idioterna> ja to je dejstvo
<yang> lahk ti dam log od tega tipa
<idioterna> ce mobitel povzroca tumorje
<yang> k mi je razlozil ta sevanja z mobitelom
<idioterna> potem lahko tumor dobis tut od tega da imas luc prizgano
<zdobbie> dej email
<yang> on je radioamater in prav da ne uporablja mobitela
<idioterna> ja ocitno ni prevec brihten
<idioterna> ce prav da mobiteli tumorje povzrocajo
<idioterna> razn ce mogoce ni prebral navodil
<idioterna> pa telefonira tko da se mocno z mobitelom po glavi tolce
<idioterna> tist bi znal met ksne skodljive posledice
<yang> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno dela v ustanovi z radio anteno, katera ima moč 50 kW, ampak noče imeti mobitela, ki oddaja 2W.
<yang> pac v avstraliji je vecina radioamaterjev, ce zelijo med sabo komunicirat
<yang> k so take razdalje
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> sej so tut piloti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-02/19/virgin-galactic-spaceshiptwo-space-unveiling
<Pepelka> Virgin Galactic will unveil its new SpaceShipTwo today (Wired UK)
<Pepelka> »Virgin Galactic will unveil the latest version of its SpaceShipTwo spacecraft later today, 18 months after a pilot was killed when the previous model exploded«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je vse hoax
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no way..how?
<idioterna> yang ti loh pove da letala v resnici ne morjo letet, ker so iz zeleza.
<CrazyLemon> aliens?
<idioterna> kaj sele rakete
<yang> no evo kle zanikajo da bi povzrocali tumorje =
<yang> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/adult-health/expert-answers/cell-phones-and-cancer/faq-20057798
<Pepelka> Cellphones and cancer: What's the risk? - Mayo Clinic
<idioterna> zanikajo?
<CrazyLemon> ampak! to je letalo k nosi raketo! so..not a hoax?
<idioterna> yang: kje si pa ti v tem clanku prebral da zanikajo?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i don't think that's how it works
<yang> studijo so delali
<idioterna> yang: ne, mene zanima od kod tvoja trditev, da zanikajo
<idioterna> ker sm ravno prebral clanek
<idioterna> in nikjer ne zanikajo da mobilni telefoni povzrocajo raka
<idioterna> samo pravijo, da se nihce ni dokazal, da ga
<idioterna> al pa clo pokazal da je kakrsnakoli povezava
<yang> no sej ce bos malo brskal
<idioterna> skratka, cist si nepismen kar se tice znanstvenega podrocja
<yang> bos nasel tudi studijo ki pravi da povzroca tumorje
<idioterna> ne, ne bom je
<CrazyLemon> js sm ravno prebral tako studijo
<CrazyLemon> na the onion news
<CrazyLemon> zelo lepo razložijo
<idioterna> nasel bom blog post od enga cudaka
<idioterna> no, al pa to
<zdobbie> mas tist gif
<zdobbie> no, tole
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k00anSFA4-Y
<Pepelka> vaccines cause autism and here's the proof (serious studies 2014) - YouTube
<idioterna> a un k u mikrovalovki en cthulhu
<Pepelka> »All right reserve to Collegehumor. Original video : http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6979707/what-if-google-was-a-guy-part-3«
<idioterna> aha to
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Lockscreen to Gain Fingerprint Unlock Suport  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LBROoIi3r5c/101850
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Core To Support Samsung ARTIK IoT Platform  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_f2BdwnkekM/101859
<yang> http://postimg.org/image/lqinidxgn/
<Pepelka> View image: Thai Asia
<msev-> kko ugotovim ip naslov mosquitto serverja na netbooku?
<msev-> a je isti kot ip od netbooka?
<zdobbie> this too https://youtu.be/9ze87zQFSak?t=1m15s
<Pepelka> If Google Was A Guy (Part 5) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »These searches may be dumb, but don't forget who wrote them. You did... for the 5th time. See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.faceboo...«
<yang> zdobbie cist not v ameriske fore padu
<yang> zdej mors sam se seinnfelda zacet gledat
<zdobbie> tyt Shillary http://iwilllookintoit.com
<Pepelka> Official Transcript Clock
<CrazyLemon> you fcker! you killed jabuk!
<CrazyLemon> msev- what.. če laufa na netbooku pol je enak ip ja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa netstat -tupan za port pa na katerem interfaceu posluša mosquitto
<msev-> ql
<msev-> ne sj port lahko določm tistga k želim
<msev-> ni pene
<msev-> ja isti ip je
<msev-> to me zmerm zmede zmerm mislm da ma vsak program svoj ip
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..zato pa rabimo ipv9! da bo vsak program mel svoj ip!
<msev-> avidš kko mislm v prihodnost
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Sony Xperia Z1, OnePlus One Can Now Become Ubuntu Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YcUICYT-GdM/ubuntu-phone-sony-xperia-oneplus-one
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me Å¡tudentska prehrana followa na twitterju?!?
<CrazyLemon> are they like saying i'm fat and stuff??!?!
<netkat> ma ne, ziher zgledas lacen:D
<Matthai> na netu izgledaš lačen :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNiIwBWZGXY
<Pepelka> INSURGENCY GAMEPLAY - EMERGENCY STREAM #1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SURPRISE STREAM WUT WUT. Let's play Insurgency! Add me to STEAM: MRBUNTYKING I've got over 370 hours in this game and I have no intention of slowing down, it...«
<zdobersek> youtube live?
<zdobersek> srsly?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hell yea man
<CrazyLemon> f*ck twitch
<CrazyLemon> twitch sux
<zdobersek> nice gfx
<CrazyLemon> tnx..its apu
<zdobersek> I said gfx
<zdobbie> heh, cash register so odprl
<CrazyLemon> who did
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/19/fbi-reveal-code-lawsuit-dark-web-pedophiles/
<Pepelka> FBI must reveal the code it used to hack Dark Web pedophiles
<Pepelka> »A judge ordered the FBI to turn over its malware that infiltrated 1,300 IP addresses on Tor.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/na-stajerski-avtocesti-ukradel-189-nosilnih-stebrov/386257
<Pepelka> Na Å¡tajerski avtocesti ukradel 189 nosilnih stebrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Policisti še vedno iščejo neznanca, ki je na štajerski avtocesti v preteklih dneh ukradel 189 nosilnih stebrov varovalne mreže.«
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> car
<dz0ny> .yt privs my house
<dz0ny> ohh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/19/virgin-galactic-unveils-the-new-spaceship-two/
<Pepelka> Virgin Galactic unveils the new SpaceShip Two
<Pepelka> »This new spaceship will replace the VSS Enterprise, which crashed in October of 2014.«
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 19.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @19/02/2016 22:58:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+15.67+E
<pitastrudl> .yt memes
<jabuk> The REAL Story Behind Hilarious Internet Memes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Het8f_M3E
<pitastrudl> .yt gobarska tone žagar
<jabuk> Gobarska Tone Žagar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4urwqrrcAI
<Pepelka> NAÅ A PESEM 2012, Maribor, MePZ Vox Carniolus, zborovodkinja: Eva Jelenc Drozg - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gašper Jereb (1985) JAMNIŠKA«
<matjaz> to je to
<matjaz> HYPE
<matjaz> pravkar dobil access za tisti kul keybase feature
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> some dick pic sharing service
<matjaz> there's never enough DPSaaS
<matjaz> https://github.com/wardowsmcc/badass
<Pepelka> GitHub - wardowsmcc/badass: This is a badass repository.
<Pepelka> »This is a badass repository.«
<matjaz> ummm, a sem kaj falil?
<matjaz> kaj da fak je to?
<Matthai> badass
<Matthai> saj piše :-)
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-20
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Abricotine Is A (Awesome) Desktop Markdown Editor for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nkPcA9HaMqk/abricotine-desktop-markdown-editor-for-linux
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 10.km  J od Å ENTJERNEJA @20/02/2016 05:26:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+15.32+E
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/z0puKRU.jpg
<idioterna> i haven't seen bernie, but i've seen clintons
<idioterna> calls for a shoop
<idioterna> sam nimam cajta zdele
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbmYC6AUYAAMs0u.jpg
<idioterna> eh, duty calls
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/bernie_civil_rights.jpg
<zdobbie> hehe
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/meetthepress/status/700512929444007937
<Pepelka> Meet the Press auf Twitter: "WATCH: Sanders answers audience question about fighting xenophobia #DemTownHall #Decision2016 https://t.co/Z1lFk6pbgP"
<idioterna> HungryLemon
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.7°C @20.02.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:41, Kulminacija: 11:20:21, Sončni zahod: 16:39:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 37min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> warm..but no sun :(
<pitastrudl> warm here
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a je v kp sonce?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> je kr lepo
<pitastrudl> ne cak, skril se je
<pitastrudl> je svetlo samo ni sonca
<CrazyLemon> mhm..oblaki prihajajo s hrvaške
<CrazyLemon> fckin hrvati an!
<pitastrudl> ga preveč puhajo
<pitastrudl> c-c-c
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.9°C @20.02.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:41, Kulminacija: 11:20:21, Sončni zahod: 16:39:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 37min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> no excuses!
<zdobbie> ampak men se ne da
<CrazyLemon> sj se lih oblačim
<CrazyLemon> men se tudi ne da
<CrazyLemon> ker ni več sonca
<CrazyLemon> but w/e
<CrazyLemon> i have to or smth
<pitastrudl> tuki je malo sonca
<CrazyLemon> ja oblaki prihajajo s hrvaške strani
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki jasnine je tudi tam
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr phatties o/
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @20/02/2016 11:59:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/46nmtl/pressure_grows_on_hillary_clinton_to_release/d06mlyd
<Pepelka> tmnvex comments on Pressure grows on Hillary Clinton to release Goldman Sachs speeches
<Pepelka> »5692 points and 1049 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> odkril sm skrivnost do visje povprecne hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> prehlad!
<zdobbie> 24.9?
<CrazyLemon> 2.5-3km/h višja povprečna!
<zdobbie> aha
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je lekadol
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so septolete
<CrazyLemon> neki je for sure!
<zdobbie> bolan si
<CrazyLemon> pa cca. 20 mulcev v skupini sm vidu na treningu
<zdobbie> as in bolezen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie en mal
<CrazyLemon> mal sm pretiraval
<CrazyLemon> ni 2.5-3km/h
<CrazyLemon> AVG SPEED
<CrazyLemon> 27.14 km/h
<CrazyLemon> AVG SPEED
<CrazyLemon> 24.98 km/h
<CrazyLemon> 2.16 je
<zdobbie> najbrz ti je stevc narobe zmeru
<CrazyLemon> gps baby..GPS!
<CrazyLemon> gps doesnt lie!
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno zato ker sm dva lovil od rižane proti kopru
<CrazyLemon> eden je zbežal, drugega sm ulovil
<zdobbie> PredatorLemon
<CrazyLemon> ja..čist se glavi zmeša če je kdo pred mano..i just haz to catch it :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..kr ogromno kolesarjev danes
<yang> Kaksen nasvet lahko dobim v zvezi z nakupom tablice do 200 EUR ? Zelja je malo vecji ekran npr. 10", pa da ni IPAD. PRedvsem za branje PDF-jev je primarni namen.
<CrazyLemon> so..kindle?
<krt57> CrazyLemon: če si vzel pred ali med treningom "cafetin" potem je zato višji povpreček.
<matjaz> yang: Thinkpad X201
<CrazyLemon> krt57 nope..niso ti fat burnerji zame :)
<yang> matjaz: tega imam
<yang> sam nevem kaj bi to pomagalo
<yang> x200s mam
<matjaz> to je boljš kot tablica :)
<yang> a ga lahk okol obrnes ekran
<zdobbie> u, SDS je mel dans kongres
<zdobbie> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2016/02/protestni_proti_migrantskemu_centru_v_sencurju.aspx
<Pepelka> Okoli 3.000 protestnikov je v Šenčurju glasno protestiralo proti centru za migrante (foto in video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Pred poslopjem nekdanjega Baumaxa v Šenčurju je potekal protestni shod proti nastanitvenemu centru za migrante. Na prizorišču se je zbralo okoli 3.000 ljudi.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<idioterna> bog je kreten
<idioterna> no, al pa sam ful slabo cilja
<idioterna> http://www.zon.si/news/index/3036/1
<Pepelka> zon
<idioterna> namest unih protestnikov v sencurju je eno cesto v trbovlah zadel
<dretnx> ...
<dretnx> mogoče veste kje dobiti poceni 3d očala_
<dretnx> ?
<idioterna> kaksna pa?
<dretnx> za gledanje filmov v 3d, recimo avatar
<idioterna> ne, kaksne
<idioterna> k mas precej razlicnih tehnologij
<idioterna> ene majo take zelo hitre elektronske zaklope in se sinhronizirajo s fotodiodami
<idioterna> ene so sam papircki z rdecim pa modrim filtrom
<dretnx> tele z modrim in rdecim
<dretnx> filtrom
<idioterna> aha te so cheap
<idioterna> na dx.com poglej
<idioterna> al pa ebay.de ce jih hitro rabis
<dretnx> je mozno gledat to preko prenosnika, ce ima samo 50 Hz zaslon?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> rdece/modro zihr lahko
<idioterna> al rdece/zeleno
<idioterna> tist ni odvisno od frekvence zaslona
<CrazyLemon> !g diy 3d red blue glasses
<Pepelka> How to Make 3D Glasses with Household Items - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_7zFcZ6CrY
<CrazyLemon> fyi..3d sux :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi fyi.. pitastrudl pejt mi iskat hamburger..tnx
<slax0r> fyi fyi fyi.. pitastrudl pa men se sprot pivo pripelaj
<slax0r> and que 3d glasses: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qSpvQKwts
<Pepelka> Best of Joey - 3D Glasses - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Long story Short, Joey got a bag, Phoebe's Grandmother has died and They Need 3D Glasses for Her Memorial Service. Subscribe.«
<CrazyLemon> joey bo zdaj v Top Gearu
<slax0r> jup
<skyx> lp
 * CrazyLemon is trying to play insurgency on a tv
<CrazyLemon> not the best idea
<zdobbie_> https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/46qbn3/here_are_all_of_hillary_clintons_wall_street/
<Pepelka> Here are all of Hillary Clinton's Wall Street fundraisers since the start of her campaign up until this week : politics
<Pepelka> »The following is a list of Hillary Clinton's Wall Street fundraising since starting her campaign last spring **DATE- VENUE- HOST (FIRM)** Apr....«
<skyx> se kdo ziv? :)
<pitastrudl> spat se gre
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  prepozn si sm že v lj
<pitastrudl> slax0r:  nemorm, sm že hamburger zase kupu
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-21
<zdobbie> ai Nevada
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/46t4uw/trump_has_won_show_the_donald_your_support_by/
<Pepelka> TRUMP HAS WON, SHOW THE DONALD YOUR SUPPORT BY DONATING ZERO DOLLARS : The_Donald
<Pepelka> »553 points and 81 comments so far on reddit«
<idioterna> old bernie 6 points down
<idioterna> somehow he gets less delegates when he's behind
<idioterna> but hillary does not
<zdobbie> dobu je 75% under-45 glasov
<zdobbie> tud latino vote, 53-47
<zdobbie> black vote je pa zgubu 25-75
<zdobbie> "did I fight segregation and racism for this?"
<idioterna> sm vidu ja
<skyx> lp
<slax0r> pitastrudl: sment! :/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.1°C @21.02.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugozahodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:03, Kulminacija: 11:20:15, Sončni zahod: 16:40:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 40min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis windy
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/JAdomian/status/697949803163029504
<Pepelka> James Adomian auf Twitter: "Went to a Trump rally in New Hampshire this week. Hard to describe the vibe, but "what if the Nazis didn't care about fitness?" comes close."
<CrazyLemon> but wind cant stop this boy!
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/dresdencodak/status/701272098312851456
<Pepelka> Aaron Diaz auf Twitter: "Ignore the spin, folks. As of today, Clinton is ahead only by one delegate. This is an *incredibly* close race. https://t.co/VLOIS8ZvOB"
<zdobbie> weeeeelll men se ne da vec
<zdobbie> pa sem ze gume napumpu
<CrazyLemon> ne da vec? sj tudi vceraj nisi sel..kako je to 'vec'
<CrazyLemon> nc..lejtr gajs
<dz0ny> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<Pepelka> The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Beware of hacked ISOs if you downloaded Linux Mint on February 20th!
<Pepelka> »I'm sorry I have to come with bad news. We were exposed to an intrusion today. It was brief and it shouldn't impact many people, but if it impacts you, it's very important you read the information below. What happened? Hackers made a modified Linux Mint ISO, with a backdoor in it, and managed to«
<skyx> dz0ny: sem vidu ja sej ne mors vrjet :>
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e to novico moram napisat al kaj
<dz0ny> Linux mint ni Ubuntu, too da...
<CrazyLemon> kako ne
<dz0ny> Svoje repote majo
<dz0ny> K nocjo bit on latest version
<CrazyLemon> since when?
<zdobbie> pejt na kolo!
<zdobbie> zame!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj grme čez 5min
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mal prej ker moram še kolo v avto spravit
<zdobbie> what
<dz0ny> http://packages.linuxmint.com
<Pepelka> Repository - Linux Mint
<Pepelka> »Linux Mint is a an elegant, easy to use, up to date and comfortable GNU/Linux desktop distribution.«
<CrazyLemon> ja sm zdaj najdu
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<CrazyLemon> toliko se ukvarjajo s skladišči da nimajo časa za varnost :D
<zdobbie> !stran linuxmint.si
<zdobbie> .stran linuxmint.si
<jabuk> linuxmint.si ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> hja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mas pol moral obligation spisat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<yang> canonical merges incompatible-GPL module ZFS into kernel tree for ubuntu 16.04
<zdobbie> still better than ReiserFS
<idioterna> koncno
<idioterna> sej je ze cajt da zfs pride not
<CrazyLemon> zfs or btrfs?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5y70oKbAKY&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Syrian Refugees Part 1 | Full Frontal with Samantha Bee | TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Samantha visits a Syrian refugee camp in Jordan to get to the bottom of whatever it is these people are up to. Watch Full Frontal with Samantha Bee all new M...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.najdi.si/najdi/himalajske%20koze
<Pepelka> himalajske koze | Najdi.si
<CrazyLemon> F YEA! #9!
<zdobbie> thanks to sasa
<zdobbie> majkemi
<zdobbie> na kolo sem se spravlu, pa so se zdej oblaki nardil
<zdobbie> jutr pa moram it, pizda
<yang> saso smo pa zgleda prestrasli
<yang> k je ni nc vec sm
<zdobbie> https://vine.co/v/irMdgU253HU
<Pepelka> Watch hEaLeR's Vine "The best freekick ever! #ctfc"
<Pepelka> »Vine by hEaLeR«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko krat si se danes odlocil da gres na kolo in koliko krat nisi sel? :>
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: trikrat
<zdobbie> 8:00, 10:30, 14:30
<yang> zdobbie: ce bi ga imel v dnevni sobi, bi lahko 3x sedel na njemu danes
<yang> zdobbie: se vedno ne vem, ali si bil res v kievu z biciklom ko so bile demonstracije, ker si rekel da si na eni izmed tistih fotk
<yang> oz. mogoce je bla neka kompilacija fotk iz razlicnih lokacij, ne spomnim se linka
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga vidu v damasku na biciklu ne v kievu
<CrazyLemon> zihr je bil on..rumeno kolo je mel
<zdobbie> yang: neki si pomesu
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbsXh6aWEAIGpGc.png:large
<matjaz> nova Samsunga sta awesome
<matjaz> + podpirata Vulkan
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: how adept are you at surging?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ne da se mi rihtat TVja za insurgeanje
<CrazyLemon> kje si bil včeraj ko sm igral
<CrazyLemon> matjaz S7?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: weak
<zdobbie_> .yt mad max mediocre
<jabuk> Mad Max Fury Road 2015 (NUX mediocre scene) HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX-FMvt83fA
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nisi bil weak samo včeraj :>
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prit bit patriot rajs
<CrazyLemon> meh..ok.. grem po otroško mizo.. brb
<zdobbie_> explains everything
<CrazyLemon> f you bastard! ne bom zdaj igral
<CrazyLemon> ker si me uzalu!
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: weak
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj zdaj cakas
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yes, S7 Edge tudi
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBcehv2Xh8o
<Pepelka> Teamheadkick - Deadpool Rap (Movie Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Teamheadkick - Deadpool Rap (Movie Version)«
<matjaz> best movie evar, 5/7
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/MKBHD/status/701502051122073600
<Pepelka> Marques Brownlee auf Twitter: "Let's just take a second to recognize that Samsung made the Galaxy S7 slightly thicker for a LARGER BATTERY, and reduced camera hump. 👏"
<dz0ny> Lol http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3001?
<Pepelka> The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » All forums users should change their passwords.
<Pepelka> »&nbsp; It was confirmed that the forums database was compromised during the attack led against us yesterday and that the attackers acquired a copy of it. If you have an account on forums.linuxmint.com, please change your password on all sensitive websites as soon as possible. The database contains«
<skyx> lahko bi kar vsem samodejno zamenjal geslo pa poslal na email :)
<skyx> al geslo al pa link za zamenjavo :)
<dz0ny> skyx: I think they have bigger problems right now...
<skyx> vrjetno res :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh..no usb c
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, true
<matjaz> ampak, dokler ne bo povsod usb c, ga jest v svojem telefonu nočem
<matjaz> razen, če bi imel telefon s 5000 mAh baterijo
<dz0ny> RIP http://blog.elementary.io/post/139731273161/re-geary
<Pepelka> elementary blog — RE: Geary
<Pepelka> »Sometime last year the Yorba website was subtly changed from “Yorba is a non-profit free software group” to “Yorba was”. This made us very, very sad at elementary. Before that, we’d been working on...«
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-13
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: kdaj te vidva greta ze iz beltinec?
<zdobbie> wie gehts, wie stehts?
<slax0r> po strani
<zdobbie> to pa te ni dóbro
<speed-> slax0r 5.35
<speed-> !!!
<slax0r> but...why? :D
<speed-> zato ka saso tak pravi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ga. sabotin tak pravla? :D
<speed-> tak ja
<slax0r> red pa mora bit
<slax0r> ob 5:35 se jaz komaj iz postelje privlecem do wcja
<slax0r> kjer se odsedim dobrih 10-15min :D
<speed-> dobro no glej tej detaili me glih ne zanimajo
<speed-> ali vorvlen ti
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> mores znati :D
<speed-> znas ka saso ma samo 2 sefa
<speed-> enega za sluzbo
<speed-> te pa gospo naprej
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jes njemi ze pol leta gnjavin
<slax0r> kda pa te domov ideta?
<speed-> kak je to slabo kajlice polozo
<speed-> pa tam okoli 4
<speed-> +/-
<speed-> do zdaj je bil bolj minus
<slax0r> pa dobro, bar sta hitro doma te, pa ce vama ne gnjavijo na firmi
<speed-> zdaj pa bo verjetno malo plus :D
<speed-> 2tedna nazaj mislin ka san mel 19 ur
<speed-> pa 5x bil v grazu za to
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> omg
<speed-> ce sef pravo
<speed-> zadnjic 1x
<speed-> ob 10 zajtra ze
<speed-> jah ka
<speed-> ita domov ne nucan vaj vec
<speed-> pa se gledava
<speed-> pa nejsva niti vupala pitati ka te zdaj
<speed-> ci naj vutro prideva ali nej
<speed-> samo sva pobrala pa gas
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> Saldo:	-11:57
<speed-> mater
<slax0r> ja samo to nesta vi2 kriva ce ovi majmuni tak zajebejo ka dela nemajo
<speed-> to morem pokrpat
<speed-> :D
<Guest59236> re
<msevwork> še kr čakam na hruškeja :D
<msevwork> hruške jabuke slive
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> random statement is random
<idioterna> msevwork: sej sprejema pull requeste pomoje
<msevwork> haha
<idioterna> what
<msevwork> nč nč
<msevwork> URL_PROMET_EVENTS = 'http://promet.si/rwproxy/RWProxy.ashx?method=get&remoteUrl=http%3A//promet/events_pp'
<msevwork> mal drgačn url je k na spletni strani
<msevwork> nea znam
<metalcamp_> o/
<matjaz> HEŁOU
<msevwork> hellou
<matjaz> hide!
<matjaz> ops are here!
<CrazyLemon> you bet your arse!
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/umor-v-izoli-starejsi-moski-vlekel-zensko-in-jo-odvrgel-pri-smeteh/414897
<jabuk> Umor v Izoli: starejši moški vlekel žensko in jo odvrgel pri smeteh :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Policisti preiskujejo umor, ki naj bi se zgodil ponoči v Izoli. Po prvih informacijah naj bi se sprla 53-letna ženska in moški, ki naj bi jo potem ubil.
<matjaz> kva nej rečem?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sonce vam Å¡kodi :D
<matjaz> bravo primorci?
<CrazyLemon> its how we roll?  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> vi ste ratal en tak Harlem Slovenije
<zdobersek> LET'S DO THE HARLEM SHAKE
<matjaz> zdobersek, fak ju. zdej mi bo cel dan ta fakin melodija po glavi skakala.
<zdobersek> .yt harlem shake trap
<jabuk> (TRAP) Baauer - Harlem Shake (Kid Womp Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0KaeEX2Tsg
<CrazyLemon> but not really.. to je tko kot da bi reku zdaj pa grem unga korejca poslušat.. whatever his song is
<zdobersek> ja ti si harlem od nikoder vrgu na mizo
<slax0r> he was takin' out the trash
<slax0r> booyah
<zdobersek> OPPA GANGNAM STYLE
<metalcamp_> geez
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4
<jabuk> PSY (ft. HYUNA) - 오빤 딱 내 스타일 M/V - YouTube
<jabuk> PSY - DADDY(feat. CL of 2NE1) M/V @ https://youtu.be/FrG4TEcSuRg PSY - 나팔바지(NAPAL BAJI) M/V @ https://youtu.be/tF27TNC_4pc PSY - 7TH ALBUM '칠집싸이다' on iTunes ...
<zdobersek> dank mondays
<matjaz> just got my Yubikey! \o/
<matjaz> and now we secure all the things!
<matjaz> pravzaprav, ne zdaj, kasneje
<matjaz> too much work :(
<CrazyLemon> oh god..how much will you cry us a river when you lose your yubikey
<matjaz> sej ga ne bom izgubu
<matjaz> pa če maš bekap je kul
<metalcamp_> "sej ga ne bom izgubu" - sure :>
<matjaz> boiz, jest ne izgubljam stvari
<msevwork> razen pamet kdr te msev sprašuje :D
<msevwork> oz. bolje rečeno živce
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> ^ accurate.
<metalcamp_> he's not the only one
<metalcamp_> :)
<msevwork> kaj že fora tega yubikeya
<msevwork> a da maš passworde gor
<msevwork> a kaj že
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/12/14583124/nasa-sidd-bikkannavar-detained-cbp-phone-search-trump-travel-ban
<jabuk> A US-born NASA scientist was detained at the border until he unlocked his phone - The Vergeclockmenumore-arrow
<jabuk> Two weeks ago, Sidd Bikkannavar flew back into the United States after spending a few weeks abroad in South America. An employee of NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL), Bikkannavar had been on a...
<msevwork> 'Muricans
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/movistarteam/videos/1568532793164697/
<jabuk> Movistar Team - ✈️🚴💚 It hasn’t been told much, yet... | Facebook
<jabuk> ✈️🚴💚 It hasn’t been told much, yet Alejandro Valverde has always held massive bike skills.
<jabuk> When you add to that the fact that he knows every single...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> thats how you bunny hop
<zdobersek> ezpz
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 3.km SV od ČEPOVANA @13/02/2017 11:22:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+13.83+E
<matjaz> glihkar sem naredil typo in izvedel cd .,
<matjaz> a mi lahko kdo razloži, zakaj se uspešno izvede?! o.O
<CrazyLemon> cd Namizje/
<CrazyLemon>  jose  ~  Namizje  cd .,
<CrazyLemon> bash: cd: .,: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon>  jose ~  Namizje  1  
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ma tvoj fish kak autocorrect fičr
<speed-> mogoce si ze prej mkdir .,
<speed-> naredo :p
<CrazyLemon> also ^
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> a!
<matjaz> autocorrect!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pa ni fish!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zsh?
<CrazyLemon> zsh..my bad
<matjaz> bash ...
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm zsh sam napisal sm fish
<CrazyLemon> kaaaaaaaj?!
<CrazyLemon> bash?! like a common person?!
<matjaz> yes
<CrazyLemon> u y so common
<CrazyLemon> y u*
<slax0r> u y*
<matjaz> bc y !=
<CrazyLemon> !y* ?
<slax0r> ^(?:da fuck)$
<CrazyLemon> also..danes naj bi izšel first offical LEDE image
<slax0r> LEDE?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> like openwrt but with active devs
<slax0r> like...
<slax0r> https://lede-project.org/
<slax0r> ?
<CrazyLemon> like that yes
<metalcamp_> jp
<slax0r> but, why
<CrazyLemon> why not?
<slax0r> I asked first
<CrazyLemon> no you didn't..your sentence didn't include a question mark so ...
<msevwork> zakaj mi ta hruske totalno nč ne odgovori :D, sm mu včeraj sam 1 vprašanje postavu pa ni še nč reku :D
<matjaz> vid ti njega ej
<matjaz> pejt raj delat
<matjaz> zdobersek!
<zdobersek> hi i'm semi-famous what up
<matjaz> kva je že un, Anderluh?
<zdobersek> doktor Anderluh!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @13.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:09:06, Kulminacija: 12:17:26, Sončni zahod: 17:25:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 16min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> sj delam
<msevwork> matjaz, nism mu postavu Å¡e follow up questiona
<msevwork> se držim navodil da naj ga ne iritiram
<metalcamp_> v enem dnevu ti ni uspel odgovoriti? nezaslišano!
<CrazyLemon> js predlagam da ga prijaviš odgovornim na internetu
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> ja sj zato sm prišel sem ane
<msevwork> vi ste odgovorni na internetu :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> nope!
<metalcamp_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Free Aktion - Faith in Time (feat. Jens Lekman).
<CrazyLemon> a ste vidl tist video k se idiot hvali kako je pretepu enga?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/26-letna-zrtev-pretepa-v-smrtni-nevarnosti/414930
<jabuk> 26-letna žrtev pretepa v smrtni nevarnosti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Policija je ponoči prejela anonimni klic, v katerem jo je prijavitelj opozoril na posnetek pretepa, ki naj bi bil objavljen na družbenem omrežju.
<zdobbie> ni blo na Primorskem
<zdobbie> there's hope for y'all
<matjaz> i. d. i. o. t. s.
<idioterna> nism bil js
<Matthai> tam nekje med komentarji pišejo, da je umrl
<Matthai> ampak ne vem če je res
<zdobbie> alternativno mrtev
<Matthai> alternativno? kaj pa to pomeni?
<zdobbie> alternative facts pa to
<idioterna> tolk mrtev k je trump's hair real
<Matthai> wtf je danes... tole, v izoli en umor, v kidričevem poskus umora
<Matthai> a je polna luna???
<zdobbie> islamisti!!!
<zdobbie> nimajo pravice nas oni, se bomo raje kr sami!
<zdobbie> se dobr, da smo se ogradil
<Matthai> ja, to se zgodi, če se zaplankaš... genetske napake se začnejo množit :-)
<idioterna> taki so stajerci!
<zdobbie> ejejejejej
<idioterna> pardon, primorci.
<zdobbie> pa dulenjci
<idioterna> pardon, posavci
<idioterna> pa gurenci
<msevwork> zakaj so se pa skregal tok
<msevwork> a se ve
<idioterna> half life 3 probably
<zdobersek> mycroft tech support
<msevwork> haha
<idioterna> hm ja to bi znal tut bit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkmp8SmtXSg
<jabuk> Quality Assurance: Extensive Tests - YouTube
<jabuk> Quality assurance at Samsung: Our phones are extensively tested, retested, and then tested again. Innovation is our legacy and quality is our priority.
<CrazyLemon> no battery tests.. go figure
<zdobbie> ma seveda ne, k loh eksplodira!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/xecEV4dSAXE?list=WL
<jabuk> Trump vs. Truth: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> Donald Trump spreads a lot of false information thanks to his daily consumption of morning cable news. If only we could sneak some facts into the president’s...
<CrazyLemon> tole je must watch
<zdobersek> well I already did!
<zdobersek> so what u gonna do about it!
<CrazyLemon> you are super fast watcher!
<zdobersek> sem ze pogledu pred tretjo uro!!
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> si pošeral?!? zakaj ne?!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/prijeti-nasilni-roparji-imajo-poleg-ankarana-na-vesti-se-najmanj-pet-ropov/414948
<jabuk> Prijeti nasilni roparji imajo poleg Ankarana na vesti Å¡e najmanj pet ropov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Koprski kriminalisti so končali preiskavo nasilnega ropa v Ankaranu, kjer je trojica vdrla v stanovanje in pretepla starejši stanovalki ter od njiju zahtevala denar in zlatnino.
<CrazyLemon> figures! dolenjci...sam kvarijo našo obalo!
<CrazyLemon> zihr je tudi ta danes iz izole bil dolenjc
<Limona> ola
<Limona> ej
<Limona> kako tocno dela dht node
<Limona> a ve kateri hash mash
<Limona> al tocno na katerem torrentu si
<pitastrudl> skyx msev- , če vama zmankuje placa na n5 si lahko povecata na 128GB :P
<pitastrudl> Limona dht? afaik najde več peerov
<skyx> pitastrudl: how?
<pitastrudl> skyx se da kokr vem
<pitastrudl> ma ni easy sam se da
<pitastrudl> :D
<Limona> lol
<Limona> ker konkretn answer
<pitastrudl> ja caki, me je interruptal skyx
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> pač kokr vem je ta dht ko nek decentralized tracker
<pitastrudl> problem je da lahk drugi pol dobijo tracker od tebe, kar ni dobr če furaš private trackerje
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<pitastrudl> mam off pa mi vse dela OK
<metalcamp> ever heard of google?
<metalcamp> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1332107/how-does-dht-in-torrents-work
<jabuk> protocols - How does DHT in torrents work? - Stack Overflow
<pitastrudl> se mi ne če bo hotu kej več vedt bo sam googlu
<pitastrudl> :P
<Limona> mah problem je da libtorrent nima trackerja
<Limona> :/
<pitastrudl> ops, nevem od kje prvih par vrstic
<Limona> pa morm dht uporablat
<metalcamp> evo, to je problem današnje mladine
<pitastrudl> simple! ne uporablas libtorrenta
<pitastrudl> problem fixed
<pitastrudl> 20€ prosim
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: na 20€
<pitastrudl> hvala
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 29.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @13/02/2017 19:00:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.93+E
<msev-> pitastrudl, kko
<msev-> a da nalotava gor now flash čip
<CrazyLemon> nalotava now
<CrazyLemon> kera ti mumila jemlješ i wanna now
<pitastrudl> msev- da
<speed-> +1
<pitastrudl> neki tazga so naredil
<speed-> jaz bi tudi !
<pitastrudl> nek tip dal gor 128gb čip al neki
<pitastrudl> https://www.xda-developers.com/nexus-5-hardware-modded-to-64gb-internal-storage-by-replacing-emmc/
<jabuk> Nexus 5 Modded to Increase Internal Storage to 64GB!
<jabuk> Ever wished your Nexus 5 could have more storage? This proof-of-concept shows how one can get more than 32GB on the Nexus 5, with a better eMMC! Read on!
<pitastrudl> ok ni blo 128gb
<pitastrudl> je blo 64
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno dost :D
<msev-> jp
<msev-> zmotu sm se z w
<msev-> nov*
<speed-> msev- daj droge!
<speed-> ziher tam nekaj skup kuhas
<CrazyLemon> its ok..its a common mistake..w and v are very close together
<msev-> my precious
<msev-> they are in my mind CrazyLemon
<msev-> npr mwa pa cawcy
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> rats?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8MDCIlOEk
<jabuk> EEVblog #822 - World's Worst Tablet Computer Teardown - YouTube
<jabuk> WARNING: You cannot un-see the dodginess inside this Esinomed Infoview Medical Tablet Computer! 800MHz AMD Geode NX800LX Nano-ITX Motherboard ftp://ftp.aplic...
<speed-> cwawcy :D
<speed-> mi smo pa na čus tam haha
<speed-> čüs no
<zdobbie> čëga
<pitastrudl> lol CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> no njegov voice makes it even better
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-> haha
<Matthai> kaj v pythonu naredi zip funkcija?
<CrazyLemon> hides your private parts
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Matthai> hehe... no resno, kako bi podatke prebrane iz psql zapisal v array, ki ga potem lahko narišem?
<Matthai> nekje sem naletel na en primer, da nekdo uporabi funkcijo zip
<Matthai> se pravi stolpec2 = zip(*avg_temp)
<CrazyLemon> če js prav berem to  zadevo je zip da združiš/manipuliraš dva arraya
<CrazyLemon> In a sense, zip() lets us treat 2 single-dimension lists as one list of pairs—a two-dimensional list.
<Matthai> hmm, pol to ni to kar rabim
<CrazyLemon> sam kok sm vidu ti že vrne array tista tvoja zadeva
<CrazyLemon> tist avg_hourly_temp ti je vrnu array
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> samo ne vem kako bi zdaj en stolpec narisal
<Matthai> recimo tretji stolpec, ki je temperatura
<CrazyLemon> dej nekam podatke prilepi
<dz0ny> [a,b,c] in [1,2,3] zip > {a:1,b:2,c:3}
<dz0ny> zgubis pa ordering
<dz0ny> [a,b,c] in [1,2,3] zip > {b:2,a:1,c:3}
<dz0ny> lahko tud tko ^^
<CrazyLemon> wait what?
<CrazyLemon> kr naključno pomeče podatke not?
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/r4tu1Jy4
<jabuk> interv_start|interv_end|avg-------- - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> ne sam dict ne ohrani zaporedja elementov
<dz0ny> mas pol ordereddict za to :)
<dz0ny> https://repl.it/Fi69
<jabuk> repl.it - online REPL, Compiler & IDE
<jabuk> Powerful and simple online compiler, IDE, interpreter, and REPL. Code, compile, and run code in JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Java, Node.js, Go, Scheme, C, C#, C++, Lua, CoffeeScript and much more.and more programming languages.
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai predvidevam da je to izpis iz psql?
<Matthai> da
<dz0ny> i refue to look at that
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima koda kot pa izpis iz baze :D
<dz0ny> k obstaja blaze pa ipython+pandas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pošlji mu PR!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/17jVxCPn
<jabuk> # coding: utf-8# namesti: sudo apt-get install python-matplotlibimport s - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za?
<dz0ny> Matthai: for the love of god dej si to poglej http://blaze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/queries.html#basic-queries
<Matthai> dz0ny, gledam, pa mi je samo napol jasno
<dz0ny> db = blaze('postgresql:///user:pass@hostname')
<dz0ny> data = df[['ime_senzorja', amount=df.temperatura.mean()]]
<dz0ny> data.plot()
<dz0ny> to je vse kar rabiš napisat v pandas*blaze
<dz0ny> data = db[['ime_senzorja', avg=db.temperatura.median()]]
<dz0ny> *
<dz0ny> gixed
<dz0ny> mah spat grem
<dz0ny> pa dobiš tist kr si zgoraj naredu
<CrazyLemon> Matthai honestly bi js tu kjer izpišeš avg_hourly_temp dal zadevo v en array pa pol ga risal/pisal/karkoli nameravaš počet :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa se igraš s tem kar dz0ny piše :)
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> ali pa pofixaš povezavo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN4UhS8cFTk
<jabuk> Here's Why the Yugo Is One of the Worst Cars Ever Made - YouTube
<jabuk> GO READ MY COLUMN HERE! http://autotradr.co/Oversteer The Yugo is often considered one of the worst cars ever made. That's completely true -- and here's why....
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-14
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> ah....nice fresh smell of a destroyed online shop in the morning
<slax0r> speed-: idi sasota suni med rebra
<slax0r> naj se spravi na irc
<slax0r> nej pa samo dela
<speed-> ja najjaci delavec
<slax0r> ni mu para
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://paste.sh/8Sb0KJ-V#9X5sUB_whgSgWQBlcqVnwF3n
<Matthai> o, hvala
<Matthai> čaki... tam vidim, da imaš db = blaze(...), pa potem data = ...
<Matthai> kje pa query napišeš?
<CrazyLemon> to boš mogu pa prebrat https://blaze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/queries.html#basic-queries :D
<metalcamp_> blaze everywhere
<metalcamp_> http://blazejs.org/
<jabuk> Overview | BlazeJS
<CrazyLemon> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30100854/python-blaze-postgresql-cant-print-distinct-iris-species
<jabuk> python blaze postgresql can't print "distinct" iris species - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da nimaš pri blazeu query kot ga poznaš
<CrazyLemon> bl mi zgleda kot kak dostop do jsona
<CrazyLemon> tu imaš nekaj dodatnih primerov https://github.com/blaze/blaze
<slax0r> http://blaze.moay.de
<jabuk> blaze - the microsite framework
<jabuk> blaze is a php framework for microsites, landing pages and small to medium website projects.
<slax0r> yep, it's everywhere
<slax0r> and horrible
<zdobbie> 420 ayyyy
<pitastrudl> kek it
<zdobbie> once you kek, you never go bæck
<msevwork> QUICKA: The distance is:     4.20404
<msevwork> kko pogrepam zj to razdaljo
<pitastrudl> 4.20 grep it
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobersek> ayyy
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<CrazyLemon> awk.it
<msevwork> ne sj je Å¡lo z grepom
<zdobbie> mnde pa ja!
<matjaz> vau, msevwork sam rešuje svoje probleme
<matjaz> sicer ne tiste, ki mu jih Anderluh daje ampak I'll take it
<zdobersek> razen, ce mu pomaga dzole rolat
<msevwork> matjaz ja tiste k mi jih dajejo Å¡efi ja
<speed-> delat se spravite!!!
<slax0r> ja, tak ko speed- !
<msevwork> js delam
<speed-> ja
<speed-> drugi najbolj produktiven na firmi trenutno
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> prvi je ziher saso :D
<zdobersek> earn that new 911 for your boss!!
<speed-> ne saso je trenutno ka estimera neki crap
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa tak bodo celi dan bluzili tam
<matjaz> motto in planning is: the plan is to plan
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ponavadi je tak
<speed-> planiramo nekaj o cem nimamo pojma
<speed-> ka bo
<speed-> pa potem se tega plana se drzimo haha
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Pizama/status/831436853345710080
<jabuk> Boštjan Gorenc on Twitter: "Vladne valentinove voščilnice 2017 https://t.co/chs4ei4IDL"
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4nbGJBWAAAA8xu.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.3°C @14.02.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:09:58, Kulminacija: 12:20:40, Sončni zahod: 17:31:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 21min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its like...awesome?
<zdobbie> go4it
<zdobbie> se za mene
<idioterna> js bom tut su zdele
<zdobersek> ~ kako je enim fino ~
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> eni revezi pa moramo sedet
<speed-> pa si hrbet tret
<slax0r> mislim da ne sedis prav ce si hrbet teres ko sedis
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> i'd post pics but they'd be nsfw
<slax0r> only kind we like...
<idioterna> i'm hairy.
<zdobbie> hi hairy, im zdobbie
<speed-> hehe slax0r
<speed-> ne ne saj kul je
<speed-> dejansko bolj malo sedim :D
<speed-> mogoce drugi teden sploh vec nebom haha
<zdobbie> :O standing desk!! :O
<speed-> ne
<idioterna> metalcamp_: here_
<idioterna> ?
<speed-> kava, cik, sestanki tak :p
<metalcamp_> idioterna: jp
<idioterna> metalcamp_: a mi das naslov pa poves kolk palck rama bi :)
<idioterna> k grem zdele mim poste pa pred mano je zdej tale kupcek
<metalcamp_> takoj :)
<idioterna> k bos vidu da ti dela pa je vse ok bos pa povedu kolk bi prispeval
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..danes ne..ker je valentinovo </fact>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa je lih prav vreme za it na kolo
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> zdej se bo zacel
<zdobbie> zato moram jst it naslednji teden smucat
<metalcamp_> http://musicforprogramming.net
<speed-> rame talas?
<jabuk> musicForProgramming("46: Jo Johnson");
<jabuk> A collaborative series of mixes designed for listening while programming (compatible with other activities)
<speed-> jaz bi tudi :p
<speed-> prodaja kdo kakega ipada?
<speed-> to bi tudi
<speed-> :)
<yang>  asi i-bumbar
<speed-> ne
<speed-> samo zal je trenutek na nesel na to
<speed-> da ga nucam
<speed-> ipad ali iphone
<speed-> samo rajsi te ipad da lahko se hearthstone spilam vmes kaj :)
<yang> Ibad
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ah..right šolske počitnice
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<zdobbie> but hey, vsaj v solo mi ni treba a n!
<msevwork> kdaj so Å¡olske
<msevwork> tko da vem da takt ne gre smučat
<zdobbie> v LJ so ta teden
<CrazyLemon> naslednji
<CrazyLemon> 20 naprej
<CrazyLemon> potem pa so primorci od 27 naprej
<msevwork> seprav ta tedn ni nč
<msevwork> pol pa od 20ga naprej se začenja
<msevwork> kdo ma zj prov limona al zdob
<CrazyLemon> <- obviously
<yang> Snežne razmere- novozapadlega na 110 naravnega in kompaktnega snega
<yang> no neki snega pa je
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pohorje
<jabuk> ARSO: Trije Kralji na Pohorju (1200m): 0.8°C @14.02.2017 10:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:05:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:57, Sončni zahod: 17:22:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 17min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> a ta tedn so
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobersek> se spomnem, ko sem na faksu ugotovu, da nimamo pocitnic
<zdobersek> teh zimskih
<zdobersek> zunej se je pa pomlad delala
<zdobersek> pol sem si moral pa pocitnice vzet
<zdobersek> na zacetku drugega polletja ...
<zdobersek> sment!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niso ta teden..naslednji so
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ampak ne zate, ker nisi vec srednjesolc AFAIK
<pitastrudl> vem ja ;(
<pitastrudl> jah nam so glih tko izpitni roki bli da mamo polno cez celo obdobje
<pitastrudl> nasledn tedn pa drug semester takoj
<zdobersek> ja, to je mene zjebal :>
<pitastrudl> 4 ure algebre II ze takoj v pondelk
<pitastrudl> oh boy
<pitastrudl> 16-20
<pitastrudl> where did you learn to schedule ffs
<zdobersek> algebra I
<pitastrudl> I je linearna algebra, je ez
<pitastrudl> II je nek drug Å¡it
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> baje fucked up, kolikor sem slišal
<zdobersek> sej bo slo
<zdobersek> ce kej naus vedu, pa kle vprasas!
<zdobersek> worksforchemists!
<pitastrudl> sadly there are no manpages for that
<pitastrudl> sej kemiki so mel tut neki matematke ne
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> vse guglajo
<CrazyLemon> poguglajo*
<pitastrudl> včasih*
<CrazyLemon> "how do i split them proteins"
<CrazyLemon> potem pa sledijo howto-ju
<matjaz> what's a split in chemistry
<metalcamp_> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/user/mathbff
<matjaz> where can I buy proteins
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i know a guy that knows a guy that has them
<metalcamp_> hope it helps :>
<zdobersek> you don't split proteins
<pitastrudl> metalcamp_ sm slišu za to ja, kr piše zrcalno :D
<metalcamp_> drugače pa maš tudi khanacademy pa mit ocw
<zdobersek> you bend them little fuckers
<pitastrudl> metalcamp_ danke
<CrazyLemon> proteins split you?
<pitastrudl> ja sem probaval malo khanacademy
<pitastrudl> sam je tko tko, ni glih tisto kar bi rabil samo na dolgi rok je dober
<pitastrudl> če se bom spraivl sproti delat :D
<metalcamp_> meni to ni nikoli uspevalo
<metalcamp_> sproti
<pitastrudl> just student life
<metalcamp_> pff...
<pitastrudl> 3 mesce počitnic pol pa 1 mesec 9 slojev pekla
<pitastrudl> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<pitastrudl> danes je zadnji sloj
<metalcamp_> good luck :)
<pitastrudl> hvala, bom rabil. as always
<pitastrudl> pol pa detox kave
<pitastrudl> namesto 5 zdravih na dan bo sam 1
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bashu povedat da enakomerno uporablja vsa jedra?
<CrazyLemon> zdej uporablja eno 100% druga pa 30% in
<CrazyLemon> tako naprej 0-3
<metalcamp_> gnu parallel?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/that_bash_tho.png
<pitastrudl> metalcamp_ kaj tista punca k razlaga matematko
<pitastrudl> kaj si jo linkal ko dobro razlaga
<pitastrudl> al kej druzga?
<pitastrudl> :D
<metalcamp_> she makes math great again
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ tale je če želiš laufat shitload ukazov
<CrazyLemon> js mam sam en ukaz
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kot berem man page za več računalnikov
<metalcamp_> am... maybe xargs
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdoBNDYBl1A#t=1.715374
<jabuk> Performing a hook turn - YouTube
<jabuk> VicRoads common road rules This video demonstrates how you can safely perform a hook turn on Melbourne's inner-city roads. Knowing your responsibilities as a...
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: let me google that for you
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: http://efod.se/blog/archive/2009/05/30/parallelization-with-xargs
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ kul..ty
<CrazyLemon> also..ne vem zakaj za vraga imam tale program inštaliran http://squeak.org/
<CrazyLemon> ah..scratch ga inštaliru
<matjaz> .aptf parallel
<jabuk> /usr/share/vim/addons/ftplugin/latex-suite/packages/parallel > vim-latexsuite
<jabuk> /usr/share/doc-base/parallel > parallel
<jabuk> /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel > cups-filters
<jabuk> /usr/lib/R/library/parallel/R/parallel > r-base-core
<jabuk> /usr/bin/parallel > moreutils,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	parallel
<matjaz> .apt parallel
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.55-dev {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.54.0 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.54-dev {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.48.0 {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.48-dev {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.46.1 {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel1.46-dev {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libboost-graph-parallel-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> cl-lparallel {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> parallel {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<matjaz> no, ta tazadnji :)
<CrazyLemon> tole je mal preveč rezultatov :)
<zdobbie> sej smo na deset omejil
<zdobbie> po tem, ko je parkrat zafloodal
<CrazyLemon> ja..still 2 much
<zdobersek> .apt -S parallel
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/pdfMF
<jabuk> this turned out better then expected - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Album with topic of Funny, tagged with  and ; uploaded by CockroachMilk. this turned out better then expected
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/apt-search (+2 new commits): https://git.io/vDiLD
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/apt-search ac39daf CrazyLemon: Use xenial(LTS) instead of saucy
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/apt-search 782cd7d CrazyLemon: Limit output to 5 results
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #61: Fix/apt search (master...fix/apt-search) https://git.io/vDiLQ
<msevwork> pismo je ta radenska meta+limona zanič
<msevwork> a ne morjo klasike ohrant v avtomatu
<CrazyLemon> pismo ej..kako si drznejo
<zdobersek> bend the pmroteins, get that sweet orange flavor!
<slax0r> pmroteins?
<zdobersek> pmmroteins
<slax0r> broteins?
<zdobersek> m8teins
<speed-> krmilo!
<slax0r> u fuken wot
<slax0r> m8
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/BAfzzry.gifv
<jabuk> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> pelase!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: and don't be sloppy!
<slax0r> newline, no newline, newline, no newline,...
<slax0r> make up yo mind
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<zdobersek> ur code is shit
<CrazyLemon> i know
<zdobersek> but hey
<slax0r> :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/apt-search: https://git.io/vDiZL
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/apt-search 6bf6ea7 CrazyLemon: Fix apt test
<CrazyLemon> what
<CrazyLemon> .imdb helion
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb arrival
<matjaz> and they say the bots are gona overtake our jobs
<jabuk> Arrival |11 Nov 2016 116 min| Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<jabuk> When twelve mysterious spacecraft appear around the world, linguistics professor Louise Banks is tasked with interpreting the language of the apparent alien visitors.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (204,081 glasov) | Tomato: 8.4/10 302 reviews (users: 4.1/5 66754 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2543164
<matjaz> we have to do everything by ourselves!
<CrazyLemon> its back! kinda sorta!
<metalcamp_> dat speed
<metalcamp_> :>
<slax0r> .imdb busty brides
<slax0r> no? nothing? ok then
<zdobersek> .apt libspeed
<zdobersek> .apt xvideo
<jabuk> libomxil-bellagio0-components-xvideo {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<zdobersek> eyyyy
<zdobersek> my .apt beats ur .imdb
<matjaz> .apt libinput
<jabuk> xserver-xorg-input-libinput {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput10-udeb {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput10-dbg {xenial (16.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libinput10 {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-tools {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-pad1 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-pad-xtest {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-pad-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-dev {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libinput-bin {yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<matjaz> still borken though
<zdobersek> so much input
<metalcamp_> msevwork: http://explainshell.com/
<zdobersek> shellsplaining!
<slax0r> .apt busty brides
<slax0r> still nothing
<slax0r> they both suck
<msevwork> metalcamp_, cool link
<metalcamp_> msevwork: no more man pages for you :)
<msevwork> only women pages
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktXYuDQgSs
<jabuk> America first... Slovenia second (OFFICIAL) - YouTube
<jabuk> America first but Slovenia second! Made by late night show Ta Teden z Juretom Godlerjem @PlanetTV Everysecondcounts.eu
<msevwork> slaba produkcija :D
<matjaz> re-fakin-post!
<zdobbie> jfc pa to je teden dni staro
<msevwork> ja sori no preveč delam
<msevwork> pa nemorm spremlat vsega
<zdobersek> (02:41:30 PM) msevwork: ja sori no preveč delam
<zdobersek> there
<zdobersek> I'm fucking done
<matjaz> lol
<msevwork> dons sm skor fasal sindrom karpalnega kanala tok sm tipkal
<msevwork> me kr desna roka boli
<matjaz> morš it na kakšno planiranje
<zdobersek> 'tipkal'
<matjaz> to je pravo delo
<zdobersek> desna roka *wink wink*
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> upam da za vikend ne bo spet dežja, čeprov kaže na to :/
<CrazyLemon> fun fact....avto mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno na valentinovo!
<zdobbie> se dobr da mas kolo
<zdobbie> zdej bos pa nazaj dam v hrib gonu!
<zdobbie> k mohoric!
<CrazyLemon> but i don't want to :(
<msevwork> a boš ženo pol na balanco dal
<yang> v prkolco za bicikl
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi Å¡el ven
<pitastrudl> če je pornhub premium zastonj danes
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> pitastrudl, lol a res?
<CrazyLemon> res
<CrazyLemon> sam danes
<matjaz> haha, carji
<CrazyLemon> all access
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> je blo isto prejšn let
<msevwork> dons sm Å¡e extra zabediran k je valentinovo :D
<msevwork> bi loh prpravlou kšne hude fore za kšno punco pa nemorm zj :D
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plfLUNfaPbU
<jabuk> The Big Bang Theory - The perfect girlfriend for Sheldon (season 9/subtitulado) - YouTube
<jabuk> Sheldon consigue una curioso "cita" con una chica prácticamente perfecta para él. Episodio "The Mystery Date Observation". Temporada 9, episodio 8. Únete: ht...
<msevwork> tole je hecn
<yang> msevwork: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYZc2iLjOQg
<CrazyLemon> msevwork zakaj ne moreš?
<msevwork> k je nimam :D
<Matthai> hoj, še eno python vprašanje
<Matthai> x = []
<Matthai> for x in avg_hourly_temp:
<Matthai> 	x.append(row[0].strftime("%H"))
<Matthai> kako bi v element x dodal Å¡e nek text, recimo, da bi pisalo ura in potem Å¡e h
<Matthai> recimo če je row[0].strftime("%H") = 5
<Matthai> d piše 5h
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je %H
<CrazyLemon> daš %Hh
<Matthai> kaj pa če bi hotel dodat 4-5h, se pravi row[0] in row[1]
<CrazyLemon> pol bi mogu tam kjer maš append spremenit malo
<Matthai> ja, saj, kako :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi to naredu tako da bi naredu spremenljivko temp
<CrazyLemon> pa ji posredoval row[0]blabla + "-"row[1]blabla
<CrazyLemon> in nato appendal k x.append(temp)
<slax0r> zakaj bi assignal v spremenljivko in porabljal memory ce lahko naredis inplace?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r čemu bi ti komentiral moj approach če lahko njemu ponudiš rešitev?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> because
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> because
<zdobersek> kok fino
<zdobersek> spet mi sonce bliska v sobo
<CrazyLemon> \o/ meni pa ne več
 * CrazyLemon gleda proti jugu
<slax0r> bliskaj mu nazaj!
<Matthai> slax0r, kako pa narediš inplace?
<slax0r> Matthai: .append(row0 + " " + row1)
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> al ka hoce met vmes? - ?
<Matthai> ja, -
<slax0r> *" - "*
<slax0r> not a smiley
<Matthai>     x.append(row[0].strftime("%H") + "-" + row[1].strftime("%H"))
<Matthai> AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'append'
<slax0r> Matthai: a nisi zgoraj v example dal da uporabljas .append? :)
<Matthai> ok, v osnovi sem imel taole:
<Matthai> x = [row[0].strftime("%H") for row in avg_hourly_temp]
<Matthai> zdaj bi pa rad, da namesti 1, 2, ... dobim 1-2, 2-3, --- se pravi Å¡e row[1].strftime("%H")
<Matthai> daodam
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/iBRf?python
<Matthai> x.append(row[0] + "-" + row[1])
<Matthai> AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'append'
<slax0r> lahko pastas kodo?
<Matthai> x = []
<Matthai> for x in avg_hourly_temp:
<Matthai> 	x.append(row[0].strftime("%H") + "-" + row[1].strftime("%H"))
<slax0r> am...
<slax0r> overwritas x...
<slax0r> z for zanko
<slax0r> x ni vec array
<slax0r> ampak je whatever the item in avg_hourly_temp is
<slax0r> si ziher da nisi hotel imeti for row in ?
<Matthai> v bistvu ja
<Matthai> ampak zdaj pa joka
<Matthai> ValueError: invalid literal for float(): 00-01
<slax0r> .strftime vrne string, ali pac?
<Matthai> ne, date type je
<slax0r> nope, strftime vrne string
<slax0r> ampak sedaj je row doticen element v avg_hourly_temp
<slax0r> in ne mores dat row[0]
<slax0r> ker row ni array
<Matthai> hmm, ne razumem
<slax0r> ti rabis, x = [] i = 0 while i < len(avg_hourly_temp) - 1 x.append(avg_hourly_temp[i].strftime("%Hh") + " - " + .....
<slax0r> get me?
<slax0r> ce mas bar = [1, 2, 3, 4] in potem naredis "for foo in bar" potem je foo najprej 1, potem 2, potem 3, itd. in ne mores naredit foo[0] da bi dobil 1
<Matthai> v bistvu imam tri stolpce, arraye, ki sem jih dobil iz psql, začetna ura, končna ura in temperatura
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://paste.sh/TLkmX1nP#-inyvrnZ9oEotN285QV06PWO
<CrazyLemon> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3168763/security/university-attacked-by-its-own-vending-machines-smart-light-bulbs-and-5-000-iot-devices.html
<jabuk> University attacked by its own vending machines, smart light bulbs & 5,000 IoT devices | Network World
<jabuk> The university's hijacked vending machines and 5,000 other IoT devices were making seafood-related DNS requests every 15 minutes.
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/zrtev-surovega-pretepa-se-se-bori-za-zivljenje-435545
<jabuk> Surovo pretepeni 26-letnik je umrl, tožilstvo bo spremenilo kvalifikacijo kaznivega dejanja - siol.net
<jabuk> Javnost je včeraj pretresel grozljiv posnetek nasilja, ki ga je eden od storilcev v živo predvajal na Facebooku. Hudo pretepeni 26-letnik je po neuradni...
<speed-> mja
<speed-> malo bad
<zdobersek> <.<
<speed-> onima kurcoma pa samo 15 let 'grozi'
<speed-> tak da bosta zunaj po par letih
<zdobersek> kdo pred kratkim yocto koristil?
<CrazyLemon> speed- še to ne.. grozi jima _do_ 15 let.. kar pomeni da bosta čez 5 zunaj
<speed-> ^^
<idioterna> najmanj 15
<idioterna> al je pa tozilc nespo
<CrazyLemon> we can only hope
<zdobersek> let's hope togethe
<zdobersek> r
<CrazyLemon> shall we create a circle of hope?
<zdobersek> we'll need a third person
<idioterna> loh se zberemo pa jima organiziramo sorry party
<zdobersek> msevwork: what
<msev-> wut
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-15
<speed-> morgen
<msev-> Jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<zdobbie> hja!
<speed-> ka zdaj, se dela kaj?
<zdobbie> jo
<metalcamp_> ofkors
<msevwork> indeed
<zdobersek> hheeeyyyyy
<zdobersek> msevwork: ti si pa cez noc pustu na KIju e-abakus przgan!
<msevwork> I see
<msevwork> a se kdo spomne enga tazga homeautomation oriented opensource plesočega robota loh je tut budilka bil npr :D k je bil na kickstarterju lansklet
<msevwork> Wirebeings
<pitastrudl> MORGEN
<matjaz> o7
<pitastrudl> zadnji izpit za ta semester Å¡e danes
<pitastrudl> hype
<pitastrudl> not hype
<pitastrudl> ne znam nič
<pitastrudl> save me
<zdobersek> predmet?
<CrazyLemon> doesn't matter?
<zdobersek> niti ne
<pitastrudl> vzporedno programiranje
<CrazyLemon> oh sweet.. torej dva na isti tipkovnici?
<pitastrudl> ah veš da
<CrazyLemon> ali je več tipkovnico?!
<pitastrudl> včeraj je bilo še posebej vzporedno
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> tipkovnic*
<speed-> :D
<speed-> enjoy!
<speed-> I guess :p
<pitastrudl> eden indetira v tabih, drugi pa v space-ih
<pitastrudl> fun fun
<CrazyLemon> yea..space guys suck
<pitastrudl> space > tab
<CrazyLemon> except neil..neil is cool
<zdobersek> neil is dead
<pitastrudl> who is neil
<zdobersek> strong-armed neil
<pitastrudl> ima kdo kodi uštiman doma?
<pitastrudl> kako bi naštimal na PCju da serva content pi-ju
<speed-> spejsi
<speed-> pff
<CrazyLemon> by making pc great again
<pitastrudl> sem ga dal na pc samo deluje ko client, ne kot headless server
<pitastrudl> build a wall!
<zdobersek> se neb ti rajs ucil
<pitastrudl> speed-:  pa ja, veš kaka je pol preciznost
<pitastrudl> python te še bolj obužuje pol
<pitastrudl> paaaa
<pitastrudl> se bi lahk ja :3
<speed-> no !
<speed-> tab <3
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi sploh indetiral karkoli
<speed-> heretic
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: samba sahre
<dz0ny> dlna share
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> na rpi daš openelec
<dz0ny> pol pa sam rečeš naj indeksira tist sahre
<dz0ny> share*
<matjaz> nfs share > *
<msevwork> a wireguard bi lahko naložil na orangepizero
<msevwork> in bi si naredu VPN direkt tm?
<zdobersek> seveda
<msevwork> tut če ma moj router dinamični ip
<dz0ny> matjaz: a na windows ?:D
<matjaz> to je tuki prepovedana beseda
<matjaz> lahko se uporablja Winblows
<dz0ny> nfs na windows?
<matjaz> it is known
<dz0ny> how that works
<matjaz> it doesn't
<dz0ny> never heard
<matjaz> zato je prepovedana beseda
<dz0ny> ohh, ok carry on
<matjaz> čeprav, v nekih verzijah vem da je NFS
<matjaz> Winblows 7 Enterprise?
<matjaz> al kaj je že
<msevwork> a kdo od vs uporablja wireguard
<zdobersek> en kle ga baje koristi na orangepizerotu
<msevwork> js ga ne
<msevwork> Å¡e*
<zdobersek> aja, pol pa nben
<dz0ny> wireguard je za s2s
<dz0ny> ni za tebe :)
<dz0ny> razen če boš mrežo delal
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> ja pač rd bi si na čimbl simpl način prikazoval dashboard
<msevwork> otg
<msevwork> da ne bi rabu na routerju nastavlat :D
<msevwork> razn če me en vodi plz tnx
<msevwork> sj pol k bom 1x znal bom vedno znal :D
<dz0ny> kupiš domeno, dodaš v cloudflare, daš dynamic ip update za tvoj dashboard
<dz0ny> vključiš cloud za poddomeno
<dz0ny> na ruterju nastaviš dynamic ip update za cloudflare
<dz0ny> je en simpl curl klic
<dz0ny> and thats it
<dz0ny> pa sevda geslo za dashboard :)
<matjaz> ezpz
<dz0ny> skor cp z njihovga articla :D
<dz0ny> pa ruterji majo tko al tko že vpn server
<dz0ny> 90% of real ones
<msevwork> ka pa če nočm kupt domene :D
<dz0ny> kjer sam naklikaš up pa geslo
<msevwork> ja no sj to
<msevwork> neznam nastavt :D
<dz0ny> ja no
<dz0ny> lol
<msevwork> mislm strah me je nastavt :D
<dz0ny> ne znaš naklikat?
<msevwork> rabm enga izkušenga da me vod :D
<msevwork> sam vem da nimate cajta :D
<matjaz> msevwork, ti maš za VPN opcijo na ruterju že?
<msevwork> nvm to smo že enkrat šli skoz
<msevwork> da se da na temu mikrotiku to nardit
<msevwork> sam je zakompliciran
<metalcamp_> ne samo enkrat :)
<msevwork> ja sj vem
<msevwork> sam nismo še nč nardil :D
<msevwork> enkrat bom prosu enga če mi pomaga pa mu paypalam 5 eur :D
<metalcamp_> wrong, mi smo svoj del naredili, bo potrebno malo loge prebrat :>
<msevwork> ni blo step by step :(
<dz0ny> lol mikrotik
<dz0ny> to je k apple
<dz0ny> sam da ga Å¡e noben ne zna praivlno nastavit
<dz0ny> k majo NIH problem
<dz0ny> CEO je tud tak asshole da ga iščeš
<matjaz> se zdaj kar Ubiquiti priporoča?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ceprov mimo baje ni glih top notch
<dz0ny> according to ars technica
<dz0ny> ne najdem zdej clanka
<dz0ny> kejr so testiral nov batch mimo stuffa
<dz0ny> jst sm sam b.a.t.m.a.n probu, pa je pain za nastavit
<dz0ny> je lažje usmerjeno anteno dat :)
<Lurker69> A Longitudinal Measurement Study of 4chan’s Politically Incorrect Forum and its Effect on the Web
<Lurker69> https://arxiv.org/pdf/1610.03452v1.pdf
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/e8z6xe wtf?
<jabuk> Screenshot by Lightshot
<zdobersek> sports!
<msevwork> no morm enkrat pol skp nastavt ta VPN, da bo šu vprašanje dol iz dnevnega reda :P
<msevwork> mormo*
<zdobersek> bomo zmogli!?!?
<CrazyLemon> nje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.7°C @15.02.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:08:26, Kulminacija: 12:20:38, Sončni zahod: 17:32:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 24min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> sonceeeeeeeee
<speed-> juhuhuu
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/APOh6Mf.jpg
<zdobbie> "don't ask" BUT HE KEEPS ASKING
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> dz0ny hvala za info
<pitastrudl> btw, sem opravil izpit :D
<pitastrudl> konec učenja
<msevwork> bravo
<pitastrudl> vidya gamez all day
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: were u carried
<zdobersek> 'vzporedno programiranje'
<CrazyLemon> wait what.. koliko vas je bilo na izpitu da si takoj dobu rezultate?
<CrazyLemon> and congrats :)
<zdobersek> to je ta parallel performance
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> ja hvala
<pitastrudl> pač ustni je bil ane
<pitastrudl> pisnega sm ze naredu
<pitastrudl> ja tko pač 4je smo bli
<zdobersek> kaj so te fprasal?
<msevwork> če pozna zdobbijev paradoks
<zdobersek> trick question
<pitastrudl> vprasanja
<garango> A se na faksu učite Go jezika?
<metalcamp_> a ti to resno? :)
<metalcamp_> misliš, da vsakih 5 let prenavljajo učni načrt? :>
<CrazyLemon> they do!
<CrazyLemon> js ko sm bil ni bilo pythona!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je
<metalcamp_> ja no
<metalcamp_> golang pride čez 5 let :)
<metalcamp_> + kolk cajta je že zunaj
<CrazyLemon> 10 let
<CrazyLemon> 7*
<metalcamp_> že?
<metalcamp_> damn
<metalcamp_> pardon
<metalcamp_> dayumm
<matjaz> this. fornicating. channel.
<CrazyLemon> s/forn/pr0n/g
<zdobbie> "js ko sm bil ni bilo pythona" ce je bil python komej 6 let star
<CrazyLemon> .gif ha ha ha
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/3oGNDk2Ue1PbGr8qty.gif
<msevwork> zakaj pa je golang tok amaze
<CrazyLemon> coz..google
<yang> Uganete, katera je aktualna Miss Helsinki ? https://rdice.net/a/c/n/17/01081915-miss%20finland091.ab94b306.jpg
<zdobbie> lahko uganem, koga kle to najbolj moti
<yang> to boš pa težko uganil
<msevwork> js rečem da CrazyLemon
<msevwork> msev tags CrazyLemon
<matjaz> well, you're wrong bruh
<zdobersek> the lemon is old, but not really racist
<msevwork> sm mislu da zarad oprsja daje to sliko
<msevwork> nism vedu da so kšne podteme
<msevwork> sm preveč pošten
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/zj6Hs
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Album .
<idioterna> dz0ny: tega pa ne stekam cist dobr
<dz0ny> idioterna: trudeau guy?
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> what about it
<idioterna> take fotke loh posnames tut k pride linus torvalds govort
<CrazyLemon> evo..for you millenials http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/video-waynov-svet-zurka-odlicno-25-let-kultne-komedije/415102
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek matjaz msevwork ^
<msevwork> zdobersek se opravičujem vnaprej za vprašanje: https://github.com/Tuxdiver/MMM-Rest  -> a ta koda pol ubistvu prikazuje številko k jo dobim v url-ju na konc tega fielda -> ?text=
<msevwork> pa če se vid a mu to dostavš to številko s http post al te on vpraša pa nardi http get al kko
<msevwork> tele rest apije Å¡e kr ne zastopm
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yes, what?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nič..izobražujem te
<matjaz> well, ya failed! poznam Wayne's World
<CrazyLemon> from your history class?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, lol :D
<matjaz> ne, sem pogledal že parkrat
<matjaz> sej je dostikrat na TV
<zdobersek> nisi tapravi millenial, ce gledas tv
<msevwork> pol tut js nism :D
<zdobersek> 15:30 se vozjo po Andaluciji
<CrazyLemon> pa lucija kr pusti da se vozjo po njej?
<CrazyLemon> also..26.2. VN Izole!
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> lucija je kurba!
<msevwork> zakaj ni redbull air-racea v Portorožu
<msevwork> santalucia picerija je dobra
<msevwork> sam prav CrazyLemon da je ena še bolša
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem nikoli bil v santalucii tko da ne vem a je boljša ali ne
<zdobersek> najbrz ni
<zdobersek> ce bi bla, bi ti tja hodu
<zdobersek> a n!
<msevwork> ja nevem ponavad je santalucia nabito polna
<msevwork> če neb blo dobr neb tok ljudi ke hodil
<CrazyLemon> not really tho.. my pizza is better than theirs
<msevwork> in je res dobra tko primerljivo s foculusom :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork če je poceni bo folk hodu tudi če je slaba
<msevwork> drgač pa ja tvoja domača je vrjetn najbolša
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej italijani
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, prosciutto cotto pa Å¡ampinioni tut je dobr v santa luciji :)
<msevwork> majo velik okusa
<msevwork> :D
 * CrazyLemon prejšnji teden naredu pizzo s pršutom
<CrazyLemon> če že grem v picerijo potem jem tisto kar ne delam pogosto..to pa so kakšni lignji/hobotnica/škampi/all together
<msevwork> fuj
<msevwork> to ne bi js na pici jedu
<msevwork> a to kao na pici gor govoriš
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..če si gorenc
<CrazyLemon> ti bi klobaso pa zaseko
<CrazyLemon> pa ocvirke :D
<msevwork> ne pica more bit čimbl klasična :D
<msevwork> ne pa slovenci dajejo gor kislo smetano pa nevem kaj vse gor
<msevwork> velik rajš jem morske sadeže v rižoti al pa kj tazga
<msevwork> standalone
<CrazyLemon> kako je to standalone...riž je zravn! lots of it!
<matjaz> model mi govori čez kislo smetano!ban him!
<matjaz> OH SNAP
<zdobbie> DO EET
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kakšno pizzo pa ti ješ da je gor kisla smetana? :)
<matjaz> navadno s kislo smetano
<matjaz> brez gob
<CrazyLemon> matjaz define navadno
<matjaz> šunka sir pelati začimbe
<matjaz> pa testo ofc
<CrazyLemon> in kislo smetano čez?
<metalcamp_> saj ni tako grozno :)
<matjaz> yaaas
<matjaz> jest dam kislo smetano v ragu
<matjaz> btw
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ dude :)
<matjaz> kisla smetana > *
<CrazyLemon> y u like that phat?
<matjaz> ker je še zmer bolj zdrava kot kečap al pa majoneza
<metalcamp_> geez, that's a whole another level
<CrazyLemon> majoneza na pizzi? seriously?
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon is guilty for adding ketchup on his pizzas
<CrazyLemon> preprosto ne morem jest pice brez ketchupa..vse so mi nekam..suhe :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, exactly, zato dam kislo smetano :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..zato daš kečap :D
<matjaz> dons si bom pico naredu mamico vam teasersko
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> js tudi razmišljam o tem :D
<CrazyLemon> tuna + tržaška..uff :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vidš, to ste vi primorci, jest tud pomislim ne, da bi tuno dal na pico
<CrazyLemon> matjaz poskusi pa boš vidu..da ne rabiš kisle smetane :D
<msevwork> men je kul
<msevwork> +1
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, pa dej mal več pelatov če ti je suha
<msevwork> da morš tist cukran paradižnik pol gor dat
<CrazyLemon> msevwork naah.. ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> preprosto se mi v vsakem primeru zdi suha..
<CrazyLemon> če pa dam sam pikico kečapa pa je tkoj kul :D
<msevwork> pa seveda js jem pico samo z mocarelo
<msevwork> ni Å¡anse drug sir
<matjaz> jest na pico dajem: slanino, pršut, koruzo, suho salamo, KISLO SMETANO, jajce, rukolo
<msevwork> matjaz kul
<msevwork> sam brez kisle smetane
<matjaz> ne vse naenkrat seveda
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> rukola..fuj
<msevwork> njam
<CrazyLemon> like..pol ure nazaj sm mel kosilo pa sm spet lačen :D
<matjaz> dons bo slanina, jajce, kisla smetana
<matjaz> jest tud :D
<msevwork> kle v foculusu ponavad eno naročim z mocarelo, slanino pa tržaško
<msevwork> dobra je
<CrazyLemon> tržaško s slanino?
<msevwork> oz. panceto ma ne slanino
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<msevwork> panceta ne slanina zmotu sm se
<CrazyLemon> sj vseen..tržaška gre sam s morskimi zadevami!
<CrazyLemon> z*
<msevwork> probj s pršutom al pa panceto
<msevwork> gre
<msevwork> sam pač žejn si pol k sto vragov
<CrazyLemon> žabarji mona!žabarji! pršut pa tržaško..dio mio!
<msevwork> a maš rd artičoko limona
<msevwork> ja sj v sendviču ga jem brez tržaške
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> spoštujem pršut drgač
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> of course.. artičoka je zakon
<CrazyLemon> lani smo jih meli tam nekje..30+ če ne še več :)
<msevwork> najs
<Limona> nope
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> najbolšo pico sm jedu pa v Taormini
<msevwork> na Siciliji
<msevwork> bla je calzone, sam ni blo notr nikakršne kisle smetane, samo klasična pica prepognjena
<msevwork> nenormalno dobra
<CrazyLemon> js sm najboljšo pico jedu enkrat k sm bil lačn
<matjaz> se prav zdej
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> že dolg je nism jedu pismo
<msevwork> prija se mi
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> drgač pa majoneza, tatarska, kisla smetana mi ne sedejo na pici :D
<msevwork> k je ful značilno za ostale slovence da to mažejo gor :D
<msevwork> dobr da Å¡e nutelo ne dajo gor
<CrazyLemon> nutella ni nič novega
<msevwork> pa teli kruhki k so kle na gorenjskem znani se mi zdijo tut weird zadeva
<msevwork> http://www.kruhkerija.si/
<jabuk> Kruhkerija Gorjanc | Hotemaški kruhki
<msevwork> fuj overdose sira
<matjaz> msevwork, BLASPHEMY
<matjaz> zdej boš pa res dobu ban
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/831577767661678592/pu/vid/316x180/aivL05vRgdkB_jYa.mp4
<CrazyLemon> lmao ^
<matjaz> ti ktuhki z lososom so neki najboljšega ever
<matjaz> kruhki*
<yang> msevwork: pica z majonezo ali kislo smetano je ful uredu men
<yang> Kislo smetano mazat gor sem vidu najprej od DJ Umeka, ko je mel se nad 100 kg
<yang> pol sem probal in od takrat se mi zdi ok
<msevwork> a maš pol ti tut zj že nad 100 :P
<yang> bliz
<msevwork> dobr matjaz nism se sprobal z lososom
<msevwork> yang no, dj začni hujšat
<msevwork> zj si že v takih letih da je treba skrbet za to
<matjaz> a maš kej prot tistim ki so bliz 100?!
<msevwork> nebojo popravljalni mehanizmi več popravl :D
<msevwork> ne sam skrbim za vaše zdravje da mi boste lahko še dolg let pomagal :D
<yang> msevwork: bo treba mal vec v hribe hodt
<matjaz> jest mam Å¡portnih 94 kil
<msevwork> recimo js morm še ene 5kg shujšat vsaj :D
<yang> msevwork: pa sej ti nios debel
<msevwork> ja prot uni miški s kero se furam zj naokol sem :D
<yang> a kt miške bi rad bil
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> more mast stran da se 6pack izraz haha :D
<yang> te k so presuhe niso zdrave
<msevwork> vem ja :)
<msevwork> tale res ni normalna čist :D
<matjaz> 6pack lahko tud v štacuni kupiš, ni panike
<yang> ne v postavo ne v glavo...
<msevwork> res je
<msevwork> treba bo kj druzga najdt
<msevwork> yang, 1x se bo treba kj dobit :) zj k v LJ delam smo bliz
<msevwork> a še kšn v LJ dela :D
<yang> msevwork: ja sej hribi so v okolici ljubljane
<yang> Za Rašico pa sva itak zmenjena
<msevwork> sm mislu za pir tut :D
<yang> boš šu gor na stolp mal antene pogledat
<msevwork> a si že mel predavanja
<idioterna> kasn pir
<idioterna> insurgency.
<yang> msevwork: ja
<msevwork> ja to se vam morm enkrat pridružt spet idioterna
<slax0r> bier > games
<CrazyLemon> pizza > *
<CrazyLemon> lignji so v defrost modeu..peteršilj je na mizi čaka da se mu pridruži česn
<zdobersek> smrdu bos!
<CrazyLemon> nope.. česen ko se speče ne smrdi..ampak diši!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @15.02.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:06:01, Kulminacija: 12:17:23, Sončni zahod: 17:28:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 22min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> uf
<yang> vroce
 * yang sleče dolge gate
<idioterna> ti je zal da nisi su s kolesom ane
<yang> ne z avtom bom su
<yang> Evo kako prodajajo rezidencni internet uporabnikom v ZDA
<yang> Hi, my name is Emilie Harrell and besides being your Comcast Representative I am a wife and a mom to two  kids.  I have a wonderful 18 year old daughter named Tabitha and a baby boy who is 2 named Brayden.  They are  my world and I love the time I get to spend with them.
<CrazyLemon> inconsistent use of spaces.. its fake
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-nDoT7BMzo
<jabuk> What if Slavic Union would be established? - YouTube
<jabuk> Follow SA Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/SlavicAffairs/ Follow SA Twitter: https://twitter.com/SlavicAffairs I hope you enjoyed the video! If you did, p...
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.promet.si
<jabuk> www.promet.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> host www.promet.si
<CrazyLemon> Host www.promet.si not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<CrazyLemon> wat
<Limona_> .stran lemonparty.org
<jabuk> lemonparty.org je dosegljiva!
<Limona_> a lahko se kdo precekira?
<matjaz> o najs, a to mata s CrazyLemon skupi? :D
<zdobersek> lmao
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kick him pls
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> pa reason dej "Spodobi se označit #NFSW"
<Limona_> lol
<CrazyLemon> NSFW!
<CrazyLemon> typo ffs!
<zdobersek> PRVE VELJA
<zdobersek> DRUGA GOLJFA
<matjaz> TRETA PA CESTI CAPLJA
<zdobersek> HIHIHIHIHIHI
<matjaz> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekekeke
<matjaz> zadnjič med surganjem sem videl najboljši nickname ever
<matjaz> Ayy Lamo
<matjaz> pobral
<zdobersek> leave llamas alone!
 * CrazyLemon doesn't get it
<zdobersek> #JustMillenialJokes
<CrazyLemon> ah..figures
<matjaz> #Aaaaaaaaay_Lamo
<zdobersek> we can try to put it into black and white, that's the TV you're most familiar with
<matjaz> tale je bolj za CrazyLemon: It really whips the llama's ass
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ni to iz ene reklame?
<matjaz> Winamp je imel to ob prvem zagonu
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb doctor strange
<matjaz> dobr je
<matjaz> ne rabiš bota
<matjaz> poglej
<matjaz> pa Nocturnal animals tud
<CrazyLemon> ne pritegne me :(
<CrazyLemon> ok..doctor strange zgleda good enough
<zdobersek> he's baaack
<matjaz> lemon vs. lemon
<zdobersek> who's the NFSW-est of them both?
<CrazyLemon> NSFW*
<idioterna> NEW FUCKING SOUTH WALES
<idioterna> possibly even WHALES :)
<CrazyLemon> walls?
<zdobersek> NUMEROUS FUCKING SEXY WHALES
<matjaz> NOT FEEDING STUPID WALRUS
<zdobersek> me before: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkeDBwsIaZw
<zdobersek> me now: make -j40
<zdobersek> ahhhhhh
<matjaz> just stahp
<matjaz> you're killing us
<idioterna> lustna muzika
<upd> -j40 0.o
<CrazyLemon> yea..he the boss man now
<zdobersek> can confirm I guess
<idioterna> zdobersek: ka mas to zaen box
<zdobersek> supermicro box, dva 20-jedrna xeona, 64G memorije, pa pohleven rx460
<zdobersek> stvar je pa 30kg tezka
<zdobersek> 10-jedrna, z dvema threadoma
<idioterna> a to je workstation
<idioterna> sweet
<matjaz> surgestation
<zdobersek> workstation by day, surgestation by night
<CrazyLemon> pornstation in the evening
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-16
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> TGI...oh ffs
<speed-> TGI wot
<slax0r> not friday yet
<slax0r> :'(
<speed-> eh
<speed-> mali petek
<speed-> btk :D
<slax0r> vah, ce san betezen...pa na sestanek moren, pm
<slax0r> najrajsi bi se v skolko sklaco pa doj pusto
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> jes pa moren najti zaj kroge
<speed-> od gokartov ka smo hodili
<speed-> ka vceraj en pameten bil
<speed-> sva se za gajbo stavlala
<speed-> on trdi ka ga saso nej prehitro za krog
<speed-> zdaj pa jemi bon napravo statistiko
<speed-> tocno kda ga je prehito :D
<metalcamp_> plot all the data!
<slax0r> hehe :D
<zdobbie> kaj toi saso
<zdobbie> ze tako samo dela
<zdobbie> zaj pa se aftice tko hitro vozi?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> cist je nori
<zdobbie> a taj speeda vsaki jutro zategne v osterajh?
<msevwork> jutrčk
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> ta teden jaz vozim
<msevwork> a me pobereš speed-
<speed-> komot
<speed-> na sentilju
<zdobersek> Rekt.
<msevwork> rekt
<msevwork> kdaj bomo pol ubuntu-si piknik mel
<msevwork> js bom poskrbel za vprašanja :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo..bo pa enkrat maja POK
<msevwork> a se zmenmo pa pridemo vsi
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> kje pa je ponavad
<msevwork> a pridem s talepmu a s tagrdmu avtam :D
<CrazyLemon> google it
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: pok? piknik odprte kode?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ yup
<matjaz> but, but, ubuntu has blobs!
<msevwork> a se res tkole v kože oblečejo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: speed- je omenjal nek piknik, with booze and stuff
<msevwork> miške zame :D
<matjaz> picnic at Hooters
<msevwork> da bom lahko tko govoru k pahor
<speed-> lahko tudi hooters
<speed-> smo bili vceraj tam
<speed-> 5ur skoraj :D
<matjaz> kje pa je sploh ta Hooters?
<matjaz> Graz?
<metalcamp_> bojda
<speed-> da
<msevwork> aj dobr za jest tut not :D
<zdobersek> ne
<msevwork> o Limona
<Limona> ola
<napsy> jo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8°C @16.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:06:53, Kulminacija: 12:20:35, Sončni zahod: 17:34:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 10.2°C @16.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% zahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:07:12, Kulminacija: 12:21:03, Sončni zahod: 17:34:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> kaj ve kdo kam naj zavržem dve stari graifčni
<pitastrudl> ena je čisto kaput druga pa umira oz je pomoje že umrla
<pitastrudl> pomoje kar v smeti ne gre? moraš to kam drugam nesti?
<msevwork> zihr v zbirni center
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @16.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% vzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:04:26, Kulminacija: 12:17:20, Sončni zahod: 17:30:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> sup boiz
<CrazyLemon> sun
<CrazyLemon> and lots of it
<metalcamp_> mja, še vedno je samo nekaj stopinj nad ničlo
<metalcamp_> :/
<pitastrudl> koper je fajn ja :-D
<matjaz> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5.4°C @16.02.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:04:40, Kulminacija: 12:17:29, Sončni zahod: 17:30:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Capodistria
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.9°C @16.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% severozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:06:53, Kulminacija: 12:20:35, Sončni zahod: 17:34:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @16.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:01:57, Kulminacija: 12:14:26, Sončni zahod: 17:26:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<Resnik> .vreme nm
<jabuk> nm: -3.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-2347590/
<Resnik> pff
<Resnik> .vreme novo mesto
<jabuk> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 9.5°C @16.02.2017 12:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severovzhodnik 1.32 m/s (4.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:01:34, Kulminacija: 12:14:50, Sončni zahod: 17:28:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<Limona_> resnik
<Limona_> prid pvpjat :)
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ti si tudi ne hece
<Limona_> ti tudi :D
<Limona_> vcer smo sli low sec roamat
<Limona_> damn pozabu kak je eve lahko fun
<Limona_> ja speedi da si ne bi mislil, sem ga ze spravu pvpjat :)
<speed-> nimam casa jaz spilat stari
<speed-> pa ne volje :)
<Limona_> pa ce si ze gor :D
<Limona_> kaj te kosta da gres za 20 min v low sec :)
<speed-> pa nisem skoraj nic gor
<Limona_> poopsy
<speed-> pa eve je postal beden
<speed-> pa niti nimam chara
<speed-> nemorem nic vozit :)
<Limona_> samo whinas celi cajt
<Limona_> ko puncka
<speed-> da
<speed-> prevec casa na delovnem mestu haha
<Limona_> spilaj eve :P
<Limona_> al pa mi pomagaj sprogramirat nekaj
<Limona_> ce se ti da
<speed-> jao
<matjaz> zdej bom pa zgleda večkrat v Kopru :D
<speed-> ves da ne delam tisto za kaj mi placajo
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> kolega podpisal za FC Koper!
<slax0r> \o/
<Limona_> speed- mah jaz pisem patcherja s libtorrentom
<Limona_> pa mi ne gre nardit da bi seedal torrent
<Limona_> majo pa ful cudno narjeno
<speed-> torej pravis, da nimas nic pametnega za delat?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol
<CrazyLemon> a ni ponavadi da abandonaš sinking ship?:D
<speed-> ja to pa je vse kar se sporta tice v slo :D
<speed-> pa fuzbal se ma najvec denara! :)))
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> ne v primeru kopra :D
<matjaz> jah glej, Kranj, Ljubljana, Koper
<matjaz> naslednja postaja Italija :D
<speed-> CrazyLemon kdo pa te ma vec
<speed-> v kp
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kolega je menedžer nogometašev..in večino jih ravno v italijo pošlje
<CrazyLemon> italijani itak kupijo fse
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> sej vem :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- župan :>
<CrazyLemon> glede kopra pa je tko..lani al predlani ni bilo notri niti enga slovenca
<CrazyLemon> sami tujci so bili
<speed-> klub sem mislo
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- pojma nimam.. rokomet je tko no..ok
<CrazyLemon> košarka bl slaba
<speed-> nima nihce vec
<speed-> ziher da ne
<speed-> ampak fuzbal ma najvecji minus tudi :D
<speed-> to je verjetno problem ze 20let
<CrazyLemon> nogomet je bil v prisilni poravnavi do par mescev nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče vaterpolo :D
<speed-> ma ni sans
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVnzXA9b7Ww
<jabuk> Otto the skateboarding bulldog - Guinness World Records - YouTube
<jabuk> The longest human tunnel traveled through by a dog skateboarder is 30 people and was achieved by Otto the Skateboarding Bulldog in Lima, Peru, on November 8 ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-38990254
<jabuk> Google CEO Sundar Pichai writes back to girl, 7, who wants a job - BBC NewsBBC News
<jabuk> She told him she "liked computers and robots" as she explained why she wanted to work there.
<slax0r> dawwwww
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> "dead google boss" sounds nice
<idioterna> err
<idioterna> dear.
<idioterna> freudian typo, no doubt
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> haha
<yang> V Minhnu so porazili LiMUX
<slax0r> my new motto http://i.imgur.com/wQQjald.jpg
<speed-> tocno tak
<speed-> idemo voam!
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> opa slax0r dobr moto
<speed-> jaz sem tudi v sluzbi ze razsiro mojega
<speed-> 'dobro je, za koga je'
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> "če s to kodo lahk šef kupi nov 911, its good enough for all of us"
<speed-> ma
<speed-> drugi teden se idem pogajat
<speed-> mogoce bom brezposeln haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> GLHF!
<speed-> slax0r te me vi vzemete ne
<speed-> :p
<msevwork> speed-, loh prideš k men hangat pol
<msevwork> te bom lahko direkt vprašal kej in boš razbremenil kanal kar bo posledično vodilo v donacije na tvoj račun
<msevwork> brb konc joba
<idioterna> slax0r: o kul
<idioterna> slax0r: pol ti tut nag hodis okol?
<idioterna> yang: premal si doniru
<yang> idioterna: nihce ne more tolk donirat, kukr lahk M$ podkupi
<yang> ej kje se nastima na slo-tech da poslje obvestilo na e-mail ko prejmem zasebno sporocilo ? ali sploh obstaja taka opcija ?
<yang> neki sm gledu v opcije
<yang> izgleda da se lahko naroci samo na obvescanje pri odgovorih v temah
<idioterna> yang: rec bill gatesu za donacijo
<idioterna> da bos loh podmazal kontra
<yang> ma on donira v cepiva
<idioterna> to je kr pametn, ce hoce revscino izkoreninit
<zdobbie> gates causes autism all around the world zomh
<zdobbie> pizda
<zdobbie> pozabu na peciklarje
<CrazyLemon> moje kolo je danes zgledalo kot da sm bil na ciklokrosu
<metalcamp> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16730598_1585162144830491_5973207166880833908_n.jpg?oh=b07375eb6602ce2526ad639ba7dd5945&oe=59438749
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/roglic-v-drugi-etapi-dirke-po-algarveju-le-za-martinom/415218
<jabuk> Roglič v drugi etapi Dirke po Algarveju le za Martinom :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Primož Roglič je v drugi etapi Dirke po Algarveju osvojil drugo mesto. Po 189,3 km razgibane etape med Lagoo in Alto da Foio je bil pred članom nizozemske ekipe LottoNL-Jumbo le Irec Daniel Martin.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<pitastrudl> germany has invaded
<pitastrudl> send help
<CrazyLemon> no worries..we have highly skilled antinsurgent squad
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a da bi sli
<CrazyLemon> na burek? lahko.. zdobbie časti
<matjaz> sam res, more mal počastit tale -j40 zdej
<CrazyLemon> ane
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja a se usedem za gamebox
<idioterna> al ne
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš gameboxa za burek
<idioterna> ma grem js arma3 pol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa burek?
<idioterna> sm ze pico dons
<matjaz> Wildlands open beta od 23.2. do 27.2.!
<matjaz> lohk bi probal, sam je en catch
<CrazyLemon> its 3billion dollars?!
<matjaz> ne ne, Winblows only
<matjaz> pa ne vem če bi na APU sploh delala
<CrazyLemon> itak da bi
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri APUju
<CrazyLemon> danes naj bi izšel Hitman za linukse
<CrazyLemon> for all you hitman fans
<matjaz> not me
<matjaz> also, kolk se vam sadnji apdejt surge kej pozna na FPS?
<matjaz> men se ogromno
<CrazyLemon> define ogromno
<CrazyLemon> js sm pri steady 30fpsjih vs čas :D
<matjaz> 50+- fps
<CrazyLemon> to je ogromno :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da so updejtal source engine
<CrazyLemon> k je valve že pred časom updejtal za cs:go
<matjaz> za tolk se pozna, fpsjev mam zdej 160
<yang> Linkedin so prenovili
<matjaz> in to na mojem serverju kjer je shitload botov
<matjaz> na drugih Å¡e nisem probal
<CrazyLemon> imho boti ne predstavljajo nekega velikega impacta
<CrazyLemon> bl je open or closed areas
<CrazyLemon> a so ploščice ali je laminat v hiši
<CrazyLemon> makes all the difference
<matjaz> igral smo market
<matjaz> tko da I guess it still counts
<matjaz> grem jest Luka Kletko gledat
<matjaz> aj!
<CrazyLemon> aj
<CrazyLemon> so..no burek?
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-17
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km  J od BOVCA @17/02/2017 01:51:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.57+E
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/TovRidm.jpg
<napsy> ka pa je to
<metalcamp> our overlords
<zdobbie> and the overoverlordie
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-yQd4_KHZI
<jabuk> BOWRAIN - Far Out Remixes - YouTube
<jabuk> Full album of Bowrain's Far Out Remixes. Buy: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/far-out-remixes/id980219638 Track listing: 1. Words (Kleemar remix), 2. Breat...
<metalcamp> danes v gala štali, če koga zanima
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: pa ves da te vzamemo <3
<slax0r> idioterna: nag? why?
<speed-> iiii :)
<matjaz> https://pics.onsizzle.com/bye-daddy-im-leaving-hmph-you-be-careful-those-for-2673744.png
<slax0r> SKYRIM BELONGS TO THE NORDS
<zdobbie> we need FLOSS Tinder!!
<speed-> samo da je petek
<speed-> drugo ni pomembnod anes .d
<speed-> danes! :D
<slax0r> pa se res je
<speed-> slax0r pridi na pivo na s&S :D
<speed-> sem gajbo pripelal
<speed-> ker sem 'baje' zgubo stavo
<speed-> samo ne priznavam :D
<slax0r> lahko mi po poti domov pripelata pivo :)
<slax0r> doma sem danes
<speed-> ja ov je tudi doma
<speed-> pa se dopust ma drugi teden
<speed-> CELI TEDEN
<speed-> kaksi kmet
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to zena tak pravla, ka so pocitnice? :D
<slax0r> saj, drugace pa midva mama dopoust celo leto, samo da ga ne prezivljama doma :D
<speed-> ja jaitak
<speed-> znas ka je zena nad zakonom
<speed-> :d
<speed-> zadnjic baraba ni hotel z nami v hooters
<speed-> te pa ga se tu en sodelavec napizdo
<speed-> ka bova tu spala ka sva se znapila
<speed-> pa ga vceraj cakam on pa nekaj avto kurbla svoj
<speed-> pa mi nic ni bilo jasno :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jaz sem mu fajn pravo
<speed-> ka mam plan za njega
<speed-> 3dni je lahko z mano pa bluzimo okoli
<speed-> pa de mel samo 1 svajo z zeno
<speed-> hahah
<slax0r> tocno tak :D
<speed-> isto sranje kak ce pride isti dan pozno
<speed-> ali pa pac za 3 dni
<speed-> :))
<speed-> pa pove
<speed-> da se je zalomilo :)
<speed-> veckrat :p
<slax0r> te ze vseeno ce 1 dan ali 3 z tabo, svaja de tak ali ovak
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa to
<speed-> zadnjic sen njemi vse to ze splaniral
<speed-> pac idemo pit
<speed-> te pozove pa pove ej nemremo domov ka se of napil
<speed-> te drugi den se lejko pove, ka se izdak pijemo
<speed-> pa te tretji den naj po nas pride hahha
<speed-> pa je TRI dni fraj :))
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> bi prisla ona po vas ja :D
<speed-> te pa se mamo 1 dan extra
<speed-> :)
<speed-> evo bulletproof paln
<speed-> plan*
<speed-> samo ovi ne sledi
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> hinavec en :D
<speed-> ttu se nekaj spilamo z tem leapom
<speed-> stvar je faking odlicna
<matjaz> leapom? tisto motion tracking zadevo?
<speed-> da
<speed-> neverjetno dobro dela
<matjaz> kolk pa stane sploh to?
<Limona> zanimivo
<Limona> kaj je pa fora leapa
<Limona> za razliko navadnega vr
<matjaz> Girl are you responsible for storing data? Because you look like a model to me.
<Limona> speed- baje da mamo tut mi na firmi
<Limona> pa da ne dela najbols
<matjaz> to je samo 79$?!
<speed-> dzabe je 40 eur ali koliko
<matjaz> gledam mal videe, za motion controller za PC zgleda epic
<matjaz> the question is though; does it work with linux?
<Limona> speed- kake izkusnje mas? Baje da ti zacne flipat ko hitro zacnes premikat
<speed-> dela na macu :p
<speed-> to sem vido!
<matjaz> na linuxu tud zgleda
<speed-> Limona nevem koliko sem se jaz tu zajebaval
<speed-> dela neverjetno dobro
<Limona> zanimivo, tu mamo 2
<Limona> pa cist shit flipa
<Limona> ko gres hitro
<Limona> a so kake verzije tega?
<speed-> oh kak fajn
<speed-> glih mi je priensel eno
<speed-> ce se hocfem spilat lol
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjHo9It55zA
<jabuk> Desktop Leapr: A Leap Motion Desktop Navigator for Linux - YouTube
<jabuk> This video shows an experimental module to control the Linux X server using the Leap Motion device, resulting in a UI experience vaguely resembling that ofte...
<zdobbie> nekdo bo dobu se eno idejo ...
<CrazyLemon> d1ckleap?
<matjaz> mycroft + leap + openhab = amazeness
<speed-> ja msevwork kje si
<idioterna> slax0r: a ni to greh?
<slax0r> idioterna: hodit brez hlac po svetu?
<idioterna> mensezdi ja
<msevwork> speed-, ojla
<msevwork> speed-, kok maš ti do celja :D
<zdobbie> oh i gotta go
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> 7min če ni prometa !
<speed-> msev- ka te jaz vem
<speed-> uro pa nekaj
<slax0r> idioterna: ne bom rekel da nisem na to ze pomislil, samo so tudi drugi grehi, I guess
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> http://pastebin.com/w5HgEqDv kko pogrepam kle glede na vsak tale sklop
<msevwork> k tole QUICKA: The distance is:  majo vsi enako
<msevwork> da bi pogrepal samo razdalje k so pod tem sklopom "quick 7178 7297 ! FE : C30" npr
<msevwork> speed-, pol se pa lah tm enkrat dobiva
<msevwork> k mava oba2 lih uro :D
<speed-> lol
<CrazyLemon> awk '{print $5}'
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ^
<CrazyLemon> pa | head -n 1
<CrazyLemon> če želiš samo prvi sklop :)
<pitastrudl> msevwork theres more than one tool than grep that can do that
<idioterna> slax0r: keri pa
<idioterna> slax0r: a tisto da nosis obleko iz razlicnih tkanin :)
<speed-> msevwork ves zdaj me skoraj malo strah
<speed-> kaj bi ti rad z mano
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> bo izvaju neke kemične eksperimente z tabo
<speed-> lahko pa preseneti
<speed-> pa vzeme studentke s sabo
<speed-> za en kombi :D
<msevwork> al pa pridem pa greva v hootersa :D
<msevwork> k tok omenjaš kle
<idioterna> kaj je pa hootersa
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, večkrat se pojav ta sklop drgač
<msevwork> tko like 1000x
<yang> idioterna: to so tiste, mal bolj podložene avstrijke v kratkih krilcih
<yang> da majo slovenčki pol velke oči
<msevwork> drugi dom od speed-a pa slax0r
<msevwork> ja
<slax0r> idioterna: nebivedu
<slax0r> drugace hooters je restavracija, kjer delajo "mal bolj podlozene juznjakinje in tu pa tam kaksna avstrijka, ze vlikimi joski(vecina) in zelo kratkimi hlackami"
<yang> heh
<yang> za to ne rabis v avstrijo hodit
<slax0r> i.e. https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/59/c4/97/59c4974789fc48304562ba0ab6811ffa.jpg
<slax0r> ne rabis ne, samo ce ze delas tam in ti je par korakov vstran, pa gres veckrat tja na malico :)
<yang> :)
<speed-> ja dejansko je to najblizja gostilna
<speed-> razen te ki je v zgradbi
<yang> pa kaksno hrano nudijo, bolj burgerje, ameriski fast food al kaj ?
<msevwork> slax0r, pol je ubistvu to sanjska gostilna za CrazyLemon
<msevwork> namreč ključni aspekt za CrazyLemona "ze vlikimi joski(vecina)"
<slax0r> speed-: tam v zgradbi je drago ko pes, pa se dobro ni bas nesto
<slax0r> msevwork: ne samo za njega :P
<speed-> yang ja vecinoma mas te grill zadeve
<yang> slax0r: to so ta dekleta ki strezejo v Gradcu ?
<speed-> mislink a te jaz vem
<slax0r> yang: ne, to je google search
<speed-> ne razmim
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ka pise haha
<yang> aja, sem mislu da so te kelnarce iz Gradca
<msevwork> slax0r, kje so pa podložene
<msevwork> a spredj a zadj a na bokih?
<slax0r> na pravih mestih
<msevwork> ja lepo
<yang> msevwork: ce hoces manj oblecene zenske gledat, ti je bols "Erotik messe" na Koroskem
<yang> En kolega stalno hodi
<speed-> slax0r drugace za napit
<speed-> je meni las vegas boljsi
<speed-> tu naprej od hooters
<yang> A nimajo neke pametne domače avstrijske gostilne, ste pa res slovenčki ejga
<yang> Jaz sem bil v domači gostilni v Gradcu, jedel nekaj avstrijskega
<yang> to je kot bi šel nevem v McDonalds sredi Norveške
<speed-> nocemo mi avstrijsko
<speed-> mi hocemo balkansko
<speed-> ali kaj je s tabo :D
<yang> Jaz jem lokalno hrano
<msevwork> a pol doma ješ sam klobase skoz :D
<yang> Ko potujem, probam zavit v lokalno gostilno
<yang> tm morš jest, kjer jedo domačini, k je ponavadi dobro in ceneje
<slax0r> mi ne potujemo...mi delamo
<slax0r> mislis da mi je vsakdan za jest juho z bucnim oljem, meso z bucnim oljem, krompir/riz z bucnim oljem, sladico z bucnim oljem?
<slax0r> pa ta pohan snicl mi ze nad uhe leze ven
<yang> :)
<yang> Kebab
<yang> meister
<slax0r> ga nisem ze 2 tedna...kriminal ti povem
<slax0r> drugace pa, avstrijski domacini glih jedo v restavracijah kot so hooters, in mcdonalds, etc ;P
<yang> j asej sem jih videl, nazirajo se s tistimi plasticnimi fast food burgerji, jaz pa k sem reven slovencek na dopustu pa isto
<yang> na tak nacin prides po 5 eur za hrano
<yang> pod
<yang> drugace v gostilni pa je takoj okol 15
<yang> vcasih se splaca poiskat domaco gostilno kjer cene niso navite, pa lahko za manj dnarja bolje jes
<idioterna> slax0r: aha hm
<idioterna> pojma nimam v cem je fora
<idioterna> mislm, zakaj bi clovk hodu v tak plac
<idioterna> slax0r: grehi me bl zanimajo
<idioterna> k si reku da je tvoj moto cimvec gresit
<yang> Jaz sem bil nekje v tujini v Planet hollywood restavraciji, hamburgerji so bli od 20 eur dalje...sem vstal in odsel
<yang> Te ameriške franšize delajo na neki popularnosti, v osnovi pa hrana ni nič posebnega
<yang> Kdo pa še hodi v McDonalds v LJ ? Največ kakšna mularioja
<yang> mularija
<yang> Za Hooters ne bom komentiral, ker ne poznam, ampak je glih tko neka franšiza
<idioterna> js redno hodim tja
<idioterna> v mcdonaldse
<idioterna> po ljubljani
<napsy> js tut kdaj
<idioterna> toplo je pa solidn wifi majo pa nc ne tezijo ce dve uri tipkas pa nc ne narocis
<yang> idioterna: nisem Å¡e Å¡el v McDonalds pa da ne bi nic narocil
<yang> vcasih se ce si na WC hotu it si mogu dobit pildek od narocila k je bil PIN gor
<yang> Vsaj na Čopovi je blo tko
<yang> je pa res najbolj prirocen WC tam
<yang> v centru
<yang> idioterna: se pa strinjam da se je bols dobit v McDonaldsu pozimi kt pa cakat na presercu 20 min. nekoga
<idioterna> jah sej js ponavad tut narocim kej, sam vcasih pa tut ne
<idioterna> kokr mi pase
<idioterna> ponavad majo udobne koticke not za tipkat
<idioterna> pa skor nikol ni nobene guzve
<idioterna> vsaj kadar sm js tam, mogoce majo ob drugih urah vec
<yang> ob casu ko se sola konca je ogromno solarjev
<idioterna> ta hooters se slis kokr da punce okol skacejo
<idioterna> mcdonalds je lih zato fajn k nima tega
<idioterna> noben ne pride utrujat
<idioterna> en pladen vzames poln smeti, pa ga postavis zraven sebe
<idioterna> pa ti noben nc ne rece
<yang> hehe
<yang> snađi se
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa ce mas avto se da se zastojn jest
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NX_MMIkLY
<jabuk> FREE MEAL AT MC'DONALD'S (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<jabuk> Dangerously funny videos created and produced by Rémi GAILLARD. http://www.facebook.com/gaillardremi http://twitter.com/nqtv
<yang> hahaha
<msevwork> kakšna pa je hrana sploh v temu hootersu
<msevwork> mcdonalds namreč je bl švoh, me zmerm pol trebuh boli če tm pojem kšn sendvič
<msevwork> yang kero gostilno pa pol priporočaš v ljubljani, men sta jurman pa oljka kr kul, glede pic pa foculus :D
<yang> glede pic je fokulus res v redu
<yang> v jurmana pa oljko pa ne hodim, tko da tezko priporocam
<yang> oljka v BTCju mislis citypark
<idioterna> v ljubljani je najbols klopcic
<idioterna> nasprot litostroj power
<yang> hm
<yang> to pa ne vem kje je
<yang> na litostrojski ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> nisem opazil te gostilne Å¡e pa se dost tm voziom
<yang> msevwork: kaksna hrana pa te zanima ?
<idioterna> najbolsa gostilna ever
<idioterna> k bi v osnovno solo prsu je
<idioterna> pa huge cheap porcije
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> vidmo da so ekstra huge porcije
<msevwork> dunajc pa Å¡e klobasa ob enem
<msevwork> sam folk na netu prav da ni kvaliteta
<yang> msevwork: dobra domaca gostilna je Kmecki hram v Tomacevem al pa gostilna Grad v Tacnu, za kaksno boljso hrano pa Govindas v Siski al pa Loving hut na Avtobusni
<msevwork> Ka pa Argentino :D
<yang> Argentino ne vem, slisal sem da majo zamrznjeno meso uvozeno iz Argentine...ni glih sveze
<CrazyLemon> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20170216.txt
<msevwork> sam useen je argentinska govedina kao najbolša :D
<yang> ja tko nekak pravjo, ne vem nisem se bil tm
<msevwork> no razn Kobe-beef
<msevwork> k je še bolš
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with angus?
<yang> Za razno ocvrto hrano ni boljsega kot gostilna Grad v tacnu
<msevwork>  je bolš file a v kosih
<msevwork> pšanc*
<yang> ja pisanca majo
<msevwork> ja sj
<msevwork> a v kosih a file
<msevwork> kaj je bolš pr njih
<yang> v kosih
<yang> pa burica pr domžalah ma podobno
<yang> ampak Grad je bolš
<msevwork> a porcije so tut velke
<msevwork> :D
<yang> ja dost velke za se najest
<yang> pa ne pretiravajo s cenam, tko da je tut friendly za gorence
<matjaz> Ema v Bohinju
<matjaz> ga ni junaka, ki bi sam pojedel celo pico
<matjaz> oz. nad Bohinjem
<yang> Nad Bohinjem ?
<yang> kje je pol to
<matjaz> Srednja vas
<yang> msevwork: sam ce bos h Gradu sel bols da se najavis, ker je dostkrat rezervirano
<idioterna> ce hocs kvalitetno hrano mors itak sam skuhat
<yang> kaj  pa ce ne znas skuhat
<msevwork> matjaz, zihr je ful obložena ane...to mi ne sede
<yang> idioterna: za tok kukr si v Govindas lahk vzames na samopostrezno bi moral kuhat celo dopoldne
<idioterna> kako pa loh ne znas skuhat
<msevwork> a majo krušno peč? kaj pa mocarelo?
<idioterna> sej na skatli pise kaj mors nardit
<yang> idioterna: za enga se ne splaca kuhat
<idioterna> moko strest u vodo pa jajc ubit not se pa loh vsak nauci
<idioterna> valda da se splaca
<msevwork> <yang> pa ne pretiravajo s cenam, tko da je tut friendly za gorence  --> yang supr pol grem pa lahko ke hahaha
<idioterna> prezganka je cheap
<yang> ko smo ze glih pr hrani, bom  moral pocas neki skuhat za dans
<msevwork> matjaz, dj no mal več infota
<msevwork> dons smo mel pleskavico v službi
<msevwork> dobr je blo :D
<msevwork> pa lososa tut sam mi je bl pasal balkansko :D
<yang> msevwork: za žar maš pa kle poceni "Zokija" pr WTC
<yang> sam je vrhunski žar
<yang> Okrepčevalnica Zoki
<msevwork> a je bolš k Valter
<yang> ne poznam
<msevwork> Valter brani Sarajevo :D
<msevwork> http://dasistwalter.eu/kontakt-kje-smo/ljubljana/
<jabuk> DasIstWalter–Ljubljana	
<yang> bolši je kt Čad
<msevwork> ja sj nevem čad mi ni po okusu neki sam po denarnci udar :D
<yang> Čad je drag
<msevwork> ja sj
<msevwork> yang a greva nasledn tedn k zokiju
<yang> ja mogoce se lahk kej zmenva
<yang> a ves kje se parkira zadi pr WTC ?
<yang> oz. da naus placeval parkinga, te lahk tut jaz spustim not na dalinca
<msevwork> nevem drgač
<yang> dobr sej ti bom objasnil
<msevwork> da ti povem pol a morš it u valterja :D
<yang> Kera je pa dobra gostilna pr kranju , a ni bla vcas neka "Mačka" al "Kovač"
<slax0r> "Hooters"
<msevwork> nevem "Brunarica Å tern" je kr dobra
<msevwork> potem če hočš bolane porcije da samo pol lahko poješ potem je "Viva"
<msevwork> ni pa neki po okusu presežek tale
<msevwork> če hočš pa domačo hrano na višjem nivoju maš pa gostilno Pri Boštjanu nad Škofjo Loko
<yang> aha
<yang> to pa mislim da oce pozna
<yang> jaz mam raj domace gostilne
<yang> ne da tam sedim v neki fini gostilni na koncu pa grem lacen domov
<idioterna> to je dobr ce mas preveliko telesno tezo
<yang> a da si stalno lacen pol ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> mislim da te glava boli
<idioterna> vsaj dokler ne prides na raven ko se bols pocutis
<yang> od tega
<msevwork> zle za tedn mal preveč jem :D
<yang> take gostilne so tut za une k majo zelodcne tezave
<yang> da majo kak cir al pa kej, da morajo bolj izbrano hrano jest
<yang> pa kake suhe ljudi k itak ne pojejo velik
<msevwork> ja nevem pr temu boštjanu je res okusno
<msevwork> niso tok velke porcije ampak te res navdušijo z okusom :D
<idioterna> drugac v ljubljani je najbolsa domaca gostilna stricek
<idioterna> tam v jarsah nasprot btc
<idioterna> poceni pa ni
<matjaz> msevwork, niso preveč obložene/debele, samo ogromne
<yang> ja o stricku sem zadnjic bral
<matjaz> dodatakov pa kar češ
<msevwork> super matjaz
<yang> grem dostkrat mimo, sam se nisem se ustavil noter
<msevwork> a je krušna peč?
<matjaz> yes
<msevwork> super pol morm it probat
<msevwork> kko se pa una picerija primerja tm k greš naprej iz bohinjske bistrice in je mal naprej od kampa na levo ena picerja
<msevwork> k je zmerm polna
<matjaz> vem ker ja
<matjaz> kera*
<matjaz> tud majo dobr za jest
<matjaz> pa tm je fajn za v savo skakat
<yang> no evo ce bo kdo bral gledce stricka
<yang> http://siol.net/trendi/kulinarika/gostilna-pri-stricku-po-domace-nasproti-hipermarketov-434225
<jabuk> Gostilna pri Stričku: po domače nasproti hipermarketov - siol.net
<jabuk> Gostilna v Novih Jaršah na videz nima nobene logike, a če je ne bi bilo, bi si jo morali izmisliti.
<yang> msevwork: od menz pa je ena izmed boljsih menz Inhtersparova v Cityparku
<yang> Je boljsa od tiste manjse k je na vicu
<yang> Toliko govora glede hrane, no zdaj grem pa res kuhat, bbl
<matjaz> msevwork, Pr' Košnik
<kubanc> pozdravljeni, ali je možno v Ubuntu snemati workspace namizja...
<kubanc> torej snamel bi workspace 1 in workspace 2 hkrati...
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28CkQCcRQA
<jabuk> German Industrial Polka - YouTube
<jabuk> German industrial goth guys dancing to polka
<idioterna> not bad
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16804132_802360006578814_4184212211806980046_o.jpg?oh=648a7e9a0f80153dac5f2dd73cd4a8c9&oe=58FD92DD
<yang> XS skinny goth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=445ZUX8LHkE
<idioterna> looks unhealthy
<msevwork> jp matjaz
<zdobbie> luckily there's not much of unhealthy
<matjaz> WHAT IS THE QUAN
<yang> And her best friend from Mars https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_fVBqsPzWk
<msevwork> to ne bom nč zadev odpru
<msevwork> ker so zihr vse nsfw
<msevwork> vsi te youtube linki :D
<zdobbie> o kul https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-dsfBwuymI
<zdobbie> kr fajn je borbu na koncu
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16729129_10202813299328977_4674338729805609399_n.jpg?oh=1b1368c078b83010fcc01c76589f37b7&oe=593F4C31
<msevwork> ka pa ma v vrečki
<zdobbie> nekej nepricakovanega
<msevwork> in to je?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes TT?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf_Y4MbUCLY
<jabuk> 'Spanish Inquisition' Compilation - Monty Python's Flying Circus - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe to the Official Monty Python Channel here - http://smarturl.it/SubscribeToPython 'The Spanish Inquisition Compilation" is a series of sketches from...
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne, jst moram pakirat
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> http://voltaaoalgarve.com/en/stage-3/
<jabuk> Stage 3 | Volta ao Algarve
<msevwork> kaj pa če je command not found
<msevwork> pa uresnice dela ta komanda
<msevwork> sam iz skripte to napiše
<matjaz> maš pot do te kamnde failano
<matjaz> komande* o.O
<idioterna> msevwork: skripto pozen z -x
<Matthai> hoj, eno pitonasto vprašanje
<idioterna> bash -x skripta.sh
<idioterna> msevwork: tko bos vidu kaj se dogaja
<Matthai> rečem: from bokeh.plotting import figure, show, output_file, vrže error: ImportError: No module named plotting
<msevwork> aja ne
<idioterna> msevwork: -e tut lahko pomaga, ker ustavi izvajanje ob errorju
<Matthai> sudo pip install bokeh sem rekel prej
<msevwork> neki druzga je blo narobe
<msevwork> ni bil naloadan module
<idioterna> Matthai: naceloma se spodobi, da to pocnes z virtualenvi
<matjaz> ^
<idioterna> Matthai: sicer pa ne vem, bi moral videt
<idioterna> Matthai: poskusi "import bokeh; print bokeh.__file__"
<idioterna> da vidmo kam se ti je namestil
<Matthai> jao.... neumen sem
<msevwork> recimo js sm kdaj tak fail naredu da sm ga namestil in zunaj in znotraj venv haha
<msevwork> pol je blo pa narobe vse
<Matthai> ime skripte sem poimenoval bokeh.py
<Matthai>  :/
<matjaz> a :)
<Matthai> sicer sem jo pobrisla vmes, ampak je ostala .pyc
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/javascript-attack-breaks-aslr-on-22-cpu-architectures/
<jabuk> JavaScript Attack Breaks ASLR on 22 CPU Architectures
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @17.02.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 4.6 m/s (16.6 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:02:50, Kulminacija: 12:17:16, Sončni zahod: 17:31:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Algarve mas po TV
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni!
<CrazyLemon> na E1 je andaluzija
<CrazyLemon> E2*
<CrazyLemon> na E1 pa biatlon
<CrazyLemon> evo..na E1 je smučanje
<CrazyLemon> oh..na E2 je
<CrazyLemon> kul tnx
<zdobbie> itchy-assy much
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> great performance by primosh roglick
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/features/cpu/102544-qotw-which-amd-ryzen-cpu-caught-eye/
<jabuk> QOTW: Which AMD Ryzen CPU has caught your eye? - CPU - Feature - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Going by recent leaks, is there a particular model that's tickling your fancy?
<CrazyLemon> tale dark mode na jutubih je pretty awesome
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @17/02/2017 20:45:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.28+E
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: what dark mode
<speed-> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/smolnikar-po-sramotnem-prikazu-neznanja-razresen-z-mesta-vodje.html
<speed-> lol
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Smolnikar po sramotnem neznanju razrešen, a ostaja na ministrstvu
<jabuk> Neznanje državnega uradnika ministrstva za infrastrukturo Tilna Smolnikarja so pristojni kaznovali, saj so ga razrešili s funkcije vodje sektorja za učinkovito rabo in obnovljive vire energije. Pa vendar na ministrstvu ostaja, in sicer na projektu...
<speed-> kaki pacient
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nov youtube UI ma možnost 'dark mode'
<Limona_> dank mode
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-02-17%2021-49-30.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-02-17%2021-50-15.png
<speed-> yay ko pornhub zgleda!
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: how?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny how what?
<dz0ny> black yt
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si na tanovem UIju?
<CrazyLemon> pol klikneš na profile pic
<CrazyLemon> pa izbereš Dark mode
<CrazyLemon> če nisi na tanovem UIju potem pod PERF cookie dodaš 6to4
<yang> dz0ny: kaj vam mejo vlecejo na koncu kraja ?
<yang> neki je blo po radiu
<yang> nek zid al kaj
<CrazyLemon> fake news
<yang> Letos pa pridem kaj do Babnega polja
<yang> Boš malo razkazal
<yang> teritorij
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-18
<Limona> ola
<Limona> ce hocem imet svoj server
<Limona> archlinux al debian
<Limona> kaj raje mam
<Limona> debian ma vrjetno ves crap ze gori
<Limona> archa bi mogu sraufat?
<idioterna> kaj bi pa rad da server dela?
<Krutec> o/
<idioterna> o
<Limona> idioterna skrbi za privat streznik
<Limona> ki sem ga jaz spisal
<Limona> sepravi socket mam odprt
<Limona> svoj
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pomoje cim manjsi
<idioterna> arch or debian doesn't really matter much
<idioterna> js bi debian k sm ga bl vajen, ampak to je edini merit
<Krutec> kaj bo dobrega
<Limona> arch it is then :)
<Krutec> eww arch
<Limona> njam arch :)
<Limona> arch master race
 * Krutec melts in agony
<Krutec> ah jure si videl nasega cepca kako je pridno na Trumpa cakal:
<Krutec> https://imgh.us/1487017636071.jpg
<Krutec> ffs
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 17.km JZ od OBREŽJA @18/02/2017 03:36:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+15.59+E
<Krutec> wb
<Krutec> see... samo ideja o instalaciji archa te je crashala
<Limona_> nah
<Limona_> zjeban cpu mam
<Limona_> overclockano prevec
<Limona_> in mi cajt nazaj mece
<Limona_> in potem me ruter flikne dol kr misli da je spoof
<Krutec> time travel :o
<Krutec> cas je za pivce
<Limona_> ma tecno je
<Limona_> ene par aplikacij je tak narejenih da auto sejva
<Limona_> in potem ko je kaki auto load al pa ce jaz kaj loadam
<Limona_> mi zloada starejso verzijo ker ima novejsi cas
<Limona_> sam je pa i7 4790k
<Limona_> in nevem ce bi lih zamenjal
<Limona_> mislim mogu bom
<Krutec> zakaj mas pa tko overclockano, a se sploh splaca in the big picture
<Limona_> kr je pretecno
<Limona_> ja mel sm iz 3,5ghz na 4,2 z stock filterjem
<Limona_> dumbass :)
<Limona_> s/filterjem/ventom
<Limona_> sej pol sm si cooler nabavu
<Limona_> sam too late
<Limona_> ja na 4ghz bi mogu ostat
<Limona_> pa bi blo
<Krutec> kako pa da ne spis
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> k je fino
<Limona_> kodo treba spisat
<Limona_> faking pyton
<Limona_> sm mislu da so to programerji
<Limona_> napises download(file)
<Limona_> zip.unzip(location)
<Limona_> magic
<Limona_> ok za prototpying je super, priznam
<Limona_> ampak fageterija totalna :D
<Limona_> treba znat pisat c++ :)
<Krutec> agreed on c++
<Krutec> https://assets.toggl.com/images/toggl-how-to-save-the-princess-in-8-programming-languages.jpg
<Krutec> u bistvu tale je boljs,
<Krutec> http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles/
<jabuk> If programming languages were vehicles
<Limona_> hehe :D
<Matthai> jutro... par trapastih vprašanj: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6616/bokeh-plot-python?new=1
<CrazyLemon> Matthai AltGr + 5 = °
<Matthai> tnx
<CrazyLemon> glede intervala 0-1 etc. a nisva se s tem že ukvarjala? :D ko si hotu 'h' zravn ure?
<CrazyLemon> T - 5h16' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8U2KXZzvtA
<yang> P.P.B. koncert http://paste.debian.net/plainh/fe1f413a
<yang> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/cudez-na-internetu-invalid-vstal-iz-vozicka-video-435776
<jabuk> Čudež na internetu: invalid vstal iz vozička #video - siol.net
<jabuk> Angel Hamilton, znan tudi po vzdevku ZilianOP, je bil znana oseba na spletni strani Twitch, kjer je v živo oddajal video sebe med igranjem računalnišk...
<CrazyLemon> T - 79'
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: do cesa
<idioterna> also yang kako je pa to cudez?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8U2KXZzvtA
<jabuk> CRS-10 Technical Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk> This is the technical and will only include shots of the rocket along with countdown net audio. For the full webcast check out our Hosted edition. SpaceX is ...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> aha brezveze
<idioterna> js bom rajs bral rumeni tisk
<idioterna> if it works for yang, it'll work for me
<yang> idioterna: ker nisi prebral clanka
<idioterna> yang: ni mi treba prebrat clanka.
<CrazyLemon> T - 11'
<CrazyLemon> T - 8'
<CrazyLemon> T - 7'
<CrazyLemon> T - 6'
<yang> bom pogledal
<yang> zanimivo da mi tale live stream deluje
<CrazyLemon> T - 5'
<CrazyLemon> T - 4'
<CrazyLemon> T - 3'
<CrazyLemon> T - 2'
<yang> A so ljudje noter ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> T - 60"
<CrazyLemon> T - 30"
<CrazyLemon> T - 20"
<CrazyLemon> launch aborted!
<CrazyLemon> jutri Å¡e en poskus
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.adrifund.com/project/view/216
<jabuk> Beer Bulli - Adrifund
<jabuk> Restavracija najbolj seksi kombija, VW hippie vana v potujočo pivnico..
<metalcamp> https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/drum-machine/view/
<yang> Dvomim, da lahko tako podrtijo prenovijo z samo 15.000 eur
<yang> restavracije oldtimerjev so obcutno drazje
<yang> Poznam ljudi, ki to pocnejo pa so mi  povedali
<CrazyLemon> strošek ni 15k ampak 60k
<yang> aja
<yang> to pa ja
<yang> gledal sem funding goal
<yang> 15k
<yang> to so hipi buliji
<yang> vcasih so s temi potovali v azijo
<yang> ta pledge za 1000 je kar ok, Å¡e rok'n'roll band pripeljejo
<idioterna> http://m.9gag.com/gag/a2r5bBY
<jabuk> This reaction of Finnish parliament members to a fellow MP's speech against gay marriage - 9GAG
<jabuk> This reaction of Finnish parliament members to a fellow MP's speech against gay marriage - 9GAG has the best funny pics, gifs, videos, gaming, anime, manga, movie, tv, cosplay, sport, food, memes, cute, fail, wtf photos on the internet!
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-19
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SteveKopack/status/833109003160924160
<jabuk> Steve Kopack on Twitter: "Trump, discussing terror, seamlessly mentions incident "last night in Sweden".There was NO "incident" in Sweden last night. https://t.co/XtcC4PRiNU"
<CrazyLemon> looool
<pitastrudl> pozna kdo kak dober kafič v trstu?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no such thing
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl all the cool kids go to portopiccolo
<pitastrudl> to se zdi neki ful luksuzno
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj ti pravim..all the cool kids are there
<speed-> pitastrudl ti samo pitaj za vafanculo
<pitastrudl> sm slišu da je to zelo pogost način pozdravljanja
<CrazyLemon> .imdb arrival
<jabuk> Arrival |11 Nov 2016 116 min| Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> When twelve mysterious spacecraft appear around the world, linguistics professor Louise Banks is tasked with interpreting the language of the apparent alien visitors.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (204,081 glasov) | Tomato: 8.4/10 302 reviews (users: 4.1/5 66754 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2543164
<speed-> https://www.domovina.je/znanstveno-dokazano-obisk-gostilne-s-prijatelji-pomembno-za-zdravje-moskih/
<jabuk> Znanstveno dokazano: obisk gostilne s prijatelji pomemben za zdravje moških | Domovina
<jabuk> Ob tem prispevku nam boste mnogi možje hvaležni, tvegamo pa kakšno zamero vaših ženskih sopotnic. A znanstvenih ugotovitev ne gre zanikati ali o njih molčati.
<speed-> evo! :D
<CrazyLemon> domovina.je je kr znana stran z znanstveno vsebino
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/redsocialviral/videos/676344092547875/
<jabuk> jaja XD - Red Social Viral | Facebook
<jabuk> jaja XD
<idioterna> speed-: ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> T - 102'
<idioterna> do cesa spet :)
<skyx> lp
<speed-> jaz pa verjamem!
<speed-> must be true!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna same thing as last time :)
<CrazyLemon> T - 88'
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4_vl-CVUAAXMgv.jpg:large
<matjaz> T - 30'
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<matjaz> nope, facts!
<CrazyLemon> T - 71'
<CrazyLemon> trump facts!
<CrazyLemon> ergo...lies!
<matjaz> sej nism povedu do česa odštevam!
<CrazyLemon> poop time?
<matjaz> nope, afternoon nap
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ti si zihr beer guy ane?
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/832719436310265857/pu/vid/352x640/VlzgVM9Ove8qpGB6.mp4
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> I'm a gin guy
<matjaz> je pa tole Å¡e zmer kar kul aj :)
<skyx> :D
<CrazyLemon> T - 17'
<CrazyLemon> T - 13'
<yang> CrazyLemon: daj url
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUDLxFUMC9c tole je technical
<jabuk> CRS-10 Technical Webcast - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hosted je pa tist k več govorijo
<CrazyLemon> T - 11'
<CrazyLemon> T - 9'
<CrazyLemon> T - 8'
<yang> slabse vreme kot vceraj
<CrazyLemon> oblaki niso ovira :)
<yang> majo
<CrazyLemon> T - 7'
<CrazyLemon> T - 6'
<skyx> je ze kdo imel v rokah/slisal od kolegov kako se obenese http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_a5_(2017)-8494.php ?
<CrazyLemon> T - 5'
<CrazyLemon> T - 4'
<CrazyLemon> T - 3'
<CrazyLemon> T - 2'
<CrazyLemon> T - 60"
<CrazyLemon> T - 30"
<CrazyLemon> T - 20"
<CrazyLemon> T - 10"
<CrazyLemon> liftoff
<CrazyLemon> skyx zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> ip68 pa fingerprint reader..3gb rama
<skyx> image stabilisation edino nima
<CrazyLemon> tega nima niti pixel :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne hw :)
<skyx> true :)
<CrazyLemon> lep landing
<skyx> jp
<Limona> kupujte kitajske zadeve
<Limona> so cenejse
<CrazyLemon> no doubt
<matjaz> xiaomi redmi note 3 pro
<matjaz> najboljši telefon za ceno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si ga kupu?
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> thats what i thought :>
<matjaz> ja če mam telefon star 1 leto
<matjaz> kaj mi bo zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> mhhhmmm
<CrazyLemon> .imdb american pie
<jabuk> American Pie |09 Jul 1999 95 min| Comedy
<jabuk> Four teenage boys enter a pact to lose their virginity by prom night.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (322,648 glasov) | Tomato: 5.8/10 124 reviews (users: 3.4/5 33780982 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651
<CrazyLemon> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-8-core-benchmarks/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Giving Intel's $1000+ 8-Cores A Run For It
<jabuk> Single and multi-threaded benchmarks for AMD's top-end 8 core, 16 thread Ryzen 7 1800X CPU are here and they're impressive!
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/seVi3rF.gifv
<jabuk> Who needs traps when you can just ....
<dz0ny> http://www.irsn.fr/EN/newsroom/News/Pages/20170213_Detection-of-radioactive-iodine-at-trace-levels-in-Europe-in-January-2017.aspx
<jabuk> Detection of radioactive iodine at trace levels in Europe in January 2017
<yang> hm
<yang> kaj pa je s fukushimo, mal se je poleglo pisanje
<yang> sam saniral pa niso kej dost verjetno
<dz0ny> yang: saniral bodo Å¡e dolgo
<dz0ny> Tole zgoraj je možno da je bila nekje daleč jedrska nesreča, o kateri niso porocal
<speed-> damn russians!
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-02-19/concerns-grow-about-nuclear-incident-europe-after-spike-radioactive-iodine-levels
<jabuk> Concerns Grow About A Nuclear "Incident" In Europe After Spike In Radioactive Iodine Levels | Zero Hedge
<jabuk> Concerns about a potential, and so far unsubstantiated, nuclear "incident", reportedly in the vicinity of the Arctic circle, spread in the past week after trace amounts of radioactive Iodine-131 of unknown origin were detected in January over large areas in Europe according to a report by a French nuclear watchdog.
<dz0ny> Pa ameri so zgleda dost živčni
<yang> hvala za linke dz0ny
<yang> zanimivo da se vedno prikrivajo take nesrece, kot je bil takrat izpust cernobila
<yang> dz0ny: tut ARSO ima neke merilne postaje, a lahko najdes link ?
<yang> mogoce kaze kaksno povisano vrednost ?
<yang> tukaj je vse v mejah normale http://www.radioaktivnost.si/#trenutne
<yang> finska verzija merilnikov http://www.stuk.fi/aiheet/sateily-ymparistossa/sateilytilanne-tanaan
<yang> oz. boljsi link
<yang> http://www.stuk.fi/web/en/topics/environmental-radiation/radiation-today
<jabuk> Radiation today - STUK
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glEvogjdEVY
<jabuk> CRS-10 | Falcon 9 First Stage Landing - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-12
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jou
<speed-> kupi kdo monitor? :D
<zdobbie> aus nabavu 4K?
<speed-> mam 4k
<speed-> pa mi gre na kurac
<speed-> to scalanje
<speed-> pol appov ni kul
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> sounds like windows
<speed-> pa najvecji problem, da tisti app ki ga trenutno najvec nucam ni :'(
<speed-> mhm
<zdobbie> kter app, pray tell?
<sasa84> speed-, use ubuntu!
<metalcamp> jutro
<sasa84> speed-, a uporabljaš ubuntu? :P
<zdobbie> aja, rocno
<sasa84> elow metalcamp
<zdobbie> tocno*
<zdobbie> kickat te moramo!
<zdobbie> ka windows koristis!
<sasa84> packi!
<zdobbie> EVO TI
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> zdobbie, a zato se ne dobi voice ? https://www.dropbox.com/s/refzon7pgcl390x/Zaslonska%20slika%202018-02-12%2008-41-27.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2018-02-12 08-41-27.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<zdobbie> ok ok
<speed-> unity3d jasno
<speed-> samo to nucam :D
<speed-> windows nucam duhh
<sasa84> hvala zdobbie
<zdobbie> nzk!
<sasa84> jzk!
<speed-> jezik?
<sasa84> slovene
<speed-> ejte
<speed-> meni gre zadnji teden
<speed-> \o/
<sasa84> zadnji teden?
<speed-> jup jup
<sasa84> z nami?
<sasa84> :o
<speed-> ne
<speed-> v sluzbi ;)
<sasa84> in pol?
<speed-> potem pa se ne vem
<speed-> mogoce bom delal naprej za to firmo
<speed-> ampak fully remote
<speed-> CE
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce pridemo skup financno
<speed-> ampak glede na to da pocasi nebodo imeli devov bi skoraj upal rect da ja :)
<sasa84> ok, pol ni panike :)
<sasa84> nč miške ... jaz pa moram it do babice
<sasa84> se tipkamo kasneje :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -4.2°C @12.02.2018 7:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% južni veter 0.81 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<sasa84> pri nas kar sneg pada
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:31, Kulminacija: 12:18:21, Sončni zahod: 17:25:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 13min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -6.4°C @12.02.2018 7:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:10:15, Kulminacija: 12:17:26, Sončni zahod: 17:24:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 14min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> prinas je tudi padlo precej
<sasa84> bo treba spet kidat
<sasa84> bom reva boga še shujšala :P
<speed-> pa ko smo se pelali
<speed-> je tudi slo ko noro
<sasa84> ko elija!
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<speed-> ene 10cm je padlo
<speed-> doma prinas
<speed-> sem glih dobo sliko :D
<idioterna> men je blo vsec
<sasa84> tak čas je... naj pada ;)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/meglen-krvavec
<sasa84> moram priznat .... jaz kar rada kidam, mi ni treba 2x rečt :D
<speed-> bjelo govno!
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> v lavnem... pridni bit ;)
<sasa84> pridem nazaj :)
<msev-> b4d_, deni tvoj tamal mi ne zna pomagat :D en generični odgovor mi je dal k oba veva da ni res :D
<idioterna> msev-: a si ze najdu koga da ti bo pomagu narocit kitajski stuff
<msev-> nope, sj razmišljam da bi sam :)
<msev-> sam čutm pritisk sveta in se nemorm odločt
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo slax
<speed-> ka zaj kda zacnes v novi sluzbi?
<slax0r> marca
<slax0r> sredina
<speed-> pa ka vozo se bos
<speed-> ali ti dajo home
<slax0r> kombinacija, od zacetka mo se vozo, te mo pa ciduze vec home
<slax0r> mogoce kda cist
<slax0r> samo ce mo stalno od doma, de si nekso pisarno nabavin nekdi v soboti
<speed-> kul kul
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> kda mas deco doma
<speed-> je to nacik:D
<slax0r> pa ja
<speed-> pa ce drugo ne
<slax0r> pa deci se nekak razlozis
<slax0r> ali babi nej
<speed-> ka od zene vujdes malo
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> hahah
<speed-> toto
<idioterna> jsm bil od zene zdej 11 dni pa
<idioterna> ne grem vec brez nje
<speed-> so sweet :D
<zdobbie> awwwww
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/p9ot8w8zpof01.jpg
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> now i know what blue balls actually means
<zdobbie> owwwww
<slax0r> shiet
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zdej tut ful bl razumem une tipe k sovrazijo zenske
<idioterna> ce se skos tko pocutijo ni cudn da so cist jezni
<slax0r> idioterna: zakaj?
<zdobbie> MGTOW
<zdobbie> google it
<idioterna> slax0r: ja k mislijo da so zenske krive, da se oni tko pocutjo
<slax0r> idioterna: aja...tudi prav
<slax0r> samo verjetno ti nisi mislil da je zena kriva da si bil 11 dni za 9imi gorami?
<idioterna> ne, sam vsako jutro sm se zbudil enako kot zadnjih ~20 let
<idioterna> ampak za razliko od zadnjih ~20 let je blo zdej zapored 10 takih, ko so reci obvisele v zraku
<idioterna> 10 dni
<msev-> kko dam iz amazefita na stravo :D
<slax0r> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amazfit+to+strava
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<msev-> .lmgtfy
<msev-> to bi mogl implementat :D
<msev-> loh bi me strollov Å¡e bl pa dal bing search al pa kj
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> 'For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.'
<metalcamp> msev- in a nutshell
<speed-> because altavista can not find answer!
<idioterna> lycos
<CrazyLemon> msev- greš na app pa ga povežeš na stravo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa preprosto začneš workout
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOCIgOZ8-dc
<jabuk> Ryzen CPU with VEGA Graphics ONBOARD! - YouTube
<jabuk> AMD's bringing back the APU in a big way by marrying Ryzen CPU cores with Vega GPUs - But what do you really get for your money? For your unrestricted 30 day...
<CrazyLemon> najs..nov bios omogočil 3200 RAM speedz
<sasa84> lol slax0r :D
<CrazyLemon> https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2018/02/11/razer-doesnt-care-about-linux/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/analyst_more_nokia_phones_sold_in_q4_than_htc_sony_google-news-29583.php
<jabuk> Analyst: more Nokia phones were sold in Q4 than HTC, Sony, Google or OnePlus phones - GSMArena.com news
<CrazyLemon> nokia ftw :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> a kr
<pitastrudl> a te nove nokije so za kej
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup.. večinoma iz aluminija
<sasa84> jaz si bom mogla en nov telefon kupt ...tega imam že 4 leta in mislim, da gre h koncu :P
<CrazyLemon> razn 3ke, ta je plastična
<sasa84> a npr. nokia 5 in 6... a so kul?
<pitastrudl> to je pa kr najs pol
<CrazyLemon> pa almost stock android
<CrazyLemon> tko da hitri updejti
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon pravi da so kul
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul.. sam počakaj na novo 6ko
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ta je kul sam tko no.. ne ravno najhitrejši proc je notri :)
<CrazyLemon> Samsung A8 is also nice.. sam je 2x dražji :)
<pitastrudl> maš pol tut te moto g5s pa to
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope :D
<CrazyLemon> g4 Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm razmišljal med g5s pa nokio..pa definitivno nokia
<CrazyLemon> zaradi updejtov :)
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kaj si gledal kok je kej na xda popularen tut?
<pitastrudl> nokia pač, glede custom romov pa tega
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..ne verjamem da je neki hudo popularen.. ker stock android pa to :D
<pitastrudl> oh well
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, samo jaz bi vzela preko telekoma na paket
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je neki ja
<pitastrudl> noice
<CrazyLemon> https://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-6/development
<jabuk> Nokia 6 ROMs, Kernels, Recoveries, & Other Development
<jabuk> Improve your Nokia 6's battery life, performance, and look by rooting it and installing a custom ROM, kernel, and more.
<CrazyLemon> but mostly OTAs
<sasa84> tale nokia 6 zgleda pa zelo dober telefon za to ceno ... malo čekiram zdaj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa lg q6?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi v redu zadeva
<CrazyLemon> ma več rama kot nokia
<CrazyLemon> pa malo boljši procesor
<sasa84> a nimata oba po 3?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gsmarena pravi za q6 4gb
<CrazyLemon> sam nokia 6 2018 je 'veliko' boljša :D
<sasa84> telekom pa 3 :D
<sasa84> kdaj pa pride?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 good question :D
<CrazyLemon> piše januar 2018
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e v slo :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8756&idPhone2=8972
<jabuk> Compare LG Q6 vs. Nokia 6 (2018) - GSMArena.com
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8756&idPhone2=6885
<jabuk> Compare LG Q6 vs. Nokia 6 - GSMArena.com
<sasa84> proc pa tole bo mela 2018 boljš
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 12.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @12/02/2018 20:09:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.62+E
<CrazyLemon> hm.. tole vreme v gnome shellu je buggy
<CrazyLemon> v obvestilih piše 0.9° C
<CrazyLemon> ko klikneš odpre vreme in piše 4°
<zdobbie> .yt syke that's the wrong number
<jabuk> Sike That's the wrong Number https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPXkjtpGCFI
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men dela ok
<sasa84> openweather
<sasa84> nč...pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-13
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> so be it
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> pl
<sasa84> lp ppl
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> lpp pl
<speed-> plplpllp
<slax0r> https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Risiko-Strategiespiel-Englische/dp/B00SDJG59K
<slax0r> \o/
<jabuk> Star Wars – Risk: Star Wars Edition Game – Risiko – Strategiespiel (Englische Edition): Amazon.de: Spielzeug
<jabuk> Star Wars - Risk: Star Wars Edition Game - Risiko - Strategiespiel (Englische Edition) bei Amazon.de | Günstiger Preis | Kostenloser Versand ab 29€ für ausgewählte Artikel
 * sasa84 ni nikol igrala risk
<speed-> wasssssssss
<sasa84> *monopoly*
<slax0r> par klobasssssssssssss
<idioterna> :ssss:
<speed-> ka pa catan?
<slax0r> u ja
<slax0r> to bi tudi lahko spet malo
<idioterna> sea3d al kaj je ze
<idioterna> nek windows app za katance
<idioterna> k cist ok dela u wine tut
<speed-> eh to mores v zivo
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> to je kot virtual rubiks cube
<slax0r> nisem moral nikoli vec kot 2x zavrtet
<slax0r> pa me je minlo
<speed-> mesta pa vitezi morem zrihtat se
<speed-> za catan
<idioterna> ja i don't have any real friends
<slax0r> aww
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/5pzg1l1ostf01.jpg
<speed-> mmm bogi
<speed-> pa te pridi v prekmurje bomo sli eno rudno s tabo
<sasa84> catan sem pa igrala!
<sasa84> miške... pridne bodte :)
<sasa84> se tipkamo
<sasa84> pa po pameti!
<speed-> bai
<sasa84> bai bai
<idioterna> ne morem k ni spluzena cesta do tja
<slax0r> ketne gor
<idioterna> to bo pa trajal pol
<idioterna> 1400km je
<speed-> ce ni snega sploh vec
<speed-> ali kje si te ti
<speed-> na islandiji
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__LU8E6dUsI
<jabuk> Pirates of the Caribbean Orchestral Medleyパイレーツ・オブ・カリビアン 加勒比海盗 - YouTube
<jabuk> Info: http://www.gr.afit.pl See The Lord Of The Rings Orchestral Medley by this Orchestra 指輪物語 반지의 제왕 https://youtu.be/EvZM0jAeeRE and Jurassic Park Main The...
<CrazyLemon> https://maxisport.si/trgovina/sestavni-deli-koles/cestne-komponente/pla/set-continental-gp-4000-s-ii-700x25-crna-2-kosa.html
<jabuk> Set Continental GP 4000 S II 700x25 črna 2 kosa Box - Plašči - Cestne komponente - Sestavni deli koles - Trgovina
<jabuk> <p>Za pla&scaron;če Continental Grand Prix 4000 SII lahko rečemo, da so prenovljena klasika v najvi&scaron;jem kakovostnem razredu. Tekalna povr&scaron;ina je izdelana iz prenovljene zmesi<strong>advanced BlackChili compound</strong>, ki<strong>&nbs
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je kr kul cena za GP 4k S2
<zdobbie__> ja brz
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da je today only price?
<zdobbie__> ne, until-stock-lasts price
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6959.10, low: 6810.00, high: 7300.79, bid: 6949.87, ask: 6959.10
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 683.750795962 (0.0983506 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> oh..btc is recovering
<zdobbie> oh..
<CrazyLemon> Vaša pošiljka je na poti.
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani!
<CrazyLemon> Za vas smo sprejeli pošiljko s sprejemno številko
<CrazyLemon> ammm.. od kdaj pošta ima moj mail?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdo pa nima? al vsem talaš kot radio1 krofe!
 * slax0r dvigne roko
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywvP6YlPfbs
<jabuk> KATRA - One Wish Away (Official) - YouTube
<jabuk> The Finnish insider tip finally delivers its loyal fans the anxiously awaited second English album. "Out of the Ashes" is the logical sequel to KATRA's very ...
<idioterna> katra je bla moja soseda
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> po anglesk pojejo.
<CrazyLemon> halo katra tvoja soseda?
<idioterna> ne halo
<idioterna> sam katra
<CrazyLemon> so...no pizza for you?
<idioterna> no, katarina, ampak smo jo vsi katra klical
<idioterna> lustna.
<CrazyLemon> pics pls
<slax0r> idioterna: tudi finsko
<idioterna> to je zihr bl kul
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: morm poguglat
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3m_mwRKmco
<jabuk> Katra - Tietäjä - YouTube
<jabuk> ALBUM: Katra (Finnish) (2007) GENRE: Gothic / Symphonic Metal
<idioterna> aha aha
<idioterna> much better
<idioterna> slax0r: teb bo ta vsec
<slax0r> zelo malo je online
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/qEFPyLc.jpg
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> no internet presence
<idioterna> pametna punca ocitno
<slax0r> ja, sicer je 2015 napovedala nov album ki bi naj izsel spomladi 2016 pa ni bilo nic iz tega
<slax0r> tako da vprasanje ce se je sploh aktivna ali kaj se dogaja
<idioterna> aja ne, the other katra
<idioterna> nisem googlal te
<idioterna> metalke
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna or
<CrazyLemon> je na internetih kot "cukrchek
<CrazyLemon> "
<idioterna> dvomm
<CrazyLemon> or some dumb nickname like that
<idioterna> ni bla nikol taka
<idioterna> zlo down to earth
<idioterna> pa vsak let maraton laufa tko da
<idioterna> najbrz ni tvoj tip
<slax0r> #burn
<CrazyLemon> idioterna coz of small boobs?
<idioterna> ne small boobs ma suni
<idioterna> ta ma normal boobs
<idioterna> merely not fat enough
<CrazyLemon> you think i like chubbies?
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-14
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> tako nesramno faco postava mi je pa top :D
<msev-> ma*
<msev-> ta katra
<slax0r> torej ni tvoj tip?
<metalcamp> jutro
<b4d> hi
<msev-> slax0r, bi se dalo potrpet :D
<b4d> delamo kaj?
<slax0r> lenarjenje je tehnicno tudi delo
<slax0r> tako da je
<slax0r> ja*
<b4d> :D
<sasa84> msev-, pa ne da ne boš šel danes na kakšen zmenk?!
<sasa84> še jabuk in ubuntulog gresta ven ...sta se končn najdla
<speed-> samo danes ne it
<speed-> te si gotof!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jaz pa grem v kino danes \o/
<speed-> jaz pa samo cakam
<speed-> ka pridem domov
<speed-> pa kotnen
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ka betezen hodin delat jebemo sunac
<slax0r> zakoj to delas?
<speed-> zato ka se mi neda k doktori
<speed-> :D
<speed-> te 3 dni
<speed-> pa te nebi rad nekak
<speed-> ka me do petka nega
<speed-> te pa v petek pridem pit
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> vse za pijaco
<speed-> mhm
<dz0ny> .yt blue train lines
<jabuk> Mount Kimbie - Blue Train Lines (Official Video) ft. King Krule https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1kzMFnFSh0
<speed-> metalcamp ka ti si pirat????? :D
<slax0r> nej je to on :D
<slax0r> znan ka mislis
<slax0r> san ga ze pito isto pred leton dni :D
<speed-> :))
<speed-> ok
<sasa84> slax0r, a speed- je tud z vašga konca?
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz sem v njegovem koncu, tehnicno
<sasa84> achsooo
<sasa84> zdi se mi, da bo treba tole updejtat https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> prekmurjenje:pojmovnik ...bo subpage :P
<slax0r> saj je zdobbie tukaj
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> real-life-real-time-prekmurscina-translator
<speed-> moj osebni tolmac
<zdobbie> brod med prekmürci in celino
<sasa84> https://sobotainfo.com/slovar
<jabuk> Prekmurski slovar | Sobotainfo.com
<sasa84> uuu, hokej je zdej!
<sasa84> bbl
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATHRLemgCDo
<jabuk> D'kwaschen Retashy - boužaj me - YouTube
<jabuk> D'kwaschen Retashy - boužaj me
<slax0r> zaj si lahko prevajas direktno
<slax0r> ;)
<zdobbie> D'kwaschen Retashy - božaj me
<zdobbie> umetniskig imen IMO ne gre prevajat
<slax0r> saj to ni prekmursko
<slax0r> prekmursko so kvaseni retasi
<zdobbie> sej sem reku, da nam imena prevaju
<zdobbie> OTOH nimam ravno casa
<idioterna> men je bl naga vsec
<idioterna> k je za nudiste
<idioterna> pa k so romunski boy bandi bl smesni k angleski
<idioterna> a sej je v related lej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2NB7Udm8xU
<jabuk> Naga - D'Kwaschen Retashy - YouTube
<jabuk> Another Dragostea din Tei version! 3 out of 85 and counting! ...again, not much left to say... Please Rate, comment, and enjoy.
<msev-> sasa84, grem jutr na 50shades z eno
<msev-> pol ponoč pa praktično sprobat te fetišistične fore k se jih bom nauču
<msev-> nevem dons me je ena drgač povabla na tortico sam je sam frendica
<slax0r> woah!
<slax0r> sem prebral z zeno
<slax0r> jaz pa grem danes an 50 shades
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> pa ena k je rekla da se ne počut sproščeno ob men in da bi šla plezat z večimi folki je rekla da bi šla pa dons sama z mano samo sm jo skenslov
<msev-> nebo me jebala da se počut nesproščeno ob men
<msev-> oziroma je rekla pod pritiskom da je
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> kaj je to 50 shades?
<slax0r> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81pD1OsOBrL._SL1500_.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 50 odtenkov
<slax0r> softcore bdsm porn
<speed-> meh
<speed-> soft
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> speed- is like, "horses or gtfo"
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> shitty literature remade as a movie?
<idioterna> msev-: mogoce nebi blo slabo ce bi kdaj ksno pelu gledat ksn dobr film
<zdobbie> Schindler's list npr.
<idioterna> http://www.cineplexx.si/movie/zamolcani-dokumenti/
<jabuk> Zamolčani dokumenti | Cineplexx SI
<jabuk> Dvoje najslavnejših igralcev svoje generacije – trikratna oskarjevka Meryl Streep in dvakratni oskarjevec Tom Hanks – prvič skupaj na velikih platnih v zgodovinski politični drami Stevena Spielberga. Zgodba se osredotoča na objavo dokumentov iz Pentagona v Washington Postu, s pomočjo katerih so novinarji tega časopisa leta 1971 razkrili resnico o vietnamski vojni.
<idioterna> tale je kr ok
<slax0r> si gledal?
<slax0r> mam na to-watch listi
<idioterna> sem
<idioterna> dvdscr je zunej
<idioterna> rabis magnet?
<slax0r> daj :)
<idioterna> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5bb6cf7fc48c10eb3be97f9ad2eb996d9722c98b&dn=The+Post+2018+720p+BrRip+x264+-+SPARKS&tr=udp%3A//tracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//zer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//open.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//tracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//exodus.desync.com%3A6969
<idioterna> brrip ocitno tudi ze
<slax0r> thanks, bom vecer dal nalagat
<idioterna> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:c88e2b73606c9e1e71187e7a5abc5bf05bcce458&dn=The.Post.2017.DVDScr.XVID.AC3.HQ.Hive-CM8%5BEtMovies%5D&tr=udp%3A//tracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//zer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//open.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A//tracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A//exodus.desync.com%3A6969 je pa dvdscr k sm ga gledu
<sasa84> wuhuuuuu
<sasa84> bravo risi!
<idioterna> risi?
<idioterna> a hokej gledas
<b4d> amazing
<idioterna> slax0r: brrip je zginu, tko da pomoje je bil fake
<idioterna> ta tadrug pa deluje
<speed-> ameriko smo pretepli '
<speed-> bhahaha
<b4d> idioterna: jp, lih mi ga je zloadalo in ne dela
<dz0ny> fake je :)
<dz0ny> https://idope.se/torrent/the%20post/c88e2b73606c9e1e71187e7a5abc5bf05bcce458/
<jabuk> the post - idope torrent search
<b4d> da bi bil vsaj nek ok pornic ajde
<b4d> ne mi broken fajlov podtikat
<msev-> idioterna, dost kul film ja
<msev-> ona hoče to gledat js se sam prilagajam :D
<idioterna> rajs se prlagajej ksni k noce jit tega gledat
<idioterna> b4d: ja nism vedu, i just searched
<idioterna> sej tadrug magnet je ok
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Safe_si/status/963757592647479296
<jabuk> Za varnejši internet on Twitter: "Prav je, da na valentinovo 😍❤️govorimo tudi o tem...Mladi so nas namreč vprašali, če je kaj narobe, če fant pošlje golo fotko svojega dekleta, svojim prijateljem...… https://t.co/7lWvpypUWd"
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/7sQNkJ7.mp4
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> my link..not slax0rs
<slax0r> mine too
<CrazyLemon> https://www.pcplus.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/procesorji/amd-ryzen-5-2400g-3-6-3-9ghz-4mb-am4-65w-wraith-stealth-box-procesor.html
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 3,6/3,9GHz 4MB AM4 65W Wraith Stealth BOX procesor - Procesorji - Komponente - Računalništvo
<jabuk> <p><strong>Procesor AMD Ryzen 5 2400G</strong> je prvi predstavnik najnovej&#353;e Zen mikroarhitekture z vgrajenim <strong>Radeon Vega grafi&#269;nim jedrom</strong>. Ponuja veliko procesorske in grafi&#269;nemo&#269;is &#353;tirimi fizi&#269
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-15
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> o/
<msev-> lol
<msev-> nism vidu klipa slax0r
<msev-> aja CrazyLemon :D jp
<msev-> pro nasvet
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> https://imgur.com/gallery/jHgcj
<jabuk> Eggplant length - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 4 votes and 292 views. Shared by yamut. Eggplant length
<zdobbie> howg
<matjaz> yoyo
<pitastrudl> yo
<b4d> zz
<pitastrudl> top
<b4d> :)
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 2.km JZ od KOBARIDA @15/02/2018 09:27:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+13.56+E
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7940.98, low: 7092.63, high: 7963.80, bid: 7940.98, ask: 7949.90
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> woop woop
<idioterna> dan
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> msev-: ti si rekel da gres 50 shades gledat ne?
<zdobbie> pojta skupaj!
 * slax0r je ze
<dz0ny> http://www.vreme.si/napoved/Ljubljana/graf
<jabuk> ARSO vreme
<slax0r> opa, so pa malo posodobili
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny>  /api je django rest
<slax0r> kako je kaj na babnem polju?
<slax0r> ste ze zmrznili?
<dz0ny> sm naredu usodno napako k sm ob 7 psa ven pelu ja :D
<dz0ny> koza me je pekla
<dz0ny> :P
<slax0r> hehe :D
<msev-> slax0r, a sm too late zate
<slax0r> msev-: too late?
<speed-> yup
<speed-> you didn't come!
<zdobbie> wink wink???
<slax0r> nudge nudge???
<sasa84> helou miške ;)
<slax0r> helou saska
<msev-> I came too late
<msev-> ja ampak slax0r sj to je dobra vrlina ponavad :D
<slax0r> I came too early
<slax0r> twice
<slax0r> https://www.ageofempires.com/games/aoe/
<slax0r> amazing
<jabuk> Age of Empires: Definitive Edition - Age of Empires
<slax0r> komaj cakam
<speed-> nice
<sasa84> lep pozdrav iz Å¡tud. dne ... mucho interesting
<speed-> am?
<slax0r> to bo treba spilat
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> February 20, 2018
<slax0r> s(p)oon!
<speed-> no more spoon on that day!
<slax0r> just scoop?
<speed-> not even that
<speed-> 2 more days baby
<slax0r> kaj pa bo potem? fork & spatula?
<zdobbie> remote spooning
<speed-> remote spooning
<speed-> ce pridemo skup financno
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> si predrag a?
<zdobbie> a ni on Dusan?
<speed-> pa nevem
<speed-> mislim da sem premalo proso
<speed-> glede na vse skup
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> nika nej
<slax0r> cez 2 mesca povej krat 3
<slax0r> pa povej ka je do zdaj bila samo zacetna cenz
<slax0r> cena*
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/7KhNOIV.mp4
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/27867314_10155778473676072_6140114799170174792_n.png?oh=2983368d5222717550115cdbe28d1ad6&oe=5B25E95A
<slax0r> not so green after all
<CrazyLemon> global warming my ass
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7891.83, low: 7389.25, high: 8045.39, bid: 7891.90, ask: 7910.96
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 756.054943776 (0.0955984 BTC)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KAoB-5Mmj4
<jabuk> Suzuki Hayabusa engine in Jet Ski - YouTube
<jabuk> Suzuki Hayabusa engine is fitted in Jet Ski. And look how fast it is.
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to si ti?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWCNao8XkAA8__2.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> nokia..s finger scannerjem pod zaslonom!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r hayabusa <3
<CrazyLemon> nope..ni fingerprint scanner pod zaslonom.. je kr zadaj :/
<slax0r> torej, pod zaslonom
<CrazyLemon> also true
<CrazyLemon> V najbolj navdihnjenih trenutkih je Petdeset odtenkov svobode dovolj slab film, da zdrsne v nenamerno komedijo (na primer, ko se Ana obregne ob neki "avtomobil drekaste barve"). Če bi bilo takih prizorov več, bi imeli vsaj primeren film za "ironične" filmske večere - tako pa je sklepni del morda še najbolj razvlečen, voden film v trilogiji. Edini vzdih, ki vam bo ušel, ne bo vzdih poželenja - prej olajšanja, da smo naposled
<CrazyLemon> prilezli do trpkega konca kalvarije. In če boste res pozorni, boste opazili, da je to tudi edino razberljivo čustvo na obrazih Dornana in Johnsonove.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^ ..would you agree? :D
<idioterna> didn't watch lol
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWF9aqsWkAA3MHl.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-16
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: agreed
<slax0r> storyline v zadnjem delu je za cca 30min, ostalo je samo zavlacevanje
<slax0r> prva dva sta se nekak gledljiva, zadnji je pa polomija, se zena je rekla da je polom in baje da knjiga tudi
<metalcamp> o/
<lynxlynxlynx> a je še kak prostorc tu? Realis išče dodaten kader, tudi samo za razne začasne nepolnočasne oblike
<zdobbie> prostorc?
<slax0r> zdobbie: enoprostorc, kot volkswagen touran recimo
<metalcamp> wut
<lynxlynxlynx> GIS-i ...
<slax0r> pa reci, geometer
<slax0r> jebemo
<lynxlynxlynx> geometrija je terensko delo
<metalcamp> sup
<metalcamp> slax0r: si že switchnil job?
<slax0r> metalcamp: marca
<metalcamp> aja
<metalcamp> can't wait, a? :)
<slax0r> ne reci :)
<sasa84> o/
<sasa84> o7
<sasa84> \o/
<slax0r> sasa84: xoxo
<sasa84>  /o\
<sasa84> yyyy mmmmm ccccc aaaaaa
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pozdravček vsem miškam :D
<metalcamp> ne kliči hudiča
<idioterna> a je na straniscu?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> pegla cote
<idioterna> men se je pa vedno zdelo da je nudist
<speed-> ja ja slax0r bos pogresal jodlare
<speed-> na pune
<slax0r> nedvomno
<speed-> neka smo se menili
<speed-> ka naredimo neki node module
<speed-> ganc za avstrijce
<speed-> jodl.js :D
<slax0r> geiz.js
<msev-> hals.js
<speed-> jaz sem dobo ponudbo
<speed-> samo mater
<speed-> malo vec bodo mogli dat :(
<slax0r> .stran vim.org
<jabuk> vim.org ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> .stran https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs
<jabuk> GNU Emacs - GNU Project
<jabuk> www.gnu.org/software/emacs je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> that's that then
<slax0r> zdobbie: there's always github
<speed-> yuck
<speed-> kak lahko ta editor nucas
<speed-> aaaaaaaaaa
<speed-> saj vredi naredis v njem ka hoces
<speed-> ampak ti prav kodas v njem
<speed-> tak everyday!
<speed-> cujes slax0r
<speed-> si v grazi?
<speed-> pridi v hooters
<speed-> ob 3 mam zaklucek
<speed-> :D
<speed-> poslovilno :)
<slax0r> nisem :)
<slax0r> muerska
<speed-> weakling
<zdobbie> speed-: kter editor
<speed-> ce je samo editor mam notepad++
<speed-> drugace pa v intellij delamo
<zdobbie> intellijao
<speed-> pa ni tak slab :)
<speed-> doma pa visual studio za unity nucam
<speed-> zaj ko bom mel voljo da formatiram comp pa bom verjetno code nucal
<speed-> za unity vsaj
<speed-> ampak drugo tak ne nucam doma :D
<slax0r> speed-: sploh nisem vido
<slax0r> ja, vse delam v vimu
<speed-> ja znan ja
<speed-> nej mi jasno kak pa zakoj :D
<slax0r> na chromiumu mam vimium extension, za shortcute
<slax0r> kjer se da uporabljam vim mode
<slax0r> navada
<slax0r> ko se spravim v drug editor, vsepovsod zgem not hjkl
<slax0r> :w
<slax0r> itd
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ves
<speed-> modern technology
<speed-> MOUSE
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa ko se enkrat navadis na visual mode pa razne operacije je dosti hitreje kak mouse
<slax0r> sicer pa
<slax0r> :set mouse=a
<slax0r> pa mas tudi mouse
<speed-> without SET
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> samo pri meni tega nema :P
<slax0r> saj das v vimrc :)
<slax0r> se malo pa bo chromium skompajlan :)
<slax0r> sem danes glih dal slackware gor na masino :D
<speed-> ;)
<speed-> ej ka ti si zakluco
<speed-> na firmi ?
<speed-> si ne?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> delam se tam do 16.3.
<slax0r> "delam"
<speed-> aja
<speed-> jaz pa se danes 30min
<speed-> pa pon
<speed-> pa sem na svobodi!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.hervis.si/store/Znizanje/Odprodaja-Å¡portnih-ur/c/2_razprodaja_ur-sale
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<msev-> vim4ever
<zdobbie> cuz you can't exit it?
<slax0r> jap
<slax0r> zato se pa vedno uporabljam vim :D
<idioterna> msev-: a je bil dobr film
<idioterna> sm prebral kritiko, pa niso bli impresionirani
<Actarus> hej :) imam vprasanje ce kdo ve... je v slo kaksna aktvna organizacija, drustvo, LUG,... ki bi podpirala linux? Za LUGOS vem ampak ne zdijo se mi se kaj aktivni, za kiberpipo tudi vem...
<idioterna> lugos tukej
<idioterna> kaj te zanima?
<Actarus> idioterna: precej sledim temu kar se dogaja v tujini in opazam, da se pri nas vse vrti okoli lugosa, kiberpipe, nekaj se najde informacij po forumih slotecha in to je priblizno to.. Kako da nismo v vseh teh letih od 94 ko sem se aktivno temu podrocju sledil in se mi je zdelo tako polno potenciala prisli dlje?
<Actarus> idioterna, skoda se mi zdi da v tem casu ko so teme zasebnosti, varnosti, odprte kode aktualne in ko se zasebne firme vedno bolj opirajo na odprte standarde tega ne cuti pri nas... vsaj meni se tako zdi..
<CrazyLemon> https://mashable.com/2018/02/16/apple-park-glass-walls/
<jabuk> Apple employees are walking into the 'spaceship campus' glass walls
<jabuk> Thanks to the glass walls of the Apple Park corporate headquarters in Cupertino, CA, Apple employees glued to their smart phones are crashing.
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mihazorz/status/964467260155973632
<jabuk> Miha Žorž on Twitter: "V družbi resnice.… "
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> zdej je pa su
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-17
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km JZ od POLZELE @17/02/2018 00:53:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+15.01+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 6.km  J od KOBARIDA @17/02/2018 08:47:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.61+E
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> bog daj
<sasa84> buhdej srjčo!
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs2xj37gUVA
<jabuk> Chickens Walk Into Spaceship Coop • John Rosehart - YouTube
<jabuk> Here is another awesome video! Follow me on: Twitter: https://twitter.com/JohnRosehart Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/johnrosehart Facebook: https://go...
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od RADELJ OB DRAVI @17/02/2018 18:26:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.56+N,+15.24+E
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth ert
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8713.56, low: 8096.40, high: 8795.00, bid: 8713.56, ask: 8734.53
<jabuk> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .eth eur ali .eth usd
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 780.37883511 (0.0894999 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> lej ti btcja
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-18
<zdobbie> matjaz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMY_SUuobww
<jabuk> No full auto in buildings - YouTube
<jabuk> Credit: @orangecountyairsoft
<sasa84> jou
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bo dobrega?
<sasa84> pri nas spet sneg pada ...tko da bo popoldne mogoče športno :P
<lynxlynxlynx> super :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sem lih bral, da je na zelenici 5-10cm novega
<sasa84> sej veš ... pa risi danes ne igrate :P
<idioterna> baje smo vcerej sami sebe premagal
<idioterna> v nekem sportu
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slovensko smo premagal :P
<sasa84> https://s4.reutersmedia.net/resources/r/?m=02&d=20180214&t=2&i=1231410272&r=LYNXNPEE1D1DX&w=1280
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa je naključje, lynx v urlju
<idioterna> lynx pa se lulanje
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> idioterna, sej lynx lula,da "pocahna" :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8705.93, low: 8224.73, high: 9131.00, bid: 8685.03, ask: 8699.28
<CrazyLemon> je kaj pametnega na pašnikih za pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> kak film? (2017/2018)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wonder? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ wonder what
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheLeanMarie/status/965245489573781504
<jabuk> Ailyn Marie on Twitter: "#dead 😂😂😂… "
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/965298640368652288
<jabuk> Blaž Šter on Twitter: "Proti koncu zime uvoz mrzle zračne mase iz Sibirije. Na karti napoved odstopanj temperature prihodnjo nedeljo. Več v prihodnjih dneh... #ohladitev #anticiklon #ClimateReanalyzer… https://t.co/ibLJpHGn8h"
<CrazyLemon> na vreme.si nič ne piše da bo neka huda ohladitev
<CrazyLemon> my bad... od nedelje naprej neki kaže
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-11
<napsy> ehlo
<msev-> https://www.banggood.com/Xiaomi-Doorbell-Receiver-Button-p-1388822.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN a mislte da bi se dal nekak bypass-at cloud?
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/yy88cltz ^
<msev-> da bi bili te klipi transmitani nekak na lokalen server in potem pushani naprej
<msev-> a bi se dal to shackat
<speed-> jo
<speed-> pubeci keri laptop priporocate za malo bolj extremne pogoje
<speed-> -10 pa tak :D
<msev-> hudo za kam to rabš :D
<speed-> ma od sestricne pubec nuca
<speed-> saj smo ze resili
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> a v igluju zvi?
<msev-> Pol pa rab tak laptop da se ful greje da mu bo toplo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/kitajec-na-hrvaskem-tetoviral-sem-si-za-dom-spremni-pa-me-deportirajo/479726
<CrazyLemon> looool
<linkdoggo> ^ Kitajec na Hrvaškem: Tetoviral sem si "Za dom spremni", pa me deportirajo - RTVSLO.si https://tinyurl.com/y6oorqmw ^
<CrazyLemon> kje je datoteka ki sem jo izbrisal z Delete ?
<CrazyLemon> baje je permanently deleted..ampak nič ni permanently deleted
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ni v trashu
<CrazyLemon> pa transmission jo Å¡e vedno seeda
<CrazyLemon> tko da nekje v spominu je
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-12
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a kj turate? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<msev-> kam ste pa Å¡li kj
<zdobbie> v Zasebrigo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a si pogledu v /dev/null
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl only nulls there
<CrazyLemon> ne nism..zdaj je too late :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: nazadnje nad sorico
<msev-> a led pa nč več ne plezate a kko
<msev-> od tkt k ste bli v AOju
<speed-> mi nimamo ne leda in ne brega :D
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: tadrug marko je ravno na tečaju, sicer pa nikoli nismo ledno plezal
<metalcamp> sup?
<speed-> not much
<speed-> k mehaniku hodim ze 2 dni
<speed-> da mi zarnico menja :D
<speed-> ker sem lazy fuck
<sasa84> speed-, kje so tisti cajti, k je človk lohk sam žarnco pr avtu zamenju .. :\
<speed-> saj bi jo lahko :D
<speed-> samo sirsi akumulator mam zdaj
<speed-> pa ehh
<speed-> saj najverjetneje bo treba ga ven vzet
<speed-> samo neda se mi s tem ubadat :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje so tisti cajti ko so moški bili moški :\
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> tako!
<sasa84> jes indid!
<sasa84> ko se je dec ulegu pod avto, k ročna ni prjela .. kje je to?!
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> ej folk, a kdo uporablja LO na win10?
<sasa84> včeraj sem opazila, ko sem bla na win, da so ikone programov bobbly-wobbly
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ UPORABLJAÅ  WIN10?!!?! ZAKAJ?!?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jih ne... ubuntu imam
<sasa84> ampak sem rabla adobe indesign :\
<sasa84> ajm sori
<pitastrudl> Biking in London (https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/apwf2p/biking_in_london/)
<linkdoggo> ^ Biking in London : funny https://tinyurl.com/y5sxo6bn ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-13
<msev-> https://maps3d.io/ a tuki k nardi neki če shranm spletno stran pol dobim tut to njegovo vizualizacijo
<msev-> al lahko sam to hostano foro uporabljam k ti da link da prideš do nekje
<zdobbie> med 10 in 16
<msev-> wat
<slax0r> bolj proti 16
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/XH11mmq
<linkdoggo> ^ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ^
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/1095685679986679808
<linkdoggo> ^ @mikko on Twitter: "‌ " ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-14
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzXb0umWwAAk6Vg.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-16
<LurkBaRu69> jes sem teÅ lo
<sasa84> LurkBaRu69, kaj se dogaja?
<LurkBaRu69> nč kej
<LurkBaRu69> fajn je topl
<LurkBaRu69> pa včeri sem biu na nekem partiju, mal mam mačka al neki
<LurkBaRu69> sam je res lep dan
<LurkBaRu69> treba it ven u hoste mal ropotat
<LurkBaRu69> bicikl al kazenski tek?
<LurkBaRu69> tek bo, ne da se mi s peciklom ubadad dans
<sasa84> bicikl!
<CrazyLemon> a ni tole ful cheap za 580 https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice-amd/sapphire-graficna-kartica-rx-580-oc-4gb-gddr5-pci-e-nitro-lite-darilo-2brezplacni-igri
<linkdoggo> ^ Sapphire   grafična kartica RX 580 OC 4GB GDDR5 PCI-E Nitro+ lite + DARILO: 2 brezplačni igri  | mimovrste=) https://tinyurl.com/y4h4vmqp ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-17
<LurkBaRu69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=15&v=kLD_xDnDhxg&fbclid=IwAR03YNE-elSgKhkbMKoEuXBAwfSAsbqAKZHJvt1apcH_wsSAQfsWga3zuUU
<linkdoggo> ^ Renault 4 Concept HQ - YouTube https://tinyurl.com/y3lja534 ^
<LurkBaRu69> WANT
<sasa84> oj upd
<pitastrudl> lp
<idioterna> krneki
<idioterna> ni mi pustil nicka zamenat dokler sm bil na chanu
<idioterna> 14:42[freenode] -!- idioterna #ubuntu-si Cannot change nickname while banned/quieted on channel
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi banned/quited
<CrazyLemon> that should fix that
<CrazyLemon> ostalo od takrat ko so bili spammerji gor
<idioterna> a ok
<idioterna> no worries
<lynxlynx> CrazyLemon: kaj je bil ukaz za de-quiet?
<CrazyLemon> -q *!*host@*  ali pa v našem primeru vsi ki niso bili registriran nick -q $~a
<CrazyLemon> torej /mode #channel -q blabla
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx ^
<lynxlynx> ok, hvala za bližnjico
<CrazyLemon> torej.. rx580 4gb..za 220€ good deal or bad?
<lynxlynx> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> skrbi me da bom zdaj kupu recimo rx580 za 220.. kmalu pa pridejo ven nove Nvidie in lahko da bodo imele podobno ceno ter boljše specifikacije
<slax0r> dvomim da v kratkem, ni bilo nedolgo nazaj launch 20 serije?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r v kratkem..like 3 days from now :D
<CrazyLemon> bom kar počakal
<slax0r> aja? nova serija je announced?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jp.. nasledniki 1060
<CrazyLemon> 1160 versions
<slax0r> 1660?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> nope..kr 1160
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> At the beginning of 2019, it seemed likely Nvidia would launch a GTX 1160 graphics card. What has risen from its ashes though, is rumors of a Turing-powered 1660, a 1660 Ti, and maybe even a 1650.
<slax0r> confusing much
<CrazyLemon> jp..kr neki bo teh modelov
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> I'm out
<slax0r> o/
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> o/
<CrazyLemon> žio sasa84
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bad
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pred dvemi leti je bil 8gb 200
<idioterna> rx480 sicer, ampak tak ki si ga lahko flashal v 580
<CrazyLemon> idioterna k..tnx.. sej bom počakal v vsakem primeru na nvidio
<idioterna> verjetno najbols ja
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-10
<CrazyLemon> yay..i haz internet again
<slax0r> \o/
<CrazyLemon> buh dej sasa84
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> zivjo
<sasa84> HELOU ljudstvo!
<idioterna> sup :)
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> vi?
<idioterna> awesome :)
<sasa84> külchy
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> great talk!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm :P
<sasa84> je pa lepo, da dobim voice a veš CrazyLemon  :*
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj pa kej pocnes
<idioterna> al sam kuca poso
<idioterna> i guess that's a yes
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-12
<fahim> hy
<slax0r> ohaider
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-14
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo chromecast? :)
<slax0r> kaj bom z dvema? :P
<CrazyLemon> multicast!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-15
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5ApQ8k_Gt0
